#ubuntu-it 2011-08-15
<diego> ciao, c'e qualcuno?
<diego> ho bisogno di aiuto
<diego> non riesco ad fare funzionare audio hdmi
<freefly> ciao a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu su un server ma ora se cerco di aggiornare i repository mi da errori tipo
<freefly> Err http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease
<freefly> Err http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release.gpg
<freefly> sapete aiutarmi? Considerate che ho solo il terminale!
<enzotib> freefly: sei in rete?
<freefly> è quello che mi domando anche io ma non so come controllare
<freefly> da un altro PC riesco a comunicare col server via SSH
<enzotib> freefly: allora è almeno in rete locale
<enzotib> freefly: ping 8.8.8.8
<freefly> questo di sicuro
<freefly> connect: Network is unreachable
<freefly> forse il problema sta nel fatto che sono connesso ad un router che è connesso ad un router che è connesso ad internet?
<freefly> router -> router -> internet
<enzotib> e perché sto giro strano?
<freefly> perché non bastano le prese lan
<freefly> però considera che anche la macchina dalla quale scrivo fa lo stesso giro
<enzotib> freefly: ifconfig | grep -E '^[^ ]|inet:'
<enzotib> freefly: un copia e incolla su pastebin puoi farlo, vero?
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<freefly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666322/
<freefly> spero di aver capito cosa dovevo fare...
<enzotib> freefly: sì, è ok, vediamo l'output di sudo route -n
<enzotib> sempre su pastebin
<freefly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666324/
<enzotib> ecco, non c'è il default gateway
<enzotib> freefly: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<gikbuntu> (ot) BUON FERRAGOSTO!
<enzotib> suppongo sia questo l'indirizzo del gateway
<enzotib> gikbuntu: anche a te
<arawn> buon ferragosto a tutti
<freefly> sulla macchina che funziona l'output del comando è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/666330/
<freefly> Non so se possa aiutare. Comunque ora provo con il comando che mi hai suggetito
<enzotib> ok
<freefly> funziona!!! grazie mille :)
<enzotib> freefly: però non sarà permanente
<enzotib> freefly: se riavvii si perde
<enzotib> freefly: come hai configurato la rete?
<freefly> mi vergogno a risponderti ma non ne ho idea...
<enzotib> ok :)
<enzotib> e allora segnati il comando e usalo quando serve
<enzotib> ora ho tempo di indagare oltre
<enzotib> a poi
<freefly> ma non posso metterlo fra i comandi che vengono lanciati all'avvio?
<freefly> aspetta, mi è venuto in mente che ho modificato /etc/network/interfaces per mettere l'IP statico
<freefly> devo mettere il gateway anche lì mi sa... mi sbaglio?
<bnnnomad> ciao ragazzi
<bnnnomad> sapete qual'é il comando da dare per conoscere il driver usato dalla scheda wireless?
<bnnnomad> ragazzi,per il wireless ho il driver brcm80211 é quello open giusto ?
<DeusEx> bnnnomad, lsmod è il comando per conoscere tutti i moduli del kernel caricati
<DeusEx> bnnnomad, non c'è "un" driver open, ce ne sono diversi, ognuno per il proprio chipset
<DeusEx> bnnnomad, se tu sei sicuro che sia quello corretto, allora è giusto
<bnnnomad> sto utilizzando infatti deuxEx,il file open per la mia scheda wireless broadcom dopo aver installato fwcutter e il firmware
<DeusEx> bnnnomad, good luck
<bnnnomad> DeuxEx,volevo sapere se il driver é caricato correttamente,perché il vecchio STA proprietario mi risulta disattivato
<bnnnomad> DeusEx,dunque dopo soltando  sudo lsmod?
<DeusEx> per sapere se è caricato dai sudo lsmod|grep -i <nome_modulo>
<DeusEx> per escludere che sia caricato dai sudo lsmod|grep -v  <nome_modulo>
<bnnnomad> DeusEx,se ti posto tutto con paste ! sapresti interpretarmi qualcosa,te lo chiedo per favore
<DeusEx> pasta, vediamo
<bnnnomad> Ecco DeuxEx,http://paste.ubuntu.com/666360/
<DeusEx> bnnnomad, il brcm80211 è caricato
<DeusEx> qual è l'altro che non doveva essere caricato?
<bnnnomad> beh il driver STA proprietario
<DeusEx> ok, e come si chiama?
<bnnnomad> mah DeuxEx,buona domanda non lo so neanch'io
<DeusEx> hmmm
<DeusEx> trovati il nome, e poi lancia il comando che ti ho scritto prima per verificare che non sia caricato
<DeusEx> buona giornata
<bnnnomad> da quello che potuto vedere DeusEx si chiama bcmwl
<Crosky> Ho fatto un casino con conky, come faccio a cancellare il file ".conkyrc." nella cartella home se non lo vedo? (So già che la soluzione del problema è questa :P)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<seawolf> Crosky devi settare visualizza file nascosti nel gestore file,oppure in terminale dai rm .conkyrc
<bobbybong> Crosky, con ctlr h vedi i files nascosti altrimenti da terminare rm .conkyrc
<Crosky> Grazie!
<RanXeroX> da teminale come faccio ad entrare nelle directory che come nome hanno anche degli spazi come Nuova Cartella
<Alex99> ciao per cancellare i files recenti in 11.04? grazie
<bifidus> ciao
<bnnnomad> ragazzi vi pasto un risultato da terminal e spero che qualcuno di voi possa interpretarmi l'output,il comando che sto dando al terminale é lsmod | grep b43
<bnnnomad> eccolo ragazzi,spero che qualcuno di voi vedendolo mi possa dire quello che mi carica a livello moduli il mio sistema operativo ubuntu 11.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/666419/
<jester-> bnnnomad: ??
<bnnnomad> ciao jester-,sto cercando di capire se il mio sistema mi carica i driver open per la mia scheda wireless
<bnnnomad> jester-,poiché da lshw non ci capisco molto
<jester-> bnnnomad: non esistono driver propietari b43, la brodcom vuole solo il firmware apt scarica dal sito e lo installa, se ti funza è a aposto
<bnnnomad> dunque devo installare solo il firmware o anche fwcutter,jester-?
<jester-> bnnnomad:  lo fai da drivere aggiuntivi
<jester-> bnnnomad: poi installa anche linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<Alex99> ciao per cancellare i files recenti in 11.04? grazie
<jester-> bnnnomad:  in driver aggiuntivi scegli b43 3 non sta
<jester-> Alex99: man cp
<bnnnomad> jester-,ti chiedo un piacere sarà solo questione di pochi minuti,mi potresti per favore seguire passo-passo così evito di fare errori
<Alex99> grazie. altra cosa: qbitorent non riesco a caricarlo
<jester-> bnnnomad: sono 3 giorni che non si capisce se la wifi broadcom ti funza o no
<bnnnomad> ti spiego jester:-:quando accendo il mio pc da solo la scheda funziona mentre quando oltre al mio accende un secondo pc mia sorella io non riesco a collegarmi,ecco il mio obiettivo siccome penso di avere combinato qualche porcheria vorrei fare tabula rasa di tutto e seguire una procedura pulita che m'installi questo benedetto driver broadcom che ovviamente non sia STA
<jester-> Alex99:  non è un'applicazione ufficiale se hai aggiornato o avanzato potrebbe essere incompatibile
<bnnnomad> Alex99, perché non usi trasmission
<Alex99> infatti ho aggornato da 10.10 a 11.04. mi è successo la stessa cosa con amule: ho cancellato la directory e reinstallato e funzia. ma non riesco a trovare la directory di qbittorent
<jester-> bnnnomad  non è un problema di driver, ma andiamo con ordine e non divagare
<jester-> bnnnomad: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> Alex99: o nella home o dentro a .config
<Alex99> bnnnomad: perchè non sono "pratico" con win uso bittorrent.....quindi. ma è lo stesso.
<bnnnomad> E' una roba assurda con winzozz quando siamo connessi io e mia sorella andiamo tutti e due,su ubuntu o vado io o va lei come se ci fosse qualche priorità
<jester-> bnnnomad: il problema sembra la sorella ma il trollaggio tuo, ti ho gia avvertito ieri
<bnnnomad> sono nuovo cosa significa trollaggio?
<jester-> non sembra*
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<bnnnomad> oddio no,non volevo farlo e in questo caso chiedo veramente scusa a tutti veramente
<bnnnomad> da  driver aggiuntivi jester-,ho il driver sta disattivato e se lo voglio attivare ovviamente non me lo fa attivare
<jester-> bnnnomad: se chiedi e invece di seguire le indicazioni e rispondere vai per i cazzi tuoi è trollaggio bello e buono
<jester-> è la quinta volta che ti chiedo di aprire amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi, se usi unity vai col puntatore nell'angolo in alto a sinistra e poi scrivi driver che compare
<bnnnomad> a tutti,da adesso in poi eviterò di trollare perché se lo faccio ho capito che vado a due terribili conseguenze,voi siete esperti dunque se mi dite di seguire una cosa il vostro é vangelo in secondo luogo se esco fuori dal canale e sarò nei guai non ci sarà nessuno ad aiutarmi
<bnnnomad> jester-,io uso ubuntu in sessione ubuntu classico
<jester-> bnnnomad: allora vai in amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<bnnnomad> bene
<bnnnomad> posto una schermata che é meglio e prometto solennemente che da oggi non farò troll
<jester-> fai uno shot e postalo http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<bnnnomad> eccolo jester- e ti ringrazio per la pazienza da adesso seguirò alla lettere i tuoi consigli e non farò mai più di testa mia : http://imagebin.org/167891
<jester-> bnnnomad: apri un terminale a incolla i comandi che ti passo
<bnnnomad> dimmi jester-, :-)
<jester-> bnnnomad: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jester-> bnnnomad: dai ok quando finito
<bnnnomad> ecco l'output del terminale : http://paste.ubuntu.com/666444/
<jester-> bnnnomad: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<bnnnomad> ok fatto,jester ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/666445/
<jester-> bnnnomad: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> non incollare nel paste se non c'è errore
<bnnnomad> cioé jester-?
<bnnnomad> ora ho capito
<bnnnomad> fatto,jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<bnnnomad> bene ci sono,jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<bnnnomad> si sono estratti tutti jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<bnnnomad> un minuto,tutta questa procedura la devo fare con il cavo lan attaccato?
<jester-> bnnnomad: fai e basta
<bnnnomad> ok
<bnnnomad> ecco cosa mi appare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666455/
<jester-> bnnnomad: adesso clicca destro l'icona di rete nella tray e vai in modifica connessioni
<bnnnomad> ci sono jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad: senza fili
<bnnnomad> o meno male che sei rientrato mi era venuto un infarto
<bnnnomad> si jester-,ci sono
<jester-> bnnnomad: clicca la scheda e vai in modifica
<bnnnomad> bene ci sono,jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad: impostazioni ipv4
<jester-> bnnnomad: hai dhcp o manuale
<jester-> in Metodo
<bnnnomad> ho un dhcp automatico
<jester-> metti  automatico solo indirizzi
<bnnnomad> bene ho messo dhcp solo indirizzi jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad: server dns
<jester-> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> spazio dopo la virgola
<jester-> salva
<bnnnomad> jester-,lo incollo così com'è?
<jester-> bnnnomad: server dns scivi 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> spazio dopo la virgola
<bnnnomad> bene salvato jester-
<jester-> bnnnomad:  a sto punto la rete è a posto se con la sorella da ancora problemi o è il suo winzoz o è il router farlocco
<jester-> bnnnomad: riavvia
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<bnnnomad> un'ultima cosa jester-,poiché io con il mio netbook mi sposto mi consigli d'impostare questi parametri ogni qualvolta entri in una nuova rete?
<jester-> bnnnomad: in dhcp si arrangia lui
<jester-> a quello serve
<bnnnomad> dunque cambio i dns,jester-
<jester-> e perchè mai
<bnnnomad> beh metto sempre quei dns che mi hai dato
<jester-> bnnnomad: non metti piu niente, la rete è configurata e basta
<jester-> non è che se cambi posto o riavvii i dns scompaiono
<bnnnomad> ci vado con logica,jester- questi parametri che ho settato vanno bene solo nella rete digicom wave di casa mia,ma si replicheranno allo stesso modo in una nuova rete tipo in aereoporto in qualche altra parte?
<jester-> bnnnomad: ricominci?
<bnnnomad> ok,basta capito
<jester-> bnnnomad:  lo sai cosa sono i dns o parli a vanvera
<bnnnomad> jester
<jester-> i dns sono in net
<jester-> non sono ne nel sistema ne in aeroporto e tanto meno al cesso
<bnnnomad> ti ringrazio molto jester- e mi dispiace averti fatto arrabbiare
<bnnnomad> ma il mio difetto lo so qual'é ma andrei ot
<jester-> ma va. il difetto è il pensare, come tutti i furbi, che gli altri siano piu coglioni
<bnnnomad> no jester-,il mio difetto é quello di volere potenziare il mio pc ma alcune volte faccio delle cose su ubuntu di cui non ho la totale padronanza
<bnnnomad> adesso spengo questo netbook,accendo il pc di mia sorella e riaccendo questo e vediamo come andrà,ma sicuramente andrà bene
<nicotano> salve
<bnnnomad> grazie jester- la connessione parte
<jester-> bien
<alberto> ciao
<bnnnomad> ti chiedo un'ultima cosa jester-,poiché prima del tuo aiuto seguendo una guida avevo aggiunto due righe sul file etc/modules li devo cancellare,jester-?
<jester-> bnnnomad:  fa vedere cosa hai scritto
<bnnnomad> ecco jester-,sono le ultime due righe http://paste.ubuntu.com/666510/
<jester-> tolgli il legacy
<jester-> b43 male non fa
<bnnnomad> ok
<bnnnomad> mentre avevo creato un file chiamato  /etc/init.d/wireless.sh ed ecco cosa avevo  scritto http://paste.ubuntu.com/666512/
<jester-> toglilo che non serve a un cazzo
<jester-> mancava solo il firmware
<bnnnomad> ok,adesso grazie a te il wireless mi funziona jester-,
<bnnnomad> il fatto é che ci sono mille guide sul web e ognuno si finge maestro,la guida io l'avevo trovata su un forum di ubuntu
<glinux> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<glinux> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<glinux> ciao
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ubuntuone non mi sincronizza i file
<alo21> è importante!!
<alo21> attempt: salve
<peppe84> alo21, ripeti la procedura o segui le faq in base alla versione che usi https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/
<alo21> peppe84: ho già provato..
<alo21> ho risolto in un altro modo
<alo21> peppe84: grazue :)
<peppe84> usa dropbox che fai prima :-)
<alo21> peppe84: ho anche quello
<alo21> peppe84: quando installo ubuntu, ho già ubuntuone messo e per lo più con 5GB!!
<totoro> ciao
<totoro> volevo sapere se ci sono restrizioni nel fare dei hardlink tra cartelle e file che si trovano nella stessa partizione.
<jester-> totoro: no
<totoro> di preciso, uso thunderbird e ho due idetificazioni alla connessione di kubuntu. avevo pensato di hardlinkare la cartella di .thunderbird che si trova in una /home con quella dell'altra /home (tipo /home/utente1/.thunderbird <-> /home/utente2/.thunderbird). bisogna fare qualcosa ai permessi? (chown, chmod o simili)
<jester-> totoro: l'altro user ha gruppo diverso
<jester-> non so se te la fa usare
<totoro> jester-: normalmente dovrebbero far parte entrambi allo stesso gruppo
<jester-> totoro:  pirillo ha gruppo pirillo
<jester-> sticazz ha gruppo sticazz
<jester-> a meno che non abbiano le stesso nick
<totoro> jester-: no. nick diversi.
<jester-> allora mi sa che non te la fa scirvere
<jester-> totoro: fai prima a fare un sync
<totoro> jester-: quindi una vera e propria copia dei file (come sto facendo ora)?
<totoro> jester-: ora faccio copia file e chown -R totoro:1001 *
<totoro> altrimenti thunderbird mi s'imballa o crasha
<jester-> totoro: usa grsync
<totoro> ok. grazie jester-
<jester-> totoro: o se ta la fa leggere fai un semplice copia incolla non sa sudo
<jester-> non da*
<attempt> vai di grsync e' buono.
<attempt> anche se gnome...
<jester-> attempt: non è gtk ?
<attempt> appunto..
<totoro> beh, mi faccio al limite uno scriptino bash che invoca rsync
<totoro> comunque non posso fare link neanche da sudo. cp non mi lascia copiare tutti i files. dunque sono obbligato a fare da sudo e poi fare chown
<attempt> ma perche' usi due utenti e condividi la posta...
<jester-> attempt: o curiosare nelle posta altrui hihihi
<totoro> è semplice. l'altro conto sono io con i superpoteri. totoro invece è l'account user semplice per non far danno.
<totoro> l'idea d'avere poi accesso allo stesso conto e-mail di totoro servirebbe, appunto, per sapere che posta riceve :D
<totoro> infatti se totoro non è loggato, tocca a me sorvegliare quelle e-mail
<attempt> da superutente di norma dovresti accedergli alla home... e quindi ai dati di thunderbird..
<totoro> attempt: infatti. ma preferivo avere tutto in un thunderbird da superutente, invece che copiare di volta in volta la cartella .thunderbird e cambiare l'owner. non è che prenda molto, ma è una rottura passare due comandi ^_^
<totoro> per di più che mi richiedono la sudo password
<totoro> ma farò con rsync in uno script bash (oppure con grsync)
<attempt> magari mettilo in esecuzione automatica all'avvio del pc..
<totoro> sì. farò qualcosa del genere. all'inizio avevo pensato che sarebbe stato bello con degli hardlink, ma purtroppo non si può
<totoro> avevo pensato ai link fisici perché li ho appena imparati e come spesso capita, quando imparo qualcosa ho tendenza a metterla dappertutto (anche nella pastasciutta)
<totoro> ora sloggo. grazie. ciao.
<masterfly> ciao
<masterfly> ce qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano su come mettere hubuntu sulla chiavetta per installarlo sul desk?
<Venom> buona sera a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Venom> ok, meglio così grazie!
<Venom> in pratica ho appena acquistato un netbook dove ha come os primario W7 e in una partizione da 4 giga Android. Il punto è che vorrei sostituire Android con Ubuntu, ma non so quale versione sia più idonea e soprattutto in che modo installarlo... non vorrei creare casini di boot con W7/Android/Ubuntu... per cui se qualcuno più esperto di me può darmi delle dritte gliene sarei davvero grato. Grazie!
<ugone> Venom, guarda come son messe le partizioni prima di toccare
<Venom> Ciao ugone, prima di tutto grazie per la risposta
<Venom> in pratica su C c'è windows 7 starter e su D c'è Android poi ci sono altre due partizioni nascoste di ripristino
<Venom> ma a me interessa solo formattare la partizione d e sostituire Android con Ubuntu 11 o Ubuntu Remix... boh questo poi vesdrò più avanti
<Venom> intato vorrei sapere come dovrei procedere
<attempt> Venom dai in terminale fdisk -l e metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hobo> ciao
<hobo> ho un nokia n95,funziona pc suite cn ubuntu 10.04 o devo scaricare qualke programma?
<hobo> voglio caricare degli mp3 sul cell
<bobbybong> hobo,  prova wammu
<hobo> ok thanx
<bobbybong> non te lo monta come una periferica usb se lo colleghi?
<hobo> no non lo vede come pereriferica
<hobo> o meglio se scelgo trasferimento dati sul cell poi se passo le song dove me le ritrovo?
<hobo> non riesco a trovarle
<ugone> hobo,  ha il bluethoot?
<hobo> si
<ugone> allora dovresti associarlo e poi vedi o dovresti vedere tutte le cartelle esplorando il cell
<hobo> come si associa?
<ugone> sevi aver l'adattatore sul pc poi ti dovrebbe apparire l'iconcina del bluetooth nella barra in alto
<hobo> ho provato a mettere wammu ,m ha riconosciuto cell ,ma adesso come trasferisco song sul cell?
<masterfly> ciao chi mi sa aiutare per installare hubuntu si chiavetta ?
<masterfly> toc toc ce nessuno
<ugone> aspe
<attempt> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUbuntuLivePersistenteUsb
<ugone> uffa  arrivato tardi :-9
<masterfly> ubot io la devo ancora mettere su usb
<masterfly> ho scaricato il file immagine
<masterfly> tutto li
<masterfly> solo che sono senza masterizzatore
<masterfly>  non mi legge nulla
<ugone> ti basta una penna usb
<masterfly> su cd o dvd
<masterfly> devo fare qualcosa di particolare sulla penna?
<ugone> leggi il link
<Alex99> ciao come posso cancellare i files recenti su 11.04. sulla 10.10 era semplicissimo. grazie
<ugone> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Venom> alla prossima, ciao a tutti e buon ferragosto!
<PreC0g> salve
<PreC0g> miglior browser per ubuntu?
<PreC0g> consigli?
<Kakistos> ciao
<PreC0g> ciao
<Kakistos> dove siamo?
<PreC0g> nella chat irc della community italiana ufficiale di ubuntu..a quanto pare.
<Kakistos> e come si fa ad andare su altre chat?
<Kakistos> ho appena installato su ubuntu un programma
<PreC0g> fai : / j #canale desiderato
<Kakistos> ok proverò
<PreC0g> per la lista dei canali fai: /list
<PreC0g> ti dà i risultati in status
<Kakistos> \list
<Kakistos> ehm...cioè dove?
<Kakistos> ah sisisi trovato
<Kakistos> #bluebream
<PreC0g> per i comandi devi fare : /
<PreC0g> non: \
<PreC0g> :P
<Kakistos> sisisi
<PreC0g> e per entrare in un canale devi prima fare /join
<Kakistos> sisisi avevo fatto
<PreC0g> : /join #bluebream
<Kakistos> però avevo messo scritto / j anzichè /j e mi ha dato noia
<Kakistos> grazie millissime
<PreC0g> eheheh
<PreC0g> buon proseguimento XD
<Kakistos> aspetta aspetta
<Kakistos> per vedere chi c'è in chat come si fa?
<PreC0g> hai la lista utenti qua a fianco.
<Kakistos> nu
<PreC0g> per la lista dei comandi fai: /help
<Kakistos> uff
<jester-> Kakistos: che client usi
<PreC0g> per la lista comandi fai: /help
<Kakistos> sisisi ho risolto
<Kakistos> mi sto un attimo gestendo da solo
<Kakistos> grazie ragazzi
<PreC0g> aiutatemi.
<PreC0g> ho scaricato un gioco: Cgoban
<PreC0g> per giocare a go
<PreC0g> e appena installato
<PreC0g> a parte che dava accesso a tutti i miei files
<PreC0g> e non capisco che c'entri con un gioco la funzione di gestione dei files
<PreC0g> poi però s'è riavviato il pc
<PreC0g> ho messo la password
<PreC0g> provato subito a disinstallarlo
<PreC0g> ma nemmeno 20 secondi
<PreC0g> e si è riavviato
<PreC0g> ora mi chiedo..a chi diavolo sono arrivati i miei dati?
<PreC0g> ora l'bo disinstallato
<PreC0g> ma non posso sentirmi tranquillo,ovviamente
<PreC0g> anche se dopo il secondo riavvio
<PreC0g> non è piu succeso niente
<PreC0g> c'è nessuno?
<PreC0g> aiuuutoo
<PreC0g> aiutatemi,ho scaricato un gioco: "Cgoban"  per giocare a go,e appena installato...a parte che dava accesso a tutti i miei files(e non capisco che c'entri con un gioco la funzione di gestione dei files),poi però s'è riavviato il pc,ho messo la password,ho provato subito a disinstallarlo ma nemmeno 20 secondi e si è riavviato
<PreC0g> ora mi chiedo..a chi diavolo sono arrivati i miei dati?
<PreC0g> dopo il secondo riavvio non mi funziona piu nemmeno il terminale..e non sò che fare per risolvere il problema.
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-16
<holland__> buonasera
<PreC0g> holland puoi aiutarmi?
<PreC0g> ho scaricato un gioco: "Cgoban"  per giocare a go,e appena installato...a parte che dava accesso a tutti i miei files(e non capisco che c'entri con un gioco la funzione di gestione dei files),poi però s'è riavviato il pc,ho messo la password,ho provato subito a disinstallarlo ma nemmeno 20 secondi e si è riavviato
<PreC0g> ora mi chiedo..a chi diavolo sono arrivati i miei dati?
<PreC0g> come faccio ad assicurarmi che sia tutto apposto?
<PreC0g> che non m'ha creato strana roba nel pc^
<PreC0g> holland puoi aiutarmi? [02:02] <PreC0g> ho scaricato un gioco: "Cgoban"  per giocare a go,e appena installato...a parte che dava accesso a tutti i miei files(e non capisco che c'entri con un gioco la funzione di gestione dei files),poi però s'è riavviato il pc,ho messo la password,ho provato subito a disinstallarlo ma nemmeno 20 secondi e si è riavviato [02:02] <PreC0g> ora mi chiedo..a chi diavolo sono arrivati i miei dati? [02:
<PreC0g> rabbrividisco per quanto è appena accaduto
<PreC0g> è un pacchetto fornito dal software center di ubuntu per altro
<holland__> è un programma degno di windows!
<PreC0g> O.o
<PreC0g> ?
<PreC0g> che intendi?
<holland__> che si comporta da virus, comunque ho visto che è un gioco cinese
<holland__> da non installare sicuramente
<PreC0g> si ma poi mi fà ridere tutta la gente ottimista che dice che per ubuntu non esistono virus..che è totalmente sicuro..
<PreC0g> io sono estremamente interessato alla sicurezza e alla privacy sulla rete
<PreC0g> ma è poco che uso ubuntu
<PreC0g> per quello che ho visto..non è molto difficile incappare in questi problemi
<PreC0g> comunque non che mi cambi molto...non lascio mai nulla di importante sul pc
<holland__> ritengo che il gioco per funzionare richiedesse il riavvio in automatico, nulla di grave,
<PreC0g> si ma due riavvii automatici fanno una prova.
<PreC0g> O.o
<PreC0g> ma poi che c'entrano le impostazioni per tutti i files nelle cartelle personali e dei documenti?
<PreC0g> mi vedeva tutto quel programma...
<PreC0g> e lo spacciavano per un gioco..
<PreC0g> queste sono cose che mi fanno rodere.
<PreC0g> chiedo solo di potermi sentire sicuro nel mio uso del pc..
<PreC0g> voglio studiare in santa pace
<PreC0g> hey guarda c'è un clone :D
<PreC0g> ciao clone.
<PreC0g> c'è piu nessuno?
<PreC0g> holland ci sei?
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, per curiosità l'ho installato e l'ho provato e va tutto alla perfezione
<PreC0g> allora dev'essere stato un altro il problema..non saprei..
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, hai visto i tuoi file perché integra permette il caricamento di giochi salvati
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, holland_, non bisogna essere avventati e dire sciocchezze
<PreC0g> voglio sapere perchè mi ha dato quel problema però.
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, holland_ nei repo non si trovano programmi valigni
<fabio_cc> *maligni
<PreC0g> c'è un registro delle operazioni eseguite nelle sessioni precedenti?
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, cat /var/log/syslog
<PreC0g> come mai ho ben 7 syslog?
<PreC0g> è normale?
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, sono i vecchi log archiviati e compressi
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, ed è la che troverai i log delle sessioni precedenti
<PreC0g> ah quelli con estenzione .gz
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, si
<PreC0g> sono le sessioni precedenti
<PreC0g> capisco
<PreC0g> c'è un modo per fare il ripristino a una sessione precedente
<PreC0g> per eliminare eventuali errori commessi nell'ultima sessione?
<PreC0g> scusa fabio ma ho iniziato da pochissimo
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, no ma non è successo nulla, ci sarebbe solo da capire perché si è riavviato
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, togli il gioco con sudo apt-get purge cgoban
<PreC0g> già fatto da software center
<PreC0g> è utile farlo anche con terminale a questo punto?
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, no è uguale
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, dopo i due riavvi è successo altro?
<PreC0g> nulla di particolare..
<PreC0g> comunque vorrei evitare di essere tracciato
<PreC0g> m'hanno giò
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, ma non ti traccia nessuno
<PreC0g> m'hanno già consigliato il netstat
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, cerca di evitare di spezzare la frase su più righe
<PreC0g> fabio il fatto è che i sistemi di tracciamento esistono eccome..anche su sistemi linux
<PreC0g> sono in molti a pensarla come te..che non ci sia bisogno di tutto sto tran tran..
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<PreC0g> Vantaggi del software libero/open source  Un software libero/open source, e quindi GNU/Linux, ha la caratteristica di avere il codice sorgente liberamente consultabile e modificabile. Questo apparentemente potrebbe rendere meno sicuro il sistema. In teoria, se tutti conoscono il codice sorgente, chiunque può scoprirne le vulnerabilità e quindi sfruttarle con fini fraudolenti.
<PreC0g> Nella pratica, però, si realizza l'esatto opposto: proprio perché tutti possono scoprire facilmente le vulnerabilità, esse possono venire tempestivamente corrette. Molte vulnerabilità vengono infatti corrette ancora prima che possano essere sfruttate a danno del sistema.
<PreC0g> tempestivamente corrette..non vuoldire che non possano crearsi vulnerabilità,però.
<fabio_cc> PreC0g, comunque la discussione qui è fuori luogo, casomai si continua in #ubuntu-it-chat
<PreC0g> e poi è facile tracciare una password...una volta avuto accesso a un sistema
<PreC0g> e usarla per cambiare le cose all'interno dello stesso
<PreC0g> d'accordo,ci vediamo li
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gede> quit
<holland_> buongiorno
<Kakistos> buongiorno
<Kakistos> che si dice?
<holland_> vorrei istallare Ubuntu su un portatile Acer con Intel Core i3-380M, è totalmente compatibile?
<Kakistos> non ne ho idea
<Kakistos> ma penso di sì
<Kakistos> ubuntu è figo
<holland_> legge la scheda video NVIDIA GeForce GT540 1GB
<massimo18> !installazione | holland_
<massimo18> uhm non c'è il bot
<massimo18> holland_: scaricati una live e provalo senza installare se va tutto bene lo installi
<holland_> il problema che devo ancora fare l'acquisto del portatile quindi mi interessava sapere se l'istallazione era totalmente compatibile
<massimo18> holland_: allora devi trovare qualcuno con quel portatile che abbia fatto l'installazione
<massimo18> holland_: oppure quando vai ad acquistarlo ti porti dietro una live e la provi
<massimo18> filo1234: ciao
<filo1234> ola
<massimo18> holland_: comunque acer non è il massimo ....
<holland_> quale consigli per istallare Ubuntu?
<massimo18> holland_: qui siamo OT vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kakistos> raaaaaagazzi
<Kakistos> qualcuno sa come si fa ad entrare in un server con porta 6667?
<massimo18> Kakistos: entrare in che senso?
<holland_> eccomi
<Kakistos> nel senso che quando scrivo la linea di comando che è tipo /server irc.tin.net quello mi dice
<Kakistos> che deve connettersi attraverso la porta 6667 ma non ci riesce
<Kakistos> mi sono scaricato firestarter per aprire la porta
<Kakistos> ma non va lo stesso
<massimo18> -.-
<Kakistos> -_-
<Kakistos> nessuno sa? magari sbaglio qualcosa di stupidissimo...
<massimo18> Kakistos: questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu non per irc
<holland_> quale portatile è totalmente compatibile con l'istallazione di ubuntu 11.04?
<Kakistos> oddio scusate... è che ho installato IRC xchat gnome e mi si è aperto questo...
<Kakistos> vabbè don't worry me la caverò!
<massimo18> holland_: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
 * xfire78xx giorno.. :)
<eddigei> ogni tanto mi si disattiva la scheda audio
<eddigei> da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<Neftaly> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di delucidazioni riguardo ad ubuntu
<Neftaly> Avrei bisogno d aiuto ^^
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Neftaly> Ciao qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano a capire una cosa ?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | Neftaly
<filo1234> Neftaly: chiedi, se qualcuno sa risponderà
<Neftaly> ciao filo1234 allora ho installato ubuntu ma ho anche windows 7 su un altra partizione, il problema è che quando da ubuntu cerco i file di windows non ho nessun problema viceversa quando da windows cerco file o anche solo la partizione dove è salvato ubuntu non lla vedo prorpio.
<filo1234> Neftaly: windows non vede le partizioni ext* a meno che non installi un tool per farlo, ma te lo sconsiglio vivamente
<Neftaly> quindi ipoteticamente non c'è modo per poter vedere dei file che ho scaricato da ubuntu con windows.
<filo1234> ripeto, c'è il modo ma utilizzando un tool da windows, per vedere le partizioni ext*, ma non te lo consiglio....
<Neftaly> ok grazie mille.
<filo1234> quindi l'alternativa è creare una partizione in comune in NTFS
<crosky> Zalve a tutti, ho istallato il tema ghotam di conky per chi lo conoscesse, solo che rimane nell'estrema sinistra del mio monitor, come lo sposto al centro? (Ho provato a cambiare il .conkyrc scrivendo center a posto di bottom left ma mi da errore)
<bobbybong> ! chat | crosky
<ubot-it> crosky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> cia a tutti ubuntu server 9 ... come aggiungo repo fastbull.org ?
<gigirock> sostituisco tutti i security.ubuntu.com com fastbull.org ?
<gigirock> cia jester- massimo18
<jester-> aiò gigirock
<jester-> i securety noooooo
<jester-> gigirock: cambi gli altri
<gigirock> jester ma sono tutti security adesso
<gigirock> jester-: ma sono tutti security adesso
<jester-> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667198  non server
<filo1234> gigirock: ma ubuntu 9.. che?
<gigirock> jester-: grazie appena ti incontro ti bacio
<prix> in accensione  c'e' un problema di montaggio in proc/bus/usb e mi dice che per saltare il montaggio premo s senno m per farlo manualmente...come posso risolvere il problema ???
<massimo18> -.-
<filo1234> prix: fai vedere cat /etc/fstab
<gigirock> cia filo1234 e' un server quindi penso 9 lts..... cmq adesso devo chiudere ciao
<filo1234> prix: probabilmente avevi aggiunto una riga per usare le usb in vbox
<filo1234> 9 lts non esiste
<filo1234> gigirock: ^
<prix> filo1234, esatto ma nn mi ricordo dove...:(
<filo1234> prix: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<filo1234> toglila
<luxdelux> scusate si può montare ubuntu su di un amd?
<massimo18> luxdelux: si
<filo1234> !amd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'amd'
<prix> filo1234, grazie...risolto
<luxdelux> grazie
<massimo18> luxdelux: ti riferisci ad un processore amd?
<luxdelux> si!
<massimo18> luxdelux: ok
<luxdelux> ok
<gigitux> prova
<gigitux> ciao
<gigitux> buonasera
<gigitux> vorrei sapere perchè con xchat il colore di come scrivo io è grigio, lo potrei cambiare ?
<enzotib> gigitux: non mi pare si possa
<jester-> gigitux: prova in preferenze--->colori
<massimo18> no
<jester-> cattivi, dite sempre di no
<massimo18> :P
<massimo18> O_O
<davide> raga, ho una webcam usb nortek  per farla funzionare con ubuntu 11.04 come devo fare , cosi metto skype..grazie
<bobbybong> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<swk2> ciao a tt
<davide> ok.......però non sento la voce
<ct529> ciao
<ct529> sentite, c'e` qualcun altro che ha problemi con i driver della NVIDIA?
<swk2> di ke tipo?
<ct529> ma le prestazioni sono pessime, molto lente, xorg usa una quantita` elevata di memoria, con lxdm ci sono episodi opccasionali quando il sistema si congela quando massimizzi le finestre di terminale
<ct529> insomma un mezzo disastro
<ct529> ho provato a fare un upgrade all'ultima versione, leggero miglioramento ma non molto
<davide> mi dite una webcam usb che posso installare senza problemi con ubuntu 11.04
<ct529> davide: ma guarda, logitech 9000 funzionava gia` sulla versione precedente
<ct529> swk2: che ne pensi? stesse esperienze?
<davide> grazie....vado
<swk2> ti dico , io con nvidia ho dovuto aggiornare tramite:  SISTEMA/AMMINISTRAZIONE/DRIVER AGGIUNTIVI, selezionare la scheda video, ubuntu fa un aggiornamento e poi i miei problemi sono finiti..
<swk2> io è da 3mesi che uso ubuntu.. piu di tanto nn saprei dire ma se posso esser  d'aiuto mi fa piacere
<swk2> ct529
<swk2> tu per caso, sai fare a scaricare da qua?
<swk2> (mirc)
<swk2> (XCHAT)
<dimitri> salve, ho sistemato poi la mia canon con ubu 11.04 c'e' una cosa da fare prima di quello che c'e' nel blog
<ct529> swk2: non ho capito la domanda
<dimitri> SaaMmY,
<dimitri> SaaMmY, ci sono riuscito poi con la canon
<swk2> dicevo se volessi scaricare tramite questo programma.. come si fa?
<dimitri> qualcuno sa come invece si monta una webcam hercules su ubu 11.04 ?
<davide> non sento l'audio con una web cam usb nortek
<davide> vado
<ct529> swk2: quale programma?
<swk2> questo di chat che stiamo usando
<ct529> swk2: oh scusa, non ho la piu` pallida idea io sto usando konversation
<swk2> a ok..come nn detto ;)
<swk2> perche ci sono pochissimi tutorial e nn si capisce molto
<swk2> io uso xchat
<swk2> conosci?
<swk2> vado ciao a tt
<FriskyToaskyCroa> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SaaMmY> mi fa piacere dimitri
<HoldenC> dimitri, inserisci la webcam e poi vedi cosa dice lsusb e "tail /var/log/syslog"
<mikunos> Salve a tutti, mi trovo nei guai come al solito. Ho cercato di installare gnome 3 sulla 11.04 e il sistema e' andato in pappa! Adesso ho reinstallato la LTS ma all'avvio non parte niente neanche grub! Che faccio?
<HoldenC> mikunos, non hai installato bene allora, reinstalla
<mikunos> Ok
<mikunos> Sigh
<Sakurambox> buongiorno, non riesco a scaricare una qualunque distro di edubuntu perchè il sito si stalla. mi potete passare un link torrent affidabile o qualcosa del genere? devo installare edubuntu su dei pc un po' vekkiotti (256mbram) in una scuola elementare
<Sakurambox> quindi se mi potete consigliare anche una versione adeguata, sono più contento
<ugone> Sakurambox, puoi anche mettere la versione normale e poi installare i pacchetti di edubuntu
<Sakurambox> lo so ma era più veloce fare con un cd unico visto che ho 10 pc e nessuna connessione a internet (sono pc vekkini) e posso connetterli tramite penna uno per volta
<ugone> sono tutti uguali i pc?
<ugone> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<Sakurambox> per la maggiore si
<ugone> Sakurambox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/oneiric-dvd-i386.iso  ma è un dvd da 2.6 gb
<Sakurambox> non ho visto bene le specifiche di ogn'uno ma potenza del proc e quantità di ram a parte (dai 128 ai 512
<Sakurambox> acch
<Sakurambox> non penso leggano il dvd
<ugone> i 128 non li installi
<Sakurambox> ma magari provo con una distro tipo doundolinux o qimo
<Sakurambox> si ma posso fare un po' di frankenstein e quindi avere meno pc ma più potenti
<Sakurambox> considera che su tutti quanti i pc gira abb. bene xp però è senza licenza
<Sakurambox> cmq se è da 2 gb e passa li butto su una pendrive e poi ci penso
<ugone> se son pc vecchi non ti partono da usb
<ugone> potresti fare un'installzione a regola su uno e poi clonare l'hd
<ugone> di solito va senza grossi problemi
<Sakurambox> hmm si è un idea anke questa in effetti.. clono l'hd su una usb con clonezilla e poi lo ricopio su ogni altro hd °_°
<Sakurambox> ci perderò una settimana -.-
<Sakurambox> di volontariato :P
<Sakurambox> buonagiornata
<Sakurambox> grazie
<marcello1> buon pomeriggio! :)
<giacomo> buon pomeriggio
<giacomo> aiuto installare codec per vedere canali mediaset
<leopesto> webTV?
<Mimmovic> salve a tutti
<Mimmovic> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? i have a problem :(
<leopesto> dicci il problema
<Mimmovic> praticamente mi piacerebbe usare Amsn su Ubuntu 11.04 solo che vorrei vedere l'icona di stato nel menù quello a forma di busta
<Mimmovic> come emesene in poche parole
<Mimmovic> emesene mi da problemi con le emoticons
<Mimmovic> nessuno sa dirmi nulla a riguardo? :(
<jester-> Mimmovic: usi unity?
<Mimmovic> si
<Mimmovic> conosco il famosissimo comando per sbloccare le icone di stato
<Mimmovic> però va a discapito delle altre che funzionano benissimo
<jester-> Mimmovic: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Mimmovic> perfetto io questo comando lo conosco
<Mimmovic> però non mi trovo bene con le altre icone che non funzionano
<jester-> Mimmovic: sblocca la barra e piu di quello non si puo
<jester-> per adesso
<Mimmovic> ok grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> Mimmovic: o torni a gnome classic
<Mimmovic> quindi è difficile inserire un programma in quel menù che citavo sopra?
<Mimmovic> immagino siano impostazioni del programma Amsn
<jester-> Mimmovic: spiega inserire
<jester-> Mimmovic: io intendevo l'icona che appare nella tray quando lo apri
<Mimmovic> l'icona di stato di emesene viene inserita nel menù a forma di busta
<Mimmovic> si quella intendo io
<Mimmovic> pensavo che con qualche impostazione avanzata si riusciva a farla comparire li come emesene
<jester-> Mimmovic: sblocchi la barra, riavvi la sessione e dovrebbe apparire
<Mimmovic> ho capito esiste solo questo sistema
<jester-> Mimmovic: rinomina la cartella .amns oure
<jester-> pure*
<Mimmovic> grazie lo stesso
<Mimmovic> scappo
<Mimmovic> arrivederci ^^
<lupo_> ola ola chi c'ha la mamma bucaiola?
<enzotib> !chat | lupo_
<ubot-it> lupo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex99> ciao, ho appena aggiornato alla 11.04. prima avevo la 10.10 con amule. ora amule funziona per un po' e poi si chiude da solo.
<jester-> Alex99: sudo apt-get install --reinstall amule e poi prova pure a rinominare la relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<jester-> Alex99: se persiste prova da gnome classic no effetti
<holland_> buonasera, qualcuno usa il Dell con Ubuntu?
<Alex99> jester: ora provo. ma perdo i files che stavo scaricando?
<Alex99> jester: ho rinominato. sto tentando di rimuovere ..... se riesco che non va. poi reinstallo
<jester-> Alex99: poi copi la temp e la download
<Alex99> jester: fatto! ora provo. ma il problema me lo da dopo un po' quindi ti so dire + tardi. intanto grazie.
<Alex99> jester: ho chiuso amule dopo aver copiate le cartelle. ora non parte + quindi il problema persiste. cosa significa "gnome classic no effetti"?
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> sto cercando di masterizzare un dvd con brasero e mi dice di installare mplex (plugin GStreamer) e dvdauthor (applicazione)
<baffone85> come posso fare?
<filo1234> installali
<filo1234> !formatiproprietari
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Alex99> ciao mi potete suggerire un programma alternativo ad amule? grazie
<bnnnomad> jester-,spero di non disturbarti e sarò off topic solo per pochissimo
<bnnnomad> con i dns che mi hai dato da inserire,sono validi anche per fastweb?
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<motore> buonasera, sul mio pc ci sono due HD, uno con XP e l'altro con Ubuntu 9.10 (che non è più supportato negli aggiornamenti), come faccio per avanzare alla nuova versione senza creare problemi all'avvio con il grub e senza perdere i miei documenti nella cartella home?
<Carlin0> motore, ti da la possibilità di avanzare alla 10.04 da aggiornamenti ?
<motore> ho letto in giro sui forum che potrei avere problemi a seguire direttamente da sistema->gestore aggiornamenti ecc....
<motore> gestore aggiornamenti mi propone la versione 10.04.03 LTS
<Carlin0> in effetti è vero motore , ma se non vuoi formattare non hai molte alternative
<motore> formattare???????? nononono!!!
<Carlin0> motore, hai aggiunto dei ppa esterni alla 9.10?
<Carlin0> repo aggiuntivi e cagate varie intendo
<motore> boh...  gli aggiornamenti e i programmi che ho aggiunto sono quelli che ho scelto dal gestore pacchetti...
<motore> non ricordo di aver aggiunto altri repository...
<Carlin0> controlliamo va ... metti il risultato di cat /etc/apt/sources.list sul paste
<Carlin0> !paste | motore
<ubot-it> motore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<motore> arrivo eh...
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/667708/
<Carlin0> uno c'è :P
<motore> quale?
<Carlin0> fai → gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e metti il carattere # all'inizio dela riga → deb http://supportsiss.lispa.it/apt bit4id/   dovrebbe essere l'ultima salva e chiudi
<bnnnomad> ragazzi buona notte,chi mi da per piacere tutti i comandi necessari che mi permettano di installare accanto a ubuntu la distro più leggera lubuntu e relativo lxde in modo che alla bisogna possa decidere di aprire o ubuntu o lubuntu?
<Carlin0> o cancelli quella riga
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, → sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bnnnomad> solo questo?
<Carlin0> si poi al login scegli
<motore> cancellata la riga
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione
<bnnnomad> beh carlin0 mi era detto che dovevo installare lxde,allora con un unico comando s'installa tutto?
<Carlin0> motore, salva e chiudi
<motore> già fatto
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, è un metapacchetto tira giu parecchia roba vedrai
<motore> forse era perchè avevo installato vuze che avevo quella riga?
<Carlin0> motore, io non ho mai aggiornato versione ma stando a quelli + esperti di me
<Carlin0> dicono che la maggior parte dei problemi derivano da repo esterni e aggiornamenti fermati
<Carlin0> quindi coi repo dovresti essere a posto
<Carlin0> occhio a non fermare l'aggiornamento
<bnnnomad> grazie adesso lo faccio.carlin0
<motore> durante l'aggiornamento i documenti nella home (foto, musica e vari....ecc.e..cce..) verranno eliminati??? o posso mantenere inalterata la home?
<Carlin0> motore, resta tutto aggiorna solo il sistema
<Carlin0> aspe ancora una cosa va ...
<motore> lo spero...... comunque grazie,  ora copio tutto anche sull'hard disk di XP, così male che va.... resta lì.... sempre che poi il grub mi faccia accedere ad xp...
<motore> dimmi
<bnnnomad> carlin0 scusa allora il comando sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg non lo devo usare?
<Carlin0> motore,  vediamo anche → ls /etc/apt/suorces.list.d
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, leggi il wiki che ti ho postato... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione
<motore> roberto@roberto-desktop:~$ ls /etc/apt/suorces.list.d ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/apt/suorces.list.d: Nessun file o directory
<Carlin0> fai così motore vacci da nautilus e controlla che quella cartella sia vuota
<bnnnomad> qui c'è scritto  In alternativa è possibile eseguire una installazione su un sistema minimale,ma non é il mio caso giusto?
<Carlin0> motore, ho sbagliato comando (perdono) :P
<motore> si è vuota? cosa conterrebbe quella cartella?
<Carlin0> motore,  vediamo anche → ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carlin0> repo esterni
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, tu devi solo dare un comando
<Carlin0> quello che ti ho detto
<bnnnomad> comunque carlinò aiuta motore,ha più bisogno di me,alla fine il mio é solo un capriccio non una vera necessità
<motore> non da nessuna risposta, comunque da nautilus è vuota
<Carlin0> ok..non hai altri repo esterni  o ppa
<motore> bnnnomad, grazie per la pietà!  :-)
<motore> quindi posso avventurarmi nel cliccare "esegui avanzamento"???
<Carlin0> si non dovrebbero esserci ostacoli , personalmente ho la home separata e formatto per avanzare , ma quelli + esperti di me dicono così
<Carlin0> non fermarla mi raccomando
<Carlin0> la 10.04 è ottima io uso quella
<motore> la home separata intendi in una partizione? non in un altro hard disk fisico
<motore> credo che anche io ce l'ho in una partizione.... ma non sono sicuro, non ricordo bene....
<bnnnomad> ma quale pietà motore,io so cosa significa avere bisogno di aiuto e mi sono trovato spesso nella tua situazione e se interferisco quando un esperto in questo caso carlin0 sta aiutando un'altra persone per un capriccio vuole dire che non sono un uomo ma un pagliaccio ed in futuro quando avrò bisogno nessuno mi aiuterà ritenendomi una persona capricciosa,é tutta questione di dignità,mi raccomando carlin0 fai di tutto per risolvere i problemi di motore
<Carlin0> basta una partizione a se per la home e una per / il sistema
<Carlin0> quando avanzi assegni la home senza farla formattare e formatti solo la root
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, non sono un esperto mi limito a aiutare per quel che so
<Carlin0> gli esperti qui sono altri :D
<motore> credo che anche io ho la partizione come faccio a vederlo rapidamente?
<motore> gparted ora ricordo...
<Carlin0> motore, postami la schermata di gparted
<Carlin0> bravo
<Carlin0> !image | motore
<ubot-it> motore: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<motore> come faccio a copiare la schermata?
<Carlin0> alt + stamp
<Carlin0> o applicazioni → accessori → cattura schermata
<motore> http://imagebin.org/168163
<motore> è diabolico questo sistema di copiare incollare ecc ecc...!!!
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> motore, hai la home separata
<Carlin0> segnati le partizioni sda2 è la home
<Carlin0> sda5 la /
<bnnnomad> beh motore si usa questo sistema per non ingolfare la chat che diventerebbe ingestibile
<Carlin0> scaricati la iso della 10.04 o quello che vuoi (io ti consiglio la 10.04 che ha 3 anni di supporto)
<Carlin0> la masterizzi come immagine a velocità + lenta che puoi
<motore> è passato un po di tempo, ma ora ricordo, avevo fatto la cosa giusta, quindi devo solo se non ricordo male "non spuntare" la casella formatta......
<Carlin0> bravo
<Carlin0> quando arrivi al partizionamento in fase di installazione
<Carlin0> scegli : manuale
<Carlin0> assegni tu le partizioni
<motore> dici che è meglio così piuttosto che fare "esegui avanzamento"...
<Carlin0> bhe installazione nuova è = un sistema pulito
<Carlin0> però direi anche un'altra cosa
<motore> ok, ma la versione più recente non è la 10.04...
<Carlin0> hai la home separata tienila come 2° chanche
<Carlin0> se vuoi avanza di sistema male che vada reinstalli c
<Carlin0> l'ultima è la 11.04 ma (degustibus) io non la metterei manco morto .P
<motore> per questioni "grafiche" o perchè dà qualch e problema?
<Carlin0> entrambe le cose la 11.04 ha unity ma puoi ancora scegliere il desktop classico di gnome e ovviamente è meno stabile della 10.04 che ha un anno di + sulle spalle
<Carlin0> poi la 11.04 non è LTS la 10.04 si
<Carlin0> Long Term Support
<Carlin0> 3 anni al posto di 18 mesi
<motore> ok grazie!
<Carlin0> io direi prova ad avanzare
<Carlin0> male che vada sai di avere la home separata e puoi reinstallare senza perdere nulla
<motore> allora provo prima "esegui avanzamento"...e poi male che và.....ho già il cd 10.04 pronto!
<Carlin0> esatto :D
<motore> per quanto riguarda il fatto che sull'altro HD ho xp, posso avere problemi col grub all'avvio?
<Carlin0> con avanzamento assolutamente no
<Carlin0> quanti dischi hai ?
<motore> 2
<Carlin0> ma non tocca il grub l'avanzamanto
<Carlin0> e se reinstalli lasci che faccia da solo , come immagino hai fatto con karmic
<motore> ok, allora adesso nanna e domani con calma faccio l'avanzamento.
<Carlin0> per il grub intendo
<motore> ok
<motore> grazie per il prezioso aiuto
<Carlin0> figurati.. Buonanotte :D
<giorgio_> ciao scusate ma non riesco a scaricare più niente da ubuntu software center
<giorgio_> clicco su installa ma nn intalla niente
<Carlin0> giorgio_, cosa vuoi installare ?
<giorgio_> mixxx
<Carlin0> giorgio_, prova da terminale a dare questo comando → sudo apt-get install mixxx
<Carlin0> software center su natty fa un po le bizze
<bnnnomad> carlin0 , da ubuntu sto installando lubuntu ma qui mi chiede una cosa che non so
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, cosa ti chiede ?
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, stai installando lubuntu-desktop ?
<bnnnomad> in pratica devo scegliere    il display manager preferito tra gdm e lxdm,quale scelgo,carlin0?
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, io terrei gdm (gnome desktop manager)
<giorgio_> mi dice
<giorgio_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<bnnnomad> ok perché se scelgo lxdm rischio di avere dei problemi con ubuntu poi
<Carlin0> giorgio_, si installa con quel comando o no?
<bnnnomad> scusa gdm
<giorgio_> no da terminale
<giorgio_>  alle fine spunta
<Carlin0> bnnnomad, non so ma tieni gdm che poi a cambiare si fa tempo
<Carlin0> giorgio_, aspetta..
<Carlin0> mettimi l'errore su paste
<giorgio_> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin...
<giorgio_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Carlin0> !paste | giorgio_
<ubot-it> giorgio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> completo
<ZaBnT> ciao
<johnnyihardly> Buona notte a tutti,questa è la prima volta che scrivo sul canale irc di ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-17
<Carlin0> nottola
<Luigi> Ciao a tutti
<Guest60172> volevo chiedere come faccio a installare la chiavetta onda mt503hs su ubuntu
<Guest60172> \nuovo GIgi90
<Guest60172> ok
<Guest60172> \ok
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> io uso 10.04 lts . Ultimamente ho formattato e volendo sentire e vedere i programmi rai via web ho installato il plug in moonlight  direttamente dal web e non mi funziona.... ricordo che la volta prima qualcuno qui in chat me lo fece installare dal terminale e funzionava..... ma non ricordo come si fà..... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<seawolf> Kalce che errore ti da ?
<Kalce> seawolf , non mi dà nessun errore.... quando clicco sul pulsante per iniziare a sentire la diretta di radio 2 ( per esempio ) mi si apre la finestrella, inizia a caricare ma si blocca e basta.....
<seawolf> ricordi se ti avevano fatto installare i codec open ?
<Kalce> seawolf , no. Non ricordo... ma posso installarli ora.....
<seawolf> ma,guarda io radio 2 la sto sentendo ora,e uso firefox 8 con moonligth installato dal web
<seawolf> non ti funziona nulla sul sito rai ?
<Kalce> io uso firefox 3.6.18 . Dici che mi conviene disinstallarlo e installare la versione 8?
<seawolf> no,mica l'ho installato,ho solo scaricato ff8 nella mia home e lanciato l'eseguibile,poi ti crea casini con tutti gli addon non compatibili
<seawolf> senti ti ha fatto scaricare i codek moonlight ?
<Kalce> non lo sò , come posso fare a vederlo?
<seawolf> vedi se in .mozilla/plugins/moonlight/ hai silverlight-media-pack-linux-x64-21-1.so
<Kalce> no, ho la cartella .mozzilla ma non ho la cartella plugins
<seawolf> Kalce vai sul sito rai,nella finestra del lettore fai click destro,scegli moonlight setting nella scheda playback clicca reinstall codec
<Kalce> seawolf , ok stò facendo..... poi ti dico
<Kalce> seawolf , nulla , non succede nulla... ho scaricato i codec...ma non succede nulla
<seawolf> Kalce hai riavviato firefox ?
<Kalce> seawolf , certo.... almeno fin lì...
<Kalce> seawolf , ok risolto..... sai quale era il mio errore?
<seawolf> Kalce  bo,oggi è stato aggiornato firefox alla versione 6 su natty 11.04,volendo si potrebbe installare pure su versioni precedenti usando repo non ufficiali però
<Kalce> seawolf , ok risolto..... sai quale era il mio errore?
<seawolf> no
<Kalce> che avevo installato una versione del moonlight vecchia ma che mi diceva stabile.... non volevo provare l' ultima versione..... ma nella versinone del mio firefox probabuilmente non funzionava....
<Kalce> allora l 'ho disinstallata e ho installato l' ultima versione e funziona tutto bene....
<Kalce> scusa il rompimento di scatole......
<seawolf> ghg
<Kalce> scusa... non conosco tutto il gergo.... cosa vuol dire ghg?
<seawolf> sorridere
<Kalce> seawolf , comunque grz e scusami di nuovo
<seawolf> prego,figurati
<Kalce> buonagiornata a tutti..... bye bye
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> l'upgrade di ubuntu si blocca.
<ptux> stavo cercando di aggiornare la mia lucid per portarla alla 11.04, ma ho avuto un messaggio di errore: Impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento
<bobbybong> ptux, scarica la 11.04 e installall
<ptux> tra le possibili cause indicate, c'è la presenza di software non ufficiale (Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu). anche in passato ho avuto software non ufficiale, ma il sistema andava a sospenderne i repo, e quindi faceva il suo sporco lavoro.
<bobbybong> instinstallala senza formattare
<ptux> bobbybong, intendi installare la 11.04 (semplicemente sovrascrivendo la partizione /)?
<bobbybong> si
<ptux> beh, ci avevo pensato, però mi piacerebbe cmq capire che gli abbia preso al sistema di aggiornamento di ubuntu.
<bobbybong> ti cncella e sostituisce /usr /var e /etc
<bobbybong> ptux, dalla 10.4 alla 11.04 ci sono tre distro in mezzo
<ptux> ce ne dovrebbero essere 2 (10.10 e 11.04) ;)
<bobbybong> io le  contavo tutte
<ptux> l'avevo capito ;)
<ptux> cmq credo che il problema di fondo sia nella politica di canonical che da qualche tempo in qua sta cambiando: da che si è affermata come distro più diffusa tra i beginners inizia ad essere troppo invasiva e limitante per la libertà degli utenti...
<bobbybong> hai dato do-release-upgrade?
<ptux> no. avrei dovuto?
<bobbybong> prova ad usare questo comando
<bobbybong> per aggiornare
<ptux> praticamente fa l'aggiornamento da terminale testuale.
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> è l'utilità per i server
<ptux> sta calcolando le modifiche... vediamo se si blocca ancora o se va avanti..
<ptux> Bloccato di nuovo. Stesso errore:
<ptux> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<bobbybong> ptux, niente reinstalla senza formattare avraai dei pacchetti che hai messo tu che non gli piacciono
<ptux> ho provato commentando i sorgenti non ufficiali e rimuovendo i programmi di cui potrei fare a meno, ma non vuole saperne.
<ptux> mi sa che prima o poi piallo la ubuntu, per una debian pura...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<ghost1072> ciao a tutti
<ghost1072> stampante epson stylus sx218
<ghost1072> multifunzione, stampa ma non riesco a usare lo scanner
<ghost1072> kubuntu 11.04
<ghost1072> consigli?
<seawolf> ghost1072 sudo scanimage -L ti vede l'unità ?
<ghost1072> seawolf: no
<massimo18> !scanner | ghost1072
<ubot-it> ghost1072: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io avrei la necessità di compilare un pdf
<alessandro_> esiste qualche programma che mi permette di farlo?
<enzotib> alessandro_: Adobe Reader?
<alessandro_> faccio con adobe reader?
<alessandro_> c'è anche la possibilità in caso di modificarli?
<alessandro_> enzotib c'è la possibilità di modificarli?
<ugone> alessandro_, i pdf li fai anche con libreoffice
<ugone> se no potresti provare con pdf editor
<alessandro_> ugone ma io ho già un modello in pdf e devo compilarlo
<alessandro_> pdf editor lo già provato e a me non piace
<alessandro_> oltre al fatto che non riesco a compilare il modulo
<alessandro_> se adobe reader riesce a far tutto ciò io installo quello
<ugone> non saprei
<bobbybong> alessandro_, c'era un estensione per openoffice che in portava i pdf
<bobbybong> penso funzioni con libreoffice
<bobbybong> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/pdfimport
<enzotib> alessandro_: acroread dovrebbe, altrimenti okular
<alessandro_> ho aggiunto l'estensione
<alessandro_> per openoffice 3 però quando apro il file esce ancora tutto sballato
<leone> ciao a tutti
<prix> ho installato compiz da ubuntu software center, mi compare il gestore configurazione compiz ma gli effetti non funzionano
<prix> credo mi manchi qualche pacchetto, come posso verifiacrlo ?
<enzotib> prix: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<prix> 11.04
<enzotib> prix: e unity parte?
<prix> enzotib, nn lo so
<prix> enzotib, come posso vederlo ?
<enzotib> prix: hai l'interfaccia con la barra sul lato sinistro, che scompare?
<prix> ho messo all'accesso ubuntu classico,
<prix> non quello per netbook perche' era molto limitato e preferisco ubuntu classico
<enzotib> prix: Ubuntu classico con o senza effetti?
<prix> credo senza effetti
<prix> enzotib, devo entrare con ubuntu classico con effetti ?
<enzotib> prix: hai tre voci: Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classico, Ubuntu Classico (senza effetti)
<enzotib> prix: se metti senza effetti allora non avrai compiz
<prix> credo di essere in ubuntu classico
<enzotib> prix: pgrep -fl compiz, in un terminale, esce qualcosa?
<prix> enzotib, accetta il comando e nn esce niente
<enzotib> prix: allora sei senza effetti, prova a riavviare la sessione scegliendo "Ubuntu Classico"
<prix> ok torno a breve
<leone> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 , fatto il login non mi appare nessuna barra dei menu
<prix> enzotib, sono su ubuntu classico, c'ero anche prima
<enzotib> prix: riprova il comando pgrep -fl compiz
<prix> enzotib, uguale a prima
<leone> c'e chi mi puo aiutare a risolvere  il problema? grazie
<enzotib> prix: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<d4vey> leone, al primo avvio ti dà questo problema?
<enzotib> prix: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | prix
<ubot-it> prix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prix> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/668246/
<enzotib> prix: direi che c'è qualcosa che non va con la scheda video, probabilmente non puoi usare gli effetti
<leone> ogni volta che parte in modalita generic
<prix> enzotib, infatti non ho piu' i file xorg.conf e xor.conf.d
<enzotib> prix: quello non c'entra
<giorgio_> non riesco a regolare la grandezza
<giorgio_> delle finestra di mixxx
<giorgio_> come faccio
<prix> enzotib, e come posso configurare la scheda video per far in modo che mi funzionino gli effetti
<prix> ?
<enzotib> prix: non è detto che sia possibile, e non saprei, non sono esperto di schede grafiche
<d4vey> leone, se al login scegli gnome classic come va?
<prix> enzotib, grazie mille....resto cmq in linea, magari qualcuno lo sa
<leone> non ho provato , mi spieghi come si fa?
<d4vey> leone, avviato il pc alla schermata di login, quando chiede nome utente e pwd, scegli in basso gnome classic
<giorgio_> se potete aspetto risposte
<prix> enzotib, provo a disinstallare i driver di terze parti NVIDIA
<leone> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<prix> enzotib, adesso al comando    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test mi dice errore di segmentazione
<giorgio_> scusate
<giorgio_> potete aiutarmi
<d4vey> giorgio_, purtroppo non ho idea nemmeno di che programma sia mixxx...
<giorgio_> ok
<giorgio_> e per  installare da terminale DJPlay
<prix> ho scheda frafica NVIDIA geforce GT 540 M, come posso configurarla in xorg.conf e in xorg.conf.d ??
<prix> chiedo questo perche'senza la configurazione della scheda nvidia nn mi funziona COMPIZ
<d4vey> giorgio_, , sudo apt-get install djplay ??
<leone> niente riesco ad avere la barra del menu solo facendo partire la macchina  "ubuntu classico/no effects" o in  recovery mode  " Run in failsafe graphic mode"
<bnnnomad> ciao ragazzi chi mi potete illuminare su cosa sia la modalità solaris?
<enzotib> bnnnomad: dove l'hai sentita? solaris è lo UNIX di Sun
<bnnnomad> allora ti spiego enzotib,maniaco come sono dei consumi  vado spesso in monitor di sistema
<bnnnomad> enzotib,vado alla voce modifica e poi clicco su preferenze
<bnnnomad> alla voce comportamento enzotib,leggo "modalità solaris" curioso per come sono la fleggo per qualche secondo per vedere quello che succede
<bnnnomad> ed enzotib,noto una drastica riduzione dell'uso della cpu con un lieve incremento della ram,ecco il perché della mia domanda
<bnnnomad> ho cercato modalità solaris sul web,enzotib ma non ho trovato nulla solo un altro come me che sul forum faceva la stessa domanda
<prix> Problema grave: non riesco piu' ad entrare in ubuntu se non nella modalita' grafica di emergenza, credo sia qualcosa riguardante la scheda video, come posso ripristinarla...PLEASEEE
<prix> nessuno?
<bnnnomad> ciao prix
<SaaMmY> io sto cercando di aprire le add-ons di firefox ma non riesco a
<SaaMmY> non si apre
<SaaMmY> fa connecting
<SaaMmY> ma sempre connecting
<SaaMmY> non si aprono le estensioni e questo da quando ho installato una add-on
<bobbybong> SaaMmY, rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<SaaMmY> cosa?
<SaaMmY> che intendi quale cartella?
<bobbybong> nella tua home tra le cartelle nascoste
<bobbybong>  la cartella .mozilla
<SaaMmY> no ormai è tardi
<SaaMmY> sto rimuovendo e reinstallando firefox
<bobbybong> non serve
<SaaMmY> ora che finisco di reinstallare lo faccio
<jester-> SaaMmY: le impostazioni di ff stanno li dentro e causano il problema non risolvi reinstallandolo
<jester-> se causano*
<SaaMmY> ora è risolto
<SaaMmY> nono ero io
<SaaMmY> scusate
<SaaMmY> ora carica un po' di estensioni nella pagine estensioni
<SaaMmY> ma non mi permette di cliccare e selezionare
<SaaMmY> si blocca
<SaaMmY> ok fa nienet
<SaaMmY> resettate config fi ff
<SaaMmY> scusate ma come cambio la lingua di ff?
<enzotib> SaaMmY: installare firefox-locale-it
<SaaMmY> è già installato
<enzotib> SaaMmY: Strumenti->Componenti Aggiuntivi->Lingue?
<enzotib> o meglio l'equivalente in inglese :)
<SaaMmY> bravo ma sono tutte le lingue disabilitate
<SaaMmY> sia italiano che inglese
<SaaMmY> io voglio mettere italiano
<enzotib> a abilita, no?
<SaaMmY> non si riesce
<enzotib> il tuo pc dev'essere posseduto dagli spiriti
<SaaMmY> non è questo
<SaaMmY> faccio tasto destro sulle lingue tutte e tre disabilitate
<SaaMmY> e non compare abilita
<SaaMmY> non so come altro fare
<SaaMmY> leggevo da qualche parte bisogna fare about:config
<SaaMmY> e cercare user agent .locale
<SaaMmY> una cosa così
<SaaMmY> ma questo dopo aver installato un xpi
<SaaMmY> it.xpi
<SaaMmY> se trovassi quel it.xpi
<filo1234> SaaMmY: ma il sistema è italiano o in inglese?
<SaaMmY> il mio xubuntu è tutto italiano
<SaaMmY> ma ho installato con gli aggiornamenti stamattina firefox6
<SaaMmY> non mi erano compatibili alcune cose
<SaaMmY> e ho reinstallato firefox 5
<SaaMmY> ma non so perchè la lingua non è più italiana
<SaaMmY> era italiano sempre prima che reinstallassi ff 5
<jester-> SaaMmY: serve il relativo pacchetto per la lingua
<SaaMmY> cmq ora che leggo bene dice questo
<SaaMmY> a ogni lenguage pack che non è compatibile con la versione di ff
<SaaMmY> che ho
<SaaMmY> bravo jester
<jester-> elemtare SaaMmY. cerca nel sito firefox
<SaaMmY> lo sto facendo
<filo1234> SaaMmY: installa language-pack-it-base
<SaaMmY> terminale?
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it-base
<SaaMmY> già era installato
<filo1234> SaaMmY: allora vai negli addons di firefox> lingue
<filo1234> e attivalo
<SaaMmY> non posso
<SaaMmY> non è compatibili dice
<filo1234> disinstallalo e riavvia firefox poi riprova
<SaaMmY> nn riesco a disinstallare la lingua
<filo1234> non riesci a disabilitare il plugin?
<SaaMmY> /usr/lib/firefox-extensions/ qui devo andaer
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> ho detto dagli addons di firefox
<SaaMmY> no è un language pack per ff6 in un ff5
<SaaMmY> poi la cosa strana è che in synaptic io se seleziono le versioni diverse dalla 6 mi compare la 4
<SaaMmY> eh si infatti è la 4 quella che ho ora
<SaaMmY> ma cmq niente nessun language pack disponibile per la 4
<SaaMmY> grazie filo1234 fatto
<SaaMmY> ora riavvio ff
<SaaMmY> senza language pack
<SaaMmY> ops ora non si apre più
<SaaMmY> ok si è aperto
<SaaMmY> ma sempre tutto inglese è
<SaaMmY> e l'unica differenza è che è scomparsa la voce in componenti aggiuntive che per me è add-ons... è scoparsa la voce che dice Languages
<SaaMmY> ho tolto i pack inutili
<SaaMmY> ma non ho di default quelli ita
<filo1234> dpkg -l | egrep 'language-pack|firefox-locale'
<filo1234> !paste | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668357/
<SaaMmY> sto rimuovendo quei pacchetti inglesi
<SaaMmY> fatto ma rimane language-pack-en-base
<SaaMmY> anche gnome-en-base rimane
<filo1234> SaaMmY: ma che versione hai ora di firefox scusa?? dpkg -l | grep firefox
<SaaMmY> la 4
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep firefox
<filo1234> fai vede
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668359/
<SaaMmY> esattamente come ti descrivevo
<SaaMmY> la mia situation è che il language pach è alla versione 6
<SaaMmY> ma il mio ff è 4
<filo1234> aspetta
<filo1234> SaaMmY: apt-cache policy firefox
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668362/
<jester-> samba_: che sistema usi
<filo1234> SaaMmY: scusa ma da dove l'hai installato il 4? non è nei repo ufficiali
<jester-> ff4 non c'è piu da un bel po
<SaaMmY> l'ho preso da synaptic
<filo1234> 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0 500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages 500 http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<SaaMmY> ho selezionato la versione precedente
<SaaMmY> volevo la 5 ma va bene anche la 4
<samba_> jester-, ?
<filo1234> SaaMmY: si ma hai quel repo ciofeca
<SaaMmY> pazienza filo1234 tanto lo conosco l'inglese
<SaaMmY> ma era solo per principio
<SaaMmY> ma cmq io volevo la versione 5
<SaaMmY> magari su quella trovo il language pack compatibile
<filo1234> no su natty c'è solo la 6
<SaaMmY> che palline
<filo1234> con illanguage pack per la 6
<SaaMmY> pazienza
<SaaMmY> invece su hardy
<SaaMmY> c'è la versione 4
<SaaMmY> e la versione 5 si è persa nell'oblio dello spazio?
<SaaMmY> ora da oggi a dicembre avanzeranno fino alla versione 9
<SaaMmY> perchè non fanno un solo avanzamento alla 9
<SaaMmY> ?
<SaaMmY> boh
<jester-> SaaMmY: scusa nè, perchè non ti piace ff in inglese che è la lingua madre per manuali e menu?
<SaaMmY> per principio
<SaaMmY> vabbè è offtopic
<jester-> tutto viene tradotto sa li anche con cagate
<SaaMmY> c'era uno che chiedeva di uno
<SaaMmY> samba
<samba_> oi
<SaaMmY> chiedevi di jester-
<samba_> sì
<samba_> eri tu?
<OverDraKm> ciao a tutti avrei un problema già visto nei vari forum ma niente .... non mi funziona più l'audio del pc perché?
<filo1234> SaaMmY: secondo me fai prima a fare una cosa...disinstalli e ti scarichi il sorgente in italiano
<SaaMmY> sorgente quale?
<filo1234> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<SaaMmY> filo1234 non mi soddisfa trovo solo la versione 3.6
<OverDraKm> ciao a tutti avrei un problema già visto nei vari forum ma niente .... non mi funziona più l'audio del pc perché?
<filo1234> SaaMmY: scusa ma cos'ha la 6 invece che non ti garba?
<Holden> SaaMmY, hmm, ma non capisco come mai tutti questi problemi su firefox, qui si è aggiornato senza nessun intoppo
<filo1234> Holden: infatti ha aggiornato ma è tornatoindietro
<filo1234> -.-
<SaaMmY> la versione 6 non mi fa vedere la rai con raismooth che è un xpi non compatibile con versioni superiori alla 5
<Holden> filo1234, e se vuole può ritornare 'avanti' lol
<filo1234> Holden: non sono mai contenti
<SaaMmY> è per raismooth... chiaro?
<Holden> SaaMmY, cosè questo raismooth?
<filo1234> io vi farei pagare il canone
<SaaMmY> http://www.osside.net/?p=6331
<dimitri> salve, per far funzionare skype con la cam debbo lanciarlo da terminale con il comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype.  come posso mettere il comando nell'icona sul menu ?
<Holden> dimitri, webcam e versione di skype?
<Holden> SaaMmY, ok vedo, è probabile che presto uscirà la versione per ff 6
<SaaMmY> già
<SaaMmY> aspetterò
<Holden> SaaMmY, hanno una mailing list, magari segnala il problema
<SaaMmY> no tranqui sto apposto così
<SaaMmY> aspetto la versione 9 di firefox per cercare di smuovere le acque
<SaaMmY> meglio mi sa
<dimitri> Holden, hercules silver e 2.2.0.35
<Holden> SaaMmY, 9?
<filo1234> ihihhiihih
<SaaMmY> dimitri è semplice basta fare tasto destro sul desktop poi crea lanciatore poi scrivi nello spazio comando tutta la riga che sai e il nome e premi ok
<bobbybong> SaaMmY, ci sono anche le versioni portabili di ff per linux
<Holden> dimitri, hmm... strano che ti serve ancora quella riga. che driver usa la webcam, versione di ubuntu?
<bobbybong> ti scarichi quella che funziona con l'addon e voilà
<dimitri> ubu 11.04
<dimitri> la versione del driver come la vedo ?
<Holden> dimitri, per fare un lanciatore comunque basta mettere come comando: bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<Holden> dimitri, su pastebin: lsmod; lsusb
<Holden> SaaMmY, quel comando non funziona con il lanciatore, devi usare bash -c prima
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668385/
<SaaMmY> si poi gli personalizzi anche la icona
<SaaMmY> il lanciatore può uscire perfetto
<dimitri> SaaMmY, come dici tu non funziona bisogna fare prima un file e poi mettere nel lanciatore il file con#! /bin/bash davanti
<Holden> dimitri, ok, effettivamente serve. ma è una webcam economica?
<dimitri> Holden, si una da poco
<dimitri> 10-20 euri
<dimitri> non d+
<dimitri> Holden, ho fatto come dicevo a SaaMmY e va bene
<dimitri> grazie lo stesso raga
<natty> ciao. un piccolo problema: mi ritrovo il menù di ubuntu.it su firefox in inglese? e tutti setup sono in italiano. com'è possibile?
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Holden> dimitri, ok perfetto
<pepecarlito> Ciao, sono appena approdato al mondo linux, avrei necesità di sapere come si fa a sapere se l'architettura è a 32 o 64 bit?
<Holden> pepecarlito, vuoi sapere se hai installato ubuntu a 32/64 bit o vuoi info sul tuo processore?
<pepecarlito> so che la domanda è da super ignoranti ma sono veramente ai primi passi. Devo installare i codec per visualizzare i dvd ed un'istruzione da digitare sul terminale è differente se l'architettura è a 32 e 64 bit ma io non so quale sia la mia...mi hanno installato la distribuzione 11.04 un amico
<Holden> pepecarlito, uname -m
<pepecarlito> devo digitarlo sul terminale?
<Holden> pepecarlito, si
<pepecarlito> mi risponde i686
<Holden> allora hai una 32bit
<pepecarlito> grazie mille!
<natty> Holden, scusa il disturbo avresti delle indicazioni per me?
<Holden> natty, versione di ubuntu e firefox?
<natty> Holden, 11.4 e ff 6
<Holden> natty, in che senso 'il menù di ubuntu.it'?
<natty> Holden, firefox in italiano, da prima installazione, ubuntu it menù in inglese
<natty> Holden, scusa è un estensione di FF
<Holden> natty, ah... puoi fare una schermata?
<Holden> !image | natty
<ubot-it> natty: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<natty> Holden, sì certo mom
<natty> grazie ubot-it
<SaaMmY> !grazie | natty
<ubot-it> natty: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<natty> Holden, scritto troppo presto, la print screen non mi permette di mostrare le opzioni in inglese. posso spiegare se vuoi: nelle varie opzioni di ff file, modifica visualizza... etc c'è in ultima opzione Ubuntu-it funziona da menù. le sue opzioni sono tutte in inglese, lo troverei alquanto strano, ma non capisco come risolvere
<natty> ubot-it, sì certo, ma sei forte comunque... :)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Holden> natty, ma non puoi fare cattura immagine temporizzato?
<Holden> natty, applicazioni/accessori/cattura schermata
<natty> Holden, sì certo ma se sposot il mouse perdo la possbilità di mostrare a te che le scelte sono in inglese (mi chiude il menù a tendina)
<Holden> natty, ok...probabilmente visto che hanno aggiornato ff adesso la lingua di quell'estensione non va più
<natty> Holden, http://img839.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img839/2924/schermatasv.png fai conto che se apro l'ultima opzione il menù è in inglese
<Holden> natty, capisco, ma dove hai preso quell'estensione?
<natty> Holden, hai visto? non so che pensare, dal momento che sul piccolino eeepc stesse release funziona alla grande
<natty> Holden, viene da precedenti release mi pare da ff 4.0, ma non ricordo bene
<Holden> natty, ok, forse per questo non va
<natty> Holden, mi ripeto, avendo due pc, perchè sul netbook funzia?
<jester-> eh ogni mamma ha il suo scarafone
<Holden> natty, non saprei
<natty> Holden, ok
<natty> jester-, ciao, mi sa che hai proprio ragione! ma le ferie non te le passano? manco con il ticket?
<jester-> natty: gia fatto un mese e mezzo
<natty> jester-, ah ecco e mo' stai al cardo eh? :)
<jester-> natty: mo sto un po ar cardo ma il condizionatore marcia e puoi andare in giro nudo
<natty> jester-, visto che sei un bibliofilo dell'ubuntu, ma la conosci questa cosa: kde on window ?
<natty> jester-, letto qui, http://www.infosal.it/?cat=104 ,sembra faccia funzionare programmi ubu sotto win, tu che dici?
<jester-> natty: il massimo esperto di kade è peace, l'ha pure gnomizzato e non ci mette tanto a winzozizzarlo
<natty> jester-, immaginavo una bricconata da parte tua, ed anche possibili risposte. ma se funziasse, mica sarebbe bellina la cosa, o no?
<jester-> natty: non mi pare nuova la cosa
<jester-> di winzoz con interfaccia kde
<ErVito> uhm...
<ErVito> non è una semplice temizzazione
<ErVito> si tratta di un replacement
<ErVito> funzia anche abbastanza benino
<natty> ecco...
<ErVito> ai tempi c'erano 3 o 4 app che non funzionavano
<natty> domanda: per esempio l'amarok funzionerebbe da win?
<ErVito> i've no idea
<natty> amarok usa librerie kde, potrebbe andare... si perde il fiore all'occhiello kubuntiano
<natty> va bene ragazzuoli, vi lascio alle vostre faccende... jester-  mica giocherai a dama ignudo per caso? :)
<ivan72> nokia pc suite su lucid
<ivan72> potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> ivan72: non ci sono suite dedicate nemmeno su winzoz. le passa il produttore, in linux c'è qualcosa di generico che non con tutti i cellofoni funza
<jester-> wammu per es
<SaaMmY> perchè nelle versioni portable non funzionano certe estensioni come tor o download helper?
<SaaMmY> di firefox
<jester-> ivan72: ci sono pure moto4lin e gnome-phone-manager
<filo1234> SaaMmY: chiedi su #firefox
<ivan72> ho un n900
<jester-> ivan72: non ti rimane che provare con quel che passa il convento, se non funzicano c'è sempre la possibilità di installarre winzoz in virtual box
<ivan72>  ok
<ivan72> grazie
<Murphy> devo poter dare assitenza remota a un computer a lavoro con ip statico e porta 22 reindirizzata, (e permesso di accesso remoto impostato su "password") quando sono a lavoro utilizzando la rete interna accedo tranquillamente, ma da casa usando l'indirizzo ip statico del rooter non riesco ad entrare.. dovrei configurare qualcos'altro?
<filo1234> Murphy: non ho capito ma ssh o desktop remoto?
<Murphy> visualizzatore di desktop remoti mi chiede l'host per il protocollo ssh
<filo1234> 0.0
<SaaMmY> se non importa altro or ora è urgente solo fare una connessione remota allora.... usa teamviewer
<filo1234> Murphy: comunque devi usare l'ip pubblico
<filo1234> se hai fatto per bene il NAT sul router
<Murphy> uso l'ip pubblico.. ma non riesco a entrare
<filo1234> hai provato con l'ssh?
<Murphy> il nat lo ha fatto il router stesso, ho abilitato l'ssh e ha aperto le 22 sull'ip 192.168.1.2
<filo1234> .2 è il pc in questione?
<Murphy> si
<Murphy> poi vado su applicazioni->internet-visualizzatore di desktop remoti
<filo1234> dico hai provato da shell in ssh?
<Murphy> no..
<filo1234> prova
<jester-> Murphy: il reomoto è in lan o in internet
<Murphy> internet
<Murphy> un secondo che avevo i clienti qui a chiedere roba, provo dal terminale passando per internet
<Murphy> per la lan entra tranquillamente
<SaaMmY> devi aprire le porte
<filo1234> senza che faccia corrente
<filo1234> SaaMmY: leggi ha detto di averlo gia fatto
<jester-> Murphy: serve la 5900equalcosa aperta
<Murphy> quello è per vng
<Murphy> vnc
<Murphy> ho aperto la22 per ssh
<filo1234> dico hai provato da shell in ssh?
<jester-> Murphy: da terminale?
<Murphy> no route to host
<filo1234> Murphy: che comando stai usando?
<jester-> Murphy: installa xvnc4viewer su entrambi i pc e usa protocollo vnc
<Murphy> ssh user@Ip
<filo1234> l'ip lo pinghi?
<Murphy> si
<jester-> Murphy: se in lan va e fuori no è una questione di porte
<jester-> se il remoto ha la 22 chiusa puppi
<Murphy> 22 tcp aperta e indirizzata a 192.168.1.2
<Murphy> dal "nat"
<jester-> Murphy: centra no il nat, devi reindirizzarla dal firewall del rutter
<jester-> e serve una rete con ip statico
<jester-> o avrai sempre problemi
<filo1234> Murphy: sei sicuro che l'ip sia rimasto quello?
<SaaMmY> su #firefox nessuno mi risponde a momenti
<SaaMmY> uffa
<Murphy> l'ip è quello
<Murphy> sono nella stessa stanza del pc in questione
<jester-> SaaMmY: ancora con la lingua?
<filo1234> Murphy: se sei nella stessa stanza non puoi usare ssh
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> in quel modo
<Murphy> devo prepararlo perchè i vecchiacci che mi hanno assunto hanno 2 problemi al giorno e devo poterlo aggiustare da casa
<SaaMmY> no ma per installare le estensioni su ff portable
<jester-> SaaMmY: o trovi la lingua per il 4 o tieni l'inglese
<SaaMmY> non tutte le estensione riescono a rimaneere
<SaaMmY> downloadhelper
<SaaMmY> ff 5 portable è ita
<jester-> SaaMmY: per logica servono estensioni compatibili, vale la stessa regola
<SaaMmY> jester- per favore non prendermi per il culo
<jester-> SaaMmY: non ti prendo per il culo sei tu che pesti i piedini e non ragioni
<SaaMmY> è compatibile downloadhelper
<Murphy> jester-: come non posso usarla? vuol dire che se andassi a casa entrerebbe e il problema è che si accorge che mando la richiesta dallo stesso ip pubblico che stò cercando di contattere?
<filo1234> Murphy: se vuoi che faccia una prova dall'esterno dammi l'ip in pvt che verifico
<jester-> SaaMmY: mettimola cosi: ufficiale è ff6, per il resto accomodati in #firefox
<SaaMmY> e grazie mille
<jester-> SaaMmY: in #firefox ci sono 150 users e si presume che sappiano circa l'argomento
<Esse> ciao a tutti
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Zaulx> hi
 * xfire78xx sera.. :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-18
<Carlin0> Buonanotte a tutti
<umicheli> ciao
<umicheli> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filippoalbertin> cio
<filippoalbertin> C'è nessuno? Utenti Ubuntu?
<filippoalbertin> cucu
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> riguardo la questione del dual monitor
<cristian_c> mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> se nativamente non è possibile clonare due schermi a risoluzioni diverse
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che con un altro pc non avveniva la clonazione, ma lo switch tra due schermi
<cristian_c> e quando l'immagine veniva switchata si adattava alla risoluzione del monitor che la ospitava
<cristian_c> Quindi a me non è che interessa la clonazione vera e propria
<cristian_c> A me andrebbe bene un normalissimo switch tra schermi
<cristian_c> in modo che io utilizzi il tasto speciale sulla tastiera per switchare
<cristian_c> Come posso realizzare lo switch?
<cristian_c> Altra questione:
<cristian_c> quale tool si utilizza per gestire il touchpad multi-gesture?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha per caso risposto mentre ero disconnesso?
<cristian_c> massimo18, gestisce anche il multi-gesture ?
<massimo18> cristian_c: provare non costa niente
<cristian_c> massimo18, ho installato il pacchetto, ma non è presente nel menù Preferenze né in altri. Inoltre se lo lancio da terminale è come se il pacchetto non esistesse
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<tony2> salve qualcuno sa aiutarmi con un problema  audio per tuxguitar?
<Holden> !qualcuno | tony2
<ubot-it> tony2: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aizram> non si sente? :P
<tony2> esatto proprio come dice Aizram
<tony2> una volta installato tuxguitar non riproduce alcun suono
<cristian_c> tony2, hai installato il programma dai repo?
<tony2> si si ho provato sia dal gestore pacchetti sia scaricando il pacchetto da internet
<cristian_c> tony, magari forse le due versioni non coesistono insieme
<cristian_c> tony2, prova a disinstallare quella scaricata dal web
<tony2> si si certo ho prima disinstallato la versione dal web ma il problema continua
<jester-> tony2: nella home dovrebbe la realtiva cartella nascosta, oppure in .config, cancellala
<tony2> ok ora provo
<tony2> ok nella cartella home non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> [enrico], ciao, mi sono accorto di una cosa che mi era sfuggita
<cristian_c> *[Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao cristian_c. che cosa?
<cristian_c> [Enrico], se nativamente non è possibile clonare due schermi a risoluzioni diverse, mi ricordo che con un altro pc non avveniva la clonazione, ma lo switch tra due schermi, e quando l'immagine veniva switchata si adattava alla risoluzione del monitor che la ospitava.
<cristian_c> [Enrico], Quindi a me non è che interessa la clonazione vera e propria. A me andrebbe bene un normalissimo switch tra schermi, in modo che io utilizzi il tasto speciale sulla tastiera per switchare.
<[Enrico]> quello dipende dal portatile.
<cristian_c> ah sì?
<cristian_c> [Enrico], in che senso? :)
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: che ogni portatile ha il suo metodo/bottone per fare questo
<cristian_c> [Enrico], sì, ma a parte il tasto speciale che utilizzerà sicuramente un comando specifico, a me interessava effettuare lo switch, anche da terminale :)
<jester-> [Enrico]: ieri mi diceva sonora84 che ha preso un monitor tv e attaccato al portatile con scheda intel gli è subito funzato, ha lts
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: eh no è qui che ti sbagli. quelle sono chiamate acpi e possono essere diverse da pc a pc
<jester-> pensando agli smanoramenti di cristian_c l'altro giorno mi è venuto da ridere
<[Enrico]> jester-: ma perché non ci eravamo capiti. lui cercava di fare un clone con definizioni diverse -> non si può
<[Enrico]> e non vuole usare il multimonitor perché è complicato
<cristian_c> [Enrico], davvero? Io mi ricordo che quando configuravo i tasti speciali, in realtà utilizzavano semplici comandi. quel discorso di cui parli si riferisce ai tasti speciali con led. In quel caso hai ragione che variano da pc e pc e possono non funzionare. In quel caso il tool di configurazione da tastiera non serve a niente :)
<cristian_c> diciamo che non mi si adatta molto :D
<cristian_c> *della tastiera
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: davvero. quei fanno chiamate ACPI cioè call dirette all'hardware per fare lo switch
<cristian_c> sì, nei tasti con led infatti accade proprio quello che dici, e infatti non compaiono nel tool di configurazione della tastiera, ma io stavo parlando dei semplici tasti fn da tastiera
<cristian_c> :D
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ovviamente le puoi anche fare a mano da linea di comando. ma devi conoscere il nome dell'evento. non è difficile in realtà se hai il pulsante che lo fa, basta premerlo e andare a guardare nei log di acpid quale evento è stato generato
<cristian_c> quelli che si utilizzano in combinazione con il tasto Fn
<cristian_c> anche perché in questo pc di tasti con led non ce ne sono, mentre nell'altro c'era quello attivazione/disattivazione scheda wireless
<cristian_c> con luce blu/rossa
<cristian_c> e infatti non c'era verso di farlo funzionare :)
<cristian_c> penso di essermi spiegato meglio in modo da non generare equivoci :)
<[Enrico]> non c'entra niente se c'è il led o no
<cristian_c> [Enrico], comunque per quanto riguarda il tasto led mi hai dato un'idea che prima non conoscevo :D
<cristian_c> ok, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> allora guarderò anche per questo tasto
<tony2> salve ho un problema con tuxguitar, sostanzialmente non riproduce alcun suono
<mk_a> come si fa a vedere quanta ram ha il pc, con ubuntu?
<mk_a> (server)
<Holden> mk_a, free -m
<mk_a> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Kalce> salve a tutti
<Kalce> io uso la distro 10.04 con  gnome.  Uso anche amule, che mi dà un sacco di problemi.... Aprendolo col terminale ho potuto capire che errore mi dà.... e  quindi sono andato sul forum di amule... ma mi devo iscrivere e ad un certo punto ( in inglese ) mi chiede : " Sei una persona reale? Quindi immettere il reault di aggiungere 12 e 75 "  ( tradotto con google ).... Cosa è questo reault?
<ugone> Kalce, potrebbe esser risultato
<Kalce> ugone, me lo son detto anche io , ma il risultato di chè, che non c' è nessun operazione?
<ugone> fai la somma di 12 e 75 e metti il risultato
<enzotib> Kalce, ma sei sicuro che tutto questo serve? il problema di amule magari è più semplice, se lo spieghi forse qualcuno qui può aiutarti
<xubuntu001> sono  nuovo e vorrei avere un paio d'informazioni sui programmi installati di ubunntu
<xubuntu001> ubuntu
<Kalce> enzotib, il mio problema adesso era solo iscrivermi al forum e non riuscivo a tradurre la parola reault.....
<xubuntu001> ki m'aiuta?
<enzotib> !chiedi | xubuntu001
<ubot-it> xubuntu001: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubuntu001> ok
<^Alita> buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu001> vorrei  installare ub. su un mio vecchio portatile che ha 128 di ram e 700 Mhz con  due hardisk che versione/tipo di ubuntu sarebbe l'ideale...vagando nei siti ho visto che è consigliato xubuntu ma è completo??????
<nicotano> 128 ram installa lubuntu
<xubuntu001> mi sai dire il link diretto????
<enzotib> xubuntu001: in ogni caso ti serve la versione alternate, perché l'installer normale richiede 256MB minimo
<nicotano> xubuntu001,  www.lubuntu.net
<xubuntu001> alternate..... è una versione o una specie di boot
<^Alita> come posso fare a rendere permanenti gli utenti aggiunti a samba? dopo che li ho aggiunti con smbpasswd e riavviato il demone ho l'accesso, ma una volta riavviato il pc devo ripetere la trafila
<xubuntu001> thannks nicotano ci clikko
<enzotib> xubuntu001: è una versione di installatore non grafico, ma poi alla fine il sistema installato è identico
<nicotano> xubuntu001, è un modo di installare senza caricare la sessione live
<xubuntu001> link per l'alternate???
<xubuntu001> ke ci dò 1 okkiata!
<nicotano> xubuntu001,  vai a quel link poi datti da fare
<ivan1965> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto qualcuno è disponibile?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | ivan1965
<ubot-it> ivan1965: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<^Alita> come posso fare a rendere permanenti gli utenti aggiunti a samba? dopo che li ho aggiunti con smbpasswd e riavviato il demone ho l'accesso, ma una volta riavviato il pc devo ripetere la trafila. come posso correggere la cosa?
<ivan1965> ho una penna wireless tp-link tl-wn422g ma non so come installarla su backtrack5 sono nuovo di ubuntu
<ivan1965> su ubuntu 7 remix il sistema la ha riconosciuta da solo ma su backtrack5 nisba
<enzotib> ivan1965: backtrack non è ubuntu
<ivan1965> lo so
<enzotib> e qui non puoi chiedere per backtrack, se vuoi puoi andare a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<bnnNomad> mi date il nome della chat,ragazzi,scusate
<MM_> Ho lanciato il comando "sudo pppoeconf" come da "http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/internet/it/connect-to-internet.html#modems-adsl-pppoe" e mi sono collegato ad un wifi di ALice Banda larga. Riavviando mi è scomaprsa l'icona di WiFI ed ora non riesco + a vedere se ci sono reti o a collagarmi a semplici Wifi. QUalcusa sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chat | bnnNomad
<ubot-it> bnnNomad: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> MM_: pppoeconf modifica il file /etc/network/interfaces, per cui poi NetworkManager non gestisce più le reti
<MM_> enzotib: azz .. come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> MM_: se vuoi usare pppoeconf, non puoi evitare che NM se ne lavi le mani
<enzotib> MM_: hai provato a usare direttamente NM? anche se mi pare che non vada molto d'accordo con Alice
<MM_> pppoeconf mi ha funzionato . ed ero connesso ... poi ho riavviato e nonvedo + icona wifi .. e non riesco a connettermi.
<MM_> enzotib: vorrei prima di tutto tornare a far gestire tutto da NM .. posso fare un passo indietro o rinstallare qualcosa?
<enzotib> MM_: non c'è bisogno, basta cancellare qualche riga da quel file
<enzotib> MM_: hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<MM_> ubuntu10.04 .. ora ti scrivo il fileinterface
<MM_> ....
<MM_> auto lo
<enzotib> MM_: no
<enzotib> fermo
<MM_> ok
<enzotib> aprilo con privilegi di amministratore, mettilo su pastebin, e tieni aperto l'editor per le modifiche che ti dirò
<enzotib> MM_: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> !pastebin | MM_
<ubot-it> MM_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MM_> non posso enzotib .. ho due pc .. e con ubuntu non accedo :(
<enzotib> MM_: ok, allora dai quel comando, e dimmi più o meno quante righe ci sono in quel file
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<MM_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669244/
<enzotib> MM_: lascia solo le prime due righe, salva, chiudi e riavvia
<MM_> provo
<MM_> enzotib: le ho # tutte tranne le prime due righe
<enzotib> MM_: ok, potevi anche cancellarle, tanto le puoi sempre ricreare lanciando pppoeconf
<MM_> enzotib: ok .. ora vedo i wifi .. e mi si connette ad una ALice banda larga. Per avere internet devo però lanciare il pppoeconf? o come faccio per connettermi q auesta banda larga?
<MM_> (GRAZIE!!)
<enzotib> MM_: in realtà non lo so come funzionano i modem Alice. Il mio posso farlo connettere a internet senza dover fare niente sul pc, se non pilotarlo e configurarlo con l'interfaccia web
<enzotib> MM_: prova ad aprire una pagina web su 192.168.1.1 (sperando che sia quello l'indirizzo)
<MM_> enzotib: vedo il modem di ALICE. Il problema che io devo collegarmi inbanda larga .. con utente / password
<MM_> Alice Gate W2+
<enzotib> MM_: capisco, ma i modem adsl normali ti permettono di impostare questi parametri tramite interfaccia web
<enzotib> e ripeto, non ho mai usato un modem Alice, che mi dicono sia un po' rognoso
<MM_> enzotip: ti spiego il mio problema. Io da una postazione semplicemnte mi collego a internet con wifi (metto solo password). Mentre da un'altra località uso questo Alice dove devo creare una nuova connessione a banda larga inserendo user + password
<MM_> in windwos faccio così e le gestisco entrambe. In ubuntu?
<enzotib> MM_: forse non mi sono spiegato :)
<MM_> .. ok .. speravo
<MM_> ..puoi guardare questo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=405596.0;prev_next=prev
<enzotib> MM_: con un modem adsl normale, configuri l'accesso a internet sul modem, non sul pc
<MM_> non posso cambiare nulla dal modem qui :(
<MM_> non è mio .. è di un amico
<enzotib> MM_: e il tuo amico come si connette?
<enzotib> MM_: su questa pagina dice che è sempre collegato: http://assistenzatecnica.telecomitalia.it/at/portals/assistenzatecnica.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=GuidePortlet&_pageLabel=GuideBook&nodeId=/AT_REPOSITORY/38011&radice=consumer_root
<enzotib> MM_: forse hai sbagliato a creare la connessione con NM?
<MM_> si .. penso .. sai come si fa?
<enzotib> MM_: NM ti fa vedere la connessione Wifi? ti propone di connetterti?
<MM_> enzotib: secondo me devo fare una DSL .. con NM.
<MM_> enzotib: una volta creata .. come mi connetto?
<enzotib> MM_: non l'ho mai fatto, non posso aiutarti, ti ho spiegato che io faccio in modo diverso, spero che qualcun altro possa aiutarti
<MM_> ok..grazie enzo .. mi hai salvato !!
<lorenzo-2357> non riesco a sentire l'audio su un programma per fare musica, con tutto il resto internet, lettori ecc funziona...
<lorenzo-2357> ho dei problemi di audio, il programma si apre e gira, ma non mi emette i suoni...
<gigirock> lorenzo-2357, che programma ?
<lorenzo-2357> gigirock, Renoise, per dirla meglio: il volume è bassissimo, ma si vede bene che il led dei suoni è abbastanza alto... non riesco a trovare in ubuntu dove alzare il volume, sempre che questa sia la soluzione...
<giordano> salve a tutti, come posso fare a installare libreoffice, dal sito non riesco a scaricarlo.
<lorenzo-2357> Non riesco a fare andare renoise (programma per fare musica) potrebbe essere in conflitto con compiz?
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<lorenzo-2357> Vorrei togliere compiz e tornare a gnome normale e senza effetti, ha troppi conflitti... come si procede?
<RazORwinS> sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz okkio che poi ki sa quali bizze farà
<lorenzo-2357> RazOrwinS, beh dopo potrò avere una mano per risolvere le eventuali bizze? :)
<RazORwinS> baspero che non ne avrai xD
<RazORwinS> cmq puoi provare adesso che ci sono
<lorenzo-2357> RazORwinS lo spero anch'io...
<RazORwinS> :D
<RazORwinS> che poi voglo dire forse forse nn è necessario toglierlo
<RazORwinS> basta anche solo disattivarlo dal pannello aspetto
<RazORwinS> dove si impostano i temi
<RazORwinS> all'ultima scheda ci sono tre opzioni
<RazORwinS> da li stacchi :D
<lorenzo-2357> RazORwinS, il problema è che un programma (che poi è l'unico che uso) non mi va più...
<RazORwinS> allora concordo purga tutto :D
<lorenzo-2357> dove si regolano tutti i volumi audio?
<RazORwinS> vedi nel pannello amministrazione o quell'altro
<RazORwinS> li ci sono tutte le opzioni
<lorenzo-2357> esattamente dove, io ho 11.04 e il problema è che questo programma ha un volume bassissimo, e credo debba essere alzato da qualche parte...
<alnuvola> salveeeeee
<lorenzo-2357> ho l'esigenza di rimuovere tutti i programmi e le applicazioni superflue su ubuntu, in pratica gradirei fare formattazione generale, ad eccezione dei file tipo immagini musica ecc... è possibile?
<lorenzo-2357> ritornare ad ubuntu appena installato ma con le cartelle invariate...
<lorenzo-2357> è possibile?
<Ab3L> raga, su kubuntu si è installato firefox6. ma dove sono le scroll bar? sapete come si fa a riaverle? al limite, sapete se è possibile mantenere firefox5 ?
<jester-> scroll bar?
<Ab3L> jester-: sì. la barra che in genere si trova sulla destra e che si usa per salire e scendere lungo il documento.
<Ab3L> jester-: che sia stata tolta poiché lo si può fare con la rotellina del mouse?
<jester-> Ab3L,   io ce l'ho come sempre
<jester-> rinomina la carettella .mozilla nella home
<Ab3L> jester-: a me, su kubuntu, è sparita.
<jester-> Ab3L, usi un tema farlocco?
<Ab3L> jester-: uso un tema che ho scaricato da "impostazioni sistema". non ho aggiunto nessun repository speciale, per il momento.
<Ab3L> jester-: pensi sia un problema del tema?
<jester-> Ab3L, puo darsi
<jester-> Ab3L, prova a rimettere il tema di default
<Ab3L> jester-: no. è proprio il tema de default che da problema. ora ho messo il tema "thor" (o qualcosa del genere) e la barra è riapparsa.
<jester-> pensa te
<Ab3L> però ho immagini di Thor...
<Ab3L> bene. ora ho rimesso il tema normale e la barra è rimasta.
<Ab3L> doveva esserci qualcosa che non è passato correttamente col tema di default, ma va a capire che cosa. vabbeh, ora è a posto.
<bullet_in_head> a tutti! ragazzi avrei un problemino, vediamo se qui riesco a risolvere: ho una distro ubuntu based su 10.04...dopo un pezzo ho ripreso a smanettare con arduino, ho installato l'ide disponibile da repo e il tutto sembrava andare liscio, ma l'ide di arduino non sembrava trovarmi la scheda (attaccata tramite usb)...allora, pensando di aver sbagliado /dev nelle impostazioni dell'ide sono andato a fare un giretto
<bullet_in_head> nella cartella /dev e mi sono reso conto che mancano tutte le periferiche del tipo /dev/ttyUSB*  (dove *=numero sequenziale)...allora ho girato un pochino e da quello che ho capito ci sono problemi nei moduli per la gestione delle periferiche seriali a livello kernel...alla fine della fiera: ho cannato io tutto? avete info relative all'argomento? ogni più piccolo aiuto è gradito, magari semplicemente non ho
<bullet_in_head> caricato i moduli corretti del kernel....
<bullet_in_head> qualche idea?
<enzotib> bullet_in_head_: che significa ubuntu based?
<bullet_in_head_> che è basata su distro 10.04 di ubuntu...
<bullet_in_head_> e monta kernel 2.6.39.4
<bullet_in_head_> non credo sia una cosa di vostra pertinenza, quindi se non avete idee vi ringrazio lo stesso, solo pensavo che magari qualcosa riuscissimo a capire...
<enzotib> bullet_in_head_: le regole del canale prevedono che si dia supporto solo per le versioni ufficiali, quindi se vuoi chiedere per altre cose puoi farlo nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<bullet_in_head_> ops...ok...sorry...
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Salvatore> Hi all!
<Salvatore> i have a problem, because i've a virtual macchine with Ubuntu Studio 11.04 but the statx command doesn't work
<Salvatore> startx*
<Holden> !italiano | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Holden> oops
<Holden> !en| Salvatore
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<Holden> !inglese | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<enzotib> !english | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Holden> ecco :D
<Salvatore> ciao ragazzi, io ho una macchina virtuale con installato ubuntu Studio 11.04 ma non riesco a farlo partire in modalità grafica
<enzotib> Salvatore: errore?
<Salvatore> the program 'startx in currently not installed' ho già utilizzato il comando "sudo apt-get install xinit" ma niente
<Salvatore> l'installazione va a buon fine ma una volta riscritto il comando ho l'errore "command not found"
<enzotib> Salvatore: locate startx
<Salvatore> enzotib: non ho alcun riscontro con 'locate startx'
<enzotib> Salvatore: dpkg -l | grep xinit
<Salvatore> enzotib: nulla il comando non mi da nessun esito
<enzotib> Salvatore: allora xinit non è installato: sudo apt-get install xinit
<Salvatore> enzotib: ecco cosa ottendo dopo aver lanciato il comando dell'installazione: Readinf package lists.....Done
<Salvatore> E: Unable to locate package xinit
<enzotib> Salvatore: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Salvatore: e quando ha finito, se non dà errori, di nuovo: sudo apt-get install xinit
<Salvatore> enzotib:  questo sembra fare qualcosa anche se per adesso è allo 0%, ok e Grazie per il tuo aiuto
<assunta> salve non riesco a sentire i suoni
<assunta> ho un eeepc asus e volevo usare skype
<mAkkInEttA> ciao atutti
<assunta> qualcuno mi da una mano ?
<lorenzo-2357> sono in via di formattazione, mi servono dei consigli per guadagnare tempo, tipo che so copiare l'impostazione per la connessione e non dover utilizzare due pc, o altre cose simili...
<Salvatore> enzotib: dopo un pò a 0% mi da questo errore: 'Err http:us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates releases.gpg
<enzotib> Salvatore: ma sei connesso a internet?
<Salvatore> enzotib: ho fatto il NAT della connessione e se faccio un ping su google.com ad esempio mi risponde
<enzotib> Salvatore: env | grep -i proxy
<davide> salve a tutti
<Salvatore> enzotib: non mi da nessun esito, le può essere utile la mia connessione utilizza un proxy ma non mi ha dato mai problemi con l'update di altre versioni di ubuntu
<davide> oggi ho preso il cd minimale di ubuntu 11.04 e ho installato tutto un po alla volta ma utilizzando i ppa adatti del team ho installato gnome3
<davide> tutto funziona bene con le dovute accortezze solo un problema non riesco a capire ntwork manager per le wifi mi chiede sempre le pass anche se la rete è scoperta
<enzotib> Salvatore: allora prova lanciare gksu synaptics
<enzotib> Salvatore: e a installare il pacchetto da lì
<enzotib> Salvatore: ora devo andare, ciao
<Salvatore> enzotib: ok, ciao e grazie ancora, mi sta facendo impazzire questa versione XD
<lorenzo-2357> sono in via di formattazione, accetto consigli per guadagnare tempo ed energie, tipo che so copiare l'impostazione per la connessione e non dover utilizzare due pc, o altre cose simili...
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  posso consigliarti di fare la home separata:)
<lorenzo-2357> davide, cioè? in realtà ora mi sto solo muovendo per salvare tutti i miei dati, non so cosa sia più giusto fare né come farlo :)
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  ora come ora non sò ma per il futuro in fase di installazione scegliere il partizionamento manuale
<davide> e montare la home come partizione primaria quindi separata dal resto
<davide> così in caso di formattazione devi solo rienstallare il sistema e i vari programmi che ritroverai già configurato
<davide> configurati lorenzo-2357
<lorenzo-2357> davide, io adesso sto salvando i dati su un hard disk esterno, visto che è la prima volta che formatto o che comunque ho intenzione di ripristiunare il tutto mi servirebbe sapere come muovermi, cioè una volta finito di copiare i dati sull'hd che faccio?
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  rifai l'installazione di ubuntu come la prima volta
<davide> però qusta volta scegliendo partizionamento manuale
<davide> se mi dici quanta ram hai e quanto spazio ha il tuo Hd ti dico di quanto fare le partizioni
<lorenzo-2357> davide, quindi devo masterizzare un' immagine iso, oppure si può fare dopo il semplice riavvio del pc? la ram non saprei, l'hd è di 320 Gb...
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  la prima volta come hai installato ubuntu?
<lorenzo-2357> davide, con un cd di immagine, ma mi chiedevo se fosse possibile farlo senza, visto che già è installato sul pc...
<lorenzo-2357> l'immagine la sto di nuovo scaricando ma mi dice ancora che ci vogliono 4 ore, è possibile?
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  ma ce l'avevi già poi che immagine prendi se non sai quanta ram hai?
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  Sistema --> Amministrazione --> Monitor di sistema
<davide> controlla quanta ram hai?
<lorenzo-2357> davide, MiB 937,7 il cd che avevo masterizzato allora non lo trovo più... :(
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  la ram?
<lorenzo-2357> davide, ram è memoria giusto?
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  si dai è quella devi quindi prendere la iso a 32 bit
<lorenzo-2357> davide, allora sto scaricando quella giusta, quindi non è possibile formattare senza scaricare quel pappié de robba?
<davide> lorenzo-2357, da un cd minimale è estremamente + piccolo
<davide> poi ti installa solo il kernel dovrai procedere a mano
<davide> x il resto
<lorenzo-2357> ma è normale che ci metta così tanto, è dal pomeriggio che scarica, e mancano ancora 4 ore... :O
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  ma a quanto va?
<davide> lorenzo-2357, considera sono 700Mb non sò che tipo di connessione tu abbia
<lorenzo-2357> davide, io ho una buona connessione, i video di youtube me li carica mentre li guardo, comunque va a 23,3 kB al secondo...
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  non mi pare una buona
<davide> connessione 25kb
<davide> 23* davvero indecenti
<davide> lo stai prendendo dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu?
<lorenzo-2357> davide, mah non mi pare indecente, forse c'è qulacosa in conflitto, c'è un modo per sapere che connessione ho? sì ovvio dal sito ufficiale, ma non ricordavo comunque di averci messo così tanto...
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  con chi hai sottoscritto il contratto?
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  alice tele2 e via dicendo ma così finiamo fuori supporto ubuntu e
<davide> !chat | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo-2357> davide, alice
<davide> paghi 19.90 penso che tu debba andare in modo molto + decente
<davide> di quello;)
<lorenzo-2357> davide, per rientrare in argomento, dove posso vedere sul pc il tipo di connessione sempre che si possa fare?
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  ti ho mandato un link in privato perchè stiamo uscendo dal supporto ubuntu
<davide> lorenzo-2357,  devo andare buona serata ci sentiamo prossimamente
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-19
<umicheli> iao
<umicheli> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<talamona> ciao a tutti...
<talamona> Ho un problema: sto preparando un dimostrativo di Ubuntu, boot da USB... Ma non riesco a cambiare la lingua (da EN a IT)...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<rino_> salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'icona del volume  nel senso che come ci clicco sopra mi si riavvia il sistema. come posso risolverlo? un grazie a tutti
<SaaMmY> white_sheep
<SaaMmY> PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> SaaMmY, ciao :)
<SaaMmY> ciao
<SaaMmY> rino_ sta chiedendo una cosa strana
<SaaMmY> massimo18
<SaaMmY> d4vey
<rino_> infatti è stranissimo mai avuto problemi
<d4vey> SaaMmY, yes?! ;)
<d4vey> Ora chiedo io: come posso fare in modo che il sistema rilevi (e poi esegua uno script) l'inserimento di una precisa unità usb??
<d4vey> per quanto riguarda rino_ sto provando a capire il nome del processo che permette la modifica del volume...
<d4vey> quantomeno per provare a riavviarlo... o reinstallarlo...
<rino_> come dicevo non posso modificare il volume che il sistema si autosospende
<d4vey> rino_, prova a postare l'output del comando  pstree -p | grep audio
<d4vey> !pastebin | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rino_> fatto
<d4vey> eh, ma mi devi dare il link rino_
<valerio> buon giorno a tutti
<d4vey> 'giorno
<SaaMmY> buondì
<valerio> avrei bisogno di una mano
<rino_> scusa non sono molto pratico...spero di aver fatto bene
<valerio> ho create un "avviatore" per lanciare un'applicazione con mono
<d4vey> rino_, quando salvi qualche output su pastebin, poi devi incollare il link della pagina nel canale se no non so dove andare a prenderlo...
<valerio> spuntando l'opzione "esegui nel terminale" riesco a capire che ci sono degli errori all'avvio, però il terminale si chiude subito e non riesco a leggere qual'è il problema
<d4vey> valerio, hem... certamente c'è il modo per fare in modo che il terminale non si chiuda, ma lancia direttamente da terminale che vai via liscio :D
<d4vey> no?!
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669881/ forse è cosi'?
<SaaMmY> bravo
<SaaMmY> rino_ bravo
<rino_> grazie
<valerio> si d4vey infatti così cercherò di risolvere il problema il fatto è che la prima volta che ho creato l'avviatore non riuscivo a far partire il programma che regolarmente andava lanciandolo in un terminale quindi volevo capire come fare per non farlo chiudere immediatamente in caso di problemi
<d4vey> ah ok, passo la palla a qualcun altro allora :D
<d4vey> rino_, prova sempre da terminale a dare kill 2995 dovrebbe "azzerarsi" il volume e se poi ci riclicchi dovrebbe tornare normale... spero di non farti nuovamente riavviare il pc :P
<rino_> Nessun processo corrispondente...è quanto mi dice
<SaaMmY> d4vey ma come fai a dire che processo è
<SaaMmY> il PID di ogni processo cambia
<SaaMmY> ecco jester- ora ci salva lui
<jester-> urca
<d4vey> mmm... no non cambia
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<d4vey> a meno che non lo riavvii
<d4vey> 'giorno jester-
<SaaMmY> esatto d4vey
<SaaMmY> figurati se non cambia da utente a utente
<d4vey> SaaMmY, hai guardato l'output?!?!?!?!
<SaaMmY> è una variabile molto variabile il PID
<d4vey> SaaMmY....
<SaaMmY> si
<SaaMmY> guardato
<SaaMmY> non so che dire
<d4vey> e allora?! lì hai il pid
<d4vey> comunque... torniamo a rino_
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669881/  jester-
<valerio> d4vey, a chi posso chiedere?
<SaaMmY> jester- | rino_
<d4vey> rino_, la prima volta che l'hai dato ha dato quell'output?
<d4vey> valerio, tu chiedi ogni tanto, chi sa risponderà...
<jester-> SaaMmY, che è
<valerio> d4vey, (Y)
<rino_> si
<d4vey> rino_, riposta l'ouput del comando che ti ho dato prima su pastebin
<d4vey> rino_, ovviamente dopo aver ridato il comando eh
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, rino_ ha dei problemi con l'audio
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, dice che ogni volta che clicca sull'icona dell'audio nella barra gli si spegne il pc
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669902/ fatto
<d4vey> rino_, intendevo del comando pstree -p | grep audio
<jester-> !gnomereset | PaoloRotolo  rino_
<ubot-it> PaoloRotolo  rino_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669905/
<d4vey> jester-, PaoloRotolo ... Come posso fare in modo che il sistema rilevi (e poi esegua uno script) l'inserimento di una precisa unità usb??
<d4vey> ok rino_ , kill 3550
<d4vey> e posta il PRIMO output
<PaoloRotolo> d4vey, non ne capisco tanto di programmazione, comunque le unità usb vanno in /media
<jester-> d4vey, non saprei
<PaoloRotolo> non puoi ad esempio far controllare se nella cartella media c'è quella specifica unità?
<rino_> bash: kill: (3550) - Nessun processo corrispondente è la risposta del terminale
<d4vey> rino_, ma come?!
<PaoloRotolo> non so come tradurlo in codice però
<d4vey> PaoloRotolo,  si, ma dovrei farlo controllare da cron e ogni tot secondi... io dovrei "sollvare un evento" (che roba...) all'insetimento della chiave...
<SaaMmY> d4vey ancora non hai capito come funzionano i PID
<SaaMmY> non puoi dare il PID tuo
<d4vey> SaaMmY, ti prego
<d4vey> lascia stare
<d4vey> NON E' il mio!!!
<d4vey> è quello del SUO output
<SaaMmY> ah
<d4vey> sei tu che non sai di cosa parli
<PaoloRotolo> rino_, prova a cliccare con il tasto destro sull'applet del volume
<massimo18> lol
<SaaMmY> si infatti io ho un altro problema
<SaaMmY> non riesco ad aprire i link
<SaaMmY> con firefox
<SaaMmY> uso pidgin
<SaaMmY> XD
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> NON ho intasato
<massimo18> -.-
<d4vey> -.-'
<PaoloRotolo> rino_, ora non ho gnome, comunque ci dev'essere qualcosa tipo rimuovi Volume
<d4vey> rino_, sembra che il tuo processo continui a riavviarsi...
<massimo18> !enter ! SaaMmY
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'enter ! SaaMmY'
<massimo18> ops
<rino_> ok
<massimo18> !enter | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> lo so
<d4vey> prova a postare l'ouput del solito comando dato a qualche secondo di distanza...
<massimo18> allora fallo
<SaaMmY> ho letto tutto ubott
<rino_> ragazzi vi ringrazio molto...adesso provo a riavviare e vi faccio sapere :)
<d4vey> rino_, ??
<SaaMmY> io ho appena risolto il mio problema
<SaaMmY> cmq d4vey resta il fatto che quello nell'output di pastebin non corrisponde al PID da killare
<massimo18> -..-
<d4vey> bwahahah
<d4vey> O.o
<massimo18> io ci rinuncio
<d4vey> pure io
<rino_> rieccomi sempre con lo stesso problema. non posso riprodurre la musica o meglio se non tocco il volume ascolto bene ,ma non appena cerco di regolare il volume si autoriavvia
<d4vey> rino_, vedi tu... io prima ti ho scritto cosa mi serve vedere... se qualcuno ha la soluzione, ben venga.
<rino_> ti ringrazio, forse non ho capito bene...scusami
<d4vey> rino_, sembra che il tuo processo continui a riavviarsi...
<d4vey> prova a postare l'ouput del solito comando dato a qualche secondo di distanza...
<rino_> e cosa devo fare?
<d4vey> pstree -p | grep audio
<d4vey> tieni aperto un terminale
<d4vey> dai il comando
<d4vey> poi aspetti
<d4vey> poi lo ridai
<FloodBotIt1> d4vey: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> hiihihhihi
<d4vey> e metti tutto su pastebin... ok non intaso
<rino_> non mi ricordo il comando
<SaaMmY> pstree -p | grep audio
<d4vey> quello.
<rino_> ok, scusa ancora
<SaaMmY> fai freccia in su e poi invio
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669916/
<SaaMmY> rifai il comando
<SaaMmY> da solo
<SaaMmY> rifallo uno o tre volte
<SaaMmY> se cambiano i numeri diccelo
<SaaMmY> i numeri tra parentesi
<d4vey> scusa rino_ , non vorrei eh... ma è scritto credo in italiano... fallo piu' volte e posta TUTTO l'output...
<SaaMmY> per rifare senza copiare e incollare fai freccia in su e invio
<d4vey> io 10min e devo chiudere...
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669918/
<d4vey> niente non ce la facciamo... tieni aperto il terminale e dai i comandi che ti scrivo in sequenza e POI metti tutto su pastebin
<d4vey> pstree -p | grep audio
<d4vey> leggi il PRIMO numero fra le parentesi e poi dai i lcomando
<d4vey> kill 1234
<d4vey> (dove al posto di 1234 metti quel numero che hai letto)
<SaaMmY> aspetta rino_ guarda cosa vogliamo http://paste.ubuntu.com/669919/
<SaaMmY> che ripeti un po' di volte il comando
<SaaMmY> questo per verificare che i numeri tra parentesi si ripetano uguali
<SaaMmY> *ripetino
<SaaMmY> lol
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669921/ è tutto cio' che viene fuori
<SaaMmY> rino_ lo sappiamo che è tutto
<SaaMmY> ma devi tu ripeterlo
<SaaMmY> in terminale
<d4vey> rino_, prova questa cosa, veloce che devo andare
<d4vey> kill 1768
<rino_> scusa ok
<d4vey> se la prima volta che dai il comando non restituisce output è giusto eh...
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669926/
<d4vey> insomma, è matematicamente impossibile che l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/669918/ sia identico al http://paste.ubuntu.com/669916/ e sia identico al http://paste.ubuntu.com/669921/
<SaaMmY> rino_ ripeti più volte il comando dato in precedenza su terminale premendo freccia in su e poi premendo su invio
<d4vey> e poi quando ti faccio killare il processo sia improvvisamente cambiato
<d4vey> secondo me tu dai il comando kill una volta e poi l odai una seconda
<d4vey> soll che non vedi output e pensi che non dia il comando
<d4vey> *solo
<SaaMmY> ma boh
<SaaMmY> in questi casi è meglio assistenza remota
<SaaMmY> anche perchè non siamo riusciti a capire manco la minima parte del problema che potrebbe essere un problemone come un problemino
<d4vey> Mah... qui la gente scompare...
<d4vey> au revoire!
<SaaMmY> rino_ metti in terminale questo
<SaaMmY>  | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio
<SaaMmY> scusa
<SaaMmY> pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio && pstree -p | grep audio
<SaaMmY> metti questo rino_
<SaaMmY> e dacci l'output sempre per pastebin
<rino_> ok
<rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669941/fatto
<SaaMmY> certo ma è strano
<SaaMmY> prova a fare
<SaaMmY> kill 2369
<rino_> bash: kill: (2369) - Nessun processo corrispondente, questo è la risposta
<SaaMmY> che sistema linux usi?
<rino_> ubuntu 11.04
<SaaMmY> da quando l'hai installato?
<rino_> da 5 giorni
<SaaMmY> ma il problema rino_ c'è da quando l'hai installato?
<rino_> si
<frankrock> ciao a tutti
<frankrock> sono nuovo ad usare irc
<rino_> stamattina ho installato tutti gli aggiornamenti
<frankrock> funziona mi leggete?
<jester-> !ciao | frankrock
<ubot-it> frankrock: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<frankrock> ciao jester
<SaaMmY> rino_ io non so aiutarti potresti magari provare con ubuntu-tweak
<frankrock> ciao a tutti
<frankrock> che devi fare rino
<SaaMmY> jester- please pensaci tu con rino_
<jester-> non ho visto i l problema
<frankrock> che problema hai rino?
<SaaMmY> ha un problemone forse
<frankrock> ah ma tipo?
<SaaMmY> quando clicca sulla iconcina di audio
<SaaMmY> si spegne
<SaaMmY> il pc
<SaaMmY> cioè riavvia
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> gmome resettato?
<frankrock> ah
<SaaMmY> no
<SaaMmY> non l'ha fatto
<jester-> e che aspetta
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<SaaMmY> cmq jester- lui ha installato da 5giorni ubuntu
<SaaMmY> nn lo so ma forse è inutile
<frankrock> beh se lo ha installato solo da 5 gg gli conviene reinstallare
<frankrock> cosi ci prende la mano
<jester-> SaaMmY: non gliela chiedo perchè forse non me la da
<frankrock> ma rino dov e?
<jester-> e muori nuovo di fabbrica
<SaaMmY> !gnomereset | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<rino_>  sto leggendo i vostri commenti
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<frankrock> rino puoi fare anche un altra prova
<jester-> rino_: apri cartella home, pigia contro+h cche ti fa vedere i files nascosti e segui le indicazioni del bot
<frankrock> ciao trim
<Trim> frankrock, ciao
<frankrock> puoi creare un nuovo utente
<frankrock> e vedere se il problema ti sparisce
<frankrock> se funziona cancelli il vecchio utente
<rino_> ok
<frankrock> sai farlo?
<frankrock> adduser
<jester-> rino_: resetta gnome prima
<frankrock> da terminale
<frankrock> se no sistema amministrazione utenti e gruppi
<rino_> scusate ma non so come fare, ho paura che rovino qualcosa!!!
<frankrock> vai tranquillo
<frankrock> te l ho scritto
<jester-> madu
<SaaMmY> basta che non fai niente e ogni cosa che fai sei guidato bene
<frankrock> sbagliando si impara molto
<SaaMmY> non avere paura
<frankrock> al massimo devi reinstallare ma nn ti preoccupare
<jester-> frankrock: batti il forum?
<frankrock> apri il terminale e scrivi adduser
<frankrock> jaster che vuol dire?
<frankrock> scusa sono nuovo e nn capisco
<rino_> ok, vediamo un po' cosa succede...cmq grazie x la pasienza :)
<jester-> frankrock: che il metodo di assistenza è quello
<jester-> complicare  la vita al niubbo
<SaaMmY> jester- non riesco a messaggiarti in privato ma in effetti dai delle battute strane
<frankrock> io cerco di aiutare secondo le mie conoscenze
<jester-> frankrock: ed è giusto quello che suggerisci ma
<jester-> frankrock: solo che andare per gradi col niubbo è meglio
<frankrock> si ok sn d accordo ma fare un nuovo utente non mi sembra complicato e secondo me risolve ;)
<jester-> frankrock: resetta gnome e intanto impara a visualizzare i files nascosti
<SaaMmY> lol
<jester-> frankrock: no va?
<jester-> crea un user nuovo ricordandosi di suggerire che deve pure aggiungersi ai gruppi di default
<jester-> non va ancora? prova una live
<jester-> se la live va e il sistema no: reinstalla
<frankrock> senza presunzione io credo che risolva rifacendo semplicemente un user nuovo poi imparera
<SaaMmY> forse
<frankrock> è molto frequentata questa chat?
<SaaMmY> ma per come sono fatto io reinstallo tutto
<SaaMmY> se si riverifica vuol dire che sono i driver
<frankrock> beh alla fine è l unica cosa
<frankrock> bah
<frankrock> dal problema descritto non credo...
<frankrock> o forse ha smanettato male hahah
<frankrock> cmq è un bene che sempre piu gente capisca ed impari ad usare linux
<frankrock> io serco sempre di convertire tutti
<jester-> frankrock: o qualche ppa at minchiam
<lorenzo-2357> ho il volumw bassissimo su un programma col quale lavoro, non riesco a risolvere il dilemma...
<frankrock> jaster nn riesco a seguirti
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, ciao, prova a cliccare con il tasto destro sull'icona dell'audio
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, selezionare Preferenze dei Suoni e poi la scheda Applicazioni
<PaoloRotolo> vedi se c'è qualcosa li
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, non ce l'ho sul pannello l'icona dell'audio...
<frankrock> buon pranzo raga a tutti e buon ubguntu
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, cerca in Sistema - Amministrazione
<PaoloRotolo> Suoni, preferenze dell'audio o qualcosa del genere
<PaoloRotolo> non ho gnome ora quindi non so dirti precisamente
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, c'è la voce "audio" su prefernze, ma mi sembra tutto ok, in effetti l'audio si sente bene sia con i lettori del pc, sia per esempio da youtube, è questo programma che ce l'ha esrtemamente basso...
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, bene, vai alla scheda applicazione
<PaoloRotolo> e apri l'applicazione con il volume basso
<PaoloRotolo> applicazioni*
<rino_> eccomi qua , ho fatto quello che mi avete consigliato e adesso il volume lo posso gestire ma appena voglio spostare il riproduttore si autoriavvia...:(
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, fatto, ma il programma mi dice: set up an audio device or make sure the selected device is running properly in Renoise's audio preference please.
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, che programma è?
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, Renoise
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, non conosco il programma, non so, alle opzioni c'è qualcosa per configurare il dispositivo per l'audio?
<lorenzo-2357_> PaoloRotolo, il programma si chiama Renoise, c'è anche per linux...
<lorenzo-2357_> PaoloRotolo, ci sei ancora?
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, scusa, ma devo andare a pranzare ora
<PaoloRotolo> Buon Appetito!
<lorenzo-2357_> PaoloRotolo, anch'io... buon pranzo !
<andrea1> ciao a tutti, ho attivato gli effetti di compiz su unity ma ogni volta mi spariscono tutte le icone e le varie barre
<andrea1> eppure il pc e' configurato in modo tale da sostenere gli effetti 3d, come posso risolvere il problema?
<bobbybong> andrea1, gli effetti funzionano con ubuntu classic unity è un estensione di compiz
<bobbybong> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> andrea1: effetti siu unity?
<andrea1> lo so' che unity e' un estensione di compiz, ma per attivare ad esempio le finestre tremolanti, non riesco a farlo, oppure sbaglio procedura
<jester-> andrea1: unnity va minga tanto daccordo con gli altri effetti
<andrea1> che pirla che sono..............ho capito, grazie per la delucidazione
<werewolf_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> andrea1: se cerchi su gogol lo trovi il modo per abilitarli ma a tuo rischio
 * samba_ is away: I am too busy to read, then I am too busy.
<filo1234> !away | samba_
<ubot-it> samba_: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<nicotano> salve
<davide> raga, posso installare moiosms su ubuntu 11.04,come devo fare.............grazie
<massimo18> !info moiosms
<ubot-it> Package moiosms does not exist in natty
<massimo18> davide: qui diamo supporto solo per pacchetti ufficiali
<davide> allora non si può
<seccardo> jester-: ciao sono qui solo per un saluto e per far vedere ad una nuova utente Ubuntu come funziona il supporto chat
<jester-> ciao seccardo
<seccardo> vado... buona giornata a tutti.
<davide> vado
<davide> allora niente per moniosms devo lasciare con 8.10 funzionava benissimo
<bobbybong> moiosms c'è non è più non c'è nessuno lo sviluppa più
<Gauss89> ciao a tutti
<davide> mi indicate un programma gratuito per inviare sms con ubuntu 11.04
<Gauss89> mi servono dei consigli per quanto riguarda ubuntu server 11.04
<Gauss89> qualcuno che mi aiuta ?
<jester-> !qualcuno  | Gauss89
<ubot-it> Gauss89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gauss89> su ubuntu server 11.04 si può installare wine e usare winrar ??
<jester-> Guest30250: un server serio non ha x
<Gauss89> siccome ho noleggiato un server... avevo scelto windows server 2008 core web
<jester-> Guest30250: un server ha solo un kernel server e non ha la grafica
<jester-> il resto è uguale
<Gauss89> se voglio cambiare s.o. mi fanno scegliere tra le varie distribuzioni di linux
<Gauss89> io volevo provare ubuntu server...
<enzotib> Guest30250: puoi usare unrar da terminale
<Gauss89> ma siccome a me serve winrar chiedevo se lo posso installare insieme a wine
<Gauss89> si può fare su ubuntu server ?
<enzotib> Guest30250: unrar non va bene?
<jester-> Guest30250:  ma che winrar, come dice enzotib installi unrar o fai da terminale
<Gauss89> con questo "unrar" posso estrarre poi archivi di winrar (.rar) ?
<jester-> Guest30250: e cosa ti abbiamo appena detto?
<Gauss89> ok allora, è perchè devo essere sicuro al 1000%
<Gauss89> wine però si può installare si o no ?
<enzotib> Gauss89: puoi fare quello che vuoi, ubuntu server sempre ubuntu è
<Gauss89> ok, grazie... altra domandina
<jester-> Guest30250: per installare wine o latro che usa la grafica ti serve il serve x ma poi che macchina server sarebbe
<Gauss89> per quanto ho letto è possibile controllare ubuntu server da remoto con windows
<jester-> tutti i pc sono controllabili da remoto
<Gauss89> è un dedicato con installato windows server 2008 core web
<jester-> Guest30250: mai sentito parlare di ssh?
<Gauss89> perchè scusa ubuntu server non ha la grafica o_O ?
<Gauss89> si ma non voglio fare tutto a riga di comando
<jester-> Guest30250: e che server sarebbe con la grafica
<jester-> Guest30250: se ti serve la grafica o la installi, appesantendo, o metti la desktop
<Gauss89> uff XD a me serve un pc da controllare da remoto, non mi serve che faccia da server
<Gauss89> @jester purtroppo non mi fanno cambiare con la desktop(non è tra le scelte da selezionare), mi fanno scegliere tra gli ubuntu server
<Gauss89> parlo del sito da cui posso gestire il server...
<jester-> Guest30250: eh la desktop è controllabile da reomoto sia con vpn o ssh
<Gauss89> si ma con ssh è da controllare con riga di comando
<jester-> Guest30250: cosi come puoi gestire un server da un qualsiasi pc
<Gauss89> io voglio avere il desktop del pc remoto davanti ai miei occhi
<jester-> Guest30250: certo
<Gauss89> e avere l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu
<jester-> Guest30250: ma a cosa ti serve un server
<Gauss89> ecco qui mi spiego
<Gauss89> non mi serve per un sito o forum
<Gauss89> mi serve solo per uppare alcuni archivi con estensione rar
<jester-> Guest30250: e che problema c'è a usare ssh e terminale
<Gauss89> e così ho noleggiato un server solo per l'alta velocità di upload
<Gauss89> il problema è che penso sia molto più facile usare il pc con interfaccia grafica
<jester-> Guest30250: perchè non una desktop
<Gauss89> perchè non me la fanno scegliere ora
<jester-> Guest30250: ma il server che hai noleggiato che os ha
<Gauss89> devo cambiare s.o. e metterne un'altro
<Gauss89> ha windows server 2008 core web edition
<jester-> Guest30250: metti la server e poi installareai la grafica
<Gauss89> ma non lo so usare, non si può usare nemmeno internet explorer
<davide> chiedo scusa non sapete dirmi un programma gratuito per mandare sms con ubuntu 11.04
<Gauss89> a quanto ho capito
<jester-> Guest30250:  winzoz la grafgicva ce l'ha
<Gauss89> no non ce l'ha XD
<jester-> Gauss89: installi relavnc e sei aposto
<Gauss89> la versione core web ha solo il prompt
<jester-> Guest30250: che server serio è
<Gauss89> e quello stavo chiedend prima
<jester-> Guest30250: usare un server presuppone imparare il terminale
<Gauss89> ripeto non mi serve per un sito o forum
<jester-> ssh entri e uppi ei copi quello che ti pare
<Gauss89> comunque quindi lo potrei controllare attraverso windows usando ultravnc giusto ?
<jester-> Guest30250: penso che non ti permettano la grafica nemmeno su ubuntu server
<Gauss89> ma perchè devo usare ssh se posso avere il desktop del pc davanti a me XD
<Gauss89> cioè ubuntu server non ha interfaccia grafica ?
<jester-> Guest30250: vnc presuppone avere la grafica anche sul remoto
<Gauss89> guardando gli screenshots di ubuntu server, l'interfaccia ce l'ha
<jester-> Guest30250: e 4 tutti i server non hanno interfaccia grafica che tecnicamente sarebbe un cotrosenso
<Gauss89> si ma si può mettere giusto ?
<jester-> Gabi: si se te lo permettono
<Gauss89> cioè si può avviare gnome (o come si chiama)
<jester-> se ti passano un server senza poteri di installare non la metti
<Gauss89> e perchè non dovrebbero permetterlo, ho pagato per affittarlo
<jester-> Gauss89: prende spazio e rallenta
<jester-> e penso che ti facciano usare un sistema gia installato
<jester-> non nel tuo server ma sul server principale
<jester-> Gabi: ma bisogna provare
<davide> niente............grazie
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<fester-> come si fa a far comparire la applet network manager sulla tray?
<nicotano> fester-, clic destro aggiungi indicatore
<fester-> nicotano: non c'è sulla lista delle applet
<fester-> ho provato ad installarlo dal tar, ma mancano dei pacchetti
<fester-> dipendenti
<jester-> fester-: installare cosa
<fester-> jester-: network manager
<jester-> fester-: perchè installarlo sa software manager è troppo facile?
<fester-> in particolare, network-manager-gnome
<fester-> jester-: da Software manager l'ho installato, ma nella lista non compare
<jester-> fester-: lista di cosa
<fester-> jester-: delle applet di gnome
<werewolf_> ciao jester-
<nicotano> fester-, clic destro sul pannello aggiungi indicatore completo
<werewolf_> come stai?
<fester-> nicotano: col tasto destro mi compare "aggiungi al pannello"
<jester-> fester-: l'applet è network-manger-gnome
<nicotano> fester-,  poi clicchi e scegli
<fester-> nicotano: non e' presente in lista "aggiungi al pannello"
<jester-> fester-: se usi natty c'è
<fester-> natty cos'
<fester-> e'
<jester-> nicotano: capito l'antifona?
<nicotano> jester-,  dirotto su cuba :)
<fester-> jester-: Forse intendi l'ultima versione di Ubuntu. Non ce l' ho
<jester-> fester-:  e cosa hai
<nicotano> fester-,  digita nel terminale  lsb_release -a  e dici cosa leggi
<fester-> Maverick
<nicotano> fester-,  sempre click destro aggiungi poi area di notifica  e indicatore
<jester-> fester-: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome poi vai in amministrazione/ programmi avvi e mettici la spunta
<fester-> okay
<fester-> aspettate
<fester-> E' strano, e' come se l'applet ci fosse ma non avesse icona .. cioe' sembra invisibile
<nicotano> fester-, se hai installato come detto da jester- riavvia e aggiungi al pannello area notifica e indicatore controlla che in preferenze applicazioni avvio sia selezionato NM
<fester-> nicotano: in sistema preferenze applicazioni avvio, non e' presente NM. Lo posso aggiungere manualmente se sapessi il percordo
<nicotano> fester-, hai riavviato ?
<fester-> no, riavvio
<fester-> c'è qualcosa che non va sicuramente
<fester-> ** (nm-applet:1899): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<fester-> inoltre l'icona come dicevo prima e' invisibile
<nicotano> fester-, vedi se forse trovi  gestore rete in preferenze applicazioni avvio
<fester-> nicotano: si c'è
<nicotano> quello dovrebbe il demone di NM
<fester-> si me lo in running adesso, però mi da quel messaggio di warning
<nicotano> sul warning non so dirti, vedi se attivi area di notifca col clic destro pannello gnome aggiungi
<fester-> si riesco ad aggiungerla. Però e' vuota
<nicotano> la connessione funziona ?
<fester-> si ha sempre funzionato
<nicotano> adesso funziona?
<fester-> si ascolta però
<fester-> se clicco nel vuoto dell'area di notifica , mi compare il menu a tendina, dove c'è scritto Connessione via cavo sotto c'è scritto, "dispositivo non gestito"
<nicotano> fester-,  se aggiungi indicatore ?
<jester-> nicotano: fa prima a fare un bel gnomerest
<nicotano> fester-,  se hai installato wicd hai conflitto
<fester-> nicotano: se aggiungo indicatore mi compare l'icona dell audio e di una busta
<fester-> No wicd mai
<nicotano> fester-,  resetta gnome  per riportare gnome a default rinominare o eliminare nella home le dir nascoste   .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd
<nicotano> poi chiudi la sessione e rientra in gnome
<fester-> nicotano: ok le elimino tutte
<lucatortuga75> Quit: Ciao alla prox
<Hoder_san> buongiorno a tutti
<Hoder_san> avrei bisogno di una mano :)
<jester-> !chiedi | Hoder_san
<ubot-it> Hoder_san: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Hoder_san> ok.. oggi ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu dal sito e masterizzata su cd
<Hoder_san> ho settato da bios come primo device il lettore cd/dvd
<Hoder_san> inserisco il disco, ma non c'è segno di vita, come se il cd non fosse inserito
<Hoder_san> ho provato con un altro cd avviabile e funziona; masterizzato a 8x
<jester-> Hoder_san: hai scritto la iso e non copiata pari pari?
<Hoder_san> ho masterizzato il file da 680MB e rotti tramite nero
<Hoder_san> nel cd c'è solamente quello
<jester-> Hoder_san: da nero hai fatto scrivi immagine?
<Hoder_san> si
<jester-> Hoder_san: controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> Hoder_san: e non usare un riscrivibile
<Hoder_san> è un semplice cd; leggo il link che mi hai postato e controllo ( sono alle prime armi per ubunti, sarebbe la mia prima volta)
<Hoder_san> ubuntu*
<jester-> Hoder_san: scaricala da qui e controlla il sum http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Hoder_san> La pagina web all'indirizzo http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ ha causato troppi reindirizzamenti.... non mi fa andare. p.s. sto su win ora
<Hoder_san> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> Hoder_san: eh
<Arkyos> salve
<Hoder_san> sto sotto windows e non posso fare il md5sum
<Hoder_san> e l'indirizzo da te datomi non è disponibile
<jester-> Hoder_san: si apre al volo http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/  scorri la pagina
<Hoder_san> ma la versione che ho scaricato è ubuntu non kubuntu
<Arkyos> Volevo sapere se è possibile usare la presa vga del mio portatile per connetterlo a un piccolo monitor con la stessa entrata. Ho provato, ma funziona solo prima che appaia la schermata di acesso all'account
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/natty/
<Arkyos> *c
<jester-> Hoder_san: il server sembra giu
<linux> salve
<Hoder_san> posso parlarti in privato per vedere come posso risolvere? mi sarebbe più semplice senza tutti questi report di utenti che vanno e vengono
<jester-> Hoder_san: si fa in canale
<jester-> Hoder_san: dove hai scaricato la iso
<Hoder_san> un attimo e ti mando il link
<linux> che problemi hai
<Hoder_san> qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<jester-> il problema sarebbe che sarebbe meglio non sovrapporsi
<Hoder_san> ho scaricato la 11.04 32 per desktop
<jester-> Hoder_san: ok dal sito ubuntu?
<linux> se la scarichi non va
<Hoder_san> si dal sito ubuntu
<Hoder_san> scaricata, masterizzata, ma non mi legge il disco il pc
<Hoder_san> per boottarlo intendo
<jester-> Hoder_san: md5sum di cui ti parlavo prima serve per controllare se il downolad del file non è avvenuto con errori, perché se errori ci sono quello è il problema
<jester-> Hoder_san: prova a rimasterizzare piano e scrivendo l'immagine
<jester-> non copiarla
<Hoder_san> ma da quanto ho letto il md5sum si può usare solo in ambiante linex con il terminale.. io ora sto su windows
<jester-> balle
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Hoder_san> scusa, trovato ;) installo e verifico
<jester-> Hoder_san: ma non hai la stringa
<jester-> serve la stringa per verificare che sia uguale
<linux> non ha copiato qualcosa succedeva anche a me
<jester-> Hoder_san: adesso funzica http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<jester-> Hoder_san: scorri pa pagina e pari il link MD5SUM
<jester-> apri*
<Hoder_san> copiata la stringa della mia versione; ora come continuo?
<jester-> Hoder_san: leggi il wiki parte winzoz
<Arkyos> ah, ciao jester-... sono parecchie volte che parlo su questo canale, ho sempre problemi :D
<jester-> ma va?
<Arkyos> ahah... no, stavolta si tratta di uno schermo esterno collegato con la presa vga... all'avvio funziona, ma loggandosi non funziona più
<jester-> Arkyos: scheda grafica?
<Arkyos> che modello?
<jester-> eh marca madello
<Hoder_san> sta facendo il check: ora aspetto che finisca e contronto i codici, giosto?
<Hoder_san> confronto*
<Arkyos> uhm... è un pb easynote r1902
<Hoder_san> ok, il codice è giusto
<jester-> Hoder_san: dovrebbe essere quasi immediato
<jester-> Hoder_san: ok allora clicca la iso che ti si apre nero nel modo giusto e masterizza
<Hoder_san> vi farò sapere se tutto è andato a buon fine dopo la masterizzazione
<Hoder_san> grazie del supporto, per ora :D
<SaaMmY> !grazie | Hoder_san
<ubot-it> Hoder_san: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Hoder_san> :)
<Arkyos> jester-: ehm, non sono stato in grado di vedere quale fosse la scheda video
<Arkyos> *sia
<jester-> Arkyos: lspci | grep -i vga
<Arkyos> (con lo spinotto attaccato): 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<jester-> Arkyos: se3 non ha un driver buono per linux- come lo configuri il dual
<Arkyos> quindi non si può fare nulla?
<jester-> Arkyos: come lo hai configurato l'esterno
<jester-> Arkyos: accendendo il portatile col pc attaccato lo vede?
<Arkyos> be', io ho solo collegato la presa dal computer allo schermo esterno... tutto qu
<Arkyos> *i
<jester-> Arkyos: hai dato un'occhiata in preferenze momitor e unity non va daccordo col dual
<Arkyos> mmm no
<Arkyos> cosa devo vedere?
<jester-> Arkyos: se lo rileva è poi li che devi configurare e non come twin
<jester-> ma come secondo monitor
<jester-> twein = clone
<Arkyos> mi dice: monitor unknown
<Arkyos> anche se l'ho spento, il monitor, dopo essermi loggato
<jester-> che ti frega del nome l'imprtante è che lo veda
<Arkyos> e no, non lo vede... se è sconosciuto..
<jester-> Arkyos: sagoma, rivvia col monitor acceso e attaccato
<Arkyos> ok
<Arkyos> jester-: ho riavviato, ma non lo riconosce comunque
<Arkyos> ah, comunque fa la stessa cosa anche su windows
<jester-> Arkyos: cioè?
<Arkyos> all'avvio si vede, ma mentre carica la schermata di accesso si interrompe
<jester-> Arkyos: se non va anche in winzoz è il driver video che non supporta il dual screen
<Arkyos> :(
<Arkyos> hai annientato le mie speranze, sigh
<Arkyos> e non si può passare a un solo schermo, quello esterno?
<jester-> Arkyos: servirebbe un hardware un po piu sulla norma
<Arkyos> in che senso?
<jester-> Arkyos: secondo me se su winzoz installi i driver della scheda forse funza
<Arkyos> uhmm
<jester-> Arkyos: s3 è roba scarsotta
<Arkyos> capisco
<jester-> la custa poc ma vale anche poco
<Arkyos> be', però il computer al tempo non era proprio basso di prezzo :D
<Arkyos> poi non so come sono gli altri componenti
<jester-> Arkyos: tieni presente che i pc ogno 18 mesi raddoppiano la potenza
<jester-> ogni*
<Arkyos> in termini di consumo o di nuovi modelli?
<jester-> Arkyos: in termini di cavalli vapore
<Arkyos> ah, ok.
<Arkyos> no, vabbè, scherzavo un po'
<Arkyos> pensavo si potesse fare su ubuntu, mannaggia
<jester-> Arkyos: dato dall'hw e relativo software che si evolve
<Arkyos> vabbè... provo sull'altro portatile
<Arkyos> grazie comunque
<d4vey> SaaMmY, ci sei?
<SaaMmY> quasi
<SaaMmY> dimmi
<d4vey> il problema con l'audio è stato poi risolto?
<SaaMmY> non lo so d4vey
<d4vey> ok, nulla ;)
<SaaMmY> problemino problemuccio ho
<SaaMmY> stavo cercando di installare l'ultima versione di gtk+- ed ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/670232/
<SaaMmY> ragazzi sto nei cazini
<SaaMmY> devo settare queste cose Setting PCRE_CFLAGS and LIBS variables
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670241/
<SaaMmY> forse già aggiustato
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei risolvere una questione
<cristian_c> vorrei far funzionare i tasti con la tastiera media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> ho collegato il tutto e utilizzato il programma KeyTouch per configurare i tasti
<cristian_c> ho trovato la pagina wiki presente a questo ndirizzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> *indirizzo
<cristian_c> dal retro della tastiera si può notare che si tratta del modello Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) mentre sul wiki, tra le tastiere supportate si trova Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<cristian_c> ho selezionato quest'ultima da keytouch, e non tutti i tasti funzionavano
<cristian_c> ma seguendo il manuale di keytouch editor, ho aperto Keytouch Editor per rendere la tastiera supportata
<cristian_c> il bello è che keytouch editor mi riconosce perfettamente tutti i tasti della tastiera e suggerisce le azioni giuste e predefinite per ogni tasto
<cristian_c> aggiunti tutti i tasti all'elenco, salvo il file di tastiera chiamandolo labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. A questo punto riapro keytouch per selezionare la nuova tastiera introdotta nel database. La scelgo e provo a impostare i tasti
<cristian_c> come prima prova ho impostato il tasto per le mail (ma ricordo di aver provato anche altri tasti), scegliendo il programma da utilizzare e il campo viene riempito con
<cristian_c> evolution --component=mail
<cristian_c> e poi do Ok o Applica, ma in entrambi i casi se premo il tasto il pc entra in standby (e ovviamente mi chiede poi la password per sbloccarlo), invece di aprire evolution. Anche se compilo il campo soltanto con la stringa 'evolution' succede la stessa cosa
<Aizram> ma che monologo
<cristian_c> Aizram, devo spiegare il problema, no?
<cristian_c> perché su keytouch editor la tastiera viene riconosciuta e attraverso keytouch invece no? Come posso risolvere il problema?
<ugone> cristian_c, una curiosità ma se lanci quel comendo da terminale funziona?
<cristian_c> ugone, sì, funziona
<marcuy> non ho audio, lswh mostra questo: http://codepad.org/bnYkPpJO qualche idea?
<marcuy> ho ubuntu 11.04..
<bobbybong> lspci | grep -i audio marcuy
<marcuy> bobbybong, http://codepad.org/Dbkrkzvd
<bobbybong> marcuy, hai lo stesso mio chip audio a me funziona tuut
<bobbybong> tutto bene
<bobbybong> che problemi hai?
<bobbybong> zero audio
<bobbybong> ?
<marcuy> bobbybong, hai qualcosa nel /dev/mixer ?
<marcuy> zero audio
<marcuy> e tutte programmi dicono che non possono aprire /dev/mixer
<bobbybong> io non ho nessun dev mixxer
<bobbybong> mapper/    mcelog     mem        mmcblk0    mmcblk0p1 nei /dev
<bobbybong> solo questi
<bobbybong> marcuy, sicuramente hai gia provato ad alzare i volumi con alsamixer
<marcuy> bobbybong, hehe sicuro
<bobbybong> :)
<marcuy> ma non ho niente..
<marcuy> :(
<bobbybong> che ubuntu gira sul tuo pc?
<bobbybong> io ho kubuntu 11.04
<marcuy> ubuntu 11.04
<marcuy> x86_64
<bobbybong> cat /proc/asound/cards
<bobbybong> io ho un 32bit
<marcuy> bobbybong, http://codepad.org/YdwEq0Pn
<marcuy> non so che altra cosa posso fare
<bobbybong> marcuy, hai il chip della Conexant che vanno in conflitto con i chip dell'intel della scheda audio
<bobbybong> cos'è il modem a 56k?
<marcuy> mmm
<marcuy> quale chip deve stare?
<bobbybong> e magari hai dei tasti in più per il multimedia
<bobbybong> il chip audio è quello dell'intel
<marcuy> ho una tv card anche
<marcuy> credo che quella è la Conexant
<bobbybong> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bobbybong> sarà quella
<marcuy> ma dove devo scegliere fra le due per avere audio?
<bobbybong> che chip ti riconosce alsamixe
<bobbybong> r
<bobbybong> ?
<marcuy> posso scegliere fra le due HDA Intel e Conexant CX8801
<marcuy> ma per default e Realtek ALC888
<marcuy> Realtek ALC888 e dal Intel
<bobbybong> è quella  anche se sul mio pc la riconosce come  Realtek ALC861-VD
<marcuy> strano..
<bobbybong> cat /proc/asound/pcm
<bobbybong> 00-00: ALC861-VD Analog : ALC861-VD Analog : playback 1 : capture 1 la mia
<marcuy> http://codepad.org/UTxzcOSS
<bobbybong> marcuy, quando lo hai provato con la live funzionava?
<marcuy> bobbybong, si
<marcuy> ma forse e qualcosa con il pulseaudio?
<marcuy> :(
<bobbybong> marcuy, hai appena installato?
<marcuy> fa tempo
<marcuy> gia
<bobbybong> e non ha mai funzionato?
<marcuy> fa un tempo che non funziona
<marcuy> non so che altra cosa posso farse
<marcuy> fare
<bobbybong> io adesso uso kubuntu da un paio di anni e non ricordo più bene il comando mi dsembra gstreamer-propriety o qualcosa del genere aiutati con il tab dovrebbe uscirti una finestra che ti fa scegliere il server audio scegli alsa
<marcuy> sto cercandolo
<marcuy> niente
<bobbybong> marcuy, l'unica idea mi viene in mente è questa ti pasto il mio /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e lo sostituisci al tuo visto che lspci ci da lo stesso chip
<OzLoT> hey gente
<OzLoT> scoltate
<bobbybong> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcuy> grazie bobbybong  vado a provare quello
<OzLoT> qual'è la versione di firefox piu aggiornata per ubuntu 10.04 LTS? come faccio ad installarla..?
<bobbybong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670385/
<marcuy> bobbybong, hai una mother intel anche?
<OzLoT> provato a scaricare la 6.0 (versione linux) ma non  sò poi come installarla..non sò nemmeno se è compatibile.
<bobbybong> marcuy, speriamo che vada bene :)
<attempt> OzLoT ti basta aggiornare il sistema ed hai la piu' aggiornata per i repo della tua versione
<OzLoT> mi spieghi come si fà? O.o
<attempt> apri un terminale
<marcuy> bobbybong, ricordi come posso caricare questo modulo senza riavviare?
<attempt> OzLoT sai aprire il terminale?
<OzLoT> si
<OzLoT> gia fatto sudo apt-get upgrade e sudo apt-get update
<attempt> dai i comandi :  sudo apt-get update    e poi   sudo apt-get upgrade
<attempt> ok la versione che hai e' anche la piu' recente per il tuo sistema.
<OzLoT> ma posso installare la 6.0?
<OzLoT> m'ha scaricato u tar.biz
<attempt> e' possibile che ti cambi delle dipendenze, il che potrebbe causare problemi ad altri programmi.
<OzLoT> tar.bz2 pardon
<OzLoT> che vado di fretta
<OzLoT> mi spieghi questo fatto delle dipendenze?
<marcuy> bobbybong, non ha funzionato
<bobbybong> marcuy, hai riavviato?
<marcuy> ma ho trovato un howto pero gli hda intel
<attempt> per provarlo senza installarlo potresti provare a scompattare l'archivio in una cartella e poi avviare il programma da li..
<marcuy> bobbybong, caricandolo con: sudo alsa force-reload
<OzLoT> e come si fà? sono impedito con ubuntu
<OzLoT> :D
<marcuy> quando cercava quel comando ho trovato il tutorial..
<marcuy> vado a seguirlo e provare :)
<bobbybong> marcuy, in bocca al lupo
<marcuy> grazie per il tuo tempo
<attempt> OzLoT alcuni programmi dipendono da altri pacchetti e librerie installati. versioni diverse del so ne hanno versioni diverse dei pacchetti. alcuni programmi non funzionano con pacchetti-dipendenze di versione diversa da quella richiesta da loro.
<marcuy> bobbybong,
<marcuy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bobbybong> di niente marcuy speriamo che tu riesca a farla funzionare questa scheda audio
<attempt> OzLoT fai destro sull'archivio e scegli di scompattarlo
<OzLoT> scompattata
<OzLoT> ora?
<attempt> ora non mi ricordo quele e' l'eseguibile in pratica. se lo vedessi mi ricorderei..
<OzLoT> sei su ubuntu ora?
<OzLoT> http://www.mozilla.com/it/firefox/
<OzLoT> ti dovrebbe dare il download 6.0 per linux automatico
<attempt> vedi se c'e' un firefox.bin
<OzLoT> firefox-bin
<OzLoT> si
<OzLoT> devo aprirlo?
<OzLoT> libnspr4.so libplc4.so libplds4.so libmozalloc.so libmozsqlite3.so libnssutil3.so libsoftokn3.so libnss3.so libssl3.so libsmime3.so libxul.so
<OzLoT> queste sono le dipendenze
<attempt> OzLoT devi cliccare sul file che si chiama semplicemente firefox.
<attempt> quando il programma si sara' aperto controlla su aiuto- informazioni su firefox e controlla che la versione sia la 6.0
<OzLoT> tu che versione usi?
<attempt> e provalo per un po'.
<attempt> eventualmente ti fai un lanciatore (collegamento sul desktop o sulla barra) per lanciare il ff 6.0 quando ti pare.
<OzLoT> se lo apre mi apre semplicemente firefox
<OzLoT> con la versione che ho
<attempt> se funziona bene significa che le dipendenze sono ok.
<OzLoT> 3.6.20
<OzLoT> tel'ho detto se apre firefox mi apre semplicemente il browser
<filo1234> certo hai anche l'altro aperto
<OzLoT> quindi filo1234 devo chiudere il browser prima
<OzLoT> ora vedo
<OzLoT> filo è questo quello che volevi dire?
<filo1234> si
<OzLoT> ok torno quanto prima
<attempt> che esce a fare?
<filo1234> ha la webchat
<attempt> :)
<attempt> comunque a me apre le istanze con le versioni diverse indipendentemente.
<filo1234> boh allora starà lanciando roba a caso
<OzLoT> i'm in
<OzLoT> sentite cari coinquilini
<OzLoT> qua successa una cosa degna di nota
<attempt> OzLoT vai nella cartella che hai scompattato dal tar.bz
<OzLoT> ha detto che non è compatibile con ubuntu
<OzLoT> ha cercato aggiornamenti compatibili
<OzLoT> e non li ha trovato
<attempt> hai un file che si chiama firefox. ci clicchi e ti deve aprire la 6.0. ah ecco. la 6 non ti va' bene su lucid.
<OzLoT> ma stò usando la 6.0,ora.
<OzLoT> O.o
<OzLoT> l'ha installato e tutto quanto
<OzLoT> e non sembra darmi problemi
<attempt> ok ma non e' detto che funzioni regolare. non lo ha installato.
<attempt> se avvii firefox dal menu regolare come sempre non ti apre la 6.
<attempt> almeno non dovrebbe..
<attempt> in definitiva ff diventa sempre piu' pesante. dal punto di vista pratico usare una versione piuttosto che un'altra non cambia quasi niente. ergo, tieni quello che hai.
<Nazza> ciao a tutti
<OzLoT> aspetta che controllo,attempt
<Nazza> avrei un problema con l'istallazione dell'ultimo Ubuntu 11.04
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nazza> provo ad installare Ubuntu 11.04 sul mio compaq con scheda grafica ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 ma dopo il boot non vedo più niente
<Nazza> penso sia problema di driver, come posso risolvere?
<Pupuser> come posso rimuovere grub dal MBR dei dischi windows
<bobbybong> Nazza, prima di fare il boot dal cd premi F6 e scegli nomodeset
<filo1234> !mbr | Pupuser
<ubot-it> Pupuser: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<OzLoT> ok ok ok
<OzLoT> avevi ragione tu
<Nazza> bobbybong, dopo aver scelto il cd come sorgente di installazione e prima dell boot del SO? Cosa fa?
<OzLoT> 3.6.20
<attempt> quando avvii pigia shift. poi scegli la modalita' recovery del kernel, il secondo della fila. dovrebbe usare i driver video vesa che vanno su tutte le vga. ma vedrai male. comunque una volta avviato che vedi il desktop apri nel menu driver hardware e da li installi il driver video consigliato per la tua ati, poi riavvii normale. (ati hd tsk tsk...). dai anche un'occhiata al wiki per le schede ati.
<OzLoT> non è cambiato niente
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<OzLoT> e nn lo ha installato
<OzLoT> ma provato che funziona
<OzLoT> non potrei installarlo?
<OzLoT> rischierei qualcosa,scusa..?
<bobbybong> Nazza, io capito che non ti partiva già la live
<Nazza> infatti non parte neanche la live
<OzLoT> è comunque una versione per linux
<attempt> Nazza quello che ho esposto sopra vale se il so e' gia' installato sul pc. se e' ancora sul cd fai come detto da  bobbybong.
<OzLoT> piu che funzionante
<x-22> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> OzLoT: stai andando OT
<Nazza> cosa fa nomodeset?
<filo1234> OzLoT: non diamo supporto a programmi non inseriti nei repo
<filo1234> quindi se vuoi rischiare fai tu
<OzLoT> ma il supporto in che consiste..?
<attempt> OzLoT si sconsiglia di installare un programma da sorgente. in tutti i casi. eventualmente ti procuri la versione in pacchetto .deb e lo installi tramite gdebi se proprio devi.
<OzLoT> ????????????????
<x-22> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OzLoT> mi spiegate però meglio come funziona questa cosa?
<attempt> il supporto riguarda ubuntu. firefox anche se e' il browser integrato non e' ubuntu.
<OzLoT> davvero non capisco.
<OzLoT> vogliamo andare in chat? senza che rompo qui
<filo1234> OzLoT: il supporto consiste nel "supportare" versioni ufficiali
<bobbybong> Nazza, disabilita un opzione de lkernel che agisce sulle scheda video
<attempt> OzLoT noi ci siamo gia' in chat..
<Nazza> ok grazie a tutti ci provo... spero di rivederci da Linux :D
<Pupuser> esiste un comando per cacellare il MBR senza danneggiare la tabella delle partizioni
<filo1234> !mbr | Pupuser
<ubot-it> Pupuser: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Pupuser> non devo ripristinare il MBR di windows devo solo cancellare grub dai dischi con i dati
<Pupuser> so che esiste un comando specifico
<filo1234> il grub è una cosa l'mbr è un'altra
<Pupuser> si lo so
<filo1234> si allora spiega cosa vuoi fare
<filo1234> se togli il grub poi come avvii?
<Pupuser> ho installato Ubuntu su un disco nuovo
<Pupuser> sostituendo quello con windows
<Pupuser> con l'intezione di usarli entrambi
<Pupuser> a piacimento
<filo1234> scegliendo dal bios?
<Pupuser> no manualmente con un cassetto removibile
<Pupuser> pultroppo ubuntu mi ha insatallato Grub
<OzLoT> attempt però di là non ci sei O.o
<Pupuser> anche su gli altri 3 HD con i dati
<Pupuser> formattati in NFTS
<filo1234> Pupuser: si quindi vuoi che windows usi il suo bootloader e ubuntu lo stesso no?
<Pupuser> quando tolgo il disco con ubuntu e rimetto quello con windows
<Pupuser> non si avvia più
<Pupuser> no
<filo1234> quindi? devi ripristinare l'mbr su windows...
<filo1234> e reinstallare il grub sul disco con ubuntu
<Pupuser> devo togliere grub dai dischi con i dati
<Pupuser> altrimenti windows non si avvia
<Pupuser> so che esiste un comando per cancellare il MBR
<filo1234> Pupuser: te l'ho gia detto 3 volte
<filo1234> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<filo1234> se leggessi
<Pupuser> senza rovinare la tabelle delle partizioni
<Pupuser> l'ho letto ma non fa al caso mio
<filo1234> vabè
<Pupuser> non devo ripristinare il MBR di windows
<filo1234> mi spieghi come vuoi che si avvii windows?
<filo1234> no e come vuoi che si avvii se hai detto che vuoi usarli singolarmente
<Pupuser> windows si deve avviare quando sostituisco il disco con ubuntu
<filo1234> si e come?
<filo1234> con grub?
<Pupuser> no con grub
<filo1234> e allora come?
<Pupuser> il disco con installato windows non ha subito modifiche
<filo1234> quindi si avvia se lo colleghi da solo?
<Pupuser> no perche mi parte grub e mi dice che non trova ilo sistema
<filo1234> ecco
<Pupuser> come ti dicevo si è installato anche nei 3 dischi con i dati
<Pupuser> che pultroppo non ho scollegato al momento dell'installazione di Ubuntu
<Pupuser> come ho fatto invece per il disco con windows
<filo1234> si am io ti ho chiesto se colleghi SOLAMENTE il disco con wondows si avvia?
<filo1234> windows
<Pupuser> no
<Pupuser> si scusa
<filo1234> e allora vuol dire che non ha mbr
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> si o no
<Pupuser> si se scollego gli altri dischi parte
<filo1234> ok
<Pupuser> scusa
<Pupuser> come ti dicevo il disco con windows non ha subito modifiche
<Pupuser> da solo va
<Pupuser> ma se ricollego gli altri dischi non va più
<Pupuser> invece se rimetto quello con ubuntu tutto funziona regolarmente
<Pupuser> il mio intento era poter utilizzare all'occorrenza alcuni programmi per windows
<Pupuser> sostituendo il disco principale
<Pupuser> filo1234 puoi aiutarmi ?
<frankrock> buona sera
<frankrock> sera a tutti
<felipe__> ciao
<felipe__> ciao ale
<ale> ciao
<felipe__> tutto bene
<ale> più o meno
<felipe__> non capisco come funciona
<felipe__> questo
<felipe__> tu
<ale> no.. neppure io
<felipe__> jji
<felipe__> e vero
<felipe__> di dove sei
<ale> padova
<ale> tu
<felipe__> io di como
<filo1234> !chat | felipe__ ale
<ubot-it> felipe__ ale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<felipe__> stai probando ubuntu
<ale> si
<felipe__> perque cosa serve questo chat
<SaaMmY> felipe__ hola yo me llamo sammy
<SaaMmY> esplicame todo
<SaaMmY> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<filo1234> SaaMmY: a parte che è andato via, qui si parl asolo italiano dovresti saperlo
<SaaMmY> !spanish | felipe__
<ubot-it> felipe__: Aquí se habla sólo en italiano. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<filo1234> SaaMmY: l'hai capito che è uscito o no?
<SaaMmY> allora notte già che ho soono
<SaaMmY> ciao
<SaaMmY> meno male se ne è andato
<SaaMmY> avevo sonno
<filo1234> si ma mica ti obbliga qualcuno a scrivere per forza
<filo1234> non capisco
<SaaMmY> io sono per il karma
<SaaMmY> do ut des
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-20
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> vorrei far funzionare i tasti con la tastiera media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> ho collegato il tutto e utilizzato il programma KeyTouch per configurare i tasti
<cristian_c> ho trovato la pagina wiki presente a questo ndirizzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> *indirizzo
<cristian_c> sbaglio sempre XD
<cristian_c> dal retro della tastiera si può notare che si tratta del modello Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) mentre sul wiki, tra le tastiere supportate si trova Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<cristian_c> ho selezionato quest'ultima da keytouch, e non tutti i tasti funzionavano
<cristian_c> ma seguendo il manuale di keytouch editor, ho aperto Keytouch Editor per rendere la tastiera supportata
<cristian_c> il bello è che keytouch editor mi riconosce perfettamente tutti i tasti della tastiera e suggerisce le azioni giuste e predefinite per ogni tasto
<cristian_c> aggiunti tutti i tasti all'elenco, salvo il file di tastiera chiamandolo labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. A questo punto riapro keytouch per selezionare la nuova tastiera introdotta nel database. La scelgo e provo a impostare i tasti
<cristian_c> come prima prova ho impostato il tasto per le mail (ma ricordo di aver provato anche altri tasti), scegliendo il programma da utilizzare e il campo viene riempito con
<cristian_c> evolution --component=mail
<cristian_c> e poi do Ok o Applica, ma in entrambi i casi se premo il tasto il pc entra in standby (e ovviamente mi chiede poi la password per sbloccarlo), invece di aprire evolution. Anche se compilo il campo soltanto con la stringa 'evolution' succede la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> perché su keytouch editor la tastiera viene riconosciuta e attraverso keytouch invece no? Come posso risolvere il problema?
<valeriana> uso unit e vorrei sapere se con banshee è possibile avere un "riquadro" magari nell'area di notifica dove posso vedere il brano che sto ascoltando, si può?
<valeriana> nesseno?
<ddp`> giorno a tutti
<troffmo5> join #ludumdare
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<valeriana> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<ddp`> valeriana, ??
<valeriana> dimmi
<ddp`> <valeriana> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<valeriana> ddp, tu sai aiutarmi?
<Trim> !qualcuno | valeriana
<ubot-it> valeriana: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<valeriana> ciao Trim
<valeriana> usi banshee?
<seawolf> valeriana con conky sicuramente riesci a farlo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448514
<valeriana> grazie seawolf, sarebbe bello funzionasse anche con unit!
<leoncina> non ho capito come fare per aggiornare programmi che ho sul pc in modo automatico
<davide> leoncina,  i programmi che installi mediante il software center si aggiornano automaticamente
<davide> leoncina,  ubuntu dovrebbe segnalarti qualsiasi aggiornamento ma per controllare puoi aprire un terminale e dare
<leoncina> e banshee come faccio a far si che si aggiorni in automatico, davide?
<davide> leoncina,  dovrebbe già essere aggiornato banshee è il lettore musicale che è implementato  no?
<leoncina> davide, già ma io ho la versione 2.0 mentre so che è uscita la 2.1
<leoncina> come facio per aggiornare?
<leoncina> come faccio per aggiornare?
<davide> leoncina,  si vede che ancora non  è presente nei reposity di ubuntu attendi, per la community di ubuntu non è definita ancora stabile si vede appena lo sarà verrà aggiornato
<davide> leoncina,  per controllare comunque puoi aprire un terminale e dare
<davide> sudo apt-get update
<davide> aspetti che scorre la lista e puoi dai un sudo apt-get update
<davide> e ti dirà tutti pacchetti che devono essere aggiornati e se procedere con aggiornamento
<leoncina> davide, sto provando, grazie
<leoncina> certo che è proprio ostico unit
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<davide> leoncina,  in alternativa se vuoi proprio tenerti al passo con il software è possibile aggiungere un ppa esterno direttamente del proggetto di sviluppo del software di cui ti interessa ricevere aggiornamenti fino all'ultima versione ma in questo caso un avanzamento da 2.0 a 2.1 non è nulla di "grande" avranno corretto qualce bug
<davide> jester-, giorno se sei disponibile vorrei esporti una cosa
<davide> leoncina,  unit?
<jester-> davide: aiò non consigliare repo non ufficiali in questo canale, fallo in cht o in pvt
<davide> jester-,  non ho consigliato repo chiedeva come mai il lettore musicale sia presente alla 2.1 mentre lei ha la 2.0
<leoncina> davide, unity ;)
<davide> come poterlo aggiornare
<jester-> leoncina: puoi sempre usare gnome clkassico
<jester-> classico*
<leoncina> si, l'avevo settato come predefinito al mio accesso fino a questa mattina, poi sarà il caldo.....ho voluto provare unity :-(
<leoncina> ma non mi ci trovo
<davide> jester-,  l'altro giorno ho preso un cd minimale e mi sono installato il sistema ubuntu 11.04 successivamente ho aggiunto i repo ppa di gnome3 e ho installato il sudetto pacchetto ho provveduto alla configurazione di xorg e i vari driver tutto ok tranne per la wifi- viene rivelata ma all'accesso non mi associa
<davide> leoncina,  molti non ci si trovano!:=) me compreso
<jester-> davide: broadcom?
<davide> jester-,  no
<davide> l'altra Altheso
<jester-> che wifi è
<davide> aspetta che dò un lspci
<davide> jester-,  : Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<jester-> athero s va di serie ma devi installare linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<davide> jester-,  ma trova le reti wifi
<davide> ma non mi associa
<davide> se uso l'interfaccia grafica mi dice sempre che la password è errata e in caso di rete scoperta mi richiede comunque la password
<jester-> davide: installa quel pacchetto
<jester-> se ancora non va togli nm e nm-gnome e installi wicd
<davide> jester-,  stò installando
<davide> jester-,  Ok grazie provo , forse era un pò presto per provare un installazione minimale
<jester-> davide: cnetra nulla la minimale
<davide> jester-,  ad esempio questo pacchetto l'ho lasciato :)
<jester-> davide: non c'è di default comunque
<davide> jester-,  va bene mi rincuora comunque ma è un kernel?
<jester-> sono driver compilati non nel kernel
<davide> jester-,  ok necessitano di riavvio?
<jester-> davide: male non fa
<davide> .ok
<davide> torno subito
<davide> jester-,  sono lieto di dirti che gnome se è andat con " impossibile caricare la sessione gnome"
<davide> jester-,  ora sono da un altro pc
<jester-> davide: va che non centra nulla il pacchetto che hai installato con gnome
<jester-> davide: centrano, come al solito, le cose beta
<jester-> gnome3 si sminchia ogni 3 per due
<davide> jester-,  xd ma nn ho aggiornato nulla da quando
<jester-> e che centra
<davide> ho chiuso la sessopme
<jester-> se si è autosegato qualche file
<davide> xd bene bene andiamo brillantemente  bene
<jester-> davide: a me se va in stanbay devo riavviare e resettare gdm da shell
<jester-> per dirne una
<davide> jester-,  alla sessione di login di gdm ci arriva
<jester-> davide: e ho sempre pronto un backup che succede spesso e volentieri che si sminchia il filesystem
<davide> jester-,  ho fatto la home separata
<jester-> davide: ripeto se vuoi uasre roba alfa o beta devi essere cosciente che avrai problemi ed esserne preparato
<davide> jester-,  sono d'accordo:D pensavo fosse + stabile sinceramente
<jester-> davide: bisogna aspettare oneiric  e ancora un paio di mesi
<jester-> davide: se hai spazio installati oneric usando la stessa home
<jester-> con 15 gb te la cavi
<davide> jester-,  ho provato oneric
<davide> ma è + instabile di gnome3
<davide> jester-,  mi è crashato 4 volte in mezzora
<jester-> natty la aggiorni dopo un tre  mesi dall'uscita 11.10 quando sarà veramente stabile
<davide> jester-,  i bello si è inchiodata
<davide> anche la recovery mode
<davide> :D
<davide> il*
<jester-> davide: adesoo è beta se crascia hai un hw poco compatibile
<davide> jester-,  posso riusare la home che ho ora
<jester-> davide: a qullo serve
<jester-> quello
<davide> jester-,  se rienstallo 10.14 da minimale?
<jester-> davide: occhio pero a non farla formattare
<jester-> davide: perchè sta mania del minimale?
<davide> jester-,  ovvio ma poi rienstallo gnome 2
<davide> jester-,  mi piace pulito:=)
<jester-> davide: puoi usare ppa-purge e fare il backport
<jester-> da shell
<jester-> davide: belle fisse quelle del pulito tipo winzoz
<davide> jester-,  scusa ho sbagliato 11.04
<jester-> davide: devi andare in manuale
<davide> jester-,  una specie ma comunque attualmente spazio occupato da sistema e applicazioni 3G
<davide> jester-,  il ubuntu installato da cd normale non penso faccia di meglio:)
<jester-> la prtizione os: usare come ext4 , fomattare montare come /
<jester-> la prtizione  home usare come ext4 , NON fomattare montare come /home
<davide> jester-,  su questo ci sono ho solo un dubbio poi mi rimangono le configurazioni
<jester-> davide: a quello serve una home separata
<davide> che aveva non che ppa aggiuntivi quindi appena installato prima di aggiornare devo dare un ppa -purge
<jester-> davide: se vuoi pulire tutto formatti pure issa
<davide> ? in + i softeware vanno rienstallati?
<jester-> reinstalli man mano quello c'era che troverai gia configurato
<davide> jester-,  perfetto nel caso io opto per altri software esemio non voglio riusare pidgin la rimozione della sua cartella in maniera manuale
<davide> con rm va bene no^
<jester-> davide: o con nautilus
<davide> si l'idea era quella cmq :) comunque se ne è proprio andato
<davide> jester-,  la console in recovery mode non carica nemmeno la tastiera italiana
<davide> anche se dice che l'ha caricata
<jester-> davide: è normale
<jester-> arangati a trovare / etc etc
<davide> jester-,  torno a qualcosa di + stabile perchè ci tengo cose dell'università :=) se mi si inchioda in fase lezione mentre prendo appunti lo distruggo:D
<jester-> davide: rimetti con gnome 2
<jester-> davide: se fai la minimale usa tasksel per scegliere
<davide> jester-, si gnomr 3 lo credevo più stabile
<davide> jester-,  ma non deve essere installato successivamente da console ?
<jester-> non penso
<davide> una volta installata la minimale installare xorg e il resto?
<jester-> se che ha fatto la minimale non è un pirla
<davide> jester-,  per gnome 3 ho fatto così
<davide> jester-,  mi pare di averlo letto anche nella documentazione ufficiale
<davide> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<jester-> davide: in shell dai tasksel
<jester-> e lo shegli
<davide> jester-,  ma dopo aver installato da cd^^
<davide> ?*
<jester-> e 4
<jester-> da shell dopo installata la minimale usa tasksel
<davide> jester-,  scusami ora è chiaro:)
<jester-> devi mettere vasic ubuntu  server epoi il resto che vuoi
<jester-> basic*
<davide> jester-, basic installa un ambiente gnome minimale?
<davide> jester-,  la guida della wiki è un po diversa
<jester-> davide: installa la rete
<jester-> poi ti fa scelgiere fara gnome kubuntu xu buntu e palle varie
<OX_7> vorrei ripristinare ubuntu allo stadio primordiale.
<davide> jester-,  ok grazie
<jester-> OX_7: installare sopra senza formattare
<OX_7> vi è qualche erudito scienziologo che puote quivi aiutarmi?
<OX_7> esatto..non voglio fare un altra partizione
<ErVito> lol
<OX_7> voglio ripristinare quella che ho
<jester-> OX_7: installare sopra senza formattare
<OX_7> jester non me lo fà fare..
<davide> jester-,  curiosità che diavolo ne verrebbe fuori?:S
<jester-> OX_7: lo devi fare dal cd di installazione
<OX_7> altrimenti non sarei qui in questo momento,a parlarne con voi..tu che dici?
<OX_7> :D
<OX_7> ho dato il comando
<jester-> OX_7: andare un partizinamento manual e modificare la partizione: usare etx4 . non formattare montare come /
<OX_7> sudo fdisk -l
<OX_7> mi dà l'elenco delle partizioni
<jester-> OX_7: sei da cd live?
<OX_7> mi dà diversi dispositivi di boot
<jester-> va bè
<OX_7> c'è hpfs/ntfs
<OX_7> esteso
<OX_7> linux
<OX_7> e linux swap/solaris
<OX_7> qual'è?
<jester-> OX_7: la regola è che ripsondi alle domande
<jester-> se trolli hai sbagliato posto
<OX_7> non sò nemmeno cosa vuoldire trollare.
<jester-> certo
<OX_7> jester mi sembri un tipo molto diffidente
<d4vey> lol
<OX_7> io ho bisogno semplicemente di una mano...
<OX_7> non sono qui per giudicare o essere giudicato.
<OX_7> che poi perchè se ti faccio una domanda poi tu devi supporre?
<OX_7> è iniquo.
<OX_7> ora stò sulla versione installata
<OX_7> non ho fatto partire da cd
<jester-> OX_7: fai partire il cd e torna in canale
<OX_7> non c'è bisogno
<OX_7> stò facendo partire da cd
<OX_7> :D
<OX_7> aspettiamo che parta..
<jester-> è un altro pc?
<OX_7> no utilizzo una speciale tecnologia aliena che mi permette di navigare su internet col pensiero
<OX_7> :D
<OX_6543210> sei stato molto cattivo con me..
<OX_6543210> :'(
<frankrock> ciao a tutti
<frankrock> una domanda su xchat
<OX_6543210> ho bisogno solo di un aiuto
<frankrock> come si da la voce in maniera permanete ad un utente del proprio canale???
<OX_6543210> comunque sono sul live cd..
<OX_6543210> che dovrei fare..?
<jester-> frankrock: con i flags
<OX_6543210> (comunque si,sono su un altro pc..non si può nemmeno scherzare qui..?)
<davide> OX_6543210, Avvia il processo di installazione e scegli partizionamento manuale
<OX_6543210> roger,capitano mio capitano davide.
<OX_6543210> poi?
<OX_6543210> non mi fà selezionare niente
<OX_6543210> la barra è completamente arancione
<davide> OX_6543210, hai scelto il parizionamento manuale?
<OX_6543210> ok
<OX_6543210> ho mandato avanti
<OX_6543210> sono in preparazione delle partizioni
<OX_6543210> che devo fare?
<jester-> OX_6543210: clicca la partizione linux
<OX_6543210> ext4,giusto?
<OX_6543210> ntfs è windows..?
<davide> OX_6543210,  come aveva detto jester- seleziona la partizione / essa deve essere usare etx4 . non formattare montare come /
<jester-> se non sai tu quale sia figurati noi che non usiamo nessuna tecnologia laiena
<OX_6543210> :D :D :D lol
<jester-> aliena*
<davide> quoto jester-  :) comunque effettivamente OX_6543210  sei stato scortese
<jester-> davide: secondo me 90% trolla
<OX_6543210> !trollare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'trollare'
<OX_6543210> nemmeno il bot sà cosa vuoldire
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<davide> OX_6543210,  prendi per culo la gente
<jester-> davide: bimbiminkia col caldo peggiorano
<OX_6543210> prendo per il culo solo per gioco..mai con cattiveria.
<jester-> si ti prendo martellate ma mica con cattiveria nè
<ErVito> lol
<OX_6543210> le martellate virtuali non dovrebbero fare male...
<OX_6543210> oppure sei l'highlander :D
<OX_6543210> scusa scusa scusaaaa
<jester-> poi arriva il nano e te lo mette, il cuore gli gronda sangue ma non è mica cattivo
<OX_6543210> sono amico di roger rabbit.
<davide> qualcuno lo sbatte fuori x favore siamo anche parecchio off topic
<OX_6543210> no giuro che mi metto in riga,davide
<OX_6543210> mi serve un aiuto
<OX_6543210> seriamente
<jester-> d4vey: il canale è tranquillo e un trollo che sgomma è divertente
<d4vey> \me --> -.-'
<OX_6543210> non sono un trollo :'(
<davide> !chat | OX_6543210
<ubot-it> OX_6543210: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> OX_6543210: allora piantala di fare il pirla e segui davide
<OX_6543210> ok capo.
<davide> OX_6543210,  sei nella tabbella partizioni? da li dovresti avere la partizione / essa deve essere montata come / e usare tipo di FyleSystem ext4 e non sottolineo non deve essere formattata
<davide> jester-,  deve riformattare la home però esatto?
<ErVito> :|
<davide> OX_6543210,  È tutto:D
<jester-> davide: se ha home separata non va formattata
<jester-> visto che vuole rtenersi i dati
<ErVito> deve salvare qualcosa?
<ErVito> ok
<OX_6543210> la partizione / ??????????
<OX_6543210> ho 3 partizioni
<davide> jester-,  dubito abbia la homr separata
<jester-> OX_6543210: hai la home separata?
<OX_6543210> ntfs.ext 4 e linux-swap
<OX_6543210> che diavolo è poi.linux swap..?
<davide> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<jester-> OX_6543210: clicca la ext4
<jester-> OX_6543210: alura?
<OX_6543210> faccio ripristina?
<OX_6543210> (che vuoldire che ho la home separata..?)
<jester-> OX_6543210: clicca la ext4
<OX_6543210> non sono un senzatetto
<jester-> OX_6543210: mo ti banno senza cattiveria nè
<OX_6543210> !home separato
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'home separato'
<OX_6543210> !home separata
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'home separata'
<davide> jester-,  io lascio perde mi sento preso per culo! mi domando se è giusta la filosofia Aiuta in questi casi
<davide> :D
<d4vey> davide, no non lo è.
<d4vey> almeno non dopo che uno tiene questi atteggiamenti.
<OX_6543210> si che è giusto..non lo diceva anche gesù cristo nostro salvator?
<d4vey> è 20 min che continua.
<OX_6543210> aiuta in questi casi,figliuolo
<davide> jester-,  mettici riparo:)
<OX_6543210> e dai..
<OX_6543210> io sono anche in chat
<OX_6543210> ma voi non ci sieteee
<leoncina> davide, mi sono dimenticata di chiederti una cosa
<davide> leoncina,  esponi a tutti:)
<davide> d4vey,  in questo caso google lo aiuterà sicuro
<leoncina> volevo sapere se è possibile aggiungere, magari nell'area di notifica, uno spazio dove viene visualizzato il titolo della canzone che sto ascoltando con banshee
<d4vey> davide, non mi interesserebbe essere op, ma mi piacerebbere chiedere una dispensa speciale per poter bannare ... :P in certi casi fa comodo...
<davide> leoncina,  se non ricordo male nelle preferenze del programma c'è modo di configurarlo per essere implementato con il controllo dell'audio e da li cliccando su tale controllo puoi accedere a un mini pannello di banshee
<davide> leoncina,  credo che ciò è già configurato
<leoncina> davide, hai ragione, è così ma è scomodo (bisogna cliccarci sopra per vedere il titolo) sarebbe più carino poterlo vedere nell'area di notifica (se si potesse)
<davide> leoncina,  non mi vine in mente nulla
<Trim> leoncina, vai in menu modifica , preferenze , estensioni, e spunta  icona area di notifica
<davide> d4vey,  quoto ma c'è sempre qualcuno che provvede:)
<d4vey> davide, in -chat ci sta provando AlexZion ad aiutarlo... consigliandogli di non divagare... vediamo come va a finire :P nel frattempo io studio XD
<davide> d4vey, buono studio:)
<d4vey> davide, thx!
<davide> Trim,  :=) buona idea , io stavo vedendo se si poteva usare una scorciatoria da tastiera
<davide> ma non ho il riproduttore sotto mano! stò rienstallando ora ubuntu dopo il crash di gnome3
<davide> leoncina,  la soluzione ti Trim  ti è comoda?
<leoncina> Trim, grazie, fatto ma l'icona nell'area di notifica non è uscita
<leoncina> magari provo a riavviare?
<davide> leoncina,  penso basta che sloggi la sessione attuale e ne avvi un alra
<davide> ma è la stessa cosa:)
<davide> jester-,  ora l'installer mi ha proposto cosa installare come da te indicato , ma ho ubuntu desktop ma mi pare il pacchetto troppo completo
<leoncina> purtroppo nell'area di notifica non esce nulla
<leoncina> colpa di unity?
<jester-> davide:  ubuntu basci serve serve per forza
<jester-> basic
<jester-> leoncina: spe
<davide> jester-,  ubuntu basic server il resto non c'è comunque ho scelto selezione software manualmente
<leoncina> jester, ok
<jester-> leoncina: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  e riavvia la sessione
<leoncina> jester, ?
<leoncina> :-(
<d4vey> leoncina, copia in un terminale la stringa che ti ha scritto :D
<jester-> leopesto: copia e incolla il comando nel terminale
<davide> jester-, era leoncina e non leopesto
<leoncina> jester, grazie, adesso c'è l'icone di banshee
<jester-> davide: uscita leoncella i ltab ha beccato leoncina
<jester-> davide: uscita leoncella i ltab ha beccato leo
<leoncina> ultima cosa: adesso nell'area di notifica, l'icona dell'audio non mi apre più i setting audio :-(
<davide> jester-,  lo immaginavo:) comunque io ho lesezionato installa software manualmente ha scaricato 135 pacchetti e li ha installati vediamo al termine che cosa ho
<andrea1> il mio sitema operativo e' ubuntu 11.04; ho installato con virtualbox ose win xp pero' non mi riconosce i supporti usb
<jester-> andrea1: con ose non funzano le usb
<davide> andrea1,  per i supporti usb di wirtual box la cosa è un po complicata! aspetta ti cerco una guida ma siamo off topic
<jester-> andrea1: pia quello su oracle e poi ricordati di rimuover ose e una volta installato di aggiungere l'user al gruppo virtualboxusers
<davide> andrea1, http://giornaledisistema.blogspot.com/2007/06/virtualbox-come-configurare-le-porte.html
<andrea1> grazie a tutti
<jester-> andrea1: e anche di installare estensioni e addons
<davide> jester-,  ho anche riscontrato un bug credo in ubuntu 10.04lts
<davide> se aggiungo l'utente da terminale al gruppo non lo prende
<jester-> davide: è vecchia mo vanno senza fare un tubo
<davide> jester-, ah OK:)
<jester-> davide: mai postare limnk esterni
<jester-> alcuni fanno danni
<davide> jester-,  è vero sorry! :S
<davide> jester-,  praticamente mi sono ritrovato con i pacchetti base di ubuntu e connessione eth0 configurate non ho ne xorg ne l'ambiente grafico quindi ho installato sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-core xorg
<jester-> davide: xorc dovrebbe prendersel o gnome come dipendenza
<frankrock> salve
<frankrock> c'è qualcuno che sappia i comandi per xchat???
<davide> jester-,  la guida ufficiale diceva questo quindi ho fatto così però ho un dubbio per i driver video prima avevo installato nvidia-current
<frankrock> come si da la voce in maniera permanete ad un utente del proprio canale???
<leopesto> jester-, manco il tab sai usare
<davide> frankrock, "/help"
<davide> frankrock,  senza "
<leopesto> !chat | frankrock
<ubot-it> frankrock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> leopesto: eeh l'età, il caldo
<jester-> frankrock:
<frankrock> ah ok grazie
<jester-> frankrock: /cs FLAGS #canale utente +V
<jester-> frankrock: /cs FLAGS #canale utente -V  per togliere
<frankrock> thank s;)
<davide> jester-,  mvidia-current come pacchetto per la scheda video basta? attualmente non sò che scheda video ho
<jester-> davide: poi la fai da driver aggiuntivi che ti scrive xorg.conf
<davide> jester-,  ok allora appena installato gnome procedo Grtazie della pazienza jester-
<cristian_c> salve
<davide> cristian_c,  salve
<cristian_c> vorrei far funzionare i tasti con la tastiera media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> ho collegato il tutto e utilizzato il programma KeyTouch per configurare i tasti
<cristian_c> ho trovato la pagina wiki presente a questo indirizzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> dal retro della tastiera si può notare che si tratta del modello Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) mentre sul wiki, tra le tastiere supportate si trova Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<cristian_c> ho selezionato quest'ultima da keytouch, e non tutti i tasti funzionavano
<cristian_c> ma seguendo il manuale di keytouch editor, ho aperto Keytouch Editor per rendere la tastiera supportata
<cristian_c> il bello è che keytouch editor mi riconosce perfettamente tutti i tasti della tastiera e suggerisce le azioni giuste e predefinite per ogni tasto
<cristian_c> aggiunti tutti i tasti all'elenco, salvo il file di tastiera chiamandolo labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. A questo punto riapro keytouch per selezionare la nuova tastiera introdotta nel database. La scelgo e provo a impostare i tasti
<davide> cristian_c,  e?
<cristian_c> aspetta, che cocludo la spiegazione
<cristian_c> *concludo
<frankrock> jester posso parlarti in pvt?
<cristian_c> come prima prova ho impostato il tasto per le mail (ma ricordo di aver provato anche altri tasti), scegliendo il programma da utilizzare e il campo viene riempito con
<cristian_c> evolution --component=mail
<cristian_c> e poi do Ok o Applica, ma in entrambi i casi se premo il tasto il pc entra in standby (e ovviamente mi chiede poi la password per sbloccarlo), invece di aprire evolution. Anche se compilo il campo soltanto con la stringa 'evolution' succede la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> perché su keytouch editor la tastiera viene riconosciuta e attraverso keytouch invece no? Come posso risolvere il problema?
<davide> cristian_c,  non sò aiutarti vedi se googlando qualcuno con il tuo stesso modello ha risolto
<cristian_c> davide, beh, in quanto a tastiere, non penso che un modello rispetto a  un altro sia così diffuso
<cristian_c> trattasi pur sempre di tastiere
<cristian_c> è il metodo che non mi torna
<davide> cristian_c,  non sò aiutarti sincermante
<cristian_c> davide, beh, non ha importanza :)
<cristian_c> nessuno conosce tutto (Cit.)
<davide> cristian_c,  io di Linux conosco davvero poco
<davide> :)
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ciao, non sono riuscito a trovare i log di acpid
<cristian_c> ho provato a cercare in /var/log
<[Enrico]> ciao cristian_c
<[Enrico]> probabilmente è in /var/log/daemon.log
<cristian_c> ok, grazie :)
<cristian_c> altrimenti?
<cristian_c> :D
<enzotib> cristian_c: quasi tutto è loggato in /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> solo gli eventi di tipo auth mi pare siano esclusi
<enzotib> puoi controllare in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<enzotib> (intendo tutto ciò che usa il syslog di sistema, e non fa in proprio)
<cristian_c> enzotib, ricordo di aver controllato mi pare due giorni fa syslog
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo se era presente o no
<cristian_c> penso proprio di sì
<cristian_c> ma non ricordo il problema
<cristian_c> devo ricontrollare tutto :P
<davide> jester-,  riutilizzare quella home mi ha portato parecchi problemi
<davide> :D
<cristian_c> davide, ?
<davide> cristian_c, Ho riusato la mia vecchia home ma era criptata così ora all avvio gnome dice impossibile fare l'update di ICEautority
<bobbybong> davide, hai provato a cancellarlo il file .ICEauthority?
<davide> bobbybong,  no ora lo monto a mano e provo
<bobbybong> cancellalo si rigenera da solo
<Carlin0> davide, sudo chown user:user /home/user/.ICEauthority
<qwertyuiop> Ciao!
<enzotib> ciao dieci-dita!
<Sakurambo> ciao a tutti. è possibile virtualizzare un sistema operativo win7 gia installato in un altra partizione?
<enzotib> Sakurambo: diciamo di sì
<Sakurambo> eheheh a ke livello?
<jester-> digiamo
<enzotib> Sakurambo: devi leggerti i paragrafi del manuale di virtualbox non-OSE dove spiega come utilizzare partizioni e dischi reali
<enzotib> anche già esistenti
<enzotib> e i rischi che si corrono
<Sakurambo> e sono rischi terribili?
<Death_> ciao
<enzotib> Sakurambo: no, ma puoi sputtanare la partizione se la usi sia virtualizzata che non
<enzotib> Sakurambo: con un po' di attenzione non rischi niente, ma devi leggere
<Death_> ???
<Death_> ah parli con sakurambo??
<Death_> cmq posso chiedere a qualcuno cun problema che mi assilla con ubuntu 11.04??
<Sakurambo> eheheh ottimo, ovviamente devo documentarmi. ma in virtualizzazioni sono pressochè nabbo
<Sakurambo> gia non so se ho la differenza tra ose e non  ^^;; cmq.. lasciamo stare x ora. l'importante è sapere che si può fare :D
<enzotib> Sakurambo: allora ti sconsiglio di lanciarti in questa  cosa
<Death_> enzotib
<Sakurambo> buon proseguimento, e grazie ^.^
<Death_> enzotib
<ale1995> ciao
<ale1995> ce nessuno?
<bobbybong> ! nessuno | ale1995
<ubot-it> ale1995: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ale1995> o un problema con ubuntu 11.04 , praticamente si blocca tutto l'OS e l'unico modo e spegnere il pc tenendo permuto il tasto di accensione , quale potrebbe essere la causa di questo?? ah , delle volte mi ritorna anche alla selezione degli utenti , senza motivo
<Ab3L> ale1995: penso sia importante che ci comunichi se hai fatto un'installazione da zero o se hai fatto un upgrade.
<ale1995> scusa :) ho installato da zero
<ale1995> accanto ad un'altro sistema operativo
<Ab3L> ale1995: che scheda grafica hai? usi i driver open o proprietari?
<ale1995> driver proprietari e ho una NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a
<jester-> ale: fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf nel paste
<jester-> ale1995:  fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf nel paste
<ale1995> ok
<ale1995> potete aspettare un po'?? 5 min e arrivo
<ale1995> rieccomi
<ale1995> scusate il fastidio che vi sto dando
<ale1995> portreste dirmi che percorso devo seguire?
<jester-> ale: fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf nel paste
<jester-> !paste | ale1995
<ubot-it> ale1995: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale1995> si
<jester-> ale1995: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<ale1995> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671073/
<jester-> ale1995: c'è solo quello dentro al file?
<ale1995> si
<jester-> sicuro?
<ale1995> si o anche ricontrollato per sicurezza
<jester-> ale1995: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<ale1995> va bene
<ale1995> aperto
<jester-> ale1995: è installato il nvidia consigliato?
<ale1995> raccomandato??? si
<jester-> ale: cosa raccomanda
<ale1995> aspetta un momento
<ale1995> c'e scritto esattamente che e attivo ma non e in uso
<jester-> ale1995: che driver raccomanda
<ale1995> driver grafici accelerati nVidia (versione current) [raccomandato]
<jester-> ale1995: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> ale1995: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> ale1995: a anche lsmod | grep nvidia
<WC101> ho un problema nell'installazione di alcuni drivers asus
<WC101> nvidia nForce2
<jester-> WC101: amministrazione/ driver aggiuntivi che dice
<WC101> nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<jester-> WC101: lepci | grep -i vga
<WC101> cosa fà?
<jester-> WC101: non vede la nvidia in driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> fallo che vedi ce fa
<WC101> non è solo per il vga
<WC101> cioè
<WC101> è la motherboard
<jester-> WC101: ti serve aiuto o cazzeggi
<jester-> WC101: per la piastra non servono driver, o è compatibile o on va
<WC101> ho il cd con i drivers
<jester-> WC101: con i driver linux?
<WC101> mi serve aiuto per installarli
<WC101> si ci sono anche quelli
<WC101> ma non sò installarli.
<jester-> WC101: di solito c'è un readme o un file install con le istruzioni perché non è sempre ugule
<jester-> WC101: ma adesso senza driver ti da problemi?
<WC101> no ma è comunque necessario installarli,credo.
<jester-> WC101: sono gia nel kernel se tutto piu o meno funza
<WC101> dove posso controllare se sono presenti?
<jester-> WC101: installandoli potresti peggiorare
<jester-> WC101: si accende e si spegne regolare?  la ventola cambia velocità se scalda?
<WC101> addirittura peggiorare?non credo dato che sono drivers fatti apposta per linux,anche se un pò datati
<jester-> WC101: ripeto: se non hai problemi specifici non servono
<jester-> WC101: appunto perchè datati
<WC101> mi fido di quello che dici
<WC101> grazie per il supporto,ciao.
<jester-> ciao
<ale1995> jester : o digitato quel comando che mi hai dato sul terminale e ora?
<jester-> <jester-> ale1995: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> <jester-> ale1995: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> <jester-> ale1995: a anche lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> ale1995: e metti tutto ne pastebin
<ale1995> ok
<ale1995> grazie
<ale1995> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671102/
<ale1995> grazie er quello che stai facendo
<jester-> ale1995: la 7000 non va tanto daccordo con unity
<davide> ale1995,  a jester-  dovrebbero fare una statua
<ale1995> jester io sono con ubuntu classico
<ale1995> davide : e vero apprezzo molto l'aiuto che mi sta dando
<jester-> ale1995:  sudo gedit gksu gedit /etc/environment
<ale1995> ok
<jester-> ale1995: aggiungi sotto questa stringa UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<ale1995> ok
<jester-> davide:  serve anche a te una modifica ma in xorg.conf
<davide> jester-,  ti ascolto
<ale1995> modificando environment o messo la stringa che mi hai dato tu e o salvato
<davide> ale1995,  aggiungi sempre il nome del destinatario del messaggio
<davide> ale1995,  senno il software notifica come messaggio per tutto il canale
<ale1995> davide , ok
<ale1995> jester- , modificando environment o messo la stringa che mi hai dato tu e o salvato
<ale1995> davide , in questo modo per far capire con chi ce l'ho???
<jester-> ale1995: prova a riavviare
<ale1995> jester- , ok
<davide> jester-,  fatto
<davide> riavvio?
<ale1995> jester- , riavvio
<jester-> davide: si
<davide> jester-,  credo che sta volta con la mia mania di pulizia ho installato un sistema che non ha manco l'indicatore dell'orologio
<davide> -.-
<davide> comunque riavvio
<jester-> metti l'applet a mao
<jester-> mano
<davide> jester-,  perfetto ora mi fa loggare ma avendo installato da minimale solo gnome-core non ho unity scappo a cena e per ora ti ringrazio! ora inizio a capirci qualcosa:)
<ale1995> jester , o riavviato
<davide> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ab3L> notte
<gigitux> buonasera
<SaaMmY1> salve posso impostare il nautilus ad aprire le cartelle come schede e non come nuove finestre?
<SaaMmY1> salve posso impostare il nautilus ad aprire le cartelle come schede e non come nuove finestre?
<enzotib> SaaMmY1: in che senso? da terminale? da una finestra esistente? come procedi?
<SaaMmY1> no
<SaaMmY> vorrei avere proprio una sola istanza di nautilus
<SaaMmY> qualora volessi avere un'altra finestra per trascinare i files da una finestra a un'altra la posso sempre avere come opzione facoltativa
<enzotib> SaaMmY: ma quand'è che ti si apre una nuova finestra?
<SaaMmY> ma voglio come default che nautilus proceda che quando apro una cartella tipo home poi un'altra tipo musica che si apra ma in una scheda della stessa finestra
<SaaMmY> mi si apre un'altra finestra quando apro home
<SaaMmY> e poi musica
<SaaMmY> chiaro?
<enzotib> SaaMmY: cosa intendi per "apro una cartella"?
<SaaMmY> intendo che faccio click su "cartella"
<SaaMmY> o doppio click se sta in Scrivania
<SaaMmY> no è solo un mio capriccio
<SaaMmY> se si può però vorrei sapero
<SaaMmY> saperlo
<enzotib> SaaMmY: non saprei, io uso sempre una sola finestra, perché quando devo aprire una cosa per esempio sulla scrivania, vado in quella finestra e lo apro da lì
<enzotib> però non saprei come fare in modo che il doppio click sulla scrivania vada su una finestra esistemte
<enzotib> esistente*
<njin> Ciao, c'è qualcuno su Oneiric con unity 2D ?
<bobbybong> !alfa | njin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alfa'
<bobbybong> !beta | njin
<ubot-it> njin: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<njin> bobbybong: https://launchpad.net/~fabiomarconi
<bobbybong> ?
<njin> bobbybong: sto cercando qualcuno su oneiric proprio per confermare un bug in unity-2d
<bobbybong> njin, vai su  #ubuntu-it+1
<njin> bobbybong, li siamo in quattro e tre dormono...
<bobbybong> njin, :D
<njin> bobbybong, grazie lo stesso provo sul canale internazionale, ciao
<bobbybong> njin, io uso kde buona serata
<enzotib> njin: io ci sono ma tu no
<enzotib> (su #ubuntu-it+1)
<njin> enzotib, sei su Oneiric  con unity 2D?
<enzotib> njin: non 2d, ma posso passarci
<enzotib> njin: comunque vieni su +1
<mauri> when kde starts , nautilus starts also.... why?
<enzotib> !english | mauri
<ubot-it> mauri: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<mauri> qunado parte kde parte anche nautilus coem mai?
<enzotib> mauri: come mai hai nautilus installato, se hai kde?
<mauri> enzotib: ecco appunto, credo perche ho installato anche gnome
<mauri> enzotib: pero non mi speigo perche parta nautilisu qunado sono in ambiente kde
<enzotib> mauri: prova a vedere in /etc/xdg/autostart
<mauri> enzotib: ho un sacco di roba in quel direttorio
<enzotib> mauri: appunto, nautilus c'è, e non ha la riga OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<mauri> enzotib:
<mauri> enzotib:  quinid è gisuto che sia cosi
<mauri> enzotib: ?
<mauri> enzotib: scusami non sono un esperto
<enzotib> fa quello che deve, secondo quanto c'è scritto nel file desktop, non so se sia giusto
<enzotib> se vuoi puoi modificarlo
<enzotib> ti crea problemi la partenza di nautilus? forse la gestione del desktop?
<mauri> enzotib: pensavo si fosse deciso di farlo partire in kde da oneiric
<mauri> enzotib: per quello te lo chiedevo
<mauri> enzotib: cmq ho aggiunto la riga che mi hai detto, ma corretto finisca con il punto e virgola
<mauri> ?
<enzotib> mauri: così sta negli altri file desktop, dove c'è
<mauri> enzotib: non hocpaito
<enzotib> mauri: l'ho copiata, quella riga, da altri file
<mauri> enzotib: ok dopo provo a riavviare
<enzotib> dovrebbe bastare riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei far funzionare i tasti con la tastiera media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> ho collegato il tutto e utilizzato il programma KeyTouch per configurare i tasti
<cristian_c> ho trovato la pagina wiki presente a questo indirizzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> dal retro della tastiera si può notare che si tratta del modello Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) mentre sul wiki, tra le tastiere supportate si trova Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<cristian_c> ho selezionato quest'ultima da keytouch, e non tutti i tasti funzionavano
<cristian_c> ma seguendo il manuale di keytouch editor, ho aperto Keytouch Editor per rendere la tastiera supportata
<cristian_c> il bello è che keytouch editor mi riconosce perfettamente tutti i tasti della tastiera e suggerisce le azioni giuste e predefinite per ogni tasto
<cristian_c> aggiunti tutti i tasti all'elenco, salvo il file di tastiera chiamandolo labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. A questo punto riapro keytouch per selezionare la nuova tastiera introdotta nel database. La scelgo e provo a impostare i tasti
<cristian_c> come prima prova ho impostato il tasto per le mail (ma ricordo di aver provato anche altri tasti), scegliendo il programma da utilizzare e il campo viene riempito con evolution --component=mail
<cristian_c> e poi do Ok o Applica, ma in entrambi i casi se premo il tasto il pc entra in standby (e ovviamente mi chiede poi la password per sbloccarlo), invece di aprire evolution. Anche se compilo il campo soltanto con la stringa 'evolution' succede la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> perché su keytouch editor la tastiera viene riconosciuta e attraverso keytouch invece no? Come posso risolvere il problema?
<frankrock> salve
<frankrock> c'è nessuno???
<frankrock> vorrei fare una domanda su xchat c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> minchia che fretta
<ddp`> sera
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-21
<Carlin0> Buonanotte a tuttiS
<RazORwinS> buondi
<onebit> oggi sono anche qui :)
<jumpysnake> ragazzi ho davanti a me un programma per il bowling...non riesco a capire dove salva le partite fatte...l altra volta abbiamo provato a resettare la situazione,le partite salvate sono triplicate al posto di esser cancellate
<jumpysnake> secondo voi?
<onebit> secondo me da qualche parte nella tua cartella home
<jumpysnake> non vedo documenti di testo dentro la sua cartella
<onebit> magari non li salva come documenti di testo
<jumpysnake> magari fosse nella mia cartella home
<onebit> ma tu lo lanci con sudo? il gioco?
<jumpysnake> no
<clockmate> ciao a tutti
<jumpysnake> è un programma installato su win...
<jumpysnake> :-)
<jumpysnake> colockmate
<clockmate> sapete per caso se nel kernel 2.6.38-10 che trovo in 10.04 è stata inclusa la wonder patch?
<clockmate> ok alla fine ho trovato
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<gregorio1982> Ciao scusate ragazzi sto parlando da windows 7 ho questo problema ho un chiavetta usb wirles wna3011 netgear ieri ho provato a vedere di installarla ma non riesco a farla funzionare in nessun modo qualcuno puoi aiutarmi non ho modo di usare internet senza quella maledetta wirles
<gregorio1982> nessuno puoi aiutarmi??
<SaaMmY> !wi-fi | gregorio1982
<ubot-it> gregorio1982: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<peppe84> gregorio1982, lsusb aiuterebbe... ma non troverai driver per linux per quanto ne so. potresti provare usando i driver windows http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<peppe84> (il pacchetto ndiswrapper si trova anche sul cd di ubuntu)
<validoooo> ciao a tutti
<validoooo> come posso vedere quali programmi sono installati con l'indicazoine di repository?
<validoooo> vorrei provare a sostituire tutti i programmi con solo componenti main
<bobbybong> validoooo, sei stufo di avere ubuntu che funzioni?
<validoooo> bobbybong: dici che è sconsigliabile sostituirli?
<bobbybong> se ti danno un sistema operativo che funziona, ma tu sei libero di fare cosa  vuoi
<validoooo> sai se c'è un'alternativa ad adobe flash?
<bobbybong> ci sono alternative per flash ma se vuoi usare youtube e meglio usare quello dell'adobe
<validoooo> ok grazie
<d4vey> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<Max70> salve ho installato firefox 6 in ubuntu 10.04 pultroppo è in inglese
<Max70> come faccio per mettere linguaggio ITA
<jester-> MarkDJer: devi trovare la lingua it sul sito
<Max70> non riesco a trovarla
<Max70> per ora esiste soltanto il dizionario ma non il language pack
<Max70> è possibile ?
<jester-> Max70: non saprei, nei repo ubuntu della 10.04 non la trovi di sicuro
<Max70> ho cercato sul sito d firefox ma non c'è per ora
<Max70> forse dese essere ancora tradotto
<Trim> Max70, vedi se può esserti utile   http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/win32/xpi/
<simone> salve a tutti ho un problema con la mia doppia scheda video. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<d4vey> !chiedere | simone
<ubot-it> simone: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<simone> pardon :P Il fatto è che ho sul mio nuovo pc una intel HD e una GeForce GT 540 ma ubuntu non mi fa utilizzare la GeForce benchè il driver sia installato
<simone> non so nemmeno se l'intel stia funzionando correttamente xkè alcuni programmi non provano nemmeno a partire
<d4vey> simone, in che senso non te la fa usare?
<d4vey> simone, ubuntu numero? :)
<simone> d4vey, dunque sui driver aggiuntivi mi dice che il driver è installato correttamente ma non attualmente in uso
<simone> d4vey, utilizzo l'11,04 a 64bit
<simone> d4vey, anzi scusa dice che è attivato ma non attualmente in uso
<d4vey> il monitor a quale scheda è collegato?
<simone> d4vey, è un notebook non so bene dove si veda
<d4vey> mmm...
<d4vey> quindi hai un notebook con due schede video
<d4vey> e quante uscite video hai?
<simone> salve il mio nuovo portatile ha 2 schede video integrate: un Intel HD e una GeForce. Ho istallato il driver aggiuntivo per la GeForce ma mi dice che è attivo ma non utilizzato
<simone> alcuni programmi non mi partono... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ZaaMmY> ciao
<ZaaMmY> sono SaaMmY
<ZaaMmY> vorrei trasferire ora che o installato xubuntu sul fisso
<ZaaMmY> vorrei traferire tutto xubuntu del netbook nel fisso
<ZaaMmY> non sostituirlo ma copiarlo
<luckysky> cosa intendi per copiarlo?
<ZaaMmY> voglio tutte le cose che ho fatto
<ZaaMmY> installato programmi vaari
<ZaaMmY> li vorrei anche sul nuovo nel fisso
<ZaaMmY> in tutto questo tempo
<ZaaMmY> ma normalmente non vorrei copiare anche i driver
<luckysky> bisognerebbe capire bene la situazione ma di norma
<ZaaMmY> enemmeno le impostazioni dello schermo o cose del genere
<Carlin0> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<luckysky> si reinstallano tutti i programmi (ci metti niente con apt) e poi copi la cartella /etc che contiene le configurazioni di tutti i programmi
<luckysky> comprese cartelle condivise di rete stampanti etc etc
<luckysky> occhio ad alcune sottocartelle come X
<ZaaMmY> sembra quello che mi serve
<ZaaMmY> se riesco ok se non riesco mi rifaccio sentire
<ZaaMmY> ora sto ancora aggiornando alla prima insatllazione
<ZaaMmY> poi lo faccio
<luckysky> una raccomandazione: fatti il backup della vecchia cartella etc
<luckysky> è fatta apposta la cartella etc, così gli amministratori di server quando fanno una migrazione si possono portare tutte le vecchie impostazioni (spesso frutto di anni di lavoro) con un semplice cp
<SaaMmY> grande
<SaaMmY> provvedo
<SaaMmY> sto facendo mypackeges dal netbook
<SaaMmY> XD
<ZaaMmY> devo rivviare er gli aggiornamenti dopo backuppo etc
<ZaaMmY> e lo faccio
<ZaaMmY> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<shindmar> good afternon to u all
<shindmar> i'm italian there is someone who speaks my tongue?
<d4vey> !chiedere | shindmar
<ubot-it> shindmar: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<d4vey> oppure anche..
<d4vey> si, parla!
<shindmar> sisi va bene XD
<d4vey> *is there
<cristian_c> lol
<shindmar> sob povero inglese, dimentico pure le parole
<shindmar> ma che dimentico.. inverto
<d4vey> vai, chiedi.
<luckysky> meglio in dialetto se puoi ;)
<linux> salve genete
<shindmar> allora: installo lubuntu e durante la procedura di installazione internet non va, installo ubuntu 11.04 e internet funziona a meraviglia, il giorno dopo (oggi) scarico a 2kbps fisso, provo la minimal ma al momento di scaricare la release si blocca
<luckysky> e chi lo conosce genete????
<linux> gente
<luckysky> ;)
<shindmar> senza contare il fatto che ubuntu 10.04 lts non mi riconosce la tastiera durante l'installazione
<shindmar> a parte bruciare il pc soluzioni?
<sh0t> raga qualcuno mi dice come far andare il microfono su un eeepc con ubuntu...che non riesco?
<d4vey> linux, un po' arrogantello con 'sto nome XD
<shindmar> ho cancellato e riscritto lo stesso dvdrw almeno 10 volte oggi per provare le diverse iso. Non ce n'è stata una senza problemi. Il computer è un portatile del 2004 con scheda di rete marvell miniport
<d4vey> shindmar, io personalmente non ho capito il problema preciso quale è.
<d4vey> a parte consigliarti di controllare l'md5 PRIMA di masterizzare
<shindmar> ma il controllo del disco di installazione dal menù di boot non funziona?
<shindmar> cioè, non è valido come il md5?
<ddp`> e se non lo sai tu
<d4vey> shindmar, certo, ma quello lo fai a cd bruciato (nel bene e nel male)
<d4vey> !md5 | shindmar
<ubot-it> shindmar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<shindmar> cmq il problema riguarda essenzialmente internet: con la 11.04 dopo poche ore ha preso a scaricare qualsiasi file non oltre i 2 kbps, con lubuntu la scheda di rete viene "riconosciuta" ma non mi fa connettere, con la minimal non riesco nemmeno a installare perchè al momento di scaricare la release dopo la scelta del mirror si blocca e devo spegnere, con la lts 10.04 non riesco ad installare un tubo perchè non mi riconosce la tas
<shindmar> ripetuta all'infinito la prima lettera che digito
<d4vey> shindmar, cosa ti fa pensare che la lentezza della connessione sia dovuta a ubuntu? con altri pc non hai questo problema?
<shindmar> ho un pc con windows 7 connesso sullo stesso router, che scarica da sempre a 1000 kbps e oltre
<shindmar> ho provato anche a cambiare il cavo lan, a resettare il router, a impostare la dmz, niente
<d4vey> mmm...
<d4vey> ora sei su quel pc
<d4vey> ?
<shindmar> si
<shindmar> sull'altro c'è il vuoto totale
<d4vey> shindmar, nessuna distro installata?
<shindmar> no
<d4vey> rimettici la 11.04 poi proviamo a sistemare il problema della rete...
<shindmar> ok torno tra poco! grazie dell'aiuto
<d4vey> per l'aiuto che è stato... -.-
<d4vey> ;)
<shindmar> sono educato
<d4vey> si si certo! prego! ;)
<shindmar> premetto che la prima volta che ho installato la 11.04 scaricava veloce come win 7, il giorno dopo ho installato qualche giochino da repository ufficiale e mdc da una repository non ufficiale, mdc ha funzionato benissimo scaricando 3 mb in 2 secondi il giorno dopo per 3 mb erano necessari 40 minuti, mentre win 7 dall'altra parte continuava ad andare a 1000. Io non avevo assolutamente modificato nulla nè sul router nè sul pc, l'u
<Trim> Buon caldo a tutti
<shindmar> che saluto azzeccato
<elv> ciao, ho un portatile equipaggiato con processore intel p8600 scalda di brutto sensors mi da temperature di 78°C  non credo sia normale, non sta eseguendo nessun particolare sforzo...
<elv> voi che temperature avete? tra l'altro con sensors-detect non mi trova neppure i sensori delle ventole o i voltaggi, come fare?
<sh0t> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con il mic interno di un eeepc+ ubuntu +skype?
<sh0t> non mi funziona con skype ma con altri tool tipo sound recorder si
<elv> e addirittura /dev/sda: WDC WD3200BEKT-00F3T0: 67°C
<elv> mi sembra eccessivo no?
<shindmar> qui a torino ci sono oltre 35 gradi, fino a ieri ero in vacanza nel salento, alle 10 del mattino 44 gradi e all'una 50 in spiaggia
<Cressi> Salve buona domenica a tutto il canale.
<Cressi> Ho un problema con l'ultima release di ubuntu. Ogni volta che utilizzo un programma con ambiente grafico kde come ktorrent,k3b,amarok,kaffeine. Il computer non mi si spegne più facendo partire la ventola  a mille e rimanendo fissa la schermata di ubuntu di shutdown
<bobbybong> sh0t, hai la 10.10? Perché anche io sul mio netbook della acer avevo quel problema ma con la 11.04 adesso skype funziona ma io uso le cuffie perché il mic interno non funziona
<Cressi> Il mio ambiente è Gnome aiutatemi perchè è una vera seccatura
<sh0t> ecco bobbybong il mio problema è proprio il mic interno anche io ho la 11.04
<sh0t> non ci sta modo?
<bobbybong> sh0t, il mio mic interno  è morto
<bobbybong> Cressi, e mettere kubuntu ?
<sh0t> ma il mio va solo che non so come farlo andare
<Cressi> bobbybong, preferisco gnome più snello
<bobbybong> Cressi, allora usa programmi non usano qt
<Cressi> bobbybong, ho appena trovato una patch al bug
<Cressi> non sto capendo come si scarica però
<Cressi> http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/tree/kdebase-workspace/trunk/shutdown-fix.patch
<bobbybong> Cressi, devi installare git e scaricare la pach con quello
<Cressi> cioè? non comprendo
<bobbybong> !git
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'git'
<Cressi> bobbybong, non sto riuscendo a trovare il download
<Cressi> bobbybong, è per caso questo http://www.archlinux.org/download/
<bobbybong> Cressi, ti scarichi archlinux da qui
<Cressi> da dove?
<Cressi> http://www.archlinux.org/download/ questo?
<bobbybong> Cressi, poi non so se una patch per arclinux funziona su ubuntu
<Cressi> ma io voglio solo la patch
<Cressi> coem faccio a prenderla?
<bobbybong> non so da quella pagina non ci cavi niente
<Cressi> bobbybong,  scusa ma questo cosa vuol dire?
<Cressi> path: root/kdebase-workspace/trunk/shutdown-fix.patch
<jester-> Cressi: patch di cosa
<jester-> Cressi: stai compilando kde?
<xanScale> salve a tutti. solo io ho da 2 giorni problemi con google talks in empathy?
<Cressi> jester-, no no
<davide> Salve, da ieri ho installato ubuntu 11.04 da cd minimale ieri sera la connessione via caso sembrava funzionare anche se network manager diceva dispositivo non gestito oggi non funziona, sono connesso in wifi
<jester-> davide: ifconfig la vede la erh?
<jester-> eth*
<davide> jester-,  controllo per ora stavo vedendo  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<davide> jester-,  si la vede
<jester-> davide: se paciocchi i files di sistema è un ottimo metodo per segare l'os
<jester-> davide: guarda in modifica reti
<davide> jester-,  non c'è nulla
<jester-> davide: e cat /etc/network/interfaces
<davide> jester-, http://pastebin.com/BDrQQgpM
<davide> jester-,  ieri dava dispositivo non gestito ma funzionava
<jester-> davide: network-mamager e nm-gnome sono installati?
<jester-> davide: li dentro devono starci solo le prime 3 righe
<davide> jester-,  lo edito
<davide> jester-,  avevo installato network-manage-gnome
<davide> jester-,  gestisco le reti wifi lo stesso mi dice dispositivo non gestito per rth0
<davide> eth0*
<jester-> davide: da tasksel lo hai installato gnome network base?
<davide> jester-,  no ho fatto installa pacchetti manualmente
<davide> poi ho installato
<davide> gnome-core
<davide> penso sia uguale
<jester-> non è uguale
<davide> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<davide> ho seguito qui
<jester-> sudo tasksel e controlla
<davide> jester-,  da taskesel ho ubuntu desktop
<davide> jester-,  per questo avevo scelto di installare i pacchetti manualmente
<jester-> davide: hai fatto una minimale per avere tutto gnome?
<jester-> davide: la prima voce
<jester-> davide: basic ubuntu server
<davide> jester-,  ma dice server
<jester-> davide: è il base
<jester-> se vuoi la rete ti serve
<davide> OK lo installo jester-  ma la wifi funziona
<davide> jester-,  una curiosità ma quello non contiene i pacchetti server?
<jester-> davide: e reinstall nm e nm gnome
<webster> Bonsoir a tutti voi
<davide> webster,  salve
<jester-> davide:  se non metti nm e nm gnome usa interfaces
<webster> Ebbene, sono venuto qui per un mio piccolo problema su Ubuntu Natty
<davide> jester-,  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<davide> c'è
<davide> webster,  esponi il problema
<webster> Sono quasi certo che la soluzione ci sia, ma googlando da due giorni non ho trovato soluzione alcuna
<davide> jester-,  sono entrambi installati
<davide> jester-,  riavvio
<davide> jester-,  ho installato ubuntu-server
<webster> Ordunque, ogni qualvolta utilizzo il mio PC, l'audio funziona a meraviglia
<webster> All'improvviso però accade che smette di funzionare
<webster> E d'un tratto il PC non emette nessun suono
<jester-> webster:  prova senza gli effetti
<webster> Devo riavviare la sessione ogni volta
<webster> In "Aspetto" non c'è nemmeno la scheda degli effetti
<webster> Immagino che dovrò direttamente disattivare il driver
<jester-> webster: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass cambi in basso ubuntu con gnome classic non effetti
<webster> Ti ringrazo, let's try
<webster> Bene, ho fatto come suggerito, proviamo
<webster> Pare che il problema non ci sia più
<webster> Vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> ciao
<davide> cristian_c,  ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non ho idea di quale software utilizzare per il touchpad multi-gesture
<cristian_c> nel caso lo possediate, quale software utilizzate?
<cristian_c> insomma, parlo del tool di configurazione
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ciao, scusa, ho cercato daemon.log e non esiste. Poi ho cercato syslog ed esiste ma non aggiorna, è come se l'acpi non gli competesse
<cristian_c> :(
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti. ho ripristinato un raid (era saltato il disco e l'ho ripristinato tramite livecd). ora i dischi si sono sincronizzati, però se rebooto mi si ferma al boot e mi dice che l'uiid del disco non è stato trovato. qualcuno mi da una mano a risolvere?
<ZaaMmY> mi serve una mano... qualcuno sa come fare a installare e disinstallare i driver aggiuntivi da terminale?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV,  se riesci a recuperare il messaggio in modo dettagliato, forse qualcosa in più si può capire :)
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, di quali driver parli?
<ZaaMmY> driver video
<ZaaMmY> ho una nvidia geforce 5800 GS
<ZaaMmY> per linux ci sono i driver aggiuntivi per questo driver
<ZaaMmY> ma capito una volta
<Arkyos> Salve. Uso regolarmente un programma di effettistica per chitarra elettrica, Rakarrack. Si sta rivelando un ottimo programma, con effetti piuttosto validi. Secondo voi esiste un modo per potere selezionare gli effetti tramite uno footswitch (dato che l'ho visto da un mio amico, ma specifico e parecchio costoso:300 euro)?
<ZaaMmY> che installando il driver raccomandato mi si oscurava tutto senza farmi vedere
<ZaaMmY> quindi mi serve sapere amministrare la cosa da terminale cosi casomai
<ZaaMmY> recupero la cosa senza dovermi reinstallare il sistema
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: ti chiedo scusa, ma non usando ubuntu non so dove ficchi i log di acpi. nella distro che uso io stanno in /var/log/messages (il syslog è quello)
<[Enrico]> o forse acpid non è attivo
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, il problema è che al boot, non so per quale strano motivo, non mi trova i files /dev/disks/by-uuid/ ....
<cristian_c> [Enrico], non c'è neanche messages in /var/log :(
<MoL0ToV> non trova gli stessi che trova col livecd
<MoL0ToV> in pratica
<MoL0ToV> sti uuid mi stanno facendo impazzire, si andava così bene con degli sda sdb sdc statici
<MoL0ToV> che casino
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, i nouveau non vanno bene?
<ZaaMmY> ?
<cristian_c> i driver open
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV,  ricordo che esisteva un comando per leggere gli uuid, l'ho visto l'altro giorno, ma ora non saprei trovarlo
<MoL0ToV> si
<MoL0ToV> ce l'ho il comando
<MoL0ToV> ma non ho capito perchè ad esempio
<MoL0ToV> gli uuid delle partizioni
<MoL0ToV> cioè
<MoL0ToV> di md0 per esempio
<MoL0ToV> è diverso dal uuid presente in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<MoL0ToV> hanno perfino un formato diverso...
<cristian_c> raid0?
<ZaaMmY> io ho 3 opzioni nei driver aggiuntivi... nella lista: quello raccomandato quello non raccomandato e un terzo coso nuovo per accelerazioni 3d sperimentale...
<cristian_c> lo sperimentale non lo consiglio
<cristian_c> però non si sa mai
<cristian_c> in ogni caso gli open non vanno bene?
<ZaaMmY> voglio poterli provare a uno a uno per vedere quale calza meglio perchè a volte vanno benissimo quelli sperimentali però non voglio dover reinstallare tutto a ogni tentativo
<cristian_c> Arkyos, footswitch?
<cristian_c> ZaaMmy, basta disattivarli
<cristian_c> ma non capisco se ti trovi male con gli open
<ZaaMmY> ma se non posso vedere niente perchè il driver aggiuntivo sbagliato a volte non mi fa vedere niente
<ZaaMmY> nemmeno in mod provvisoria
<ZaaMmY> non posso disattivare
<ZaaMmY> saprei anche farlo ma non da terminale
<ZaaMmY> perchè potrei accedere cmq alla console senza vedere nulla
<Arkyos> cristian_c: un interruttore
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, quindi in questo momento è installato il driver proprietario?
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: lo so in ubuntu è diverso
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, no raid1
<cristian_c> uhm
<ZaaMmY> è installato ma quello non raccomandato
<MoL0ToV> fortuna che dovrebbe essere automatico il raid linux...
<MoL0ToV> col cavolo
<ZaaMmY> mi va ma non come dovrebbe
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: o meglio non proprio. nel senso messages ci dovrebbe essere comunque...... bah forse non hai il syslog attivo
<MoL0ToV> d'ora in poi sempre raid hardware
<ZaaMmY> non è performantissimo
<MoL0ToV> è troppo segoso gestire il raid linux
<[Enrico]> ma è molto strano di default c'è, forse lo hai tolto
<MoL0ToV> adesso aspetto che sincronizzi per l'ennesima volta i dischi e poi provo a rebootare
<cristian_c> [Enrico], ti assicuro che non l'ho mai visto
<cristian_c> non penso che l abbiano anche gli altri utenti
<[Enrico]> cristian_c: nella mia ubuntu c'è, quindi permettisi se dubito
<luckysky> problema samba: posso accedere come utente guest con smbclient senza password, ma smbmount me la chiede e non so nemmeno quale mettere
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, quindi teoricamente dovresti provare a disattivare il driver proprietario per rimettere gli open, giusto?
<luckysky> qualche idea?
<Ab3L> ZaaMmY, cristian_c: ma un sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* seguito da un sudo apt-get install nouveau-firmware non andrebbe bene?
<ZaaMmY> Ab3L: forse hai ragione
<cristian_c> Ab3l, non ho scritto questo a ZaaMmy perchè non so se il pacchetto del proprietario inizia con quella stringa :D
<ZaaMmY> il mio spreco di tempo dipende da te ora ab3
<cristian_c> ma sicuramente hai ragione
<ZaaMmY> si ho verificato è come dice Ab3L
<ZaaMmY> dovrebbe andarmi bene
<ZaaMmY> speramo
<cristian_c> anche perché in genere viene fatto da interfaccia piuttosto che da modalità di ripristino
<Ab3L> ZaaMmY: prova a fare giusto apt-get remove nvid seguito dal tasto TAB per vedere che ti mette.
<ZaaMmY> lo so il trucco del tab
<ZaaMmY> non ci avevo pensato
<ZaaMmY> sembrava scontato
<ZaaMmY> ma poi non conoscendo nouveau
<Ab3L> ZaaMmY: senza il sudo
<ZaaMmY> cioè non ho mai provato nouveau qua
<ZaaMmY> questa è la incognita
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, sicuramente può esser di maggior aiuto recuperare il messaggio completo al boot
<Ab3L> ZaaMmY: nouveau è il driver open. dovrebbe essere installato come driver predefinito (di default) quando installi ubuntu
<Ab3L> scusate. cena.
<cristian_c> per vedere come altri hanno affrontato il problema
<ZaaMmY> si ora che guardo mi compare a nche nvidia-current
<ZaaMmY> cioe quello raccomandato
<ZaaMmY> ok vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> è quello proprietario
<cristian_c> il current è il proprietario
<Cressi> bobbybong, non ho risolto niente
<Cressi> jester-  sto cercando di risolvere un problema
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, aspetto che sincronizzi i dischi, ci mette un paio d'ore mi sa
<MoL0ToV> poi rebooto e torno col messaggio
<cristian_c> Arkyos, come funziona il footswitch?
<MoL0ToV> grazie
<Cressi>  Ho un problema con l'ultima release di ubuntu. Ogni volta che utilizzo un programma con ambiente grafico kde come ktorrent,k3b,amarok,kaffeine. Il computer non mi si spegne più facendo partire la ventola  a mille e rimanendo fissa la schermata di ubuntu di shutdown
<cristian_c> argh
<cristian_c> comunque segnatelo, molotov
<cristian_c> così non devi ripetere l'operazione tutte le volte
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> luckysky, mi sembra che qualcosa in merito sia scritto nel man di smbmount
<cristian_c> :)
<luckysky> risolto, grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> non ho fatto niente, ma mi sembra di averlo letto proprio sul man
<Arkyos_> cristian_c: inserendo il jack dello footswitch nell'apposita presa dell'amplificatore, si cambia canale dell'amplificatore (pulito o distorto, ad esempio) con un interruttore
<MoL0ToV> mh
<cristian_c> ok
<MoL0ToV> penso che il problema sia nel file di grub device.map
<cristian_c> non resta che attendere
<cristian_c> Arkyos, se il footswitch è collegato all'amplificatore non credo che la cosa possa interessare ubuntu, nel senso che ubuntu prende il segnale dall'amplificatore così come gli viene dato e non sa dell'esistenza del footswitch
<cristian_c> poi hai detto che è un'interruttore
<cristian_c> se applica degli effetti questi vengono passati all'amplificatore e da lì successivamente al pc
<cristian_c> esendo una chitarra elettrica immagino
<shindmar> buona afa a tutti!!!
<shindmar> D4vey non ci fù più?
<shindmar> non mi era mai venuta in mente un'idea così... proverò
<shindmar> (quando i miei non sono in casa)ù
<shindmar> dev'essere una goduria infilarsi le mutande ghiacciate di questi giorni
<ErVito> O.o
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, spero di non aver scritto delle inesattezze
<shindmar> scusasse hai ragione
<shindmar> a proposito, qual è il comando per joinare negli altri canali? non uso + irc come una volta
<ErVito>          /J #nomechan
<Arkyos_> Arkyos_: io uso il computer prima dell'amplificatore... mi chiedevo se esistesse un software, insomma, qualcosa che faccia in modo che ad una pressione dell'interruttore possa far cambiare effetti al programma. Forse è una domanda davvero troppo specifica
<cristian_c> sì, è una domanda specifica
<shindmar> domanda pertinente: è possibile con un comando cancellare tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti e riportare la 11.04 allo stato "di fabbrica"?
<cristian_c> ma io pensavo che la chitarra fosse collegata al pc tramite amplificatore (è elettrica :D )
<cristian_c> shindmar, dovresti effettuare i downgrade mi pare, forse lo feci per singoli pacchetti, ma non mi ricordo come, sorry
<shindmar> il kernel non è cambiato
<shindmar> è che ho scoperto che tutti i problemi di rete nascono dopo gli aggiornamenti, solo che ne ha fatti 200
<Arkyos_> perché in effetti, ora che ci penso un footswitch, diciamo "meccanico", si potrebbe fare sfruttando l'uscita stereo dell'effetto che precede il computer: basterebbe utilizzare (forse) un cavo stereo con due uscite mono, da collgare una (con il footswitch) al computer, l'altra all'amplificatore direttamente... si perderebbe qualcosa, ma in teoria si potrebbe fare scondo te?
<shindmar> tutti insieme, non so quale sia l'incriminato
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, e gli effetti in del footswitch si applicano direttamente sull'amplificatore, questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto
<MoL0ToV> scusate, se uno rimuove /etc/grub.d  come fa a riscaricarla?  ho provato a fare apt-get purge grub  e poi apt get install grub  ma non c'è ancora
<Arkyos_> cristian_c: ma infatti è quello il percorso che fanno i normali effetti (effetti a pedali - singoli - o pedaliere)
<cristian_c> shindmar, controlla la cronologia di synaptic
<Arkyos_> il fatto è che rakarrack è gratuito, piuttosto buono, e con uno footswitch sarebbe una vera pedaliera
<ZaaMmY> ho risolto il problema del driver aggiuntivo
<ZaaMmY> grazie Ab3L
<ZaaMmY> grazie cristian_c
<Ab3L> ZaaMmY, di nulla
<shindmar> cristian come faccio?
<cristian_c> shindmar, File->Cronologia
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, il xavo stereo lo collegheresti al jack della chitarra?
<cristian_c> *cavo
<ZaaMmY> cmq il driver aggiuntivo current non mi andava bene... era quello sperimentale invece che è perfetto ora
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, adesso stai utilizzando i nouveau?
<ZaaMmY> no
<ZaaMmY> niiente nouveau
<ZaaMmY> è uno strano che nn conosco
<cristian_c> di solito sono numerati
<Arkyos_> no, al pedale da cui proviene il segnale proveniente a sua volta dalla chitarra. Le due diramazioni mono andrebbero al computer e all'amlificatore. Quella del computer andrebbe comunque all'amplificatore, al cui input apllicherei un adattatore
<cristian_c> viene indicato anche in Driver Hardware
<ZaaMmY> non sono incorso come l'altra volta nel fare alla cieca questa volta quindi mi è andata molto bene
<Arkyos_> cristian_c: capito?
<shindmar> cristian non riesco
<shindmar> sarò impedito ma non trovo sta cronologia
<cristian_c> shindmar, apri il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> sulla 11.04 c'è
<davide> qualcuno potrebbe passarmi la cartella /usr/share/empathy-chat-themes/
<shindmar> fatto grazie
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, mmmhh, sto riflettendo...
<shindmar> provo a connettermi con mirc
<shindmar> ecchime qua
<shindmar> cristian la cronologia è vuota!
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, non ho capito bene il motivo del collegare la seconda uscita mono all'amplificatore
<Arkyos_> quella che non va al computer?
<cristian_c> visto che la prima uscita mono viene collegata al footswitch e da lì al pc
<cristian_c> almeno così hai scritto
<cristian_c> shindmar, allora forse non hai fatto aggiornamenti
<shindmar> nono li ho fatti!!! ho anche riavviato alla fine dell'installazione 10 minuti fa
<shindmar> misà che reinstallo, tanto faccio prima
<cristian_c> quando io avevo dubbi su cosa avessi aggiornato in un certo giorno andavo a controllare la coronologia per ricostruire l'accaduto (tornando sul luogo del delitto XD )
<shindmar> farò gli aggiornamenti 1 alla volta.. sigh. scoprirò qual è l'assassino del mio router
<Arkyos_> semplice: con l'interruttore spento, il segale andrebbe direttamente all'amplificatore, come se il computer non ci fosse. Con l'interruttore acceso, si mixerebbero
<shindmar> ci si risente quando trovo quel maledetto aggiornamento!!! ciau!
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, mi sembra proprio un escamotage sensato, prova :)
<shindmar> grazie per l'aiuto cristian
<ZaaMmY> ragazzi ho un'altra cosa ancora da chiedere
<Arkyos_> è proprio questo il fatto: in questo caso, è come spegnere o accendere l'effetto (che è sul computer), ma a me servirebbe qualcosa che selezioni il tipo di effetto tramite più interruttori
<ZaaMmY> voglio modificare il mio username
<Arkyos_> forse è un po' difficile da spiegare (e da fare, soprattutto)
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, ma infatti ho capito il meccanismo che hai spiegato, lo utilizzeresti come un vero e proprio deviatore
<Arkyos_> esatto
<cristian_c> che spegne un canale mono all'occorrenza
<Arkyos_> esattamente
<cristian_c> e lascia soltanto l'amplificatore
<Arkyos_> tra l'altro, mi è venuta proprio ora questa idea
<Arkyos_> sì
<Arkyos_> se entrambi sono accesi, si ha un segnale stereo che all'amplificatore, che è mono, risulterebbe già mixato in un solo canale
<Arkyos_> però stereo
<cristian_c> Arkyos_, però non ho capito l'ultimo problema posto:
<cristian_c> ma a me servirebbe qualcosa che selezioni il tipo di effetto tramite più interruttori
<cristian_c> <--- non ho capito bene questo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dimmi pure cosa stavi cercando di spiegare
<Arkyos_> cristian_c: sì, allora. Usandola solzione che ti ho detto, userei il footswitch come interruttore, per deviare o no il segnale. In pratica, è come spegnere o riaccendere l'effetto al computer. Ma a me servirebbe selezionare l'effetto all'interno della banca effetti del programma, senza interrompere la catena
<Arkyos_> cioè, è proprio un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> in parole povere?
<cristian_c> (non conosco il programma :P )
<Arkyos_> l'idea di cui ti ho parlato è un'altra cosa, staccata, diciamo, che mi è venuta in mente ora
<cristian_c> io sto parlando della banca effetti
<cristian_c> la selezione degli effetti
<Arkyos_> anziché deviare il segnale, mi servirebbe farlo andare comunque al computer e qui aggiungere gli effetti
<cristian_c> è questo che non mi è chiaro
<cristian_c> :)
<Arkyos_> ma anziché selezionare con i tasti, con un footswitch
<Arkyos_> semplice, no?
<Arkyos_> (da dire)
<Arkyos_> :D
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Arkyos_> è molto difficile, vero?
<cristian_c> quindi il footswitch meccanico non sarebbe un footswitch reale
<cristian_c> per footswitch meccanico intendevi quel tipo di collegamento
<cristian_c> invece con il footswitch vero e proprio (quello costoso)
<cristian_c> vorresti selezionare gli effetti
<cristian_c> per tasti intendi quelli della pedaliera?
<cristian_c> XD
<Arkyos_> esatto
<cristian_c> il problema è che adesso devo staccare
<cristian_c> sei disponibile in un altro momento in irc per concludere il discorso?
<Arkyos_> ma sì
<Arkyos_> no problem
<cristian_c> se mi dici data e rorario si può fare
<cristian_c> e vedo se concide con i miei
<cristian_c> *coincide
<cristian_c> altrimenti chiedi a qualcun altro però è una cosa tecnica
<cristian_c> purtroppo non posso restasre :D
<cristian_c> *restare
<cristian_c> ciao a tutti, buona serata
<ZaaMmY> scusate
<ZaaMmY> mi sapete dire come si cambia il nome ubuntu?
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, riformula la domanda...
<ZaaMmY> cambiare sapete il nome proprio hai presente su terminale compare utente@ubuntu:
<ZaaMmY> io quello voglio cambiare
<d4vey> ah si è il nome della macchina... aspetta che ti dico... l'avevo fatto pure io...
<ZaaMmY> grazie già solo per interessarti
<Guest74839> come funziona ?
<Guest74839> qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano ?  Ho fatto un aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04 ed ora fa il boot in tty1..... scrive xxx-laptop login:...... e rimane in tty .....
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, ci sei?
<ZaaMmY> yes
<d4vey> sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<ZaaMmY> thx
<d4vey> e modifichi e riavvii (non so se basta solo logoff)
<d4vey> e non ricordo se si sfasciava qualcosa :P
<d4vey> Guest39216, intendi che non sei più in modalità grafica ma da console?
<d4vey> *terminale
<Guest74839> si esatto
<d4vey> mmm...
<d4vey> prova a premere ctrl+alt+F7
<d4vey> e dicci che succede
<ZaaMmY> si d4vey quello mi dice il nome della macchina... cioè ssammyy@ubuntu: corrispondente a user@macchina: se io cambio il nome della macchina non mi cambia anche la cartella il nome della cartella home... io voglio cambiare user
<ZaaMmY> fraintendimento XD
<d4vey> a vuoi cambiare nome-utente non il nome della macchina!!!
<ZaaMmY> cmq ho cambiato anche il nome macchina
<ZaaMmY> sono abituato con sammy@sammy
<Guest74839> ok grazie d4vey .... provo, ma devo sostituire l'HD ...... uso 2 hd diversi con notebook....
<ZaaMmY> tutto questo perchè ho installato da dentro windows
<ZaaMmY> uff
<d4vey> Guest39216, cioè per fare le prove devi cambiare hd?
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, quindi? devi cambiare il nome utente o no?
<ZaaMmY> si
<Guest74839> si
<Guest74839> ora sono in ambiente win 7
<d4vey> Guest39216, bestia che casino, non hai un pc da usare nel frattempo?!
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, ti dico la procedura che farei io.
<Guest74839> no..... hihii
<d4vey> Guest39216, la vedo dura... prima della fine impazzisci...
<Guest74839> ... ma con Ctrl+Alt+F7 cosa dovrebbe succedere ?
<Guest74839> io non i capisco nulla con Ubuntu...
<d4vey> passi all tty* sulla quale generalmente è presente la modalità grafica.
<d4vey> se non funziona, proviamo a farla partire... magari non è semplicemente avviata
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, ci sei?
<ZaaMmY> yes
<Guest74839> se non funziona qual'è il comando x farla partire ????
<d4vey> Guest39216, prova startx ... o xinit... roba simile ...
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, 1. crei un altro nome utente con pieni privilegi. (lo chiamerò UTENTENUOVO)
<d4vey> 2. esci ed entri col nuovo utente
<ZaaMmY> ok
<ZaaMmY> io lo chiamerò come voglio cioè sammy
<d4vey> 3. modifichi il UTENTENUOVO in VECCHIOUTENTE con il comando usermod -l nuovoutente vecchioutente
<Guest74839> ok d4vey provo......   senza sudo..... senza nulla..... direttamente xinit dopo il login ?
<d4vey> Guest39216, nel caso prova con sudo...
<d4vey> ma non dovrebbe essre necessario
<Guest74839> bene, grazie per l'aiuto...... spengo e cambio hd..... buona serata..... se parte mi farò vivo.....
<d4vey> 4. modifchi la home, se vuoi, ma te lo sconsiglio
<ZaaMmY> sono solo 3 i passaggi d4vey?
<d4vey> 5. accedi col nuovo utente
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, non ti conviene però fare la cosa più corretta dal punto di vista pratico
<ZaaMmY> dilla
<d4vey> cioè creare un nuovo utente da zero e piazzarci dentro nella home ciò che vuoi?
<d4vey> in questo modo vai mooolto più trnaquillo
<d4vey> (anche se la curiosità del cambio-nome ci stà)
<ZaaMmY> scusa d4vey puoi essere piu chiaro senza lettere accentate
<d4vey> dicevo, la cosa piu lineare e' che tu ti crei un nuovo utente, e utilizzi quello stop. Copiandoti al massimo le cose che hai nella attuale home.
<d4vey> no?
<ZaaMmY> e poi cancello il vecchio utente
<d4vey> si, lo lasci per qualche periodo in modo da avere cmq a disposizione anche tutte le dir nascoste nel caso vuoi riprendere qualche impostazione
<d4vey> e poi lo cancelli quando sei sicuro
<ZaaMmY> ok
<d4vey> brao! ;)
<d4vey> stacco
<d4vey> buona serata a tutti!
<ZaaMmY> ciao
<RobyBob> d4vey non c'è più ?????
<RobyBob> qualcuno può aiutarmi ? ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non parte più in modo grafico
<bobbybong> RobyBob, sudo apt-get update
<RobyBob> d4vey mi aveva consigliato di dare il comando startx
<bobbybong> RobyBob, dopo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RobyBob> ho visto che il problema è NVIDIA
<RobyBob> non trova i driver NVIDIA
<bobbybong> ho capito adesso
<RobyBob> bobbybong ..... sai come si fa a caricare i driver ?
<bobbybong> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg RobyBob
<RobyBob> in questo modo cosa succede bobbybong ?
<bobbybong> ti riconfigura il server grafico
<RobyBob> si arrangia lui a trovare i driver  della scheda nvidia ?
<bobbybong> ti fa partirte la grafica
<RobyBob> ok provo
<RobyBob> ma devo chiudere e sostituire l'hd...... ora sono in W7.....
<RobyBob> grazie bobbybong.... mi faccio vivo dopo
<RobyBob> quit
<RobyBob> bobby-bong ci sei ?
<RobyBob> bobbybong .... non funziona
<RobyBob> sempre no screens found
<ZaaMmY> raga qualcuno mi dice <options> di un comune fat32?
<RobyBob> come faccio a leggere il log  /var/log/xorg.0.log   dove dovrei trovare il problema NVIDIA nel dettaglio ?
<RobyBob> qualcuno sa dirmi come configurare NVIDIA ?  dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 non riesco più ad andare in modo grafico....
<ZaaMmY> ok risolto
<RobyBob> provato sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg suggeritomi da bobbybong ma non funziona
<RobyBob> qualcuno sa dirmi come configurare NVIDIA ?  dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 non riesco più ad andare in modo grafico.... il sistema parte in tty
<ErVito> RobyBob: hai provato a far fare tutto ad nvidia-settings
<RobyBob> spiegami.... non ci capisco nulla diubuntu....
<[anubi]> sera
<RobyBob> ErVito: da consolle posso lanciare nvidia.settings ????
<[anubi]> raga ho un problema.. stavo copiando un film in un hard disk usb e mi è apparso questo errore
<[anubi]> Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Input/output error
<ErVito> RobyBob: prova nvidia-settings -r
<ErVito> non l'ho mai fatto
<ErVito> dovrebbe riscrivere il file di configurazione
<ErVito> poi prova un restart
<RobyBob> con sudo ?
<ErVito> RobyBob: credo ci vogliano i permessi, non sapendo né leggere né scrivere prova in entrambi i modi, prima senza e se ti fa "marameo"
<ErVito> dagli un po' di sudore
<RobyBob> da quello che ho letto lui non trova i driver nvidia
<RobyBob> per provare il tuo suggerimento devo cambiare HD perchè ora sono sotto W7
<RobyBob> ErVito: mi puoi dire anche come leggere un file log ??? qual'è il comando ?   dentro il file log dovrei trovare la descrizione esatta del problema
<ErVito> RobyBob: credo devi guardare dentro dmesg
<ErVito> oppure muoviti nella home e cerca un file xsession-error, na robaccia simile
<ErVito> che dovrebbe contenere i gabbasisi di xorg
<ErVito> adesso devo scappare scusami
<RobyBob> il file log so qual'è.... ma non so quale comando usare per visualizzarlo....
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<jumpysnake>  arrivederci ragazzi
<rayzor_91> qualche italiano?
<pecos> ciao come controllare abilitare DMA su dischi riconosciuti come /dev/sdx ?
<linuxx> buonasera a tutti, vorrei sapere come settare la luminosità dello schermo del mio netbook samsung..chi mi aiuta?
<pecos> mi dici non ti funzionano i tasti o la combinazione di tasti preposti alla regolazione ?
<pecos> linuxx: mi dici non ti funzionano i tasti o la combinazione di tasti preposti alla regolazione ?
<linuxx> esatto, non funzionano i tasti
<linuxx> cioè intendo che non funzionano i tasti preposti alla regolazione della luminosità
<linuxx> ma anche se vado nelle impostazioni del monitor non c'è nulla che riguarda la luminosità
<pecos> hai gia' chiesto nel forum italiano o su launchpad ?
<linuxx> no, ho solo cercato in internet fino ad ora, pensavo fosse una banalità ma invece leggendo in giro è un problema molto comune!
<pecos> linuxx: ti ho mandato un link di launchpad
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-13
<cristian> ola
<paulk7> ciao, una info: ubuntu 12.04 non ha il file xorg.conf?
<superbbbfab> ciao a tutti
<superbbbfab> non riesco  ad aprire un fil, mi da quest errore: CD-ROM not in ISO 9660 format
<glpiana> ola
<Alienware> Ciao a tutti,ma su lubuntu non devo scaricare il pacchetto "Restricted Extras" ??
<glpiana> Alienware, perchè non dovresti?
<Alienware> Perchè sul Software Center non ci sta "Lubuntu Restricted Extras"
<glpiana> Alienware, lubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> Alienware, io nei repo lo vedo. su che versione sei?
<Alienware> 12.04
<glpiana> Alienware, io lo vedo anche su software center
<glpiana> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Alienware> Dove lo devo scrivere?
<glpiana> Alienware, nella ricerca, ma magari è il sofwtare center di lubuntu che fa i capricci
<glpiana> Alienware, chiudilo e apri un terminale
<ubot-it> lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<glpiana> Alienware, scrivi: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Alienware> Ook
<Alienware> Mi dice che adesso non posso scaricarlo perchè sto già scaricando un'altra cosa sul Software center
<Alienware> Ha quasi finito
<glpiana> beh se sta facendo altro aspetta
<Alienware> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1144537/
<Alienware> Che devo fare??
<glpiana> Alienware, premi il tasto TAB e ti verrà evidenziato l'ok. a quel punto premi invio
<Alienware> In pratica ha finito a installare restricted e mi fa sta schermata e non riesco a premere invio
<glpiana> Alienware, ah, di punto interrogativo ne basta uno :)
<Alienware> Eh scusa :D
<Alienware> Ok ha fatto,grazie :D
<glpiana> :)
<conteblod> salve ragazzi
<conteblod> ho bisogno di aiuto!
<glpiana> !aiuto | conteblod
<ubot-it> conteblod: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alienware> Di direttamente che ti serve :)
<conteblod> su xchat non mi effettua il resume dei file, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<conteblod> se interrotto enon riprende lo ricomincia
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rip-> ciao a tutti!
<rip-> avrei bisogno di una mano
<rip-> chi può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !chat | conteblod
<ubot-it> conteblod: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !aiuto | rip-
<ubot-it> rip-: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<conteblod> ok grazie
<MaLa> Buongiorno a tutti!
<MaLa> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi un attimo con un problema in PHP? Le ho provate tutte e, forse, la visione di uno esterno potrebbe illuminarmi..
<glpiana> !chat | MaLa
<ubot-it> MaLa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rip-> bene: ho installato lubuntu 12.04 su una SD da 8 gb , ma ora all'avvio di GRUB mi esce scritto: "error: no such device:....... error: hd2,1 cannot get C/H/S values.....error: you need to load the kernel first. Press any key to continue...
<jester-> !caht | MaLa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<jester-> !caht | MaLa
<jester-> !chat | MaLa
<MaLa> Grazie!
<rip-> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> rip-:  grub dove lo hai installato
<rip-> non saprei jester...credo sull'hd del computer
<rip-> come faccio a verificare?
<jester-> rip-: se al boot ti appare ul menu sta su hd del pc, il pc supporta avvio da usb?
<rip-> sì, allora sta sull'hd....il pc dovrebbe supportare il  boot da usb, perché ho installato ubuntu sulla SD tramite una penna USB
<glpiana> rip-, se è su sd dovrai dire al pc di fare boot da sd
<rip-> bene...e come posso fare a dirglielo?
<jester-> rip-: vedre una isb e usarla non è la stessa cosa che boot da usb
<glpiana> se grub è sulla sd. se invece sei sicuro di averlo impostato a mano perchè venisse messo su hd è altro discorso
<jester-> rip-: òè vecio il pc?
<glpiana> rip-, devi guardare nelle opzioni di boot, esattamente come per il boot da usb
<rip-> il pc è un netbook Acer Aspire One AO101
<rip-> glpiana, devo entrare nel BIOS per controllare?
<glpiana> rip-, a meno di avere un tasto dedicato alla impostazione del boot
<rip-> no, devo entrare nel BIOS....e andare nelle opzioni di boot....come faccio a capire se accetta il boot da USB (o SD)?
<glpiana> rip-, penso che le abbreviasioni siano usb hdd e sdd
<glpiana> *abbreviazioni
<rip-> controllo subito sul BIOS, glpiana
<jester-> rip-: quanti anni ha l'accero
<glpiana> rip-, penso tu possa riconoscerlo anche per la dimensione. se sai che  è da 8 giga, cerca  8 giga
<rip-> jester, non saprei proprio :(
<jester-> rip-: va bè con attacata la sd entra nel bios e controlla se in sequenza di boot la vede
<rip-> glpiana, dalla dimensione non si riconosce, ma le opzioni di boot sono : IDE 0: P-SSD1800 e Network Boot
<rip-> (o intendevi le opzioni di boot, così come indicate nel menù "Boot" del bios?)
<glpiana> sarà quel SSD
<rip-> ecco...e quindi non parte da sd?
<jester-> rip-: lo devi mettere per primo
<glpiana> rip-, non ho detto questo. prova a selezionarlo come periferica di boot
<rip-> selezionarlo dove? nel bios?
<Mauro_> Mi date la procedura + veloce per postare sreenshot usando l'applicazione schermata? E dove postarli grazie :)
<rip-> devi usare shutter, Mauro_
<Mauro_> Dove lo trovo? nel software center?
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi, bentrovato cristian_c, anche oggi ho bisogno di questa chat per un aiuto: sto personalizzando il mio Ubuntu e dopo aver installato il cubo volevo anche avere i comandi sulla base dello schermo come quelli del MAC, l'ho visto in diversi video su youtube e mi prende tantissimo. solo che non so come fare. Voi, invece, siete degli esperti e volevo approfittare delvostro aiuto. Grazie.
<glpiana> Fetentone, tipo questa? http://pbs01.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/awn.png
<Fetentone> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<glpiana> !awn | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<Fetentone> grazieeeeeeeeeeeee, e se si va avanti così, chi lo tocca quel windows. MITICIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiii
<Davide_G> non sarebbe meglio la cairo dock? http://glx-dock.org/
<glpiana> Davide_G, per me è meglio non usarle ste cose, ma siamo off topic e il tizio è uscito
<Davide_G> non l'avevo visto xD
<Andenor> salve ho un problema con la con la configurazione di una connessione wireles
<glpiana> Andenor, speiga
<glpiana> *spiega
<Andenor> quando tento di modificare le impostazioni della connessione, non mi funziona il pulsante "Applica" : rimane grigio e non riesco a cliccarci sopra
<glpiana> Andenor, con che programma?
<Andenor> Applet NetworkManager 0.8
<glpiana> Andenor, sei su oneiric?
<Andenor> non so cosa significa
<glpiana> Andenor, la versione di ubuntu su cui sei qual è?
<Andenor> 10.04
<glpiana> Andenor, prendi una schermata della finestra in cui applica rimane grigio
<glpiana> !image | Andenor
<ubot-it> Andenor: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Andenor> http://imagebin.org/224396
<glpiana> adnon puoi pretendere che ti dia applica se non compili nulla
<Andenor> lo so, ma non mi da applica anche quando tento di compilare qualcosa:
<Andenor> ora te ne mando un'altra con un campo compilato...
<Andenor> ora funziona... digitavo un codice sbagliato... chiedo scusa per il disturbo...
<glpiana> :)
<Mauro_> Si può installare Picasa su Ubuntu a vedere qui https://www.google.it/webhp?hl=it&tab=ww#hl=it&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=picasa+per+ubuntu&oq=picasa+per+&gs_l=hp.1.2.0l10.7813.13291.1.16100.11.10.0.1.1.0.314.1750.0j7j2j1.10.0...0.0...1c.NayTgJC_HFU&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=8eb23e863ced336c&biw=994&bih=650 parrebbe di si...
<glpiana> Mauro_, quei link dicono tutti "installare picasa su ubuntu usando wine"
<Mauro_> Quindi non si può fare o non funziona ?
<glpiana> Mauro_, non lo so, non l'ho mai fatto, ma se vuoi provare a installarlo devi usare wine
<glpiana> !wine | Mauro_
<ubot-it> Mauro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Mauro_> Ok grazie ci proverò :)
<giordan> salve a tutti/e, c'è un modo per ridurre le icone di gnome.shell? grazie
<Alex22> salve
<Alex22> è consigliato mettere i ppa di lffl su ubuntu x64?
<glpiana> Alex22, è sconsigliato mettere qualsiasi ppa su qualsiasi versione
<Alex22> grazie
<Alex22> posso sapere tecnicamente quali sono i rischi nel farlo?
<glpiana> Alex22, i ppa no sono repository ufficiali. i rischi che corri sono che il software non sia pacchettizzato bene, che il ppa non sia mantenuto aggiornato coi repository ufficiali e che qualcuno ci infili del software "cattivo"
<Alex22> capito, il software "cattivo" cosa può fare? Linux non dovrebbe essere sicuro in questo senso? senza autorizzazioni cosa può fare un sw di terze parti?
<glpiana> Alex22, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<MattMarked> Buongiorno, ho dei problemi con una scheda di rete wifi, posso chiedere qui?
<jester-> MattMarked: quale sheda
<MattMarked> la scheda è una netgear, il driver è rtl8187.. funziona spesso bene, a volte però, in seguito alla connessione di un altro pc alla rete wifi, comincia a dare dei problemi strani
<a7x> sheda
<MattMarked> ad esempio, la connessione permane e sembra funzionante, se però uso un qualsiasi browser per navigare mi viene il messaggio di errore di DNS malconfigurato
<a7x> MattMarked, non ha senso, da come descrivi il problema sembra essere un malfunzionamento del router
<a7x> hai l'alice gate?
<MattMarked> è quello che ho pensato anche io, l'unica cosa strana è che da questi problemi solo ogni tanto e solo con la scheda netgear.. i pc con altre schede wifi non danno problemi
<MattMarked> No come router ho un TP-Link
<a7x> sai cos'è una connessione pppoe?
<a7x> ppp*
<MattMarked> sì, over ethernet giusto ?
<a7x> sì
<a7x> hai telecom?
<a7x> ppp sta per point to point protocol
<MattMarked> sì, ho telecom
<a7x> capita anche a me, anche se io pensavo fosse colpa del router
<a7x> probabilmente gli altri PC funzionano perchè hanno un os diverso, una configurazione diversa
<a7x> e mantengono in cache i dns
<a7x> MattMarked, mi confermi che hanno un os diverso?
<MattMarked> purtroppo mi dispiace dirti di no, ne ho 3 e sono tutti con ubuntu 12.04  aggiornato quotidianamente
<a7x> bene, è curioso allora
<MattMarked> posso dirti però
<MattMarked> che se nel pc "malfunzionante" cambio chiave wifi
<MattMarked> riprende a funzionare senza problemi
<a7x> in che senso cambi chiave wifi? cambi la wpa?
<MattMarked> scusa non chiave
<a7x> o rinnovi il lease?
<MattMarked> chiavetta* inteso come rete
<a7x> sempre più strano
<MattMarked> oddio sono dislessico. cambio scheda di rete
<a7x> sì avevo compreso
<a7x> comunque io ora ti dò una soluzione che può funzionare magari evitando il problema hw o bypassandolo
<MattMarked> ah un'altra cosa
<MattMarked> ok ti ringrazio!
<a7x> allora, hai due possibilità oppure una via di mezzo tra le due
<snjzz> salve ho dei problemi con i file mkv
<MattMarked> ok ti seguo
<a7x> 1. creare una connessione pppoe tra te e la telecom (abbastanza semplice) 2. Inserire manualmente gli indirizzi dns, magari quelli di google
<a7x> non si escludono tra di loro
<a7x> !pppoe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pppoe'
<snjzz> ho una radeon hd 6770m ma i film si vedono un po' a scatti
<snjzz> uso xine con output video xv
<MattMarked> ok ti ringrazio a7x, mi segno i tuo consigli e googolo un pò nel caso mi bloccassi nel portare avanti una delle soluzioni
<a7x> MattMarked: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/AdslPppoe
<a7x> questo è per il pppoe
<a7x> mentre per il dns googla un attimo qual'è l'impostazione giusta sull'ultima versione di ubuntu
<MattMarked> ok grazie mille :D
<a7x> (non ce l'ho sotto mano, e la cambiano spesso)
<a7x> i server da inserire sono: 8.8.8.8 per il primario, 8.8.4.4 per il secondario
<MattMarked> grazie ancora! gentilissimo
<snjzz> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<a7x> !qualcuno | snjzz
<ubot-it> snjzz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<snjzz> ok
<mapreri> sapete dirmi come fare in modo che thunderbid usi utf-8 al posto di iso-$quellocheè ??
<mapreri> ho trovato nell'editor di configurazione un intl-charset-default e settato a utf-8, ma non cambia niente...
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> devo includere un audio a un video
<DD3my> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho provato vari editor ma non riesco a farli funzionare
<DD3my> neanche con guida?
<cristian_c> devo sopratutto fare in modo di aumentare la velocità di riproduzione dela clip
<cristian_c> ho guardato gli help ma non ci sono propri riferimenti du come fare
<cristian_c> *su
<cristian_c> *proprio
<DD3my> che programmi hai usato?
<DD3my> hai ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ovvio, siamo sul chan di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ho provato kdenlive, avidemux, openshot e pitivi
<cristian_c> ma ho fallito in tutti i casi
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi è pratico di questi software?
<DD3my> cristian_c, grazie per avermi detto che siamo sulla chan di ubuntu :D a parte gli scherzi, io avevo fatto tempo fa un operazione del genere con pitivi e non avevo avuto problemi
<DD3my> cioè nell'inserire una traccia audio al video
<cristian_c> eh, mi hai chiesto se usavo ubuntu ;)
<cristian_c> DD3my, ci sono riuscito, ma non ho capito come aumentare la velocità
<cristian_c> nel senso che non viene aumentata
<cristian_c> oppure viene castrato il video
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire bene il motivo
<DD3my> cristian_c, ascolta ora vado a cena come torno se ci sei ancora cerchiamo una soluzione
<DD3my> sperando che esista
<DD3my> va bene?
<cristian_c> boh, spero di risolvere
<cristian_c> :)
<Alienware> Ciao a tutti,ho un problema riguardante il BIOS,se potete darmi una mano contattatemi in chat privata
<DD3my> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> ya
<DD3my> cristian_c, hai trovato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> grazie a peace
<DD3my> cristian_c, e di che? non ho fatto nulla :D peace
<Alienware> C'è nessuno disposto ad aiutarmi??
<cristian_c> DD3my, infatti è stato peace
<cristian_c> DD3my, ora devo capire come ridurre la dimensione dell'ogv
<cristian_c> DD3my, hai qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Alineware, esponi
<cristian_c> *Alienware
<DD3my> cristian_c, che programma stai usando per ridurre il video?
<cristian_c> nessuno
<cristian_c> al monento ho creato l'ogv con kdenlive
<cristian_c> *momento
<DD3my> cristian_c, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=432874
<cristian_c> avidemux non apre gli ogv
<cristian_c> DD3my, altre idee?
<DD3my> aspetta che controllo
<DD3my> cristian_c, e se fai nuovo progetto e poi importi il tuo file ogv?
<cristian_c> ok, ma dopo?
<cristian_c> (sempre su kdenlive, ovviamente§)
<cristian_c> DD3my, a cosa stavi pensando in particolare?
<DD3my> perche quando inizi un nuovo progetto puoi impostare la grandezza del video e successivamente puoi importare il tuo file ogv
<cristian_c> DD3my, posso importarlo comunque, ma cosa intendi con 'grandezza'?
<DD3my> dimensioni video
<DD3my> 1024x600 per esempio
<cristian_c> io ho usato una particolare, aspetta
<cristian_c> DD3my, Dimensione: 720x576
<Robbonzo> salve gente
<cristian_c> DD3my, che cosa devo vedere precisamente?
<DD3my> cristian_c, allora ti spiego perche io ho appena aperto pitivi è ho cliccato su nuovo progetto, la dimensione base è quella che mi hai detto appena tu,
<cristian_c> io ho aperto proprietà della clip
<DD3my> in che dimensione la vorresti trasformare?
<cristian_c> io vorrei solo diminuire la dimensione in MB
<DD3my> quanti MB è adessso?
<cristian_c> 43 MB sono troppi
<cristian_c> per 3:22 secondi
<cristian_c> tre minuti e 22 secondi
<DD3my> ricordati che è in formato ov
<DD3my> ogv
<cristian_c> sì, ma ho visto degli ogv daq massimo 8 MB
<cristian_c> *da
<DD3my> il formato del file deve essere per forza in ogv?
<DD3my> perche puoi convertirlo altrimenti
<cristian_c> DD3my, pok, ma gli altri video sono in ogv e pesano meno
<cristian_c> *ok
<DD3my> cristian_c, aspetta che controllo una cosa
<DD3my> cristian_c, dove hai vvisto questi ogv cosi piccoli?
<DD3my> magari hanno utilizzato un convertitore per ridurre la grandezza in MB
<cristian_c> DD3my, quale convertitore?
<DD3my> cristian_c, tramite interfaccia grafica c'è winff da terminale ffmpeg
<cristian_c> DD3my, sì, l'ho installato oggi, ma non ho capito cosa dovrei fare esattamente
<cristian_c> ora lo apro
<DD3my> va bene
<cristian_c> l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> e poi?
<DD3my> perfetto aggiungi il tuo video
<cristian_c> ho aggiunto il file ogv
<DD3my> seleziona la modalita di conversione
<DD3my> e poi clicca su converti
<cristian_c> come devo convertire?
<cristian_c> sto facendo
<DD3my> c'è un icona in alto con scritto converti
<DD3my> ok va bene
<cristian_c> non trovo il file di destinazione
<DD3my> in basso c'è scritto cartella destinazione
<DD3my> ci deve essere il percorso
<cristian_c> ok, trovato
<cristian_c> 2.8 MB
<cristian_c> però è un file audio, non video
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> prova5.ogg
<cristian_c> DD3my, sono tornato al punto di partenza
<DD3my> cristian_c, come è un file audio?
<DD3my> ogg è audio-video
<cristian_c> winff ha convertito da ogv in ogg
<DD3my> e ti è uscita una traccia audio?
<DD3my> prova a convertirlo che ne so in avi
<DD3my> per vedere
<cristian_c> non converte in avi
<cristian_c> no, ogg è proprio audio
<cristian_c> non ho capito questa cosa del convertitore
<DD3my> boh
<DD3my> prova in mpeg
<DD3my> oppure prova in ogg
<DD3my> magari si riduce la dimensione
<cristian_c> ma ogg è audio
<cristian_c> e si è ridotto, ma si perde il video
<Fetentone> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> O,o
<cristian_c> DD3my, però mi chiedo quale convertitore abbiano usato per ridurre lo spazio occupato dai video
<DD3my> winff si basa su ffmpeg
<DD3my> a questo punto ti consiglio di aprire il terminale
<DD3my> e di usare ffmpeg da riga di comandoo
<cristian_c> non c'è problema
<Fetentone> ciao, come posso cambiare o trovare nuovi canali dove poter utilizzare il !list, grazie.
<cristian_c> il punto è come usarlo
<cristian_c> !warez | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<DD3my> cristian_c, ecco qua http://ciaolinux.myblog.it/archive/2008/10/03/convertire-un-video-con-ffmpeg.html
<cristian_c> grazie
<DD3my> quando installi winff di solito ti installa automaticamente anche ffmpeg quindi non dovresti avere problemi
<DD3my> altrimenti se non c'è ffmpeg nel tuo pc
<Fetentone> !warez
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg e risolvi tutto
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> !abuso
<ubot-it> Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<Fetentone> ??? ma come vado in un altro canale a me esce solo #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> DD3my, in termini di spazio occupato cosa cambia tra pal e ntsc?
<DD3my> che il pal ha una risoluzione migliore rispetto al ntsc
<cristian_c> allora scelgo ntsc se non lo è già
<DD3my> perche uno usa una frequenza video di 29 fotogrammi per secondo a 60 Hz
<cristian_c> dovrebbe ridurre la dimensione
<DD3my> si dovrebbe, poi dimmi come esce
<cristian_c> guardo un attimo il man di ffmpeg, perché non mi è chiara la sintassi
<DD3my> va bene
<DD3my> se vuoi i formati scrivi : fffmpeg -formats
<DD3my> mentre -i cosi, indica il file di input
<DD3my> -s, imposta la risoluzione del formato
<cristian_c> DD3my, no, non ho capito come impostare l'ntsc
<cristian_c> :(
<DD3my> cristian_c,  lascia perdere per ora l ntsc
<cristian_c> e allora come posso fare?
<DD3my> prova prima a convertire il file da riga  di comando per vedere come ti esce e quando sarà grande
<DD3my> quanto*
<cristian_c> eh, ma devo capire su cosa agire
<DD3my> cioè?
<cristian_c> devi scriverlo il comando
<DD3my> te lo dico io
<DD3my> allora scrivi
<DD3my> ffmpeg -i nomevideo.ogv nomevideoconvertito.mpg
<DD3my> questo puo essere un esempio
<cristian_c> eh, ma io vorrei mantenere l'ogv
<DD3my> aspetta che provo una cosa io nel mio pc
<PhiOn> ciao ragazzi
<PhiOn> c'è un modo per non ricevere anche l'head di risposta del server?
<PhiOn> oppure di ignorarlo?
<cristian_c> specifica l'argomento
<PhiOn> al fine di ricevere soltanto i dati che m'interessano
<PhiOn> socket C
<cristian_c> ok
<PhiOn> se ricevo anche l'header in file risulta compromesso
<PhiOn> ho creato una funzione in grado di eliminarlo
<DD3my> cristian_c, fatto sta che anche se cerco di scaricare un video in ogv occupa un sacco, forse è proprio questo formato che aumenta le dimensioni
<PhiOn> ma vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per effettuare una richiesta
<PhiOn> senza che ricevo l'header
<cristian_c> DD3my, da dove hai preso l'esempio?
<DD3my> cristian_c,  niente ho provato a scaricare un video da youtube in ogv
<DD3my> e occupa esettamente 94,7 MB per 4 minuti di canzone
<cristian_c> non sapevo che su youtube i video fossero in ogv
<PhiOn> nessuna idea?
<DD3my> no l ho scaricato nel pc in ogv
<cristian_c> anche perché ogv è un formato libero
<cristian_c> DD3my, non ho capito
<cristian_c> PhiOn, non mi è chiaro quale softwar estai utilizzando
<DD3my> cristian_c, allora ho scaricato un video da youtube nel mio pc in formato ogv
<PhiOn> ho fatto un programma in C
<cristian_c> appunto, mi sembra strano che youtube usi questo formato
<PhiOn> che inplementa una socket
<cristian_c> !chat | PhiOn
<ubot-it> PhiOn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PhiOn> in sostanza si connette all'iphone e fa delle richieste
<DD3my> cristian_c, stai faacendo confusione.. youtube utilizza altri formati
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> mi sembra poco realistico
<DD3my> ti faccio un esempio
<DD3my> il video di youtube è in flv io l ho scaricato nel mio pc in ogv
<cristian_c> ah, l'hai convertito?
<DD3my> in teoria con un programma che si chiama youtube-dl puoi scaricare i video di youtube in qualsiasi formato tu voglia
<DD3my> si te lo converte nel formato che vuoi tu
<cristian_c> eh beh, allora è normale che diventi grande dopo una conversione da altro formato
<DD3my> io evito comunque di usare il formato ogv, di solito uso mpeg oppure avi o flv
<cristian_c> DD3my, mi chiedo allora come sia possibile creare ogv molto piccoli rispetto a questo
<cristian_c> massimo una decina di MB o già di lì
<cristian_c> *giù
<DD3my> non saprei risponderti
<cristian_c> ok
<DD3my> cristian_c, usi per caso virtual box?
<cristian_c> uhm no
<cristian_c> come mai?
<cristian_c> l'ho usato in passato
<DD3my> cristian_c, perche potevi virtualizzare winzoz e installare un applicazione di conversione
<cristian_c> ma non è la stessa cosa di winff
<cristian_c> ?
<DD3my> in teoria si
<DD3my> pero questa applicazione permette di convertire piu velocemente il tuo file
<cristian_c> che sia veloce o meno l'importante è il risultato
<DD3my> se vuoi te lo posso fare io al volo
<cristian_c> eh, ma sono 43 MB
<DD3my> caricalo da qualche parte cosi lo scarico
<DD3my> e lo modifico
<DD3my> altrimenti se ci sei domani mattina facciamo tutto con piu tranquillitò
<DD3my> tranquillità
<cristian_c> e chissà dove carico una vestia del genere
<cristian_c> fino ad ora ho caricato sempre file molto più piccoli
<cristian_c> *bestia
<DD3my> va be 43 MB non è grandissimo
<DD3my> da caricare in un sito
<cristian_c> DD3my, ci saranno delle tecniche per ridurre le dimensioni dei file, ma al momento non le conosco
<cristian_c> devo approfondire :)
<DD3my> cristian_c,  si immagino
<cristian_c> buonanotte
<DD3my> buonanotte anche a te
<cri> ciao
<Fetentone> raga, qualcuno mi dice come cambio il server, io devo inserire irc.oltreirc.net
<cri> lista reti aggiungi nuovo
<jester-> Fetentone: /server irc.oltreirc.net
<Fetentone> cri, fino adesso ho provato ma quando clicco su connetti, gira e rigira non si connette perchè dice che non è digitato bene e prova con i successivi
<Fetentone> jester-, scusa, dove lo digito???
<jester-> li dove scrivi
<Fetentone> no, non va...
<jester-> ci sono ddentro
<jester-> Fetentone: ci sono dentro
<cri> jester-, sara stato bannato XD
<Fetentone> io ho appena installato xchat, poi ho configurato i trasferimenti dopodichè vadi su xchat, lista reti, e in reti aggiungo nuovo ... giusto???
<jester-> yess
<Fetentone> non lo cerca, dice che "forse è scritto male"
<jester-> Fetentone: o fai xchat-->nuovo-->nuova finestra server e c digiti /server  irc.sticass.net
<Fetentone> la cosa non cambia...
<Fetentone> jamm bell gugliù, un esperto di xchat per un novello utente di Ubuntu
<Fetentone> nun è possibile che non riesco ad entrare nei server e nei canali
<zermann> Ciao, devo provare alcune cose con python3. 12.04 ha python 2.7. E' possibile installare python 3 a fianco di python2?
<jester-> zermann: non cìè aaltra versione nei repo
<zermann> jester, hai qualche altro modo da suggermirmi per avere python3 sotto ubuntu?
<jester-> zermann: vedere che versone usa la alha
<jester-> alpha
<jester-> ubuntu è basata su python non lo puoi aggiornare a capocchia, al max ci metti versione precedente
<zermann> jester, ho appena trovato come risolvere. Se interessa a qualcuno 12.04 ha nei repo python3, il pacchetto è..python3. Si installa parallelo a python2 e i due interpreti sono 'python' e 'python3'. Grazie comunque
<alecv79> buonasera
<alecv79> per ampliare lo spazio sulla  macchina virtuale (vbox) ho aggiunto un disco dalle impostazioni, ma è la terza volta che la riavvio ma non vedo l'unità nuova.
<alecv79> qualcuno ha idea del perchè?
<alecv79> aribuonasera
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-14
<cri> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. qualcuno mi sà dire come è la qualità di ubuntu lite?
<glpiana> pitzalone, la qualità?
<glpiana> che intendi?
<pitzalone> lo hai mai provato?
<glpiana> pitzalone, no, passa in chat però
<glpiana> !chat | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andenor> Salve, ho un problema: sto tentando di configurare un access point con ubuntu 10.04 ... la connessione wireless me la rileva ma quando tento di connettermi non succede nulla (access point TP-Link)
<glpiana> Andenor, che protezione ha?
<Andenor> non saprei.. dove lo vedo?
<glpiana> Andenor, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | Andenor
<ubot-it> Andenor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andenor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146345/
<glpiana> Andenor, prova a togliere la password all'acces point e vedi se riesci a connetterti
<Andenor> ok, ci provo...
<YOT> ciao, ubuntu ha qualche problema con android???
<YOT> collegando un samsung, me lo legge come un lettore musicale e non riesco a scaricare le foto
<YOT> tutte le cartelle sono vuote??
<glpiana> YOT, mi pare sia un problema diffuso dei samsung. quindi dipendente dal telefono e non è argomento di questo canale. prova a passare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandro_> salve
<YOT> <glpiana> grazie
<alecv79> ho masterizzato diverse copie di ubuntu 12.04 kubuntu e ora lubuntu 12.04, ho verificato i md5sum ho fatto i test dei cd, ho promato l'opzione nomoset (o come si chiama) ma non riesco a  fare una installazione pulita della versione 12.04
<glpiana> alecv79, non avevi anche provato a fare l'upgrade?
<alecv79> si ma secondo me non gli e è piaciuto qualcosa,
<glpiana> spiega
<alecv79> sembra zoppo, volevo formattare e installare una installazione pulita
<alecv79> si è rallentato molto, ubuntu non me lo apre, ma solo xfce
<glpiana> !gnomereset | alecv79
<ubot-it> alecv79: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<alecv79> le ho proprio cancellate e riavviato :D
<alecv79> dopo ci provo, sto terminando di sistemare vbox
<glpiana> ancora?
<alecv79> na ho cambiato sistema operativo alla vbox
<Andenor> Ho trovato un pin a 8 cifre che sono riuscito a disabilitare... invece la password non riesco a toglierla perchè non trovo un "remove password" ... e se inserisco un campo vuoto come pass mi da errore
<glpiana> Andenor, devi guardare il manuale del tuo access point per questo
<alecv79> oppure resettalo
<glpiana> alecv79, e cosa succede se al login scegli unity?
<alecv79> prima mi usciva un errore, ora dovrei provare
<alecv79> ho resettato esco e rientro poi ti dico :D
<alessandro_> eccolo
<alessandro_> un po' troppo lentino
<glpiana> alessandro_, prova unity 2d oppure installa gnome-session-fallback e usa gnome classic
<alessandro_> non capisco perché ubuntu studio ha xfce, l'ho trovato cosi dopo l'upgrade
<alessandro_> vado a lavoro. Buona giornata a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alessandro_> buongiorno jester-
<jester-> cià
<alessandro_> vado
<Mauy> ciao stavo facendo degli aggiornamenti e si è bloccato ho riavviato e ora quando vado a rilanciare gli aggiornamenti mi chiede di fare un aggiornamento parziale gli do ok e mi risponde con questo messaggio Impossibile ottenere un blocco esclusivo  Questo solitamente significa che un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come «apt-get» o «aptitude») è già in esecuzione. Chiudere l'altra applicazione prima di continuare.
<Davide_G> Mauy:  prova a fare un sudo apt-get upgrade dal terminale
<Davide_G> e guarda qual'e il pacchetto che nn installa
<jester-> Mauy: rimane a aperto il cazzillo aggiornamenti
<Davide_G> killalo
<Mauy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146434/
<Mauy> jester-: no l'ho chiuso gurda cusa mi dice facendo upgrade nel paste qui sopra
<Davide_G> Mauy: prova a fare un top
<jester-> mauy fa vedere ps -e
<Mauy> aspettate cosa sono top e ps -e
<jester-> Mauy: fallo che vedi cosa sono
<Mauy> jester-: ps -e http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146444/
<glpiana> Mauy, ridai sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mauy> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146450/
<jester-> Mauy: sembra non ci sia nessun apt/dpkg aperto
<Mauy> ok quindi cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jester-> Mauy: avvia in ripristino, la menu vai in console tty  fai apt-get -f install poi apt-get upgrade
<jester-> o come dice glpiana
<glpiana> Mauy, dopo dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mauy> glpiana: fatto cosa rispondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146453/
<glpiana> premi invio Mauy
<glpiana> Mauy, ma non è che stavi facendo aggiornamenti e hai interrotto?
<mikunos> Salve a tutti ragazzi, sto cercando di capire come mai Ubuntu 12.04 con Unity risulta andare lento come un pentium 4 da 1Ghz. Questa è la situazione in memoria: http://minus.com/llHAq2QdY8kF4
<Mauy> puo essere mi ha chiesto se modificare un file mi ha consigliato di sostituirlo l'ho fatto e si è inchiodato quindi ho riavviato
<mikunos> sembra che la swap non venga usata affatto, ed il dual core non offrire un buon margine per le operazioni più banali
<glpiana> mikunos, non si capisce nulla da quel che hai postato. se vuoi mostrarci la situazione della memoria scrivi free nelt erminale
<Mauy> glpiana: comunque ha eseguito i comandi che mi hai detto provo ha rifare gli aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> Mauy, ha finito il dpkg?
<mikunos> ecco glpiana http://pastie.org/4472605
<Mauy> glpiana: si
<mikunos> mi spiego meglio
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Mauy, poi dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<mikunos> cerco di avviare alcune applicazioni come firefox, e thunderbird e le applicazioni sono caricate in un lasso di tempo che va dai 30 secondi ai 50 secondi
<glpiana> mikunos, installazione nuova?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> fresh install
<glpiana> mikunos, home nuova?
<mikunos> si
<Mauy> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146461/
<glpiana> Mauy, dai ancora sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mauy> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo apt-get -f install
<Mauy> glpiana: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146465/
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo apt-get upgrade
<cri> ho errore
<cri> rekonq
<cri> crasha
<cri> ----
<Mauy> glpiana: fatto ha finito ora che devo fare?
<cri> ekonq PID: 2942 Segnale: Segmentation fault (11)
<glpiana> Mauy, se ha aggiornato non devi fare più nulla, a meno che ci fosse un kernel negli aggiornamenti (linu-image), nel qual caso devi riavviare
<Cristian> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> ciao Cristian
<Mauy> glpiana: ok riavvio e vedo grazie al massimo ci risentiamo
<glpiana> ok
<pitzalone> buongiorno. esiste qualche applicazione per ascolare radio ameroicane online
<glpiana> pitzalone, se sono on line non puoi usare firefox?
<pitzalone> glpiana: aspetta... ti facccio vedere
<glpiana> pitzalone, aspetto ancora per molto?
<pitzalone> glpiana: arriva
<pitzalone> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/224504
<glpiana> pitzalone, mi sembra chiaro il messaggio. non è disponibile nella zona in cui sei
<pitzalone> glpiana: non esiste qualvhe trucchetto
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> pitzalone, scusa ma dove sei tu? perchè qui quella radio funziona
<glpiana> ah no ecco, va solo la pubblicità :D
<pitzalone> glpiana: quindi? niente?
<glpiana> pitzalone, no, niente. non è un problema di software, non è un problema di plugin per cui non ho soluzioni da porporti. se non di cercare radio che abbiano i diritti di essere ascoltate nel nostro stato
<glpiana> *proporti
<zatopek> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a configurare dc++??? o ho sbagliato stanza....
<glpiana> zatopek, hai sbagliato stanza :)
<glpiana> !chat | zatopek
<ubot-it> zatopek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zatopek> grazie glpiana
<nivram> ciao ragazzi! ho un grosso problema con una internet key Huawei E353 su ubuntu 10.04.4: non riesco a collegarmi.. su ubuntu 12.04 funziona perfettamente ma ho assoluto bisogno che funzioni sul mio piccolo netbook dove ho installato ubuntu 10.04.4 (la versione 12.04 è poco performante). qualche idea?
<nivram> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<nivram> ciao ragazzi! ho un grosso problema con una internet key Huawei E353 su ubuntu 10.04.4: non riesco a collegarmi.. su ubuntu 12.04 funziona perfettamente ma ho assoluto bisogno che funzioni sul mio piccolo netbook dove ho installato ubuntu 10.04.4 (la versione 12.04 è poco performante). qualche idea?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, come si modifica la barra superiore di ubuntu 12.04?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, a che interfaccia ti riferisci?
<Drizamanuber> unity
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, non si modifica. al massimo puoi mettere in whitelist le applicazioni che vanno in system tray
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: voglio nascondere l'icona a forma di busta
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, non so aiutarti
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: grazie comunque, per ora resto dell'idea che ubuntu 11.04 è migliore
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, difficile pensare che versioni più vecchie di software siano preferibili. ma penso tu ti riferisca alla interfaccia grafica
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì. ma anche a nautilus
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: nella versione 11 si poteva modificare maggiormente
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, beh, se gnome cambia versione bisogna adeguarsi, altrimenti si resta indietro
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sai che puoi modificarlo tramite dconf-editor, vero?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: infatti adesso sto usando 12
<Drizamanuber> di solito uso gconf-editor
<glpiana> usavi, per gnome 2
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: lo usavo per ubuntu 11.04 con unity, e lo sto usando anche adesso con 12, è meglio usare dconf?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: nella versione precedente nella cartella apps c'era la cartella gnome-terminal- che mi permetteva di modificare anche la luminosità all'avvio
<Tarantino> ancora con sta luminosità?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, cartella apps?
<Drizamanuber> Tarantino: ho la fissa con questa cosa finche non la sistemo, sono un po' una testa dura!!!
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: nella cartella apps di gconf-editor
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e che luminosità ti cambiava gnome-terminal?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: quella d'avvio
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, avvio di cosa?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: di ubuntu
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sto guardanso apps in gconf-editor. sono in gnome-terminal. quale voce si riferisce alla luminosità dell'avvio di ubuntu?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: adesso tutte le volte che accendo il pc devo abbassare la luminosità perchè resta imposta al livello massimo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: forse l'ho segnato in file, aspetta che controllo
<Tarantino> secondo me dipende dall'hardware
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight
<glpiana> a me sembra strano che una impostazione del temrinale di gnome possa influire sulla luminosità del sistema
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e che c'entra con gnome-terminal?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: scusa, prima ho sbagliato non era gnome terminal
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sono andato a memoria e ho detto una c......a
<Tarantino> :)
<glpiana> ok
<nicotano> salve
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sei riuscito a trovare qualcosa?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, a che riguardo?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sempre la luminosità
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, no, non stavo cercando
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: scusa!!!
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non fa niente
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dimmi se hai il file  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: si c'è
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, metti su pastebin cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: da come risultato "4"
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ora è regolata come vuoi tu la luminosità?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no, è al massimo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: scusa!!!!
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, regolala come vuoi tu e poi ridai  cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<glpiana> scusa di che?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì adesso è al livello a cul la voglio io
<glpiana> ridai  cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: il risultato è "4"
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dai ls /sys/class/backlight
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: acpi_video0  acpi_video1
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dai ls /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: actual_brightness  brightness  max_brightness  subsystem  uevent bl_power           device      power           type
<glpiana> cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/actual_brightness
<glpiana> cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness
<glpiana> cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/max_brightness
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, tutti e tre li voglio
<Tarantino> ingordo
<glpiana> lol
<Drizamanuber> Tarantino: hai ragione
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: 10 10 10, tutti e tre
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ma adesso l'hai abbassata la luminosità?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì, adesso è abbassata
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dammi ancora i 3 output riferiti però a acpi_video0
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: 2 2 10
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, quindi prima hai mentito. vabbè. allora prova a scrivere: sudo echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dimmi se aumenta la luminosità
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: come ho mentito
<glpiana> <glpiana> Drizamanuber, regolala come vuoi tu e poi ridai  cat  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<glpiana> Drizamanuber> glpiana: il risultato è "4"
<glpiana> mentre ora hai detto che è 2
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì hai ragione
<Drizamanuber> va bene a 2
<Tarantino> O_O
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, ma hai dato sudo echo pappappero? è successo qualcosa?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permesso negato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, con sudo l'hai dato?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì con sudo
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, vabbè, fa nulla. scrivi: sudo gedit  /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tarantino> fuggito
<glpiana> azz
<Tarantino> lol
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146728/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e che ci falì dentro quella stringa?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ce l'hai messa tu e ti lamenti che parte con brigthness a 4?
<WellSaid> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 su un acer aspire 5552G dopo un aggiornamento è scomparsa la scritta Abilità rete senza fili nel network manager e sembra proprio che il sistema non rilevi più la mia scheda wireless
<glpiana> ahi ahi ahi, saresti da bacchettare sulle dita. lo farò virtualmente
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no, forse l'ho messa io cercando soluzioni su internet
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ma parte sempre a 10
<WellSaid> ho windows 7 in dual boot e li funziona correttamente
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, al posto del 4 metti 2 e togli il # davanti a exit 0
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> WellSaid, che scheda wifi hai?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: fatto e salvato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, riavvia e vediamo come va
<WellSaid> glpiana, una broadcom credo
<glpiana> WellSaid, controlla dando lspci in un terminale. se è una broadcom vai su impostazioni di sistema -> driver aggiuntivi e abilita il firmware
<WellSaid> ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146736/
<WellSaid> glpiana, ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146736/ ho già controllato su driver aggiuntivi ma non c'è nulla
<glpiana> WellSaid, quella è la ethernet. dammi su pastebin tutto lspci
<WellSaid> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146739/
<glpiana> WellSaid, non vedo nessuna wifi. è interna o usb?
<WellSaid> interna è un notebook
<glpiana> WellSaid, dammi l'output di: uname -a               copia pure qui, è una riga sola
<WellSaid> glpiana, Linux wellsaid-Aspire-5552G 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> WellSaid, su pastebin: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<WellSaid> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146746
<glpiana> WellSaid, la scheda ha un interruttore fisico sul portatile?
<WellSaid> glpiana, si fn e f3 ho provato a premerlo varie volte ma niente... ad essere sincero quello non mi ha mai funzionato anche quando il wifi andava correttamente
<glpiana> WellSaid, no no parlavo di qualcosa di "più fisico" non un tasto funzione
<WellSaid> glpiana, no non credo proprio allora
<glpiana> WellSaid, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho riavviato e non ho toccato la luminosità, ho ridato tutti i cat di prima sia su video 0 che sull'1 e in tutti e sei i risultati ho ottenuto 10
<glpiana> \o/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e la luminosità è altissima?
<WellSaid> glpiana, si lo vedo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: altissimissima
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: devo usare gli occhiali da sole
<glpiana> WellSaid, prova ad andare alle versioni di kernel precedenti e ad avviare col 3.2.0-27 per esempio
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, lol. riedita /etc/rc.local
<WellSaid> glpiana, provo ;)
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e metti su pastebin
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: se vuoi lo metto su pastebin ma è uguale a quello che abbiamo salvato prima
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, te l'ho chiesto
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146749/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, è molto più luminoso dell'avvio precedente?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no, sembra come tutte le altre volte
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, prova a commentare exit 0 anche se la cosa mi pare strana
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: commentare? significa rimettere il cancelletto?
<glpiana> yes
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok fatto e salvato adesso riavvio
<glpiana> sì, ma non funzionerà
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: quindi? che faccio?
<glpiana> riavvia :)
<Drizamanuber> ok
<WellSaid_> glpiana, niente nemmeno con una versione precedente
<glpiana> WellSaid_, lspci ora la vede?
<WellSaid_> glpiana, sembra di no: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146754/
<glpiana> no, infatti. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<WellSaid_> glpiana, non mi ha dato nessun output (eccetto la richiesta della password)
<glpiana> WellSaid_, e non ci ha impiegato nulla a ridarti il prompt?
<WellSaid_> glpiana, nulla
<glpiana> WellSaid_, hai anche windows su questo portatile?
<fourlastor> ma è legale vendere cd di ubuntu?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: rieccomi, adesso è molto meno luminoso, non al livello a cui miravo, ma è sicuramente molto meglio
<glpiana> fourlastor, sì, ma sei off topic qui. vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, prova a mettere 1 al posto del 2
<fourlastor> glpiana, oky
<fourlastor> sorry ^^
<Drizamanuber_> ok
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: grazie mille per il tuo aiuto, come sempre prezioso!!!!
<WellSaid_> glpiana, si ho ubuntu e windows 7 in dual boot
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, :)
<glpiana> WellSaid_, prova ad avviare in windows e controlla che la scheda sia attiva
<WellSaid_> glpiana, ho già provato su windows funziona tutto correttamente
<glpiana> WellSaid_, è strano che non la veda proprio. prova a premere fn + f3 e poi dai dmesg | tail    nel terminale
<WellSaid_> glpiana, ecco qua: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146765/
<glpiana> WellSaid_, sudo lshw -c network
<WellSaid_> glpiana, comunque inizialmente ero riuscito a risolvere seguendo questa discussione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=491736&view=unread#unread
<WellSaid_> glpiana, ma al riavvio era come se non avessi fatto niente
<glpiana> WellSaid_, sì, ma se non la vede proprio non si può fare nulla di tutto ciò
<glpiana> WellSaid_, possiamo comuqnue provare, ma dai quel comando prima
<WellSaid_> glpiana, ecco l'output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146770/
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: benissimo ora è perfetto!!!
<glpiana> WellSaid_, niente. dai sudo modprobe b43                e poi dai dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, bene
<WellSaid_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146773/
<glpiana> WellSaid_, ora dai lspci
<cri> ciao
<WellSaid_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146775/
<glpiana> WellSaid_, non è cambiato nulla. non vede proprio fisicamente la scheda in questione. quando hai fatto gli aggiornamenti che han portato qa questa sistuazione?
<WellSaid_> glpiana, il gestore aggiornamenti mi dice 2 giorni fa
<glpiana> WellSaid_, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 2012-08-12         e metti su pastebin
<WellSaid_> glpiana, non ha dato nessun output :P
<glpiana> WellSaid_, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 2012-08-13         e metti su pastebin
<WellSaid_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146782/
<glpiana> e questo era il firmware per la broadcom. vediamo più in là: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 2012-08-11
<WellSaid_> nessun out
<glpiana> WellSaid_, oggi hai fatto aggiornamenti?
<WellSaid_> glpiana, mmmh no
<glpiana> WellSaid_, ma tu quando ti sei accorto che la wifi non andava?
<nivram> ciao ragazzi! ho un grosso problema con una internet key Huawei E353 su ubuntu 10.04.4: non riesco a collegarmi.. su ubuntu 12.04 funziona perfettamente ma ho assoluto bisogno che funzioni sul mio piccolo netbook dove ho installato ubuntu 10.04.4 (la versione 12.04 è poco performante). qualche idea?
<Andenor> Scusate per stamattina ma mi era caduta la connessione... comunque ho sempre lo stesso problema: ho tolto la password dall'access point, mi rileva la connessione ma non si connette al wireles...
<WellSaid_> glpiana, l'altro ieri sera ho seguito quella discussione e l'ho fatta andare
<WellSaid_> glpiana, poi oggi accendo il pc e niente
<glpiana> WellSaid_, proviamo a reinstallare il kernel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<glpiana> WellSaid_,  poi riavvia
<nivram> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<WellSaid_> glpiana, mi ha detto che dopo l'operazione verranno ocupati 0 byte è normale giusto?
<glpiana> nivram, se attacchi la chiavetta appare l'icona  sul desktop?
<glpiana> WellSaid_, sì è normale
<WellSaid_> queste cose assurde capitano solo a me scusa :P
<WellSaid_> glpiana, ha finito riavvio con l'ultima versione del kernel?
<nivram> glpiana, si appare ma sul network manager non trovo la connessione anche se la configuro
<glpiana> nivram, clicca col destro sull'icona che è apparsa sul desktop e scegli espelli o eject
 * nicotano saluta
<glpiana> WellSaid_, sì
<nivram> glpiana, fatto e ora?
<glpiana> nivram, ora nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | nivram
<ubot-it> nivram: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<WellSaid> glpiana, niente ancora :(
<glpiana> WellSaid, se hai un livecd o una liveusb, avvia con quella, scegli di provare ubuntu e dai lspci  per vedere se la vede o meno
<WellSaid> glpiana, ok vado a prenderla e provo ;)
<nivram> glpiana, paste.ubuntu.com/1146790
<glpiana> nivram, niente. prova comuqnue a configurare una connessione tramite network manager, ma dubito possa andare. se la chiave ha dei driver per linux prova ainstallarli. altrimenti, visto che su 12.04 va, usa quella e installa una interfaccia grafica più leggera che non ammazzi le performance del tuo pc
<nivram> glpiana, hai qualche suggerimento per l'interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> nivram, anzitutto, quanto è rallentato il tuo pc? perchè se è solo un po' lento puoi mettere gnome-session-fallback e scegliere al login gnome classic no effects
<nivram> glpiana, già fatto con gnome-session-fallback ed è lentissimo
<glpiana> nivram, allora puoi provare a installare xubuntu-dekstop o lubuntu-desktop (a seconda dei gusti personali). cerca qualche screenshot in rete per scegliere
<WellSaid> glpiana, ok niente nemmeno sulla live cd
<nivram> glpiana, non essendo pratico di queste cose volevo sapere se ritieni più oppurtuno installare direttamente Xubuntu/Lubuntu oppure su ubuntu installarci l'interfaccia grafica xubuntu-desktop o lubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> WellSaid, lspci vede solo la ethernet?
<WellSaid> glpiana, si :(
<glpiana> nivram, è abbastanza indifferente. diciamo che se hai sotto ubuntu hai a disposizione tutti i suoi programmi
<glpiana> WellSaid, e su windows hai provato da poco?
<WellSaid> glpiana, si si :(
<nivram> glpiana, in poche parole è come avere ubuntu a tutti gli effetti però "travestito"
<glpiana> WellSaid, ultima prova che ti consiglio perchè me ne sto andando. stacca l'alimentatore e la batteria (ovviamente a pc spento) e lascialo così una diecina di minuti. poi riprova ad accenderlo.
<glpiana> nivram, esatto
<WellSaid> glpiana, proverò :( sono disperato
<glpiana> nivram, se non hai problemi di spazio su disco fai così. mica che poi ti manca la tal applett o la talaltra
<glpiana> WellSaid, non capisco che gli sia preso sinceramente
<nivram> glpiana, provo un ultimo tentativo con la 10.04.4 e poi se non dovesse andare a buon fine faccio come mi hai suggerito
<Andenor> scusate continuo ad avere problemi con la connessione quando mi collego all'access point col cavetto ethernet
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> alla prossima, stacco
<nivram> glpiana, intanto ti ringrazio
<nivram> oltre a glpiana c'è qualcuno che ha altri suggerimenti?
<nicotano> nivram installa Lubuntu previa rimozione di Ubuntu
<nivram> nicotano, si questo l'ho capito ma poichè sul web altri utenti con la stessa chiavetta sono riusciti a farla funzionare da subito con ubuntu 10.04 vorrei capire come...tutto qui...
<nicotano> nivram, non ho seguito dall'inzio, dalla risposta di glpiana ho arguito che chiedevi per una distro con poche richieste HW
<nivram> nicotano, il mio problema è  che possiedo una internet key Huawei E353 che su ubuntu 10.04.4 non vuole saperne di collegarsi.. su ubuntu 12.04 funziona perfettamente ma ho assoluto bisogno che funzioni sul mio piccolo netbook dove è installato ubuntu 10.04.4 (perchè la versione 12.04 è poco performante). L'internet Key è supportata da ubuntu come si evince da questa pagina: http://www.huaweidevice.it/device/e353
<Andenor> Salve, ho un problema con la configurazione di un access point: mi rileva la connessione wireless ma non si connette; ho provato a rimuovere la password dall'AP ma continua a non connettersi
<nicotano> nivram, ho la stessa chiavetta e funziona con lubuntu da networkmanager imposti nuovi connessione mobile
<nicotano> nivram, lubuntu12.04
<nicotano> nivram, ho lubuntu su eeepc 1000HD
<nicotano> nivram, la chiavetta e353 funziona ma non puoi fruire del software MobileOPartner questo funza solo su windows
<nivram> nicotano, si si sapevo che con la versione 12.04 funziona...ma come già ti dicevo cercando sul web molti utenti la usano anche con ubuntu 10.04 (diciamo che ora farla andare su ubuntu 10.04 è diventata una sfida personale :-) )
<nicotano> nivram, non capisco quale è il tuo problema allora
<nicotano> se con lubuntu 12,04 funziona e cerchi una distro leggera stai a posto
<jester-> nivram: come da logica, visto che sta un po di versioni kernel indietro
<jester-> nicotano: mia nipote è meglio di mia nonna un po zoppa
<nicotano> lol  ciao jester-
<jester-> cià nicotano
<xubuntu190> saluti a tutti! c.è qualcuno in linea?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | xubuntu190
<ubot-it> xubuntu190: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xubuntu190> mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha usato la suite aircrack su ubuntu
<xubuntu190> sono curioso!
<nicotano> !aircrack | xubuntu190
<ubot-it> xubuntu190: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<xubuntu190> ho avuto una serie di problemi nel compilare driver su ubuntu 10.04, il sisultato era sempre un paio di fail.....è così complicato su linux installare un driver?
<jester-> xubuntu190: a parte il vecchiume della 10.04 queli driver devi compilare
<xubuntu190> era un driver per chavetta wi-.fi RTL8191SU
<xubuntu190> scaricato direttamante da realtek, mi dava errori!
<xubuntu190> poi chiedevo se usare ubuntu emulato su VM può appunto dare problemi..io fino ad ora ho sempre usato win.
<xubuntu190> A minuti ho scaricato ubuntu-12.04, poi lo provo su VM!  probabilmente avrò bisogno del vostro aiuto.
<xubuntu190> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè l'ultima release non parte in virtuale su VM?
<xubuntu190> si blocca con i puntini.....
<xubuntu190> niente-.-.-.- non parte, lo sto avvianto su portatile acer, evidente che non gli piace!!!
<xubuntu190> sto provando con xubuntu, ma suppongo che il risultato non cambi.
<xubuntu190> #xubuntu-it
<xubuntu190> penso che non parta per un problema di driver....la release 10.04 andava!
<xubuntu190> speravo in uno scambio di idee.......essendo un win-dipendente  non conosco questo mondo.
<xubuntu190> come si chiude?
<lory> ciao a tutti, sapete dirmi come aggiornare i flash di ubuntu 10.4 ?
<nick00> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se qualcuno mi sa dire se è possibile tramite ubuntu (versione clinet o server) installare traimte rete locale un OS (windows o ubuntu) su di un PC. Grazie
<jester-> !installazione | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> lory: di solito si usa il flash da repo ubuntu
<lory> e come si chiama ? io nei repo digito flash ma non mi appare nulla con quel nome
<jester-> lory: flashpugin-nonfree o flashlugin-installer non ricordo quale dei due c'è nella 10.04
<jester-> flashplugin
<nick00> jester-, grazie. Eventualmente è possibile installare anche sistemi windows sempre con server ubuntu?
<jester-> lory: e forse devi abilitare i repo partenrs
<jester-> nick00: no so
<nick00> jester-, grazie ancora per le informazioni. Ciao
<lory> ok jester, ne ho 3 sai per caso quale devo spuntare ? ho non free, non free extrasound e installer
<lory> :)
<lory> JESTER GRAZIE !!! :)
<lory> CI SONO RIUSCITA
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,mi potete dare una mano e dirmi come risolvere questo problema?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146980/
<micheg> quale sarebbe il problema?
<Warlock> In pratica prima di iniziare l'installazione mi dice quella cosa che ho scritto su pastebin
<Warlock> micheg hai visto?
<micheg> è un prompt di login. da dove te lo fa dal live?
<micheg> che versione hai masterizzato?
<Warlock> ?
<Warlock> La distro?
<micheg> quello è un prompt di login testuale normale, cosa stai cercando di fare e da cosa sei partito
<micheg> e non mi pare nemmeno ubunto
<Warlock> Ho messo il cd di installizione e mi appare questa schermata
<micheg> visto che è il kernel di rosa che è una derivata di mandriva
<micheg> si ma non è ubuntu
<Warlock> Si,il fatto è che sinceramente quelli di mandriva mi hanno cacciato perchè ho chiesto come potevo risolvere,rispondendomi anche a male parole e dicendomi che rosa non era una derivata di mendriva
<Warlock> *mandriva
<micheg> e qui ti cacciamo a male parole perchè non è ubuntu
<Warlock> l'unico posto in cui potevo chiedere era qui
<Warlock> okok grazie lo stesso
<micheg> rosalab.ru per il supporto a rosa linux
<micheg> qua si usa ubuntu come facciamo ad aiutarti?
<Warlock> Okok grazie lo stesso
<micheg> di nulla.
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti scusate se disturbo qualcuno può dirimi cosa significa questo comando : sudo dpkg -i buc-*.deb ? grazie!
<SteTrial> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<mapreri> SteTrial: serve per installare un pacchetto .deb con il nome che inizia per buc-* nella directory corrente
<mapreri> !nessuno | SteTrial
<ubot-it> SteTrial: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<SteTrial> ti ringrazio ma se io ho un pacchetto diverso cosa devo lasciare? non so se mi sono spiegato
<mapreri> SteTrial: ??? un doppio click non basta?? btw il comando è `sudo dpkg -i <nomefile>`
<SteTrial> ok provo grazie è solo che sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<mapreri> SteTrial: in genere si evita di installare pacchetti manualmente quando sono su sorgenti software ufficiali.
<mapreri> SteTrial: cosa devi installare?
<mapreri> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<mapreri> !dev
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dev'
<mapreri> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<SteTrial> non so se si può parlare di questo argomento qua comunque Buc lo conoscete? purtroppo dando quel comando dice impossibile accedere all'archivio
<mapreri> enzotib: !pacchetti sarebbe da aggiornare, imho mettendo synaptic in fondo, in quanto non è più il gestore di pacchetti principale in ubuntu
<mapreri> SteTrial: copia l'errore completo
<mapreri> !errore
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'errore'
<mapreri> uffa...
<SteTrial> posso incollare qua il tutto?
<mapreri> no, se è un errore di una riga/due sì, altrimenti usa
<mapreri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SteTrial> ok grazie mille ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147009/
<mapreri> SteTrial: il file non è lì. evidentemente se l'hai scaricato con firefox sarà sotto ~/Scaricati...
<SteTrial> è strano perchè io l'archivio ce l'ho sul dekstop
<mapreri> SteTrial: usa il tasto tab per usare l'autocompletamento
<mapreri> SteTrial: desktop != home
<mapreri> SteTrial: il desktop è in ~/Scrivania
<mapreri> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<SteTrial> si ma se mi sposto col cursore in alto esce la scritta Ubuntu Desktop
 * mapreri non ha un buon feeling con ubot-it  :D
<mapreri> SteTrial: e cosa centra? ma poi non puoi usare un semplice doppio click per installarlo?
<SteTrial> si ho fatto come dici ma dovrebbe uscire un messaggio dal programma :  installazione completata con successo
<mapreri> SteTrial: dammi l'ultima riga di `dpkg -l buc`
<SteTrial> eseguo quel comando?
<mapreri> jester-: OverMe: !pacchetti sarebbe da aggiornare, imho mettendo synaptic in fondo, in quanto non è più il gestore di pacchetti principale in ubuntu
<mapreri> SteTrial: yep
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, come faccio a mettere un'immagine animata di 9 mb su un sito web?
<Drizamanuber> |chat?
<mapreri> Drizamanuber: 9 MB??? in una pagina visitata?? btw meglio
<mapreri> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SteTrial> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147024/
<jester-> mapreri: ??
<mapreri> SteTrial: non è completamente installato se c'è l'hai sul desktop lancia `sudo dpkg -i Scrivania/buc-0*` e taglia la testa al toro..
<mapreri> jester-: mi riferisco al messaggio di ubot-it :) synaptic, anche se usato, canonical ha deciso di declassarlo :( quindi dicevo per rendere il tutto uniforme, di declassarlo anche nella lista, non che sia importante....
<jester-> mapreri: cosa fa il bot?
<mapreri> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<SteTrial> cavolo mi sono usciti degli errori :)
<SteTrial> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147033/
<jester-> mapreri: cita tutti i client
<mapreri> SteTrial: è normale quando si installano pacchetti manualmente. gli strumenti grafici lo risolvono da solo, da terminale: `sudo apt-get -f install`
<mapreri> jester-: il punto era riordinarli, usc, update-manager, synaptic, kpackagekit, apt-get, aptitude. è poco importante, una sottigliezza :)
<SteTrial> ora mi sta acaricando delle cose
<jester-> mapreri: curati glpiana è lui il pacioccatore ufficiale dle bot
<mapreri> jester-: ok :)
<mapreri> SteTrial: normale
<SteTrial> ma quindi quando davo il doppio click e installavo il programma non andava bene?
<mapreri> jester-: sai se oggi passa? di solito a quest'ora già c'è.. (ora di domani mi dimentico -.-)
<jester-> mapreri: è uscito un'oretta ed essendoci d imezzo il ferragosto non si sa quando logga
<mapreri> SteTrial: sì che andava bene..., infatti ti ho chiesto perchè non l'hai fatto: <mapreri> SteTrial: ??? un doppio click non basta??   <mapreri> SteTrial: e cosa centra? ma poi non puoi usare un semplice doppio click per installarlo?
<SteTrial> ma dopo l'installazione doveva uscire una finestra come spigato sul sito, ora ha finito di scaricare i pacchetti
<SteTrial> forse l'installazione ha finito ,vabè non mi è apparsa la finestrella
<mapreri> SteTrial: è da una vita che non installo buc... non so cosa sia scritto nel sito, e poi mi sembra che sia stato detto qualcosa riguardo a fornire supporto a buc qui...
<mapreri> !buc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'buc'
<mapreri> no, come non detto :)
<mapreri> SteTrial: ora ridai `dpkg -l buc` e se l'ultima riga comincia con "ii" vuol dire che l'hai installato correttamente
<SteTrial> dpkg -l buc
<mapreri> per installare deb da terminale in debian/ubuntu si fa così.
<SteTrial> scusate ho sbagliato a scrivere
<SteTrial> si perfetto installato!!! bravissimi scusate ma non sono molto bravo ad usare ubuntu
<Innerina> Qualcuno mi può dire quale dei pacchetti wicd dovrei installare?
<mapreri> SteTrial: era più facile con un doppio click, imho :)
<SteTrial> ahha forse avevi ragione :)
<mapreri> innerina: gnome/unity o kde?
<Innerina> c'é wicd e wicd-gtk non so quale sia la differenza, uso Ubuntu Classic (Gnome)
<SteTrial> adesso devo continuare con l'altra guida.. vorrei realizzare un sogno anche se è un po illegale
<Innerina> quale dei 2 dovrei installare?
<mapreri> Innerina: wicd e basta. come dipendenza si tira dietro il client in gtk e il demone
<Innerina> Ah ecco... è che network manager non mi funziona bene
<Innerina> non ho ancora capito a cosa è dovuto
<Innerina> cmq per reinstallarlo come si chiama il suo pacchetto nel caso?
<mapreri> Innerina: prima di riavviare disinstalla nm
<Innerina> Lo so, chiedevo se nel caso dovessi rimettere NM, come si chiama il suo pacchetto?
<mapreri> Innerina: il pacchetto è network-manager, con l'applet per gnome che è in network-manager-gnome (non ricordo se è una dipendenza, basta guardare)
<mapreri> Innerina: se giochi coi pacchetti può tornarti utile apt-cache, leggiti il man. ti permette ricerche nel db dei pacchetti e altro
 * mapreri pensa che ci siano tanti tipi di persone :(
<Innerina> Ok grazie... toh m'é caduta la connessione
<mapreri> Innerina: se giochi coi pacchetti può tornarti utile apt-cache, leggiti il man. ti permette ricerche nel db dei pacchetti e altro
 * mapreri ora stacca
<Innerina1> basta quindi cercarsi il pacchetto, scaricarlo, disinstallare NM, riavviare e dovrebbe funzionare, giusto?
<mapreri> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wicd
<Innerina1> già vista, ma la preparazione serve o non è necessaria sul 12.04?
<marv> ciao a tutti! ho un problema con una scheda wireless broadcom: il mio pc non si collega ad internet e non capisco il perchè. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Innerina1> marv, c'è una discussione in merito sul forum...
<mapreri> non mi risulta, Innerina1 neanche in 9.04, btw come ti connetti?
<Innerina1> mi sa che è backlistata come avevo letto...
<mapreri> wifi o cavo, spero
<Innerina1> wifi
<Innerina1> cmq sto dal 12.04
<mapreri> Innerina1: fai così, `sudo apt-get install wicd&&sudo apt-get remove network-manager` quindi riavvia se non da errori. dovrebbe andare senza problemi
<marv> innerinna1, mi puoi dare il link=
 * mapreri deve per forza andare
<Innerina1> Un momento, non so se mi regge ancora la connessione...
<Innerina1> grazie mapreri, lo farò subito ^^
<mapreri> Innerina1: dovrebbe cadere quando rimuovi nm :) (ma anche no, non so il wifi, mai usato wicd col wifi, l'ho solo provato col cavo tanto tempo fa)
<Innerina1> sì, ho capito, anche se preferisco fare tutto dal gestore pacchetti
<Innerina1> in maniera sequenziale, così non rischio
<Innerina1> marv: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=491736
<Innerina1> qui si parla di una scheda broadcom
<Innerina1> che è noto dare problemi col wireless
<jester-> Innerina1: serve il firmware e lo metti da driver aggiuntivi
<Innerina1> sei sicuro? Guarda che il firmware è per un altro utente...
<pa> qual'è il visualizzatore di immagini predefinito in ubuntu?
<pa> non so perchè c'è finito wine, e devo resettarlo
<marv> ciao a tutti! dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel 3.2.0-29 la mia scheda wireless broadcom non ha intenzione di collegarsi. premetto che nel network manager le reti wireless sono visibili ma non riesco a connettermi l'icona ruota all'infinito senza effettuare alcuna connessione. qualche aiuto?
<marv> ciao a tutti! dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel 3.2.0-29 la mia scheda wireless broadcom non ha intenzione di collegarsi. premetto che nel network manager le reti wireless sono visibili ma non riesco a connettermi l'icona ruota all'infinito senza effettuare alcuna connessione. qualche aiuto?
<quatar-it> Ciao a tutti...
<quatar-it> ho appena avuto un problema, non grave ma fastidioso. Dopo il primo aggiornamento che faccio da un mesetto (280 pacchetti) ho riavviato il pc (vaio con nvidia) e la grafica è molto peggiorata: le scritte e i bordi sono molto poco nitidi (come se ci fosse un eccesso di antialiasing o non so che) e le scritte sulla barra in alto (l'ex "panel") hanno anche un fastidioso bordino verde, la barra di unity è tornata a 4
<quatar-it> 8 pixel anche se io la tenevo a 32, e dal menu "aspetto" è scomparso il selettore per la sua dimensione, inoltre il suo comportamento è molto .. "2D". Sì, ho controlalto: non sono entrato in una sessione ubuntu 2D per sbaglio.
<quatar-it> ho il dubbio che mi si sia disabilitata laccelerazione grafica, ma non so più dove cercare questa info
<quatar-it> anzi, diciamo che sono praticamente certo che mi si sia sputt*nata l'accelerazione grafica
<quatar-it> come faccio a controllare/ripristinare?
<quatar-it> ok, trovato il dialog dei driver aggiuntivi: stranamente erano disabilitati
<quatar-it> ed ora... "L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita. Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log" . Fine del flood. Qualcuno sa dirmi cosa fare per riavere la mia accelerazione grafica?
<jester-> quatar-it: riabiliti il driver
<quatar-it> e ottengo l'errore contenuto nel mio ultimo messaggio
<quatar-it> ...
<jester-> quatar-it: apri installa nvidia-current
<jester-> quatar-it: e va vedere il log citato che magari è andato a mignotte dkms
<jester-> quatar-it: conicia col dare sudo apt-get upgrade a vedere se ha roba in sospeso
<jester-> comincia*
<quatar-it> ok, ho fatto update, upgrae e install nvidia-current
<quatar-it> gli risulta tutto aggiornato compreso nvidia-current
<jester-> quatar-it: lsmod | grep nvidia
<quatar-it> quindi nulla. Se incollo il file jockey.log su qualche pastebin qualcuno sa analizzarmelo?
<quatar-it> jester-: nulla
<bodo_> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<jester-> quatar-it: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<jester-> !qualcuno | bodo_
<ubot-it> bodo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<quatar-it> ok, ci proviamo jester-
<jester-> quatar-it: nel paste eventuali errori
<quatar-it> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<quatar-it> (scusa, manon ricordavo il paste di ubuntu :))
<bodo_> ops scusa stò installando ubuntu su netbook acer tramite usb per un attimo vedo la pagina di caricamento che viene repentinamente sostituita da un messaggio che dice intel pinewiew bios decompilation or disassembly prohibited ora la schermata resta bloccata su questo messaggio
<quatar-it> jester-: non mostra errori
<quatar-it> provo quindi a riavviare e... se non mi rivedi tra 5 minuti vuol dire che bastava reinstallare. Grazie
<jester-> quatar-it: fa vedere la pappardella di apt
<quatar-it> ok!
<quatar-it> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147215/
<jester-> bodo_: sembra avere problemi di compatibilità col bios. prova a settare nomodeset e acpi=off nelle opzioni
<jester-> quatar-it: reboot
<quatar-it> jester-: mentre tu mi lrki il log di apt, io riavvio!
<quatar-it> ecco bene ;)
<bodo__> anche con mint succede la stessa cosa
<jester-> bodo__: _: sembra avere problemi di compatibilità col bios. prova a settare nomodeset e acpi=off nelle opzioni
<jester-> bodo se non va usa alternate
<bodo__> ok grazie!
<quatar-it> jester-: grazie, ora va
<jester-> bene
<quatar-it> comunque ho da chiedere pareri circa una volta ogni 4-5 mesi
<quatar-it> e in pratice ricevo indicazioni sempre da te :) grazie per tutte queste volte
<jester-> il caso
<jester-> quatar-it: fai l'upgrade piu spesso
<quatar-it> ma lo faccio quotidianamente
<quatar-it> però capita che uno vada in vacanza, no? :)
<jester-> :D
<Ab3L> ciao
<Ab3L> è possibile far girare applicazioni android su kubuntu?
<Ab3L> e se si, come? bisogno di un emulatore? girano nativamente? ...
<mapreri> Ab3L: no, c'è qualche progetto, ma no. sono piattaforme troppo diverse, in comune hanno solo il kernel (perlomeno la base del kernel, modificato com'è pure quello...)
<Ab3L> ok, grazie mapreri.
<mapreri> Ab3L: np
<v70diesel> hallo
<v70diesel> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come aggiustare la data del gestore aggiornamenti ?
<mapreri> certo che ha molta pazienza -.-
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,mi potreste dare il link per la chat
<Warlock> ??
<mapreri> !chat | Warlock
<ubot-it> Warlock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> Warlock: questa? ↑
<Warlock> Sisi grazie
<mapreri> well
<neramarea> 'sera. c'è modo di spostare a destra i tasti chiudi/massimizza/minimizza di chrome 21?
<mapreri> altra con molta fretta... -.-
<DD3my> mapreri, se aveva fretta voleva dire che non era importante
<mapreri> DD3my: suppongo di sì :)
<DD3my> mapreri, se voleva i tasti chiudi minizza ecc a destra faceva prima a installarsi winzoz
<DD3my> :D
<mapreri> DD3my: beh, dai, per così poco :D
<DD3my> mapreri, naturalmente scherzo, pero se avesse aspettato magari potevamo dirle come si faceva
<mapreri> DD3my: prima c'era questo "<v70diesel> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come aggiustare la data del gestore aggiornamenti ?" è restato connesso 2 minuti. mi è rimasta la curiosità di sapere cosa intendeva :D
<DD3my> mapreri, cioè? cosa voleva dire aggiustare la data del gestore aggiornamenti?
<mapreri> DD3my: mi interessa anche a me capirlo..
<DD3my> mapreri, che io sappi puoi decidere quando aggiornare la tua macchina, del tipo una volta al giorno e cosi, ma aggiustare la data mi sembra stano.. magari voleva dire questo che ho detto io
<dod> mapreri non ti preoccupare che neramarea torna.
<mapreri> DD3my: secondo me (almeno, mi accade su quantal) se aggiorno da apt-get, sulla systray mi compare la voce che le informazioni sui pacchetti non sono aggiornate.. forse si riferiva a quello, mah.
<mapreri> dod: chi è? è frequetatrice abituale del chan?
<dod> si ha sempre un qualche problema, di solito di poco conto, tipo barre sparite, icone sparite, colori sbagliati.....
<dod> menomale che uso kubuntu va'.  :)
<dod> hai mica viso un'isotta ?
<DD3my> mapreri, rimarrà il dubbio riguardo questa domanda..
<dod> con problemi al software center. deve aver rinominato la distro in lsb-release.
<DD3my> dod, magari sta imparando ad usare
<DD3my> il suo sistema operativo
<mapreri> dod: io uso ubuntu, ma non ho mai visto problemi strani, tranne ora in quantal che in unity mi mancano le icone (launcher e la finestra di alt+tab)
<dod> ma si. mica criticavo.
<mapreri> dod: non ho visto isotta oggi
<DD3my> dod, tranquillo neanche noi prima, stavo solamente scherzando
<dod> e' che alla fine forse ho individuato il problema ma usci' prima della mia comunicazione.
<mapreri> dod: come si fa a rinominare la distro con lsb-release? si può anche scrivere??
<dod> come abbia fatto ne ho poca idea. fatto sta' che non e' la sola.
<Wall> ciao a tutti......ho installato ubuntu 12.04 in una partizione ma parte comunque la versione 10.10 (la schermata del grub non si vede nemmeno)cosa devo fare secondo voi???
<dod> probabilmente qualche repo balordo cambia il nome nel file e poi quando cerchi di installare qualcosa o aggiornare ti risulta che invece di pangolin hai quantal e si blocca. dpkg e apt erano a posto.
<dod> idem i repo che aveva al momento.
<dod> non andava il software center ma apt si. e gli risultava di avere quantal al swctr, invece i repo erano tutti di precise. quelli standard.
<mapreri> dod: c'è il file /etc/lsb-release o un file del genere, mi sembra, che faccia una cosa del genere, ma non ha senso. se hai i repo su precise, puoi avere quello che vuoi, ma ti scarica robe di rpecise... mah.. sentiremo
<dod> ti ripeto non ho idea di come ci riescano a combinare di quelle cose. non sono guai ''standard''
<Davide_G> Wall: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<mapreri> Wall: su maverick lancia un `sudo update-grub`, quindi riavvia. magari hai installato precise su un altra partizione
<Wall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1147697/                     puo' essere questo"GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" che non lo fa vedere a schermo?
<Davide_G> Wall:  si
<mapreri> Wall: mettigli un # davanti
<Wall> quindi se lo alzo dovrei poter scegliere la distro con qui partire giusto?
 * mapreri va a dormire augurando buona notte a tutti :)
<Wall> adesso provo intanto grazie:)
<Davide_G> Wall: esatto
<Davide_G> di default mi sembra che siano 10sec
<DD3my> ho una domanda da fare, siccome ho un po di kernel installati nel pc e vorrei cancellarne qualcuno, come devo agire?
<DD3my> lascio il primo e l ultimo?
<DD3my> oppure lascio gli ultimi due?
<Wall> di nuovo ciao a tutti.......proprio non riesco a settare il grub in maniera che all'avvio mi faccia decidere con che distro partire........help.....
<Carlin0> Wall, quante distro hai installate e che distro sono ?
<Wall> allora attualmente la 10.10....su un'altra partizione stasera ho installato la 12.04 ma non e' mai partita...(all'avvio non vedo il grub e parte in automatico questa distro).
<Carlin0> parte quale ? la 12.04 ?
<Wall> no la 10.10
<Carlin0> sei con la 10.10 ora ?
<Wall> si
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e dai questo comando
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> e metti la risposta in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | Wall
<ubot-it> Wall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1147762/
<Carlin0> wall se dai → grub-install -v
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<Wall> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Carlin0> Wall, quella 10.10 è derivata da molti avanzamenti di versione o sbaglio ?
<Carlin0> minimo dalla 9.04 direi ...
<Wall> no dovrebbe essere installata direttamente da live
<Carlin0> allora in qualche modo hai installato il grub1 tu
<Carlin0> ora dovresti avanzare al grub2 solo che maverick è fuori supporto e non so se te lo farà fare ... aspè
<Wall> puo' essere da mezzora smanetto con il grub di entrambe le disrto
<Carlin0> prova con questa guida , ma ho i miei dubbi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<Wall> in teoria dovrebbe essere il grub dell 12.04 a funzionare giusto?
<Carlin0> in teoria uno o l'altro sarebbe lo stesso , solo che qui hai il grub1
<Wall> scusa ma .......Selezionare Ok nel menu di configurazione di grub-pc     .......dove trovo questo menu
<Carlin0> hai installato il grub2 ?
<Wall> si ma non trovo nessun menu'.....
<Carlin0> ora il comando grub-install -v cosa dice ?
<Wall> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.3
<Carlin0> prova a ridare anche sudo update-grub e metti in paste
<Wall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1147779/
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare la vede ...
<Wall> ok intanto grazie:)
<micheg> salve qualcuno sa se in ligthdm c'è modo di configurarlo per non visualizzare certi utenti? mi visualizza pure msyql...
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-15
<cri> giorno
<cri> ragazzi cosa strana ho il widget di visualizzazione cartelle che e rimasto bloccato
<cri> non lo posso spostare sul desktop
<cri> nettuno
<cri> giorno
<Wall> buon giorno a tutti:).......ho il repository che mi vuole rovinare il ferragosto.......dopo avermi detto che ci sono dei pacchetti da riparare,mi da questo codice->http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1148212/ dicendo che  non riesce a cancellarlo impedendomi di usare il software center ....che faccio???
<cri> qualche problemino con java
<cri> Wall, ?
<Wall> dicevi a me cri? pensavo stessi chiedendo agli altri:)
<cri> dicevo a te
<Wall> comunque si....come hai fatto a capirlo????
<cri> c'e scritto .-.
<cri> prova a rimuoverlo e reistalli
<Wall> ..........si e' vero che pirla........_.
<cri> XD
<Wall> con questa dovrei riuscirci che dici???   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=528724
<cri> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<cri> sudo rm oracle-java7-installer.*
<cri> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq oracle-java7-installer
<cri> poi ripeti la procedura di istallazione
<Wall> <cri> non trova l'installer da cancellare e in effetti il nome nn e' completo.....ma non so quale cancellare
<cri> hai dato i comandi che ti ho scritto
<cri> ?
<cri> da terminale
<Wall> si al secondo non trova alcun file...
<cri> che versione di linux usi
<Wall> 12.04
<cri> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<Wall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1148232/
<cri> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer*
<cri> udo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer
<cri> sudo apt-get update
<cri> proca cosi
<cri> ops prova
<Wall> ok:)
<cri> al secondo comando manca la s attento
<cri> mi posti poi
<cri> la schermata
<Wall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1148237/
<cri> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<cri> sudo apt-get update
<cri> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Wall> credo sia andato....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1148243/
<cri> poi dai
<cri> sudo apt-get update
<cri> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wall> scusa cri mi e' caduta la connessione e ho dovuto riavviare
<Wall> do questi comandi sudo apt-get update     e      sudo apt-get upgrade?
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148263/ problemino
<hallino1> Giorno!
<Wall> grazie cri sembra che tutto vada ok :)
<cri> Wall, mi fa piacere
<Wall> senti ti posso chiedere se conosci un buon editor per java???
<cri> sto avendo dei crash continui di Dolphon
<cri> dolphin
<cri> Eseguibile: dolphin PID: 6315 Segnale: Segmentation fault (11)
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148322/ aperto da konsol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzo> ciao a tutti. Questo è il mio problema: il mio router netgear DG834g perde la connessione (il led diventa rosso) quando scarico molti file o, peggio, quando carico file di grandi dimensioni su facebook. Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille.
<jester-> enzo: stessa cosa anche in wizoz
<jester-> ?
<enzo> non lo so
<jester-> prova
<jester-> ma sembra un problema del tuo provider oconf router
<enzo> quindi cosa dovrei fare, in pratica?
<jester-> prova a resettarlo a fabbrica
<jester-> che provider hai
<enzo> libero
<jester-> pure io e non ha problemi in pppoe
<enzo> ok, quindi, se resetto il problema dovrebbe risolversi
<enzo> giusto?
<jester-> enzo: dovrebbe ma non è detto
<jester-> si va per esclusione
<enzo> ah ecco.
<enzo> ok
<jester-> enzo: in wifi o cavo
<enzo> cavo
<jester-> o ho anche un dgn2000 con l'hab di rete che va a cazzo ed è un difetto del  modello
<enzo> jester, mi consigli di usare i dns di google?
<jester-> a filo i led diventano rossi o gialli
<enzo> o ne posso fare a meno?
<jester-> enzo: i dns di gollge li setti in linux
<enzo> ok
<jester-> che cosi escludi un'altra eventualità
<enzo> quindi il router non lo tocco ad esclusione per il settaggio porta per qbittorent
<jester-> enzo: hai rete in ipfisso?
<enzo> si
<jester-> ok
<jester-> comunque prova coi dns e a vedere se è in pppoe
<jester-> enzo: cambia porta la cavo
<jester-> al
<enzo> ok
<enzo> perdonami, le ultime due domande. Come faccio a sapere se è in ppoe (scusa l'ignoranza, non so cosa vuol dire). Uso un notebook, quindi mi connetto wireless, l'ip fisso lo imposto solo su ubuntu o anche sul router??
<jester-> enzo: ci entri e in generale lo vedi
<enzo> entro nel router, intendi, giusto?
<jester-> yess
<enzo> ok
<enzo> per la seconda domanda?
<jester-> enzo: il rutter deve stare in dinamico che non centra con la rete, serve dhcp o nat abilitato e basta
<enzo> ok, grazie mille
<ugone> ciao a tutti
<ugone> problema al primo avvio di ubuntu appena installato
<jester-> aiò ugone buon ferragosto
<jester-> ugone: normale o alfa
<ugone> arrivo al login ma non accetta la oassword che ho messo
<ugone> normale
<ugone> buonferragosto anche a tutti voi :-)
<jester-> ugone: da recovery la cambi che magari ha fatto confusione salandola
<jester-> ugone: passwd nickuser
<ugone> no anche perchè ho appena reinstallato per la seconda volta stamattina
<ugone> si
<ugone> ed avevo già visto in rete quello
<jester-> se la cambi dovrebbe andare
<ugone> ma è il problema che non riesco a capire
<jester-> ugone: facile che hai magari qualche del disco settore danneggiato
<ugone> la prima volta potrebbe esser stato un mio errore ma 2 volte di file mi sembra troppo
<jester-> e ha salvato a casso
<ugone> mmmmmmmmmmm
<jester-> ugone: prova a cambiarla da recovery
<ugone> il fatto è che ora son sulla macchina appena installata e in sessione ospite
<ugone> provo grazie
<ugone> ancora una cosa
<ugone> son certo di aver letto di una procedura per azzerare la password (nin con recovery ma cambiando md5
<ugone> vabbè lascia stare che riprovo in recovery
<ugone> a dopo
<jester-> ugone: non saprei ma secondo me è piu smplece cambiarla da recovery
<zatopek> ragazzi qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare un indicatore della frequenza cpu e ram con una grafica un po' più accattivante di quella che posso trovare nell'ubuntu software center????????
<jester-> zatopek: c'è un cazzillo chimato conky se non sbaglio
<jester-> ma l'applet di serie di gnome funza bene
<zatopek> ok jester- grazie!!!!! ;)
<jester-> zatopek: e sta pure nei repo
<zatopek> si l'ho notato
<zatopek> jester-, non riesco ad aprire i file ape... pensavo di aver scaricato tutti i codec con lame e wavpack, ma forse mi sbaglio. Manca qualcosa da installare a tua detta?
<jester->  zatopek che file
<zatopek> un file audio ape...
<jester-> installa ubuntu-restricted-extras e prova pure con vlc che dei codecs se ne frega
<cri> jester-:
<cri> non mi fa entrare
<cri> sono in live
<cri> al login anche se metto la password non mi fa accdere
<jester-> cri: pare che hai sminchiato tutto con la kde alfa. cambiati la pass da rirpistino: passwd cri
<cri> quindi devo fare da live
<jester-> no avvii in recovery mode, al menu vai in console o tty che sia
<mapreri> zatopek: il mio conky: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25974594/img/12-08/5.png l'indicatore per le varie cpu (mi son sempre domandato perchè son 5...) è in alto
<mapreri> jester-: te lo sai perchè conky mi dice che ho 5 cpu?? (ho un i5, ma sapevo avesse 4 core, non 5..)
<cri> jester-, reistallato il sistema
<cri> mapreri, forse un piccolo bug
<mapreri> cri: umh... mi sembra mica piccolo.... secondo me indica qualcos'altro... anche perchè se gli dico di controllare cpu5 mi dice che non esiste, mentre cpu4 sì (nota che si inizia dallo 0)
<cri> spetta
<cri> potrebbe essere che uno ti calcola la cpu
<cri> e gli altri i core
<cri> allora potrebbe essere
<mapreri> or ora mi sfugge metodi per fare in modo che mi usi solo determinati core. se in vb gli dico di dargli una/due cpu alla vm alla fine vedo che lato host usa tutti i core alternandoseli. non saprei come fare
<zatopek> mapreri, grazie... ma come faccio a modificarne la grafica???
<mapreri> zatopek: devi creare un file ~/.conkyrc che descrive l'aspetto del tuo conky. c'è una pagina nel wiki dove dicono come fare e una discussione immensa nel forum dove hanno presentato alcuni conky. il mio l'ho preso spunto e praticamente copiata da quella discussione. se vuoi posto il mio conkyrc, però dopo ti cerchi te come adattarlo
<mapreri> !conky
<ubot-it> conky is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Conky
<zatopek> graize mapreri
 * mapreri nota che glpiana non c'è neanche oggi..
<zatopek> mapreri, potresti gentilmente inviarmi il tuo file di configurazione per vedere se ci riesco a capire qualcosa? non ne ho trovato uno già pronto nella pagina che mi hai consigliato...
<mapreri> zatopek: eh, esiste anche google, eh! btw lo copio..
<zatopek> grazie.... scusami se scoccio...
<mapreri> zatopek: nel sito di conky c'è una rassegna di tutti i comandi riconosciuti. ora non ho il tempo di spiegarti riga per riga (comunque è commentato) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148621/
<zatopek> grazie....
<nicotano> salve, buon ferragosto
<mapreri> ciao nicotano, grazie
<nicotano> ciao mapreri
<mapreri> :)
<cri> ragazzi possibile che dolphin dia errore da terminale
<cri> NUOVA ISTALLAZIONE
<nicotano> leggi l'errore quando lo lanci da terminale
<cri> !PASTE
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cri> !paste
<cri> nicotano, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148629/
<nicotano> perchè lanci dolphin come root ?
<cri> dovevo capire na cosa
<cri> perchè dolphin crashava
<nicotano> lancialo come utente
<cri> QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<nicotano> cri sembra un maco, non so dirti di più non usando  kde  vedi http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=96430
<cri> maco?
<nicotano> sorry, baco
<cri> aaa
<cri> ecco XD
<cri> ciao dod
<dod> ciao cri
<cri> dod che si dice
<mapreri> che voi sappiate si importa automandicamente anche da sid/non-free??
<cri> cd..
<cri> dir
<cri> sudo reboot
<cri> domandina e possibile creare un backup dell'intero sistema
<cri> sensa ogni volta reistallare tutto ???
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> c'e' un modo durante il boot di visualizzare i messaggi al posto dei pallini?
<jester-> sacarde: premi esc
<ugone> ciao a tutti
<sacarde> jester-, si qualcosa vedo..... ma non tutto completamente
<sacarde> come faccio a togliere tutta la parte grafica del boot?
<jester-> sacarde: al menu grub pigi "e"  e nella riga del kernel lasci solo ro, F10 per i lboot e vedi se funza
<sacarde> jester-, si un po funziona... ma i messaggi sono velocissimi
<sacarde> anche per entrare nel menu di grub devo premere shift velocissimo
<peppeubuntu> Salve, qualcuno mi può spiegare come mai non mi funziona più il gestore di aggiornamento, quando vuole a scaricare i pacchetti mi dice "impossibile scaricare gli indici da giano.com etc..
<jester-> peppeubuntu: cambia server
<peppeubuntu> come si fa?
<jester-> peppeubuntu: sw menu modifica, sorgenti software
<peppeubuntu> ok ho trovato cosa metto server principale o server italia?
<jester-> peppeubuntu: altro, italia, prova fastbul
<peppeubuntu> ok adesso funziona, grazie
<peppeubuntu> volevo chiederti nella lista devo tenere spuntati tutti i pacchetti anche quelli con restrizioni?
<jester-> peppeubuntu: si e in altro software abilita i partners e mai i proposed
<peppeubuntu> ok grazie gentilissimo
<peppeubuntu> un ultima domanda riguardo l'avanzamento di versione dalla 10,04 alla 10,10 posso incontrare problemi di compatibilità?
<jester-> peppeubuntu: fa 10.04 --> 12.04 che sono 2 lts
<jester-> quindi avanzamento diretto
<peppeubuntu> io adesso ho la 10,04
<peppeubuntu> ti chiedo perchè altre volte ho trovato problemi ad esempio con la scheda video con la stampante ect.
<peppeubuntu> cosa ottengo come migliorie avanzando?
<jester->   peppeubuntu che video hai
<peppeubuntu> geforce 8600 gt 512 mb.
<jester-> non dovresti avre problemi funza bene col driver open
<jester-> e stampante?
<peppeubuntu> epson sx 110 multifunzione
<jester-> peppeubuntu: vantaggi dovrebbe avere anche piu compatibilità on hw nuvi
<jester-> peppeubuntu: hai fatto qualcosa per farla funzare la stampante?
<peppeubuntu> si mi ricordo che lo scanner non andava
<jester-> dorai fare la stessa cosa penso
<jester-> dovrai?
<jester-> comunque epson è ben assistita
<peppeubuntu> il bello è che non mi ricordo come ho fatto perchè lo avevo letto da qualche parte su internet
<peppeubuntu> se succede qualcosa vengo qui casomai a chiedervi consigli.
<jester-> peppeubuntu: ok
<peppeubuntu> mi sembra doveroso avanzare..
<jester-> peppeubuntu: è molto meglio anche la grafica, unico problema sarà che come grafiga avrai unity
<peppeubuntu> cos'è unity?
<jester-> e dovrai installare gnome-session-fallback per riavere gnome classic
<jester-> è una interfaccia adatta per tablet e netboog
<peppeubuntu> ah non mi interessa non ho il tablet
<jester-> peppeubuntu: e gnome-tweack-tool per configurare caratteri e palle varie
<jester-> installi il falback e sei aposto, devi poi pigiare alt assieme al destro per taroccare le barre
<peppeubuntu> jester- Come mai nella finestra aggiornamenti mi da sempre l'avanzamento della 10.10 e non della 12?
<peppeubuntu> Dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti insatallati ho anche riavviato il sistema
<jester-> peppeubuntu: nel gestore neltab aggiornamenti setta lts
<peppeubuntu> adesso è scomparsa la scritta avanzamento esce solo scritto il sistema è aggiornato
<jester-> peppeubuntu: nel gestore aggiornamenti-->impostazioni-_>Aggiornamenti-->notifica per lts
<peppeubuntu> ho messo solo rilasci con supporto esteso lts ma quando aggiorna la finestra non mi esce più la scritta avanzamento
<nico__> salve
<jester-> PE
<jester-> peppeubuntu: riavvia
<peppeubuntu> ok
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti e buon ferragosto
<Davide_G> domanda: non mi funziona ubuntuone con l'interfaccia grafica ma solo dal browser.
<mapreri> Davide_G: definisci "non mi funziona"
<mapreri> !nonfunziona
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nonfunziona'
<mapreri> !funziona
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'funziona'
 * mapreri deve ancora imparare le varie voci di ubot-it
<Davide_G> mapreri:  nel senso che se seleziono un file con il tasto dx nn mi compare la voce ubuntuone
<DD3my> Davide_G, poi cosa succede?
<Davide_G> nulla
<Davide_G> non posso neanche selezionare la voce xke nn esiste +
<DD3my> hai l ultima release di ubuntu?
<Davide_G> si
<DD3my> ieri avevo problemi anche io con ubuntuone
<Davide_G> con il browser funziona benissimo invece
<DD3my> cioè ci metteva molto a caricare i file che mettevo
<DD3my> mmm strana come cosa..
<Davide_G> provo a dargli un purge e a reinstallarlo
<DD3my> hai provato a cercare su google se qualcun altro ha avuto il tuo stesso problema?
<DD3my> basta anche un remove
<Davide_G> ora gli ho dato un bel install ubuntuone-*
<mapreri> Davide_G: ma ubuntu è completamente installato?
<mapreri> Davide_G: il pannello lo lanci senza problemi?
<Davide_G> l'installazione l'avevo fatta tramite interfaccia
<Davide_G> no il pannello nn ce lho nemmeno
<mapreri> riesci ad aprire il pannello di controllo di ubuntuone? dalla dash (o dal launcher se non l'hai rimosso) o dal pannello (dentro la busta)
<Davide_G> asp ora provo a riavviare
<Davide_G> ok raga
<Davide_G> tutto ok con ubuntuone
<mapreri> well Davide_G :)
<Davide_G> un altra cosa, qualcuno usa irc su empathy?
<mapreri> Davide_G: "usare irc" non vuol dire niente... intendi usare la webchat di freenode su empathy?
<Davide_G> esatto
 * mapreri usa con soddisfazione (anche se potrebbero aggiornarlo) xchat
<mapreri> e non uso empathy, soprattutto
<Davide_G> xke anche se nelle impostazioni gli ho detto di associare la pass al mio nick, questa ogni volta me la richiede
<mapreri> Davide_G: anche firefox me lo fa, mi sembra (per quelle poche volte che uso la webchat, non uso il mio nick, lo faccio solo per prova)
<Davide_G> mapreri: tnx
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi, ho un Olivetti Olibook S1530, ha già il bluetooth incorporato, come il wifi.Il wifinon mi ha dato problemi dopo il passaggio da windows 7 a Ubuntu 12.4 ma il bluetooth non lo ha mai riconosciuto. In teoria si dovrebbe attivare dalla tastiera col tasto Fn +F12 ma mentre da F1 a F11 funzionano tutti, il tasto F12 on mi da risposte... ho instalalto un po di tutto, il Gestore Bluetooth Blueman col co
<Fetentone> nfiguratore ma non va... suggerimenti?? Grazie!
<sberla2007> ciao a tutti
<Fetentone> allora... stasera nessun esperto che risponde??
<Fetentone> che posso fare con questo bluetooth???
<mapreri> Carlin0: bluetooth
<mapreri> ops..
<Phi> c'è qualche buon anima che mi potrebbe dire la sintassi del metodo POST http?
<Fetentone> il mio Bluetooth non va... qualche info... grazie.
<MaRcO_BITTO87> buonasera a tutti
<WellSaid> buona sera ho bisogno di aiuto con un computer che ha la scheda wifi morta
<pirata_> bondì
<Andrea> Buonasera a tutti!
<froben> salve
<froben> ho un problema
<froben> ho appena fatto gli aggiornamenti
<Carlo> quale
<Carlo> spiega bene
<froben> e ora non mi funziona più bene adobe flash
<froben> quando uso mozilla
<froben> vorrei tornare come prima
<froben> in special modo quando faccio partire il sito che necessita di adobe flash, mi dice che non è aggiornato
<Carlo> ho capito
<Carlo> adobe ha qualche rogna
<Carlo> io l'ho installato manualmente
<Carlo> anzichè installare da APT
<Carlo> l'ho installato manualmente con i sorgenti
<Carlo> chiaro fin qua?
<froben> ho provato a rimuoverlo e rimetterlo da atp ma non funge lo stesso e non so come si fa manualmente
<Carlo> manualmente è leggermente ostico
<Carlo> intanto fai una cosa
<froben> dimmi
<Carlo> scaricati la versione per LINUX 32BIT e nella seconda tendina scarica il TAR.GZ
<Carlo> http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Carlo> PESA 6,6 MEGA
<froben> oook
<froben> fatto..e che ci faccio ora?
<Carlo> SCOMPATTALO IN UNA CARTELLA
<Carlo> ESTRAI
<froben> fatto
<Carlo> dai il comando
<Carlo> cd
<Carlo> posizionati nella cartella
<Carlo> la cartella del flashplayer appena scompattata
<froben> oook
<froben> fatto
<Carlo> TI PASSO IL PRIMO COMANDO
<Carlo> COPIALO COSì COM'E'
<froben> grazie
<Carlo> sudo cp -r usr/* /usr
<Carlo> FATTO?
<froben> si
<Carlo> TI PASSO UN ALTRO COMANDO
<Carlo> COPIALO
<froben> ok
<Carlo> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Carlo> E L'ULTIMO
<Carlo> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Carlo> quando hai fatto riavvia firefox
<Carlo> e poi prova ad aprire un video su youtube
<Carlo> e dimmi
<froben> il video di utube si vede
<froben> ma non funziona l'applicazione di cui ti parlavo prima
<froben> che è semplicemente un giochetto di facebook
<froben> (ma ovviamente temo che non funzioni altra roba che ora non so)
<Carlo> ora ti dice che la versione è vecchia? o non dice nulla youtube?
<Carlo> attenzione alcune app di facebook vanno con SHOCKWAVE
<froben> non dice nulla
<Carlo> e su ubuntu non va shockwave
<Carlo> sono applicazioni flash
<Carlo> *solo applicazioni flash
<froben> anzi a youtube i video sono più piccole
<froben> ma l'applicazione di fb in questione parla esplicitamente di adobe flash
<Carlo> domanda: provato a fare CTRL+ + ?
<Carlo> LA DIMENSIONE POTREBBE ESSERE LO ZOOM DELLA PAGINA?
<Carlo> PER FACEBOOK NON SO CHE DIRTI
<Carlo> DIPENDE COME E' INCAPSULATO IL CODICE EMBEDDED
<Carlo> DEL GIOCO FLASH
<froben> uh..ho fatto ctrl + + ed è...MERAVIGLIOSO ehehe non lo sapevo
<froben> vabbè non ti preoccupare
<froben> grazie cmq
<froben> sei stato gentilissimo
<froben> ultima domanda
<froben> non c'è un modo per tornare a PRIMA dell'aggiornamento?
<Carlo> quale aggiornamento?
<Carlo> spiega meglio
<froben> ho fatto l'aggiornamento automatico tra quelli consigliati e c'era proprio uno di adobe flash..è da allora che non funziona più bene
<Carlo> ora dopo questo lavoretto ti funziona?
<froben> no
<Carlo> strano
<Carlo> che problema ti da
<Carlo> hai riavviato firefox?
<Carlo> i video si vedono come?
<Carlo> non si vedono?
<froben> sì, ho riavviato
<froben> ti ripeto..i video si vedono ma non funziona più l'applicazione facebook
<Carlo> e prima dell'aggiornamento andava?
<Carlo> da una parte è migliorato, dall'altra è peggiorato...capito bene?
<froben> è solo peggiorato...prima andava bene tutto
<Carlo> peggiorato nel senso che l'unica cosa che non ti va è l'applicazione facebook?
<froben> e poi i video di youtube partono sempre piccoli e devo premere ctr + + per ingrandirli..mentre prima erano direttamente grandi
<Carlo> prova questo add-ons
<Carlo> guardati
<Carlo> ti mantiene lo zoom della pagina alla pecentuale che vuoi tu
<Carlo> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/default-fullzoom-level/
<froben> vabbè grazie non ti preoccupare
<Carlo> dipende molto anche dalla risoluzione che usi
<Carlo> secondo me i tuoi problemi sono piu' semplici di quanto si pensi
<froben> sicuramente
<froben> faccio qualche tentativo a caso e vediamo
<froben> e ti fo sapere
<Carlo> ok
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-16
<froben> ehi carlo...ho risolto
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<tr0n_> posso modificare i pittogrammi di ubuntu per il mio programma
<tr0n_> potri modificarli?
<jester-> pittogrammi ?
<jester-> tr0n_: spiega pittogrammi
<tr0n_> jester-: http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/pictograms
<jester-> tr0n_: intendi moficarli per tuo uso personale o come standard
<tr0n_> jester-:  per un programma che verrà messo nel software centre
<jester-> tr0n_: dovresti sentire in #ubuntu-it-dev e in #ubuntu-it-doc, ci dovrebbe essere ua na policy al riguardo
<tr0n_> jester-:  ok grazie :)
<massi> salve,m mi serve qualcuno che mi aiuti a fere il 3zo passo di questa guida, perchè sbaglio qualcosa. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Pcsx2
<massi> in pratica quando vado a fare ./play.sh  mi dice giustamente ./play.sh: riga 3: ./pcsx2: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> massi, scrivi: pwd          e dimmi che esce
<massi>  sono in
<glpiana> massi, sei in?
<massi> ~/../pcsx2/bin
<glpiana> massi, scrivi: ls          e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | massi
<ubot-it> massi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150446/
<ububu> buongiorno, supporto per xchat su ubuntu 12.04 (scivo dalla webchat). nuova installazione stessa rete locale e stessa cartella di configurazione dell'altro pc con xchat funzionante. da questo pc la connessione a freenode o irc.ubuntu.com va sempre in timeout.
<glpiana> massi, puoi rifare tutto da capo, mostrandomi gli output di ogni comando?
<massi> dal passo 3 dici?
<ububu> controllato sudo apparmor_status non la vedo tra le applicazioni bloccate.
<glpiana> ububu, prova a rinominare la directory .xchat2, riavvia xchat, riconfigurala e vedi se va
<glpiana> massi, no, proprio dall'inizio intendo
<massi> ok.
<ububu> glpiana: yes, scordato di specificarlo. anche con le impostazioni di default (cartella rinominata) e tentanto di collegarsi a freenode con le impostazioni di default suggerite dal programma.
<glpiana> ububu, e hai provato a prendere la .xchat2 del pc su cui va e copiarla su quello in cui non va?
<massi> sta scaricando :|
<massi> ti devo postare tutta la pappardella mica ?
<ububu> glpiana: si sono andato di copia incolla tramite chiavetta usb
<glpiana> massi, direi di sì
<massi> glpiana possiamo usare il pvt?
<glpiana> ububu, se è configurata nello stesso modo o se è proprio la stessa directory dovrebbe comportarsi nello stesso modo sull astessa rete. a meno di problemi di connessione del pc
<glpiana> massi, perchè? non puoi mettere su pastebin?
<massi> si era per alcune domande cmq ok..
<glpiana> massi, ok
<ububu> glpiana: mi viene in mente che qui sto usando dns e ip dinamico, nell'altro dns google e ip statico. ci azzecca qualcosa?
<glpiana> ububu, prova a mettere anche qui i dns di google
<ububu> glpiana: devo riavviare il servizio network-manager per averne gli effetti? la configurazione è cambiata ma l'indicator in informazioni connessione mi da ancora i dns vecchi.
<ububu> ok riprovo a dopo
<davide87> ciao a tutti
<davide87> dopo l'aggiornamento nvidia-current non parte più X
<davide87> uso kubuntu
<davide87> cosa fare?
<glpiana> davide87, aggiornato come?
<davide87> da terminale
<glpiana> davide87, come
<davide87> glpiana, ho fatto sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> davide87, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<davide87> kubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> davide87, hai solo i repository ufficiali o ne hai aggiunti altri?
<davide87> mi sembra di avere gli ufficiali
<davide87> li incollo nel pastebin?
<glpiana> metti l'output di ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glpiana> !paste | davide87
<ubot-it> davide87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide87> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150530/
<glpiana> davide87, perchè usi i backports?
<davide87> glpiana, non ricordo di solito scarto solo i proposed
<glpiana> ah ecco, vero. sorry per la confusione
<glpiana> dammi l'output che ti ho chiesto ora
<davide87> e sono dall'altra partizione
<davide87> non posso usare il terminale da qui per kubuntu
<davide87> o almeno credo..
<mapreri> glpiana: btw i backports non hanno aggiornamenti per nvidia-current
<davide87> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150536/
<mapreri> davide87: dovresti fare un chroot nel mount point dove hai la partizione di kubuntu, imho
<glpiana> davide87, ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise.list <------
<glpiana> Updated versions of X.org drivers, libraries, etc. for Ubuntu.
<davide87> glpiana,  cioè?
<glpiana> davide87, beh l'hai messo tu quel repo, mica io
<davide87> ahh
<davide87> e manco sapevo di averlo messo :°D
<glpiana> davide87, quindi se vuoi lo purghiamo
<davide87> o magari non ricordo nel dettaglio
<davide87> si se serve a risolvere
<davide87> purgo tutto
<cri_> olaz
<glpiana> davide87, allora hai un altro pc a disposizione?
<davide87> sisi accendo il netbook
<glpiana> davide87, oki, collegati qui col netbook e su questo avvia kubuntu.
<glpiana> davide87, x non partirà ma con ctrl+alt+f1 potrai passare in console
<davide87> glpiana, il fatto è che non da errore
<glpiana> davide87, esegui il login testuale e controlla di essere in rete con: ping -c3 www.google.it
<davide87> va direttamente in schermata nera
<davide87> come se facessi ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> davide87, l'importante è che arrivi in console e fai il login testuale
<davide87> okok
<davide87> riavvio allora
<davide87> arrivo con il netbook
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  eccomi
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sei in console di là?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<glpiana> D4V|DE, hai pingato google? sei in rete?
<nicotano> salve
<D4V|DE> si risponde
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<D4V|DE> installato.. fatto
<D4V|DE> poi?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<D4V|DE> sta tornando al nvidia current 295.40 ;-)
<D4V|DE> glpiana, quindi il purge serve a ripristinare i driver di default?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, leva il repo in questione e fa downgrade dei pacchi ai repo restanti
<cri_> glpiana, scusami è possibile fare un backup con tutti i progrmmi istallati?
<Mauro> Bella cosa il trascinamento ma c'è un modo per sapere se si traduce con copia e incolla oppure con taglia e incolla su Ubuntu? Provando fra le varie finestre mi pare attiva la 2a opzione...
<glpiana> cri_, a che pro?
<cri_> per non reistallare tutto da 0
<cri_> ottimizzazione tempi
<nicotano> cri_, fai un backup della tua home, lì ci sono i file di configurazione
<glpiana> Mauro, in linea di massima, sulla stessa partizione sposta, su dischi diversi copia
<glpiana> cri_, se tu fai un backup e lo usi tra un mese dovrai aggiornare tutti i pacchetti
<nicotano> !backup | cri_
<ubot-it> cri_: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Mauro> Invece se provo a spostare file dalla cartella immagini sul desktop è Taglia :)
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ha finito, faccio il reboot?
<glpiana> Mauro, sì, come ho detto, sposta il file
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì
<cri_> glpiana, era solo per evitare di formattare ogni volta e partire da 0
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> cri_, scusa, per curiosità, ogni quanto ti capita di dover riformattare?
<D4V|DE> glpiana, ok è ripartito ;-) grazie 1000 come sempre :-)
<cri_> di solito con windows ogni 6 mesi
<nicotano> cri_, anche con ubuntu è uguale, se installi ad ogni rilascio
<Robbonzo> salve gente
<Mauro> Ok glpiana sempre puntuale e preciso :) Ubuntu mi piace ma non è integrato perfettamente con tutte le applicazioni di google, io adopero picasa per mettere sia video su you tube e foto, e questa applicazione qui su Ubuntu non è supportata, ho provato Open Shot ma si blocca di continuo...
<glpiana> Mauro, cerca su google "picasa ubuntu". pare vada con wine. ma non l'ho mai usato per cui non te lo assicuro
<Mauro> Un altra cosa i programmi scaricati da internet in che cartella li trovo su Ubuntu?
<cri_> Download
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti, c'è un modo per vedere se timidity funziona?
<cri_> o Scaricati
<glpiana> fourlastor, il modo più immediato e fargli eseguire un file midi
<fourlastor> glpiana, ok, e pare andare.. quindi ho escluso timidity
<fourlastor> ora mi tocca capire perché dosbox fa le bizze :P
<glpiana> fourlastor, prova a spiegare cosa stai facendo
<fourlastor> glpiana, sto cercando di avviare un gioco su dosbox, ma l'audio non si sente, ho già risolto il problema di porta (ora si collega, e dice che ci riesce, alla porta 128:0)
<glpiana> fourlastor, ma il timidity che c'entra?
<fourlastor> glpiana, dosbox usa il sintetizzatore midi di sistema (in questo caso, stando su linux, timidity)
<glpiana> !midi | fourlastor guarda qui
<ubot-it> fourlastor guarda qui: midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<fourlastor> glpiana, timidity pare funzionare (ho provato un file midi), ora il problema è dosbox, che a sua volta usa sdl, che non so come si comporti
<fourlastor> ho provato a settare la variabile d'ambiente come dice qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79944/dosbox-has-no-sound ma senza risultati
<glpiana> fourlastor, export ALSA_OUTPUT_PORTS="128:0" questo lo hai dato?
<fourlastor> glpiana, ho dato direttamente come impostazione a dosbox di usare quella porta, quindi ci si collega, ora provo a fare anche così comunque
<lele055> ho instalalto in virtuale xubuntu, non mi parte! può essere dovuto alla macchina un po vecchiotta?
<fourlastor> glpiana, niente
<glpiana> lele055, in virtuale? cioè? in virtualbox o altro?
<glpiana> fourlastor, hai avviato dosbox dallo stesso terminale in cui hai dato export?
<lele055> si in virtualbox, una versione precedente 10.04 funzionava
<fourlastor> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> lele055, che versione di virtualbox?
<fourlastor> glpiana, per escludere qualsiasi cosa sto cercando qualche altro programma dos che utilizzi midi
<lele055> versione 4.1.18
<glpiana> lele055, l'installazione si avvia senza problemi?
<glpiana> fourlastor, tu ottieni lo steso errroe riportato nel link che hai segnalato?
<lele055> eh no, il problema sya proprio qua, non parte, mi da subito un'errore ad un indirizzo del bios non inizializzato.
<glpiana> lele055, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<fourlastor> glpiana, no, ho risolto il problema della porta, ora si collega correttamente (ALSA:Client initialised [128:0] MIDI:Opened device:alsa) ma l'audio non parte ugualmente
<lele055> glpiana, ho scaricato l'ultima 12.04
<glpiana> lele055, quindi sei su ubuntu 12.04 e hai installato virtualbox e in quel virtualbox stai cercando di installare ubuntu?
<lele055> glpiana, devi scusarmi, forse mi sono espresso male.  sono su acer portatile, ho XP32 sul quale ho installato VM, e da qua ho installato ubuntu 12.04 che non parte, mentre il vecchio 10.04 funzionava.
<glpiana> lele055, ok. non sei sul canale più adatto però. dimmi, la versione di ubutu che vuoi installare è 32 o 64 bit?
<lele055> glpiana, mi scuso se ho sbaglato canale, su pc ho fatto di tutto ma sulle chat non ho mai operato. il sistema è X32, il vecchio 32 bit.
<glpiana> fourlastor, questo lo avevi letto e fatto? Turns out the sounds of the game were muted from the game's own options menu.
<fourlastor> sì, sono attivati
<glpiana> lele055, mi sa che se ottieni un errore di bios devi smanettare con le impostazioni di virtualbox. ma stiamo parlando di un programma per windows installato su windows, quindi siamo off topic
<glpiana> !chat | lele055
<ubot-it> lele055: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lele887> glpiana, devi scusarmi....sto provando a ripristinare l'installazione e mi si è scollagata la chat.
<glpiana> non c'è problema
<lele887> glpiana, comunque sta macinando ma non so se riuscità a ripartire.
<lele887> glpiana, secondo te può essere dovuto alla macchina vecchiotta?  io non ho esperienza su linux.
<glpiana> lele887, dipende da quanto è vecchia. ma la questione è che tu non sei su linux ma su windows. se stessimo parlando del cd inserito nel pc potrei dirti qualcosa di più sensato. io non uso windows, tanto meno virtualbox su windows
<lele887> glpiana, ok, mi chedevo quali programmi si possono trovare su ubuntu per grafica 3d e fotoritocco?
<glpiana> lele887, per grafica 3d c'è blender. per fotoritocco c'è gimp
<glpiana> lele887, ci sarà anche altro, ma questi mi vengono in mente al volo :)
<Carlo90> ciao a tutti, se avessi dei problemi non propriamente con ubuntu in che canale potrei rivolgermi?
<tellegen> Ciao, vorrei chiedere delle informazioni sull'installazione di Ubuntu 12,04
<tellegen> ho provato sia la versione 32bit che 64 ma non riesco a portare a termine l'installazione
<tellegen> dopo la scelta della lingua
<tellegen> alla schermata dove si può scegliere se installare la versione di prova o l'intera versione
<tellegen> dopo aver cliccato qualunque delle due opzioni
<tellegen> mi compare una schermata nera
<tellegen> con l'underscore lampeggiante
<tellegen> e non si sposta più per ore
<tellegen> qualche diea?
<tellegen> *idea
<tellegen> grazie
<FloodBotIt1> tellegen: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tellegen> ho finito
<nannes> !chat | Carlo90
<ubot-it> Carlo90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> tellegen: Hai provato con il nomodeset?
<tellegen> no, di cosa si tratta? (scusatemi ma sono nuovo di Ubuntu)
 * nicotano saluta
<nannes> tellegen: si tratta di un parametro del kernel che, se abilitato, restituisce la gestione della modalità video al BIOS (visto che nei kernel recenti viene integrata nel kernel stesso)
<nannes> Per fare il boot con quel parametro, prova a seguire queste istruzioni http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<lele449> saluti a tutti.
<tellegen> ok, ti ringrazio...ci provo
<Holden> nannes, tellegen quella guida è per chi ha grub, quindi per chi ha ubuntu già installato...
<Holden> tellegen, che scheda video hai? che tipo di pc?
<tellegen> ah, ecco
<tellegen> allora, ho due nvidia geforce 9800 gt in SLI
<Holden> una non bastava? :D
<tellegen> ti dirò, non mi trovo granchè soddisfatto, non è il massimo di stabilità
<tellegen> Holden, secondo te come dovrei risolvere?
<Holden> tellegen, se non hai esigenze particolari io proverei ad usarne una sola tanto per cominciare... com'è composto il resto del pc? ci sarebbero diverse strade che puoi seguire
<tellegen> ho un quad core della intel
<tellegen> 10 gb di ram
<tellegen> leggo qui che alcuni problemi di avvio sono comuni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<tellegen> considera che sto installando ubuntu per provarlo e soprattutto per utilizzare un software statistico, R, che su windows mi sta dando qualche problemino, quindi non mi importa di avere prestazioni video particolari
<Holden> tellegen, beh considera che con quell'hardware potresti metterlo in virtualbox sotto windows senza nessun problema, se è solo per un software
<Holden> altrimenti potresti provare il nomodeset dal menu' di avvio premendo F6, oppure provare con il cd alternate
<tellegen> mmm, non ci avevo pensato, ma secondo te in questa maniera riesco cmq a sfruttare le prestazioni di ubuntu anche sotto windows?
<Holden> tellegen, si, specialmente visto che sicuramente hai una cpu che supporta la virtualizzazione hardware
<tellegen> ora faccio un po' di prove...un'ultima cosa, dove posso trovare una virtual box per ubuntu ed eventualmente il cd alternate? ...grazie mille Holden
<nicotano> tellegen,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Holden> tellegen, qui trovi le immagine per il cd alternate http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Holden> tellegen, per virtualbox ti serve per windows a questo punto, non per ubuntu
<tellegen> giusto
<Holden> tellegen, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<tellegen> grazie Holden, sei stato molto gentile
<Holden> tellegen, guida molto semplice ad un primo utilizzo se non l'hai mai usato https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<Holden> comunque è talmente semplice che non avrai difficoltà
<Holden> tellegen, di niente. a proposito, il tuo nick mi ricorda il teorema di tellegen...
<tellegen> perfetto!
<tellegen> è preso da lì infatti :D
<tellegen> ma sei il primo che se ne accorge
<tellegen> ingegnere?
<Holden> può darsi :D
<tellegen> ehehhehe, ok...ora vedo di risolvere il problema
<tellegen> grazie ancora
<tellegen> ciao
<alessandro_> buonasera, ho messo come server fastbull come consigliatomi nel canale. oggi mi da questo errore:"Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found" e mi suggerisce di controllare la mia connessione (ma sono connesso) forse dovrò cambiare server?
<nicotano> alessandro_, metti server svizzera è meglio
<Holden> alessandro_, esatto o germania :D
<alessandro_> svizzero? No, novi :D
<alecv79> si è inceppato il gestore aggiornamenti
<alecv79> svizzera ne consigliate uno in particolare?
<nicotano> alecv79, scegli svizzera dalla apposita finestrina mirror.switch.ch/
<nicotano> ftp/mirror/ubuntu
<alecv79> nunce nicotano
<alecv79> trovato
<alecv79> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> alecv79, :-)
<Fetentone> chi può darmi qualche dritta sul perchè non mi va il bluetooth incorporato nel mio Olibbok s1530, nemmeno accendendolo col Fn+F12 si avvia... grazie
<DD3my> Fetentone, che ubuntu usi?
<Fetentone> 12.o4 Precise Pincoline
<Fetentone> a 64 bit
<DD3my> Fetentone, non riesci ad accederci giusto?
<Fetentone> si, pur avendo scaricato ogni applicazione da Software Center
<Fetentone> non me lo riconosce proprio
<DD3my> mmm
<DD3my> sto leggendo un po di post di gente che non gli funziona il bluetooth sulla 12.04
<Fetentone> DD3my, pensa che durante l'installazione ho eseguito anche la procedura guidata per il tipo di tastiera
<Fetentone> purtroppo Olivetti fornisce drivers solo per sistemi operativi Microsoft
<Fetentone> ed il bluetooth mi serve assolutamente perché alcuni dispositivi medici che ho in casa comunicano col bluetooth
<DD3my> Fetentone, hai gia provato ad installare il pacchetto bluez-utils?
<Fetentone> non lo conoscevo proprio... lo faccio immediatamente
<DD3my> aspetta pero, prima mi devi postare una cosa
<DD3my> dai questo comando da terminale
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> e incollalo su pastebin
<DD3my> dmesg | grep Blue
<DD3my> poi.. hciconfig -a
<Fetentone> scusa ma il terminale quandoho digitato !pastebin mi ha risposto: bash: !pastebin event not found
<Fetentone> pardon, forse non dovevo aprire alcun terminale
<nicotano> Fetentone, nel terminale DD3my> dmesg | grep Blue  DD3my> poi.. hciconfig -a
<nicotano> Fetentone, dopo metti il risultato su pastebin
<Fetentone> come ci vado???
<nicotano> !paste | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> nel terminale DD3my
<DD3my> Fetentone, si dai quei due comandi da terminale e poi li incolli su pastebin
<Fetentone> ok, in poster devo inserire qualcosa??
<DD3my> Fetentone, ok ora copia il risultato del comando nel link di http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Fetentone> fatto.
<DD3my> ora copia il link e postalo qui
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150831/
<DD3my> ti sei dimenticato di dare l altro comando
<DD3my> hciconfig -a
<Fetentone> scusate... sono ancora nuovo
<Fetentone> rifaccio e do conferma
<DD3my> tranquillo :) va bene
<Fetentone> quando inserisco hciconfig -a non mi da niente
<DD3my> mmmm
<DD3my> Fetentone, allora missa tanto che devi cercare i driver
<DD3my> perche se non ti da niente significa che il bluetooth non è installato se non sbaglio
<Fetentone> e i driver credo che non esistano per linux... Olivetti crea solo per Mcrosoft
<Fetentone> oppure c'è qualche convertitore di .exe????
<DD3my> Fetentone, questo non saprei
<Fetentone> grazie cmq, sei stato davvero gentilissimo, spero di poterti essere d'aiuto in altro.. ciao
<DD3my> figurati Fetentone è un piacere, se hai altri problemi non esitare a postare qui la tua domanda..
<superfabbb> ciao a tutti
<superfabbb> come faccio a configurare la stampante epson dx4400 su ubu12.04?
<DD3my> superfabbb, hai gia installato i driver?
<superfabbb> si
<superfabbb> se vado su stampante riconosce epson
<superfabbb> non riesco a far partire lo scan
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<DD3my> installa XSane è un interfaccia che viene utilizzata
<DD3my> per scennerizzare le immagini
<superfabbb> già ho fatto
<superfabbb> e non va
<superfabbb> ho usato sia quello che simplescan
<jester-> superfabbb: segui il wiki non è lo stesso modello ma simile
<nico__> salve
<DD3my> ciao nico__
<superfabbb> ciao jester ma non compare la mia stante dx4400
<superfabbb> stampante
<DD3my> non ti funziona neanche se installi image scan?
<superfabbb> ho xsane e simplescan
<superfabbb> e non lo rileva porprio lo scanner
<DD3my> superfabbb, hai gia riavviato dopo l installazione dei driver e dei programmi?
<superfabbb> no
<superfabbb> devo riavviare?
<superfabbb> ok riavvio
<DD3my> prova a riavviare
<superfabbb> niente
<superfabbb> non rileva nessun scanner
<DD3my> i driver gli hai installati dal sito della epson?
<superfabbb> si
<jester-> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do
<superfabbb> ma forse per lo scanner devo scaricare altri driver?
<superfabbb> quelli che ho preso sono per la stampante?
<superfabbb> ma quale devo rpendere? ce ne sono 6? io ho scelto epson dx 4200 la 4400 non c era
<superfabbb> ma devo disinstallare i vecchi driver?
<superfabbb> ho scaricato il 2, .deb
<superfabbb> niente non va
<Mabo_> buona sera a tutti, ho un problema col serverx di ubuntu 9.04 non mi parte startx mi ricordo che tempo fa c'era un veste grafica minimale, sapete aiutarmi ?
 * nicotano  saluta
<Mabo_> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> Mabo_, dai questi 2 comandi nel terminale
<nicotano> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> poi sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<superfabbb> nicotano mi aiuti con lo sanner? non riesoc a farlo partire
<Mabo_> asp nicotano
<nicotano> superfabbb, se è acceso  e simplescan non lo rileva va installato il driver
<Mabo_> e' proprio un problema di schermo
<Mabo_> cioe' di scheda grafica
<superfabbb> e come si fa?
<superfabbb> la epsondx4400 è installata
<Mabo_> ma mi ricordo che "anticamente" c'era un server grafico minimale
<superfabbb> come faccio a installare il driver dello scanner?
<Mabo_> tipo blubox o fluxbox non ricordo quale
<Mabo_> superfabbb prima di tuttovai sul sito del produttore e scaricateli :)
<Mabo_> sicuramente nella cartella dei driver c'e' la guida (in genere c'e')
<nicotano> Mabo_, ma hai provato a installare il driver proprietario, lancia driver aggiuntivi
<Mabo_> non voglio accedere al web
<Mabo_> voglio far tutto senza connessione
<Mabo_> ho scaricato tempo fa un xorg.conf che ho sempre messo manualmente nella cartella X11
<superfabbb> l ho fatto
<superfabbb> è un solo file
<Mabo_> solo che con ubuntu 9.04 non me lo prende o.o
<superfabbb> .run
<superfabbb> e l ho fatto partire
<superfabbb> ma non succ niente
<FloodBotIt1> superfabbb: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> Mabo_, guarda sul wiki un esempio di xorg e vedi se lo puoi adattare, oggi con la configurazione automatica  parte il driver generico e poi volendo si scarica il driver dalla rete
<nicotano> superfabbb,  che scanner è ?
<superfabbb> è una multifunzione
<superfabbb> epsondx 4400
<superfabbb> la stampanta risulta ok, infatti ha la spunta v su stama
<superfabbb> stampa
<superfabbb> lo scanner non vuole partire
<superfabbb> quando premo simplescan dice nessun dispositivo
<superfabbb> ho provato pure con xsane
<nicotano> superfabbb,  ho cercato in rete sembra che con lo scanner  molti lamentano il tuo stesso problema
<superfabbb> e come devo fare allora?
<superfabbb> posso utilizzare il wine?
<superfabbb> o non c entra niente?
<Mabo_> nicotano non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<Mabo_> io chiedevo l'alternativa a X
<nico__> io vado
<nicotano> Mabo_, se reinstalli il serverx come detto prima dovresti poter impostare il driver generico, non c'è bisogno della connessione
<Mabo_> ancora -.-
<Mabo_> XD
<nicotano> superfabbb, wine ?
<Mabo_> scusa nicotano ma sto server grafico minimale ? nada ? XD
<Mabo_> lxde fluxbox blackbox
<superfabbb> ho installato questo Epson Inkjet Printer Driver
<Mabo_> non esiste piu o me lo sono immaginato ?
<superfabbb> ma lo scanner ancora non va
<superfabbb> ma forse va eseguito? ho fatto tutto con ubuntu software
<nicotano> Mabo_, forse vuoi dire ambiente grafico minimale ? parti con fluxbox o openbox
<Mabo_> esatto ambiente grafico minimale
<nicotano> superfabbb, segui questo  c'è dove scaricare il driver http://ubuntu.forumcommunity.net/?t=23180898
<Mabo_> c'e' ne uno di default nelle live di ubuntu oppure me lo son sognato ?
<nicotano> Mabo_, non ricordo avvia una live e vedi oppure riavvia la tua sessione, altrimenti devi installarlo,
<boolma> qualche piccolo pratico di pcsx? problema con salvataggio. in Crash bandicoot 3 "an error occurred while" ewading
<boolma> reading **
<boolma> daaai
<superfabbb> non va
<superfabbb> rimetto xp in una partizione?
<superfabbb> nessuno mi può aiutare con lo scanner?
<superfabbb> uff seguo le guide ma il mio scanner continua a non andare
<superfabbb> ma dove sbaglio?
<mapreri> ciao a tutti. sono su una quantal aggiornata mano a mano che si sviluppava (è installata da aprile/maggio). da una settimana circa le icone nel launcher e nella schermata di alt-tab (ma non le preview che si vedono con alt-esc) non ci sono. aggiungo che ho la home in comune con precise, ma che nonostante questo le icone sono diverse da qeulle di precise (in quantal ho geany che non ho più (una volta sì) in precise). idee?  se possibile mi pia
<mapreri> cerebbe evitare di azzerare tutto unity... però al massimo fra un po' mi sa che lo farò di mia volontà :D
 * mapreri nel frattempo va a mangiare :)
<superfabbb> come si abilita il repository universe?
<Warlock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<diego> buona sera a tutti. Mi servirebbe una piccolissima mano riguardante pcsx. Il mio problema sono i salvataggi; non salva. Eppure il file  di salvataggio esistono con tanto di cartella e tutto il resto. Qualche idea o esperienza a proposito? grazie
<superfabbb> raga come aggiungo il componente universe nel repository?
<superfabbb> ragazzi sto seguendo una guida su wiki ma mi dice di installare il componente universe
<superfabbb> come si fa?
<superfabbb> "Prima di procedere è necessario aggiunere il componente universe dei repository ufficiali nel proprio file dei repository"
<mapreri> !ropository
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ropository'
<mapreri> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<mapreri> superfabbb: ↑
<superfabbb> ma quando li aggiungo devo inserire deb?
<mapreri> superfabbb: di default (a parte nella versione server) universe è attivo. posta il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.lists
<mapreri> !paste | superfabbb
<ubot-it> superfabbb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superfabbb> ok
<superfabbb> mi sa che ho fatto un guaio
<mapreri> nel frattempo qualcuno può dirmi se gli risulta anche a lui che skype 4 (da usc) va in segfault in precise?
<superfabbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151268/
<mapreri> superfabbb: sono attivi, c'è quasi tutto attivo.
<mapreri> superfabbb: altro?
<superfabbb> quando io ho aggiunto ho messo pure deb
<mapreri> superfabbb: ah, quando scrivi per me scrivi il mio nick, in questo modo il messaggio viene evidenziato e mi arriva una notifica. puoi usare il
<mapreri> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<superfabbb> oltre http://
<superfabbb> ok
<mapreri> sì, è giusto così. le voci devono iniziare con `deb` o `deb-src`. i '#` sono i commenti, che sono ignorati, al pari delle righe vuote.
<mapreri> superfabbb: ti da errori durante `apt-get update`?
<superfabbb> non l ho fatto
<superfabbb> ora lo faccio
<superfabbb> mapreri,  si di ma errore
<mapreri> superfabbb: posta tutto
<diego> buona sera a tutti. Mi servirebbe una piccolissima mano riguardante pcsx. Il mio problema sono i salvataggi; non salva. Eppure il file  di salvataggio esistono con tanto di cartella e tutto il resto. Qualche idea o esperienza a proposito? grazie
<superfabbb> mapreri,  ah mi son dimenticato sudo
<superfabbb> ora provo a installare la stampante, grazie mapreri
<superfabbb> niente, non trova questo file libgtk1.2
<mapreri> superfabbb: quel file dubito si trovi tra i pacchetti dei ripository di precise.
<mapreri> superfabbb: cosa stai facendo?
<mapreri> superfabbb: è il nome completo?
<superfabbb> mapreri,  sto seguendo la guida su wiki per installare epson
<mapreri> superfabbb: linka
<superfabbb> dx4400
<superfabbb> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<superfabbb> mapreri, hai visto?
<mapreri> superfabbb: credo che quella guida sia stata scritta un po' troppo tempo fa... vai nella pagina linkata e scarica direttamente il deb. in basso, distribuzione ubuntu, versione 10.04 (meglio di niente) e scegli il deb nella pagina dopo....
<superfabbb> mmm ok
<mapreri> superfabbb: le epson non sono mai andate d'accordo con linux..
<superfabbb> ah bene :(
<superfabbb> mapreri,  ma conviene tenere sempre xp in una partizione?
<mapreri> superfabbb: nonstante non lo avvio da giugno per una prova su richiesta dell'assistenza tecnica io mi tengo sempre windows in una partizione. alla fine se lo lascio buono lui non fa niente (leggi → mangia 100 GB di spazio -.-). può sempre capitarmi di essere costretto ad usare windows per un programma propriotario per scuola/lavoro/porcherie varie :(
<karonte> salve a tutti
<karonte> stavo cercando creare una piccola lan virtual con openvpn, ma con scarso successo
<Warlock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<karonte> ops
<karonte> vado di la!
<superfabbb> mapreri,  grazie
<mapreri> superfabbb: perchè? ha funzionato? io non ho mai avuto una epson...
<superfabbb> devo prima finire di fotocopiare
<superfabbb> 40 fogli
<mapreri> lol, però per ora tutto bene?
<mapreri> karonte: in realtà puoi chiedere  anche qui se usi come base ubuntu. non so perchè Warlock abbia chiesto al bot la chat... anche perchè se noti ha inviato il messaggio nello stesso tuo istate :)
<karonte> mapreri, va bhè mi sembrava più giusto andare di là visto che io in realtà lavoro su una debian
<karonte> però alla fine sempre debian è ^^
<Warlock> Mapreri ,ho chiesto la chat perchè dovevo chiedere una cosa completamente fuori da ubuntu :)
<mapreri> karonte: se è una debian chiedi in #debian-it qui e su oftc, che di solito sono molto preparati :)  (io mi devo ancora mettere a creare una vpn, per tre computer non mi è mai servita)
<mapreri> Warlock: :) mi interessa poco, non mi piace molto il clima della chat di ubuntu, troppo ot imho :)
<karonte> ci proverò grazie ^^
<Warlock> mapreri ,allora chiedo qui?
<Warlock> :D
<Warlock> ?
<mapreri> Warlock: per carità se non c'entra con ubuntu meglio di no.. sto fuori dalla chat apposta, non la portare qui ;)
<Warlock> Okok ;)
<mapreri> :)
<Warlock> ;)
<Warlock> Ah,allora ti faccio una domanda su Ubuntu xD
<Warlock> Volevo creare una rete vpn mi daresti una mano?? :D
<mapreri> oki, lol
<mapreri> !vpn | Warlock
<ubot-it> Warlock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Warlock> Sto con Kubuntu
<mapreri> lol
<Warlock> Ook grazie lòl
<Warlock> mapreri posso usare solo una delle 2?
<mapreri> ora che lo vedo non mi piace poi molto però...
<mapreri> Warlock: amachi è versione semplice semplice veloce, mah... di solito li evito.   freeswan mi sembra la cosa più lontana dal KISS che esista (mah, maggari mi sbaglio, molto spesso per uno che conosce bene ubuntu il wiki è eccessivamente prolisso...) però openvpn non è citato....
<mapreri> <mapreri> [...] (io mi devo ancora mettere a creare una vpn, per tre computer non mi è mai servita)
<Warlock> Io infatti con OpenVPN volevo provare,visto che su Linux è la prima volta che vorrei creare una VPN
<mapreri> Warlock: purtroppo non ne so nulla...
<Warlock> Ah okok scusa non l'avevo visto ;)
<Warlock> mi potete spiegare un secondo questo esempio che ho trovato??   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151394/
<ingamedeo> Salva a tutti! Ho combinato dei guai con Gnome3...... vorrei ripristinarlo come da default... come faccio?
<mapreri> Warlock: quei comandi esportano delle variabili. non so che programma possa prenderli (gnupg? boh)
<Warlock> ma tipo a country sempre IT
<Warlock> a province sempre Rome
<Warlock> per dire?
<mapreri> Warlock: ?? non ho capito..
<Warlock> mapreri
<Warlock> te la riscrivo su pastebin
<Warlock> mapreri http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mapreri> Warlock: :/ è dura che da quel link io tiri fuori qualcosa..
<Warlock> Guarda
<Warlock> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openvpn.html
<Warlock> mi trovo al terzo rettangolo giallo
<mapreri> sì, praticamente in quel file ci sono delle variebili che vengono usate nella creazione dei certificati. modifica le variebili in modo che si adattino
 * mapreri conserva prezioso il link di Warlock :)
<Warlock> Ahaha ;)
<Warlock> Ho capito :) ma lo devo scrivere sempre da linea di comando?
<Warlock> E mapreri ?? =D
<mapreri> nope, quelle vanno nel file /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars
<mapreri> Warlock: c'è scritto tutto!
<mapreri> Warlock: meglio se mi citi nelle risposte, altrimenti non vedo la notifica, con 20+ chan aperti, non posso permettermi notifiche a ogni messaggio..
<Warlock> Ook
<Warlock> mi dice che non esiste /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars
<mapreri> Warlock: ora, io quella procedura non l'ho mai seguita, ma il secondo quadrato l'hai fatto senza errori? postami `ls -l <body>
<mapreri>     <div id="round">
<mapreri>       <img id="topcap" alt="" src="http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.10/ubuntu/libs/img/cap-top.png">
<mapreri>       <div id="layout" class="container clear-block">
<mapreri>         <script type="text/javascript">
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mapreri> var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
<Warlock> mapreri ti posto tutto su pastebin
<mapreri> ls -l /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/easy-rsa
<Warlock> Ecco mapreri
<mapreri> scusate, errore mio con il ctrl+c/ctrl+v :)
<WellSaid> buona sera, ho un notebook che non vede più completamente la scheda wireless ne con ubuntu ne con windows 7, vi prego aiutatemi
<cri_> ciao
<john> Sera a tutti ragazzi, ho un problema.. fino a poco fa ero collegato tranquillamente alla mia adsl di infostrada.. poi devo aver toccato qualcosa nel modem per sbaglio ma ad ogni modo ho premuto il tasto on/off del modem infostrada e tutte le luci sono gialle adesso (compresa quella della wireless)... ma con ubuntu non riesco piu a collegarmi in wireless
<john____> <john> Sera a tutti ragazzi, ho un problema.. fino a poco fa ero collegato tranquillamente alla mia adsl di infostrada.. poi devo aver toccato qualcosa nel modem per sbaglio ma ad ogni modo ho premuto il tasto on/off del modem infostrada e tutte le luci sono gialle adesso (compresa quella della wireless)... ma con ubuntu non riesco piu a collegarmi in wireless [00:47] <john> mentre con vista si (ho entrambi i sistemi operativi su
<john____> cosa faccio?
<superfabbb> da ignorante dico: sul retro del modem fai ripristina
<john____> un ripristina non c'è.. posso controllare meglio ma ad ogni modo perchè allora con vista la connessione wireless va bene (stesso pc) ??
<john____> un ripristina non c'è.. posso controllare meglio ma ad ogni modo perchè allora con vista la connessione wireless va bene (stesso pc) ??
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-17
<Fetentone> ave... ma su ubuntu devo rinunciare ai films in streaming???
<Fetentone> gli exe dei siti streming non funzionano
<Cristian> che barba
<Cristian> -.-
<Cristian> ..
<Cristian> .
<Cristian> .
<Cristian> olaz!
<hallino1> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<nico_> salve
<WellSaid> salve, ho un computer con la scheda wifi spenta che non viene più rilevata qualcuno sa consigliarmi qualcosa?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<WellSaid> salve, ho un computer con la scheda wifi spenta che non viene più rilevata qualcuno sa consigliarmi qualcosa?
<jester-> WellSaid:  fa vedere nel paste lspc
<jester-> lspci
<WellSaid> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1152297/
<jester-> WellSaid: è integrata o usb
<WellSaid> jester-, integrata
<jester-> WellSaid: sembra che sia morta, hai ancora winzoz?
<WellSaid> jester-, si ma anche li la stessa cosa... vado in gestione periferiche non c'è nessun errore ma la scheda non la vede
<jester-> WellSaid: allora è defunta
<WellSaid> jester-, oggi per esempio ho provato a collegarmi con una usb che fa da wifi
<glpiana> WellSaid, ah anche windows non la vede? l'altra volta dicevi che la vedeva
<WellSaid> jester-, e quando ha installato i driver per quella ha installato anche quelli della scheda wireless ed è tornata in vita
<WellSaid> glpiana, ha smesso di vederla pure lui :(
<jester-> WellSaid: winzoz la vede o non la vede
<WellSaid> sono disperato ragazzi :(
<jester-> WellSaid: secondo me è bruciata
<WellSaid> jester-, no non più ma poco fa me l'ha vista ha installato i driver ha funzionato... riavvio il pc... morta
<WellSaid> il fatto è che non ho fatto niente per bruciarla e funziona perfettamente secondo me
<WellSaid> perchè sia con windows che con ubuntu sono riuscito a farla ripartire
<jester-> WellSaid: nulla è eterno
<jester-> avrà avuto l'ultimo sussulto
<WellSaid> no davvero l'hardware funziona al 100% ne sono sicuro oggi è partita
<WellSaid> vi spiego praticamente credo di averla spenta un giorno che non mi serviva
<WellSaid> e dall'avvio successivo non si accende più in automatico all'avvio
<jester-> WellSaid: di fatto adesso è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> WellSaid: iwconfig
<WellSaid> ho provato nel bios a vedere se c'è un modo per accenderla ma niente...
<WellSaid> e il tasto fisico non sortisce alcun effetto
<jester-> WellSaid: se è morta morta rimane
<WellSaid> jester-, lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> o in coma che si sveglia a intervalli non regolari
<WellSaid> vi linko una discussione che me l'aveva fatta tornare in vita
<jester-> WellSaid: rassegnati a piglia una usb
<WellSaid> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=491736
<jester-> WellSaid: non sono stati i driver per la usb, è uscita dal ccma momentaneamente
<WellSaid> si si quello intendevo
<WellSaid> esiste un modo per farla tornare in vita xD non ci posso credere di no perchè funzionava...
<WellSaid> il fatto è che quella chiavetta usb di cacca prende solo una rete wireless che non è la mia xD
<jester-> WellSaid: rivolgersi a un arciprete bravo o a uno di quei guaritori farlocchi
<WellSaid> :P
<WellSaid> scusate rieccomi
<WellSaid> grazie comunque per l'aiuto a presto
<WellSaid> ;)
<Michele_> Salve a tutti
<Fetentone> ciao a tutti, ne passaggio da 7 a Ubuntu 12.04 non mi funziona il Bluetooth integrato (che è una scheda standard 3.0) e la Web Cam incorporata, dove e come posso prendere dei driver standard ed installarli??? Tanto per tutto il resto
<DD3my> Fetentone, anche problemi con la usb?
<DD3my> ancora*
<Fetentone> no, nessun problema con le USB vanno alla grande
<DD3my> con il bluetooth sorry
<Fetentone> si si, il Bluetooth lasciamolo stare...
<Fetentone> facciamo un passo alla voltacominciando dalla web cam
<Fetentone> anche se credo che essendo un dispositivo standard potrei anche provare a scaricare dei driver generici ed installarli dicendo ad Ubuntu che la mia scheda integrata è quella del file. Anche se non dovesse funzionare al 100% credo che almeno la funzione Bluetooth me la faccia funzionare??
<DD3my> Fetentone, prima iniziamo con la webcam.. in alto a destra puoi entrare nelle impostazioni del pc ci sei?
<DD3my> affianco la nome del tuo pc
<Fetentone> ok
<DD3my> poi vai su webcam
<Fetentone> ma non mi esce nessuna web cam
<Fetentone> in impostaioni del sitema devo andare da qualche altra parte
<DD3my> scusa sotto impostazioni del sistema non ti esce monitor, applicazioni d'avvio ecc
<DD3my> ?
<Fetentone> monitor si... è web cam che non mi esce da nessuna parte
<DD3my> Fetentone, prova a dare il comando lsusb
<Fetentone> devo aprire un terminale??
<DD3my> si scusa, apri il terminale e dai il comando lsusb
<DD3my> il risultato copialo su pastebin
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152389/
<DD3my> Fetentone, che computer hai?
<Fetentone> Olivetti Olibook S1530
<Fetentone> l'ultimo i3
<DD3my> Fetentone, ho letto un post di una persona con il tuo stesso problema e ha risolto con questo comando : sudo apt-get install libvpx0
<Fetentone> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto libvpx0
<Fetentone> ma il post dove l'hai letto?? Io sono 10 gg chemi sto esaurendo a leggere post da ogni parte :)
<DD3my> sul forum di ubuntu
<DD3my> allora quando io ho installato ubuntu per rilevare la webcam mi è bastato installare un programma che si chiama cheese
<nicotano> salve
<Fetentone> DD3my lo sto installando adesso anch'io con la speranza che misia da risoluzione come lo è stato per te :)
<DD3my> Fetentone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<DD3my> Fetentone, speriamo bene :)
<Fetentone> DD3my io più che sperare non posso. Ho installato cheese ma mi dice nessuna cam trovata.. ho un culo della madonna
<Fetentone> :)
<glpiana> Fetentone, infatti non se ne vedono da lsusb
<DD3my> glpiana, si esatto non se ne vedono come se la webcam non ci fosse e questo problema c'è l ha anche con il blueethot
<Peace-> glpiana: hihiihi :P
 * nicotano  saluta
<mapreri> hello world :) sto seguendo questa procedura https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples per bootare iso da grub, e quindi ho fatto un file /etc/grub.d/44_custom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152528/ solo che durante l'update-grub mi da un fottio di errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152531/ e nel grub.cfg non vengono fuori le variabili (quelle col $). in compenso la procedura funziona, in quanto se aggiusto le variabili (vabbe, è una so
<mapreri> la) manualmente si avvia tranquillo... ditemi voi che posso fare :)
<glpiana> mapreri, che aggiustamenti fai per renderlo funzionante?
<zatopek> ragazzi come faccio a non visualizzare le icone sul desktop su gnome 2????? vi prego in internet oramai si parla solo su come visualizzare le icone su gnome 3
<mapreri> glpiana: buon pomeriggio. ho provato ad avviarlo da grub così com'è, ma non partiva (mi diceva alla fina `you need to load kernel before` o una cosa così. quindi sono entrato in edit della voce e ho scritto $isofile dove mancava. questa è la parte di grub.cfg relativa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152553/
<mapreri> zatopek: perchè? sei senza icone? versione di ubuntu?
<zatopek> mapreri, solo l'ultima versione di ubuntu con session desktop mate...
<zatopek> sarebbe una gnome 2 o mi sbaglio???
<glpiana> mapreri, e in che riga devi aggiungere $isofile ?
<zatopek> potrei tentare con gconf-editor?
<mapreri> glpiana: umh.. c'è qualcosa che non torna, ho rilanciato update-grub per carpire l'errore, ma è cambiato grub.cfg....
<mapreri> zatopek: um modo per nascondere le icone su g2 era modificare una voce su gconf. evidentemente su mate è attivata in modo predefinito, però mi ricordo qual'è.. e io mate non ce l'ho
<mapreri> glpiana: l'ho sscritto in quella che è la riga 27 e 28
<mapreri> glpiana: provo un reboot :)
<zatopek> 'acchio
<glpiana> ok
<zatopek> provo a digitare gconf su google
<glpiana> zatopek, scusa ma non sei sul canale adatto. mate non è nei repo ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | zatopek
<ubot-it> zatopek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zatopek> okok
<mapreri> glpiana?
<mapreri> hallino1: glpiana e' uscito?
<nicotano> mapreri, uscito è
<mapreri> vabbe', volevo dire che misteriosamente ora mi prende le voce col $, ma continua a darmi errori nell'update-grub
<lele_> ciao a tutti
<lele_> ho appena caricato in virtuale ubuntu 11.04 su vmware
<lele_> stavo provando e mi è apparsa la finestra di login.....cosa devo mettere per continuare a
<lele_> non posso neanche installarlo!
<lele_> #ubuntu
<nicotano> lele_, forse hai scaricato un file iso corrotto
<nicotano> lelamal,  e cmq puoi provarlo senza virtualizzazione basta scegliere al boot prova ubuntu senza installare
<lele_> il file dovrebbe essere Ok in quanto è partito il tutto e funzionava, con tanto di desktop!
<lele_> non so quale operazione possa avere fatto perchè mi chieda il login!
<lele_> <nicotano>  infatti è queello che ho fatto, ed il tutto si è avviato, ma dopo 5 minuti è entrato in login e non so cosa mettere per ripristinare il dektop!
<nicotano> se lo hai installato nella macchina virtuale forse ti chiede il nome utente e password  per accedere
<lele_> <nicotano>  il probela è che non lo ho instalalto, ma solo avviato su vm per provarlo, non ho ancora fatta l'instllazione.
<nicotano> lele_, verifica con md5sum che la iso non sia corrotta e cmq per provarlo non è necessario andare su macchina virtuale
<nicotano> se hai masterizzato un cd usa la minore velocità possibile 4x o 8x,
<lele_> <nicotano>, avendo il DVd, ma io ho scaricato il file originale,e lo avvio da WM. c'è un'altro modo?
<lele_> senza in dvd intendo.
<lele_> mi chiedo....ho riavviato la wm di nuovo! ed invecie di comparire il desktop mi compare subito la finestra di login!   non ci sto capendo piu niente.
<nicotano> lele_, magari lo hai installato
<lele_> nicotano, mi fai venire un dubbio! ma sarei alquanto dubbioso, non sono comparite le f
<lele_> finestre con lingua, formattazione ed altro!
<nicotano> lele_, riscarica iso il CD da www.releases.ubuntu.com e masterizza un CD o passa iso su una chiavetta usb con unetbootin poi riavvia e lo provi in sessione live
<lele_> <nicotano>  buona idea, infatti era una cosa che avrei voluto provare!
<nicotano> non scaricare dvd
<lele_> <nicotano> inoltre ho trovato anche un'applicazione wuby per instalare su win!  hai qualche idea di come vada?
<nicotano> wubi va tanto bene che è meglio che te lo dimentichi, in fin dei conti ti crea un ubuntu dentro windows, solo per provare potrebbe andare bene ma hai i suoi limiti essendo installato dentro windows e appena aggiorni magari ti crea problemi, io lo eviterei come la peste
<lele_> <nicotano> ok, grazie per il consiglio
<nicotano> :-)
<lele_> <nicotano> ma va piu lento di WMware?
<nicotano> e che ne so io, da me ubuntu è installato da anni, non uso macchine virtuali
<nicotano> lele_, in ogni caso devi avere un buon processore e tanta ram se vuoi lavorare con la virtualizzazione
<lele_> <nicotano> ed infatti hai proprio ragione.....mi serve per iniziare.
<lele_> <nicotano> allora la situazine è questa, ho controllato la VM, ed in effetti il sistema me lo ha installato, ma non avendo dato nessun utente e password come è possibile che me li chieda?
<nicotano> prova a dare invio senza digitare alcun nome
<lele_> <nicotano> gia provato, nessun utente e nessuna password, non passa.
<lele_> <nicotano> in una versione vecchia di linux c'era un utente generico root e password toot
<lele_> password toor per passare, non è che ci può essere qualcosa del genere!
<nicotano> lele_,  prova con guest senza password
<nicotano> root è l'amministratore non utente generico
<nicotano> lele_, cmq eliminare una installazione in macchina virtuale è roba di 1 secondo, puoi sempre rifarla stando più attento
<lele_> <nicotano> ho provato con guest e con guest, ma non va, dovrei provare con utente senza password......ma ora ho fermato la macchina per ripartire da file.iso,
<lele_> <nicotano> comunque non è ancora finita.......senza il file iso sulla WM non parte....mi dice che manca il boot!
<lele_> <nicotano>  perciò non è installata ma va solo attraverso emulazine del dvd!
<nicotano> ovvio, il file iso è come se fosse il CD
<lele_> <nicotano>  perciò deduco che non è stato installato nulla.
<drhoffy> buongiorno! devo installare ubuntu su un eeepc x101ch. sapere com'è il supporto, esiste una iso gia ottimizata
<drhoffy> ho dimenticaTo il punto di domanda alla fine
<nicotano> lele_, cancella quello che hai nella macchina virtulae, anche il disco, ne prepari un altro  considera che ti occorrono almeno 4 GB per il sistema e dai almeno 1 gb di RAM
<nicotano> drhoffy, provala in sessione live, se ti riconosce HW e funge installi
<lele_> <nicotano>  ok, sarà mia cura seguire il tuo consiglio.
<lele_> <nicotano>  ma ti chiedevo per la virtualizzz
<lele_> <nicotano>  virtualizzazione con uunetbootin, basta un pen drive da 4GB?
<nicotano> lele_,  cmq a mio parere fai meglio a provare in sessione live se non hai una macchina ben
<nicotano> lele_, unetbootin ti crea una pendrive avviabile per lanciare ubuntu in sessionelive e poi installare, basta 1 GB
<drhoffy> dalle info in rete ci soni problemi con il video chiedevo se qualcuno aveva gia provato e sapeva consigliarmi um iso peronalizata
<nicotano> lele_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<lele_> <nicotano> ed il file di ubuntu va sempre su pen-drive oppure può essere residente sul pc? oppure unità esterna?
<nicotano> lele_, scarichi iso e poi lo dai in pasto a unetbootin
<lele_> ok! grazie mille per i tuoi preziosi consigli, farò proprio così, poi ti dirò!   a presto.
<nicotano> ok
<nicotano> !installazione | lele_
<ubot-it> lele_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lele_> <ubot-it>  ho provato anche ad avviare con questa modalità, il sistema parte.....ma il problema è che all'avvio mi chiede utente e password!
<nicotano> lele_, ubot e un bot che ti risponde solo se interrogato a dovere
<nicotano> è**
<drhoffy> provero con la live e poi vediamo
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao scusa Peace-  ci sei? per favore siccome non vedo glpiana puoi aiutarmi tu a rivedere l'hard disk ? perche oggi io ho spostato driver in windows ma erano dei rar e senza maus non potevo aprirli da windows
<Peace-> LuiGiuZZo_: non so nulla di quella roba
<Peace-> e poi sto programmando adesso adesso
<nicotano> LuiGiuZZo_, spiega cosa devi fare
<lele_> <LuiGiuZZo_>  con tasti tab e frecce dovresti riuscire a spostarti su tutte le finestre e file, poi con invio le apri....
<LuiGiuZZo_> scusatemi ero dovuto correre in bagno
<LuiGiuZZo_> scusa lele_  tu ci sei perchè mi spiace che nicotano voleva aiutarmi ma son corso in bagno
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma si mi posso spostare ma non riesco a estrarre i file nei rar
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_, ci sono
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_ quando il file è selezinato, con enter lo apri, e dalla finestra del rar usando tab ti sposti sul pulsante oppure sul menu estrai.
<LuiGiuZZo_> si grazie lele_  è che volevo estrarre i file s epotevo accedere ancora alla cartella del desktop dA qu'
<LuiGiuZZo_> da quì
<LuiGiuZZo_> sima per favore puoi dirmi come mai non riesco piu a vedere la cartella di windows da dentro mnt in sistem?
<LuiGiuZZo_> mi mancava solo di comperare una scheda madre nuova non avere piu la porta ide del lettore e che non mi funzionasse nemmno il maus
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_, non capisco dove sei.....con il tasto (nono so come si chiama) in alto a destra con una freccia ritorni indietro di una cartella, mi pare.
<LuiGiuZZo_> sima coke usare i tasti l'ho capito ma vorrei poter entrare da ubuntu nella cartella dove ho il disco di windows e esntarre i file da qui da ubuntu cosi almeno evito il casino da windows senza maus
<LuiGiuZZo_> perche il maus mi funziona soloc on ubuntu
<LuiGiuZZo_> e qui in ubuntu succede che non vedo nemmeno gli hard disk
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma oggi glpiana mi ha fatto vedere il disco di windows e sono riuscito a metterci i driver che ho scaricato da ubuntu solo che non li ho estratti
<LuiGiuZZo_> come usare i tasti da windows piu o meno l'ho capito
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_, io di ubuntu sono novizio,non so se potrò aiutarti, ma come sono residenti due sistemi sullo spesso pc?
<LuiGiuZZo_> si ogniuno su un hard disk diverso
<LuiGiuZZo_> ubuntu sta su un disco con due partizioni
<LuiGiuZZo_> da 500 giga e windows su uno da un tera
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_ per quanto ne so si dovrebbero vederei file di entrambe le installazioni, win e ubuntu.
<LuiGiuZZo_> questo lo so , ma purtrppo mi trovo in condizioni che ubuntu non mi vede gli hard dissk, prima con la vecchia scheda madre ogni tanto comparivano, adesso invece non cè piu' verso di farle comparire
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_ e da win vedi i dischi di ubuntu?
<LuiGiuZZo_> guarda senza maus non mi son riuscito a muovere molto ma penso di si , cioè vede il disco dove sta ubuntu, ma non puo' vedere la partizione dve sta ubuntu ext
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_, mi spiace me non sono molto ferrato su ubuntu, non saprei cosa dirti.
<LuiGiuZZo_> si l'ho capito, spero che torni glpiana chelui mi aveva fatto almeno vedere l'hard disk in qualchemodo
<LuiGiuZZo_> vabe comunque grazie
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma quando torna glpiana di solito
<lele_> LuiGiuZZo_ non saprei, è la seconda volta che frequento la chat.
<LuiGiuZZo_> forse son riuscito a far qualcosa rileggendo quello che mi aveva detto oggi con xchat
<Holden> LuiGiuZZo_, ha detto che andava in vacanza, penso a settembre...
<LuiGiuZZo_> si vabe ma che centra, mica siamo a settembre
<LuiGiuZZo_> quando torna in chat oggi dicevo
<LuiGiuZZo_> ci avevo parlato stamattina
<Holden> LuiGiuZZo_, <glpiana> ciao a tutti, me ne vado in ferie
<LuiGiuZZo_> az aveva detto cosi?
<Holden> se ha preso le ferie ora immagino che torni a settembre
<LuiGiuZZo_> az non avevo letto
<Holden> non credo abbia tutta sta voglia di stare al pc durante le ferie
<Holden> poi non so
<LuiGiuZZo_> az non avevo letto ch elo avesse detto
<LuiGiuZZo_> allora mi sa che torna dopo le ferie
<LuiGiuZZo_> menomale che ho riletto quello che mi ha detto stamattina
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque scusa ma non sarà mica l'unico che sa fare quello che mi ha aiutato a fare stamattina
<Holden> lo ha detto sul canale della chat
<LuiGiuZZo_> e lo so ma io si vede che non eri piu in chat ed ero andato in windows a cercare di installare i file
<LuiGiuZZo_> solo che come ho detto
<LuiGiuZZo_> io non ero in chat e non ho letto
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<LuiGiuZZo_> scusa per gli errori , ho scritto eri ma volevo dire ero
<Holden> !qualcuno | LuiGiuZZo_ fai la tua domanda
<ubot-it> LuiGiuZZo_ fai la tua domanda: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LuiGiuZZo_> scusa Holden  ma perchemi scrivi sta roba
<LuiGiuZZo_> l'ho scritto quello di cui ho bisogno
<Holden> "comunque scusa ma non sarà mica l'unico che sa fare quello che mi ha aiutato a fare stamattina" -> fai la tua domanda, e chi sa aiutarti ti aiuterà
<LuiGiuZZo_> nono anzi scusami  siccome son riuscito ad accedere rileggendo quello chemi aveva spiegato gliana con xchat sto riuscendo a fare qualcosalo stesso
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque scusa si oggi parlavo in chat, non mi ero accorto che mi trovo su ubuntu-it
<LuiGiuZZo_> mi sembrava di stare in chat
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque la cosa è che da ubuntu non mi appaiono le unita hard disk e da windows mi serviva aiuto oggi perchè il maus non funziona
<LuiGiuZZo_> lo so che qui si parla solo di ubuntu ma in questi casi mi trovo un po in difficolta e se qualcuno sapesse cosa posso fare lo ringrazierei molto
<Holden> LuiGiuZZo_, mi dispiace, di windows non so nulla, personalmente non saprei aiutarti
<LuiGiuZZo_> sisi grazie figurati
<LuiGiuZZo_> forse riesco a far qualcosa lo stesso
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, windows -> ##windows
<LuiGiuZZo_> scusa hallino1  non ho capito che volevi dirmi
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, se hai problemi di windows vai sul canale ##windows
<LuiGiuZZo_> ah
<LuiGiuZZo_> cè il canale windows?
<LuiGiuZZo_> in questo server?
<hallino1> A quanto pare..
<neramarea> 'sera. non riesco a installare xulrunner su precise. so che non è più nei repo, ma non riesco manco nei modi alternativi...
<LuiGiuZZo_> non lo avevo mai visto
<LuiGiuZZo_> scusa hallino1
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma quelli parlano tutti inglese
<hallino1> Eh nella vita l'inglese serve LuiGiuZZo_
<LuiGiuZZo_> e se io non lo parlo che faccio
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque in chat qui magari se qualcuno come glpiana mi ha aiutato magari potrebbe farlo qnche qulcun'altro
<LuiGiuZZo_> se uno stà in difficolòta che si fa lo si manda da quelli di windows che manco parlano italiano?
<LuiGiuZZo_> vabe grazie
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque domando scusa se se sono un povero ignorante che non parla inglese
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, se non lo parli allora esiste www.google.it
<LuiGiuZZo_> se quei cornuti a scuila mi han insegnato una lingua di merda come il francese chemi faceva pure schifo
<LuiGiuZZo_> per fortuna oggi ho incontrato glpiana, seno' te che cosa mi dicevi vattene su google?
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque ti faccio tutte le mie scuse
<neramarea> LuiGiuZZo !chat
<LuiGiuZZo_> silo so mi son sbagliato di venir qui scusate dovevo andare in chat
<hallino1> Non vedo motivo di chiedere scusa ma è meglio che si va su -chat, qui siamo in OT
<neramarea> 'sera. non riesco a installare xulrunner su precise. so che non è più nei repo, ma non riesco manco nei modi alternativi...
<LuiGiuZZo_> lo so
<LuiGiuZZo_> mi son sbagliato a scriver qui
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> scusate chi mi puo dare una mano a verificare la scheda audio
<Cristian> :-)
<Vadeck> sera gente, uso ubuntu 12.04 da un paio di giorni e ho bisogno di aiuto per Steam: l'ho installato con PlayOnLInux e quando lo avvio, mentre mi dice "Connessione all'account:.." si chiude da solo D:
<Vadeck> Help D:
<Vadeck_> Qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di Steam su Ubuntu 12.04
<Vadeck_> Nessuno? Please, dai raga.
<cristian_c> Vadeck_, ma non era solo per win?
<cristian_c> lol
<Vadeck_> beh, esistono due programmi "Wine" e "PlayOnLinux" che permettono di installarlo e farlo funzionare su Ubuntu.
<Vadeck_> sennò non ci avrei mai provato XD
<Vadeck_> dai gente, il mio problema è che quando lo faccio partire si chiude all'improvviso durante la schermata "COnnessione all'account:___"
<cristian_c> Vadeck_, hai cercato nel database di wine?
<Vadeck_> il database degli errori e bug frequenti? Sì, non dice nulla su questo particolare problema.
<cristian_c> Vadeck_, parlo di winehq
<cristian_c> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Vadeck_> Sì, quello. GIà guardato, dato che ho provato ad installarlo sia con PlayONLinux che WIne
<cristian_c> sempre wine si usa
<cristian_c> e hai trovato la relativa pagina?
<Vadeck_> La pagina con la guida per l'installazione di Steam? Trovata, seguita nel minimo dettaglio, e ritrovato sempre col solito problema.
<cristian_c> Vadeck_, lancia steam da terminale^
<Vadeck_> dopo il terzo tentativo, è finalmente partito :D ora provo le funzioni e vediamo. Se smette nuovamente di funzionare mi rivedrai qui a breve XD Grazie :)
<neramarea> A proposito di Firesheep per Firefox su Precise... L'ho correttamente installato, ma se premo "Start capturing", mi rimanda il messaggio d'errore 'Failed to list network devices'; questo perchè non vi sono reti aperte nelle vicinanze, o perchè non funziona come dovrebbe? Cioè, è normale che NON visualizzi un elenco comprendente ANCHE le reti protette?
<Warlock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> Impossibile recuperare http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<gigirock> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing".
<gigirock> raga ho sempre questo problema con update upgrade cheddevofare ?
<nannes> cercalo altrove.. invece che da fastbull
<gigirock> nannes, tipo ?
<gigirock> ma nannes posso cambiare solo per flashplugin... ?
<nannes> PS: Da quand'è che ubuntu usa i repo fastbull di default? :?
<gigirock> nannes, da quando io li uso !
<nannes> ahh sei tu :D e buttali! ;P
<gigirock> mah dicevano che qui a Milan.... era meglio usare i fastbull
<gigirock> vabbe nannes mo provp
<gigirock> vabbe nannes mo provo
<nannes> usa launchpad
<nannes> se vuoi quel pacchetto è qui https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/flashplugin-installer/11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1
<nannes> link diretto --> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/112774288/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<gigirock> grazie nannes ... fatto
<nannes> vuona
<gigirock> !info vuona
<ubot-it> Package vuona does not exist in precise
<gigirock> lol
<grillo_> hello
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-18
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,come faccio a disinstallare KWallet definitivamente,ho provato a disinstallarlo dal software center e rimane comunque...
<Cristian> giorno
<Cristian> ola
<Cristian> vorrei provare altra versione di linux fino ad ora ho provato ubuntu e kubuntu
<Cristian> olazze
<Cristian> che voi sappiate linux mint 13 mate è piu veloce di kubuntu?
<pas_> ciao a tutti .. io stò provando a installare ubuntu su un vecchi pc athlon 2500 dove gira xp .. solo che non riesco a istallarlo .. dice che bisogna investigar per trovare il problema
<pas_> ho fatto l'installazione diverse volte ma si blocca dopo che ha creato le partizioni
<nannes> pas_: Si blocca e basta? Quale versione stai provando?
<pas_> ubuntu 12.04
<pas_> forse è perchè ha poca ram .. ora provo con xbuntu
<nannes> pas_: Nah al tuo posto prenderei Lubuntu
<pas_> lubuntu?
<nannes> E' ancor più sicuro... è più leggero e rapido
<pas_> dici che è meglio?
<pas_> ora vedo di trovare qualche video
<nannes> pas_: Perchè video?? :D
<pas_> nannes :-)
<pas_> per vedere come funziona :-) non è per me ma per mio zio 60 enne
<nannes> ahh.. beh mettici anche la barra  cairo-dock allora, così gli semplifichi la vita
<pas_> awn ? non va bene
<nannes> graaaande pas_, che converte a linux pure zii e nonni
<pas_> he he
<pas_> il trucco è semplice
<pas_> volete che vi sistemo il pc
<pas_> comando io e mettete il sistema come dico io
<pas_> ormai sono 6 anni che sono su ubuntu
<nannes> Buona!!! ehehhhe converti, converti... ci vogliono pi
<pas_> e uso la scusa che nn so più metterci le mani
<nannes> ù gente come te che obbliga tutti ad usare ubuntu ihihih
<nannes> Cosi quei maledetti di MS la prendono dove si conviene
<pas_> he he he
<nannes> *ci vuole
<pas_> io mi sono stufato di riformattare pc
<nannes> Comunque si, va bene pure awn
<pas_> e visto che non ho più copie di ms
<pas_> .. gli dico che dovrebbero aspettare una settimana
<pas_> e dopo 1 ora sono su ubuntu
<pas_> poi li dirotto quì
<nannes> lol.. ecco perchè aumenta il traffico di utenti cialtroni XD
<nannes> Meglio così! Ubuntu è la giusta distro di passaggio Win--->Linux
<pas_> ma senti un pò
<pas_> sento tanto parlare di mint
<nannes> NO
<nannes> NON FARLO
<nannes> TI PREGO
<pas_> è solo curiosità
<pas_> mi sembra troppo "semplice"
<pas_> come sistema operativo
<pas_> nannes come è  Abiword e
<pas_> gnumeric?
<nannes> pas_: Sono tutti e due eccellenti. Perchè hanno una rapidità paurosa rispetto ad altri editor di testo/calcolo
<nannes> Comunque nulla ti vieta di metterci openoffice, se non ti va bene.
<pas_> anche rispetto a liber office?
<nannes> Comunque sia gnumeric che abiword sono molto più rapidi dei corrispettivi di LibreOffice, e supportano tutti i formati necessari.
<pas_> l'unica cosa che non mi piace ... è il gestore pacchetti
<nannes> Perchè? E' lo stesso di ubuntu ahhha
<nannes> E' synaptic
<cristian_c> lol
<pas_> si ma in ubuntu trovi il software center
<pas_> più "semplice"
<pas_> cmq se metto prova ubuntu .. va tutto bene funziona con unity
<foka> ciao,, c'è un modo per vedere i video della rai ??? (12.04)
<pas_> allora c'è
<nannes> pas_: Ah, parli del Lubuntu Software Center ... è carino dai.. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/install-lubuntu-software-center.html
<pas_> cerca su internet c'è un applicazione
<nannes> foka: Prima delle Olimpiadi si riusciva, tutti erano felici
<pas_> grande nannes .. non adare via che stò masterizzando
<nannes> Ma dalle Olimpiadi in poi, la rai ha adottato nuovi sistemi di protezione da stream non windows, quindi dovrai aspettare che l'applicazione (raismth) venga aggiornata dagli sviluppatori in modo tale che aggiri le nuove protezioni!! :P
<pas_> la rai fa schifo
<pas_> a me non la faceva vedere con windows
<pas_> mi diceva che c'era il blocco ip
<foka> <nannes> io devo vedere una roba dal archivio dei tgr...
<pas_> fai prima a vederla su chi la ritrasmette
<nannes> foka: Ahh roba dell archivio? Allora è ovvio che si può ;P
<nannes> -_-
<pas_> carino lubuntu softweare center
<nannes> Sempliciotto
<pas_> nannes .. domandona .. Ma vale la pena passare da ubuntu a lubuntu?
<nannes> pas_: In un computer come quello?! Assolutamente SI.
<pas_> no parlo per un quad core
<pas_> se volessi qualcosa di veramente leggero
<nannes> Spetta a te decidere. Provali entrambi, poi vedrai
<pas_> tanto poi i programmi ... che si sono su ubuntu funzionano anche su lubuntu?
<pas_> si tanto mo lo devo provare
<nannes> Y
<pas_> ma con flash e roba varia?
<nannes> Uguale "Precise" ad ubuntu
<pas_> quì lo provo con virtual box
<nannes> Che battuta nerdosa lol ^^ Me le devo risparmiare..
<pas_> infatti
<pas_> lo prendo in considerazione
<pas_> ubuntu 12.04 non mi entusiasma molto
<pas_> ho rimesso gnome classic
<nannes> lol ..    Non sei l'unico
<pas_> per questo nannes .. meglio dare un segnale
<pas_> :-) stò installando
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> c'e' nessuno?
<naxil> non so perche ma avevo installato un software propietario per la gestione della pennetta.. e mi creava un virtuale ETH0
<naxil> adesso ho creato una connessione nuova dal software Huawei.. e la eth0 e' sparita
<naxil> come faccio a vedere come si chiama la connessione attiva?
<cristian_c> naxil, quale software?
<naxil> bam Huawei
<cristian_c> naxil, digita ifconfig -a
<naxil> e' uguale a MobilePartner
<naxil> ho rx e tx sia su ETH0 che su PP0
<cristian_c> !pastebin  naxil
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebin  naxil'
<naxil> pero network manager non vede niente collegatyo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/3phbhagf
<naxil> eccolo
<cristian_c> sembra sia attiva
<naxil> quale connessione?
<naxil> pp0?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ppp0
<naxil> ma prima mi creava eth2
<naxil> scrivendo questo non esce niente perche? route -n | grep "0.0.0.0" | grep UG | awk '{print $8}'
<cristian_c> naxil, prova a pingare
<naxil> si la connessione va
<naxil> pingare cosa?
<naxil> se parlo con te.. va no?
<cristian_c> non capisco
<naxil> cosa devo pingare?
<cristian_c> non dev'esserci nessun eth2
<cristian_c> naxil non saprei in quale altro modo ti connetti
<naxil> hai mai usato le internet key?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> come mai?
<cristian_c> ppp0 va bene così com'è
<naxil> praticamente le nuove se metti l'opzione NAS ti creano un ETH virtuale
<naxil> e a me andava bene per sherare la connessione con la xbox
<pas_> mmm ma non mi si installa neanche lubuntu :-(
<naxil> infatti davo questo comando iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE
<cristian_c> la xbox funziona solo con le eth?
<naxil> credo che dovro cambiarlo con iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o pp0 -j MASQUERADE
<naxil> giusto?
<cristian_c> ppp0
<cristian_c> tre 'p'
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ti torna il comando?
<cristian_c> mai fatta roba del genere
<cristian_c> anche perché non ho la xbox
<cristian_c> :D
<naxil> ci sei?
<naxil> mi leggi?=
<pas_> nannes .. qualcuno mi aiuta .. si è bloccato anche con lubuntu
<naxil> e' che quando do questo comando GOOGLECGHROME smette di andare
<naxil> come se fossi sconnesso
<naxil> mi leggi?
<naxil> cristian_c, ?
<naxil> perche se do questo comando iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE i broswer non vedono piu le pagine?
<naxil> si comportano come se fossi sconesso
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> come mai?
<naxil> i broswer mi perdono la connesione?
<cristian_c> naxil, ma lo digiti in maiuscolo il nome del browser?
<naxil> cioe'?
<cristian_c> ah, ho preso un abbaglio
<naxil> ti sto dicendo che se shero con "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE" la connessione il broswer non vede le pagine.. non si connette alle pagine
<naxil> *ppp0
<cristian_c> naxil, hai provato a pingare google?
<cristian_c> da terminale
<naxil> root@naxil-desktop:/home/naxil# ping www.google.it
<naxil> ping: unknown host www.google.it
<FloodBotIt1> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<naxil> c'e' qualcosa che non va
<naxil> eppure qui continua ad adnare
<cristian_c> non è proprio così
<cristian_c> devi pingare l'indirizzo ip
<cristian_c> e usare l'opzione -c
<naxil> e dai cristian
<naxil> ti dico che la connessione non va
<naxil> pingava di sicuro anche con www
<cristian_c> provo io
<cristian_c> effettivamente è vero
<cristian_c> riposta ifconfig -a
<Crash_> Salve a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa il mio amico non riesce ad usare queste tipo di cuffie sbchc8445 philips mi potete dare una soluzione o almeno i driver compatibili per linux? Vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> Crash_, quindi c'è il ricevitore?
<Crash_> si
<naxil> come faccio cristian_C senza il web?
<naxil> a postarti il comando?
<Crash_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> naxil, ci sono vari metodi
<cristian_c> mi leggi la risposta
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<naxil> te l'ho postata
<naxil> in privato
<naxil> in query
<naxil> cmq sai come mai non va?
<naxil> come si fa a dire al broswer di usare pp0?
<Crash_> cristian_c, mi sai dare una mano ?
<cristian_c> naxil, sembra funzionare
<cristian_c> naxil, provato con altri browser?
<cristian_c> Crash_, sto guardando
<Crash_> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> Crash_, non riesco a capire come si collega il ricevitore
<pas_> c'è qualcuno
<pas_> non riesco a installare su un vecchio pc
<pas_> ne ubuntu ... ne lubuntu
<cristian_c> pas_ che problema riscontri?
<Crash_> cristian_c, il ricevitore è collegato via usb al computer
<nannes> pas_: Che succede
<cristian_c> Crash_, e ce l'hai adesso qui?
<pas_> con ubuntu si bloccava
<pas_> con questo interrompe l'installazione
<Crash_> cristian_c, le cuffie non sono mie ma di un mio amico
<pas_> quando inizia a copiare i file
<pas_> quando iniziano le schermate
<pas_> e muore tutto
<pas_> dice stopping-cpu
<pas_> cono lo schermo nero
<cristian_c> Crash_, per questo domandavo se ce l'hai a portata di mano
<nannes> Dovresti fare un bel check su tutti i componenti del pc. Hard disk, cpu, ram
<pas_> la schermata praticamente quando si spegna il pc
<Crash_> cristian_c, lo so
<pas_> come faccio a farlo?
<pas_> cmq funziona tutto
<nannes> pas_: Fai quei tre check, e scopri chi è il responsabile. Per la ram puoi usare memtest86+
<pas_> fino a oggi aveva xp
<cristian_c> Crash_, è un po' difficile se non possiamo testare nulla
<pas_> si ma come faccio a farli?
<nannes> pas_: mmm mi sembra strano.. perchè gli athlon xp serie 2000 li ho testati e fungono
<Crash_> cristian_c, lo so ora provo a far venire il mio amico qui se può
<nannes> pas_: Scarichi la iso del check, la masterizzi, fai il boot, e fai partire il test! ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> La stessa cosa per ogni componente
<pas_> test della memoria giusto
<Crash_> cristian_c, si chiamerà come me
<cristian_c> lol²
<pas_> scusa controllo della memoria
<pas_> fatto prima non dava problemi
<pas_> ora ricontroll
<pas_> o
<nannes> pas_: Ad esempio, questo software integra tutti i controlli in uno! :) http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<nannes> Usi quello, e testi OGNI STUPIDO PEZZETTINO di quel pc : P
<Crash_> cristian_c, eccomi sono l'amico io ho le cuffie
<pas_> asp che c'è l'ho nell'altra stanza
<pas_> nannes allora sta facendo ...
<pas_> ora ti do i risultati
<cristian_c> nannes, non lo conoscevo :O
<nannes> cristian_c: Neppure io, l'ho trovato adesso
<nannes> google helps :P
<cristian_c> Crash_, collega il ricevitore al pc
<Crash_> è già collegato
<pas_> nannes ma dove lo scarico quel coso
<cristian_c> Crash_, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<pas_> scusa ...
<pas_> è che a forza di andare avanti e indietro
<Crash_> cristian_c poi?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Crash_
<ubot-it> Crash_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> pas_: questo link diretto è da un server tedesco http://pharry.org/data/ubcd511.iso
<Crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154195/
<pas_> si stò scaricando
<pas_> torno un secondo di là
<pas_> dice test 41% passed 41
<cristian_c> Crash_, il ricevitore è riconosciuto
<cristian_c> Crash_, ha anche associato il driver giusto
<Crash_> cristian_c Allora perchè non si sente? :S
<nannes> pas_: Non servono info del "mentre". INvia una foto dello schermo quando ha finito, quello è l'importante :D
<cristian_c> Crash_, va impostato nelle opzioni
<pas_> e ti pare semplice
<pas_> devo scattarla con la macchinetta :-)
<Crash_> cristian_c Dove trovo queste opzioni?
<pas_> cmq stò dscaricando .. ultimateboot cd
<cristian_c> Crash_, nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<Crash_> cristian_c il volume è al massimo dappertutto
<cristian_c> Crash_, posta qualche schermata
<pas_> ma se trova errori li corregge?
<Crash_> cristian_c http://www.fixweb.altervista.org/Schermata.png
<cristian_c> Crash_, quale de stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> e quale versione di ubuntu
<Crash_> cristian_c http://www.fixweb.altervista.org/Schermata-1.png
<Crash_> Debian 2.30.2
<nannes> pas_: no niente correzione. E' un test e
<pas_> capito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Crash_, questo non è il canale giusto
<cristian_c> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Crash_> ma lol
<nannes> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> Crash_:  /join #debian-it    oppure in inglese → /join #debian
<cristian_c> Crash_, in ogni caso devi agire sul menù Dispositivo
<cristian_c> in realtà sarebbe anche giusto
<cristian_c> forse è un problema di oss
<cristian_c> ci sono anche altri server audio
<Crash_> io non capisco perchè non si sentono , il volume è al massimo è associato anche al driver giusto
<Crash_> bho
<cristian_c> Crash_, hai provato con una live di ubuntu?
<pas_> ma è lungo il test :-) so 20 minuti
<pas_> :-(
<Crash_> no cristian_c , cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> pas_, pensa quando devi ricompilare il kernel
<cristian_c> lol
<pas_> devo cosa ?
<cristian_c> !live | Crash_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<cristian_c> !livecd | Crash_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Crash_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<pas_> cristian_c che intendi per ricompilare il kernel
<cristian_c> !kernel | pas_
<ubot-it> pas_: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<pas_> ma o dovrò fare io?
<Crash_> vabbè grazie lo stesso cristian_c :D
<cristian_c> pas_, era solo una stima dei tempi :D
<pas_> haaa
<pas_> :-)
<pas_> ci siete ancora
<nannes> no
<nannes> ;P
<pas_> ancora sta facendo il test
<pas_> ancora non ha finito
<pas_> nannes .. ancora stà a fa
<pas_> è buon segno
<pas_> sono 40 minuti
<nannes> Si ci vuole un bel po' di tempo con la ram.. Ma quale test stai usando?
<pas_> quello di lubuntu
<pas_> ho finito ora di scaricarlo
<pas_> lo masterizzo?
<pas_> nannes non mi abbandonare
<nannes> asd che casino.. Ma stai agendo da diversi pc?
<pas_> questo in sala
<pas_> quello in camera da letto
<pas_> attaccato al router di fastweb
<pas_> 1h e 3 minuti
<nannes> Cos'hai finito di scaricare ora? l'ultimate boot test?
<pas_> si
<pas_> lo masterizzo
<nannes> azz che lentezza.. Si masterizzalo e lancialo
<nannes> Mentre fai queste cose, inizia a scaricare la versione alternate di Lubuntu
<nannes> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<nannes> pas_: leggi su ↑
<pas_> che cambia
<pas_> con l'alternate
<pas_> e interrompo dopo 1 h e 10
<nannes> interrompi cosa? sii più chiaro.. sembra scontato, ma chi sta dall'altra parte non capisce
<pas_> interrompo il test della emomoria
<pas_> dopo tutto sto tempo
<Galeone88> Salve a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-19
<pas_> c'è qualcuno
<skricciolo1981> buondi'
<Ozzy_boshi> salve a tutti ho un problema sui driver nvidia di ubuntu posso chiedere qua?
<hallino1> Giorno
<Ozzy_boshi> ciao hallino1
<cristian_c> Ozzy_boshi, quale problema?
<hallino1> Ciao Ozzy_boshi
<Ozzy_boshi> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 sul mio portatile , prima la versione a 64 bit poi la 32
<Ozzy_boshi> senza risolvere
<Ozzy_boshi> praticamente al termine dell'installazione mi appare un pop up dei drivers aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<Ozzy_boshi> che se ho capito bene mi dice che è possibile installare dei driver di terze parti
<cristian_c> ma non è mica obbligatorio
<Ozzy_boshi> lo so però ho visto che se lo fai
<Ozzy_boshi> ti migliorano notevolmente
<Ozzy_boshi> le performance grafiche
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<Ozzy_boshi> almeno per me è cosi
<cristian_c> e chi l'ha detto?
<Ozzy_boshi> la mia esperienza ti faccio un esempio
<Ozzy_boshi> se apro una pagina web complessa
<Ozzy_boshi> quando faccio lo scroll down
<Ozzy_boshi> mi va a scatti con i driver di ubuntu
<Ozzy_boshi> se metto quelli proprietari
<cristian_c> quali driver?
<Ozzy_boshi> allora , se io disattivo tutti i drivers proprietari
<Ozzy_boshi> mi immagino che ubuntu
<Ozzy_boshi> abbia qualcosa al suo interno
<Ozzy_boshi> per gestirmi la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> utilizzerà i driver open, no?
<Ozzy_boshi> esatto
<cristian_c> i nouveau
<Ozzy_boshi> e quelli non mi piantano il pc
<cristian_c> quali?
<Ozzy_boshi> diciamo che il pc va lento
<Ozzy_boshi> ma funziona
<Ozzy_boshi> non lo so che driver mi ha installato ubuntu come faccio a vederli?
<Ozzy_boshi> io ho solo disabilitato tutti i driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> quali driver stai utilizzando in questo momento?
<cristian_c> i driver open?
<Ozzy_boshi> come faccio a saperlo? quale è il comando che devo lanciare?
<Ozzy_boshi> sicuramente si
<cristian_c> lspci -k
<Ozzy_boshi> sono driver open
<cristian_c> e ti trovi male con gli open?
<Ozzy_boshi> diciamo che sono usabili
<Ozzy_boshi> per se avvio un gioco
<Ozzy_boshi> ad esempio supertuxcar
<cristian_c> beh, devi vedere se supportano l'accelerazione 3d
<Ozzy_boshi> se vado in fullscrit mi sfarfalla
<Ozzy_boshi> poi se apro un video su youtube
<Ozzy_boshi> ogni 10 secondi si incanta
<cristian_c> ma contemporaneamente?
<Ozzy_boshi> pensavo che queste cose fossero imputabili ai driver open
<Ozzy_boshi> nono
<Ozzy_boshi> faccio esempio
<Ozzy_boshi> ora apro youtube o qualsiasi programma flash dentro il browser
<Ozzy_boshi> metto una canzone
<Ozzy_boshi> dopo 10 secondi
<Ozzy_boshi> il video si blocca
<FloodBotIt1> Ozzy_boshi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Ozzy_boshi> e l'audio si incanta
<cristian_c> sei sicuro che i problemi ai video dipendano dai driver?
<Ozzy_boshi> quando ho installato i proprietari non ho riscontrato questo problema quindi penserei di si
<cristian_c> hai provato con qualunque altro video sul desktop?
<cristian_c> e adesso lo puoi confermare
<cristian_c> ?
<Ozzy_boshi> si , ad esempio se apro un avi con vlc funziona alla grande
<Ozzy_boshi> il problema è solo su flash
<cristian_c> beh, quindi non sembra dipendere dai driver
<Ozzy_boshi> potrebbe anche esser di no, a me basterebbe fare il play di youtube in modo decente
<cristian_c> prova ad attivar ei proprietari e ripeti il test
<Ozzy_boshi> una cosa strana è che quando il video si incanta, se io muovo il mouse o premo un tasto, insomma, se generò attività, il video riparte ma si riblocca dopo 5 10 sec
<Ozzy_boshi> i proprietari non li posso attivare
<Ozzy_boshi> se lo faccio succede il finimondo
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Ozzy_boshi> praticamente dopo il riavvio
<Ozzy_boshi> il pc va come un fulmine
<Ozzy_boshi> però dopo un paio di minuti si blocca tutto
<Ozzy_boshi> nel senso, risponde solo il puntatore del mouse
<cristian_c> quanti ne escono nella finestra dei driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> posta uno screenshot
<Ozzy_boshi> ce ne erano 4
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mi sembra alquanto strana come cosa
<Ozzy_boshi> dico questo perché poi io non riuscendo a ripristinare il desktop (mi si bloccava prima di fare qualsiasi cosa) ho aperto il terminale con ctrl alt f2
<cristian_c> non avevo mai sentito una cosa del genere
<Ozzy_boshi> e ho fatto
<cristian_c> al massimo due
<Ozzy_boshi> apt-get remove nvidia*
<Ozzy_boshi> nono, erano ripetuti
<Ozzy_boshi> era il solito
<cristian_c> lol
<Ozzy_boshi> ripetuto 3 o 4 volte
<cristian_c> questa cosa non è buona
<Ozzy_boshi> insomma per fartela breve
<Ozzy_boshi> io ho fatto apt-get remove nvidia*
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ozzy_boshi> ubuntu mi ha rimesso il driver proprietario
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ozzy_boshi> e ora mi sono usciti altri drivers
<Ozzy_boshi> ti posto sul channel la sbobba?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Ozzy_boshi
<ubot-it> Ozzy_boshi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ozzy_boshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154903/
<Ozzy_boshi> upbuntu e swat li ho messi io dalla disperazione
<cristian_c> ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise.list  upubuntu-com-nvidia-precise.list  upubuntu-com-nvidia-precise.list.save
<cristian_c> hai fatto un bel casino
<Ozzy_boshi> posso anche riformattare
<Ozzy_boshi> e rifare tutto a capo
<cristian_c> invece prova a utilizzare ppa-purge
<Ozzy_boshi> lancio il comando senza argomenti?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> prima di tutto lo devi installare
<Ozzy_boshi> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<cristian_c> sì
<Ozzy_boshi> sta lavorando
<Ozzy_boshi> ci mette un po'
<Ozzy_boshi> fatto
<Longbow> ciao
<Ozzy_boshi> ha fatto una serie di operazioni che ignoro cosa siano però ora ho ppa-purge installato
<Ozzy_boshi> 	sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<cristian_c> credo di sì
<Ozzy_boshi> vado?
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> vediamo che esce
<Ozzy_boshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154909/
<Ozzy_boshi> non sono ottimista
<cristian_c> uhm, bene
<Ozzy_boshi> devo fare apt-get autoremove?
<cristian_c> ha funzionato
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> è un controllo
<Ozzy_boshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154910/
<Ozzy_boshi> non mi pare sia cambiato molto
<cristian_c> disattiva il repo da sorgenti software
<cristian_c> o cancellalo
<cristian_c> poi usa ppa-purge anche con l'altro repository
<cristian_c> upubuntu
<Ozzy_boshi> vuoi dire, vedito /etc/apt/sources.list e lo cancello con un editor di testo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> usa propio sorgenti software
<cristian_c> *proprio
<Ozzy_boshi> nonn lo trovo piu, ubuntu 12 ha cambiato il look
<Ozzy_boshi> e non so dove lo han messo
<cristian_c> lo raggiungi dall'update manager
<cristian_c> che si chiama anche Gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> prima fai una cosa
<Ozzy_boshi> ci sono
<cristian_c> prima fai una cosa
<cristian_c> prima di disattivare qualunque cosa
<cristian_c> digita nel terminale
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get update
<Ozzy_boshi> nei sorgenti software
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<Ozzy_boshi> sotto altro software
<cristian_c> terminale
<Ozzy_boshi> è gia spuntato
<Ozzy_boshi> si l'update lo ho fatto
<Ozzy_boshi> dicevo
<cristian_c> ora ridigita:
<Longbow> Ozzy_boshi, il problema lo hai solo con i video o anche mentre scarichi o navighi
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> può darsi che non ski siano aggiornati i repo
<cristian_c> ma dopo apt-get update dovrebbe
<Ozzy_boshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154917/
<Ozzy_boshi> ho sbagliato
<Ozzy_boshi> aspetta
<Ozzy_boshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154923/
<Ozzy_boshi> non è cambiato nulla ad ogni modo su sorgenti software swat è gia decheckkato
<Ozzy_boshi> sul forum mi consigliano di provare un altro driver, qua la procedura http://www.lffl.org/2012/08/nvidia-rilascia-i-nuovi-driver-30437.html
<cristian_c> siginifica che ppa-purge ha ripristinato i pacchetti e disattivato il repo
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<cristian_c> vai in sorgenti software e cancella il repo x-swat
<cristian_c> anche se è de-checkato rimuovilo proprio
<Ozzy_boshi> fatto
<cristian_c> usa ppa-purge anche con l'altro repo upubuntu
<Ozzy_boshi> aiuto , come èp il comando?
<Ozzy_boshi> ppa:upbuntu?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> asp
<Ozzy_boshi> upubuntu-com-nvidia-precise.list
<Ozzy_boshi> questo va seccato
<cristian_c> sudo ppa-purge ppa:upubuntu-com/
<cristian_c> dopo lo / devo vedere cosa ci va
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> Ozzy_boshi, prova con y ppa manager
<cristian_c> ti semplifica la vita nella gestione dei ppa
<Ozzy_boshi> devo installarlo
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ti può essere utile anche in futuro
<Ozzy_boshi> come si installa
<cristian_c> sempre da ppa XD
<cristian_c> cerca la pagina su launchpad
<Ozzy_boshi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<jester-> non installate ppa
<Ozzy_boshi> sudo apt-get install y-ppa-manager
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> sono molto pochi quelli buoni
<cristian_c> un ppa per rimuovere altri ppa
<Ozzy_boshi> volevo usare i packages ubuntu
<cristian_c> speriamo lo inseriscano nei repo
<Ozzy_boshi> sto cercando i sorgenti
<cristian_c> ?
<Ozzy_boshi> su launchpad
<cristian_c> non devi cercsre sorgenti
<cristian_c> *cercare
<jester-> ubnntu è ufficiale e non ppa
<Ozzy_boshi> e come lo installo allora
<Ozzy_boshi> aiuto sono in confusione
<Ozzy_boshi> se mi dite usa y ppa manager
<Ozzy_boshi> io so che non lo ho installato
<cristian_c> 1) o usi ppa-purge conoscendo il nome del repo
<Ozzy_boshi> non lo conosco
<cristian_c> y ppa manager è un'applicazione grafica
<Ozzy_boshi> che non ho installato
<cristian_c> invece ppa-purge lo usi da riga di comando
<cristian_c> y ppa manager è comodo per ovvi motivi
<Ozzy_boshi> e fin qui ci siamo
<cristian_c> !chat | Ozzy_boshi, spostiamoci qui
<ubot-it> Ozzy_boshi, spostiamoci qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Longbow> Ho avuto anche io qualche problema con i video di youtube. Ho un PC un pò vecchiotto e ho dovuto installare una versione del plugin flash diversa.
<albe> Se c'e' qualcuno gradirei un piccolo aiuto: dalla finestra di Audacity e da quella di TascCoach è sparita la barra dei menù.... che faccio?? Grazie
<cristian_c> albe, TascCoach?
<albe> Ops,,,, Task Coach
<albe> con Audacity il comando contol - n mi apre una finesta nuova CON la barra dei menu!  come rimetto le cose a posto? Grazie.
<cristian_c> solo queste applicazioni?
<albe> per ora si.....
<cristian_c> prova altre
<albe> ok
<albe> grazie
<albe> sembra che siano le uniche applicazioni a cui manca la barra dei menù
<cristian_c> albe, prova a lanciarle da terminale
<cristian_c> e posta qui l'output
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<albe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155030/
<albe> Audacity si è aperto con tutto l'occorrente, barra compresa
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ecco perché non trovavo errori relativi alla grafica
<cristian_c> c'erano errori ma non riguardanti la gui
<cristian_c> albe, se lanciato da menù c'è il bug e lanciato da terminale no, allora controlla il lanciatore
<albe> Dunque.... lanciatore.... dicesi..... che è? (scusa ma nono nuova di linux)
<cristian_c> il file .desktop dell'applicazione
<albe> .... e sono anche impedito a usare la tastiera....
<cristian_c> ?
<albe> dunque... alla voce comando c'è scritto:"audacity %F"
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> vedi che è leggermente diverso?
<cristian_c> controlla il man di audacity
<nellix> Buongiorno,ogni 3 o4 minuti si blocca il cursore (non risponde al mouse) per 4-5 secondi.Ubuntu 12.04.Grazie
<piro80> ciao a tutti
<piro80> ho un problema con virtual box
<piro80> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<pdor> ciao ho riempito il disco in root...ho 4kb liberi...se riavvio rischio che si pianta grub'
<pdor> ?
<pdor> no 6 mb
<pdor> forse no
<nellix> ok a dopo
<Guest61688> ciao a tutti ho un problema con virtual box qualcuno mi può aiutare grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest61688
<ubot-it> Guest61688: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest61688> durante faccio l'installazione di win7 con virtual box si blocca
<cristian_c> Guest61688, hai settato bene i parametri della macchina virtuale?
<Guest61688> penso di si mi dice che non riesce a trovare un file sul cd che invece c'è
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> posta il messaggio completo
<Guest61688> adesso l'errore è cambiato eccolo
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest61688> impossibile installare i file necessari.file danneggiato o mancante. verificare che tutti i file necessari per l'installazione siano disponibili,quindi riavviare l'installazione. codice di errore:0x80070017
<Guest61688> considerata anche che lo stesso cd lo uso per installare win7 su hd
<cristian_c> Guest61688, ma è la copia di sicurezza fatta con la partizione di ripristino?
<arkan> ciao
<Guest61688> non penso è un cd che utilizzo per una installazione normale
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Guest61688> se devo installare da zero windows lo installo dal cd
<cristian_c> Guest61688, eh, ma il cd è una copia della partizione di ripristino
<cristian_c> in qualche modo l'avrai creato il cd
<Guest61688> adesso non ricordo ma sarà stato un file iso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> magari l'ha portato la cicogna
<Guest61688> be diciamo di si ù
<pdor> scusate mi ridite il comando per svuotare la cache dei ...file? una volta me lo avete fatto fare e dopo andava tutto piu veloce
<pdor> e stavolta giuro che me lo segno
<cristian_c> Guest61688, se non è originale è normale che sia quei problemi
<cristian_c> *dia
<pdor> ehm capito che intendo?
<Guest61688> aaaaaaaa c'è una soluzione ???
<cristian_c> Guest61688, su un topic di HU leggo che l'errore è diffuso a causa di dvd di installazione difettoso
<cristian_c> *difettosi
<cristian_c> Guest61688, utilizza la partizione di ripristino di windows per crearti il dvd (o i dvd)
<cristian_c> io ce l'avevo
<cristian_c> i famosi dvd di ripristino
<Guest61688> ok ma la partizione di ripristino che ho è installata con lo stesso cd
<cristian_c> va bene
<Guest61688> ok provero
<cristian_c> ma devi creare i dischi
<Guest61688> grazie
<cristian_c> c'è una utility apposta per quanto mi ricordo
<cristian_c> senza dover installare nulla dall'esterno
<Guest61688> ti faccio una domanda penso sia stupida comunque io sullo stesso pc su una partizione ho già installato win7 volevo virtualizzarlo su linux c'è per caso una possibilità che possa installarlo da quella partizione senza fare i cd di ripristino??
<cristian_c> Guest61688, no, è un'installazione vera e propria
<cristian_c> sono indipendenti, due oggetti diversi che non si conoscono
<Guest61688> visto che ci siamo so di un programma utilizzato da mac per la visrtualizzazione che è parallel sai se c'è qualche altro programma che permette la virtualizzazione
<cristian_c> Guest61688, su ubuntu molti
<cristian_c> !virtualizzazione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !vm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vm'
<cristian_c> uhm
<Guest61688> secondo te riscontrerò lo stesso errore con glia ltri
<cristian_c> Guest61688, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione
<cristian_c> non so, ma credo che non dipenda dal software di virtualizzazione
<Guest61688> grazie tante mi sei stato molto di aiuto grazie ancora
<pdor> scusate se provo a fare un ripristino di backup in una partizione che ha 67 gb liberi...ma sulla root ho solo 3 gb...rischia di piantarsi?
<pdor> ..ancora
<cristian_c> pdor, non capisco il nesso
<cristian_c> e il timore
<pdor> si e' gia piantata quando avevo forse circa meno di 1gb libero
<cristian_c> ah
<pdor> sulla root
<superfabbb> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> quindi vuoi backuppare sulla root?
<cristian_c> che senso ha?
<pdor> ma nel disco di destinazione e' libero
<pdor> nono
<pdor> ma non e' che per caso si appoggia alla root?
<superfabbb> ragazzi esiste un programma che converte i tar.gz in applicazioni ubuntu?
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe piantarsi
<pdor> eppur si e' piantato
<cristian_c> pdor, hai monitorato l'utilizzo di ram durante l'operazione?
<pdor> eh no
<cristian_c> fallo
<cristian_c> anche solo come test
<pdor> ho 1gb di swap
<pdor> e 4 gb di ram
<cristian_c> magari si vede che cos'è che lo inchioda
<pdor> uan volta qualcuno mi ha dato un comando che ha velocizzato molto l'apertura del file managere
<cristian_c> uhm
<prova21> pdor: Devi dire al programma di non mettere i files temporanei in un sottopercorso di /   (se lo fa.. Se invece non lo fa, sei apposto)
<pdor> credo ccancellasse una specie di cache
<cristian_c> superfabbb, che cosa intendi?
<pdor> il programma e' dd
<cristian_c> superfabbb, nei tar.gz ci può essere di tutto, sono archivi
<prova21> ah lol
<superfabbb> quando scarico un pacchetto tar.gz come lo utilizzo su ubu12.04?
<pdor> aprirlo con ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> pdor, credo abbia ragione prova21
<cristian_c> pdor, il che spiega tutto
<pdor> ma non vedo niente su dd...provo
<cristian_c> va ad occupare il disco (anche se temporaneamente)
<pdor> non ci sono opzioni ...
<cristian_c> superfabbb, sono sorgenti. Non c'è il relativo pacchetto deb?
<superfabbb> io l ho aperto con compressione file, e l ho messo sul desk  e l ho avviato, ora per cancellarlo del tutto che devo fare? anche i file di configurazione
<pdor> dd con la gtk
<cristian_c> pdor, controlla il man
<superfabbb> no non c'è il deb cristian_c
<cristian_c> che programma è?
<superfabbb> pcsx2
<cristian_c> uhm
<pdor> io prima ho becappato la root su un disco esterno
<cristian_c> mi sembra che ci sia nei repo
<pdor> ed e' andato tutto bene
<superfabbb> non l ho trovato
<prova21> pdor: Però dd non usa files temporanei
<superfabbb> l ho scaricato dalla pagina ufficiale
<pdor> dd con la gtk nemmeno? grazie
<pdor> riprovo...forse prima il disco era pienissimo
<cristian_c> superfabbb, ho trovato pcsx
<superfabbb> si il 1
<superfabbb> io ho scaricato pcsx2
<superfabbb> il 2 non c'è
<superfabbb> comunque cristian_c  l ho aperto e decompresso sulla scrivania e avviato
<superfabbb> ora per cancellarlo del tutto, compreso i dati di configurazione come si fa?
<superfabbb> basta che lo sposto nel cestino?
<cristian_c> è roba seria
<superfabbb> o devo cercare pure altre cartelle e cancellarle?
<cristian_c> superfabbb, prova a vedere se c'è la possibilità di disinstallarlo via comando
<cristian_c> superfabbb, questo è lo svantaggio di installare via sorgenti
<cristian_c> superfabbb, potevi usare checkinstall e ti creavi il deb
<superfabbb> no non c'è
<superfabbb> come si usa chekinstall?
<cristian_c> ormai è tardi
<superfabbb> cmq ho risolto, sono andato su cerca nel / e ho cancellato la cartella pcsx2 che s'era creata in home
<cristian_c> non cambia nulla credo
<cristian_c> nel senso che forse non hai cancellato nulla
<superfabbb> ah no?
<cristian_c> hai installato tramite script sh?
<superfabbb> no non ho installato niente, solo estratto e fatto partire il run pcsx2
<cristian_c> non c'è nessun run nel tar.gz
<superfabbb> ora faccio una prova, lo riscompatto e vedo se torna alla schermata default
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> io non vedo nessun file .run
<superfabbb> e come si chia il file pcsx2? executable? io per run intendo che si avvia :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ripeto, come l'hai installato?
<superfabbb> allora l ho estratto e copiato nella scrivania
<superfabbb> tutta la cartella pcsx2
<superfabbb> poi da dentro
<superfabbb> ho avviato il pcsx2
<superfabbb> come faccio a cancellare tutto compreso i file di configurazione?
<superfabbb> facendo così lo reinstallo per bene ;)
<cristian_c> superfabbb, cosa è successo quando hai lanciato l'eseguibile da terminale?
<superfabbb> non l ho usato proprio il terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<superfabbb> ah per terminale intendi il file?
<superfabbb> io ho cliccato pcsx2
<superfabbb> ed è uscito un menù di configurazione
<cristian_c> no
<superfabbb> dove ho lasciato il plugins in automatico e nel bios ho inserito il file della ps2
<cristian_c> meno male che c'era uno script per lanciarlo
<cristian_c> che ovviamente hai ignorato
<cristian_c> il bios? :O
<superfabbb> i plugins li ho lasciati di defaultu
<superfabbb> si nella cartella bios ho inserito il bios della ps2
<cristian_c> uhm
<superfabbb> per far partire un gioco devi inserire il file bios della tua ps2
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> potevi usare lo script
<superfabbb> ora per cancellare tutto che devo fare?
<cristian_c> il bello è che ci dovrebbe essere un readme
<cristian_c> che non vedo
<superfabbb> mi basta cancellare le cartelle pcsx2 in home e pcsx2 in scrivania?
<cristian_c> superfabbb, c'è la doc , cioè le faq e il readme
<cristian_c> che ovviamente non avrai letto, giusto?
<superfabbb> no :(
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> male
<superfabbb> s'è carcato qualcosa nella cartella temp?
<cristian_c> se c'era un malware tu lo avresti installato
<cristian_c> ?
<superfabbb> ma io non ho eseguito nessun setup
<cristian_c> lol
<superfabbb> ho solo avviato pcsx2
<cristian_c> quando si scarica un programma sarebbe bene leggere le istruzioni
<superfabbb> sul terminale che comando si usa per cancellare una cartella?
<superfabbb> rimuoverla completante
<superfabbb> dico
<superfabbb> voglio cancellarle dal terminale
<superfabbb> oddio oggi sono a corto di consonanti
<cristian_c> anche se cancelli una cartella il problema è che non sai se hai disseminato file per l'intero filesystem
<cristian_c> non funziona così
<superfabbb> e che devo fare allora?
<cristian_c> sto guardando come disinstallare questo programma
<superfabbb> ok
<superfabbb> thanks :)
<cristian_c> ho trovato le opzioni
<cristian_c> superfabbb, probabilmente è standalone e ti basterebbe cancellare la cartella che si è formata
<cristian_c> questo è quello che mi sembra di aver capito
<cristian_c> perché io HO LETTO la doc
<superfabbb> devocancellare standalone?
<superfabbb> o è un termine per definiere il programma?
<superfabbb> scusa la mia ignoranza
<superfabbb> ah ok è un termine ho letto bene
<superfabbb> allora cancello le 2 cartelle
<cristian_c> perché sono due?
<superfabbb> pcsx sia della scrivania
<cristian_c> ?
<superfabbb> che della home
<cristian_c> non capisco
<superfabbb> si quando l ho avviato s'è creata una cartella in home
<cristian_c> una è quella che deriva dall'archivio scompattato
<cristian_c> come si chiama?
<superfabbb> PCSX"
<superfabbb> PCSX2 sorry
<cristian_c> che cosa c'è dentro?
<superfabbb> tutto in maiuscolo
<superfabbb> 5 cartelle
<superfabbb> inis logs memstat
<superfabbb> scusa memcards
<superfabbb> snaps e stats
<superfabbb> scusa sstates
<superfabbb> inis logs memstates snaps e sstatates
<superfabbb> ah ho capito perchè s'è creata perchè nella confgurazione del bios ho lasciato prima tutto default
<superfabbb> e lui cercava nella cartelal di default  che s'era autocreata per il bios
<superfabbb> nelle impostazioni del bios lui prevede la cartella bios in home/pcsx2/
<superfabbb> quindi s'è auto creata
<superfabbb> giusto?
<superfabbb> mi son spiegato bene? :)
<cristian_c> prova a cancellare entrambe
<superfabbb> le posso cancellare con ilt erminale?
<cristian_c> al massimo fatti un backup per sicurezza
<superfabbb> che devo premere?
<superfabbb> il comando qual è?
<cristian_c> perché terminale?
<superfabbb> so quello per il file
<cristian_c> lol
<superfabbb> ma per cancellare cartelle?
<superfabbb> come si fa?
<superfabbb> sudo rm nomefile
<cristian_c> ma fatti un backup, non si sa mai
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<superfabbb> rm -rf /percorso/cartella/da/eliminare  cristian_c  ?
<cristian_c> ma perché devi usare il terminale, non ho capito
<cristian_c> io consiglio di backuppare, nel caso qualcosa andasse storto
<superfabbb> eh avevo già cancellato prima
<superfabbb> faccio solo guai
<superfabbb> quando prima ho scritto cancello e vedo che succede
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, lo affido a te
<cristian_c> scherzo :P
<superfabbb> li ho cancellati cristian_c
<superfabbb> ora ho il file tar.gz
<superfabbb> come lo installo per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> non so se checkinstall ha effetto su questo tipo di programma
<superfabbb> proviamo
<cristian_c> anche perché non ci sono sorgenti
<superfabbb> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> prova ad utilizzare lo script
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto leggi la doc
<cristian_c> sia sul sito che nel pacchetto
<cristian_c> ci sono un sacco di consigli al suo interno
<superfabbb> mm ok
<superfabbb> ma è tutto in inglese giusto?
<cristian_c> eh
<superfabbb> mmm riavvio ubuntu
<superfabbb> we cristian_c
<superfabbb> ho riavviato ma rimane qualcosa nel sistema perchè quando rifaccio la configurazione non esce il default iniziale della 1 installazione
<superfabbb> c'è qualche file di configurazione che è rimasto?
<superfabbb> sei arrabbiato cristian_c
<superfabbb> cristian_c,  ci sei?
<cristian_c> devi uscire
<cristian_c> *devo
<superfabbb> ciao
<Antonio_> giorno
<Antonio_> sto cercando di abilitare l'uscita s-video seguendo la wiki mi dice di fare innanzitutto una copia di xorg.conf per sicurezza
<Antonio_> solo che sotto /etc/X11 non c'è nessun xorg.conf
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi.. spesso andando su alcuni siti internet mi esce una scritta che Python (v2.7) non ha trovato il plugin per avviare... cos'è questo python?? devo installare qualcosa: sono già andato nel Software Center per capire cosa fosse ma lì mi esce IDLE per Python... insomma che devo fare???
<aris> salve a tutti, sono su 11.10, kernel 3.4 su un netbook acer aspire one 532h.Da alcuni giorni la batteria si ricarica fino al 44% anche se la sua capacita arriva al 91%. la batteria e usata poco e ben mantenuta, mi potete aiutare?
<nicotano> salve
<superfabbb> ragazzi quando premo un file eseguibili come faccio a sapere quali cartelle sono modificate?
<luca> ciao
<luca> stò impazzendo da 3 gg
<luca> non riesco ad installare versioni maggiori della 10.04
<luca> c'è nessuno?
<prova21> luca: Che computer è?
<luca> pc fisso
<luca> di qualche anno... 5 anni mi sembra
<luca> ho sempre usato kubuntu 8.04 e ancora sto usando quello
<luca> sempre perfetto
<prova21> Devi dirmi che hardware ha
<luca> scheda madre asus p5b delux
<luca> cpu
<luca> intel 6400
<luca> scheda video nvidia geforce 7600gs
<luca> 4gb di ram
<luca> avevo provato sul altra partixione kubuntu10.04  e funziona tutto
<luca> adesso son due giorni che provo di tutto ma niente, o meglio, da live vanno tutte perfettamente
<superfabbb> ragazzi come faccio a leggere l albero dei processi di un  elf 32-bit lsb executable
<Ab3L> luca: problema col grub?
<luca> anche
<luca> quello è il primo problema che si presenta
<luca> faccio presente che anche con la 11.10 i problemi sono identici
<luca> sono davvero demoralizzato di queste versioni
<luca> non so come possano farle uscire
<luca> la 8.04 dopo 4 anni, ed averla aggiornata dalla 7.10, con tutte le prove e studi che ho fatto sopra gia a meraviglia e non si è mai bloccata
<Ab3L> luca: eh... anch'io ci son rimasto parecchio con la 8.04
<Ab3L> mitica!
<luca> io ci sono ancora infatti sto utilizzano quella
<luca> ma è assurdo
<Ab3L> luca: tu cerchi di mettere più versioni sullo stesso pc? usando magari la stessa /home ?
<luca> no
<Ab3L> ma che problema ti dà di preciso?
<luca> o megli si ho piu versioni ma home separate
<luca> a parte grub che non si vede all avvio
<luca> i problemi sono
<luca> con la 64 bit arriva fino ad avviarsi normalmente al desktop
<luca> con la 32 bit non sempre parte la parte grafica
<luca> entrambe però una volta avviate sono inutilizzabili
<luca> l unica cosa che riesco a fare è cliccare su menu start" e aprire la lista dellle applicazioni
<luca> poi se ci vado sopra e clicco non succede nulla, non vengono nemmeno evidenziate
<luca> riesco a d esempio ad aprire anche il menu per il riavvio o chiusura sistema, ma se clicco su chiudi o riavvia non succede nulla
<luca> nessun aiuto?
<Ab3L> luca: purtroppo io non trovo soluzioni.
<luca> ho provato la mint 13 e non ha questi problemi
<luca> ora non capisco se è un problema del kernel pae che installa la kubuntu, o se è un problema di scheda video
<Ab3L> io avevo avuto un problema per cui non mi partiva più il pc, ma era dovuto al grub. L'ho rinstallato "a mano" e poi tutto ok. ma leggo sui forum che la tua scheda video ha dato filo da torcere.
<luca> io non ho mai avuto problemi
<Ab3L> luca: per quanto riguarda il grub che non si vede, è perché è stato configrato così (in silenzioso)
<luca> e ho provato tutte le distro negli anni
<luca> suse mandriva ubuntu,kubuntu lubuntu fedora debian
<luca> solamnete con le versioni dopo la 11.10 non va piu
<luca> no no non è stato configurato silenzioso
<Ab3L> se vuoi mettere il grub visibile, basta modificare un paio di opzioni in uno degli script di configurazione, poi fare l'update di grub.
<luca> c'è un bugs,ne parlano in diverse parti
<luca> parte con una risoluzione troppo elevata.
<luca> anche con linux mint, grub non andava
<luca> poi ho abbassato la risoluzione e andava
<Ab3L> ma con i driver proprietari della nvidia dovrebbe funzionare
<luca> ma la mint 13 usa un kerne .023 generic
<luca> si ma come installo i driver se il sistema è bloccato
<luca> ma scusate in questa chat nessuno parla?
<Ab3L> dev'essere causa del caldo...
<luca> va be ciao
<luca> mi terro la 8.04
<superfabbb> ragazzi ho modificato la mia cartella home
<superfabbb> come faccio a ripristinare i file?
<Fetentone> ciaoragazzi
<Marco> Ciao!
<Marco> C'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<frezli> ciao marco
<nellix> Buonasera , ogni circa 5 minuti il cursore si blocca (nn risponde al mouse) per 4 o 5 secondi.E cosi via fino a spegnimento del pc.Ubuntu 12.04. Grazie
<nellix> A domani. Grazie
<alessio> Buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-12
<cri> :-)
<dark9922> ciao
<dark9922> per favore mi serve aiuto qualcuno online può aiutarmi?
<cri> :-)
<cri_> buongiorno
<boogeyman90> Buongiorno
<boogeyman90> ragazzi avrei un problema con chromium
<boogeyman90> gentilmente potreste dirmi come si installa adobe flash player su chromium?
<spartanx> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno?
<boogeyman90> ciao
<spartanx> ciao boogeyman90 ho un problema con ubuntu
<spartanx> ho una tavoletta grafica dfella kraun ma non mi funziona
<spartanx> lo ho provato su win è me la legge
<boogeyman90> aspe ma non sono un utente esperto anche io sono entrato per un supporto su ubuntu
<boogeyman90> XD
<spartanx> ok
<spartanx> cerco qualcuno se mi può risolvere questo problema
<boogeyman90> spartanx tu ne sai qualcosa di pacchetti chromium?
<spartanx> da instalallare?
<cri_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip
<boogeyman90> si dovrei installare flashplayer per chromium
<boogeyman90> ciao cri_ questo comando per cos'è?
<cri_> comando per code
<boogeyman90> cri_ scusami potresti aiutarmi è la prima volta che installo ubuntu sul mio pc
<cri_> boogeyman90, a che punto stai
<boogeyman90> male XD
<boogeyman90> non so come installare il pacchetto flashplayer per chromium tra l'altro ho scaricato un tar.gz
<ExPBoy> ...
<cri_> lol
<boogeyman90> ma non posso spostarlo perchè mi da permesso negato
<cri_> ExPBoy, giorno XD
<ExPBoy> ciao
<cri_> ExPBoy, pensaci tu XD
<ExPBoy> io?
<cri_> io sto finendo una cosa
<ExPBoy> io invece sto cominciandone una
<ExPBoy> mi spiace
<cri_> boogeyman90, ma firefox non va bene
<boogeyman90> non c'è l'ho dovrei scaricarmelo XD
<boogeyman90> anche se
<boogeyman90> chromium come browser mi piace di più
<cri_> come non hai firefox
<cri_> ^^
<cri_> è installato i default
<boogeyman90> hihihihi ^^
<boogeyman90> e lo so dovrebbe
<boogeyman90> ma ho visto in chrome:plugins
<boogeyman90> ma non c'è
<cri_> o.O
<cri_> ma che versione di ubuntu hai
<boogeyman90> ti giuro ho scaricato una versione strana di ubuntu
<boogeyman90> lubuntu
<cri_> -.-
<boogeyman90> ehehe nel senso che quando avevo xubuntu
<boogeyman90> parecchie cose già c'erano di default non dovevo fare nulla!!
<cri_> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip
<cri_> sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-it
<cri_> cosi per il mometo sei apposto
<cri_> XD
<cri_> devo fini na cosa ioù
<boogeyman90> mille grazie sei gentilissimo :D
<boogeyman90> posso contare sul tuo aiuto se qualcosa và storto o mi banni? XD
<cri_> tu domanda
<cri_> ci sono molti utenti bravi
<cri_> che possono aiutare
<boogeyman90> d'accordo :D di nuovo mille grazie
<boogeyman90> mi chiede di accettare la licenza eula ma non so come "cliccare" ok nel terminale per accettare
<boogeyman90> XD
<ExPBoy> usa il tasto tab e conferma con la barra spazio
<boogeyman90> grazie sono un disastro XD
<boogeyman90> :D
<cri_> lol
<boogeyman90> :D
<boogeyman90> raga un altra cosa prima della procedura guidata di cri_ :D
<boogeyman90> ho provato a spostare il file tar.gz
<boogeyman90> con flashplayer
<boogeyman90> nella cartella usr/lib/chromium-browser
<Kijio> re
<boogeyman90> ma non potevo farlo mi dava permesso negato
<boogeyman90> come mai?
<cri_> lol
<cri_> boogeyman90,
<cri_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cri_> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<boogeyman90> ok la procedura di prima è fatta continuo con questi comandi?
<boogeyman90> il primo mi dice flash-plugin installer è già alla versione più recente
<boogeyman90> il secondo comando non fà apparentemente nulla
<Kijio> allora vuol dire che l'hai fatto correttamente
<Kijio> rinuncia al male boogeyman90  ... rinuncia al flash ... :P
<boogeyman90> ahahahahahah XD
<boogeyman90> è la prima cosa che mi riesce su questo sitema operativo XD
<Kijio> come e' la prima cosa che ti riesce????
<akis24> giorno
<Kijio> ciao akis24
<cri_> akis24, gayo giorno XD
<akis24> ciao Kijio
<akis24> cri ciao :)
<boogeyman90> è vero ho installato lubuntu 2 gg fà
<Kijio> boogeyman90: dovrebbe essere la prima cosa che non ti riesce il flash ... non la prima che ti riesce e le altre nulla ..
<boogeyman90> in realtà è proprio così per le altre nulla e il flash è la prima cosa che mi riesce
<boogeyman90> ho ancora il problema del permesso negato
<boogeyman90> e ancora devo esplorare questo sitema ma chissà quante altre irregolarità non mi riescono
<boogeyman90> XD
<cri_> permesso negato
<cri_> ?
<boogeyman90> si ho provato a fare uno spostamento di un file
<cri_> boogeyman90, non avere fretta
<cri_> leggiti il wiki
<boogeyman90> si ho letto il wiki
<boogeyman90> e mi dava il comando sudo nautilus
<Kijio> e dagli di sudo ... ma hai capito il senso di sudo boogeyman90 ?
<boogeyman90> assolutamente no XD
<Kijio> a ecco ... ottimo .. .
<cri_> -.-
<Kijio> apri un terminale e scrivi man sudo
<boogeyman90> fatto
<Kijio> che ti dice?
<Kijio> sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or
<Kijio>      another user, as specified by the security policy.
<Kijio> spero questo ...
<Kijio> oppure "sudo quindi sono" ....
<boogeyman90> mmm... mi dice execute a command as another user
<Kijio> ti deve dire quello che ti ho scritto sopra ... se lo comprendi sei gia' un pezzo avanti
<boogeyman90> ma è tipo un help ?
<Kijio> chi?
<Kijio> boogeyman90: ma per curiosita' ... da quanti secondi usi linux? :P
<cri_> Kijio, la vedo lunga
<boogeyman90> ieri ho installato per la prima volta questo OS
<boogeyman90> XD
<Kijio> a ecco
<Kijio> ottimo ottimo ..
<boogeyman90> ero un utente win
<Kijio> come "eri" ... lo sei ancora ...
<boogeyman90> ma siccome il mio pc "non rende" allora ho deciso di provare questa nuova esperienza
<Kijio> anche se non lo sai ...
<boogeyman90> ah
<boogeyman90> in che senso?
<Kijio> che ti devi "spurgare" di tutto quello che "non sai" usando winzoz
<Kijio> boogeyman90: che versione di winzozzone ?
<Kijio> xp 7 o 8 ?
<boogeyman90> winzozzone? XD
<cri_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<boogeyman90> in tanti anni tutte xp seven 8
<Kijio> ecco ecco
<boogeyman90> su questo c'era xp
<boogeyman90> bhè rispetto a xp lubuntu schizza
<boogeyman90> XD
<cri_> !chat | boogeyman90
<ubot-it> boogeyman90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kijio> boogeyman90: in effetti sarebbe più giusto che tu parli di argomenti generali sull'uso di linux su un canale "generico di linux"
<boogeyman90> vabbè ma eravamo io e te che parlavamo di ubuntu non sapevo di far incazzare il bot Xd
<Kijio> comunque, più in generale .... e chiedo venia a questo canale, su linux troverai tante interfacce grafiche per fare tutto ... ma prima dovresti capire come il tutto parta dal terminale ...
<ubuntuP> giorno a tutti
<Kijio> ciao ubuntuP
<boogeyman90> ok è palese che il terminale è tutto
<ubuntuP> interrompo un discorso?
<Kijio> boogeyman90: be' chi viene da windows questa cosa non la comprende al volo .. prima cerca di comprendere la struttura del filesystem .. come vengono gestiti i permessi e poi sguazza nelle infinite opzioni di configurazione
<ubuntuP> io vengo da Windows e sto scrivendo da lì
<boogeyman90> mmm... filesystem... su xubuntu c'era una cartella in bella vista
<boogeyman90> qui no anzi
<Kijio> emm
<ubuntuP> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<ubuntuP> sempre se nn state già dando supporto
<boogeyman90> bhè non so come spiegarti
<boogeyman90> ma su xubuntu potevo esplorare il flesystem
<boogeyman90> dal desktop
<iveee> ciao ragazzi, una cosa veloce, come faccio a vedere se il mio sistema e a 32 o 64 bit? (ho ubuntu 12.03)
<boogeyman90> qui non c'è una cosa del genere
<Kijio> boogeyman90 ??? aspe aspe ... calma ...
<boogeyman90> ok sono tranquillo
<boogeyman90> :D
<cri_> uname -a
<iveee> cri_: e riferito alla mia domanda?
<Kijio> ma scusate .. una cosa fondamentale ... prima di domandare ... ricordare una regola santa ... c'e' un instancabile vostro amico ... sempre con voi ...
<Kijio> un santo patrono .. un angelo protettore e suggeritore, in qualsiasi computer collegato in rete .. con qualsiasi sistema operativo (anche il piu' scrauso come winzozzone .. .
<Kijio> si chiama
<Kijio> google
<ubuntuP> O.o
<cri_> sudo lshw -C cpu
<cri_> puoi vedere anche con questo
<ubuntuP> a me nessuno lo ha mai presentato :-P
<cri_> iveee,
<boogeyman90> ehehe kijio lo sai qual'è iil bello?? che google alla fine ti porta qui! XD
<Kijio> boogeyman90: che cacchio di santo protettore che cipper che c'hai? hahahaha
<iveee> cri_: lshc command not found
<Kijio> *del cippero
<iveee> ah ok lshw
<cri_> -.-
<Kijio> cri_: LOL
<boogeyman90> ahahahahhhahahaha non ho santi ho fegato XD
<ubuntuP> Kijio .. ma si può aprire anche in pvt qui?
<Kijio> ubuntuP: e cosa ti fa pensare che non si possa fare ...
<ubuntuP> nel caso ti faccio lì le domande e come puoi e vuoi mi risp
<Kijio> che io sappia il protocollo irc vale pure qua ...
<ubuntuP> bhe :-P
<cri_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntuP> che magari te nn vuoi
<cri_> tanto per ricordarlo
<ubuntuP> e che io nn so come se fa :-.P
<cri_> ubuntuP, come sei entrato qui
<Kijio> ubuntulog: google -> comandi per aprire una query in privato <---  search
<ubuntuP> dal sito ubuntu
<Kijio> ops
<Kijio> scusa ubuntulog
<cri_> scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<boogeyman90> bhè in questo mi sento avvantaggiato ho il tastino query
<boogeyman90> XD
<ubuntuP> niente nn ho trovato
<iveee> ragazzi chi mi fa un attimo da assistenza con la nuova stampante ?
<iveee> stiamo aprendo la scatola ora , ho installato i driver e tutto ora c'è da farla andare
<iveee> ah domanda, riavvio dopo aver installato i drivers? o non serve?
<disperato> buongiorno :) c'è nessuno in linea?
<Kijio> no .. nessuno e' appena andato via ... :P
<Riccardone> buongiorno
<disperato> dimmi che sei un'esperto dei sistemi linux che stanotte non ho chiuso occhio per installare un programma!
<Riccardone> disperato: ce l'hai con me ?
<Kijio> no .. a me i programmi si installano in pochi secondi ...
<Riccardone> disperato: NON sono un esperto di sistemi Linux purtroppo, mi piace cazzeggiare un po' con questo SO ...
<disperato> con chiunque sia disposto a darmi una mano XD
<Riccardone> disperato: prova a esporre il tuo problema e cerchiamo di capire :)
<iveee> Kijio: sto installando una stampante WIFI della Epson.. dov'è che lo vedo in Ubuntu?
<Kijio> ahahah
<Kijio> come volersi far male ...
<Kijio> wifi -> cups
<Kijio> parli di rete .. usa la rete .. configura la rete
<disperato> devo installare maemo flasher da questo sito http://tablets-dev.nokia.com/maemo-dev-env-downloads.php ma non riesco
<Riccardone> disperato: ovviamente sui repository ufficiali non esiste questo programma ?
<disperato> su ubuntu software center non lo trovo
<Riccardone> disperato: allora non c'è ...
<Riccardone> disperato: che package hai scaricato comunque ?
<Kijio> cerca nei repo ... fai una ricerca con google
<disperato> http://tablets-dev.nokia.com/maemo-dev-env-downloads.php?f=maemo_flasher-3.5_2.5.2.2_i386.deb
<disperato> ne ho provate più di una... ma dopo che le scarico su chromium non so come farle partire
<Kijio> a ecco
<Kijio> devi instrallare il deb
<Riccardone> disperato: che è la versione per Intrepid o Lucid ?
<Kijio> usa il gestore deb da terminale e installalo come superutente
<Riccardone> disperato: che verssione Ubuntu hai ?
<disperato> una volta una di queste si è avviata  con l'ubuntu software center è partita l'installazione ma poi dice che non ho accettato le condizioni d'uso della nokia e si ferma tutto
<Riccardone> Kijio: aspetta a farlo instalare, vediamo se è rispettata la compatibilità, sennò facciamo casini ...
<disperato>  Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS i686
<Riccardone> disperato: allora non lo puoi installare!!
<disperato> e che devo fare per installarlo?
<Riccardone> i package a disposizione sono per Lucid (Ubuntu10) ed Intrepid (Ubuntu8) ...
<Riccardone> disperato: tu, avendo ubuntu 12 non puoi installare ...
<Riccardone> disperato: ovvero, puoi provare, ma non è gfarantito che funzioni :)
<Riccardone> *garantito
<Kijio> vai vai .. dajene secche .. instralla
<Kijio> *installa
<Kijio> che te frega .. mica il pc implode ...
<disperato> oke.... quindi se installo sul pc la versione di ubuntu più vecchia dovrebbe funzionare tutto?
<Kijio> no
<Riccardone> Kijio: poi, glielo dai tu supporto però, ok ?
<Kijio> no
<Kijio> si cerca la migliore soluzione, ma non si da mai certezze di risultato
<Kijio> poi installare un pacchetto su linux mica intilta il sistema ... alpiu' lo disinstalli e bonanotte ..
<disperato> :'( avevo installato sta versione da solo una settimana
<Kijio> disperato: ma che te frega ... vai vai ... che puoi trovare la soluzione
<Kijio> se andava prima DEVE andare anche adesso
<disperato> dicevo la versione di ubuntu! il programma flasher non è mai partito
<Kijio> alpiu' se avevi installato una versione vecchia ... con vecchio kernel magari non poteva funzionare .. mica siamo su winzozzone con le win-stampanti del menga ...
<Kijio> se vale per il vecchio su linux deve valere per il nuovo
<Riccardone> Kijio: installa, poi disinstalla ... lavoro inutile :)
<Kijio> nulla e' inutile su linux ... nel peggiore dei casi ha imparato ad usare l'installatore
<Kijio> pero' per me basta che trova un repo utile e si fa tutto con apt-get
<disperato> sapete dirmi dalla mia versione di ubuntu attuale come installare ubuntu8 o 10 su pennetta usb :p?
<Kijio> disperato: mi dici la stampante per cortesia .. ?
<Riccardone> Kijio: è software proprietario Nokia, non lo troverà mai sui repo ufficiali ...
<Kijio> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Kijio> Riccardone: e chi ti dice che li cerco nei repo ufficiali ...
<disperato> stampate???? che c'azzecca la stampante??
<Kijio> no?
<Kijio> nokia .. ?
<Riccardone> Kijio: stai perdendo colpi ...
<Kijio> scusate .. sto facendo confuzione ..
<Kijio> ahahah
<Kijio> iveee cercava la stampante .. ahahah
<iveee> magari si confonde con me che ho chiesto la stampante! :)
<Riccardone> disperato: scaricati la ISO di Ubuntu 10 e poi con Unetbooit fai la chiavetta
<iveee> e a tal proposito: la stampante funziona con l'USB però non so come far funzionare il WIFI.. non so da che parte iniziare
<Riccardone> !installazione | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kijio> iveee: cups
<Riccardone> disperato: guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb c'è proprio la guida per Ubuntu 10.04 :)
<disperato> oke stessa cosa di quando la creo da ambiente windows dunque... grazie! ora leggo la guida (la millesima di questi giorni)
<Kijio> disperato: solo la millesima????
<iveee> Kijio: spiega meglio cos'è questo CUPS, io non ho nessuna voce "WIFI" tra le impostazioni... sto facendo l'auto-setup wifi dalla stampante
<iveee> sembra voler far tutto da solo,speriamo
<Kijio> abe' .. allora .. :P .. iveee vabe' dai prova ..
<iveee> Kijio: in teoria dopo che ha finito posso staccare l'USB e la vedo nella lista delle stampanti ?
<Riccardone> iveee: hai già guardato qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi ?
<iveee> ora guardo, grazie
<Kijio> non ne ho la piu' pallida idea .. io avrei stacco l'usb e sarei andato di configurazione cups ... ma se c'e' un wizard .. bo ..
<iveee> no, c'è il wizard sulla stampante, non via software
<iveee> ora ho staccato l'usb.. vediamo se la vedo
<Riccardone> iveee:  e qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner ?
<iveee> Riccardone: grazie riccardone ma purtroppo la mia stampante non c'è
<iveee> funziona con USB, ma quando stacco l'USB non so come cercarla
<iveee> non dovrebbe avere un suo IP da immettere per cercarla ?
<Kijio> esatto ivee
<iveee> ho scoperto che sulla stampante posso collegarmi alla  wi fi di casa
<iveee> ora ho immesso la password, vediamo cosa succede
<iveee> ok , dice, setup is completed, provo a mandare in stampa qualcosa
<iveee> ok la trova
<Riccardone> iveee: hai risolto quindi ?
<Kijio> bo' .. manco grazie si usa piu' ... che soddisfazione ... hahhaha
<cri> Kijio, -.-
<Kijio> a dopo gente
<Maria0> Ciao ho bisogno una mano
<Maria0> cerco d' installare ubuntu 13.04 su un pc windows xp
<Maria0> a metà installazione mi và in crash e mi esce una finestrella con scritto il sistema è andato in crash
<Maria0> chi mi può aiutare
<Maria0> ?
<gigirock> non vi sopporto +: che devo fare ? : Recuperati 1 B in 8s (0 B/s)
<gigirock> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<gigirock> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<cri> usa quelli vecchi XD
<gigirock> quelli vecchi cosa ?
<cri> gigirock, ma li hai modificati
<cri> disabilitare i repository proposed e backports
<gigirock> mah io non ho fatto niente se c'e' una cosa che non paciocco sono i repo
<cri> mi posti
<cri> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigirock> si si aspe
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/K0SzVFTV ecco l'attuale
<cri> gigi
<cri> posti sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/e4FidmjU cri fyp
<cri> e andato
<Davide_> Ciao! Sono novello ed ho bisogno di aiuto per il wifi che non viene visto. Ho seguito le varie WIKI ma nulla. Chi se la sente di farmi fare delle prove? GRazie mille
<Davide_> non mi legge nessuno? uffa non so come si fa.....
<Davide_> ci siete?
<cri> Davide_,  posta iwconfig
<cri> Davide_, ha risolto :-)
<gigirock> devo uscire ciao
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti come faccio a rendere una penna usb bootable per installare ubuntu?
<Kijio> re
<cri> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Davide_> scusateeeee   leggevo le varie soluzioni sul web....
<Davide_> allora vi posto il mio iwconfig
<Davide_> basia@Asus:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<cri> !paste | Davide_
<ubot-it> Davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide_> Ciao Cri, hai letto?
<Riccardone> Davide_: incolla su pastebin ... Non hai proprio le rete sembra ...
<Riccardone> Davide_: il controller è acceso :) ?
<Davide_> si
<cri> devi usare !paste
<Davide_> sono andato in paste ma poi cosa faccio?
<cri> lol
<cri> de copiare quello che vedi sul termianale
<cri> poi selezioni paste
<cri> e ci copi l'indirizzo che ti da
<Kijio> no paste no cry
<Davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977321/
<Davide_> cosi?
<cri> Davide_, bravo
<Davide_> :-)   sorry....
<Davide_> sembra che non ci sia la scheda, ma vi do un altro output...
<Davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977325/
<Davide_> con questo comando, vedete, la scheda viene vista!!!!!  Aiutooooo
<Riccardone> Davide_: perchè ti 'vede' la eth0 come WiFi ... ?
<Davide_> Non saprei...
<Riccardone> che KErnel hai ?
<cri> uname -r per il kernel
<Davide_> wait
<Riccardone> Davide_: dai proprio unamer -a
<Riccardone> Davide_: dai proprio uname -a
<Davide_> allora, uname -r mi ha dato :      3.2.0-51-generic-pae
<cri> mmm
<cri> ubuntu 12.10
<cri> fore
<cri> forse
<Davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977338/
<Davide_> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Riccardone> Davide_: la scehda è pienamente supportata, vedi qui http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
<Davide_> Ho anche XP sul pc. Può essere un problema?
<Davide_> si in effetti ho seguito tutte le Wiky ma non va!!!
<Riccardone> Davide_: no. XP non c'entra niente :)
<cri> Davide_, modello del portaile
<Davide_> E' un Asus
<cri> e fino a li ci ero arrivato
<cri> -.-
<cri> guarda sotto il portatile c'e scritto il modello
<cristian_live> lol
<cri> cristian_live, ciao
<Davide_> Vi posto ora le operazioni che ho fatto:
<Davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977357/
<Riccardone> Davide_: c'è cristian_live ... Con lui risolviamo sicuro :)
<Davide_> Ho scaricato bene tutto mi sembra...
<Davide_> e vaiiiiii   :-)
<Davide_> Modello A6M
<Davide_> ma è normale che non vedo i driver scaricati nel gestore driver aggiunti???
<cri> Riccardone, Wifi: Realtek ttl 8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
<cri> Asus notebook A6M Q020H
<cri> se è questo il notebook
<Davide_> Riccardone parli del mio? A me da Broadcom.....
<Davide_> si Cri
<Riccardone> l'output di lspci è broadcom ... Quindi per me è una Broadcom controller BCM4318 chipset 4318
<Davide_> Madonna non ci credo che mi aiutate!!  :-)   Sto qui da 1 mese.....
<cri> lol
<cri> davide leggi il pvt
<cri> XD
<Davide_> Leggo il pvt = privato?
<cri> e gia
<Davide_> ok. ho letto.  Devo seguire quello?
<Davide_> Ci provo.
<Davide_> Cri che significa XD?
<Davide_> Ma devo prima eliminare i driver già scaricati? O non danno fastidio??
<cri> Davide_, era gia capitato ad altro utente con stessa scheda wifi
<cri> scaricati non vuol dire instalati
<cri> comunque se li hai installati rimuovili
<Davide_> Mi metto all'opera!
<Davide_> sono installati veramente....  li trovo nell'Ubuntu software Center.... Ma non nei driver aggiunti
<Davide_> OK
<Davide_> Rimuovo
<cri> rimuovi rimuovi
<cristian_live> lol
<sciao> ciao
<sciao> posso fare una domanda
<Riccardone> !ask
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask'
<Riccardone> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Riccardone> !chiedi | sciao
<ubot-it> sciao: please see above
<cristian_live> lol
<Davide_> Cri, scusa, ho rimosso i driver STA e B43 ma da prima ubuntu software center è ancora li che gira. Si sarà piantato? Lo chiudo e riavvio?
<Davide_> anche perchè il primo comando che ho messo nel terminale, seguento il link che mi hai fornito, ha dato questa risposta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977461/
<cristian_live> Davide_: è uscito
<Davide_> Si ho visto....   tu che mi consigli? Chiudo brutalmente?
<Davide_> Cristian_live, ma secondo te, quale è la migliore release di Ubuntu da poter sostituire alla mia 12.04 LTS ?   in modo da non avere problemi con il wifi?
<Davide_> OK. Vi lascio e vi ringrazio per ora. RIAVVIO e poi riparto con i consigli dati....   Ciao a tutti. Davide
<akis24> ciao
<aiuto231> ciao.... c-[ qualcuno in linea_
<jester-> !qualcuno | aiuto231
<ubot-it> aiuto231: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aiuto123> scusate ho la connessione che salta... sono il tizio di prima... in quella guida sono fermo dove dice entra nella cartella che contiene il firmware
<aiuto123> come entro nella cartella downloads di firefox da terminale_
<aiuto123> #  Scollega in caricabatterie e spegni il cellulare. # Collega il cellulare al pc tenendo premuta la lettera "u" della tastiera fisica (la puoi rilasciare dopo una decina di secondi. Su schermo sarà presente il logo nokia e usb a toni scuri) # Entra nella che cartella che contiene l'immagine firmware. Il comando generale per flashare è: sudo flasher-3.5 -F nome_del_firmware.bin -f -R (Comando per il pr1.3:
<aiuto123> come si entra nela cartella che contiene l-immagine firmware
<aiuto123> si trova nella cartella download di firefox ma non so come accedervi da terminale, se prima il messaggio non e arrivato... sto scrivendo da ubuntu dieci caricato da pennetta
<jester-> aiuto123: i firm stanno in /lib/frmware e proprio come in winz ci entri con il filemanager
<aiuto123> quindi digito da terminale /lib/firmware *punto interrogativo
<aiuto123> e dopo il comando flash che riporta la guida
<jester-> lol apri il file manager, la cartella hoome
<jester-> aiuto123: che ci devi fare col firm scaricato
<aiuto123> caricarlo sull-n900 come scritto sulla guida
<jester-> aiuto123: sii un po piu chiaro n900 sarebbe?
<aiuto123> sudo flasher-3.5 -F RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R questa [ la lineaq di comando che devo digitare da terminale
<aiuto123> un cellulare che monta linux
<aiuto123> e andato in tilt e devo fare il flash
<jester-> di cosa
<aiuto123> ti rimetto il link della guida punto interrogativo
<jester-> se non dici cosa devi fare
<jester-> flash di cosa
<aiuto123> sto seguendo la seconda procedura sotto la voce flash firmware completo
<jester-> va bè
<aiuto123> http://www.smartphonetab.net/forum/showthread.php?909-Flash-del-Firmware-e-o-Vanilla-%28eMMC%29-%28Linux-Debian-Ubuntu%29-v2-0
<aiuto123> seconda discussione in questa pagina
<jester-> aiuto123: il tool lo hai installato?
<aiuto123> questa e la risposta che mi da il terminale ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo flasher-3.5 -F RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R flasher v2.4.5 (Jun 25 2009)  RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin: No such file or directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<aiuto123> il programma per flashare e installato correttamente e il firmware si trova nella cartella downloads di firefox
<aiuto123> per tool intendi il flasher vero
<jester->  maemo_flasher  lo hai messo?
<jester-> se no come fa a fare l'operazione
<jester-> poi cd Scaricati
<jester-> o cd Downolad se in ingelse
<jester-> sudo flasher-3.5 -F RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R
<jester-> dove cazzo lo trova il cellofono è un mistero
<aiuto123> non ci sto capendo un cavolo
<jester-> aiuto123: devi seguire la guida dallinizio
<jester-> dall'inizio
<jester-> non zompare i passaggi
<jester-> aiuto123: da ascaricare maemo flasher
<jester-> se clicchi sotto c'è il link
<aiuto123> non ho saltato passaggi... maemo flasher lo ha installato in automatico l-ubuntu software center
<jester-> aiuto123: scaricato e poi cosa hai fatto
<jester-> sicuro che l'abbia installato correttamente?
<aiuto123> la nokia mi ha chiesto di accettare le varie licenze... ho messo si quindi il programma dovrebbe essere installato no_
<jester-> dpkg -l \ grep maemo
<jester-> dpkg -l \|grep maemo
<jester-> dpkg -l |grep maemo
<jester-> 'nculo
<aiuto123> non ho ben capito cosa devo copiare sul terminale
<jester-> dpkg -l |grep maemo
<aiuto123> oke non succede nulla pero
<jester-> dpkg -l |grep  flasher
<jester-> -l  + -elle
<jester-> è -elle
<jester-> se  non torna nulla non è installato
<jester-> quindi fai da terminale come da guida
<aiuto123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l |grep  flasher ii  flasher-3.5                          2.4.5.3                                         Flashing utility
<aiuto123> esce cos=... vuole dire c he e installato... dimmi di siii]
<jester-> ok
<jester-> aiuto123: il .bin dove sta
<aiuto123> il cosa bin
<jester-> il cellofono è collegato inmodalità descritta e montato?
<jester-> il file maemosticass.bin
<aiuto123> ho seguito la guida collegandolo premendo il tasto u
<jester-> guarda a sinistra sul file manager e vedi se compare
<aiuto123> nooooo.... voglio piangere
<akis24> ohi jester sera
<jester-> fa vedere nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> olà akis24
<aiuto123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000618b9     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9616    77233152   83  Linux /dev/sda2 
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> aiuto123: usa pastebin o non si capisce una sega
<aiuto123> a sapere che e il pastebin
<lonejack> avrei un problema.
<jester-> !paste | aiuto123
<ubot-it> aiuto123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi
<lonejack> dovrei aggiornare una natty(per successivamente passare alla 12.04) ma i repo non li trova
<lonejack> Impossibile recuperare http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<lonejack> potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> lonejack: la natty non è piu supportata
<lonejack> ok
<lonejack> però per aggiornarlo alla 12.04 devo prima aggiornarla
<jester-> lonejack: no
<lonejack> come posso fare?
<jester-> tanto sostituisce il sistema
<lonejack> ok
<aiuto123> oke ora devo fare download  as a text... oppure copia e incolla qui_
<jester-> lonejack: pigli il cd o usb della 12.04 va in installazione e dovrebbe chiderti se vuoi aggiornare
<jester-> aiuto123: pigi incolla
<lonejack> jester-, ok
<lonejack> mi cancella i dati a tuo parere?
<aiuto123>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38  	  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000618b9     Device Boot   
<jester-> aiuto123: prendi in giro?
<aiuto123> no sono scemo con i comandi... non lo so usara
<Nore> salve
<Nore> cerco una persona esperta in sistemi linux
<jester-> !paste | aiuto123 non pare cosi difficle
<ubot-it> aiuto123 non pare cosi difficle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !qualcuno | Nore
<ubot-it> Nore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nore> ok :D
<Nore> semplicemente
<aiuto123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977863/
<Nore> che competenze deve avere un sistemista linux?
<Nore> (e unix in generale)
<aiuto123> spero di aver fatto bene
<jester-> Nore: informarsi sulla differenza
<jester-> con winz
<Nore> mmm
<jester-> aiuto123: hai 2 hd nel pc?
<jester-> Nore: in berve
<jester-> Nore: linux non è sostitutivo ne di winz ne di osx
<jester-> Nore: è alternativo
<Nore> sì
<aiuto123> come sistema operativo ho da poco linux 12.... ma li il programma flash non va... quindi ho doivuto installare la versione 10 su pennetta e caricare il live da li per eseguire il programma
<jester-> è impostato un po dovirsamente da winz ed è nesessario usare il terminale in certi casi (il cmd di win)
<jester-> aiuto123: eh ma lo sati uando su un pc
<jester-> detto pc quanti had ha
<jester-> uno sicuro poi se ne vedono altri 2
<jester-> il cellofno dovrebbe  essere sdc1
<jester-> e dovresti vederlo nella finestra di sinistra di cartella home
<aiuto123> o.o io so di avere un solo hd...
<jester-> io ne vedo 2
<Kijio> re
<jester-> + il cellofno secondo me
<aiuto123> cmq il telefono dovrebbe avere 32 g se ricordo bene... puo servire saperlo
<jester-> a meno che il cellofno ha una sdcard
<jester-> allora è sdb
<aiuto123> si ha anche una sd card
<aiuto123> ma il programma non va installato sulla sd
<jester-> ma mi pare strana un swap linux su un cellofno
<jester-> la guida non parla di partizione
<jester-> ma deve essere montato
<jester-> ci sono 3 partizioni su sdb, semppre che sia il cellofono
<jester-> su quale va?
<jester-> aiuto123: ma da winz col suo driver no lo flascia?
<aiuto123> Flashare il Firmware (FIASCO aka *COMBINED*) consente di ripristinare i file del:      * Bootloader (le varie fasi)     * Kernel     * Firmware del Modulo GSM     * File di sistema presenti nella root (l'os linux) (si perderanno tutte le personalizzazione dell'Os )  tutti inclusi nei 240MB della NAND ad alta velocità.
<aiuto123> secondo quando dice qua dovrebbe andare tutto sulla Nand.... compare qualcosa del genre sul file di prima
<aiuto123> non ho winz... il sistema e andato a farsi benedire per un virus
<jester-> aiuto123: il fimr in che cartella sta
<jester-> aiuto123: hai linux sul pc perchè fai da live
<aiuto123> in downloads di firefox... non so come risalire al comando completo per essere pieciso
<jester-> aiuto123:  vai a vedere in scaricati col file manager
<jester-> o doenload che sia
<aiuto123> me lo riporta nell-ultima cartella in basso downloads
<jester-> aiuto123: cd Downloads
<jester-> e da il comando
<aiuto123> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$
<aiuto123> cosa e il superuser privilege mooo
<Kijio> sudo
<Kijio> aiuto123: e' sudo
<jester-> aiuto123: sudo flasher-3.5 -F RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R
<aiuto123> ah ok
<aiuto123> nn va... riuso il pastebin per farti vedere che risponde
<akis24> aiuto123:   Il comando generale per flashare è: sudo flasher-3.5 -F nome_del_firmware.bin -f -R
<aiuto123> USB device found found at bus 001, device address 019. Error claiming USB interface: Device or resource busy l-ultima stringa riporta cosi
<jester-> sei da live?
<jester-> o da sistema installato
<aiuto123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977915/
<aiuto123> da live
<jester-> aiuto123: hai un sistema linux sul pc perchè non lo usi
<jester-> che da live fga casino con le usb
<aiuto123> perche e troppo recente e li il flasher non funziona
<aiuto123> funziona solo su ubuntu 8 e 10
<jester-> stai usando laive da usb?
<jester-> live
<aiuto123> si
<jester-> prova con live da cd
<jester-> cosi avrà solo il cellofono attaccato
<jester-> aiuto123: che sistema ha iinstallato
<aiuto123> dovrebbe essere la 10.04 su live e la 12 sul pc
<jester-> non dovrebbe avere problemi manco sulla 12
<jester-> comunque proverei da live cd
<aiuto123> non ho cd al momento
<jester-> prova col sistema installato
<jester-> installa il tool da terminale
<aiuto123> c-ho provato ieri... li il flasher non lo intslla in nessun modo
<jester-> e in aggiunta dai sudo apt-get -f install
<aiuto123> no l-installazione parte ma poi si sballa quando mi chiede le autorizzazioni nokia...
<aiuto123> ieri sempre qua in chat m-hanno detto che con la mia versuione di ubuntu non poteva partire
<jester-> siinstalla col force ma dopo dpkg -i -force-architeture sticass
<jester-> devi dare sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> va bè procurati un paio di cd
<aiuto123> e tu dici che da winz sarebbe pi\ facil... domani torna mia sorella col portatile magari provo da li
<aiuto123> ma da qui non c-e modo di forzare sta usb che risulta busy
<jester-> aiuto123: tampina la usb con la live
<jester-> e dice che è occupata
<aiuto123> quindi nulla da fare se c-e la pennetta collegata giusto
<jester-> per logica no, e la guida non dice altro
<jester-> ma secondo me il tool lo installa anche la 12.x
<aiuto123> e se provo a scollegare il wireless nusb adapter... magari e lui che va in conflitto
<jester-> puo darsi
<jester-> sulle usb meglio non avere altre periferiche collegate o non si capisce una sega
<aiuto123> il che vuol dire che devo scollegarmi da qui.... grazie mille per la tua infinita pazienza.... provo a scollegare internet... se non funziona installo ubuntu 10 sul pc e santa notte... spero solo che la batteria del cell regga a tutti questi tentativi... non posso manco caricarlo se non risolvo e una volta scarico nn potro piu fare nulla
<aiuto123> ancora grazie infinite
<jester-> auguri
<marioslaz> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che è esperto nei problemi di connessione in banda larga mobile?
<cri> aloaz
<massy> salve
<krabador> salve
<massy> ciao krabador
<spartacus_72> sera
<cri> :-)
<cri> silent..
<Barrnet> salve, ho un piccolo e poco simpatico problema con ubuntu
<Barrnet> ho aggiunto degli utenti con il comando adduser
<Barrnet> ma non mi fa loggare in tali account, la password è giusta, ho provato anche a cambiargli la password con "passwrd nome_account"
<Barrnet> come non detto, ho cannato ip lol
<cri> Barrnet, che comando hai dato
<cri> completo
<Barrnet> ho risolto xD
<cri> meglio
<gegheo> ciao a tutti
<Kijio> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-13
<Riccardone> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<cri> giorno
<Davide_> buongiorno
<Davide_> chi mi aiuta per favore?
<Davide_> cè nessuno?
<cri> giorno
<Davide_> salve cri
<Davide_> adesso sono in chat con bpietro
<Davide_> magari lui riesce ad aiutarmi
<cri> ciao
<boogeyman90> buongiorno
<boogeyman90> ragazzi ho lubuntu e vorrei scaricare i software per la scheda video ma si tratta di un asus eeepc 900
<boogeyman90> un netbook
<boogeyman90> perchè in alcuni giochini online và lento e credo che questo sia causato da qualche mancato software
<boogeyman90> cosa posso fare e come??
<boogeyman90> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<davegarath> empathy ha deciso che non si connette più verso msn. sapete se è cambiato qsa ? tipo server, porta, protocollo etc ?
<burazrock> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di supporto con le dipendenze dei vari kernel. Non riesco più a usare apt-get install perchè mi da continuamente errore
<akis24> ciao
<chionatan> ciao, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con una installazione?
<enzotib> !chiedi | chionatan
<ubot-it> chionatan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<David_Gilmoure> ciao
<David_Gilmoure> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come faccio a copiare la musica su hard disk interno tramite amarok?
<David_Gilmoure> tramite amarok è catalogata il che crea cartelle per artista\album
<David_Gilmoure> ma come faccio a selezionare la directory di destinazione?
<David_Gilmoure> help me >.<
<chionatan> Ho un problema con l'installazione di un software scientifico (AIRES 2.8.0) per la simulazione dei raggi cosmici. Richiede un compilatore fortran, che io ho installato (fort77). Durante la compilazione ricevo questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5981263/. Qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?
<enzotib> David_Gilmoure, sei sicuro che amarok abbia questa funzionalità?
<David_Gilmoure> non lo so chiedo xD
<David_Gilmoure> gli hard disk esterni li fa
<David_Gilmoure> ma quello interno nn me lo vede
<enzotib> chionatan, perché non provi con gfortran?
<enzotib> David_Gilmoure, che significa "li fa"?
<chionatan> enzotib: la guida di installazione mi suggeriva di usare fort77, ma ora provo.
<David_Gilmoure> enzotib se collego un hard disk esterno me lo riconosce amarok e posso iniziare la copia
<David_Gilmoure> ma se monto un hard disk interno non me lo vede anche se montato
<enzotib> David_Gilmoure, mi spiace, non so
<David_Gilmoure> ho provato con clementine e non trovo questa funzione
<David_Gilmoure> posso vedere con rhythmbox
<David_Gilmoure> ma non son fiducioso
<David_Gilmoure> però è strano che non abbiano questa elementare funzionalità
<David_Gilmoure> vuoi solo fare un backap catalogato della tua musica su un altra direcotory del pc
<David_Gilmoure> che c'è di complesso >.<
<David_Gilmoure> *backup
<enzotib> David_Gilmoure, e se lo lasci fare dove dice lui e poi sposti la roba dove vuoi tu?
<David_Gilmoure> enzotib in che senso?
<David_Gilmoure> ti spiego io ho la mia musica catalogata (con tutte le info artista,album,etc) nella directory /home/utente/musica
<David_Gilmoure> solo che all'interno vi sono solo i file con relativa estensione
<David_Gilmoure> non cartella pink floyd the dark side of the moon time.flac
<David_Gilmoure> esempio
<David_Gilmoure> è quello che voglio creare
<chionatan> enzotib: grazie, sembra funzionare. l'installazione richiedeva fortran 77 mentre avevo visto che gfortran corrispondeva a fortran95. spero che il resto vada a buon fine.
<David_Gilmoure> voglio che in un altra directory mi copi tutta la musica catalongandola in sottocartelle
<David_Gilmoure> *catalogandola
<enzotib> David_Gilmoure, con clementine, se selezioni uno o più album nell'elenco di sinistra della raccolta, e poi fai tasto destro, c'è la voce "Organizza files"
<enzotib> David_Gilmoure, che suppongo ti salvi la musica selezionata in modo "catalogato"
<enzotib> anche se non ti fa scegliere la destinazione
<David_Gilmoure> e dove le salva?
<David_Gilmoure> penso sia uguale ad amarok
<David_Gilmoure> anche li ce quella voce
<David_Gilmoure> ma non ti da l'opzione backup
<David_Gilmoure> nn ti fa scegliere una directory per compiere la copia, ma solo ti fa impostare cosa vuoi che venga catalogato
<xubuntu086> salve a tutti potete aiutarmi??
<enzotib> !chiedi | xubuntu086
<ubot-it> xubuntu086: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubuntu086> esce scritto a un certo punt dell'installazione asus laptop: errror calling cwap(1)
<xubuntu086> grazie
<enzotib> xubuntu086, esattamente quando esce?
<xubuntu086> in che senso?
<xubuntu086> poco dopo aver inserito la lingua della tastiera
<enzotib>  xubuntu086 e dove esce scritto, in una message box, o cosa? e sei sicuro che sia cwap e non swap ?
<xubuntu086> si è cwap
<xubuntu086> compare un codice sullo schermo e poi la scritta
<enzotib> xubuntu086, ma poi va avanti oppure no?
<xubuntu086> non si capisce ogni tanto compare una freccia del mause e lo schermo diventa più chiaro
<xubuntu086> cmq credo impieghi troppo tempo per caricare il sistema operativo.....
<DeViLmYcRy> :-)
<chionatan> quit
<Kijio> re
<massy> salve
<xubuntu086> adesso sto provando a installare lubuntu
<Kijio> a dopo vado a cena
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> su ubuntu 12.04 LTS ho installato gnome shell. noto però che è gnome 2 e vorrei installare gnome 3. come è possibile?
<massy> Samul: che so io, gnome 3 funziona su ubuntu 13.04
<Samul> e non sul 12.04?
<massy> anzi Samulti dirò di piu : sul sito ufficiale trovi anche solo ubuntu 13.04 gnome
<Samul> come posso aggiornare dalla 12 alla 13 senza cambiare iso?
<massy> asp
<massy> tu hai ubu 12.04?
<Samul> sì
<massy> ok a destra del menu sulla rotella clicca su aggiornamento software
<massy> dalla finestra che si apre clicca su impostazioni
<Samul> aggiornamenti disponibili?
<massy> quello si'
<Samul> sì
<Samul> sono su impostazioni
<Samul> ora?
<massy> sulla scheda che si apre, sorgeti software, nella tag aggiornamento
<Samul> ?
<Samul> non c'è
<massy> apri la linguetta aggiornamenti
<Samul> aspetta, ti do lo screen
<massy> impossibile
<Samul> ah sì
<Samul> quello
<Samul> ho capito sì
<massy> okay
<Samul> ora che devo fare?
<massy> sotto trovi
<massy> notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu
<massy> lo vedi??
<Samul> sì
<massy> okay
<massy> metti su tutte le versioni
<Samul> è su "per le versioni lts"
<massy> e conferma
<Samul> ok
<Samul> ma aggiornando la v. dell'os
<massy> ti chiede la pass di amministratore
<Samul> perdo qualcosa?
<massy> non lo so
<massy> mi sa di no
<Samul> speriamo
<massy> perdi i file obsoleti
<Samul> ma non c'è modo di aggiornare solo gnome?
<massy> di sistema
<massy> no
<Samul> ok...
<massy> ma perche nn fai una installazione exnovo?
<Samul> perché sarebbe la terza volta questo mese...
<Samul> e non ho voglia di backuppare i file
<massy> che succede? si blocca come il pin errato?
<massy> ehehehe
<Samul> ?
<massy> ma scusa
<massy> la mia ignoranza
<Samul> ??
<massy> non hai un hdd esterno dove metti  i file che salvi??
<Samul> sì
<massy> o li lasci nel tuo sistema?
<Samul> ma che palle ogni due giorni fare backup
<Samul> ci vogliono due ore a copiare, eh
<Samul> sono oltre 230 gb
<massy> va beh come vuoi
<massy> se vuoi upgradare ubuntu così fai pure come ti ho detto io
<Samul> aspetta
<Samul> forse non devo aggiornare ubuntu
<massy> ?
<Samul> perché ci sono degli aggiornamenti disponibili
<Samul> li sto installando
<Samul> vediamo se funziona
<Samul> c'era "integrazione desktop gnome" e qualcos'altro
<Samul> fatto
<Samul> ora riavvio
<Samul> ti faccio sapere dopo
<massy> we daniele bello
<massy> bonasera
<Samul> niente
<Samul> non va
<Samul> sto aggiornando a ubuntu v 12.10
<massy> mmm strano
<massy> a me da 12.04 ha aggiornato direttamente a 13.04
<Samul> boh
<Samul> a me importa che mi installa gnome3
<Samul> se no passo a debian
<Samul> XD
<Kijio> a dopo mi assenteizzo
<Samul> ciauz
<Samul> uffa
<Samul> ho chiesto anche sul chan inglese
<Samul> ma mi danno risposte non pertinenti
<Samul> come di installare bumblebee
<Samul> come faccio a installare GNOME3?
<ugone> Samul, ti dovrebbe bastare installare gnome shell e si dovrebbe tirar dietro tutto
<Samul> guarda che l'ho già installata
<Samul> ora sono da gnome
<Samul> gnome2, però
<ugone> ma tu vuoi gnome 3 o gnome fallback?
<chionatan> Ciao, vorrei disabilitare la scheda wireless interna e mantenere funzionante quella esterna (USB) nel laptop di mia madre (per evitare che faccia confusione). Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come fare?
<Davide_> Buona sera a tutti
<Davide_> devo scaricare dei file dal vecchio sistema operativo windows xp e installare linux
<Davide_> chi mi aiuta
<Davide_> ?
<Davide_> per favore?
<Davide_> ???
<Davide_> Aiutoooooooo!!!!!!!
<Kijio> LOL
<Davide_> chi mi aiuta per favore?
<cri> lol
<Kijio> Davide_: scaricati una live, usa il cd live e salva i file desiderati in una pennetta usb .. poi spiana tutto e infila tramite live linux
<Davide_> detto cosi' sembra facile
<Kijio> Davide_: puoi usare direttamente ubuntu oppure puoi andare su distrowatch.com e scegliere fra una milione di distro linux ...
<Davide_> ma perr me è quasi arabo
<Davide_> ho il problema che non si avvia windows
<Kijio> e che te frega?
<Kijio> i nomi dei file che devi salvare li sai?
<Kijio> una pennetta vuota ce l'hai?
<Davide_> si  ce l'ho
<Kijio> un lettore cd ce l'hai?
<Kijio> un dvd vergine ce l'hai?
<Davide_> ma come faccio a scaricare i file se non si avvia windows
<Davide_> si anche il cd
<Kijio> emm .. ora cosa stai usando?
<Davide_> in pratica da dove chatto funziona bene il ppc
<Davide_> ma devo mettere apposto un fisso che non parte il sistema operativo
<Kijio> da dove chatti puoi scaricare e masterizzare una iso?
<Davide_> cosè una iso
<cri> lool
<Kijio> sanda' eben ...
<Davide_> cmq da dove chatto funziona bene
<Kijio> *bene
<Davide_> devo mettere apposto un pc fisso
<Davide_> il mio
<cri> Davide_, sai perche non parte
<Davide_> devo prima scaricare i file coome foto e video
<Davide_> cè un file danneggiato
<cri> che file
<Davide_> però riesco a entrare in boot
<Davide_> aspe adesso lo accendo
<cri> hai provato a fare modalita di ripristino
<Davide_> si lo fatto modalità di ripristno ma succede che ad un certo punto va in schermata nera e si riavvia premendo un tasto
<Kijio> http://youtu.be/y2-B6noEuU0
<Davide_> modalità provvisoria volevo dire
<Davide_> che centrano i pinguini
<cri> che windows hai?
<Davide_> xp
<cri> mmm
<cri> allora seguiattentamente i consigli di Kijio
<Davide_> cioè
<cri> devi usare un distribuzione live
<cri> di linux
<Davide_> ma non so cosè
<cri> accedere al tuo hd e salvare quello che puoi salvare
<Davide_> è quello che voglio fare accedere all'hard disk
<Davide_> ma non so cosa devo fare
<Davide_> sono principiante ma capisco abbastanza le cose
<Kijio> Davide_: 1. da dove chatti hai un programma di masterizzazione ?
<Davide_> mi hanno installato ubuntu da poco su un portatile
<Davide_> che devo fare
<Davide_> ?
<Kijio> abe' .. come lo hai installato ubuntu????
<Davide_> un pò ho imparato ad usare ubuntu
<Davide_> me lo hanno installato
<Kijio> a ecco
<Kijio> mm
<Kijio> vai facciamo cosi'
<Kijio> seguimi
<Kijio> salva il log che puoi te lo rileggi
<Davide_> però ho già chattato in questi giorni e ho imparato parecchio
<Davide_> cosè sto log?
<Davide_> cmq va bene
<Davide_> dimmi tutto
<Kijio> -_-
<Davide_> ihihihi
<Kijio> vai qui http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<Kijio> scaricati http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<Kijio> aspe .. cancella tutto
<Kijio> ti do il link dove scaricare ...
<Kijio> apri il browser
<Davide_> fatto
<Kijio> incolla questo
<Kijio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Davide_> il browser è aperto
<Kijio> lui ti domandera' se salvarlo ... e tu lo salvi
<Kijio> poi con un software di masterizzazione te lo masterizzi su un dvd
<Davide_> aspe
<Davide_> sono tornato
<Kijio> ?_?
<Davide_> ero al telefono
<Davide_> acusami
<Davide_> scusami
<Davide_> la mamma è sempre la mamma
<Davide_> ihihihi
<Davide_> ok
<Davide_> mi ha scaricato 2 cartelle
<Kijio> ????
<Kijio> no fermo
<Davide_> quale masterizztore mi consigli?
<Kijio> ???
<Kijio> in che senso
<Kijio> devi scaricare la iso che ti ho indicato
<Davide_> software
<Kijio> e poi masterizzarla
<Davide_> volevo dire
<Kijio> bo' .. quello che ti pare
<Davide_> non ne conosco
<Kijio> basta che non lo masterizzi a velocità iper .. 8x va piu' che bene ..
<Kijio> non saprei per windos ...
<Davide_> in software center
<Davide_> ma scusa
<Davide_> io qui ho ubuntu
<Kijio> a ecco
<Kijio> usa brasero
<Kijio> ci dovrebbe essere
<Davide_> quindi scarico brasero
<Kijio> no .. lo dovresti avere gia'
<Kijio> e' standard ...
<Davide_> cmq il pc da recuperare i file è xp e voglio portarlo ad ubuntu
<Kijio> che tipo di file?
<Kijio> immagini e filmati?
<Davide_> vide foto e file in pdf
<Kijio> ok
<Davide_> dunque
<Davide_> con il link che mi hai dato mi ha scaricato 2 file
<Kijio> hai anche una pennetta usb vuota vero .. dove puoi mettere sti' files?
<Kijio> no ..
<Kijio> 1 link
<Kijio> l'ultimo scarichi 1 file GROSSO
<Davide_> si ho la pennetta
<Kijio> che si chiama ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Davide_> apro quella che mi hai indicato
<Kijio> con brasero lo masterizzi
<Kijio> aspetta
<Kijio> aspetta
<Kijio> fermo
<Kijio> facciamola piu' semolice
<Kijio> *semplice
<Davide_> i file sono quasi uguali
<Davide_> sul primo cè scritto part alla fine
<Kijio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<Kijio> vai qui
<Davide_> fatto
<Kijio> poi col tasto destro del file sul file iso fai salva con nome ..  e salvi
<Kijio> il file iso indicato
<Kijio> poi con brasero gli dici di masterizzare come iso
<Davide_> adesso lo cerco
<Kijio> e masterizzi il file scaricato che infatti ha come finale .iso
<Davide_> aspe ora ci provo
<Davide_> cmq hai detto che dovrei avere già brasero
<Davide_> ho scaricato
<Davide_> ma mi scarica sempre 2 cartelle
<Davide_> uguale a prima
<Davide_> quale uso delle 2?
<Kijio> ???
<Kijio> cartelle?
<Kijio> no devi scaricare il file iso
<Davide_> lo fatto
<Davide_> ma mi scarica 2 file iso
<Kijio> no
<Kijio> 1
<Kijio> scusa .. quanto e' grande sto file iso?
<Davide_> il primo è di 3 mega
<Davide_> l'altro è di zero
<Kijio> no stai sicuramente sbagliando ...
<Davide_> il primo ha il disegno di un foglio
<Davide_> l'altro il cd come disegno
<Kijio> a ecco
<Kijio> il cd .. quanto e' grande ...
<Davide_> 0 mega
<Kijio> ??????????????
<Davide_> 0 byte
<Kijio> sono 959 mega ...
<Kijio> hai spazio sul pc che stai usando?
<Davide_> tantissimo
<Kijio> allora scarica il file che ti ho detto
<Davide_> cavolo
<Davide_> l'ho già fatto
<Kijio> no
<Davide_> mi scarica 2 cartelle
<Kijio> impossibile
<Kijio> none non e' possibile
<Kijio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Davide_> vuoi inserirti nel mio pc con qualche programma?
<Kijio> copia quello che ti ho incollato nel browser
<Davide_> cosi' vedi?
<Kijio> ???
<Kijio> e che ci faccio?
<Kijio> SEGUI LE MIE PAROLE ...
<Davide_> adesso ho aperto il link che mi hai mandato
<Davide_> ma è diverso dagli altri
<Kijio> incolla il link nel browser e lui ti domanda [lo vuoi salvare?] e tu gli dici .. SI LO VOGLIO
<Davide_> gli altri sono scaricati in poco
<Kijio> e inizia a scaricare
<Davide_> questo link che mi hai dato adesso dice 2h
<Kijio> e ci mette tanto .. perchè e' grosso
<Kijio> ecco ..
<Kijio> ottimo
<Kijio> vai
<Davide_> minchi 2 ore
<Kijio> quando hai finito di scaricare allora prendi brasero e lo masterizzi su cd
<Davide_> aspe
<Davide_> perchè sono 4?
<Kijio> vabe' .. mica lo devi fare adesso ... aspetti che scarichi e poi lo fai domani o quando ti va ...
<Kijio> 4 che?
<Davide_> cazzo
<Kijio> e' solo UN FILE grosso
<Davide_> praticamente ho scaricato il file più volte e non mi sono accorto
<Davide_> non so
<Kijio> vabe' fregatene annulla gli altri
<Kijio> conta solo 1
<Davide_> io andavo in file scaricati e mi dava 2 cartelle
<Davide_> li ferme
<Kijio> gli altri li puoi cancellare
<Davide_> ma adesso in alto a destra
<Davide_> mi sta scaricando 4 file uguali
<Davide_> nel senso hanno tutti 959 mb
<Davide_> li ho chiusi tutti tranne 1
<Davide_> mi dice 25 min
<Kijio> okkey
<Kijio> quando hai finito lo masterizzi con brasero
<Davide_> ok
<Davide_> il dvd
<Davide_> è un
<Davide_> tdk
<Davide_> DVD-RW
<Kijio> perchè rw?
<Davide_> NON SO SE VA BENE PER IL MIO PC
<Kijio> il problema non la lettura ma la scrittura
<Davide_> è riscrivibile
<Kijio> devi assicurarti che il masterizzatore masterizzi i dvd-rw
<Davide_> cmq è vergine
<Davide_> dove guardo
<Davide_> ?
<Kijio> alcuni masterizzatori non accettano il dvd-rw
<Davide_> lo so ecco perchè ti chiedo
<Kijio> nelle caratteristiche tecniche del lettore
<Davide_> dove guardo?
<Kijio> nel libretto delle istruzioni, nel sito della casa madre
<Davide_> impostazioni di sistema?
<Kijio> oppure provi e se non va .. allora significa che non lo accetta
<Kijio> oppure provi ad inserirlo e vedi se te lo riconosce come dvd-rw
<Davide_> se lo inserisco
<Davide_> mi dice impossibile montare disco dvd-rw vuoto
<Davide_> poi chiudo e cè un'altra cartella
<Davide_> che mi dice
<Davide_> è sato inserito un dvd vergine
<Davide_> scegliere l'applicazione da lanciare
<Davide_> quindi credo che funzioni
<Davide_> mancano 19 min
<Kijio> ok
<Davide_> cosa ne pensi funzionerà il dvd?
<Kijio> non lo so puo' darsi
<Kijio> io stacco da qui
<Davide_> nel senso che vai
<Kijio> fatti dire poi come masterizzare e come far partire da bios il dvd
<Kijio> cia'
<Davide_> ciaò grazie
<Kijio> prego ciao
<Kijio> ciao a tutto il canale
<Davide_> e scusami per il trauma che ti ho recato
<Davide_> ihihihih
<Kijio> ahahahah
<Kijio> in effetti
<Kijio> ahahah
<Kijio> dai .. ci leggiamo prossimamente
<Davide_> grazie per la pazienza
<Davide_> cmq grazie a voi sto imparando molto
<Davide_> ciao
<Davide_> ciao
<Davide_> ho una domanda veloce da farti
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-14
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> ho un problema con ubuntu e necessito di formattare. sono da live cd
<Samul> come posso copiare i file che ho nella /home ?
<Samul> dice che non ho i permessi
<spartanx> ciao a tutti possiedo una tavoletta grafica della kraun non mi funziona su ubuntu come devo fare?
<pindol> ciao a tutti come si installa il programma per vedere la rai su ubuntu?
<Kijio> re
<enzotib> pindol, intendi raismth?
<pindol> enzotib, si
<enzotib> pindol, è un componente aggiuntivo di mozilla, eccolo: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<enzotib> richiede che installi un paio di pacchetti anche, mi pare
<enzotib> dovrebbero essere mplayer e....
<enzotib> forse faad, e forse amche ffmpeg, ma te lo dovrebbe dire lui
<pindol> enzotib, potresti per favore darmi i comandi per il terminale?
<ExPBoy> pindol, ma hai visto il link?
<Kijio> dipendenze ... si chiamano dipendenze ... come la cocaina ... :P
<ExPBoy> -.-
<pindol> ExPBoy, si!
<ExPBoy> pindol, basta che clicchi sul bottone aggiungi a firefox
<pindol> ExPBoy, ha grazie!
<ExPBoy> :)
<enzotib> Kijio, in quel caso non sono dipendenze, dato che non è un pacchetto
<Kijio> ueli' enzotib
<Kijio> mava'
<Kijio> la mia era una battuta
<Kijio> :P
<enzotib> :P
<ExPBoy> si si dicono tutti così
<Kijio> eppoi diamo anche informazioni sbagliate ... altrimenti che gusto c'e' ...
<enzotib> in effetti potrebbe essere un'idea
<Kijio> be' certo
<Kijio> io di solito entro sempre nei canali a fare la famosa domandona: - ma il seriale di linux dove si trova?
<enzotib> lol
<ExPBoy> nella confezione!
<Kijio> di solito manda abbastanza in confusione ...
<ExPBoy> Kijio, tu l'hai craccato vero?
<ExPBoy> :P
<Kijio> certo ... come tutti ...
<ExPBoy> e si costa una cifra :P
<pindol> enzotib, non funzia mancano i pacchetti che dicevi.Dove li trovo?
<enzotib> pindol, sudo apt-get install nome
<enzotib> pindol, sudo apt-get install nome1 nome2 nome3 ...
<pindol> enzotib, grazie,ma quale nome?
<ExPBoy> lol
<enzotib> pindol, un po' di fantasia su… sono i nomi dei pacchetti mancanti
<Kijio> scusate ... non mi ricordo come si faceva a vedere il log dello shutdown ...
<Kijio> dove cappero stava il file di log?
<enzotib> Kijio, chi ti dice che esiste?
<Kijio> non puo' non esistere
<enzotib> non poteva non sapere
<ExPBoy> :)
<enzotib> Kijio, è tutto su /var/log/syslog, non credo ci sia di più da qualche altra parte
<Kijio> si si trovato
<ExPBoy> enzotib, sei parente di ... esposito?
<Kijio> grazie
<Kijio> ora cerco il file
<enzotib> ExPBoy, alla lontana
<ExPBoy> urca
<Kijio> porcmis mi tocca rifare gli alias ... ubuntu con gli alias di ls fa veramente .. sch.....f
<Kijio> non c'e' ll ...
<Kijio> ma porcmis
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> sono da live cd, come posso trovare la cronologia che aveva firefox nell'os?
<Kijio> sono diventato troppo vecchio per queste cose ... come cacchio si metteva ls con dettaglio data dimensione colorato ... uffi
<pindol> enzotib, si d'accordo facile a dire, ma per i comuni mortali non lo è.ho messo mms player path e mi dice non trovato
<ExPBoy> pindol, ma non è più facile accendere la tv?
<pindol> ExPBoy, quale tv quella scatola nera con il vetro?
<ExPBoy> anche perchè non so se funziona ancora quel cazzillo)
<ExPBoy> pindol, non so di che colore è la tua tv
<enzotib> Kijio, sono già pronti in .bashrc, basta decommentare
<pindol> ExPBoy, simpa
<enzotib> Kijio, ls -l --color
<enzotib> pindol, non devi modificare nessun path, devi solo installare i pacchetti che ti dice
<pindol> enzotib, grazie!! forse è meglio se seguo il consiglio di ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> :)
<enzotib> io preferisco alias ls='ls --color=auto --group-directories-first --time-style=long-iso'
<alex_______> ciao atutti
<alex_______> xubuntu
<alex_______> dopo l'installazione di skype non riesco a portare un icona nel desktop
<alex_______> mi viene un icona strana non la tipic di skype
<alex_______> è mai capitatoa anessuno???
<ExPBoy> alex_______, come hai installato skype?
<alex_______> dal sito
<alex_______> distribuzione per linux
<ExPBoy> sicuro di aver scelto la versione giusta?
<alex_______> http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<enzotib> pindol, un metodo sicuro, se il computer è di un certo livello, è usare windows in virtual machine, lì silverlight funziona e basta
<alex_______> la versione è skype-ubuntu-lucid 4.2.0.11-1 i386.deb
<enzotib> !enter | alex_______
<ubot-it> alex_______: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> già mi hai abboffato il log
<alex_______> penso sia corretta
<ExPBoy> alex_______, hai scelto quella per ubuntu 12.04 ?
<alex_______> si mi sembrava quella più corretta
<enzotib> alex_______, a volte è sufficiente fare chmod +x ~/Scrivania/file.desktop
<pindol> enzotib, grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<enzotib> prego
<ExPBoy> strano che non ti metta l'icona giusta
<ExPBoy> alex_______, fai uno screen e postalo sono curioso
<ExPBoy> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alex_______> se apro il menu delle impostazione è ok
<alex_______> ma se faccio il collegamento nel desktop no
<enzotib> alex_______, prova come ho detto: chmod +x ~/Scrivania/*.desktop
<alex_______> nel terminale
<alex_______> http://imagebin.org/267539
<alex_______> eccola
<alex_______>  <enzotib> alex_______, prova come ho detto: chmod +x ~/Scrivania/*.desktop
<alex_______> non ho idea come usare questo comando
<enzotib> alex_______, apri un terminale e copi e incolli lì dentro
<enzotib> (e premi invio)
<alex_______> ho provato
<enzotib> alex_______, ok, era un tentativo: allora dimmi cosa scrive se fai: grep Icon= ~/Scrivania/*.desktop
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984207/
<alex_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984209/
<enzotib> alex_______, vedo due cose strane: 1) c'è un file che non è tuo sul tuo desktop 2) non c'è qualcosa tipo skype.desktop
<enzotib> err, c'è, mi sono sbagliato
<enzotib> alex_______, locate skype.png
<alex_______> non trova l'icona di skype?
<enzotib> alex_______, dài quel comando e fammi vedere l'output
<alex_______> quale comando????
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> <enzotib> alex_______, locate skype.png
<alex_______> ok
<ExPBoy> alex_______, cerca di stare calmo non farti prendere dal panico
<alex_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984215/
<ExPBoy> a me sembra tutto ok
<alex_______> provo a cambiare la domanda
<alex_______> se adesso voglio creare un collegamento nel desktop come posso fare???
<ExPBoy> aspetta sentiamo che dice enzotib
<alex_______> se lo creo mi viene senza icona!!!
<enzotib> ExPBoy, anche a me sembra a posto, potremmo forzare mettendo il path completo dell'icona nel file desktop
<ExPBoy> alex_______, quando fai il collegamento ti da la possibilità di scegliere l'icona e tu scegli quella di skype
<ExPBoy> non mi sembra astrusa sta cosa
<ExPBoy> ma forse sono io che do per scontate le cose
<ExPBoy> alex_______, non ti ho chiesto che DE stai usando
<enzotib> xubuntu
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<enzotib> cioè. xfce
<ExPBoy> non lo conosco
<alex_______> xubuntu
<enzotib> alex_______, spetta un po' che faccio una prova
<enzotib> alex_______, trovato l'errore
<alex_______> cioè ???
<alex_______> grande
<enzotib> alex_______, mousepad ~/Scrivania/skype.desktop
<enzotib> alex_______, modifica Icon=skype.png in Icon=skype
<ExPBoy> urca
<ExPBoy> non vuole estensione
<alex_______> ma vai!!!!!!!!!
<alex_______> dirti che sei un grande e troppo riduttivo
<ExPBoy> digli che è grosso
<ExPBoy> :P
<alex_______> erano due ore che non levavo un ragno da un buco
<enzotib> lol
<enzotib> evidentemente è un bug del pacchetto
<enzotib> infatti puoi vedere con grep -h ^Icon= /usr/share/applications/*.desktop | sort -u | less  che gli altri pacchetti non mettono estensione
<ExPBoy> lo sviluppatore ha fatto così non penso sia un bug
<enzotib> se lo standard freedesktop.org non prevede l'estensione, è un bug mettercela
<ExPBoy> troppa birra :P
<alex_______> mamma mia solo mmirazione!!!!!
<enzotib> oppure è un bug di xfce che non la gestisce
<enzotib> in ogni caso qualcuno sbaglia
<alex_______> io ero lontano dei km
<ExPBoy> enzotib, sarebbe interessante sapere chi
<alex_______> grazie ancora a tutti ma soprattutto a enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<enzotib> dando una fugace occhiata allo standard, secondo me sbaglia skype
<ExPBoy> probabilmente lo fanno apposta visto che skype è microsoft :P
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cri> giorno
<paolo-gero> Ciao ragazzi..
<cri> ciao
<paolo-gero> vorrei sapere con precisione cosa devo installare dopo aver installato ubuntu 12.04 @64bit, per poter usare Gnome classico; quello con i soliti pannelli per intenderci.. Grazie in anticipo.
<enzotib> paolo-gero, gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> paolo-gero: gnome-session-fallback
<enzotib> loool
<jester-> aiò
<jester-> paolo-gero: logico che poi devi cambiare la sessione al login
<paolo-gero> ok, quindi non trovo un fac-simile da installare tipo gnome-classic..
<paolo-gero> ma gnome -session-fallback
<paolo-gero> molto gentili tutti e molte grazie..
<paolo-gero> ciao
<paolo-gero> Dimenticavo..
<jester-> paolo-gero: fallback è il pacchetto che installa quello che serve per riavere gnomo
<paolo-gero> scusate
<paolo-gero> ho un problema con alcune distro
<paolo-gero> se creo la pen USB, con certe distro non si avviano, perche?
<enzotib> paolo-gero, distro intendo versioni di ubuntu, o proprio altro?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> prova con quello
<paolo-gero> no no..
<paolo-gero> uso sempre ubuntu 10.04
<paolo-gero> per creare varie distro che scarico per provarle
<paolo-gero> esempio, ho scaricato linuxmint15, e non si avvia.
<jester-> paolo-gero: per altre distro dovresti andare a vedere il relativo wiki
<jester-> non sacciao circa ubuntu
<jester-> sacciamo*
<paolo-gero> il pc fa partirela chiavetta, poi si ferma alla scritta Boot:...
<cristian_live> paolo-gero: hai problemi con ubuntu?
<paolo-gero> in realtà ho il pc che comincia ad avere vari problemi alla scheda madre o all'hardware.
<paolo-gero> ma non credo che questo influezi molto..
<paolo-gero> le distro che non si avviano sono sempre le stesse..
<cristian_live> paolo-gero: forse influenza, invece
<jester-> paolo-gero: qui è supporto solo ubuntu
<cristian_live> che problemi?
<jester-> !chat | paolo-gero
<ubot-it> paolo-gero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo-gero> scusate devo lascirvi un attimo
<akis24> giorno
<Kijio> ci leggiamo dopo ...
<pastre> salve ragazzi ho bisogno di un aiuto
<pastre> in pratica stavo installando lubuntu, poi l'installazione ha crashato e non è stato possibile diagnosticare il problem
<enzotib> pastre, hai riprovato poi?
<pastre> no è successo 2 minuti fa
<enzotib> pastre, e allora riprova prima, e poi se fallisce ancora ne parliamo
<Kijio> ciao alla prox
<Alexium017> salve a tutti!
<Alexium017> ho fatto un leeeeeggero macello.... dopo aver causato il tipico errore  - no such partition. grub rescue >  -    smanettando alla grande visto che di informatica non capisco una cippa sono riuscito ad avviare il live di ubu
<Alexium017> ubuntu13.04
<Alexium017> solo che ora il pc mi parte solo se ho la pennina usb col live inserita... che devo fare per installarlo e farlo partire anche senza pennina_
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> dal live di ubuntu installi il sistema
<rob99> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi puo dare una mano a capirci qualcosa su un problema di login loop, ho letto tutti i topic relativi in italiano e in inglese ma ho problemi a implementarle
<rob99> (le soluzioni suggerite)
<Cristian_> ciao a tutti
<Cristian_> secondo voi e' possibile disabilitare il journaling su un sistema avviato, senza usare quindi una live?
<Cristian_> cosa si rischia?
<Cristian_> qualcuno l'ha mai fatto su supporti SSD?
<Cristian_> ammazza, che supporto... nenche per dire "no, non saprei"...
<Cristian_> grazie comunque ragazzi
<ExPBoy> Cristian_, se nessuno risponde vuol dire che in questo momento nessuno può aiutarti
<Cristian_> anche questo potrebbe essere risposto almeno per educazione, invece di lasciar la gente attaccata al video, no?
<Cristian_> bho, io lo farei!
<Cristian_> comunque ho gia' trovato la risposta, anche se incompleta, ma sufficiente a quel che mi serve
<Alexium017> sera gente
<Alexium017> =)
<Alexium017> mi serve un leeeeeegggggero aiuto, a chi posso chiedere?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Alexium017
<ubot-it> Alexium017: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guy61> Posso fare una domanda?
<guy61> Nuovo notebook con processore 64 bit, quale distro consigliate?
<Alexium017> ok provo: avevo un bellissimo pc con windows7 e ubuntu... avevo... ho deciso di formattare e visto che non ci capisco una cippa è accaduto che non partiva più e mi dava error:  no such partition. grub rescue>    al che mi sono veramente cacato in mano e ho iniziato a smanettare visto che non mi faceva partire ne windows ne ubuntu. Smanetta smanetta sono riuscito a far partire da usb ubuntu13.04 live. Ora però il pc funziona so
<enzotib> Alexium017, il messaggio è apparso troncato, fino a "Ora però il pc funziona so…"
<Alexium017> solo se ci attacco la pennina. come risolv
<Alexium017> =)  se qualcuno mi da una mano lo santifico! Grazie dell'attezione
<enzotib> Alexium017, probabilmente durante l'installazione di ha messo grub sull'MBR della pendrive invece che sul disco
<enzotib> Alexium017, applica la procedura di riprostino e tutto dovrebbe essere a posto
<enzotib> !grub | Alexium017
<ubot-it> Alexium017: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Alexium017> grazie ad entrambi,  proverò a seguire i vostri consigli
<Alexium017> alexium@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l sudo: unable to dlopen /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so: (null) sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins alexium@ubuntu:~$
<Sagitt> salve, come mai il mio pc server ubuntu (un aspire veriton) le usb2.0 non funzionano mentre le 3.0 si?
<enzotib> Alexium017, ma sei partito da livecd?
<enzotib> come dice la guida
<Alexium017> da live ubuntu caricato su pennina usb
<enzotib> Alexium017, mi sa che la pendrive ha qualcosa che non va
<enzotib> Alexium017, riprova, altrimenti controlla l'MD5
<enzotib> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<enzotib> e se non corrisponde rifai la pendrive
<Alexium017> ma non è che il problema è dovuto ai casini che ho fatto prima con le partizioni in dual boot? Fate conto che a me non interessa se perdo o no dati ecc ecc, mi basta far ripartire il pc con ubuntu dentro, senza necessariamente avere questa pennina attaccata
<Alexium017> prima ho letto qualche articolo su grub che ha sovrascritto il loader di winzoz... mah...
<Alexium017> o forse il contrario
<enzotib> Alexium017, allora hai due opzioni
<enzotib> 1) rifai tutto stando attento a dove metti il bootloader, che dev'essere su sda e NON su sdb
<enzotib> in questo caso però controllerei prima se la pendrive è stata realizzata correttamente
<enzotib> 2) sistemi la situazione attuale seguendo la guida del ripristino
<enzotib> ma anche in questo caso, se la pendrive non è fatta bene, puoi, come hai visto, avere problemi
<Alexium017> grazie mille, provo a rifare tutto! Se non mi risentite vuol dire che ho fallito ... o forse no.. ahahaha cmq, buona giornata =)
<Alexium017> e grazie di tutto
<spartacus_72> salve
<Kijio> re
<Kijio> ma su ubuntu non c'e' un .bashsrc belle e pronto non attivato ma commentato ?
<Kijio> *bello
<Kijio> l'hanno levato???
<cristian_live> Kijio: ?
<Kijio> cristian_live: cercavo un .bashrc da modificare
<jester-> Kijio: e quando mai
<cristian_live> Kijio: c'è, ma basta che te ne fai una copia
<Kijio> bo' .. ricordavo male allora ..
<Kijio> un'altra distro forse .. vabe' dai .. abbiate pazienza con un povero vecchietto rincitrullito
<cristian_live> lol
<cristian_live> Kijio: comunque ci sono dei file, anche se in questo momento io non sono su *buntu
<Kijio> non c'e' .bashrc in home .. almeno nel mio ..
<cristian_live> allora c'è
<eth2wlan> Salve
<eth2wlan> Qualcuno sa dirmi come _disabilitare_ isc-dhcp-server al boot?
<eth2wlan> Non disinstallarlo, solo disabilitare l'avvio automatico al boot (per un eventuale futuro ripristino)
<eth2wlan> Ubuntu Server 13.05
<eth2wlan> "13.04"
<Kijio> una volta su gnome c'era un'app grafica ... ma la cosa piu' semplice e' commentare il file che lo lancia
<eth2wlan> A sapere chi lo lancia
<Kijio> hai cercato bene su google?
<eth2wlan> Ho provato pure rc-update / remove
<eth2wlan> Si
<Kijio> mm aspe
<eth2wlan> C'è un sacco di gente che non ci riesce :-)
<Kijio> lol
<jester-> eth2wlan: installa bum e usalo
<Kijio> evidentemente un sacco di gente cerca male
<Kijio> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-debian-squeeze-dhcp-server-setup-tutorial/
<eth2wlan> Incluso me...
<Kijio> c.v.d. vi /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<eth2wlan> Vediamo un po'
<Kijio> ma leggilo fino in fondo ... non fare il lamerone come me! :P
<eth2wlan> :-)
<eth2wlan> Non vedo voci per disabilitare
<jester-> eth2wlan: installa bum e usalo
<eth2wlan> bum c'ha la GUI
<eth2wlan> Ubuntu Server solo il terminal
<jester-> se non ti arrangi ancora col terminale installa una grafica minima tipo openbox
<eth2wlan> Naaa... mi ci collego da remoto
<eth2wlan> in fondo, si tratta di capire quali sono i comandi necessari
<eth2wlan> Però adesso ho provato con una pezza pezzissima :-)
<cristian_live> quale?
<eth2wlan> sudo mv ./isc-dhcp-server.conf ./isc-dhcp-server.PERABILITARERINOMINAPUNTOconf
<eth2wlan> sudo mv ./isc-dhcp-server6.conf ./isc-dhcp-server6.PERABILITARERINOMINAPUNTOconf
<eth2wlan> :-)
<eth2wlan> Vediamo se funge
<jester-> eth2wlan: devi rimuovere o abilitare il servizio
<eth2wlan> Infatti
<eth2wlan> Ma non riesco a individuare il comando
<eth2wlan> rc-update non funge
<jester-> sudo update-rc.d sticass defaults
<eth2wlan> Evidentemente, i relativi script non stanno ai path rc<runlevel>.d
<Kijio> mm secondo me non hai letto bene fino in fondo
<jester-> lo attiva
<eth2wlan> Si, lo so
<jester-> sudo update-rc.d -f sticass remove
<eth2wlan> Purtroppo "remove" non lo disattiva
<eth2wlan> Mi sa che mi accontento della pezza :-)
<cristian_live> eth2wlan: come di dice, l'importante è il risultato :)
<eth2wlan> eh si :-)
<Kijio> sei sicuro che e' remove?
<jester-> ma il nome deve essere giusto per cui guarda in /etc/init.d
<Kijio> e' stopo
<Kijio> e' stop
<Kijio> non start
<Kijio> non remove
<Kijio> pardon
<jester-> stop lo ferma al momento
<Kijio> esatto
<jester-> al boot riparte
<eth2wlan> Si lo so
<Kijio> eccerto
<eth2wlan> remove dovrebbe rimuovere il servizi
<eth2wlan> o
<eth2wlan> Ma non funge
<Kijio> ma scusami ..
<jester-> per disattivare al momento adesso è sudo service sticss stop
<jester-> start
<jester-> restart
<Kijio> commenti la riga e non lo fai partire .. quando lo vuoi far partire lo lanci con start
<Kijio> non capisco ..
<jester-> eth2wlan: lo vuoi disablitare permanente o momentaneamente
<eth2wlan> permanentemente
<eth2wlan> Quando riavvio, non si deve avviare
<Kijio> e allora scusa .. lo commenti e non lo fai partire ..
<jester-> sudo update-rc.d -f sticass remove
<Kijio> ricco vim e vai di #
<jester-> eth2wlan: guarda in /etc/init.d per il nome esatto
<jester-> dmepre che servizio sia
<jester-> sempre*
<eth2wlan> Si c'è
<eth2wlan> E quello che ho rinominato
<jester-> se è rinominato ome cazzo fa a disattiarlo
<cristian_live> lol
<jester-> i file di sistema non si dovrebbero taroccare
<eth2wlan> L'ho rinominato perché tutti i tentativi di disattivarlo sono falliti
<eth2wlan> rc-update / remove
<cristian_live> eth2wlan: ridagli il nome originale
<jester-> riettilo a posto
<eth2wlan> E poi?
<eth2wlan> Ok, riprovo
<jester-> sempre che non hai taroccato altri file in /etc/rc.*
<jester-> o il conf del servizio
<eth2wlan> Sta facendo reboot
<jester-> dato il comando hai visto nel terminale cosa ha fatto?
<eth2wlan> ..
<eth2wlan> Non funge più
<eth2wlan> Neppure ripristinando il nome
<jester-> normale
<eth2wlan> Però forse è normale, perché gli ho cambiato l'interfaccia di rete... 'spe
<eth2wlan> (era un DHCP per la 192.168.100.* che, nel frattempo, è diventate 192.168.0.*)
<jester-> va che gli ip devono essere coerenti con il gw
<jester-> o va fuori di melone
<eth2wlan> (volevo dire "diventata 192.168.1.*")
<eth2wlan> Lo so, lo so
<eth2wlan> Riproviamo
<eth2wlan> ( rebooting... )
<eth2wlan> Ecco
<eth2wlan> Rollback completato
<eth2wlan> E mo?
<eth2wlan> Ora che faccio per disabilitarlo?
<eth2wlan> jesteeeeer
<jester-> sudo update-rc.d -f sticass remove
<jester-> e 7
<eth2wlan> Proviamo
<eth2wlan> (dove <sticass> è <isc-dhcp-server>)
<eth2wlan> (rebooting...)
<eth2wlan> E' vivo e vegeto
<eth2wlan> update-rc / remove non funge
<eth2wlan> In effetti c'è anche un "isc-dhcp-server6 "
<eth2wlan> Proviamo pure con quello
<eth2wlan> (
<eth2wlan> sudo update-rc.d -f isc-dhcp-server remove
<eth2wlan> sudo update-rc.d -f isc-dhcp-server6 remove
<eth2wlan> )
<eth2wlan> rebootato
<cristian_live> lol
<eth2wlan> Sempre stra-vivo
<eth2wlan> Che fo?
<cristian_live> uhm, interessante...
<eth2wlan> Rollback del rollback?
<jester-> se non funza hai cannibalizzato qualcosa http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<eth2wlan> Back to pezza a colori?
<eth2wlan> Ma no, ma che dici... questi sono cracker col riso, mica mi magno i file
<jester-> che poi è comune a tutte le distro linux o quasi
<eth2wlan> Dice che "system start/stop links for /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server do not exist"
<eth2wlan> Boh.. forse apt-get ha fatto qualche installazione strana
<jester-> eth2wlan: ubuntu usa service dalla 12.04
<jester-> sudo service sticass stop
<eth2wlan> Ma quello lo stoppa _ora_
<eth2wlan> Anche stoppato, update-rc non funge
<eth2wlan> Sono tornato alla pezza
<eth2wlan> Tiè, mettetela nelle FAQ:
<eth2wlan> cd /etc/init
<eth2wlan> sudo mv ./isc-dhcp-server.conf ./isc-dhcp-server.PERABILITARERINOMINAPUNTOconf
<eth2wlan> sudo mv ./isc-dhcp-server6.conf ./isc-dhcp-server6.PERABILITARERINOMINAPUNTOconf
<eth2wlan> :-D
<eth2wlan> 'acchio è successo?
<eth2wlan> Mi so' scollegato
<eth2wlan> Cmq, tutto ciò che avete scritto dopo:
<eth2wlan> "sudo service sticass stop" (19:18) non l'ho letto
<_paranoid_> una partizione di swap non sull'hdd principale viene montata in automatico?
<jester-> _paranoid_: basta che in /etc/fstab ci sia la stringa
<jester-> se ne frega su quale hd sta
<eth2wlan> Vabe', pare che tutto funga
<eth2wlan> (benché pezza-based)
<eth2wlan> Mo devo rimettere a posto un po' di cose "fisiche"..
<eth2wlan> Thx
<eth2wlan> Alla proxz
<eth2wlan> (senza z)
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<crazy_> un saluto a tutti. non riesco più ad accedere al disco 2 da terminale, neanche con root. il tutto è successo quando sono passato dalla 12.10 13.04. qualche idea?
<Samul> che output hai?
<crazy_> File o directory non esistente
<crazy_> debbo andare, grazie comunque, magari torno più tardi. un saluto
<cri> ciao
<spartacus_72> sera
<Kijio> re
<Kijio> scusate ... ho un problema con virtualizzazione .. c'e' qualcuno che sa dirmi 2 dritte per far partire ubuntu con la virtualizzazione abilitata del processore (i7) ?
<Kijio> senza abilitazione parte ... con l'abilitazione si "inciccia" manco parte il login ... e manco le tty1-2-3-4...
<Kijio> dimenticavo .. s.o. a 64bit
<jester-> Kijio: con cosa viualizzi
<jester-> virtualizzi*
<Kijio> jester-: ho cinnamon ... desideravp virtualizzare alcuni s.o. .. tipo mcosx, win8 e alcune distro linux tipo kali
<Kijio> aaa
<Kijio> virtualizzi .. ti ho comunque risposto
<Kijio> con mcosx devo abilitare sulla cpu il modulo ... ma se lo abilito non mi parte ubuntu
<jester-> Kijio: virtulbox o vmware plyer sono il meglio
<Kijio> penso perche' nel kernel ci sia abilitato kvm
<Kijio> uso virtualbox
<jester-> con vmware fusion sul mac va una scheggia
<Kijio> il problema ripeto e' ... abilito l'opzione nel bios e ubuntu non parte
<jester-> mac core duo fra l'altro
<Kijio> ho un i7 non un mac
<jester-> Kijio: il mac non ha bios
<Kijio> appunto
<jester-> Kijio: quindi oc normale, e da quale os virtualizzi
<Kijio> un assemblato
<Kijio> probabilmente disabilitando il modulo kvm del kernel parte
<Kijio> jester-: ubuntu
<Kijio> aspe .. ti pasto uname
<Kijio> Linux box 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jester-> Kijio: prov virtualbox
<Kijio> fatto
<jester-> prova*
<Kijio> ho problemi a far partire ubuntu con l'opzione del bios abilitata
<Kijio> non con virtualbox ..
<Kijio> nel senso .. ci devo ancora arrivare
<jester-> qualsiasi os virtule usa driver dell'host devi solo assegnare la ram e dirli quente cpu deve usare
<Kijio> come si disabilita il modulo kvm nel kernel?
<jester-> Kijio: quale opzione
<Kijio> quella del bios .. che abilita la virtualizzazione
<Kijio> col processore ..
<jester-> il kwm non è piu un problema da anni
<jester-> Kijio: non caoisco
<jester-> capisco
<jester-> hai ubuntu installata o no
<jester-> dico non virtuale
<Kijio> per quello che ho capito ... e lo dico da ignorante .. ma quello che ho trovato su internet .. pare che il modulo kvm rompa le balle alla virtualizzazione abilitata della cpu
<jester-> le rompe solo a te ma non capisco come sei messo con gli os
<Kijio> e su alcuni forum dicono di disabilitare il modulo kvm (che so che nella mia box e' abilitato ... lo vedo allo start ...)
<jester-> hai ubuntu come sistema operativo  o no
<Kijio> ma il problema non e' la partenza della virtualizzazione
<Kijio> e' si
<Kijio> il problema e' che non parte ubuntu con kvm nel kernel e l'opzione vx del processore i7 abilitata nel bios
<jester-> Kijio: il rpoblema è virtualizzare dentro a ubuntu?
<jester-> quale ubuntu virtuale o normale
<Kijio> il problema e' che ubuntu non parte col bios abilitato alla virtualizzazione del processore
<Kijio> se disabilito nel bios la virtualizzazione del processore ... parte
<jester-> Kijio: mi pare strano assai sti bios
<Kijio> penso .. credo che il problema e' che kvm faccia a cazzotti col processore con l'opzione virtualizzazione abilitata
<jester-> Kijio: funza a tutti vobox o vmware ed è la prima volta che sento che nel bios c'è opzione del enere
<jester-> genere
<Kijio> be' no
<jester-> se 'è disabilitala e poi usa virtualbox non cinammon
<Kijio> l'opzione di virtualizzazione del processore e' da mo' che c'e' nelle schede bios
<jester-> mai visto
<Kijio> none .. nel bios
<jester-> eh
<Kijio> mi saro' spiegato male ... riprovo
<jester-> per la virtulizzazione ubuntu ha unpacchetto preinstallato
<jester-> centra no il bios
<Kijio> 1- vado nel bios e gli dico NO all'opzione virtualizzazione del processore (VX) ----------------------> e tutto parte con la schermata al login che mi dice su ubunto (kvm disabilitato .. visto che e' disabilitata da bios)
<jester-> Kijio: bios quello che al boot pigi canc?
<Kijio> se invece resetto vado nel bios e gli dico SI all'opzione virtualizzazione non parte ubuntu
<Kijio> si jester- ... quello che premi canc
<jester-> strana sta cosa, molto strana
<Kijio> ebe' .. apposta domandavo ..
<jester-> mai visto opzione cosi nel bios
<Kijio> ma vaaaa
<Kijio> c'e'
<jester-> il pc è recente?
<Kijio> si
<Kijio> ma nel bios c'e' da un pezzo .. almeno un 2-3 anni
<Kijio> minimo
<jester-> è pure la prima volta che sento una cosa del gnere
<jester-> genere
<Kijio> be' ci sono forum che ne discutono e che consigliano di disabilitare kvm dal kernel ... ma il fatto e' .. come si fa?
<jester-> con un quad virtulizzo normale sia in ubuntu che in debian senza problemi di boot
<Kijio> come lo levo il cornutaccio di kvm dal kernel?
<jester-> boh
<Kijio> ahahha
<Kijio> ecco ..
<jester-> dava problemi anni fa
<Kijio> ma hai kvm abilitato?
<Kijio> il picci ha 1 mese ...
<jester-> Kijio: uso i kernel di defualt
<jester-> default*
<Kijio> e' quello che sto usando ...
<Kijio> sto cercando "remove kvm module" .. ma niet
<jester-> ke kernel usi
<jester-> se è compilato statico non rimuovi nada
<Kijio> te l'ho pastato
<Kijio> Linux box 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jester-> visto che virtualizzo è abilitato e non mi ha mai dato errori del genere ne a me ne ad altri
<Kijio> c'ha sto kvm ..
<jester-> se ce l'hai tu ce l'ho anche io ma nada problemi
<jester-> ma provare con birtualbox?
<jester-> virtualbox*
<jester-> che sia cinammon l'ignorante?
<Kijio> lo sto provando con virtual box
<Kijio> o NON virtualizzo e parte o se abilito da bios .. non parte ubuntu
<jester-> o meglio ancora con vmware player
<jester-> boh
<Kijio> senza abilitazione del processore non posso virtualizzare
<jester-> strano assai stu fatto
<Kijio> eeee
<Kijio> volevo usare virtualbox e non vmware
<Kijio> eee appunto
<Kijio> non sarei qua :P
<jester-> se virtulizzo io e gli altri significa che il procio è abilitato
<jester-> e non c'è problema
<Kijio> ora provo a rimuovere sto cippero di kvm
<jester-> avrai becato un bios ignorante
<Kijio> sudo apt-get remove --purge kvm
<Kijio> ora me lo levo io sto kvm del cippero
<jester-> Kijio: lo hai installato o dipendenza di ciofeca cinommon
<Kijio> che c'azzecca cinommon con kvm ????
<jester-> di default vedo che non è installato
<Kijio> difatti mi dice che non l'ha levato .. ma lo vedo disabilitato alla partenza .. non ci sto capendo una mazza
<jester-> che se è una dipendenza sua come lo è i quemo lo mette e poi triboli
<Kijio> aahhaah
<jester-> non usare roba ciofeca
<Kijio> sarà mica qemu
<Kijio> porcmis
<jester-> eh
<jester-> perchè correre dietro a rob apirla
<Kijio> sudo apt-get remove --purge kvm
<Kijio> aspe
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge cinammon quemu kvm
<pindol> ciao a tutti non riesco a vedere i filmati su youtube.ho provato a scaricare adobe ma mi da errore altre strade?
<Kijio> ma cinammon e' l'unico un po' decente ...
<Kijio> mi tocca usare solo flux .. ho capito .. vaffaaaaaa
<jester-> pindol:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> Kijio: decente?
<jester-> va bè gusto sono gusti
<Kijio> jester-: certo .. non mi piace ne' unity nè mate nè kde .. ma sono gusti miei personali .. si intende
<jester-> pindol: risposta?
<pindol> jester-, provo grazie
<Kijio> mi andrebbe bene e17 .. ma non va
<Kijio> instabilissimo
<Kijio> vabo' .. riproviam .. grazie jester-
<Kijio> a dopo .. spero
<pindol> jester-, la incollo su pastebin?
<jester-> pindol: si
<jester-> pindol: anche dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<pindol> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986393/
<jester-> pindol: anche dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<pindol> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986402/
<jester-> pindol: in teoria dovrebbe andare
<jester-> pindol: rm .macromedia
<jester-> pindol: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> pindol: non  che ha scricato qualcosa da adobe per caso?
<pindol> jester-, no
<jester-> pindol: sistema installato?
<pindol> jester-, ho installato ieri 13/04
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer  fatto?
<pindol> jester-, è fermo
<jester-> pindol: mi a che il server adobe non passa la tar
<jester-> infatti manca qualcosa
<jester-> pindol: riprova piu tardi
<pindol> jester-, piu tardi con sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer?
<jester-> si
<pindol> jester-, fatto!http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986430/
<jester-> pindol: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> pindol: poi prova il tubbo
<spartacus_72> sera jester- ,colonna portante di questo chan *-*
<pindol> jester-, funzia grazie mille!!!!un'ultima cosa,come si chiama il programma per cercare file nel proprio pc?
<jester-> pindol: desktop search
<jester-> pindol: o fai sudo updatedb e poi usi locate fìnomefile
<pindol> jester-, grazie ancora!posso farti una domanda?da quanti anni sei in questo canale?
<jester-> boh ho perso il conto
<jester-> cena
<Davide_> buona sera  atutti
<Davide_> chi sa come si collega la stampante con vodafone station2 su ubuntu?
<spartacus_72> Davide_, quale ubuntu hai?
<Davide_> ciao
<Davide_> no so la versione
<Davide_> dove posso guardare?
<spartacus_72> dai al terminale :cat /etc/issue
<Davide_> 13.04
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> entra nella VS : 192.168.1.1
<Davide_> ???
<Davide_> sono novello
<spartacus_72> ok,che browser usi? mozilla,chrome?
<Davide_> firefox
<spartacus_72> nella barra degli indirizzi,cancella http://etc....etc  e scrivi 192.168.1.1 e dai invio
<niubboubu> salve, sto installando per la prima volta ubuntu dopo anni di windows ed avrei una domanda
<Davide_> ok
<spartacus_72> sei dentro la VS, Davide_ ?
<Davide_> si fatto
<Davide_> prima ci sono arrivato qua ma non ho capito fino alla fine cosa devo fare
<Davide_> cmq ci sono
<spartacus_72> Davide_, vai alla scheda condivisioni
<Davide_> stato e collegamenti
<Davide_> ci sono
<Davide_> condivisioni
<spartacus_72> abilita la condivisione
<spartacus_72> dov'è collegata la stampante?
<Davide_> lecondivisioni sono abilitate
<Davide_> la stampante è collegata usb
<Davide_> però se possibile vorrei collegarla con il cavo eternet
<spartacus_72> usb al pc o alla VS?
<Davide_> usb alla vs
<spartacus_72> che marca di stampante?
<Davide_> wp-4525 epson
<Davide_> qui cè il pane ma non ho i denti
<spartacus_72> io ho la epson stylus 4400,collegata alla VS
<spartacus_72> il tuo pc non la vede?
<Davide_> da dove guardo?
<Davide_> prima era collegata direttamente al pc ed era tutto aapposto
<Davide_> quindi la vedeva
<spartacus_72> cerca in impostazioni di sistema,hardware
<spartacus_72> allora la vede anche adesso
<spartacus_72> Davide_, è una multifunzione?
<Davide_> dove sono le impostazioni di sistema
<Davide_> si multifunzionale
<Davide_> con fax e scanner
<spartacus_72> non so nella 13.04,ma nella 12.02 è il pulsante con cui spegni il pc,accanto al nome utente,in alto a destra
<Davide_> si lo vedo
<Davide_> ok
<Davide_> apro stampanti
<spartacus_72> cerca la stampante,lista hardware
<spartacus_72> ok
<Davide_> non indica niente
<Davide_> quindi non la vede
<spartacus_72> asp
<Davide_> ok
<spartacus_72> Davide_, apri Ubuntu software center
<Davide_> si
<Davide_> fatto
<spartacus_72> cerca una gui(interfaccia) per stampanti
<Davide_> èè???????
<spartacus_72> cerca stampante epson
<Davide_> ok
<spartacus_72> quale hai trovato?
<Davide_> utilità per stampanti epson stylus
<spartacus_72> ok,installa
<spartacus_72> poi avvi il programma e dovrebbe vedere stampante e scanner
<Davide_> sto scaricando
<spartacus_72> Davide_, controlla che non sia l'utility per la manutenzione,però
<Davide_> ho scaricato
<Davide_> ma dove è andato però
<Davide_> ?
<spartacus_72> nella unity
<spartacus_72> a sx
<Davide_> ??
<spartacus_72> la barra laterale sinistra con le icone,scorrila verso il basso col mouse
<ubuniubbo> ciao a tutti, posso farvi una domanda stupida su ubuntu? è la prima volta che lo installo dopo 10 anni di windows
<spartacus_72> ubuniubbo, falla tranquillamente
<Davide_> si ok ma non so cosa devo cercare
<Davide_> aspe
<Davide_> non cè unity
<Davide_> forse devo prima aprirlo
<Davide_> da dove però?
<spartacus_72> Davide_, unity è tutta la barra
<spartacus_72> tu cerca quello che hai scaricato epson
<ubuniubbo> ho visto che il download è disponibile sia a 32bit che 64, volevo sapere se conviene installare la 64bit o ci sono controindicazioni per le quali si consiglia usare la 32
<Davide_> ok
<Davide_> non cè
<Davide_> :(
<ubuniubbo> il dubbio nasce dal fatto che ho visto che il sito propone la 32bit come default quando si va nella sezione download
<spartacus_72> ubuniubbo, non è una scelta a piacere,ma legata all'architettura del nostro pc. Che sistema avevi con windows?
<onebitxajax> qualcuno ha bisogno di aiuto?
<ubuniubbo> con windows uso la 64bit, anche perchè la 32bit ha il problema del limite con la ram (non so se hai presente)
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: quale e il problema di ubuniubbo ?
<onebitxajax> e'*
<spartacus_72> ubuniubbo, si vede che sei uno che masterizza parecchie iso
<ubuniubbo> ciao onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: quale e' il tuo problema, raconta
<spartacus_72> onebitxajax, è indeciso tra 64 e 32 bit!
<ubuniubbo> ho visto che il download è disponibile sia a 32bit che 64, volevo sapere se conviene installare la 64bit o ci sono controindicazioni per le quali si consiglia usare la 32
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: 64 bit
<ubuniubbo> il dubbio nasce dal fatto che ho visto che il sito propone la 32bit come default quando si va nella sezione download
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: quanta ram hai?
<ubuniubbo> 4gb
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: 64 bit
<onebitxajax> per 2 motivi
<ubuniubbo> anche per linux vale il discorso che la 32bit non legge più di 3gb?
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: no, grazie al celo linux riesce a legegre piu di 3gb
<spartacus_72> no,con linux non hai questo limite
<onebitxajax> a se un giorno vuoi apliare a 6gb/8b sei gia pronto
<onebitxajax> quest e' un motivo
<ubuniubbo> sì
<ubuniubbo> :)
<onebitxajax> il secondo non me lo ricordo, comunque centra qualcosa sulla grandezza dei processi
<onebitxajax> roba del genere
<onebitxajax> non ricordo
<pindol> ho un problema con lo scanner ho scaricato il programma  "simple scan" ma non vede il dispositivo.suggerimenti?
<onebitxajax> comunque vai con 64 bit
<spartacus_72> mi assento qualche min ;)))
<onebitxajax> pindol: marca modello, e cosa hai fatto. Soppratuttto di con molto dettaglio cosa hai fatto
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: buon wc
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: ah sfrutti un pelettino meglio la cpu
<onebitxajax> ubuniubbo: "64 bit will utilities the processing capabilities of the system a lot better than 32x"
<spartacus_72> onebitxajax, solo una siga...lol
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: :°°°°°°°°°°°°°°D
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: e io che ne sapevo
<spartacus_72> onebitxajax, beh...o una o l'altra,non si scappa
<pindol> onebitxajax, ho una stampante samsung scx 3400f multifunzione,sist.op. ubuntu 13/04.Ho installato la stampante da "impostazioni di sistema,stampanti"e quella funziona.poi ho scaricato da ubuntu software center simple scan ,per usare lo scanner ma come dicevo quando apro simple scan mi dice che non trova nessun scanner.
<Tonino> buonasera...
<onebitxajax> pindol: prova con xine, sudo apt-get install xine
<onebitxajax> Tonino: ciao
<pindol> onebitxajax, ok provo
<onebitxajax> pindol: io uso sempre xine mi trovo molto bene
<Tonino> Ho un piccolo problemino dopo aver cambiato scheda video... In pratica si vede tutto perfettamente, ma quando vado sulla dashboard vedo i pixel grossi e l'immagine a mosaico...
<Davide_> spartacus ti sei dimenticato di me?
<spartacus_72> pindol, cambia frontend
<cri> ciao
<onebitxajax> Tonino: cosa e' la dashboard?
<spartacus_72> Davide_, cerca dalla dash
<Tonino> devo reinstallare ubuntu o si può fare qualcosa? La dashboard che intendo io è: "cerca nel computer e online" ihihi
<spartacus_72> Davide_, sai cos'è la dashboard,spero??
<Davide_> penso di si
<spartacus_72> ok,cerca da li
<Davide_> la ricerca centrale allo schermo?
<Davide_> in alto?
<spartacus_72> in alto alla unity,si
<pindol> onebitxajax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986708/
<Tonino> la ricerca è tutto ok, solo l'immagine mosaica...
<onebitxajax> Tonino: cosa avevi prima come scheda video e cosa hai adesso?
<Tonino> faccio uno screen e vi faccio vedere ^^
<Davide_> cosè che devo cercare?
<pindol> spartacus_72, frontend??
<spartacus_72> stampante epson o simili
<onebitxajax> pindol: scusami colpa mia
<Tonino> prima avevo una radeon x1550 pro, mentre ora una sapphire x550
<Davide_> niente
<onebitxajax> pindol: sudo apt-get install xsane sane
<Davide_> fiene solo fuori stampanti
<spartacus_72> pindol, si,come ti ha già consigliato onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> Tonino: mi sa che devi cambiare driver o aggiornarlo
<spartacus_72> onebitxajax, davide non trova la stampante della 13.04,da terminale?
<onebitxajax> Tonino: fai screen e fammi vedre comunque
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: ha installato la stampante ma usa un programma di scansione che non vede la stampante
<Davide_> viene fuori stampanti e basta
<Davide_> nonostante o scaricato da software center
<Tonino> ecco lo screen: http://tinypic.com/r/ncle8n/5
<Davide_> le utility
<spartacus_72> Davide_, secondo me hai scaricato l'utility di manutenzione della epson
<spartacus_72> controlla bene cos'hai scaricato dal soft.center
<onebitxajax> Tonino: si sembra problema di driver
<Davide_> si è vero ho controllato
<onebitxajax> Tonino: hai seguito qualche guida?
<Davide_> quindi che faccio
<Tonino> immaginavo... :(
<Davide_> cosa scarico?
<Tonino> no, onebitxajax...
<Tonino> la scheda vecchia l'ho dovuta sostituire perché esausta
<onebitxajax> Tonino: e' un po vechiotta sta scheda video
<Tonino> eh lo so... il piccì è vecchiotto xD
<onebitxajax> Tonino: "la ati non sviluppa più driver per la tua scheda" cosi leggo in giro
<spartacus_72> Davide_, cerca stampa in sotw.center
<Tonino> ma son certo al 90% che se dovessi reinstallare il s.o. il problema si risolverebbe... però mi secca buttare via un'ora per farlo ehehe
<spartacus_72> Davide_, si chiama stampa,scarica quello
<onebitxajax> Tonino: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Tonino> se c'è una soluzione veloce ed abbastanza semplice, cerco di porre rimedio, altrimenti va bè... pazienza :P
<onebitxajax> !radeon
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<Davide_> spartacus no cè
<Davide_> ho scritto stampa
<Davide_> ma vengono fuori altre cose
<onebitxajax> Tonino: ok io devo andare a dormire
<spartacus_72> Davide_, è una semplice interfaccia GTK,nel mio c'è,guarda bene
<Tonino> ti ringrazio moltissimo onebitxajax buona notte ^_^
<Davide_> vengono fuori stampanti
<Davide_> cè il logo di un pinguino e un altro con il logo di una stampante
<spartacus_72> Davide_, cerca quella con dicitura configura stampanti
<pindol_> onebitxajax, è caduta la linea.Dicevo che con xane non vede il dispositivo
<Davide_> sistem config printer gnome?
<spartacus_72> si,anche
<Davide_> configura le stampanti
<Davide_> allora scarico quello
<spartacus_72> si
<Davide_> è già installato
<Davide_> perchè me lo fa solo rimuovere
<spartacus_72> ok,cercalo nella unity o nella dash,doppi click e lo lanci
<Davide_> mi apre la vignetta delle stampanti
<Davide_> impostazioni di sistema
<ubuniubbo> grazie a tutti per le info, vado ad installare
<ubuniubbo> :)
<cristian__> >/
<davide_> dovè spartacus
<davide_> se ne è andato?
<davide_> chi mi può aiutare a usare la stampante con la vodafone station 2
<cristian__> davide_, non ho la vodafone station ma esponi
<cristian__> che problema hai
<davide_> ciao grazie
<davide_> la stampante con il pc funziona benissimo
<davide_> ma volevo usarla attaccandola con la vs
<cristian__> a che pro
<davide_> il pc è collegato col cavo eternet alla vs
<davide_> e la stampante con il cavo usb alla vs
<davide_> ma non la vede
<cristian__> davide_, allora
<cristian__> Andate su "Preferenze di sistema" nel dock.
<cristian__> "Stampa e Fax"
<cristian__> "+" in basso a sinistra che sta per aggiungi stampante
<davide_> aspe
<davide_> cosè che devo fare?
<davide_> dovè il dock
<davide_> prima lo cercavo
<cristian__>  http://vodafone.station/main.cgi?page=sharing.html
<cristian__> dovrebbe aprirti una pagina di configurazione
<davide_> qui ci sono
<davide_> sono nella pagina
<cristian__> condividi contenuti deve stare su on
<cristian__> vedi se c-e la stampante
<davide_> l'ho già fatto prima con spartacus
<davide_> poi è sparito
<davide_> dopo che ho spento e riacceso il modem
<cristian__> clicca sulla stampante
<cristian__> e si espanderà una finestrella con scritto "Per configurare la stampante di rete è sufficiente aprire la funzione di gestione stampanti dal tuo Sistema Operativo e inserire l’indirizzo riportato di seguito
<davide_> si
<davide_> lo vedo l'indirizzo
<davide_> ma dove lo devo mettere poi una volta copiato?
<cristian__> io non ho ubuntu in questo momento
<cristian__> pero devi farlo da ubuntu aggiunti stapante di rete
<davide_> non ho stampanti di rete
<cristian__> Sistema > Amministrazione > Stampa
<cristian__> tipodi stampante selezioni di rete
<davide_> ho solo stampanti nelle impostazioni di sistema
<cristian__> prova ad aprire
<davide_> nella dasch
<davide_> ?
<davide_> ho solo stampanti
<davide_> non ho stampanti di rete
<cristian__> se selezioni stampanti
<davide_> si
<davide_> ci sono
<cristian__> che tida
<davide_> niente
<davide_> non cisono stampanti
<davide_> nella pagina che mi hai inviato
<davide_> alla scheda avanzate
<cristian__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StampanteGnome
<davide_> mi chiede il server wins
<davide_> va attivato e inserito?
<davide_> per caso?
<davide_> cmq la stampante col pc funziona
<davide_> la legge
<davide_> però se provo a collegarla alla vs non la vede più
<ArChAnGeL> devi collegarla alla vs
<ArChAnGeL> poi fare le varie operazioni che ti ho elencato
<ArChAnGeL> spe
<ArChAnGeL> http://lab.vodafone.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30044
<ArChAnGeL> cosi ci smanetti un attimo XD
<davide_> le ho fatte ma dopo il punto 3 non mi è chiaro
<davide_> anche io ho guardato in quel sito
<davide_> ciao archangel
<davide_> eppure il dal sito vodafone mi dice che la stampante è collegata alla vodafonestation
<davide_> mi segui?
<davide_> chi ha ubuntu e vodafone station
<davide_> ????
<davide_> ho un problema
<davide_> chi mi aiuta per favore?
<davide_> chi mi aiuta a collegare la stampante tramite vodafonestation perfavore?
<davide_> sono già a buon punto ma non riesco ad andare avanti
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-15
<LoZioNe> salve gente
<massy> buon ferragosto a tutti
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<lubuntuser> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu
<lubuntuser> in pratica parte e metto tutte le impostazioni, poi a metà della copia dei file si spegne il monitor del mio pc fisso
<lubuntuser> come posso fare?
<lubuntuser> c'è qualcuno?????
<mibofra_cell> lubuntuser ciao che ti serve?
<lubuntuser> vorrei capire possibili soluzioni per installare lubuntu
<lubuntuser> siccome quando la copia dei file(a metà installazione) è quasi completa si spegne il monitor del pc perchè si stacca il segnale dal fisso
<mibofra_cell> Come si spegne il monitor, che non puoi piú accenderlo?
<mibofra_cell> Tipo muovendo mouse o altro
<lubuntuser> no si spegne come se non gli arrivasse più il segnale
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Kijio> re
<ArChAnGeL> buongiorno
<Kijio> 'notte
<ky> salve
<Samul> ciao
<ky> qualcuno sa indicarmi come alleggerire il più possibile ubuntu? ho tolto unity e uso xfce4, ho tolto altre librerie inutili e docs ecc.. però la ram segna 500M in uso e l utilizzo cpu è altino. Io ho 8 core quindi il consumo è un problema
<cod33t-cell> Usa lxde
<ky> è piu leggero di xfce?
<cod33t-cell> 2)non far usar tutti ed otto i core
<cod33t-cell> XD
<ky> e come faccio
<ky> io pensavo che li usasse in maniera intelligente, no per ogni cretinata ne usa 4-5 xD
<dod> da bios ci deve essere qualche impostazione risparmio. ma dipende dalla motherboard che hai e il bios che usa.
<ky> il mio bios è deserto riguardo opzioni utili
<dod> sempre nel bios si imposta uso intelligente oppure tutte cpu al massimo.
<ky> non ho opzioni di questo tipo
<dod> se non ti basta lxde metti un windows manager invece di un desktop. tipo openbox
<cod33t-cell> Se no
<ky> ti giuro
<cod33t-cell> Abbassa la frequenza di tutti i core al minimo
<onebitxajax> io non capisco il problema
<ky> linux dice che vanno a 800Mhz xD
<ky> non posso abbassare di piu
<onebitxajax> da quel che so un multi-core utilizza tutte le cpu ma 1 alla volta o 2 alla volta
<onebitxajax> perche vuoi abbasare o far consumare di meno, non capisco
<onebitxajax> quanta ram hai?
<ky> 4gb
<cod33t-cell> Setta come fissa la frequenza se no da 800 passa ad un GHz
<ky> in questo preciso momento ne ho 5 accese
<cod33t-cell> XD e piú
<onebitxajax> comunque se sono 64 bit non la abbasi di molto, devi usare 32 bit ( e qui forse e' una cavolata)
<ky> ho 64
<onebitxajax> ky: i e perche vuoi ridurre la potenza dle tuo pc?
<cod33t-cell> Consumi
<onebitxajax> si*
<onebitxajax> cod33t-cell: di cosa? di batteria?
<ky> non voglio ridurre la potenza, voglio che sia intelligente
<cod33t-cell> Della bolletta xD
<ky> anche
<ky> lol
<dod> prova con un cane.
<onebitxajax> o,O
<cod33t-cell> Lol
<ky> la cosa piu assurda è che su winz ho 3 ore di batteria
<ky> qua 1
<onebitxajax> spiegatemi che non o capito, se riduci di qualche 200 MB la rame e di 100Mhz la cpu, riduci di molto la bolletta?
<cod33t-cell> ky bisogna operar CHILURGUCAMENTE su cpufreq
<ky> se riduco la frequenza. e come si fa?
<onebitxajax> ce una opzione del kernel
<onebitxajax> e ce cpufreq
<cod33t-cell> Ti suggerirei di far così
<dod> e intanto togli roba che non serve. tipo effetti grafici e indicizzazione dei files.
<cod33t-cell> Metti un applet per la gestione delle frequenze dei core
<dod> anteprime dei files...
<ky> effetti grafici non ne ho. devo togliere compiz?
<cod33t-cell> E imposta la frequenza per ogni core
<ky> l indicizzazione come si toglie?
<dod> ky sono cose che devi controllare tu se sono in uso e se si come si tolgono. io non uso xfce.
<ky> e neanche io, è la prima volta xD ancora non so dove sono tutte le opzioni
<cod33t-cell> dod xface non le usa
<dod> ok allora.
<cod33t-cell> ky facciam una cosa su
<cod33t-cell> Seguimi :)
<ky> ho trovato indicator-cpufreq, è buono?
<cod33t-cell> Metti gnome session feelback
<cod33t-cell> Ky anche xD
<ky> cosa sarebbe?
<cod33t-cell> La sessione classica di gnome (anche senza effetti grafici)
<ky> ma gnome non è pesantuccio?
<cod33t-cell> Che integra gli indicatori dla frequenza delle cpu
<cod33t-cell> La feelback mo
<cod33t-cell> *no
<cod33t-cell> Elegante ma semplice
<ky> install gnome-session-fellback?
<cod33t-cell> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-*
<cod33t-cell> Vai sul sicuro :)
<ky> basta che non installa 300 cose inutili xD
<cod33t-cell> Poo disconnetti l'account e connettiti con la sessione gnome senza effetti grafici
<cod33t-cell> E torna qui e impostiamo gli indicatori :))
<ky> io ho gia gnome-session, quello nuovo che fa pena, lo toglie lui o lo tolgo a mano
<cod33t-cell> No ti mette la feedback
<cod33t-cell> XD
<cod33t-cell> No gnome-shell
<ky> allora posso togliere gnome-shell senza conseguenze?
<cod33t-cell> Si
<uait> ciao a tutti, ho parecchie domande: 1) uso ubuntu 13.04 quando vado su arresta mi fa scegliere tra spegni e riavvia, se faccio spegni a volte si riavvia. E' una cosa un po' fastidiosa se si potrebbe evitare ve ne sarei grato. 2) l'interfaccia grafica migliore per voi qual è? 3) questa è la più importante: è la seconda volta che il pc si blocca nel giro di 6 mesi e compare una schermata nera con degli errori tipo sda "qualcosa" e
<cod33t-cell> Anche unity
<ky> unity gia tolto, installazione finita
<uait> Provo a spegnere dal bottone ma niente. Stacco l'alimentatore e quando la batteria si scarica lo riavvio
<ky> avvio il nuovo
<cod33t-cell> ky accedi a gnome feedback senza effetti
<cod33t-cell> Ti aspettiamo :)
<ky> eccomi
<cod33t-cell> Oi ky
<uait> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<cod33t-cell> Allora premi alt e clicca con il tasto destro sulla barra in alto nello spazio vuoto
<cod33t-cell> Poi su aggoingi al pannello
<cod33t-cell> *aggiungi
<ky> ho aggiunto variazione frequenza cpu
<cod33t-cell> Altre 7 volte
<ky> O.o
<ky> per ogni core?
<cod33t-cell> ky mettillo altre 7 volte
<cod33t-cell> Si xD
<cod33t-cell> Un indicatore 1 core
<ky> ok ora ho la barra piena xD
<cod33t-cell> Dal secondo in poi cliccaci sul tasto destro e seleziona cpu 1 2 ecc fino alla 7 per l'ultimo indicatore
<cod33t-cell> Il primo core è lo 0
<ky> si lo so
<cod33t-cell> Dimmi allena hai fatto
<cod33t-cell> Ok
<ky> ne ha messo uno in piu ma non ce il tasto elimina
<ky> trovato, sempre con alt
<cod33t-cell> ky alt + clic destro sull'indicatore
<cod33t-cell> Elimina
<cod33t-cell> XD esatto
<Sagitt> salve ragazzi
<cod33t-cell> ky ora cliccando con il sinistro su ogni core puoi decidere la frequenza :)
<Sagitt> ho un acer veriton con 4 usb 2.0 e 2 usb 3.0, installando ubuntu server (nuova installazione) al termine mi funzionano le 2 usb 3.0 ma le 2.0 sembrano morte
<cod33t-cell> Ti piace il DE ky :) ?
<Sagitt> ho letto di problemi simili anche su alcuni portatili, c'è una soluzione?
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt il kernel
<cod33t-cell> Devi ricompilarlo
<ky> si, è simile a quello del vecchio ubuntu
<Sagitt> in che senso cod33t-cell ?
<cod33t-cell> Con i moduli delle 2.0
<Sagitt> non ce ne sono di pre compilati vero :D?
<cod33t-cell> Oppure se sono li li carichi con sudo modprobe nomemodulo
<cod33t-cell> Non ricordo il nome del modulo però in sto minuto xD
<cod33t-cell> uait oi
<ky> domanda: una volta settata la freq, come faccio a farlo tornare automatico se voglio
<uait> cod33t-cell mi sai rispondere?
<Sagitt> cod33t-cell: come posso capire il nome del modulo?
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt devi cercarlo su google il nome del modulo xD e caricarlo cone detto
<cod33t-cell> *come
<cod33t-cell> uait reinstalla ubu
<cod33t-cell> É incasinato
<uait> faccio il backup?
<ky> ok capito xD
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt cerca module linux usb 2.0
<ky> ho messo 6 core a 800mhz e i primi 2 a 1ghz per non andare di skifo
<cod33t-cell> ky :P ok
<Sagitt> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/45788/does-my-ubuntu-have-module-for-usb-2-0
<Sagitt> ho trovato questo cod33t-cell
<cod33t-cell> uait ti conviene anche se hai home separata
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt ora lo guardo
<uait> in che senso separata?
<massy> salve e buon ferragosto a tutti
<ky> io vado, torno domani per il resto xD
<ky> grazie mille
<ky> ciao
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<cod33t-cell> Ciao :)
<Sagitt> cod33t-cell: hod ato il comando
<Sagitt> ora con lspci posso vedere se sono caricate?
<cod33t-cell> Uait home sotto device /home e non /
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt o lsusb
<cod33t-cell> Ti da linux hub 3.0 e dovrebbe anche 2.0
<Sagitt> mi da solo 2.0..
<Sagitt> però funzionano solo le 3.0 ahha
<cod33t-cell> XD te le fa girar come 2.0 xD
<cod33t-cell> Ricarica il modulo
<cod33t-cell> sudo modprobe -r modulo && sudo modprobe modulo
<Sagitt> figa oh
<Sagitt> ho preso sto acer come server
<Sagitt> va tutto tranne qeusto
<Sagitt> ahah
<Sagitt> root@SAGITTSERVER:~# sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<Sagitt> FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin.
<Sagitt> http://www.linux-usb.org/usbtree cod33t-cell potrebbe aituarmi
<cod33t-cell> Provalo è uno script perl
<cod33t-cell> Se no io lavorerei sul kernelxD
<cod33t-cell> Onebitajax cosa ne dici?
<LoZioNe> scusate ma ho un problema con OpenSuse...in pratica mi dice che ho 13 aggiornamenti,dico di installarli,dopodichè mi dice che devo riavviare per completare l'install.Al riavvio mi ritrovo tutti gli aggiornamenti da reinstallare e nessuna modifica al pc :P
<ExPBoy> LoZioNe, e che cosa c'entra con il supporto ubuntu?
<LoZioNe> emm...in effetti
<LoZioNe> :P
<Sagitt> cod33t-cell non va
<Sagitt> :'(
<cod33t-cell> Sagitt eh rognosa sta cosa
<cod33t-cell> XD
<Sagitt> aspe che torov un post
<cod33t-cell> Devi lavorar sul kernel
<Roberto72> buongiorno ed auguri di buon ferragosto
<LoZioNe> ExPBoy : contando me sull' IRC di Opensuse siamo in 3...io e 2 bot... -.-"
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> LoZioNe, siamo anche a ferragosto
<Samul> ma lol
<LoZioNe> sicuro...ma qua almeno qualcuno per supporto c'è
<LoZioNe> o siamo a Gennaio su ubunti-it? ;)
<Samul> sì ma se vuoi trovare tanta gente devi andare nel canale amricano
<Samul> *ameircano
<ExPBoy> LoZioNe, hai detto bene per ubuntu non per opensuse :P
<LoZioNe> ExPBoy pignoli ;)
<LoZioNe> :D
<Roberto72> auguri di buon ferragosto
<Roberto72> dureante l-installazione (sono un nabbo pazzesco) mi chiede qualcosa al rootkit , cosa devo fare
<Samul> rootkit?
<ExPBoy> Roberto72, installazione di cosa?
<Roberto72> io la scelgo , ma poi mi esce sta cosa del rootkit
<Roberto72> si quando mo chiede di seglire un disco o una partizione del disco
<ExPBoy> Roberto72, installazione di cosa?
<ExPBoy> (e 2)
<Roberto72> 12.04.2 LTS Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> Roberto72, dove hai preso la iso?
<Samul> lol
<Samul> 32 bit o 64?
<Barrnet> giorno
<Barrnet> c'è un modo per comprimere in maniera più efficente un file rispetto al semplice comprimi dal menu contestuale?
<Barrnet> mi servirebbe comprimere il più possibile un file per poterlo uppare su un servizio di hosting >,<
<onebitxajax> Barrnet: da linea di comando
<Barrnet> mm
<Barrnet> ho provato diverse estensioni, ma più di 200 mb non guadagno :3
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmm cosa ce dentro?
<Barrnet> 1,1 gb di immagini e file php
<onebitxajax> non puoi compremere molto
<onebitxajax> immagini jpeg?
<Barrnet> mm non solo
<Barrnet> anche .png
<onebitxajax> i png si comprimono, le jpeg no, perche sono gia compresse
<onebitxajax> quindi piu di tanto non puoi
<Barrnet> mm
<onebitxajax> Barrnet: e a livello di server hai utility di decompressione?
<Barrnet> in che senso?
<Barrnet> lo sto comprimendo da server, è un backup che devo scaricare io
<Barrnet> ma avendo una 2mb scarsa di connessione, più è compresso e meglio è xD
<onebitxajax> Barrnet: ok hai qundi sul server puoi dare comandi, perche ci sarebberp altri formati, tipo lz7
<Barrnet> per ora ho notato che con 7zip ho il maggior guadagno
<onebitxajax> Barrnet: penso che piu di cosi non si puo
<Barrnet> mm
<Barrnet> mi accontenterò xD
<onebitxajax> Barrnet: se e' sul server comunque puoi fare una cosa intelligente pero
<onebitxajax> invece di zippare tutto, zippare lo zippabile e il resto lo scarchi 1 file alla volta
<onebitxajax> che ne so i php lo scarichi subito e poi i jpeg un po alla volta, cosi puoi lavorare
<reddos> salve a tutti e buona giornata a tutti
<onebitxajax> reddos: ciao a te
<reddos> sapete dirmi come installare skype su lubuntu 12 ,04  con la cam funzionante grazie
<onebitxajax> reddos: a me ha funzionato l'ultima versione
<onebitxajax> cioe ho installato skype e ha funzionato, sicuro che la webcam funzioni?
<reddos>  quale la 2,4?
<Barrnet> l'ultima è la 4.2
<onebitxajax> i io ho la 4.2
<reddos> si funziona con chieese funziona ma con skype e tutto nero
<onebitxajax> mmmmm sinceramnete non saprei
<onebitxajax> non mi viene i mente
<reddos> ho gia provato le istruzione che danno in internet ma niente
<reddos> pero ho visto che non sono il solo ad avere questo peroblema
<reddos> provo ad rinstallare skype
<ArChAnGeL> reddos e so apri da teminale skype
<ArChAnGeL> e vedi che dice
<reddos> la cam funziona
<reddos> pero quando la apro  con licona no non va
<reddos> ai capito mi sono spiegato?
<onebitxajax> reddos: se chiami qualcuno lui ti vede che hai il dito nel naso? o schermo nero?
<reddos> schermo nero
<onebitxajax> beh sempre meglio del dito nel naso, comunque capito il problema
<onebitxajax> non so chi e' l'esperto nel campo skype
<onebitxajax> qui dentro
<reddos> senti ti incollo il comando che do nel terminale ed skype funziona tutto
<reddos> il comando e corto
<reddos> ok?
<reddos> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<reddos> con questo comando dal terminale la cam funziona
<reddos> la cam funziona anche con govcview
<onebitxajax> [14:44:12] < reddos> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<onebitxajax> funziona in quel modo?
<reddos> si
<onebitxajax> e allora ggiorna solo il link che ce nel menu
<onebitxajax> oppure crei un link con quel comando e sei apposto
<onebitxajax> o meglio ancora
<reddos> dimmi
<onebitxajax> reddos: echo 'alias skype="LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype"' >>  ~/.bashrc
<reddos> ok
<onebitxajax> e d'ora in poi sara tutto apposto
<onebitxajax> miraccomando >> e non >
<onebitxajax> reddos: funziona?
<reddos> aspetta
<reddos> si e bloccato il terminale
<onebitxajax> O,o what?
<onebitxajax> IncazzatoNero: buahahahahahah
<reddos> no non funziona
<onebitxajax> reddos: fammi vedere cosa esce con il comando
<onebitxajax> alias skype
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5989005/
<onebitxajax> reddos: srivi skype li
<onebitxajax> e vediamo se funziona la webbcam
<reddos> si funziona
<onebitxajax> reddos: vuoldire che devi modificare la voce di menu
<onebitxajax> reddos: ah no
<reddos> e funziona molto bene
<onebitxajax> slogga e rilogga
<onebitxajax> fai logout e login
<onebitxajax> e prov ad avviare skype da menu
<reddos> ho gia provato ad avviare dal menu ma non va
<onebitxajax> reddos: sei sloggato e riloggato?
<reddos> no perche non so come fare
<onebitxajax> reddos: esce, riavvia il sistema,
<onebitxajax> insomma chiudi pc
<onebitxajax> quello che vuoi basta che come utente ti disconnetti
<reddos> devo disinstallare skype e rinstallarlo
<reddos> gia fatto
<reddos> ok
<onebitxajax> reddos: perche disinstallare skype?
<reddos> non va
<reddos> onebitxajax ti ringrazio x la tua disponibilita devo portare fuori mia figli grazie xore buona giornata
<Roberto72> salve a tutti ed auguri di buon ferragosto
<Roberto72> sto installando ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<Roberto72> ma durante l'installazione su una partizione del disco ad un certo momento mi chiede un qulacosa sul rootkit e non mi fa andare avanti
<onebitxajax> chiede? o chiude?
<Roberto72> ops scusa , chiede
<Roberto72> e non vado piu avanti con l'installazione
<Roberto72> accade nel momento in cui scelgo la partizione in cui installare ubuntu
<onebitxajax> attualmente sei con windows?
<Roberto72> windows
<Roberto72> sul pc in cui sto installando ho Vista , quello con cui sto chattando adesso è Win8
<Roberto72> quindi posso installare ubunto ed avere la chat aperta avendo 2 pc
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: allroa prova ad avviare l'nstallazione e cerca di riportare eseattamente l'errore
<onebitxajax> magari scrivilo su un pezzo di carta
<Roberto72> ok vado , ok faccio subito
<onebitxajax> :)
<Roberto72> allora sono al punto in cui mi chiede device per l'installazione del boot loader
<Roberto72> qui cosa devo scegliere
<Roberto72> ?
<onebitxajax> mmmmm secondo me sei andato troppo avanti
<Roberto72> io ho una partizione del disco dove vorrei installare ubuntu
<onebitxajax> quanti disci hai?
<Roberto72> no no sono appena partito
<onebitxajax> hard dsk hai?
<Roberto72> uno fisico
<Roberto72> partizionato in C e D
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: riavvia e invce didirgli installa digli, demmo
<onebitxajax> cioe avviare ubuntu da c
<onebitxajax> da cd
<Roberto72> da chiavetta
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> si insomma ci siamo capiti
<Roberto72> si si
<Roberto72> ho messo try ubuntu without installing
<Roberto72> credosia questa la demo
<Roberto72> ok è uscito il desktop di ubuntu
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: premi la combi azione id tasti
<onebitxajax> ctrl + alt + T
<onebitxajax> uscira una finestra nera
<Roberto72> si uscita , sembra una finestra dos
<onebitxajax> perfeto
<onebitxajax> scrivi questo comando
<onebitxajax> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Roberto72> scusa lo scetticismo, questo comando cosa fa?
<Roberto72> nel senso non voglio cancelare Vista
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: installa un programma che ci semplifica la vita
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: no tranquillo questo comando non canella nessun tuto dto
<Roberto72> a ok
<Roberto72> faccio
<onebitxajax> invece di fare tu copia incolla dei risultati dei comandi, questo comando installaeraun software che lo fa lui per te
<Roberto72> cazzarelletta mi ha cambiato i comandi della tastiera
<Roberto72> non trovo il trattino LOL
<Roberto72> trovato
<Newbuntu> Salve a tutti, vorrei un veloce chiarimento sull'installazione di ubuntu :)
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: si hai le impostazioni della tastiera in inglese
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: spara la tua domanda
<Roberto72> ok fatto mi dice : E: unable to locate package pastebinit
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: sudo apt-get update
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: anche questo comando non fa niente di dannoso
<Roberto72> ok
<Newbuntu> quando installo ubuntu affiancato a windows 7, mi creo la partizione della dimensione che voglio ma la partizione di swap la crea in automatico, o devo farla io?
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: in caso hai 4gb di ram non ti serve, comunque in generale meglio che te la crei te
<Roberto72> ok fatto , ma leggo molti "Failed"
<Newbuntu> ho 8 giga di ram, vale la pena crearla? ho letto che fa sempre comodo
<Roberto72> aspè forse serve la connessione?
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ccerto serve
<Roberto72> caspita ceh nabbine che sono
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: 8gb di ram penso che nn ti serve, vedi poi tu
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: tranqullo, io sono il pluri campione del mondo di niubbagine
<onebitxajax> farai piu strada di me
<Newbuntu> comunque preciso che ubuntu sarà installato in 64bit, sò che il 64bit dedica più memoria alle applicazioni e quindi deduco che potrei aver bisogno poi della swap
<Roberto72> ok connesso e riado con il comando update
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: deduci male
<Roberto72> ok fatto
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ridai il comando di install pastebinit. Per semplicita usa la tastiera , PREMI il tasto freccia in su 2 volte
<onebitxajax> e poi invio
<onebitxajax> anzi 3 volte, insomma penso ci sei arrivato :D
<Roberto72> si si fatto
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: anche se occupa piu memoria, non riempirai mai 8gb di ram, ameno che tu non isa uno sviluppatore ocose cosi
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ora fai uno switch. cioe apri firefox che ce su ubuntu, collegati a questa chat. cosi copi incolli i comandi pu velocemente
<Roberto72> ok
<Roberto72> ne apro altra con Roberto-1 ok?
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: si puo andare
<Roberto72> perchè li internet va malino
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: ti ricordo che la swap serve solo in caso 8gb si riempiono
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: lo aggiungiamo ai problemi che dopo risolveremo, 1 cosa alla volta :D
<Newbuntu> Ok onebitxajax, comunque mettiamo il caso voglia fare la swap: nell'installazione clicco su installa affiancato a win 7, poi mi crea solo la partizione del OS, come faccio a farla io la swap?
<Roberto72> ok caro poi mi dai i dati e ti faccio un bonifico :-)
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: devi ritagliarli uno spazio
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: per ora siamo che mi devi 1 pizza
<Roberto-1> eccolo Roberto-1
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: ok ci siamo?
<Roberto-1> ok
<Roberto-1> vada per la pizza
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: questo carqattere | lo tiri fuori premento SHIFT + -
<onebitxajax> trattino
<Roberto-1> ma stoi facendo copia incolla
<Newbuntu> E come faccio a ritagliare questo spazio? Scusa se ti secco, ma nonostante abbia letto le guide non riesco ancora a capire bene
<Roberto-1> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit You will have to enable the component called 'universe' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: attualmente sei con la live di ubuntu?
<Roberto-1> si si
<Newbuntu> no sono su windows, in attesa che mi scarichi la iso
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: dovvrai fare le operazioni che sto adesso per dare a Roberto-1
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: ci sei?
<Newbuntu> ok
<Roberto72> si ci sono
<Roberto72> l'latro pc ha problemi di continuità di linea internet
<Roberto72> piu che il pc è la chiavetta
<Roberto72> quindi tende ad "estraniarsi"
<Roberto72> ho fatto install pastebinit sembra tutto ok
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ora fa anche questo
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo apt-get install  gparted
<Roberto72> ok fatto
<Roberto-1> ok fatto
<Newbuntu> forse ho capito, devo installare gparted e creare di li la swap dopo che ho installato ubuntu?
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: tutto giusto, tranne per una cosa. PRIMA, non DOPO
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: incolla qui il  link che esce
<Newbuntu> ma quindi devo creare la swap in modalità live, per poi installare il sistema operativo?
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: si dovvresti, sarebbe meglio e piu sicuro
<Newbuntu> Ok, quindi dopo aver creato la swap ed andrò ad installare ubuntu a fianco di Win 7 capirà da solo che ho già la swap, e me la integrerà nel OS?
<Roberto-1> Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)  -v      
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: esatto
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sembra che tu hai dato il comando sbagliato
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo fdisk -l
<onebitxajax> -l <------------e' una ELLE
<Roberto-1> non so a quale link ti riferisci
<onebitxajax> trattino elle
<Newbuntu> perfetto One sei stato gentilissimo! sarò di nuovo qui se qualcosa va storto :)
<onebitxajax> Newbuntu: felice di avert dato una zampa
<Roberto72> azzo che ritardato che sono LOL
<Roberto72> è una L
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: fai prima a selezionare qui, copiare e incollare nella "schermata nera"
<Roberto72> si ma di la chat va male
<Roberto72> cmq alcuni messaggi li perde
<Roberto-1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit You will have to enable the component called 'universe' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Roberto72> ecco cosa mi risponde
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> sembra che non si sta installando
<Roberto72> infatti
<onebitxajax> allora procediamo diversamente
<Roberto72> scusa ma dove dovrebbe intsllarlo?
<onebitxajax> dovvrebbe installare quel soft sulla ubunu che ce sulla tua chiavetta
<onebitxajax> bello no?
<Roberto72> a ok
<Roberto72> si infatti , ma sembra on farlo
<Roberto72> o so io deficente
<Roberto72> oppure so io deficente
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: andiamo con ordine
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<onebitxajax> dimmi esattamente cosa dice
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: non sei deficente, molti mi avvrebbero detto "ma dove devo scrivere questa cosa?" invec tu lo hai capito al volo che va scritto in quella "schermata nera" che si chiama terminale o shell
<Roberto72> un sec che ti copio incollo la risposta
<Roberto-1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit You will have to enable the component called 'universe' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04.2%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ok aspe
<Roberto72> si si vai tranquillo non ho fretta
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<onebitxajax> Roberto-1: copia incolla miraccomando, non sta scrivere che impazzisci
<Roberto72> si uns ec
<Roberto72> *sec
<Roberto72> devo riconnetermi
<onebitxajax> fai tranquillo
<Roberto72> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<Roberto72> per copia incollare sull'altro :-)
<onebitxajax> :D
<onebitxajax> gia
<roberto1> non mi dice nulla
<onebitxajax> roberto1: bene
<onebitxajax> roberto1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit gparte
<onebitxajax> roberto1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit gparted
<onebitxajax> ho dimentiato la d
<Roberto72> ok
<Roberto72>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit gparted
<Roberto72> scusami mi serve un qualcosa sullaltro pc che mi tenga un po di banda occupata per avere una chat in tempo reale
<Roberto72> che posso aprire qualche pagina?
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: nella finestra del terminale menu file -> nuovo terminale
<onebitxajax> poi scrivi uesto comando
<onebitxajax> nella nuova finestra nera che si apre
<onebitxajax> dimmi quando sei pronto
<Roberto72> aspè 2 min un problemino con mio figlio LOL
<onebitxajax> :°°°DDD
<Roberto72> ecco a voi casa Roberto : mio figlio (10 anni) giocava con una palletta ticchete e tacchete tompe un sopramobile , sento il rumore , mi giro , lo vedo sbiancare , vedo l'ira salire sul viso di mia moglie , ho dovuto salvarlo da more certa :-)
<Roberto72> rieccomi operativo
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: UAHAHAHHAHHA
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: pratiamnete devi aprire un'altro terminale
<Roberto72> ok
<Roberto72> fatto
<cristian_> -.-
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ok nella nuova finestra digita quanto segue
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: while [ 1 ] ; do wget google.it -O /tmp/g ; sleep 1 ; done;
<onebitxajax> cosi hai una connessione attiva
<Roberto72> ok mo faccio
<onebitxajax> roberto-1:  while [ 1 ] ; do wget google.it -O /tmp/g ; sleep 1 ; done;
<Roberto72> while [ 1 ] ; do wget google.it -O /tmp/g ; sleep 1 ; done;
<onebitxajax> :)
<onebitxajax> usciranno delle cose
<onebitxajax> lascialo fare e torna nell'altro terminale
<onebitxajax> [17:00:17] < onebitxajax> roberto1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit gparted
<Roberto72> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit gparted
<Roberto72> ok sta facendo
<onebitxajax> bene appena finisce dimmelo
<Roberto72> dovrebbe aver finito
<onebitxajax> perfetto
<onebitxajax> rob-1: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<onebitxajax> -l <-- elle :D
<Roberto72> copiaincollato , ma al momento non fa nulla
<Roberto72> ecco cosa mi dice
<Roberto72> è uscita una finestra
<onebitxajax> o,O
<onebitxajax> una finestra?
<Roberto72> : sorry, the application pastebinit has closed unexpectedly
<onebitxajax> O_O
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: sudo gparted
<onebitxajax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: allora ora procediamo diversamente
<Roberto72> sto facendo sudo gparted
<onebitxajax> dovvvebbe uscire una finestra
<Roberto72> è uscita una finestra di GParted
<onebitxajax> a me serve vedere cosa esce in quella
<onebitxajax> per fare questo devi fare screen dello schermo
<onebitxajax> e per fare questo devi usare un soft
<Roberto72> si fa vedere i dischi
<Roberto72> ok come faccio?
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: in alro a sinistra dello schrmo hai un pulsante quello di ubuntu
<Roberto72> si
<onebitxajax> premilo
<Roberto72> fatto
<onebitxajax> e poi scrivi screen
<onebitxajax> dovvrebbe suggerirti un soft
<onebitxajax> aprilo
<onebitxajax> screenshot
<Roberto72> quale devo usare : grabe the whole desktop , grab the current window select area to grab?
<onebitxajax> whole desktop
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> premi take screenshot
<onebitxajax> e poi salva l'immagine nella home
<Roberto72> fatto , adesso come faccio a mandartela?
<onebitxajax> !image | Roberto72
<ubot-it> Roberto72: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: devi caricarlo su questo sito http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add e passarmi il link qui
<Roberto72> ok
<rob-1> http://imagebin.org/267708
<onebitxajax> oooooooo
<onebitxajax> abbiamo una pessima soluzione
<onebitxajax> situazione*
<onebitxajax> nn soluzione
<Roberto72> azz
<onebitxajax> hai qualcosa sotto c: ?
<Roberto72> vista
<Roberto72> ma D come lo vedi?
<Roberto72> sarebbe DATA
<Roberto72> sda/3
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> cioe sembra che i tuoi dati ci sonoancora :D
<Roberto72> si ma sono disposto a perderli
<onebitxajax> mi preoccupa che mette (!) su  /dev/sda2 che sarebbe C:
<onebitxajax> sei disposto o NON DISPOSTO ?
<Roberto72> oppure se mi dai 3-4 min vado a vadere che ho e salvo quello che piu mi intwressa
<Roberto72> quello sta su C
<Roberto72> dove ci sta Vista
<onebitxajax> andiamo con ordine, hai qualcosa sotto C: ?
<onebitxajax> sul desktop, documenti?
<Roberto72> intendi sistemi operativi?
<Roberto72> sotto C ho il 90% del PC
<onebitxajax> si sul tuo desktop, magari sugli altri account
<onebitxajax> ecco
<Roberto72> su D ho musica , pornazzi , e forse foto
<Roberto72> dovrei controllare
<onebitxajax> LOOOL
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> quindi D: si puo eliminare?
<Roberto72> direi di si ma mi sta assalendo il dubbio delle foto
<onebitxajax> ok facciamo una cosa, riduci D: e basta
<Roberto72> sia mai ci sta qualche foto di mio figlio e chi la sente mia moglie
<Roberto72> ok vada per la riduzione
<onebitxajax> tasto destro su DATA e fi resize
<Roberto72> ok che numero metto?
<onebitxajax> 1024000
<onebitxajax> quanta ram hai?
<Roberto72> 4 GB
<onebitxajax> seconjdo te basta 40 giga per linux?
<onebitxajax> scarichi tanta roba?
<Roberto72> no con linux userei "excel" e navigherei senza scaricare
<onebitxajax> boh dai 40
<Roberto72> al massimo mi diletterei con il personalizzare il desktop
<onebitxajax> allora dai ok dopo aver messo  1024000
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> hai uno spazietto grigio
<onebitxajax> tasto destro su quel spazietto e new partition
<Roberto72> aspè aspè
<Roberto72> ho 3 voci
<Roberto72> la prima : free space preceding
<Roberto72> poi : new size
<onebitxajax> li
<onebitxajax> dovvrebbe essere gia qualcosa del tipo 1405498465
<Roberto72> : la terza : free spize following
<onebitxajax> non so il numero preciso
<onebitxajax> in new size non ce un numeraccio?
<Roberto72> si aspè riapro , avevo chiuso prima di far danni
<Roberto72> su new size ci sta 143872
<Roberto72> che sono 140 GB
<Roberto72> su free space 0
<onebitxajax> 102400
<onebitxajax> invece di 143872
<onebitxajax> metti*
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: dai ok
<onebitxajax> poi di nuovo tasto destro su spazio grigio
<onebitxajax> questa volta in new size metti
<Roberto72> do resize/move
<onebitxajax> si si
<Roberto72> ok sul grigio adesso?
<onebitxajax> nella nuova partizione in new size metti 25,600, e metti come label linux
<onebitxajax> penso di fari 25 di linxu e 15 di home,secondo me e' buono, poi un giorno ti arrangi
<onebitxajax> caso mai scopri che tuta la D: e' da eliminare e rifai da solo come vuoi tu
<Roberto72> sul grigio mi da solo new ed infomation non resize
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: new -> ext4
<Roberto72> it is not possible to create more than primary partitions
<Roberto72> mi dice questo
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: scegli secondaru partition
<Roberto72> non mi fa scegliere
<Roberto72> se asptetti ti faccio screen
<onebitxajax> vai
<Roberto72> subito dopo screen mi da sta finestrella
<Roberto72> cioè volevo dire NEW
<Roberto72> subito dopo NEW
<Jacq> Buon ferragosto a tutti
<onebitxajax> Jacq: non scappare adeso
<Jacq> perché dovrei?
<onebitxajax> Jacq: no nient
<Jacq> ok, comunque non scappo
<Roberto72> sul pc di ubuntu non riesco ad avere una connessione stabile
<Roberto1> http://imagebin.org/267711
<Roberto72> eccola
<onebitxajax> ha ragione lui
<Roberto72> cazzarelleta, mai una volta che l'avess io
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: :°°°D ho sbagliato io
<onebitxajax> cetto che windows ti ha fatto un bel casino
<Roberto72> cmq per avre un a connessione stabile ho apetto video su youtube
<Roberto72> se vedi ho i CSI :-)
<Roberto72> e si sto Vista mi sta facendo impazzire
<onebitxajax> vuoi dire che il mio comando di prima non ha funzionato?
<onebitxajax> comunque torniamo a noi
<Roberto72> considera che ho 4 GB ed i geni della ACER han messo vista 32 bit
<onebitxajax> tasto destro su spazio grigio
<onebitxajax> e poi create extended patition
<Roberto72> no aspè
<onebitxajax> secondo me
<onebitxajax> secondo me
<Roberto72> sul grigio non mi fa fare nulla
<onebitxajax> ascolta
<onebitxajax> si fai annulla
<onebitxajax> ascolta adesso
<onebitxajax> hai la possibilita di backuppare tutti i dati che ci sono in D: ?
<onebitxajax> secondo me e' da sistemare bene quel disco
<onebitxajax> cosi come e' adesso non vabene
<Roberto1> ho la possibilit' di fromTTRlo
<Roberto1> mi vedo che ho dentro sposto la roba che mi interessa e formTTO
<onebitxajax> si ma devi essere sicuro che i dati li dentro ce li hai da qualche parte
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ok allora fai questa operazione CON WINDOWS non con linux
<Roberto1> E COME Fccio_
<onebitxajax> riavvia il sitema e entra con windows
<onebitxajax> semplice no'
<Roberto1> ok chiudo linux al momento
<Roberto1> cmq si adesso il comenDO [ RIPRATITO A RUNNARE
<Roberto1> cmq chiudo
<onebitxajax> si chiudi riavvia entra su windows, controlla che si puo VERAMENTE cancellare tutto
<onebitxajax> poi riapri linux e formattiamo
<onebitxajax> parlo di disco D: non C:
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ok?
<Roberto72> si si ci sto
<Roberto72> sono pronto a tutto
<Roberto72> :-)
<Roberto72> anche a perdere i beneamati pornazzi
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> quelli secondo me dovvresti elimnarli
<onebitxajax> :)
<Roberto72> hahahah ma cho pre quello di belen
<Roberto72> una rarità
<Roberto72> cmq a parte gli scherzi
<Roberto72> sto facnedo ripartire Vista
<onebitxajax> sappi che questa chat e' pubblica, e quindi io posso farla leggere a tua moglie
<onebitxajax> :D
<Roberto72> ci vorràqualche min.........................
<Roberto72> ehmm uhmmmmm mi dissocio da ogni mia affermazione..............
<onebitxajax> sono un bravo ragazzo, per cui ti chiedero solo un paio di pizze e bibite
<onebitxajax> :D
<onebitxajax> dai fai piazza pulita
<Roberto72> scusa la curiosità , di dove sei?
<Roberto72> io Viterbo
<Roberto72> se stai a roma si fa presto
<Roberto72> e porto pure un paio di amiche
<Jacq> va be' per quelle posso venire anch'io dal nord...
<Roberto72> hahahahahh
<Jacq> :)
<Roberto72> ok no problem
<Jacq> fatta!
<Roberto72> ci si incontra a firenze
<Jacq> ottimo, io sono di FI
<Roberto72> metà strada ciascuno
<Jacq> non mi par vero
<Roberto72> a ecco
<Jacq> solo che arrivo da Pavia
<Jacq> quindi va benissimo
<Roberto72> ok perfetto , aggiudicato
<Jacq> scusatemi avrei anch'io un paio di quesiti
<onebitxajax> Jacq: spara
<Roberto72> ancora 1 min e posso operare con vista
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: cero che e' parecchio lento :°°°°°D
<Jacq> sto per formattare un laptop, purtroppo ancora con Vista
<Roberto72> e si molto
<onebitxajax> Jacq: e ...
<Jacq> vorrei lasciare una partizione per Ubunutu desktop 13.10
<Jacq> quanto lascio?
<Jacq> su 110Gb
<Jacq> e poi
<Jacq> avendo solo la possibilità di connettermi con chiavetta wind
<Jacq> (su win)
<onebitxajax> si
<Jacq> come faccio a connettermi con Ubu?
<Jacq> tnx
<onebitxajax> Jacq: per la prima domanda, e' quello che sto facendo a Roberto72
<onebitxajax> secondo me 20 gb per ora bastano
<Jacq> non leggevo, ma posso tornare a leggere
<Jacq> ok, ottimo
<onebitxajax> poi casomai, un gorno elimini windows e fai tutto come preferisci
<Jacq> certo
<onebitxajax> se vuoi puoi fare anche 40, ma comunque 20 sono ottimi
<Jacq> ma ho delle app che girano solo lì e sono licenze pagate
<Jacq> ok, perfetto
<onebitxajax> per la seonda domanda, fai prima a mettere ubu su pen usb o cd e provare
<onebitxajax> puoi avviare ubuntu live (cioe senza instalalre)
<onebitxajax> e poi inserisci pen wind e ved cosa succede
<Jacq> mh.. dici?
<Jacq> cioè
<onebitxajax> !iso | Jacq
<ubot-it> Jacq: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<onebitxajax> !release | Jacq
<ubot-it> Jacq: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> da qui scarichi
<Jacq> ok, intanto grazie mille
<onebitxajax> Jacq: unetbootin.sourceforge.net scarica questo soft e  usalo per masterizzre la iso su pen usb
<onebitxajax> poi riavvia, metti la iso e si carica windows da solo
<onebitxajax> linux non windows
<Roberto72> io ho pen Wind , e con il comendo di one mi stava andando bene quando si è messo a runnare decentemente
<Jacq> per il resto pensavo di fare un magheggio per far sentire la connex wind a ubuntu, senza farlo girare in live
<Jacq> però se pensi che sia "troppo"... ok
<onebitxajax> magheggio? O,o
<Roberto72> one mi ci vuole un pochino per spostare i dati
<Roberto72> hai pazienza?
<Jacq> ma sì, non ho esperienza, per me son tutte prove su prove
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: io sono qui che sto acendo altro
<onebitxajax> quando hai finito mandami messaggio
<Roberto72> a ok perfetto
<onebitxajax> Jacq: ascolta e' molto piu facile provarlo su ubuntu live
<ArChAnGeL> onebitxajax, da quando si masterizza su penna usb XD
<Jacq> onebitxajax: ok.. però il problema persiste fino a che non avrò una connessione fissa e stabile... che per ora non c'è
<onebitxajax> ArChAnGeL: da sempre
<onebitxajax> Jacq: non ti ho capito
<onebitxajax> vuoi vedere se la pen wind funziona su ubuntu giusto?
<Jacq> forse mi esprimo male, ti prego di scusarmi
<Jacq> no: non voglio "vedere", voglio farla funzionare
<onebitxajax> no tranquillo
<Jacq> perché posso anche usare il live come dici tu
<Jacq> per provare
<onebitxajax> si
<Roberto72> si funzia
<Jacq> ma il punto è che ho la certezza di non avere rete fissa per un bel po'
<Roberto72> io l'ho usata poco fa
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: cosa?
<Jacq> quindi vorrei fare una roba giusta e che duri..
<Roberto72> la penneta wind
<Jacq> (se possibile)
<Jacq> :)
<onebitxajax> Jacq: cosa vuoldire certezza di non avere rete fissa?
<Jacq> che non c'è dove abito io
<Roberto72> però appunto bisgna creare un qualcosa che occupi banda
<Roberto72> altrimenti è na penitenza
<Jacq> e finché non faranno dei lavori drastici non avrò la possibilità di averla
<onebitxajax> si ma questo non centra con linux :)
<onebitxajax> cioe sembrava che su windows funzionava
<onebitxajax> :D
<Jacq> onebitxajax: comunque ok, intanto provvedo al formattone con 20 o 30 Gb, seconda di come mi ispira
<Jacq> poi mi porrò il problema della connessione.
<onebitxajax> fai un backup
<Jacq> Intanto grazie
<onebitxajax> dei dati
<Jacq> un backup di che?
<onebitxajax> fai un backup dei tuoi ati prima di procedere
<Jacq> ah be'.. ho backuppato il mondo
<onebitxajax> perfetto
<onebitxajax> Jacq: intando mi devi 1 pizza, l'ho segnata
<Jacq> certo, non c'è problema
<Jacq> passi a PV?
<onebitxajax> se passo te lo diro
<onebitxajax> :D
<Jacq> se passi diciamo che la pizza e la birra va via con la risoluzione della conn internet
<Jacq> tu fammi sapere poi si organizza
<Jacq> grazie a tutti, chiudo per ora. a presto. e buon Ferragosto!
<Jacq> :)
<Roberto72> ciao Jacq
<Roberto72> eccomi credo di essre pronto per formattare D
<onebitxajax> sicuro?
<Roberto72> si si
<Roberto72> poi se salta qualceh programma me lo riscarico ed installo
<Roberto72> pazienza
<Roberto72> però le foto son salve
<onebitxajax> ripeto parlo di D:
<onebitxajax> non di C:
<onebitxajax> adesso cancellerai D:
<onebitxajax> sei sicuro di questo?
<Roberto72> si si, solo un sec che volevo salvare anche le iso di ubuntu
<Roberto72> quella me la ero dimenticata
<Roberto72> e te pareva che non le ritrovo , cmq le ho nella pennetta
<Roberto72> che dici è ok?
<onebitxajax> ok via
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: accendi linux e faciamo piazza pulita
<Roberto72> a non con vista?
<onebitxajax> no no
<Roberto72> ok rebooto linux
<Roberto72> faccio ripartire il live?
<onebitxajax> si
<Roberto72> ok
<Roberto72> ok ci sono
<Roberto72> linux aperto
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: scuami il ritardo, metre ti parlo sto facendo altre cose
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ctrl + alt +t
<Roberto72> si si non ti preoccupare
<Roberto72> k
<onebitxajax> sudo gparted
<Roberto72> aperto
<onebitxajax> sicuro di voler elimare D: ?
<Roberto72> si si sicurissimo
<onebitxajax> tasto destro su data delete
<onebitxajax> DATA
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<Roberto72> fatto
<onebitxajax> d: sotto windows aveva l'etichetta DATA vero?
<Roberto72> si si
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> nello spazio grigio
<onebitxajax> tasto destro new extendent partition
<onebitxajax> e dai ok direttamente
<Roberto72> non devo inserire size?
<Roberto72> poi mi dice file system ext2
<Roberto72> vado con ok?
<onebitxajax> ho detto extended non primari
<onebitxajax> no
<onebitxajax> ho detto extended
<Roberto72> ok ho inserito extendet
<Roberto72> la size la lascio intera per linux?
<onebitxajax> si
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> ma non ha estensione
<onebitxajax> dventa colore azzurrino
<onebitxajax> giusto?
<Roberto72> si azzurro e grigio
<Roberto72> ha il contorno azzurro e dentro è grigio
<onebitxajax> tsto destro sopra e di nuovo new
<onebitxajax> sopra grigio
<Roberto72> ok
<Roberto72> adesso?
<onebitxajax> allora io ti faro fare questo
<onebitxajax> ascoltami cosi capisci cosa voglio farti fare
<Roberto72> si
<onebitxajax> 30 gb per linux sistema operatoivo 20 gb per HOME-LINUX dove metti i tuoi documenti, downloads ecc. il resto del disco DATA, che puoi riutilizzare sotto windows
<onebitxajax> cosa ne dici?
<onebitxajax> 30gb linux ,programmi e sistema operativo
<Roberto72> perfetto
<onebitxajax> 20gb home linux
<Roberto72> le size sono ottime
<onebitxajax> il resto data da riutilizzare anche su windows
<Roberto72> ma possiamo fare anche 70 totali
<onebitxajax> cioe?
<Roberto72> 30 linux e 40 home
<Roberto72> e 70 restano per win
<onebitxajax> ah come vuoi
<Roberto72> è èperfetto
<onebitxajax> metti 30,720
<onebitxajax> ext4
<onebitxajax> label: linux
<onebitxajax> size 30,720
<Roberto72> in new size
<onebitxajax> e dai ok
<onebitxajax> si
<Roberto72> dove mi chiede create as : logical partition?
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> ext4
<Roberto72> ok fatto
<onebitxajax> di nuovo su grigio, new
<onebitxajax> size 40,960
<onebitxajax> ext 4
<onebitxajax> label home
<Roberto72> fatto
<onebitxajax> tasto destro su grigio
<onebitxajax> questa volta NTFS
<onebitxajax> label: DATA
<onebitxajax> dai ok
<Kijio> ciao a tutti .. stacco .. buon ferragosto!
<Roberto72> sempre logical partition?
<onebitxajax> Kijio: ciao
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: si
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> perfetto
<onebitxajax> fammi vedere come e'. fai il procedimento di prima e fammi vedere
<onebitxajax> !image | Roberto72
<Roberto72> ok
<ubot-it> Roberto72: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Roberto72> un sec che mi devo collegare
<Roberto72> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/
<Roberto72> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/
<Roberto1> http://imagebin.org/267720
<Roberto72> eccola
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: dai dai ok e via
<onebitxajax> e' quel pulsnate  con la v verde
<Roberto72> hai visto sotto dice 5 operation pending
<onebitxajax> si
<Roberto72> premo ok e go?
<onebitxajax> 4 creazioni e 1 cancellazio ne
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: VAAAAI
<Roberto72> vado
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<onebitxajax> morti i tuoi dati
<onebitxajax> yuppiiiiiiiiii
<Roberto72> yes yes yes
<Roberto72> ciao dati
<onebitxajax> aspe secondo me hai dimenticato la foto quella la
<onebitxajax> quella importante
<onebitxajax> quella che hai nascosto dentro la'ltra cartella
<onebitxajax> anceh quell'altro documento
<Roberto72> uhmmmmm uhmm forse ho dimenticato qualche video compromettente
<Roberto72> che è meglio cancellare onde evitare divorzi inaspettati..............
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ci mettera un po di tempo, fatti un giro
<onebitxajax> :D
<Roberto72> no ha fatto
<onebitxajax> ha finito? O,o
<Roberto72> mi dice
<Roberto72> all operations succesfully completed
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> chiudi gparted
<Roberto72> faccio close?
<onebitxajax> si si
<onebitxajax> chiudi tutte le finestre
<onebitxajax> poi in alto s inistra dello scgermo premi sulla seconda icona in verticale
<onebitxajax> schermo*
<onebitxajax> ha l'immagine di ubuntu+ freccia + disco
<nannes> onebitxajax: "ha finito? O,o"  Fail
<nannes> :P
<onebitxajax> nannes: perche fail?
<Roberto72> premo su install ubuntu
<onebitxajax> nannes: secondo me gparted doveva andare di ckdisk
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: si
<Roberto72> però non sono connesso al momento
<Roberto72> e non posso scaricare aggiornamenti
<onebitxajax> mmmmm
<onebitxajax> va bene procedi pure
<Roberto72> aspè provo a riconnettermi
<Roberto72> metto anche installare soft di terze parti?
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: che pc hai a proposito non me o hai detto
<onebitxajax> che scheda video hai?
<onebitxajax> ptrocessore?
<onebitxajax> portatile fisso?
<Roberto72> è un portatile è un centrintino dual core
<Roberto72> 2,1 ghz
<onebitxajax> che scheda video hai?
<Roberto72> nvidia 9500m
<Roberto72> è ormai datato ma fa il suo ancora
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: ok digli di si comuqneu
<Roberto72> ok
<Roberto72> sta caricando
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> appena arriva a dischi dimmelo
<Roberto72> adesso mi dice installa ubunto accanto
<Roberto72> oppure cancella disco ed installa ubuntu
<Roberto72> oppure altro
<onebitxajax> altro
<Roberto72> sicuro?
<Roberto72> installa ubuntu accanto mi dice che mi fa scegliere all'avvio
<onebitxajax> tranquilllo fidati
<onebitxajax> altro
<Roberto72> e certo che mi fido
<onebitxajax> in quella schermata
<Roberto72> adesso chiaramente devo scegliere home vero?
<Roberto72> :-)
<onebitxajax> no aspe
<Roberto72> si scherzo
<Roberto72> 30 sec e torno
<onebitxajax> clika su partizione  linux
<onebitxajax> dimmi che opzioni ci sono dovvresti dire di formattare e di usarla come
<onebitxajax>  /
<Roberto72> si rieccomi scusa
<Roberto72> ok clicco su partizione linux
<Roberto72> e clicco su installa
<onebitxajax> no
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: clika su partizione linux poi su modifica
<onebitxajax> clika su formatta e mount point scegli /
<onebitxajax> change = modifica
<Roberto72> mi chiede di usare la partizione come?
<Roberto72> di defoult ci sta non usare la partizione
<Roberto72> e non mi fa fare nessuna azione
<onebitxajax> usa la partizione come /
<onebitxajax> scegli dal menu /
<Roberto72> tutto ci si mette , compresa la batteria del pc LOL
<onebitxajax> [20:10:55] < onebitxajax> usa la partizione come /
<onebitxajax> [20:11:07] < onebitxajax> scegli dal menu /
<Roberto72> ok sto provando ma non trovo quello che mi dici
<onebitxajax> descrivi cosa vedi
<Roberto72> un sec hce ho dovuto spostare il ppc vicino alla presa e devo fare 2 passi
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: vedi una cosa cosi http://i.stack.imgur.com/vutpf.png ?
<Roberto72> scusami , altro contrattempo ................. mi sembro fantozzi oggi
<Roberto72> si perfetto vedo proprio quello
<Roberto72> e clicco su canghe
<Roberto72> clicco sulla partizione da 30gb e clicco change
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: si
<onebitxajax> scegli format
<onebitxajax> moun /
<Roberto72> ma non posso scegliere format
<onebitxajax> metti /
<Roberto72> non riesco a fare questo
<onebitxajax> leggi cosa vedi
<Roberto72> nella descrizione devo scegliere come usare la partizione
<Roberto72> altrimenti non mi fa fare nulla
<onebitxajax> ext 4 ce?
<onebitxajax> che opzioni ci sono?
<Roberto72> adesso dice non usare la partizione
<Roberto72> si
<onebitxajax> bene lascia ext4
<Roberto72> file system ext4 con journaling
<Roberto72> ci sta
<onebitxajax> bene
<Roberto72> faccio questa?
<onebitxajax> usa come ext4 lascialo
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> poi ti dice mount point
<Roberto72> spunto formattare la partizione
<Roberto72> e poi il punto di mount
<Roberto72> li che faccio?
<onebitxajax> scegli /
<Roberto72> solo slash
<onebitxajax> esatto
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> ora dai ok.
<onebitxajax> e fai la stessa cosa con HOME
<onebitxajax> ma questa volta, mount point /home
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> ora digli installa
<onebitxajax> e abbiamo finito
<onebitxajax> adddio mi son dimenticato della partizione swap
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> va beh
<onebitxajax> tanto non ti serve con 4gb di ram
<Roberto72> dove dice device per l'installazione del boot loader devo scegliere qualcosa?
<onebitxajax> si /dev/sda
<Roberto72> cioè quello fisico praticamente
<onebitxajax> comnque dovvrebbe essere gia selezionato
<onebitxajax> esatto
<Roberto72> si infatti era già selezionato
<Roberto72> vado di instalazione
<Roberto72> dicevi qualcosa dello swap?
<onebitxajax> che non te l'ho fatta creare me la son dimeticata
<onebitxajax> ma che comunque nn ti serve con 4 gb di ram
<onebitxajax> quindi va beh. tanto un giorno quando sarai piu bravo la potraui aggiungere da solo
<Roberto72> ok allora vado di installazione
<onebitxajax> quindi vai tranquillo
<onebitxajax> sisi
<Roberto72> ok
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: bene abbiamo finito
<spartacus_72> sera
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: abbiamo iniziaor alle 13:15 e finito alle 20:30
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: ciao
<Roberto72> wowwwwwwww grazie caro sei stato gentilissimo ed uberpaziente
<spartacus_72> onebitxajax, ciao :)
<Roberto72> e si è stata travagliatisssima
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: aspetta il conto prima di ringraziare
<onebitxajax> :)
<Roberto72> considera che nel frattempo ho accusato anche dolorin intestinali................ LOL oggi è accaduto du tutto nel frattempo
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: sono 7 pizze
<onebitxajax> mi devi 7 pizze, piu una per amicizia
<onebitxajax> quindi siamo ad 8
<Roberto72> azz stomaco di una certa portata :-)
<Roberto72> ok caro sarà fatto
<onebitxajax> perfetto
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: dica, non ho ancora chiuso il conto di oggi, sono a 10 pizze solo oggi
<Roberto72> quindi nei prox giorni ripasso in chat per farti impazzire ancora un po
<onebitxajax> spartacus_72: vediamo se con te riesco a chiuedere a 12 pizze
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: forse non ci saro nei prossimi giorni , comunque i puoi passare
<spartacus_72> onebitxajax, una pizza ad un amico non si nega mai
<Roberto72> i 72 so un po tosti LOL
<spartacus_72> Roberto72, eh si!! ;)
<onebitxajax> :D
<Roberto72> e si
<Roberto72> una domanda volante
<Roberto72> quanti GB scarica da internet , io ho una chiavetta a consumo non vorrei me la schiantasse LOL
<onebitxajax> Roberto72: quelli che usi
<onebitxajax> non e' come windows che scarica da solo gi aggiornamenti
<Roberto72> no dicevo adesso durante l'installazione
<Roberto72> sto vedendo che sta scaricando ad esempio le lingue
<onebitxajax> mmmmmm un bel botto circa
<onebitxajax> sui 400 mega sicuro
<Roberto72> vabbe 400 mega non è niente
<onebitxajax> 1gb?
<Roberto72> ho 10 GB di consumo
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah allora vai tranquillo
<Roberto72> come plafon
<Roberto72> non so come si dice plafon
<Roberto72> e l'ho scritto come si pronuncia beta ignoranza
<Roberto72> :-)
<ArChAnGeL> ragazzi
<ArChAnGeL> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ArChAnGeL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5990203/
<onebitxajax> ArChAnGeL: e quale 'e la domanda?
<ArChAnGeL> glxinfo | grep render
<ArChAnGeL> perche mi restituisce
<onebitxajax> non so
<onebitxajax> notte gente a domani
<Newbuntu> Ciao a tutti, sono in modalit' live su ubuntu 13.04 da una penna usb... sapete dirmi perche il portatile mi si sta surriscaldando e la ventola e sempre in funzione
<attu> toc... toc...
<nannes> chi è?
<nannes> il lupo?
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-16
<Mac89> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema di connessione internet con lubuntu se qualcuno vule darmi una mano le specifiche del mio problema sono su questo 3d http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=563329&p=4435492
<vlt> giorno
<vlt> Mac89: Puoi provare `ping <gateway>`?
<Mac89> intendi ping www.ddg.gg -c4 perchè la risposta è unknown host
<ky> salve
<Mac89> vlt: buongiorno (scusa la maleducazione :) )intendi ping www.ddg.gg -c4 perchè la risposta è unknown host
<vlt> Mac89: C’è una riga oscurata nel tuo paste con “gateway”.
<ky> esiste un cpufreq compatibile con intel Pstate driver? Inoltre vorrei sapere se ce un applet per spegnere ed accendere i core di una cpu. Ho anche un altro problema, che ubuntu usa 600M di ram e non capisco il perchè, visto che è praticamente vuoto e lo ho pure alleggerito un bel po(sono anche su gnome feedback senza effetti)
<vlt> Mac89: Prova l’IP prima
<Mac89> vlt: intendi il gateway prima dei dns perche è 192.168.2.1
<Mac89> aggiorno per dire che ho aggiunto gli autput dei comandi ifconfig;/etc/network/interfaces; lshw -C Network;nm-tool;ping nel seguente link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=563329&p=4435492
<vlt> Mac89: Che cosa fa `ping <gateway ip>`?
<Mac89> vlt: scusa ora ho capito un attimo che provo
<Mac89> vlt: eccolo ping 192.168.2.1 -c4
<Mac89> PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Mac89> --- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---
<Mac89> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2999ms
<vlt> Mac89: Hai ethtool? Cosa dice `ethtool eth0`?
<Mac89> vlt: ethtool non è istallato
<vlt> Mac89: Non è importante.
<vlt> Penso che ci sia una connessione e che tu abbia ricevuto il tuo IP da un server DHCP.
<vlt> Mac89: Puoi ping il tuo stesso IP?
<Mac89> vlt:intendi l'indirizzo ip che trovo in http://geoip.flagfox.net/
<Mac89> vlt: intendevi l'indirizzo ip della macchina vero? la risposta e la stessa del gateway ip
<vlt> Mac89: ifconfig ti fa vedere un’IP, sì?
 * vlt pensa che sia un po’ difficile aiutarlo quando non vede una sega di niente
<Mac89> si sulla seconda riga c'è l'indirizzo inet bcast e la maschera io ho fatto il ping dell'inet
<Mac89> ora metto in chiaro :)
<cristian_live> vlt: lol
<Mac89> vlt: fatto :) sorry
<vlt> Mac89: `ping 192.168.2.5`
<Mac89> vlt: aggiorna c'è gia alla fine del 3d
<vlt> Mac89: `iptables -nvL`
<Mac89> vlt:un attimo che porto tutto sul 3d
<Mac89> vlt:fatto
<Mac89> vlt: è normale la risposta che ottengo dal comando cat /etc/network/interface ?
<vlt> Mac89: Sì, è normale quando usi il network manager di lubuntu.
<vlt> Mac89: Non capisco le tue regole iptables.
<vlt> Puoi cancellarle e provare ping di nuovo?
<Mac89> vlt: scusa ma non ho capito, cosa devo cancellare ed il ping devo farlo di un sito?
<vlt> Mac89: No. Ci sono regole iptables. Aspetta
<vlt> Mac89: Prova `iptables -d INPUT 1` due volte e poi
<vlt> Mac89: Prova `iptables -d OUTPUT 1` due volte
<vlt> Mac89: E poi guarda `iptables -nvL` se ci sono ancora regole
<Mac89> vlt: mi dice bed argument 1 ?
<vlt> aspetta
<vlt> Mac89: `iptables -F`
<Mac89> vlt: serve ha cancellare le regole già presenti?
<vlt> Mac89: Sì, dovrebbe.
<Mac89> vlt:perfetto ora funziona, ma per quale motivo sono state modificate le regole? ed ora sono scoperto perche non ci sono più regole? devo ripristinare delle regole di base?
 * vlt ha appena capito che cos’è un “3d”, merda
<onebitxajax> E' USCITO KDE 4.11 YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mint_> ciao. come faccio a rimuovere vecchi kernel non usabili?
<onebitxajax> sudo apt-get remove linux-header-VERSIONE linux-image-VERSIONE
<mint_> onebitxajax: già fatto, ma nel dir boot c'è sempre
<jester-> mint_: unstallati da deb?
<jester-> installati
<mint_> jester-: no disinstallati con il comando sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic
<jester-> mint_: eh ma erano stati installati da repo o .deb?
<mint_> jester-: non rammento, ma penso tramite aggiornamenti
<jester-> usa synaptic
<jester-> cosi non sbagli
<mint_> nella dir boot ci sono sempre, da shell mi dice che non ci sono più
<jester-> cerca linux.image
<jester-> e purgali
<mint_> jester-: da synapt non sono installati
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> se ubuntu hai
<enzotib> mint_, dpkg --get-selections linux-image*
<enzotib> mint_, metti su pastebin
<mint_> jester-: sì l'ho già fatto
<mint_> http://pastebin.com/YWGAzjAP
<jester-> inux-image-3.10.1-031001-generic   & co non sono da repo
<jester-> mint_: compare uno di quelli che hai rimosso?
<mint_> jester-: sì sono nella dir boot
<jester-> mint_: li nel paste
<mint_> jester-: avreei rimosso il 3.8* ed il 3.9*
<mint_> ma come ti dissi non li trova ma sono nella dir boot
<Kijio> re
<jester-> mint_: madu
<ExPBoy> :)
<Kijio> ciao jester-
<Kijio> sempre presente ...
<jester-> cià
<mint_> jester-: madu... sta per casino al cubo?
<jester-> mint_: no sta che trollaggio è sospeso fino a 1 settembre caussa ferie
<ExPBoy> hihi
<mint_> jester-: sei tu il troll?
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<mint_> jester-: prendimi poco per i fondi, dimmi come li rimuovo
<enzotib> mint_, come hai rimosso gli altri
<enzotib> se compaiono con quel comando si rimuovo con apt-get
<Kijio> scusate .. domanda .. dove lo trovo un ottimo gestore grafico per gdm ?
<mint_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992197/
<mint_> mint come faccio a farti vedere la dir boot, dove ci sono?
<enzotib> mint_, è linux-image non linux-headers
<enzotib> mint_, ma non è che stai usando mint per caso?
<mint_> enzotib: no ubuntu 12.04
<mint_> enzotib: grazie della info risolto, ho trovato l'istruzione su vecchia guida mint, grazie mille
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitxajax> trollollolool
<jester-> si è troll noto
<onebitxajax> SANGUE! SANGUE! SANGUE! SANGUE! SANGUE!
<onebitxajax> jester-: i troll sono miei amici, io gli coglio bene
<jester-> er sangue,deve score er sangue
<onebitxajax> ho detto coglio, nono Voglio
<mint_> va bene, ci sentiamo dopo il 1?
<jester-> mint_: come hai fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cosi ne facciamo tesoro per eventuali altri
<enzotib> jester-, non puoi capire, serve la guida di linux mint
<mint_> jester-: ho eseguito linux image
<jester-> ma va?
<mint_> eccerto, è andata
<onebitxajax> cosa vuoldire eseguito linux image?
<jester-> eeeh ti piacerebbe saperlo eh?
<mint_> vedi sopra, sbagliavo con linux header
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mint_> adesso provo con le altre versioni, ciao e grazie
<jester-> ussignur
<onebitxajax> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.8.0-27-generic
<onebitxajax> cosi?
<mint_> e già
<jester-> e ci voleva la guida mint per capire che headers centra na sega con image
<onebitxajax> [11:44:01] < onebitxajax> sudo apt-get remove linux-header-VERSIONE linux-image-VERSIONE
<jester-> o viceversa
<mint_> no ma presi quellka istruzio
<mint_> e ho seguitato senza rendermi conto, mispiegai?
<cristian_c> nu
<mint_> ora provo a completare poi mi ripresento se non funzia
<Gino_> Salve a tutti
<Gino_> Qualcuno può rispondermi
<onebitxajax> Gino_: era per sapere cosa hai effettivamente instalato
<cristian_c> lol
<Gino_> Sto scaricando di nuovo lubuntu
<cristian_c> Gino_, ma non ti avevano già risposto di là
<cristian_c> ?
<Gino_> Ma nn vi leggevo grazie comunque
<Gino_> Penso che possa influire con Windows
<Gino_> Lubuntu
<Gino_> Provo a vediamo
<Gino_> Se vai
<Gino_> Lubuntu
<Gino_> Devo fare sempre
<Gino_> La scrittura della iso
<onebitxajax> Gino_: si
<onebitxajax> Gino_: stai attento a faere la scrittura della iso giusta
<Gino_> Sentì ora lo sto scaricando con ubuntu come so
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> Gino_: aspe
<onebitxajax> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> Gino_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<onebitxajax> da qui
<Gino_> Ok
<onebitxajax> e precisamente
<onebitxajax> cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<onebitxajax> cosi sicuramente nn sbagli
<Gino_> Va bene
<Gino_> Siete gentili
<onebitxajax> Gino_: poi il conto e' salatissimo
<onebitxajax> tranquillo
<onebitxajax> Gino_: io mi faccio pagare in pizze offerte
<onebitxajax> (scherzo ovviamente)
<Gino_> Tranquillo
<Gino_> Se capìti dalle mie parti volentieri
<onebitxajax> :)
<cristian_c> pizzapizzapizzapizzapizza, sempre pizza
<Kijio> emm scusate
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ieri sono arrivato a quota 11
<cristian_c> :P
<onebitxajax> Kijio: dica
<Kijio> editor gdm ?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmm
<Kijio> che quelli che funzionavano un tempo son tutti senza repo
<cristian_c> Kijio, c'è il caro file di configurazione
<enzotib> Kijio, gdm? è da un po' che ubuntu usa lightdm
<cristian_c> Kijio, oppure tweaks
<Kijio> nooo a manina noooo
<cristian_c> che versione hai?
<Kijio> tweaks non lo trovo piu'
<cristian_c> lol
<Kijio> vi pasto uname
<cristian_c> non del kernel
<cristian_c> versione di *buntu
<Kijio> l'ultima di mint (ora mi picchiate .. lo so .. ) :P
<enzotib> !chat | Kijio
<ubot-it> Kijio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kijio> mm
<Kijio> vado di la' allora
<gino> qlk
<gino> in linea
<onebitxajax> gino: si
<onebitxajax> installa lubuntu
<gino> ciao ho eleminato ubuntu
<gino> iil collegamneto che mi hai dato nn va
<gino> potresti per favore ridarmi il file per lubuntu
<onebitxajax> htpp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gino> ?
<gino> pero l ho scaricato anche senza copia la iso à
<onebitxajax> non ho capito
<gino> l ho sscaricato con un un collegamento
<onebitxajax> che significa?
<onebitxajax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gino> non ho scritto la iso , ma un collegamento
<gino> si sto scaricando la iso ora poi ch efaccio
<onebitxajax> quello che hai fatto per installare ubutnu
<onebitxajax> gino: unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<onebitxajax> gino: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<onebitxajax> usa questo soft per masterizzare la iso su pen usb
<gino> ok
<gino> nero va bene
<gino> ?
<gino> oppure  nno
<onebitxajax> [13:15:25] < onebitxajax> gino: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<onebitxajax> [13:15:37] < onebitxajax> usa questo soft per masterizzare la iso su pen usb
<gino> la dimensione di 698 mb
<Andrea14> ciao
<Andrea14> ho problemi con il wiki
<Andrea14> chi può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Andrea14: cioè?
<Andrea14> non riesco a modificare qualunque pagina o crearne una nuova
<Andrea14> poichè
<Andrea14> mi esce la scritta non ti è consentito
<Andrea14> modificare questa pagina
<jester-> Andrea14: materia di #ubuntu-it-web
<Andrea14> in che senso?
<jester-> drvi comunque avere un account launchpad
<Andrea14> già fatto da diversi mesi
<Andrea14> comunque sono passato all'altro
<Andrea14> canale chiederò li
<Andrea14> grazie dell'aiuto
<jester-> Andrea14: in #ubuntu-it-web e in #ubuntu-it-doc c'è chi si occupa del wiki
<Andrea14> ok grazie
<itDany83> Salve a tutti
<itDany83> Mi presento
<itDany83> mi chiamo Daniele alias itDany83
<itDany83> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<onebitxajax> ciao io sono onebitxajax alias il pluri campione del mondo di niubbagine
<onebitxajax> piacere
<itDany83> il piacere e mio
<itDany83> ascolta io ho un problema
<onebitxajax> spara
<itDany83> non riesco ad installare diablo 2 tramite winr
<itDany83> wine
<onebitxajax> argh non saprei
<itDany83> mi dice quando inserisco il disco 2
<itDany83> che non riescie a copiare un file mpq
<itDany83> Magari qualcun'altro qui puo risolvere il mio problema
<itDany83> cmq grazie lo stesso
<itDany83> di dove sei?
<itDany83> io sono di venezia provincia
<onebitxajax> motlo lontano
<itDany83> ok
<itDany83> ho 30 anni comunque:)
<itDany83> Mi piace ubuntu come sistema
<itDany83> lo sto ancora imparando
<itDany83> dato che io derivo dalla scuola windows
<onebitxajax> fai bene
<itDany83> te usi da molto ubuntu
<itDany83> ?
<onebitxajax> si
<itDany83> io ho sto usando una derivata per il mio netbook
<itDany83> si tratta di xubuntu 13.04
<itDany83> e non è male come distro
<Andrea14> ciao a tutti
<itDany83> ciao andrea
<Andrea14> ho problemi col wiki ecco perchè mi torov qui
<Andrea14> tu invece?
<itDany83> io problemi con installazione di un gioco tramite wine
<itDany83> e da molto che usi ubuntu, Andrea
<Andrea14> <jester->
<jester-> Andrea14: non so circa amministrazione wiki
<Andrea14> mmh ok il canale di supporto qual'era?
<jester-> itDany83: il gioco è supportato da wine?
<itDany83> il gioco è diablo 2
<jester-> Andrea14: #ubuntu-it-doc #ubuntu-it-web
<Andrea14> grazie
<itDany83> come faccio a vedere se è supportato
<itDany83> Praticamente lui quando io inserisco il secondo disco mi dice che non riesce a copiare il file d2music.mpq
<jester-> itDany83: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<itDany83> cmq io di wine ho la versione 1.5
<jester-> roba winz andrebbe usata su winz
<jester-> per quello si consiglia di tenerlo in dualboot
<itDany83> io ce lo in dual boot
<jester-> usalo
<itDany83> pero volevo vedere se con wine funzionava
<jester-> linux non è sostitutivo ma alternativo
<itDany83> mi hanno detto di wine che si poteva far girare applicativi di windows
<itDany83> e volevo provare ad usarlo
<jester-> itDany83: non tutte
<itDany83> cmq il link che mi hai dato verifico se è compatibile il gioco
<itDany83> vabbè grazie lo stesso, comunque verro ancora qui ho tante cose da chiedere sul mondo linux
<itDany83> Ora devo andare ci sentiamo
<itDany83> ciao
<osho0000> ops
<ArChAnGeL> olazze
<caranton> Problema: ho sul mio computer ubuntu e win 7. Inavvertitamente oggi ho riavviato scegliendo win 7 recovery e non win 7. Dopo ho riavviato ed è comparsa la scritta unknown filesystem. grub rescue> come faccio a risolvere il problema e riavviare almeno windows?
<osho0000> come si fa a rispondere ad una persona (no pvt) in modo che gli altri non vedono?
<enzotib> osho0000, c'è solo il pvt per quello
<osho0000> come hai fattu tu adesso enzo?
<ExPBoy> lool
<enzotib> oppure /notice nick messaggio
<enzotib> caranton, ma sei tu che hai scritto su chiedi.ubuntu-it.org?
<enzotib> osho0000, quello che ho scritto io lo vedono tutti
<enzotib> eh sì, il nick è lo stesso
<osho0000> cioe con /notice vedono tutti?
<ExPBoy> -..-
<enzotib> osho0000, no, il contrario
<osho0000> ok e se voglio che vedono anche gli altri come devo fare?
<ExPBoy> non ci credo
<ExPBoy> osho0000, ma stai scherzando vero?
<osho0000> cioe che a te fa bip e ti mostra il mio nick in rosso
<osho0000> ee no :)
<osho0000> non ho mai usato irc..
<pasqualino> salve ... ho un problema c'è la cpu che và al massimo. Facendo top ho capito che deve essere un problema di kworker
<enzotib> osho0000, quello è una caratteristica del client
<enzotib> osho0000, quando appare il tuo nick fa così, basta che lo metti nel messaggio
<pasqualino> il pc non è mio ma di mia zia ... e usa ubuntu 13.04 ...
<enzotib> pasqualino, kubuntu?
<osho0000> enzotib grazie mille :)
<osho0000> scusate :)
<enzotib> yw
<pasqualino> sto cercando di capire che ha combinato anche perchè ha il mio stesso pc
<pasqualino> no usa ubuntu 13.04
<pasqualino> enzotib ciao
<enzotib> ciao pasqualino
<enzotib> pasqualino, scrivi in un terminale: top -bn1 | head -20
<enzotib> pasqualino, copia il risultato e incollalo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | pasqualino
<ubot-it> pasqualino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pasqualino> ok .. asp che sono su team wiever e la sto facendo entrare in chat
<pasqualino> ti pare che ora la cpu è bassa
<pasqualino> ecco enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992662/
<pasqualino> mi sa che non si vede su questo
<pasqualino> enzotib riesci a capire qualcosa ?
<pasqualino> ora c'è migration che consuma il 70%  e vari kworker ... enzotib
<enzotib> pasqualino, ma l'hai eseguito sul computer che non va, oppure sul tuo?
<pasqualino> sul computer che non và .. ma non riesco a beccarlo
<enzotib> pasqualino, se magari rispondi alla mia domanda...
<pasqualino> allora se io vedo dal monitor di sistema mi escono questi valori
<pasqualino> invece non mi escono in top
<pasqualino> l'ho eseguito sul computer che non và
<pasqualino> se vedi c'è la voce migration .. che di media è il 40% / 60% della cpu
<pasqualino> enzotib se vuoi provo a fare una foto al monitor di sistema
<enzotib> pasqualino, scusa, ho problemi di connessione
<pasqualino> :-)
<pasqualino> dimmi che posso fare enzotib
<enzotib> pasqualino, ok, fai uno screenshot, vediamo
<pasqualino> quale è il servizio per le immagini
<pasqualino> paste image
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<moz_> salve, ho un portatile lenovo con ubuntu 12. NOn funziona il bluetooth. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<moz_> ho anche un problema audio. All'improvviso l'altoparlante sinistro ha smesso di funzionare e quello destro è diventato bassissimo
<pas-laura> http://imagebin.org/267801 enzotib
<pasqualino> ok incollato la foto enzotib
<enzotib> vedo
<enzotib> pasqualino, pgrep -fl wine
<enzotib> su pastbein
<pasqualino> lei ha detto che ha installato delle cose per le faccine
<pas-laura> è solo un rigo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992737/
<pasqualino> ecco enzotib
<enzotib> pasqualino, a me sembra che quello che appensantisce in questo momento è proprio teamviewer
<pasqualino> no lo faceva anche prima che mi chiamava
<enzotib> pasqualino, da quello che vedo non c'è niente di particolarmente critico
<pasqualino> il fatto che va a momenti .. se vdi la foto dove c'è scritto kworker .. si mettono al 30% e sono 3 processi
<pasqualino> cosa è kaworker .. migration è sul 50% .. il problema che non riesco a prende il momento esatto
<pasqualino> kworker
<enzotib> pasqualino, sono processi di sistema, quello col k è una cosa del kernel, ma secondo me non sono quelli il problema
<enzotib> se un problema c'è
<pasqualino> bah ...
<pasqualino> ora stacco teamwiever ...
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<davide_> ho un problema con la stampante epson da collegare con la vodafone station 2
<davide_> chi mi aiuta per favore?
<pasqualino> enzotib .. ti faccio parlare con i miei zii
<pas-laura> ciao soo Paolo
<pasqualino> enzotib :-) è un pò avanti con l'età
<pasqualino> trattamelo bene :-)
<enzotib> pasqualino, ok, spiegate qual è il problema
<pas-laura> si sto con un piede nella fossa
<enzotib> addirittura :)
<pas-laura> è lentissimo incluso il mouse, le lettere si bloccano e si autoriproducono, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeece spaziaturre
<pas-laura> avanti con l'ettua sorella....
<pas-laura> vedete come scrive io digito una lettera e ne scrive un'altra...
<enzotib> pas-laura, ha sempre fatto così? oppure, da quando dà questo problema? in concomitanza con l'installazione di qualche applicazione?
<pas-laura> è da un paio di giorni e proprio due giorni fa ho installato dei nuovi emoticon
<pas-laura> emoticon su facebokk
<davide_> qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installzzione con vodafone station 2 per favore
<enzotib> pas-laura, ma solo sul browser è lento oppure in qualunque operazione?
<enzotib> !chat | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pas-laura> solo sul browser
<davide_> ma su ubuntu
<davide_> ho problemi
<pas-laura> si
<davide_> ho problemi ad installare una stampante con ubuntu.....chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chi | davide
<ubot-it> davide: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<davide_> cioè???
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !aiuto | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davide_> ma il tasto tab che centra allora?
<cristian_c> davide_, il tasto tab c'entra se vuoi autocompletare un nick
<cristian_c> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<davide_> gde
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> davide_:
<cristian_c> eh
<davide_> davide_: aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> davide_: ho un problema con ubuntu per installare una stampante.
<enzotib> pas-laura, prova a lanciare da terminale: firefox -safe-mode
<enzotib> pas-laura, e vedi se così va meglio. È un controllo che facciamo
<cristian_c> !chiedi | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> davide_, se non spieghi il problema ci vediamo costretti a ricorrere alla sfera magica
<davide_> non so cosè la sfera magica. se capissi più facilmente quali sono le regole, le seguirei volentieri
<davide_> davide_:
<pas-laura> per favore dimmi come si fa....
<davide_> cristian_c: ciao cri la stampante che ho installato funziona direttamente attaccata al pc ma se la collego con la vodafone station, ubuntu non me la vede
<davide_> cristian_c: ci sei cristian
<enzotib> pas-laura: premi la sequenza Alt-F2, poi scrivi esattamente firefox -safe-mode poi premi invio
<pas-laura> fatto
<enzotib> pas-laura: ho dimenticato di dire che firefox doveva essere psento prima di fare questo comando
<pas-laura> ok allora ricomincio
<enzotib> pas-laura: quindi chiudi tutte le finestre di firefox e ripeti
<Newbuntu> Ciao a tutti, chi può darmi una mano?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Newbuntu
<ubot-it> Newbuntu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pas-laura> enzotib però anche questa pagina sta su firefox
<davide_> come faccio a far comparire la stampante se la collego alla vodafone station? ubuntu non me la legge
<pas-laura> slla pagina ffox safe mode
<enzotib> pas-laura, ti aiuterà pasqualino a tornare qui
<pas-laura> ok
<enzotib> davide_, perché ubuntu dovrebbe vedere una stampante non collegata ad ubuntu?
<enzotib> !webchat | pas-laura
<ubot-it> pas-laura: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<Newbuntu> Bene, ieri ho provato ubuntu 13.04 64bit live da una iso caricata su penna usb. Dopo pochi minuti il portatile si inizia a surriscaldare ed entra in funzione la ventola, che non smette mai di girare... ho letto che è un problema del kernel che devia il calcolo della grafica sul processore anzichè sulla scheda video... cosa posso fare??
<davide_> enzotib: se la stampante è collegata al pcubuntu me la vede tramite apllicazione stampanti....se invece la collego tramite la vodafone station 2 per metterla in rete, ubuntu tramite l'applicazione non la vede
<davide_> enzotib: e su internet ho trovato delle indicazioni....le seguo ma non funziona
<enzotib> davide_, secondo me il problema è della vodafone station, non di ubuntu, quindi non so cosa dirti
<davide_> enzotib: altri della chat in questi giorni hanno provato ad aiutarmi e mi hanno mandato tutti lo stesso link ma ubuntu continua a non vedere la stampante
<davide_> enzotib: la station funziona benissimo
<davide_> ma cè qualcosa da impostare nelle funzioni di qualche programma
<enzotib> davide_, forse non mi sono spiegato, non so come aiutarti, quindi parla alla chat e non a me direttamente
<davide_> enzotib: ok grazie
<davide_> la stampante non viene letta dalla applicazione
<davide_> chi sa qualcosa?
<Newbuntu> dunque nessuno sa rispondermi riguardo il mio problema?
<davide_> la stampante non viene riconosciuta dal sistema operativo. cosa devo fare?
<ame> ciao
<ame> qualcuno conosce un programma che analizza la superficie del disco?
<cristian_c> ame, in che senso?
<ame> un programma che faccia una scansione del disco
<ame> per correggere errori o latro
<Kijio> ???
<ame> un controlla dell'hardisk insomma
<Kijio> ciao a tutti
<akis24> sera a tutti
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao akis24
<DaRcHaNgEl> tu usi steam
<akis24> no DaRcHaNgEl
<matteo> #symfony
<UBU_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema di surriscaldamento  con ventola sempre accesa quando faccio girare ubuntu 13.04 in live da penna usb...cosa può causare ciò?
<Al_> Sera a tutti! Qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle delucidazioni riguardo il fatto che( e premetto che so davvero poco di informatica), nonostante io non abbia, almeno volontariamente, diviso lo spazio dell'HD, quando vado a controllare con Gparted mi appaiono 3 partizioni?
<nannes> Al_: Chiedilo agli sviluppatori di Windows   :)
<nannes> sono partizioni supplementari, nascoste, utilizzate da windows per diversi scopi (tra cui la gestione del boot e del ripristino di sistema)
<UBU_> Buonasera, voglio presentarvi il mio problema, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<riccardo> ciao !!
<riccardo> mi serve un aiuto
<mibofra_pidgin> ciao riccardo :)
<mibofra_pidgin> che succede ?
<mibofra_pidgin> descrivici l'accaduto xD
<riccardo> buona sera
<riccardo> all'ultimo per avviare l'installazione quando ho gia selezionato la partizione in cui installare ubuntu mi dice un errore del file systen
<riccardo> system*
<BnnNomad> Buona sera a tutti,ho una richiesta d'aiuto
<BnnNomad> Ho effettuato qualche giorno fa l'avanzamento di versione dalle 12.04 alla 12.10 ed ho perso completamente l'integrazione con PIDGIN e adesso non riesco a ristabilirla
<spartacus_72> sera
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> scusate, editor di partizioni gparted
<uait> se lo scarico mi fa cambiare la partizione?
<uait> o lo devo avviare da cd etc etc?
<DaRcHaNgEl> lo puoi installare
<DaRcHaNgEl> e usare anche da live
<DaRcHaNgEl> quando masterizzi o copi la iso
<uait> quindi ad esempio a me su ubuntu rimangono 4 gb con quello posso aumentarli prendendoli da win vista?
<DaRcHaNgEl> di solito è sconsigliabile
<DaRcHaNgEl> muovere le partizioni con sistemi installati
<DaRcHaNgEl> pero si è fattibile
<uait> ma rischio di fare danno?
<DaRcHaNgEl> quanto spazzio puoi recuperare da win
<uait> me ne bastano 2-3 gb
<uait> spazio con una z xD
<DaRcHaNgEl> mmm io sconsiglio ma chiedi
<DaRcHaNgEl> ad altri
<Gino> Buonasera
<Gino> Chi mi può rispondere su lubuntu
<slacko16178> hi
<slacko16178> tromba
<slacko16178> ciao maroloccio
<maroloccio> ciao
<maroloccio> dimmi
<maroloccio> cosa posso fare per te?
<slacko16178> tu la conosci claudia?
<jester-> avanti! tirate fuori claudia
<slacko16178> ma dove diavolo è finita
<slacko16178> maroloccio ma dove hai messo claudia
<maroloccio> wow
<maroloccio> inaspettato!
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-17
<akis24> giorno
<Tzr> ciao
<Tzr> scusate è la prima volta che uso questo strumento e devo anche anticiparvi che sono nuovo anche di ubuntu e ho un problema di autospegnimento sul mio pc portatile. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tittilisa> ciaoo a tutti
<tittilisa> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore
<tittilisa> sto provando a fare un aggiornamento della versione di Ubuntu
<tittilisa> ma quando vado in gestione aggiornamenti avvio installa aggiornamenti e dopo poco mi esce una finestra RICHIEDE L'INSTALLAZIONE DI PACCHETTI NON FIDATI
<tittilisa> e non riesco ad andare avanti
<akis24> tittilisa: hai aggiunto ppa esterni per quello hai quel msg
<tittilisa> grazie mille akis24 per la risposta, ma come posso fare??
<DD3my> tittilisa, devi entrare nella gestione dei pacchetti, ed eliminare le ppa di terze parti
<akis24> tittilisa:  apri synaptic " seleziona aggiornamenti " e poi confermi
<tittilisa> quali sono le ppa di terze parti??
<tittilisa> dove si trova synaptic
<DD3my> tittilisa, allora
<DD3my> tittilisa, vai nel gestore aggiornamenti > impostazioni ( che lo trovi giu in basso a sinistra) >
<DD3my> poi in Altro software
<DD3my> li troverai tutti i pacchetti :)
<tittilisa> devo spuntare tutti??
<DD3my> tittilisa, no devi spuntare solamente quelli di terze parti che non ti permettono di andare avanti con l installazione
<tittilisa> ok
<DD3my> tittilisa, e stai attento a cosa spunti
<tittilisa> cosa po' succedere??
<Tzr> ragazzi, vi espongo questo problema: il computer va in autospegnimento da solo. mi appare una schermata nera in cui è scritto che il computer ha ricevuto una mail in cui si chiede lo spegnimento del computer..
<Tzr> di fatto si spegne e al riavvio ed il successivo boot può durare anche 5 minuti..
<DD3my> tittilisa, che ti puo dare errori di altro tipo
<DD3my> tittilisa, hai fatto?
<tittilisa> in un certo senso si, perché mi è apparsa la finestra applicazione dei cambiamenti ma per il momento la barra non è ancora partita ma il computer sta pensando
<tittilisa> non so se fare annulla oppure aspettare
<DD3my> tittilisa, cosa hai spuntato per ora?
<tittilisa> non ricordo ora precisamente ma quello dove c'era scritto terze parti o simili
<tittilisa> sta ancora pensando che faccio??
<DD3my> tittilisa, lascialo pensare per un istante
<tittilisa> ah ah ah ok
<tittilisa> di nuovo richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<tittilisa> l'azione portrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate
<tittilisa> il problema che gestore aggiornamenti mi chiede di aggiornare 592 voci
<tittilisa> non c'è un modo per eliminarlo
<akis24> tittilisa:  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<tittilisa> 10.010
<tittilisa> vorrei aggiornarla
<akis24> tittilisa:  ehhhhhh ma quella non è piu' supportata
<tittilisa> come devo fare??
<akis24> tittilisa: spiacente devi reinstallare almeno la 12.04 lts o l'ultima 13.04
<tittilisa> come devo fare per reinstallare la 12.04
<akis24> tittilisa:  scaricare l'iso di ubuntu 12.04 masterizzare l'immagine su un disco  o usb e poi installare
<akis24> tittilisa:  da qui  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<tittilisa> mi puoi indicare il link
<akis24> fatto .. tittilisa
<akis24> tittilisa: seleziona la versione che ti serve e poi scaricala
<tittilisa> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<tittilisa> quale versione LTS??
<tittilisa> grazie mille del supporto
<uait> ciao
<uait> mi spiegate a prendere 1-2 gb da windows con gparted?
<uait> non quello della live, ma quello installato da usc
<uait> qua c'è lo screen
<uait> http://dumpshare.net/images/5260316screen.png
<uait> c'è nessuno?
<uait> mapreri io so che tu sai aiutarmi
<letizia_> salve, utilizzo xubuntu 12.04 lts, accidentalmente ho cancellato dalla barra in alto l'icona del volume e quello della posta come faccio a rimetterle? grazie.
<letizia_> salve, utilizzo xubuntu 12.04 lts, accidentalmente ho cancellato dalla barra in alto l'icona del volume e quello della posta come faccio a rimetterle? grazie.
<akis24> letizia_:  usi unity , xfce o altro DE ?
<letizia_> xfce in quanto il notebbok è un po datato
<akis24> letizia_: clicca col destro del mouse sulla barra e aggiungilo di nuovo
<letizia_> ho già provato an andare in aggiungi nuovi elementi ma non compare nulla del volume mentre quello della posta non è lo stesso di quello di prima.
<akis24> pannello > aggiungi nuovi elementi  seleziona avviatore  e po clicchi su simbolo + e vedi se trovi li l'icona che ti serve
<akis24> letizia_:  oppure pannello > aggiungi nuovi elementi   devi aggiungere  "plugin indicatore"  e avrai icona volume e rete
<letizia_> era la seconda grazie, un'ultima cosa non riesco a far funzionare un indicatore meteo, ne ho installati due da ubuntu center, uno va ma non è il caso mio il secondo manda una finestra di crach. mi potete dare una dritta?
<akis24> letizia_:  mai usati ...
<letizia_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
<letizia_> sono importati per il mio lavoro devo risolverlo al più presto, non so se è il caso di installare una docky in sostituzione a quella di xubuntu.
<akis24> letizia_:  vedi tu chi meglio di te ..
<cristian_c> non sapevo che il meteo fosse fondamentale Xd
<akis24> cristian_c:  <letizia_> sono importati per il mio lavoro devo risolverlo al più presto ..
<akis24> cristian_c:  consigliala tu
<cristian_c> akis24, ma uno si installa stormcloud
<cristian_c> a pagamento
<akis24> a pagamento uhm....
<cristian_c> eh
<letizia_> non mi funziona neanche quello di aggiungi nuovi elementi.
<cristian_c> paga caro e ...
<cristian_c> letizia_, forse il servizio è offline
<cristian_c> non disponibile, guasto tecnico, ecc...
<letizia_> capito
<akis24> letizia_: comunque il meteo di xfce non funziona per un cambio di licenza da open a prprietaria ma se cerchi la soluzione è disponibile... ;)
<akis24> proprietaria*
<cristian_c> akis24, svelato l'arcano
<cristian_c> XD
<akis24> wow cristian_c
<lollo> ciao
<akis24> ArChAnGeL:  stunatu 200 eurozzi!!!
<lollo> scusate ma qual'è la domanda di iscrizione, quella dove c'è scritto quale calzatura è famosa in italia?
<cristian_c> akis24, eh, tu l'hai svelato :P
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> lollo, ?
<lollo> dimmi
<cristian_c> <lollo> scusate ma qual'è la domanda di iscrizione, quella dove c'è scritto quale calzatura è famosa in italia?
<lollo> ecco, non riesco a rispondere
<cristian_c> ?
<lollo> alla domanda di iscrizione
<lollo> perchè io vorrei iscrivermi ma ho provato tante volte e nn riesco a rispondere
<lollo> alla domanda di verifica
<infrid> ciao!
<sabastian> verdi
<Nino_> Buongiorno scusi ma per masterizzare xubuntu devo usare per forza il dvd?
<LoZioNe> buongiorno :)
<tittilisa> ciaoo
<LoZioNe> yeah! ma allora non siete tutti in ferie ;)
<tittilisa> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<LoZioNe> dipende da cosa chiedi
<tittilisa> sto cercando di fare l'aggiornamento ad una versione successiva di ubuntu
<tittilisa> ma sto letteralmente impazzendo
<LoZioNe> che versione du Ubu usi?
<tittilisa> sono riuscita a scompattare l'iso
<tittilisa> io la 10.00 qualcosa
<LoZioNe> è vecchiotta... :P
<tittilisa> :-)))
<tittilisa> ho scaricato la ver 12.04
<tittilisa> il file iso
<LoZioNe> dovresti scaricarti la 12.04 o successive
<LoZioNe> okk
<tittilisa> poi
<tittilisa> ho scompattato l'iso
<tittilisa> sto cercando di copiarlo sulla usv
<tittilisa> usb
<LoZioNe> hai seguito il wiki del forum per creare la usb?
<tittilisa>  ??
<LoZioNe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<pasqualer> salve, ho qualche problema con l'installazione di adobe flash player su chromium
<tittilisa> devo seguire tutta quella procedura
<LoZioNe> esatto
<LoZioNe> così ti crei la usb avviabile
<LoZioNe> ricordati di impostare da Bios la usb come primaria
<LoZioNe> e fai attenzione alle partizioni di Win se ne hai
<tittilisa> i file che ho scaricato iso c'entra??
<tittilisa> oppure è inutile
<Tzr> ciao. qualcuno può darmi una mano? grazie in anticipo..
<LoZioNe> la .iso è l'immagine del cd che andrai a creare sulla usb
<LoZioNe> Tzr cosa ti serve?
<Tzr> ho un problema di autospegnimento al pc..
<LoZioNe> tipo?
<Tzr> mi appare una schermata tutto nera in cui si dice che il sistema ha ricevuto una mail che ordina lo spegnimento del pc. a questo punto si spegne :(
<ArChAnGeL> lol
<LoZioNe> O.o
<Tzr> lo spegnimento non sugue regole e al riavvo il boot è molto lungo..
<LoZioNe> Tzr S.O. ?
<ExPBoy> :)
<Tzr> ubuntu ora vedo quale comunque l'ultimo
<Tzr> e comunque il problema era presente anche con altre versioni :(
<ExPBoy> Tzr, questa è nuova della mail che ordina lo spegnimento
<ExPBoy> (almeno per me)
<LoZioNe> a me sa di spammone ^^
<Tzr> 13.04 ubuntu
<ArChAnGeL> sarebbe da vedere il log
<Tzr> ma il computer si spegne e la finestra nera sempra quella del boot
<Tzr> come posso pubblicarlo? non sono pratico :(
<ExPBoy> Tzr, stai dicendo che il pc si spegne da solo?
<LoZioNe> quoto ArChAnGel
<Tzr> si
<Tzr> come trovo il log e come ve lo invio?
<Tzr> stamane nel giro di due ore si sarà spento 5 volte.. ieri in 8 ore mai..
<Tzr> non so se può esservi utile, comunque quando avvio il computer (sempre) mi appare una finestra del boot in cui si dice che il bios ha disabilitato qualcosa.. so di non esservi di grande aiuto con queste informazioni ma di più non sono in grado di fare :(
<LoZioNe> hai toccato qualcosa da Bios?
<Tzr> no no
<pasqualer> qualcuno può aiutarmi, non riesco a far funzione adobe flash player su chromium
<LoZioNe> Tzr non saprei aiutarti...mi dispiace devi aspettare qualcuno più smanettone di me :(
<ExPBoy> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<pasqualer> thank you
<Tzr> il mio è un pc portatile non recente e mi è venuta l'idea che magari si surriscalda e viene inviato un comando di spegnimento.. zione come posso pubblicare il log? se vi serve, lo metto on-line volentieri. grazie in ogni caso :)
<ExPBoy> Tzr, eh mi sa che è quello il problema
<Tzr> ok se fosse questo, come posso appurarlo?
<LoZioNe> potresti provare Bodhi Linux che è più leggero, o cmq una distro Linux leggera
<ArChAnGeL> metti la mano sotto il portatile se scotta
<ArChAnGeL> XD è quello
<Tzr> ok è quello :)
<ArChAnGeL> a parte gli scherzi
<Tzr> dimmi
<ArChAnGeL> controlla se i fori di uscita non sono ustruiti
<ArChAnGeL> comprati na bomboletta di aria compressa e dagli na bella soffiata
<ArChAnGeL> se no passa dal gommista e lo fai con il copmpressore
<ArChAnGeL> poi con circa 20 euro ti compri na base per il portatile con le ventole
<ArChAnGeL> un po ti dovrebbe aiutare
<Tzr> ottimo, mi siete stati molto utili... grazie. proverò a raffreddare il pc e poi vediamo cosa accade :)
<Tzr> buona giornata
<ArChAnGeL> Tzr: HAI ANCHE WINDOWS SU QUEL PC
<ArChAnGeL> scusate caps
<Tzr> no
<Tzr> lo avevo ma ora non più..
<ArChAnGeL> guarda qusto pacchetto
<ArChAnGeL> psensor
<ArChAnGeL> ti dovrebbe dare le temp del notebook
<ArChAnGeL> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors hddtemp psensor
<ArChAnGeL> il cpmado per installare
<ArChAnGeL> cosi ti regoli se è per colpa delle temp
<Tzr> ok grazie ancora :)
<ArChAnGeL> di nulla
<LoZioNe> certo che il supporto Forum/Chat di OpenSuse lascia un'pò a desiserare... :P
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<ExPBoy> :P
<ExPBoy> LoZioNe, da ieri non è cambiato niente?
<LoZioNe> sono sia in chat che sul forum per risolvere 2 problemi messi in croce e sono bloccato senza risposte...
<Tzr> l'ho appena installato ora vi riporto i valori
<ExPBoy> e noi cosa possiamo farci?
<LoZioNe> ExPBoy: è solo una constatazione ;)
<ExPBoy> lol
<ArChAnGeL> !paste | tzr
<ubot-it> tzr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> LoZioNe, sarebbe come dire a un tifoso del milan che l'inter è una pessima squadra
<ExPBoy> :)
<LoZioNe> ua!ua!ua!
<LoZioNe> beh dai...come s.o. non è male
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> sotto alcune cose meglio pure di Kubuntu ;)
<Tzr> lo sto usando ma non è chiarissimo sai? almeno per me :(
<Tzr> i valori sono compresi tra i 41 e i 100 gradi comunque..
<ArChAnGeL> !chat | Tzr
<ubot-it> Tzr: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tzr> scusate :(
<Tzr> ehi ma non ho incollato nulla.. ok grazie ancora siete stati molto utili :) a presto
<ArChAnGeL> lol
<akis24> ciao
<Guest26710> salve
<tittilisa> ciaooo a tutti
<tittilisa> ho bisogno ancora di un aiuto
<tittilisa> ho fatto l'immagine disco da usb
<tittilisa> adesso devo entrare nel bios ma non so come
<enzotib> !enter | tittilisa
<ubot-it> tittilisa: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<tittilisa> ok scusa
<akis24> uhm
<tittilisa> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao tittilisa
<tittilisa> mi hai aiutato già stamattina, ma come vedi sono ancora in alto mare
<tittilisa> come devo fare
<akis24> tittilisa: entrare nel bios dipende dal pc comunque di solito è o il tasto  " canc " o ppure qualcuno dei tasti fn ossia esempio f11 o altro leggibene in avvio del pc ...
<akis24> tittilisa:  è un portatile ?
<tittilisa> si un asus eeeoc
<akis24> tittilisa:  modello esatto e ti dico se no se hai manuale ecc lo trovi li
<akis24> tittilisa:  dovrebbe essere in generale f2 sul tuo premi ripetutamente in avvio
<tittilisa> asus  eeepc series pc 900
<akis24> tittilisa: questo leggo .. Premi ripetutamente "F2" all'avvio, mentre se hai attivo il boot booster, premi "ESC" (sempre a raffica) e quando appare la schermata a caratteri del bios, premi "F2".
<enzotib> tittilisa, ho giocato con un eeepc recentemente, come dice akis24 il tasto da premere all'avvio è F2
<enzotib> dopodiche la pendrive la trovi nell'elenco degli HD, anziché nei "removable media"
<enzotib> (ovviamente partendo con la pendrive già attaccata)
<letizia> salve a tutti, vorrei capire perché il mio notebook quando vedo i video su youtube vanno a scati.
<enzotib> letizia, la rete è ok?
<letizia> si, provato anche a metterlo con la lan, ho notato che si vede bene ma l'audio va a scatti. inoltre adobe flash non riesco ad aggiornarlo da firefox
<enzotib> letizia, infatti non si aggiorna da lì
<letizia> si, ubuntu software center credo
<enzotib> letizia, esegui questo comando nel terminale: dpkg --get-selections | grep -E 'flash|gnash|swf|adobe'
<enzotib> !pastebin | e copia l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> e copia l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<letizia> ok
<letizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996402/
<shoryumike> questo canale rulla >_>
<enzotib> letizia, sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<enzotib> letizia, poi riavvia il browser
<letizia> ok
<letizia> scusa ma non è cambiato nulla
<letizia> l'audio va a scatti
<enzotib> letizia, non è che facciamo magie, si cerca di capire il problema e risolverlo, il buon esito non è assicurato
<enzotib> letizia, rifai: dpkg --get-selections | grep -E 'flash|gnash|swf|adobe'
<letizia> ok
<letizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996432/
<akis24> letizia:  solo per curiosita' che browser usi ?
<cristian_c> lol
<letizia> mozilla firefox
<letizia> mozilla firefox 23
<akis24> letizia: apri un video qualsiasi su youtube e clicca col destro del mouse sul video  e controlla se hai abilitata " accelerazione hardware "
<letizia> fatto è abilitata
<akis24> letizia:  hai abilitato il risparmio emergetico ?
<letizia> oooo ummm non so
<letizia> dove si vede
<akis24> letizia: dipende da che usi come DE xfce unity ecc ?
<letizia> xfce di xubuntu
<akis24> letizia: impostazioni - gestore impostazioni - gestore energia
<akis24> letizia: o da terminale dai questo sudo pm-powersave false
<letizia> fatto avvio un video
<akis24> letizia: prova a chiudere il browser prima e poi prova
<letizia> si
<letizia> non va ancora a scatti
<letizia> può essere i driver della scheda video?
<tittilisa> akis24: riesco ad entrare nel bios a modificare l'avvio sulla pen ma l'aggiornamento no parte come devo fare
<akis24> letizia: potrebbe essere pure  comunque per prima cosa proverei a eliminare flash e reinstallarlo
<letizia> ok
<akis24> tittilisa:  non parte aggiornamento ma parte la live di ubuntu da installare nel caso ..
<akis24> letizia: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<akis24> io devo scappare adesso ...
<akis24> vi aiutera' qualcuno altro
<letizia> ok
<tittilisa> grazie :-))9
<letizia> grazie mille
<akis24> figuratevi
<akis24> :)
<tittilisa> qualcuno mi può aiutare per l'installazione della versione 12.04??
<letizia> dove è il problema
<letizia> usb o cd
<tittilisa> ho provato con usb
<tittilisa> ma credo di aver scaricato per ben due volte il file non corretto
<letizia> il pc o il notebook legge da boot le key usb?
<tittilisa> si credo di
<letizia> credi?!!!!!, va bene, prima cosa fammi capire l'immagine .iso l'hai scompattata?
<tittilisa> ora facciamo passo passo, sei hai tempo, primo devo scaricare versione lts o lrs versione comunità?
<letizia> a tua scelta io posseggo la lts per un supporto di canonical, comunque puoi optare anche per lrs sono bravi fidati.
<enzotib> lrs? e cos'è?
<letizia> lts
<tittilisa> si era capito
<letizia> procedi tempo libero ha un termine
<tittilisa> ci vuole un po'
<cristian_c> lol
<tittilisa> scusa, sto riprovando a scaricare il file,
<letizia> stai scaricando l'.iso?
<tittilisa> si
<letizia> ora quale sistema stai utilizzando
<letizia> ora quale sistema stai utilizzando?
<tittilisa> poi procedo con sistema/amministrazione/creatore dischi
<letizia> ok
<cobra> salve a tutti
<cobra> vorrei chiedere un aiuto su come creare un file profile
<enzotib> cobra, spiegati meglio
<cobra> posso postare un link?
<cobra> dovrei creare un file che mi lancia in auto questo comando  swapon /var/mounts/sda1/swap
<enzotib> cobra, all'avvio del pc?
<Mac89> scusate una domanda che non centra nulla, sto usando vm ed ho impostato la modalità scalata dello schermo, ma non ricordo più come tornare indietro, che combinazioni di tasti devo usare?
<cobra> no quando monto un hd, ho creato un file di swap su un hd esterno e ogni volta che lo collego lo devo montare
<tittilisa> non ci credo mi dice che ci vogliono 3 ore per scaricare il ile
<remix_tj> Mac89: con virtualbox?
<cobra> seguendo una guida mi fermo al punto Affinchè lo swap sia attivo ad ogni avvio del router bisogna creare una cartella etc nell'hd esterno e creare un file profile con la seguente riga: swapon /var/mounts/sda1/swap
<Mac89> remix_tj: si
<remix_tj> Mac89: credo ctrl di destra - f
<remix_tj> o qualcosa del genere
<enzotib> cobra, ma perché hai bisogno fi questo file di swap, se posso chiedere?
<cobra> certo che puoi chiedere sto usando un modem di alice per scaricare a pc spento solo che la ram e poca 16mb
<Mac89> remix_tj: mi a portato in fullscreen comunque da li sono tornato indietro ed è tornata come volevo, grazie.
<Mac89> remix_tj: per info era ctrl dx + c
<enzotib> cobra, a pc spento?
<cobra> si
<cobra> ho collegato un hd esterno e installato udm 4.0 beta
<enzotib> cobra, ma se swapon lo fai sul pc e poi lo spegni, a che serve?
<enzotib> e cos'è udm?
<cobra> lo swap lo faccio su hd esterno
<cobra> collegato al modem di telecom tramite usb
<cobra> http://umbacos.altervista.org
<enzotib> cobra, più ascolto, più penso che non c'entri niente con ubuntu
<enzotib> il fatto che lo swap sia su un disco esterno non cambia il fatto che ci sia bisogno di un kernel che lo usi
<enzotib> quindi un pc acceso
<enzotib> o comunque un sistema di qualche tipo che sia in funzione
<enzotib> e dev'essere quello che ha attivato lo swap
<cobra> ma io voglio solo sapere come creare questo file con quel comando
<ArChAnGeL> cobra: ma che devi combinare?
<cobra> mi servirebbe sapere come creare un file profile con dentro il comando swapon /var/mounts/sda1/swap
<enzotib> cobra, se il probela non è legato ad ubuntu, ti potrei chiedere perché vuoi la risposta proprio da questo canale
<enzotib> !chat | cobra
<ubot-it> cobra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ArChAnGeL> cobra: stai utilizzando busybox
<ArChAnGeL> che non centra con ubntu
<cobra> si
<ilaria> ciao
<ilaria> ho installato ubuntu , all accensione mi chide di scegliere tra windows ed ubuntu, scelgo ubuntu ma mi dice che non ho i permessi x  collegarmi alla rete wifi di casa. potete aiutarmi??
<enzotib> ilaria, il wifi ha probabilmente una password, te la chiede?
<ilaria> no. Non me la chiede. io clicco sulla mia rete , sperando e pensando mi chieda la pass, ma non me la chiede e mi dice che non ho i permessi
<ilaria> sai il motivo?
<enzotib> ilaria, apri un terminale e scrivi id
<enzotib> solo id, e premi invio
<enzotib> copia l'output qui
<ilaria> enzo, non sono così pratica, potresti dirmi passo passo come fare e dove cercare le cose? grazie
<enzotib> ilaria, premi Ctrl-Alt-t  dovrebbe aprirsi un terminale
<ilaria> non si apre niente
<enzotib> ilaria, Alt-F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal (supponendo che hai una ubuntu standard, e non xubuntu, lubuntu o kubuntu)
<ilaria> nulla lo stesso .. sisi ubuntu normale
<Mac89> premetto che riguarda arch ma la loro chat non mi funziona :) per qule motivo il comando 'hostnamectl set-hostname hostname' mi dice 'run/dbus/system_bus_socket: file o dir non esistente' e se volessi editare il file /etc/hosts devo cambiare la colonna <hostname> scusate ancora ma non saprei dove sbattere la testa.
<enzotib> ilaria, non è possibile, o hai qualcosa di rotto, o almeno una delle cose che ho detto deve funzionare
<ilaria> ho  il desk arancione rosse in alto a dx solo le coe di avvio ossia tastiera , wifi e spegni, Non va nessuno ddei 2 modi
<uait> ilaria non riesci ad aprire il terminale?
<ilaria> no
<uait> ma perchè in privato non rispondi ò.ò?
<ArChAnGeL> ctrl alt T
<uait> cmq se clicchi in alto a sinistra su home si apre una schermata, scrivi terminale e ci clicchi
<ilaria> ma non ce l ho la home. vedo solo le cose a dx in alto. il resto è vuoto
<ilaria> arhangel, non funziona . già provato
<enzotib> ilaria, Alt-Stamp
<enzotib> vediamo se riusciamo a fare una schermata
<uait> glielo stavo dicendo io xD
<uait> enzotib, perchè alt? io faccio solo stamp
<enzotib> uait, beh, sì, uno lo fa dell'intero schermo, l'altro della finestra attiva, non mi ricordo mai
<uait> stamp tutto lo schermo
<uait> ilaria premi stamp (il terzo tasto da destra verso sinistra in alto se hai un portatile), poi vai qui--> http://dumpshare.net/ clicca su ds poi su upload vai su immagini e selezioni la schermata fatta dallo stamp
<uait> e ti da un link che posti qua
<uait> ilaria se ne è andata xD
<ilaria> ragazzi, mi si è bloccato il pc
<ilaria> =(
<uait> e come hai fatto a scrivere qui ò.ò?
<ilaria> scrivo da un altro =P
<uait> ilaria, hai fatto il passaggio di prima?
<ilaria> eh no perchè si è bloccato il pc su cui c'è ubuntu
<uait> e ora si è sbloccato?
<ilaria> da 10minuti si
<uait> quindi funziona
<uait> giusto?
<ilaria> eh no
<ilaria> non va nemmeno il mouse
<ilaria> si è incantato
<uait> spegni dal bottone e riaccendi
<uait> cmq poi devi fare questo-->[19:02] <uait> ilaria premi stamp (il terzo tasto da destra verso sinistra in alto se hai un portatile), poi vai qui--> http://dumpshare.net/ clicca su ds poi su upload vai su immagini e selezioni la schermata fatta dallo stamp
<ilaria> già provato dal bottone, non "risponde" ai comandi
<ArChAnGeL> ma da live funzionava
<enzotib> insomma, un pc che è un soprammobile, non fa c-a-t, non fa alt-f2, non fa stamp, non si spegne
<enzotib> o forse è un troll
<letizia> salve a tutti voi che siete chini su quella cosa che si chiama qwert. sono riuscito a risolvere il problema dei video che andavano a scatti su youtube, ho intallato il modulo mesa 3d e tutto fila liscio, ora. problema cairo-dock mi compare una fastidiosa barra nera. help me
<spartacus_72> sera
<rhcp_> salve  a tutti. ho dei problemi con l installazione di ubuntu. Non mi fa continuare l'installazione perchè non mi rileva la rete wifi
<rhcp_> sapete il motivo?
<rhcp_> .
<rhcp_> mi dice : (32) insufficient privileges . failed add/ activate connection
<rhcp_> potete aiutarmi ?
<rhcp_> -
<Guest28940> salve
<rhcp_> salve  a tutti. ho dei problemi con l installazione di ubuntu. Non mi fa continuare l'installazione perchè non mi rileva la rete wifi. mi dice : (32) insufficient privileges . failed add/ activate connection
<Guest28940> sapete dirmi come posso togliere la pass che ho impostato durante l'installazione, e che mi viene chiesta tutte le volte che accendo il pc o quando dimane inutilixzzato per un po di tempo.......
<rhcp_> -
<rhcp_> ---------buonasera a tutti.  sono alla prima fase di installazione di ubuntu 12.10 (con Wubi era già compresa) Non mi fa connettere alla mia rete wifi che ha una password ovviamente, ma se ci clicco sopra mi dice: (32) insufficient privileges . failed add/ activate connection la rete wifi ha 1 password, ma se ci clicco sopra, non me la fa inserire  Come posso fare? non posso continuare l installazione se non ho la connessione.
<rhcp__> buonasera a tutti.  sono alla prima fase di installazione di ubuntu 12.10 (con Wubi era già compresa) Non mi fa connettere alla mia rete wifi che ha una password ovviamente, ma se ci clicco sopra mi dice: (32) insufficient privileges . failed add/ activate connection la rete wifi ha 1 password, ma se ci clicco sopra, non me la fa inserire  Come posso fare? non posso continuare l installazione se non ho la connessione.
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, puoi completare l'installazione con connessione via cavo?
<rhcp__> no
<rhcp__> il pc  è fisso ed è in 1 altro piano della casa, lontano dal router
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, allora potresti completarla senza connessione,e poi aggiorni,vedendo di capire che succede al wi-fi
<spartacus_72> che scheda hai?
<rhcp__> non ne ho idea
<rhcp__> ma non mi fa proprio andare avanti
<rhcp__> se io mi loggo, mi dà schermata arancione . rossa vuota
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, sicuramente è un problema di driver della scheda wi-fi
<spartacus_72> stai installando accando a windows 7?
<spartacus_72> accanto***
<rhcp__> dici? ma windows  xp , 8 e 7 , non hann problemi a rilevarlo.
<rhcp__> nono , accanto a xp
<spartacus_72> ah ok
<spartacus_72> stai usando wubi?
<rhcp__> si
<spartacus_72> come mai la 12.10?
<rhcp__> con wubi era già compreso il 12.1o
<rhcp__> lo ha scaricato in automatico wubi
<spartacus_72> potresti annullare installazione,procurarti una 12.04 (lts) ed evitare wubi
<spartacus_72> secondo me
<rhcp__> ma io voglio avere sia windows che ubuntu
<rhcp__> sullo stesso pc
<spartacus_72> certo,ma senza wubi è meglio
<rhcp__> ma allora nn c'è partizione
<spartacus_72> che HDD hai?
<rhcp__> fisso da 38 giga
<spartacus_72> poco!!
<spartacus_72> ram?
<rhcp__> oddio , non ricordo, però bassa. ho spento il pc poco fa (sorry)
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, è bene conoscere le specifiche del proprio pc prima di valutare un OS,o peggio un dual boot
<rhcp__> eh lo so che è poco, ma dato che lo usano i miei genitori tanto x connettersi ad internet e imparare ad usarlo, hanno preferito non prendere un hd + grande
<rhcp__> l ho scelto come ultima via di salvataggio in quanto il pc è lentissimo. ci mette 30 minuti x esser pronto ad aprire 1 file o internet
<rhcp__> con ubuntu mi han detto avrei risolto il problema
<spartacus_72> potresti creare una partizione per ubuntu,dando almeno 15 gb,formattando in ext4 ed installando una lts,senza home separata. Il resto rimane ad xp
<spartacus_72> si,è vero,ma quando sei tu a scegliere come installare,non wubi
<rhcp__> ma cosa  cambia tra una live, una ltsecc?
<spartacus_72> beh,la live è live,quindi non è installata e non puoi farci quasi nulla,la lts è una long time support,quindi è aggiornata fino al 2017
<spartacus_72> le distro non lts sono sperimentali
<spartacus_72> ma anche la 12.10 può andare,a patto di conoscere le specifiche del tuo pc
<rhcp__> ma l'errore 32, come lo tolgo '
<rhcp__> ??
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ti consiglio di annullare l'installazione
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, Impossibile installare i driver per la periferica. Impossibile accedere alla posizione dei file di installazione. (Codice 32)
<rhcp__> (32) insufficient privileges . failed add/ activate connection
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ripeto,dovrebbe essere un problema di driver della scheda wireless
<rhcp__> ma dà problemi solo con ubuntu, con gli altri OS no
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, si,capita. La mia scheda ad es,aveva problemi con le linux mint,ma non con win ne con ubuntu
<rhcp__> e allora come si fa ?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ecco perchè dovresti almeno sapere che scheda hai,cosi da cercare prima i driver compatibili con ubuntu
<spartacus_72> hai 2 strade:
<spartacus_72> 1)annulli installazione
<rhcp__> sto riaccendendo il pc, cosi' ti dico i dati di ram ecc
<spartacus_72> ok
<rhcp__> la seconda via ?
<spartacus_72> se ha riavviato non serve più,ma era quella di spostare il router e connetterti via cavo
<rhcp__> eh impossibile, la presa telefonica è solo al piano di sopra
<spartacus_72> capisco!
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, potresti cmq spostare il pc,giusto x l'installazione,eventualmente
<rhcp__> ma dopo il problema della rete wifi, non me lo dà lo stesso? non potrei navigarci
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, si,ma col pc connesso cerchi la soluzione per la scheda wireless
<rhcp__> ahhnnnnn
<rhcp__> pentium 4 CPU 2.40GHZ
<rhcp__> 1.82 GHZ
<rhcp__> 1 GIGA DI RAM
<spartacus_72> HDD?
<rhcp__> 38 giga
<spartacus_72> beh...io toglierei del tutto xp,sinceramente
<rhcp__> eh.... ma se poi i imiei genitori non sanno usare ubuntu, che faccio ?
<spartacus_72> certo,dipende dall'uso che devono farne,se è solo navigazione,firefox è firefox in tutti gli OS
<spartacus_72> controlla scheda wi-fi
<lorenki> ciao tutt
<lorenki> ciao a tutti
<rhcp__> dove la trovo? perchè qui nel system information,c'è  un elencone ma non l ho mica vista
<rhcp__> mi connetto con una chiavetta wifi
<lorenki> esiste un modo per cercare un comando a partire da un suffisso?
<spartacus_72> eh...dovrei ricordare dopo anni che non vedo un winzozz...pannello di controllo,visualizza categorie,sistema,gestione periferiche
<spartacus_72> lorenki, parli del terminale,ovviamente,no?
<lorenki> si
<rhcp__> non c'è =)
<spartacus_72> lorenki, da suff non credo
<spartacus_72> cosa non c'è  rhcp__ ?
<spartacus_72> cerca gestione periferiche
<rhcp__> nisba
<lorenki> vorrei cercare un comando di cui so solo una parte del nome
<rhcp__> magari  connessioni di rete
<spartacus_72> lorenki, col tasto tab,ma con prefisso
<rhcp__>  ?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, no. devi cercare la voce sistema,poi periferiche di sistema
<lorenki> si scusa... era il prefisso
<spartacus_72> lorenki, ok,allora con tab te lo completa
<lorenki> voglio trovare un elenco di tutti i comandi con quel prefisso
<spartacus_72> lorenki, puoi! prefisso e tabulatore
<rhcp__> trovato, sistema, gestione periferiche
<rhcp__> periferiche: NETGEAR WG111v3 WIFI-G usb adapter #2
<spartacus_72> ok,segnatelo
<rhcp__> ok
<spartacus_72> apri le proprietà e controlla la versione dei drivers
<lorenki> io non so bene il comando, voglio sapere  se c'è un elenco tipo grep
<spartacus_72> lorenki, quale comando ti interessa esattamente?
<rhcp__> data driver del 2009, anche se l ho installata 2 annetti fa circa
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, cerca la versione non la data
<rhcp__> sisi, te la stavo scrivendo.
<rhcp__> 5.1175.731.2009
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, perfetto. Prendi nota
<rhcp__> ok
<lorenki> il comando per impostare la regione
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, come requisiti ci arrivi appena,eh:Processore 1 GHz x86
<spartacus_72> 1 GiB di RAM
<spartacus_72> 15 GiB di spazio libero su disco
<spartacus_72> Scheda grafica con una risoluzione minima pari a 800x600
<spartacus_72> Piastra madre capace di avvio da lettore CD/DVD o USB
<rhcp__> ok
<rhcp__> lo spazio c' è
<spartacus_72> rhcp__,rieccomi
<rhcp__> aggiorno i driver
<rhcp__> ?
<spartacus_72> non serve
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ascolta:
<spartacus_72> da qui scarichi la 12.04:http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<rhcp__> non mi intacca i dati di xp, come files programmi ecc che ho nel mio pc?
<spartacus_72> assolutamente no
<spartacus_72> però senti il mio consiglio
<rhcp__> non me lo sostituisce ?
<spartacus_72> no,x nulla
<spartacus_72> procurati unetbootin
<rhcp__> ok
<spartacus_72> prendi una chiavetta usb da 4 gb(anche da 2) e ci monti ubuntu 12.04,quello che scarichi
<spartacus_72> lo provi in live,verifichi che si connetta in wireless e poi da li lo installi
<rhcp__> ho già provato ieri
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, con quale hai provato?
<rhcp__> a metterlo su chiavetta ma niente
<rhcp__> il 12.04 tra l altro
<spartacus_72> con cosa lo hai messo?
<rhcp__> il programm che dici tu
<spartacus_72> unetbootin?
<rhcp__> poi ho provato con quello del  pinguino che non ricordo come si chiama
<rhcp__> si
<spartacus_72> hai modificato il boot del bios?
<rhcp__> cioè ?
<spartacus_72> ecco xkè non ha funzionato
<rhcp__> a me andava benissimo che appena acceso il pc, mi chiedesse se volevo windows o ubuntu
<spartacus_72> devi dire al pc di avviarsi da chiavetta usb,non da HD
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ma sarà ancora in quel modo,forse non riesco a spiegarmi
<rhcp__> si  lo so, ho visto ieri girando in internet che dovevo entrare nel bios ecc ecc... ma poi ho visto che era troppo laborioso ed i miei non lo avrebbero mai fatto
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, non devono farlo i tuoi,ma tu,una sola volta per avviare la live,e poi lo rimetti a posto. Sarebbe assurdo doverlo fare sempre
<spartacus_72> dovresti leggere un pò di wiki
<rhcp__> aspetta. io vorrei che ogni volta mi chiedesse , come con wubi, se voglio usare ubuntu o no , appena acceso il pc. Ecco perchè ho scelto wubi
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ti ripeto,te lo chiede lo stesso,se lo installi accanto ad xp,non serve wubi x questo
<rhcp__> ok allora facciamo come dici tu. Ma x accedere ad ubuntu, poi come si fa?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, nella stessa maniera,il pc ti chiede quale sistema vuoi avviare,è un dual boot. Ma il problema reale,è provare prima una live e vedere se si connette alla wi-fi
<rhcp__> se mi dici passo passo come fare, provo... senno' onestamente non so che fare. HELP
<spartacus_72> con cosa chatti adesso?
<rhcp__> w8
<spartacus_72> ??
<rhcp__> windows 8
<rhcp__> altro pc
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> riavvia quello,quando si accende,per pochi secondi ti indicherà il tasto per accedere al bios.dovrebbe essere F2,premilo
<spartacus_72> prima verifica che ti dica F2,omagari F8 e poi lo premi
<rhcp__> ok . riavvio il pc
<rhcp__> xp
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, sfoglia tu stesso queste 3 pagine:http://www.megalab.it/2655
<ArChAnGeL> ola
<rhcp__> f8 mi dice: menu' avanzato di windows. selezionare 1 opzione. MODALITA' PROVVISORIA , PROVV CON RETE, CON PROMPT DI COMANDI, NORMALE,
<rhcp__> ABILITA REISTRAZIONE AVVIO, VGA , DEBUG,
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, no
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, dovrebbe essere F2,che marca è il pc?
<rhcp__> non lo so. lo diedero a mio padre ma non c'è marca
<rhcp__> c'è solo scritto ntel inside , pentium 4
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, sei nel menù avanzato,non nel bios
<spartacus_72> riavvia e prova con F2
<rhcp__> riavviato, con f2 non succede niente
<spartacus_72> tasto esc,delete
<spartacus_72> ma dovrebbe dirtelo qual'è
<ArChAnGeL> rhcp__: ma e un portatile
<ArChAnGeL> se si guarda sotto
<rhcp__> nono , fisso
<ArChAnGeL> ci sono i codici identificativi de modello
<ArChAnGeL> a ok
<ArChAnGeL> puo essere anche che non permette il boot da usb
<ArChAnGeL> dipende quanto tempo ha sto pc
<spartacus_72> ArChAnGeL, potrebbe anche essere
<rhcp__> parecchio
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, i tasti più comun i sono: F1,F2,F10
<rhcp__> allora, mi esce sempre il menu di prima. funziona solo f8
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, vedi una voce boot? ORDINE DI AVVIO?
<rhcp__> f8 mi dice: menu' avanzato di windows. selezionare 1 opzione. MODALITA' PROVVISORIA , PROVV CON RETE, CON PROMPT DI COMANDI, NORMALE,
<rhcp__>  ABILITA REISTRAZIONE AVVIO, VGA , DEBUG
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, no! non ci siamo
<rhcp__> eh lo so
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, non ti consiglio di installare senza prima provare in live
<ArChAnGeL> spartacus_72: potrebbe anche essere chje la funzione è disabilitata da bios
<ArChAnGeL> farei un controllo su questa cosa
<spartacus_72> ArChAnGeL, ma non sappiamo da dove partire,non conosciamo il modello
<rhcp__> dove lo trovo il modello? c'è scritto da qualche parte nel pc? in qualche info del sistema, boh
<rhcp__> ooooooo
<rhcp__> è uscito il boot
<rhcp__> mi dice :
<rhcp__> MAXTOR 6E040L0
<spartacus_72> rhcp__,con quale tasto?
<rhcp__> HL - DT - STDVD - ROM  GDR8161B
<rhcp__> FLOPPY
<rhcp__> è uscito schiacciando  1dopo l altro esc f1 f2
<spartacus_72> chiedevo con quale tasto
<spartacus_72> ok
<ArChAnGeL> rhcp__: dovresti
<ArChAnGeL> togliere lo sportello
<ArChAnGeL> il modello e sopra la scheda madre
<spartacus_72> adesso muoviti con le freccette nel menu in alto
<ArChAnGeL> di solito è scritto con caratteri bianchi
<spartacus_72> ArChAnGeL, è dentro
<rhcp__> ma scelgo maxtor?
<rhcp__> o HL DT..... ?
<ArChAnGeL> rhcp__: non fare casini
<ArChAnGeL> prima capiamo che sistema hai
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, non correre,il bios è delicato
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, vedi le voci main ,advanced,etc?
<rhcp__> NO
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, dimmi cosa vedi
<rhcp__> SOLO IL BOOT
<rhcp__> e le 3 cose da scegliere
<spartacus_72> puoi fare uno screen?
<rhcp__> eeh aspè, faccio 1 foto col cell
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, guarda questa foto e dimmi se è simile a ciò che vedi:http://www.tomshw.it/cont/articolo/configurazione-del-bios-per-i-principianti-opzioni-principali/20722/2.html
<rhcp__> no
<rhcp__> magari fosse blu
<rhcp__> è tutto nero
<rhcp__> il menu piccolo bianco con dentro scelgi il devide
<rhcp__> device
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, non puoi caricarla qui,in chat...usa imagebin
<spartacus_72> fai la foco e caricala
<spartacus_72> caricala qui:http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<spartacus_72> poi ci posti il link
<spartacus_72> torno tra 5 min
<rhcp__> ECCO LA FOTO http://prntscr.com/1lul3h
<rhcp__> uso lightshoot come programma di solito
<ArChAnGeL> mmm
<ArChAnGeL> rhcp__: fai la foto
<ArChAnGeL> del bios
<rhcp__> come ci arrivo?
<rhcp__> non esce altro con f2 8 ecc
<ArChAnGeL> f2
<ArChAnGeL> per bios
<rhcp__> se lo schiaccio esce la oba della foto
<rhcp__> o mi chide se voglio ubuntu o windows
<ArChAnGeL> spegni e riaccendi
<spartacus_72>  aspetta
<ArChAnGeL> appena riacceso premi subito f2
<spartacus_72> ArChAnGeL, è giusta la foto
<spartacus_72> è nel boot
<rhcp__> ma cosa scelgo dalla foto?
<rhcp__> tra le 3?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, devi selezionare la seconda e farla diventare 1
<spartacus_72> usa le freccette
<spartacus_72> maxtor è il tuo HD
<rhcp__> una domanda... riavviando ho scelto ubunto, recovery menu
<rhcp__> adesso mi esce un menu
<rhcp__> magari è utile
<rhcp__> vi metto la foto
<rhcp__> forse il problema si risolve da li
<rhcp__> sero
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ma è una installazione incompleta
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ascolta: il tuo pc non si può avviare da usb,ma solo da dvd o floppy
<spartacus_72> quindi dovrai masterizzare la live di ubuntu su un dvd
<rhcp__>  http://prntscr.com/1lun3n
<rhcp__>  
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, la foto?
<rhcp__>    te l  ho messa
<rhcp__> non la vedi ?
<spartacus_72> no
<rhcp__> http://prntscr.com/1lun3n
<spartacus_72> ok,asp
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, è sempre una installazione incompleta,perchè l'hai interrotta,io ripartirei da zero
<rhcp__> ma come avrei fatto ad interromperlo ?
<rhcp__> non è completa perchè nn mi fa connetter
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, quindi l'installazione l'avevi completata?
<spartacus_72> hai detto che nn ti faceva andare avanti
<rhcp__> sarebbe completa se avessi fatto l aggiornamento , ossia altri  venti minuti dopo
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, scendi con le freccette su enable networkink,e poi dai ok
<spartacus_72> proviamo
<spartacus_72> networking**
<rhcp__> ora t metto la foto
<spartacus_72> ok
<rhcp__> http://prntscr.com/1lupy2
<rhcp__> messa
<rhcp__> http://prntscr.com/1lupy2
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, questo ti dimostra che l'installaz. è incompleta,e ti chiede se vuoi continuare
<spartacus_72> non potendolo connettere,sei sempre bloccato li
<spartacus_72> o porti il pc al router e continui col cavo,o annulli
<rhcp__> domani provo col cavo ethernet
<spartacus_72> ok
<rhcp__> speriamo funzioni
<rhcp__> nel caso, se non va , come ti  ri contatto ?
<spartacus_72> col cavo si connette di sicuro,bisogna vedere poi se si riesce a fixare la wireless
<spartacus_72> se non ci sono io,qui....ci sono tanti altri in grado di aiutarti
<rhcp__> ok...
<rhcp__> se invece proviamo col live adesso, dici che è meglio ?
<spartacus_72> il live è sempre meglio x provare,ma col tuo pc non puoi da usb,solo da dvd
<spartacus_72> devi masterizzare ubuntu
<spartacus_72> cambiare ordine di boot come ti detto prima,inserire il dvd e riavviare
<rhcp__> ma non c'è modo di scaricarlo sul desk e farlo partire da lì ?
<spartacus_72> no,solo virtual box,ma nn è il caso
<rhcp__> ok
<spartacus_72> puoi masterizzare anche un riscrivibile
<spartacus_72> si avvia ubuntu e provi a connetterlo, e vedi anche come gira con la tua ram
<spartacus_72> anche se porse sarebbe meglio una distro ubuntu light
<spartacus_72> tipo lubuntu
<spartacus_72> devi provare,cmq
<rhcp__> ma che differenza c'è tra ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu ?
<spartacus_72> cambiano i requisiti,ram,programmi installati,interfaccia grafica etc
<rhcp__> secondo te, quale fa al mio caso ?
<nannes> rhcp__: specifiche di sistema?
<rhcp__> pentium 4 CPU 2.40GHZ [22:41] <rhcp__> 1.82 GHZ [22:41] <rhcp__> 1 GIGA DI RAM
<spartacus_72> sarebbe sicuramente meglio evitare le versioni di ubuntu con unity,quindi la 12.04 e successive no
<spartacus_72> le precedenti non sono supportate
<spartacus_72> ti resta lubuntu
<nannes> Lubuntu è la migliore allora. Al max Xubuntu, ma meglio la prima
<rhcp__> dite ?
<nannes> dico dico.
<nannes> Io Lubuntu la uso anche nel mio pc con 8 giga di ram
<rhcp__> io ho 1 giga
<spartacus_72> nannes, già!
<nannes> perché lxde mi gusta tanto che lo preferisco anche ad altri DE. ALmeno nel notebook, dove voglio un design minimale
<nannes> *talmente tanto
<rhcp__>  ma con le mie caratteristiche di sistema ecc,... x forza lubuntu allora ?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, se metti la 12.10 come stavi facendo con wubi,la unity sarà lentissima
<rhcp__> come faccio ad avere un pc veloce...quindi ?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, te lo abbiamo appena detto,con lubuntu vai tranquillo
<rhcp__> ok. allora lo scarico normalmente su pc e poi lo masterizzo, x forza ?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, si,scarica la iso,la masterizzi e la lanci in live,cosi la provi
<rhcp__> dove la trovo? (ho poweriso nel pc x aprirla )
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, dove trovi la iso di lubuntu?
<rhcp__> si
<spartacus_72> da zio google ;)
<spartacus_72> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<rhcp__> ok in download
<rhcp__> posso metterlo anche in un rw?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, si
<spartacus_72> ricordati però di cambiare l'ordine di boot
<spartacus_72> altrimenti non si avvia da dvd
<rhcp__> come si fa ?
<rhcp__> (ma nn posso aprire da windows , risorse pc e poi il cd aprendolo con power iso? )
<spartacus_72> come abbiamo visto prima,nel bios,la seconda voce è il lettore dvd,devi spostarlo in cima,come prima voce,usando le freccette
<spartacus_72> poi salvi e riavvii
<spartacus_72> col dvd dentro
<spartacus_72> e parte lubuntu
<rhcp__> ma se uso le freccette è x spostarmi e scegliere quale delle 3 ?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ripostami la foto di quella schermata
<rhcp__> http://prntscr.com/1lul3h
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, ok,con le freccette ti posizioni su :HL-DT_STDVD...etc e premi invio
<rhcp__> ok
<spartacus_72> la voce sale in cima,come prima della lista
<spartacus_72> il pc all'avvio,cercherà prima li l OS da avviare
<spartacus_72> ricordati poi,dopo aver installato lubuntu,di rimetterlo come adesso,altrimenti tenterà sempre di avviarsi da li
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, hai fatto una foto a metà,ci deve essere poi il tasto salva
<rhcp__> si c'era
<spartacus_72> ok
<rhcp__> ma se poi il problema c'è lo stesso x la rete, come si fa? ps, c'è un video o qualcosa d altro, x l installazione di lubuntu?
<spartacus_72> si,cerca su google wiki lubuntu
<spartacus_72> lubuntu ha un firmware wireless diverso da ubuntu 12.10,non dovresti avere problemi,in caso contrario hai una scheda wireless preistorica
<rhcp__> ahahahah al tempo era il must =P
<rhcp__> 2 annetti fa l ho prea
<rhcp__> presa
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, dai...vedrai che andrà bene
<rhcp__> speriamo
<rhcp__> a me preoccupa solo il fatto che poi , qualora i miei non lo capissero , dovrei toglierlo, come faro'?
<spartacus_72> e poi,ormai con 10/15 euro ne prendi una usb
<spartacus_72> ma ai tuoi resta xp,basta installare lubuntu accanto a XP
<rhcp__> x la chiavetta dici? è 1 chiavetta usb della netgear. presa 2 anni fa. 20 euro.
<rhcp__> si installa da solo accanto a xp?
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, vedo di spiegarmi: tu provi la live,se ti piace,la installi(dalla live stessa),prima però crei una partizione,su XP,di 20 GB,la formatti in ext4,e li dici a lubuntu di piazzare il sistema. Al riavvio,il pc (grub di ubuntu) chiederà quale OS vuoi avviare
<rhcp__> come la creo la partizione?
<spartacus_72> sai come arrivare a gestione dischi in XP?
<rhcp__> no
<rhcp__> mai fatto
<spartacus_72> azz
<spartacus_72> com'è adesso il tuo HDD? 80 gb tutto in una parte?
<rhcp__> 38 giga
<rhcp__> si tutto uno
<spartacus_72> ok,da computer,proprietà,dovresti arrivare a gestione dischi
<spartacus_72> poi crea nuova partizione,dimensione 20 gb
<rhcp__> per forza 20?
<spartacus_72> anche 15
<spartacus_72> ma per XP 60 abbondano cmq
<rhcp__> 10 andrebbe bene lo stesso ?
<spartacus_72> si,andrebbero anche bene,ma io personalmente non amo gli spazi stretti
<rhcp__> eh ma non ho tutto sto spazio mi sa (ho spento il pc =P )
<spartacus_72> scusa,non era da 80 gb?
<spartacus_72> ho capito male io?
<rhcp__> no. ti ho sempre detto 38 giga
<spartacus_72> ah,scusa
<rhcp__> tranquillo
<spartacus_72> ok,dagli 12 gb,il resto per XP basta e avanza
<rhcp__> ok. tra 4 minuti fnisce di scaricarsi lubuntu
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, adesso vado,in bocca al lupo,e se hai problemi,qui troverai sempre qualcuno capace di aiutarti
<rhcp__> ti ringrazio del tempo dedicatomi e dei consigli. buonanotte
<spartacus_72> rhcp__, notte
<Alez> Ciao a tutti
<spartacus_72> notte room
<Alez> Non so se è la sezione giusta, vorrei avere supporto, se possibile
<Alez> In pratica, proprio ieri sera, ho installato ubuntu, l'ultima versione, sul mio pc
<Alez> Affiancandolo a Windows xp
<Alez> Ora, non mi trova connessioni wi fi
<Alez> Ho cercato un po' in giro, e dicono di usare NdisWrapper
<Alez> Avete qualche idea?
<rhcp__> hai lo stesso problema mio ahahaha
<ArChAnGeL> la scheda la rileva
<Alez> Si, andando in " edit connetion " la trova
<rhcp__> si che rileva la mia rete wifi, ma nn mi fa connettere nè mettere la pas
<Alez> Come posso fare?
<Alez> Sto provando con NdisWrapper
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-18
<fabrizio> salve a tutti
<fabrizio> stò usando per la prima volta smuxi... ma mi mancano i fondamentali....
<fabrizio> come cambio nick?
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<pasquale> salve
<pasquale> ho un problema con l'installazione di adobe flash e non riesco a venirne a cap
<pasquale> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pasquale> la domanda è su come installare il plugin per vedere i video, ho fatto già alcuni tentativi con adobe ma niente
<akis24> pasquale:  dovresti provare dal software center  a installare adobe flash
<pasquale> ok ora provo
<pasquale> scusate ma dal software center non trovo adobe per selezionarlo
<akis24> pasquale: cerca flashplugin-installer  vedi se lo trovi
<pasquale> no ho cercato sia in scarica software che software installati eppure è strano perchè ce l'ho nella cartella scaricati
<akis24> pasquale: da dove l'hai scaricato ?
<pasquale> dal sito ufficiale la versione tar.bz
<pasquale> *gz
<akis24> pasquale eliminalo  e poi da iquesto comando dal terminale  : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pasquale> ok allora elimino il file scaricato?
<akis24> pasquale:  si cancella
<pasquale> ok ora eseguo
<pasquale> siccome ho lubuntu il comando l'ho digitato uguale scrivendo lubuntu ok?
<akis24> pasquale:  uhm  prova casomai lo metti per come è scritto
<pasquale> mi dice dopo la lettura : lubuntu-extras è già alla versione più recente
<akis24> pasquale:  dovrebbe funzionarti con lubuntu correttamente visto che usi quella
<pasquale> ora ad esempio youtube dovrebbe andare?
<akis24> pasquale: a un certo punto dell'installazione ti verra' chiesta qualche conferma conferma
<akis24> prima finisci tutta la procedura dopo dovrebbe andare tutto
<pasquale> no ma l'installazione non è partita proprio
<akis24> pasquale: ma sul terminale hai dato il comando è non è partito nulla ?
<pasquale> no è partito il comando ma mi dice che c'è già l'ultima versione installata
<akis24> pasquale: allora era installato gia' prima dovrebbe funzionarti
<pasquale> magari, chromium mi dice impossibile caricare shockwave flash
<akis24> pasquale: hai provato con firefox ?
<pasquale> no semplicemente perchè voglio usare chromium come browser
<pasquale> firefox non c'è nemmeno installato
<akis24> pasquale: aspetta qualcuno che ne sappia piu' di me
<pasquale> posso provare a disintallare e re installare no?
<akis24> pasquale: dovresti controllare nei plugin di chromium per controllare ..
<akis24> pasquale: chrome://plugins/  e vedi che trovi per vedere se è abilitato
<akis24> pasquale: chromium://plugins/
<pasquale> il file flash c'è questo significa che è abilitato?
<akis24> pasquale: non uso chromium .. non saprei se è da spuntare da qualche parte ecc comunque c'è
<pasquale> se provo a cancellare il file all'interno della cartella che mi hai indicato, o provo a sostituirlo mi dice accesso negato come mai?
<akis24> pasquale: quel comando non si riferisce alla cartella ma al browser dovrebbe mostrarti i plugin
<akis24> pasquale: comunque ti ripeto non uso chromium aspetta se qualcuno ti risponde
<akis24> pasquale: il comando che hai letto si scrive nella barra degli indirizzi ..
<pasquale> mi da la ricerca google se la metto negli indirizzi
<akis24> prova cosi sul browser chrome:plugins  o chromium  pasquale
<akis24> pasquale:  leggi qui https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/108086?hl=it
<pasquale> ok ho trovato la pagina mi da flash player ma niente ancora
<pasquale> nel frattempo mi puoi dare i comandi per disinstallare e poi re installare flash player?
<akis24> pasquale: sotto il nome sembra dovresti attivare o disattivare dipende dallo stato in cui si trova
<pasquale> niente ancora
<pasquale> ragazzi chi mi aiuta con chromium??
<pasquale> aiuto con chromium
<ExPBoy> !info chromium
<ubot-it> Package chromium does not exist in raring
<ExPBoy> pasquale, non c'è supporto
<pasquale> in che senso?
<ExPBoy> che non c'è nei repo ufficiali
<ExPBoy> prova a chiedere in chat
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pasquale> e come devo fare per vedere i video ??
<ExPBoy> usa firefox
<pasquale> chrome non è possibile?
<ExPBoy> pasquale, io non lo conosco non so aiutarti
<pasquale> ok ora ci provo, ma siccome ho smanettato un pò non so più se adobe è installato o no
<pasquale> scusa eh ma non riesco neanche a far partire firefox, ho scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale, italiano per linux, poi ho estratto tutto nella mia cartella personale
<ExPBoy> pasquale, usare i repo no?
<ExPBoy> apri un terminale  e digita sudo apt-get install firefox
<pasquale> cioè nel forum?
<ExPBoy> ma va la
<pasquale> fatto da terminale ora devo riavviare?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> avvia firefox e vedi se hai i plugin installati
<pasquale> dove me lo ha installato non vedo l'icona di lancio di firefox
<ExPBoy> che ne so vai su youtube e prova
<ExPBoy> che DE stai usando?
<pasquale> cos'è DE?
<ExPBoy> usi gnome unity kde .... :?
<ExPBoy> ecc ecc
<pasquale> no ad essere sincero non so nemmeno cosa sia
<ExPBoy> pasquale, usi ubuntu?
<pasquale> uso lubuntu
<ExPBoy> apri un terminale e digita firefox
<pasquale> ok
<ExPBoy> (mai usato lubuntu)
<pasquale> niente mi dice failed
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> chissà che hai fatto
<akis24> pasquale: che pc hai processore, ram ecc ?
<akis24> scusa eh ExPBoy  solo curiosita'
<pasquale> no aspettate è partito, il mio pc è molto vecchio 512 ram processore non ne ho idea, forse nvdia force o simile
<ExPBoy> -.-
<ExPBoy> akis24, no problem fai pure
<ExPBoy> pasquale, sai da una bici non si può pretendere di vincere il motogp
<pasquale> va bè il computer è da buttare lo so ma visto che con lubuntu in qualche modo va...
<pasquale> il comando per installare flash player?credo che ora sia disinstallato
<akis24> pasquale: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pasquale> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> e ma con 512 di ram sarà una lumaca con il rimorchio
<pasquale> credo che firefox abbia qualche problema
<ExPBoy> pasquale, non è firefox ad avere problemi
<pasquale> vabbè ma già quando lo avvio a terminale mi dice failed
<ExPBoy> hai fatto qualche casino
<ExPBoy> c'è un gestore pacchetti in lubuntu?
<pasquale> ora provo a disintallarlo e poi reinstallarlo
<pasquale> si
<ExPBoy> ecco disinstalla
<ExPBoy> sperando che non hai sputtanato altro
<pasquale> se ricopio l'errore iniziale di firefox può essere d'aiuto?
<akis24> pasquale: lascia perdere tanto hai chromium
<pasquale> per oggi mi arrendo..
<akis24> pasquale dai da terminale sudo lshw -C cpu  e poi posta il risultato qui ...
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ecco
<ExPBoy> lol
<oniric> salve, ho un problema se provo a cliccare su chiudi sessione con lubuntu dice operazione non riuscita anche se fino a ieri funzionava
<oniric> c'è qualcuno?????
<WebbyIT> Qualcuno ha qbittorrent installato? Mi potete confermare che il suo file .desktop è qbittorrent.desktop ?
<ArChAnGeL> buongiorno
<nannes> WebbyIT: che ci vuole a verificare? aprilo con un editor di testo e vedi dentro
<nannes> comunque è al 99,99999999999% lui
<itDany83> buona domenica a tutti
<itDany83> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò
<itDany83> come va
<jester-> bene
<itDany83> Non sono ancora riuscito a installare Diablo tramite wine
<jester-> se non è supportato hai voglia
<itDany83> ma perche sia supportato che si deve fare
<itDany83> forse riesco a installare sacred
<enzotib> controllare su appdb.winehq.org, mi pare
<jester-> nulla aspettare che a qualche sviluppatore gli venga lo sghiribizzo di renderlo wine compatibile
<itDany83> aspettiamo allora ehehe
<jester-> nel frattempo fai il boot in winz che va di sicuro
<itDany83> infatti
<itDany83> che fai nella vita
<itDany83> studi o lavori
<itDany83> ciao devidCoq
<itDany83> Ora vado ciao
<wesleymarco> ciao
<wesleymarco> mi insegnate dei trucchetti hacker
<WebbyIT> nannes, mica ce l'ho installato, ne ho voglia di installarlo, per quello chiedevo
<nannes> e allora a che serviva quella info se non l'hai neanche installato?
<jester-> rivato pure fleurtherock: fiore rocchettaro
<jester-> o che cresce sulla pietra?
<fleurtherock> jester-, no! profumo di fi...a
<fleurtherock> se vuoi ti spiego l'rigine di questo nick
<jester-> solitamante sa di spalla di maila un po stantia
<jester-> maiala
<fleurtherock> ah
<fleurtherock> asetta allora che ti do la spiegazione
<fleurtherock> jester-, hai mai visto il film scent of woman?
<jester-> nu
<fleurtherock> guardalo perchè è molto bello e divertente
<fleurtherock> inoltre al pacino, alla fine, dopo il discorso finale, incontra una professoressa e lui riconosce il profumo che lei porta: fleur the rock
<fleurtherock> e mi sembrava divertente
<fleurtherock> cmq
<fleurtherock> ti consiglio di vedere il primo film "profumo di donna con gassman che è micidiale, e il remake con al pacino dopo
<fleurtherock> entrambi esilaranit
<onebitxajax> fleurtherock: jester e' gia uscito, non ce piu nel canale
<onebitxajax> fleurtherock: [15:01:04] -!- jester- [~jester@unaffiliated/jester-] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<fleurtherock> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0rPbwN0gbA
<fleurtherock> guarate uesta scena
<itDany83> salve sono sempre io itDany83
<itDany83> volevo sapere se si installa ubuntu eliminando windows
<itDany83> si puo poi ritornare a windows o è impossibile
<itDany83> se si formatta il disco con la formattazione di basso livello si risolve
<itDany83> c'è qualcuno che mi sa rispondere
<fleurtherock> itDany83, devi reinstallarlo usando il partizionamento
<itDany83> Allora un mio amico per errore a installato ubuntu sull'intero disco cancellando windows
<itDany83> questo gli ha modificato il grab
<itDany83> sicche se mette il cd di windows non gli fa fare il boot
<itDany83> anche se nel  bios è impostato il boot da cdrom
<onebitxajax> itDany83: andiamo con ordine
<onebitxajax> instalazione intero disco= perdita totale dei dati. puo dire addio a tutto quello che aveva sul pc
<onebitxajax> chiariamo subito questa cosa
<itDany83> si lo so la gia fatta
<itDany83> non è per la roba
<onebitxajax> per re-installare windows basata da bios dire che vuole fare il boot da cd
<itDany83> non aveva niente di importante
<itDany83> appunto
<itDany83> l'ha fatto ma quando riavvia non gli fa fare il boot
<onebitxajax> ma prima di farequesto,deve tramite ubuntu creare spazio per linux, altrimenti windows caneclla linux
<onebitxajax> itDany83: strano
<itDany83> installando linux gli ha modificato mbr
<onebitxajax> si ma nn centra col boot di cd windows
<itDany83> quello che volevo sapere era se effettuando una formattazione di basso livello si risolveva
<fleurtherock> onebitxajax, ha ragione devi modificare le partizione altrimenti non ti cancella linux ma bensì il bootloader
<fleurtherock> addio io vado a fare la pulizie
<itDany83> il cd di windows funziona lo testato su un altro pc
<onebitxajax> itDany83: secondo me forcse il cd e' graffiato
<itDany83> buone pulizie
<onebitxajax> ah ecco
<onebitxajax> mi sembra strano
<onebitxajax> sicuro che e' attivo il boot da bios?
<itDany83> si
<onebitxajax> sicuro sicuro?
<itDany83> si
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> itDany83: ma praticamente nnavvia il cd va dritto in  ubuntu giusto?
<itDany83> mbr è nel disco giusto
<itDany83> si
<onebitxajax> non centra mbr comunque
<aiutubuntu> Salve a tutti, non riesco a rimpicciolire le icone tutto esagerato manco da settings
<itDany83> che distribuzione di ubuntu hai
<aiutubuntu> la 13
<blero> scusate posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<blero> cè nessuno?
<itDany83> si ci siamo
<aiutubuntu> cat /etc/issue
<itDany83> cmq in che senso hai le icone ingrandite
<aiutubuntu> ho la 13.04 mi e' di nuovo scomparso pure il settaggio audio, il baco non e' stato aggiustato allora :(
<blero> chiedo scusa
<aiutubuntu> 800x600 di risoluzione su uno schermo 1679
<blero> ecco la domanda: ho un hp compaq nx7300
<aiutubuntu> 16/9 volevo dire
<blero> che linux è consigliabile istallarci?
<itDany83> aiutubuntu magari hai installato male ubuntu
<itDany83> blero il tuo e un notebook o un netbook
<blero> notebook
<onebitxajax> blero: questo? http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3511&review=HP+nx7300
<blero> esattamente stavo per mandarvi lo stesso link!
<aiutubuntu> tutto enorme http://troll.ws/image/4c7234f2#.UhDMvbyLcgk
<onebitxajax> blero: lubuntu
<onebitxajax> !releases | blero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'releases'
<onebitxajax> !release | blero
<ubot-it> blero: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<blero> scusa ma ubuntu o lubuntu?
<aiutubuntu> il bello e' che avevo l'edizione precedente alla 13.04 che non riuscendo a rimpicciolire ho upgradato spreando che si risolvesse e invece ora che devo fare?
<onebitxajax> blero: Lubunu
<blero> ok vedo che comunque si trovano anche dal sito ufficiale . dal tuo link quali dovrei aprire?
<itDany83> io consiglio xubuntu
<onebitxajax> blero: ce scritto lubuntu
<itDany83> xbuntu è migliore di lubuntu secondo me
<blero> riscusa! ultima domanda: ho letto che alcuni hanno avuto dei problemi nella configurazione del wireles. sono problemi ormai risolti o tuttora è possibile averne?
<itDany83> io non ho mai avuto problemi dalla 12.04
<itDany83> e derivate
<itDany83> ha sempre funzionato bene il wirles
<itDany83> wireless
<aiutubuntu> itdany83 parli con me?
<itDany83> con blero
<aiutubuntu> ah ok e a me a parte formattare o cambiare distro cosa consigli di fare? non c'e' da terminale un opzione per settare lo schermo?
<itDany83> che io sappia da terminale non conosco comandi per lo schermo anke perche e poco che uso ubuntu
<blero> mi spiego: è il portatile della mia ragazza e ormai è bello che andato. visto che me lo ha dato (sperando che io lo buttassi) ho deciso di installarci uno di questi sistemi operativi. la mia paura era che wirless annessi e connessi non funzionassero (ho letto vecchi posti che trattavano l'argomento). cmq vi ringrazio farò sommamente tesoro dei vostri consigli!
<aiutubuntu> ok spero che qualcuno si faccia avanti allora
<itDany83> blero io sono alle prime armi con linux pero sono felicissimo di condividere quello che imparo
<blero> io ormai sono anni che ce l'ho ma mi pare che piu vado avanti e meno capisco ahahahha
<itDany83> cmq Piacere io sono Daniele
<blero> piacere mio sono Marco!
<blero> gia che cisono ti chiedo ... 32 bit o 64? quale va scelto?
<itDany83> va in base al tipo di sistema che hai se ha 32 o 64
<blero> ok allora cerco
<itDany83> e logico che se tu hai un portatile che non e 64 bit non puoi installare un 64bit
<blero> si ma credevo che in base a quelle caratteristiche scritte prima si riuscisse a capire se era un 32 o 64
<itDany83> di che anno è il portatile
<itDany83> è molto vecchio
<itDany83> di che modello è?
<blero> stiamo avviando il pc forse ci riusciamo
<itDany83> ora vado ci sentiamo
<itDany83> ciao
<blero> ciao e grazie boss!
<gino> ciao a tutti , per favore qulacuno mi puoi indirizzare per scaricare lubuntu? grazi emille
<gino> non c' e nessuno
<blero> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<blero> pronti
<blero> stanno tutti li
<blero> trovato?
<gino> per copiare la iso cosa mi consigli?
<gino> ho easy burn
<gino> va bene?
<chionatan> ciao, ho bisogno di disabilitare la scheda wireless interna del mio laptop, e continuare a usare quella esterna (USB). Mi sapreste dire come fare?
<nannes> chionatan: con il comando ifdown
<nannes> sudo ifdown nomeinterfaccia
<nannes> ovviamente nomeinterfaccia=scheda-interna
<chionatan> ma come posso fare in modo che succeda a ogni start-up?
<nannes> chionatan: per esempio disabilitando il caricamento del modulo del kernel corrispondente. *SOLO* Se non è utilizzato da altre periferiche, ovviamente
<chionatan> Trovato, posso editare /etc/rc.local
<nannes> chionatan: no, quella è la scelta da evitare
<nannes> non ha senso lanciare il comando ad ogni avvio, quando lo puoi disabilitare completamente
<nannes> stai solo rallentando il pc
<chionatan> il punto è che devo farlo fare a distanza sul computer di mia mamma
<nannes> ebe? è uguale
<chionatan> nannes: intendo dire che vorrei fare qualcosa di semplice da poter fare al telefono con mia madre. Non ho alcuna esperienza con disabilitamenti dei moduli del kernel.
<nannes> chionatan: al telefono? lol
<akis24> ciao
<nannes> comunque è più semplice fare questo che aggiungere righe all'rc.local
<nannes> basta un comando per vedere il modulo del kernel interessato
<chionatan> nannes: come si farebbe?
<nannes> con lspci -k   vedi il modulo interessato
<nannes> per disabilitarlo c'è rmmod
<nannes> ma assicurati che non sia usato da altro hardware (come la scheda esterna :D)
<nannes> chionatan: se lo vuoi ancora più preciso, dopo lspci -k ci metti il grep
<nannes> lspci -k|grep -EiA3 net
<nannes> Kernel driver in use: NOMEMODULO
<chionatan> e come per vedere se quel modulo lo usa anche la scheda esterna
<chionatan> ?
<nannes> lo vedi con quello ^^  ;)
<Mimmo> Buona sera non riesco a connettere un Nokia Lumia 520 con usb su ubuntu 12.04 , come faccio ?
<chionatan> nannes: quindi, se la scheda esterna usa un'altro modulo apparirà nella stessa lista ma con la voce  "Kernel driver in use:" diversa?
<nannes> ovvio :)
<chionatan> ok
<chionatan> nannes: poi rmmod NOMEMODULO o altre opzioni
<e2pi> Ciao, non si avvia la scheda grafica -HP con Nvidia geforce g8400. Che fare?
<e2pi> Ho provato già a caricare ripristino, ma niente!
<nannes> yes chionatan, ovviamente con privilegi root
<chionatan> grazie
<chionatan> nannes: spero che funzioni
<Mimmo> Supporto del cavolo
<ambarabaci> ciao
<spartacus_72> salve
<ck92> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno in ascolto? vorrei porre il mio problema...
<Army3> ciao
<Army3> scusate
<Army3> ciao
<Army3> ciao
<Army3> scusate
<Army3> ho un problema
<Army3> nn riesco a cancellare il mio w7 x installare ubuntu
<Army3> quando premo f2 o f6 o f8 o f11 non mi risp il bot praticamente mi dice. File found boot roba simile e nn mi permette di mettere le priorità
<Army3> come faccio??
<Army3> ho tolto la batteria cm suggerivano ma nada
<itDany83> salve a tutti
<ArChAnGeLvola> ciao
<itDany83> ho un problema
<itDany83> un mio amico ha per errore installato ubuntu eliminando windows
<itDany83> ora non riesci piu a fare il boot  per installare windows
<itDany83> ora ce un modo per ripristinare tutto comera prima
<itDany83> Poi volevo sapere mbr è sull'HDD o sul bios
<itDany83> Non so che fare
<ArChAnGeLvola> per errore
<itDany83> gia
<ArChAnGeLvola> non si installaun sistema operativo
<itDany83> cosi mi ha detto
<itDany83> praticamente ora riconosce solo ubuntu
<ArChAnGeLvola> certo
<ArChAnGeLvola> la fortuna sarebbe
<itDany83> lui vorrebbe toglierlo e installare windows
<ArChAnGeLvola> se ha selezionato installa a fianco di windows
<itDany83> per poi cercare di installare ubuntu in dual boot
<itDany83> non gli e venuto fuori installa accanto a windows
<ArChAnGeLvola> o.O
<ArChAnGeLvola> domandare prima di fare danni no XD
<ArChAnGeLvola> comunque se avete il cd/dvd di windows
<itDany83> a lui gli usciva installa ubuntu eliminando windows
<itDany83> poi
<itDany83> firmatta creando LVM
<ArChAnGeLvola> mha..
<ArChAnGeLvola> comunque
<itDany83> formatta con LVM crittografato
<ArChAnGeLvola> inserite il dvd di windows
<itDany83> o partizionamento
<itDany83> gia fatto
<itDany83> non vede il boot
<ArChAnGeLvola> che pc è
<itDany83> anke se dal bios e impostato il boot da cd
<itDany83> pentium 4
<itDany83> fisso
<ArChAnGeLvola> qindi hai il dvd di ubuntu
<ArChAnGeLvola> o cd che sia
<itDany83> si
<ArChAnGeLvola> ora stai su ubuntu
<itDany83> cmq ora non ho il pc davanti
<itDany83> quindi non posso provare
<itDany83> cmq se mi dici i passaggi
<itDany83> glieli passo al mio amico
<ArChAnGeLvola> prima devi installare windows
<ArChAnGeLvola> poi ubuntu
<itDany83> lo so e quello che cerchiamo di fare
<itDany83> non vede il boot
<ArChAnGeLvola> quando inserite il cd di ubuntu segli opzione installa a fianco di windws
<itDany83> del cd windows
<ArChAnGeLvola> windows sta su dvd non cd
<itDany83> Lui ora a solo ubuntu installato
<itDany83> su cd
<ArChAnGeLvola> allora non potete fasre nulla
<itDany83> ha windows xp su cd
<ArChAnGeLvola> serve sia windows che ubuntu
<itDany83> ce un modo per ricreare mbr
<ArChAnGeLvola> se hai formattato
<ArChAnGeLvola> come lo recuperi il sistema?
<itDany83> non ha ankora formatato
<ArChAnGeLvola> allora non capisco
<ArChAnGeLvola> su quel pc cosa è installato
<itDany83> ok grazie lo stesso
<itDany83> sul pc è installato ubuntu come unici sistema
<spartacus_72> sera
<zico> hi
<ArChAnGeL> olaz
<enrico__> ciao ragazzi...
<enrico__> disturbo s chiedo perchè non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu
<MorganWheadfield> buonasera a tutti
<MorganWheadfield> spero possiate darmi una mano
<MorganWheadfield> ciao jester
<enzotib> !chiedi | MorganWheadfield
<ubot-it> MorganWheadfield: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MorganWheadfield> prima volta che loggo qui e non sapevo le regole
<MorganWheadfield> ho appena installato ubuntu studio 13.04 su portatile HP 6715S, non si attiva la scheda wireless e quindi di conseguenza sotto al voce network mi fa vedere solo la scheda ethernet; l ethernet collegando il cavo funziona perfettamente.... sto seguendo al guida sul forum con cui installare i driver windows della scheda tramite ndiswrapper......  tutto ok fino a quando non digito sudo mobprobe ndiswrapper    ( mi rsponde con
<MorganWheadfield> non so che fare
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: Manca un pezzo? Hai scritto "Mi risponde con ........??
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: che scheda wifi è
<MorganWheadfield> ci sono
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: che scheda wifi è
<MorganWheadfield> risponde con Fatal: Module ndiswrapper not found
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: lspci | grep -i network se integrata
<MorganWheadfield> il portatile monta una scheda broadcom
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: non serve nessun wrapper da guida forum del cazzo
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: fa vedere la riposta al comando
<jester-> MorganWheadfield:  sveglia
<MorganWheadfield> non da risposta
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: lspci | grep -i network
<MorganWheadfield> stavo attendendo al risposta del terminale ma non scrive
<jester-> scrivi bene
<MorganWheadfield> scritto perfettamente come hai postato tu
<MorganWheadfield> non da risultati
<jester-> allora metti nel pastebin la ripostr la comando lspci
<jester-> !paste | MorganWheadfield
<ubot-it> MorganWheadfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MorganWheadfield> mi manda a capoi e da riga vuota
<MorganWheadfield> non scrive nulla
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: è integrata la scheda vero?
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: lspci cosa fa?
<MorganWheadfield> se non erro dovrebbe essere ccollegata con un connettore
<MorganWheadfield> non è direttamente integrata nella scheda madre
<MorganWheadfield> lspci non da risultati, digitando quella stringa e dando invio mi manda a capo senza scrivermi nulla
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: quindi usb?
<jester-> se portatile o intgrata o usb
<MorganWheadfield> jes è collegata alla scheda madre internamentre tratmite uno slot di espansione con mini connettore flat
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: lspci non da risultati? hai un pc scatola vuota?
<jester-> è impossibile che lspci non dia riposta
<jester-> risposta
<MorganWheadfield> ti riscrivo la stringa dimmi se la digito corretta
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: ma è un portatile o fisso
<MorganWheadfield> lspci | grep -i network
<MorganWheadfield> portatile
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: terminale e lspci e basta
<MorganWheadfield> e io ti scrivo dal fisso
<jester-> leggi o vai random
<jester-> madu
<MorganWheadfield> ora ha dato risultati
<jester-> il pc in questione è portatile o cosa
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: sei dal pc in questione collegato ethernet?
<MorganWheadfield> si è collegato tramite ehternet
<MorganWheadfield> la staccco?
<jester-> allora metti nel paste la riposta
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MorganWheadfield> dammi un attimo che entro in chat dal portatile
<ArChAnGeL> z-z-
<MorganWheadfield> incollato ora
<qwebirc442696> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000879/
<MorganWheadfield> questo qui sopra è il log
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: non si vede nessuna wifi, broadcom è la eth
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: in winzoz funza?
<MorganWheadfield> infatti l errore sta li
<MorganWheadfield> si che funziona
<MorganWheadfield> su linux invece non me la fa attivare dal pulsante di accensione
<MorganWheadfield> il driver mi dice che è caricato
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: driver di che
<MorganWheadfield> della wireless
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: non ho capito come è collegata sta wifi se non integrata ma in lspci non compare nessuna wifi
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: lsusb
<MorganWheadfield> lsusb non da risultati
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: maddai
<jester-> pc senza porte usb?
<MorganWheadfield> jes lo so sembra che ti sto rpendendo in giro
<jester-> esatto
<MorganWheadfield> ma non è così
<jester-> o hai un pc mezzo morto
<MorganWheadfield> sto cavolo di portatile ha uno slot d espansione accanto alle ram
<jester-> almeno i bus usb li deve vedere
<MorganWheadfield> dove c'è avvitata la wireless che è collegata alla main traminte un cavetto
<MorganWheadfield> da bus da 1 a 6
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: di fatto in pspci non c'è nessun hw wifi
<MorganWheadfield> 1 2.0
<jester-> le usb sembrano morte
<MorganWheadfield> 5 1.1
<MorganWheadfield> ha solo due porte usb
<MorganWheadfield> il portatole è del 2007
<jester-> MorganWheadfield:  in winzoz funza?
<MorganWheadfield> funziona tutto perfettamente da xp a windows 7
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: la wifi anche?
<MorganWheadfield> si jes
<MorganWheadfield> funziona tutto correttamente sotto windows
<MorganWheadfield> ti posso incollare il link della scheda tecnica del notebook?
<jester-> forselinux non gestisce lo slot di espansione perche in lspci non si vede
<ArChAnGeL> MorganWheadfield: ma che problema hai
<MorganWheadfield> ciao angel
<nannes> lspci non lo vede? :O
<jester-> lspci vede una periferica rico
<MorganWheadfield> ho un portatile hp che ha una scheda wireless broadcom collegata tramite slot di espansione, non la vede
<MorganWheadfield> ho seguito la procedura con ndiswrapper per caricare i driver windows
<MorganWheadfield> ma non c'è verso di farla andare
<nannes> MorganWheadfield:  lancia questo ---> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nnk|pastebinit
<MorganWheadfield> eseguo dammi un attimo
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: fai sta procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000899/
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: spara pure marca e modello (preciso) del portatile
<MorganWheadfield> hp 6715s
<qwebirc442696> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000903/
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: aaaah quel nb ce l'aveva mio padre :D
<MorganWheadfield> questo che ti ho incollato è facendo la precedura di patebinit
<MorganWheadfield> sai come risolvere nan?
<MorganWheadfield> ti pago una birra
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: nulla nulla, l'avevi già incollato prima
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: boh ora vediamo
<nannes> sembra ci siano già diversi threads nel forum a proposito di sto problema
<MorganWheadfield> guarda con me linux quando si tratta di wireless è sempre rognoso
<MorganWheadfield> mi ha dato problemia nche con una wirelss usb della d-link anni fa
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: Sembra sia un problema dell'interruttore on/off del wifi
<nannes> quello sopra la tastiera, che su windows diventa blu quando è attiva
<nannes> ora che stai su linux non è blu, giusto?
<MorganWheadfield> no
<MorganWheadfield> spento
<MorganWheadfield> non da segni di vita
<nannes> devi entrare nel bios e settare l'opzione "lan/wlan switching" su OFF
<nannes> (fonte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947473)
<MorganWheadfield> riavvio il portatile spe
<MorganWheadfield> fortuna ho due pc
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: dopodiché se ancora non funziona, non usare ndiswrapper!! ma segui questa guida: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<nannes> sperando  che non abbia già rovinato la configurazione provando ndiswrapper
<MorganWheadfield> eh speriamo
<MorganWheadfield> sto riavviando il note
<nannes> quanto ci vuole O.O
<MorganWheadfield> si è riavviato ora
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: ok, fai sti due comandi
<nannes> questo il PRIMO:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nannes> SECONDO:  lspci -nnk|pastebinit
<MorganWheadfield> lanciando il primo comando
<MorganWheadfield> la vede
<nannes> :)
<nannes> Ok, ora fallo però, e poi posta pure il link al pastebin
<MorganWheadfield> spe
<MorganWheadfield> sto installando il primo poacchetto che mi hai dato
<nannes> bene. grazie a quel pacchetto, d'ora in poi non avrai bisogno di incollare a mano sul paste, basterà aggiungere"|pastebinit" alla fine di ogni comando, e fa tutto da solo ;)
<MorganWheadfield> ok quindi pora vado con la guida che mi hai linkato sopra?
<MorganWheadfield> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<MorganWheadfield> nannes scusami sto davvero a digiuno con linux
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: NO! ho detto di fare tutti e due i comandi
<MorganWheadfield> questi due li ho eseguiti
<nannes> perché dobbiamo accertare se i  bcmwl-kernel-source vanno bene o se hai bisogno di firmware-b43-installer
<MorganWheadfield> ok
<MorganWheadfield> i due comandi che mi hai scritto sopra relativi a pastebinit li ho eseguiti
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: Ebè scusa, il link ce lo vuoi incollare qui oppure siamo veggenti? :)
<MorganWheadfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000939/
<nannes> eoh finalmente :)
<MorganWheadfield> no sono io che sono fuso
<MorganWheadfield> e il problema è che ne sono pure consapevole di esser fuso
<nannes> ok segui quella guida ;)
<jester-> MorganWheadfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000899/
<jester-> un'ora fa
<jester-> fallo e poi riavvi a il pc
<nannes> sì jester, ma se prima non disabilitava il wlan-switch con quei driver ci faceva poco...
<MorganWheadfield> lo switch ora è disabilitato
<nannes> appunto. continua la procedura
<jester-> MorganWheadfield:  è il firmware
<jester-> il driver sta nel kernel
<jester-> e togli il driver wrapper e pure il wrapper
<MorganWheadfield> sto facendo la procedura del log un attimo
<jester-> nannes: un'occhiata a dmesg?
<nannes> che vuoi trovarci nel dmesg
<MorganWheadfield> digitando questa sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<MorganWheadfield> mi dice
<MorganWheadfield> cannot open imput file wl_apsta_mimo.o
<MorganWheadfield> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000987/
<MorganWheadfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000987/
<nannes> MorganWheadfield: ti conviene seguire quella guida. Possibilmente connettendoti con il portatile, cosicchè non dovrai scrivere i comandi a mano, ma solo un copia/incolla
<MorganWheadfield> la sto eseguendo in quel modo
<nannes> no -.-
<nannes> vabbè facciamo passo passo+
<nannes> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<MorganWheadfield> rimosso
<nannes> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<MorganWheadfield> tutti i file scaricati ed estratti senza errori
<nannes> cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm' | pastebinit
<nannes> (stavolta il link incollalo subito, non aspettare che diventiamo veggenti, come prima :P)
<MorganWheadfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001023/
<MorganWheadfield> (hahahhah sono 5 giorni che sto dietro a formattare i pc di casa sto fusoooooooooooooooooo :P)
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<MorganWheadfield> mi dice
<MorganWheadfield> IBUS-WARNING **: The howner  of /home/..... is not root!
<nannes> non importa. Gedit si è aperto oppure no?
<nannes> Dovresti avere un file di testo davanti
<MorganWheadfield> si è aperto
<MorganWheadfield> il file è vuoto
<nannes> na na impossibile
<nannes> hai scritto male forse. fai copia/incolla del comando
<MorganWheadfield> <nannes> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nannes> -.-
<MorganWheadfield> ok ora si è aperto regolarmente
<nannes> ah bene, visto che avevo ragione :)
<qwebirc273180> ovvio che hai ragione
<qwebirc273180> sennò faccio prima a  buttarmi dalla finestra
<nannes> cerca la riga dove sta scritto      blacklist bcm43xx
<nannes> e mettici un cancelletto davanti, in modo che diventi così:
<nannes> #blacklist bcm43xx
<qwebirc273180> fatto
<qwebirc273180> ora devo slavare il file?
<qwebirc273180> file salvato
<nannes> yes, great. Ora rimuovi ndiswrapper e tutta la spazzatura che hai messo, così:
<nannes> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<qwebirc273180> modulo non trovato
<nannes> sudo rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper
<qwebirc273180> e stavolta col copia incolla
<qwebirc273180> fatto
<nannes> dpkg -l ndis*|pastebinit
<qwebirc273180> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001052/
<nannes> ok concludi con:     sudo dpkg -r ndis*
<qwebirc273180> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001054/
<nannes> sudo dpkg -r ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<nannes> dai che finiamo entro oggi xD
<qwebirc273180> sta elaborando
<qwebirc273180> fatto
<nannes> Ok Finito. Riavvia e torna. Forse ci sarà bisogno di un ultimo comando, ma non è detto!  ;)
<qwebirc273180> spe
<MorganWheadfield> in teoria dovrebbe gia diventare blu la luce del tasto o no?
<MorganWheadfield> ok il tasto s'è acceso
<morganwifi> ehi mi leggete?
<nannes> sì morganwifi, purtroppo sì! :'(
<morganwifi> ok me ne vado all angolino in castigo
<morganwifi> :.(
<nannes> funge?
<morganwifi> si sono in wireless
<morganwifi> ti devo fa un monumento
<nannes> bièn
<morganwifi> finalmenente avrò modo si impratichirmici, avendo il wireless finalmente snobberò definitivamente winzoz
<nannes> goditelo, e.... possibilmente disinstalla unity spyware per sostituirlo con un altro  (KDE, Gnome; Xfce, Lxde or whatever) https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<morganwifi> ok domani vedo come fare
<nannes> quote:  «  Ubuntu spyware makes it JUST AS BAD as Windows »
<nannes> se vuoi ti do il comando :D
<nannes> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<morganwifi> se non ti scoccia
<morganwifi> ubuntu studio
<morganwifi> 13.04
<nannes> beh allora non dovresti avere unity se non ricordo male
<nannes> dai sto comando:   echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<morganwifi> ubuntustudio
<nannes> Sei già apposto ;) goditelo byyyyyyyyez
<morganwifi> quidni non scarico manco un altro antispyware?
<nannes> lol non serve. non hai ubuntu classic.
<nannes> ciau ciau
<morganwifi> ciau notte
<morganwifi> e grazie
<ArChAnGeL> nannes: ti sei dato da fare XD
<MorganWheadfield> c ho provato
<MorganWheadfield> chiudo
<MorganWheadfield> e glio ho rotto le scatole
<MorganWheadfield> notte
<nannes> ArChAnGeL: Sì, dato da fare con la pazienza :D
<MorganWheadfield> ehg ia
<ArChAnGeL> l'importante che abbia risolto
<MorganWheadfield> gli devo una decina di birre mi sa, se passi per fiumicino si combina
<MorganWheadfield> notte gente alla prossima
<ArChAnGeL> ciao MorganWheadfield
<nannes> notte MorganWheadfield!
<MorganWheadfield> notte
<ArChAnGeL> anche io ho risolto qualche problemuccio con Be::shell
<ArChAnGeL> non pensavo fossi cosi impicciata la cosa
<nannes> che problemuccio
<nannes> (era)
<ArChAnGeL> uso doppiuo monitor
<ArChAnGeL> era da adattare un po di cose
<ArChAnGeL> i temi so rognosi
<nannes> ahhh
<ArChAnGeL> e non sto su ubuntu
<ArChAnGeL> :P
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-11
<Lucmaz92> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<piet> c'è qualcuno?
<piet> ragazzi
<piet> ho un problema con la wirless
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> questa mattina il mio mouse mi da questo problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=1423216 ma io non ho compiz. Consigli?
<SonnyPOD> Ciao a tutti,ho un problema con l'istallazione di CAELinux 2013, quando vado per far partire il boot (ho l'UEFI) mi da questo segnale di errore: "impossibile trovare un sistema operativo. Provare a disconnettere le unità che non contengono un sistema operativo CTRL+ALT+CANC per riavviare", ho creato la pen drive con unetbootin. qualcuno mi
<SonnyPOD> può aiutare? grazie
<pesentima> Ciao sto scaricando adesso edubuntu 32bit
<pesentima> la mia domanda è edubuntu include wubi?
<utente012> salve
<cristian_c> pesentima, non saprei, ma non è consigliato wubi
<cristian_c> anzi...
<Okkek> Ragazzi ho bisogno d'aiuto
<pesentima> io volevo utilizzare ubi per avitare di motificare bootmanager partizioni eccc
<Okkek> Chi è così gentile da aiutarmi?
<utente012> Ho un  bios UEFI (ubuntu ke io sappia nn è perfettamente compatibile con uefi) come posso fare il dual boot tra windows 8 la remix plus 2014 ? li voglio installare su due dischi rigidi differenti
<pesentima> siccome durante il setup non avro disponibile internet come faccio poi a scaricare i pacchetti della lingua completi?
<utente012> c'è qualcuno in chat ora ?
<utente012> ok
<utente012> nn ce nessuno ?
<utente012> Ho bisogno di un consiglio ce nessuno esperto ?
<pesentima> siccome durante il setup non avro disponibile internet come faccio poi a scaricare i pacchetti della lingua completi?
<cristian_c> pesentima, c'è un'altra possibilità
<pesentima> quale
<cristian_c> pesentima, ti serve la persistenza?
<pesentima> ?
<cristian_c> pesentima, perché o utilizzi la live o installi in modo persistente
<pesentima> no, con wubi o su una partizione dedicata
<cristian_c> pesentima, wubi presenta un sacco di problemi, sarebbe proprio da evitare
<cristian_c> pesentima, installa su usb in modo persistente
<cristian_c> cioè, c'è una live persistente, in cui puoi salvare dati
<cristian_c> oppure una vera e propria installazione su usb
<pesentima> ok
<pesentima> se faccio partire da modalita live e metto password wifi poi durante installazione mi scarica tutti i pacchetti in ita?
<cristian_c> pesentima, c'è un'altra possibilità anche
<cristian_c> *ulteriore
<cristian_c> pesentima, c'è la 12.04 della comunità italiana già localizzata in italiano
<pesentima> e po aggiorno direttamente alla 14.04?
<cristian_c> pesentima, comunque, si può navigare con il wifi anche in live, ma sopratutto si possono installare anche in live i pacchetti (nella ram)
<cristian_c> pesentima, ma in ogni caso , al riavvio sparisce tutto
<cristian_c> pesentima, per la persistente è diverso, le modifiche restano
<cristian_c> pesentima, non credo si possa fare avanzamento con la live persistente
<cristian_c> pesentima, a quel punto installi direttamente su usb
<cristian_c> con il grub sempre su usb
<pesentima> perfetto tutto chiaro grazie
<cristian_c> pesentima, ma non fai prima a installare direttamente la 14.04, invece di quelle precedenti da aggiornare alla 14.04
<cristian_c> pesentima, la 12.04 ha supporto fino al 2017
<cristian_c> non è neanche necessario avanzare
<cristian_c> è una lts
<cristian_c> !rilasci | pesentima
<ubot-it> pesentima: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<pesentima> ma è possibile richiedere il dvd originale di  edubuntu?
<cristian_c> non so se li spediscono ancora
<pesentima> da dove di verifica?
<pesentima> ho notato che su canonical shop c'è solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | se ne parla nell'altro chan, pesentima
<ubot-it> se ne parla nell'altro chan, pesentima: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<APaternoster> Ciao ragazzi... ho un problema molto grave con il mio ultrabook Asus S550CB. Ieri volevo reinstallare Ubuntu per preparare tutto per settembre (inizio scuola) e dare una ripulita al macello che avevo. Ho fatto l'iso di GParted ho eliminato tutte le partizioni e ho formattato sia ssd che hdd. Fin quei tutto bene. Ho bottato la iso di Ubuntu (in uefi mode) e ho installato Ubuntu.
<APaternoster>  Ho messo le partizioni / (root) /boot /boot/uefi /usr /opt sull'ssd e /home /var /swap e /tmp. L'installazioni mi ha dato alcvuni errori sul mounting di alcune partizioni....
<APaternoster> ho riavviato e non andava nulla... l'SSD non lo vedo più ne da sistema operativo ne da BIOS e la fase di boot resta nera per 10-15 sec prima di avviare chiavette o quant'altro...
<APaternoster> Mi potete aiutare ? Devo mandarlo in assistenza per l'SSD o c'è qualche altra soluzione?
<APaternoster> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, hai seguito la guida su uefi?
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristianmatiaz> ciao ragazzi
<cristianmatiaz> ho un piccolo problema che nn riesco a spiegarmi
<cristianmatiaz> su windows il wifi funziona su ubuntu no
<cristianmatiaz> cioe' apro il browser e non mi carica le pagine
<cristianmatiaz> ma solo quello che riguarda internet
<cristianmatiaz> quindi credo il protocollo http
<cristianmatiaz> qualche idea?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ho seguito ma l'unica cosa che non ho fatto è il boot uefi all'inizio della partizione....
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ma il problema non è quello (quello lo potrei risolvere reinstallando....) ma il problema è che sia da bios, sia dalla live di linux, sia da Windows non vedo più l'ssd.... :(
<cristian_c> APaternoster, cioè, non hai creato la partizione efi?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: No l'ho creata, ma non per prima... come prima ho messo /boot
<APaternoster> cristian_c: la partizione uefi te la crea ubuntu, Ti dice partizione riservata ad area boot uefi (o una cosa cosi) e tu li dici la dimensione..
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ma quella non dovrebbe incidere sullo stato dell'SSD o no ?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: quella in caso incide solo sul boot uefi....
<APaternoster> cristian_c: e nel far partire i sistemi... ma da bios lo dovrei vedere l'ssd...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ma sicuro di aver letto bene la guida
<cristian_c> tu hai cancellato tutte le partizioni sul disco
<cristian_c> la situazione è diversa
<cristian_c> *?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Ho sempre fatto cosi... anche da nuovo.... Ho eliminato tutte le partizioni, e ho installato ubuntu...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: non so il motivo per cui questa volta non è andata...
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi? qualche idea? riesco solo a entrare su sta chat usando internet :S
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ma dovrei vederlo comunque l'SSD da bios o Gparted (iso) o no ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, non è quella la procedura standard
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ma l'unica cosa diversa è non mettere la partizione uefi come prima.... le partizioni dovrò pur cancellarle prima di installare o lascio le cose vecchie sugli HDD ?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: io anche con windows ho sempre formattato gli HDD prima di reinstallare....
<cristian_c> Creare la partizione EFI con le seguenti caratteristiche:
<cristian_c>    Deve trovarsi all'inizio del disco e in formato fat32.
<cristian_c> APaternoster, il partizionamento manuale non è obbligatorio per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> di solito c'è 'usa tutto il disco' o 'installa accanto a windows'
<cristian_c> APaternoster, e non è necessario ripartizionare
<cristian_c> anche scegliendo la procedura manuale
<APaternoster> cristian_c: lo so che non è obbligatorio ma io volevo avere quel tipo di partizionamento perchè ho un SSD da 24 Gb e non volevo mettere i dati utente e i file tmp su SSD ma su HDD.... comunque dalla procedura manuale ti fa scegliere "area riservata a uefi"....
<APaternoster> cristian_c: io ho scelto quella e gli ho dato la dimensione di 300...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ma il mio problema è un'altro... posso recuperare l'SSD ? cioè come faccio a vederlo ? xk ora non lo vedo ne da bios ne da windows...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok, capisco
<cristian_c> APaternoster, è strano
<cristian_c> hai provato a montare l'ssd su altri pc?
<cristian_c> per capire se viene riconosciuto
<APaternoster> cristian_c: non voglio smontarlo xk il pc è in garanzia... ha poco più di 8 mesi...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> APaternoster, al momento quale SO riesci a lanciare?
<APaternoster> (sarei tentato.... perchè magari scollegandolo e ricollegandolo dopo funziona....)...
<APaternoster> tutti se li metto su HDD...
<APaternoster> ora come ora... Ubuntu però ci mette un bel po' perchè cerca di fare un link o non so cosa su sdb ma non riesce e dopo parecchi tentativi lascia perdere e si avvia...
<APaternoster> Windows invece si avvia senza tempi morti...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ora dove si trova ubuntu?
<cristian_c> su hdd?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: da nessuna parte... l'ho sostituito con W8..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, windows ha l'ibernazione attivata
<cristian_c> non è un vero e proprio avvio
<cristian_c> <APaternoster> cristian_c: non voglio smontarlo xk il pc è in garanzia... ha poco più di 8 mesi...
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, avevo letto WD, sorry
<cristian_c> APaternoster, riesci a lanciare una live?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: si l'ho scoperto quando facendo arresta su windows ubuntu non mi riesce a leggere i fgile perchè mi dice che il disco è ancora aperto..... AHAHAH anch'io ho avuto brutte storie con i WD :)
<APaternoster> cristian_c: tutte... almeno finora ho provato solo ubuntu e gparted...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: anche in uefi....
<cristianmatiaz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<APaternoster> cristian_c: un'altro problema è che quando setto fast boot e secure boot mi si riapre la schermata del bios... questo penso sia dovuto alla partizione uefi mancante...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ma una volta che ho sistemato l'SSD sistemerò anche quello...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, lancia una live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> APaternoster, e scrivi da lì
<cristian_c> APaternoster, che mi serve il risultato di un comando
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ok ci metterò un pò... spengo e avvio la live... a dp...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Ok sono sulla live ubuntu 14.04.1...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ci sei ?
<cristianmatiaz> ho fatto un test
<cristianmatiaz> e mi dice HTTP connection: Failed
<cristianmatiaz> come posso risolvere raga?
<cristianmatiaz> rega?
<cristianmatiaz> qualche idea di come posso fixare sta cosa?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: è ora di cibamento
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: è mezzogiorno e di solito la gente pranza cibandosi
<cristianmatiaz> aaah
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, avevo letto cambiamento invece di cibamento
<cristianmatiaz> ok ok aspettero
<niko1234567890> salve a tutti
<niko1234567890> ho installato ubuntu 14.04. del prof maiorana e ho combinato un casino
<niko1234567890> grub
<niko1234567890> ho fatto ls,. mi trova gliu hard disk ma non cointnengono nulla
<niko1234567890> aiuto netbook andato
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Ora io vado a pranzo.... sono disponibile dopo le 13... Quando ritorno mando un msg irc qui.... ciao :)
<jester-> niko1234567890: che ne sappiamo noi di come è combinata la majorana
<jester-> niko1234567890: comunque per vedere se ti sei segato tutto usa la live
<jester-> da li vedi lo stato del hd
<niko1234567890> ok grazie provo la live
<niko1234567890> premetto che ho un netbook quindi senza cd
<jester-> niko1234567890: eh come hai installato
<jester-> mica sarà amdata sul col pensiero
<jester-> !usb | niko1234567890
<ubot-it> niko1234567890: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | niko1234567890
<ubot-it> niko1234567890: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> niko1234567890: o hai installato dentro a winzoz by ciofeca wubi?
<jester-> niko1234567890: cucuuuu
<cristianmatiaz> riposto il problema raga, ho un problema col protolocco http dice failed connection sul test che ho fatto
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: non c'è remixtj, oggi non sei fortunato
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, :(
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, nn hai idea di cosa posso fare?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: so quasi neinte di web, ma se descrivi il problema qualcuno potrebbe conoscerlo, posta anche in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristianmatiaz> praticamente internet va ma i browser nn funzionano
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Ora ci sono... :) Sono sulla live di Ubuntu 14.04.1 lts...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ecco.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8016185/
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sudo parted -l
<APaternoster> cristian_c: yes o no ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8016212/
<cristian_c> APaternoster, un attimo
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sudo apt-get install gdisk
<APaternoster> cristian_c: già installato "gdisk is already the newest version."...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<ndrg> Salve
<APaternoster> cristian_c: qui cosa faccio ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8016251/
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sembra una situazione mista
<APaternoster> in che senso ?
<cristian_c> nel senso: pare che tu abbia creato sia una tabella mbr che una gpt :O
<cristian_c> non mi sembra una cosa normale
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere o una o l'altra
<APaternoster> cristian_c: e cosa devo fare ?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: comunque non dovrebbe essere perchè io ieri quando ho installato windows gli ho dato l'intero disco e penso che lui l'abbia formattato...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, è la prima volta che trovo una situazione del genere
<cristian_c> APaternoster, secondo me, hai pasticciato troppo
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sul forum che ti hanno detto?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: il problema è che non vedo l'ssd... dovrebbe essere /dev/sdb....
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sdb è una pendrive, a quanto pare
<cristian_c> da 4 GB
<APaternoster> cristian_c: si che è la chiavetta da dove faccio la live...
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 4007 MB, 4007264256 bytes
<cristian_c> APaternoster, secondo me, c'è qualche casino
<cristian_c> a livello di tabelle
<cristian_c> che va prima ripristinato
<APaternoster> cristian_c: sul forum non ho chiesto.... si ma le tabelle compromettono la visibilità anche a livello bios dell'SSD ?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: mi sembra strano...
<cristian_c> anche a me sembra strano
<cristian_c> ma magari aiuta a fare chiarezza
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Cioè se io vado nel BIOS vedo port 0 (hDD)... port 1 empty e port 2 il lettore dvd... o.O
<APaternoster> cristian_c: quindi cosa faccio ? provo el forum ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sì, anche per questa storia delle due tabelle
<cristian_c> è una cosa poco chiara
<cristian_c> APaternoster, semmai torna qui per aggiornarci
<APaternoster> cristian_c: provo nel forum. Spero di trovare una soluzione....
<cristian_c> ok
<faust> APaternoster: il tuo disco in origine era partizionato con una tabella GPT o MBR/msdos?
<APaternoster> faust: non so..... Dopo averlo comprato ho formattato tutto.... ho installato ubuntu su sdd  (con partizionamento manuale) e W8 su HDD e andava tutto bene... (li avevo gpt)... poi ieri volevo reinstallare tutto e mi è successo questo fatto..
<APaternoster> cristian_c: dove devo creare il post ? in "Installazione e aggiornamento del sistema operativo"
<cristian_c> APaternoster, penso non sia sbagliato
<faust> cosa hai usato la seconda volta per il partizionamento?
<APaternoster> sempre usato la distro di ubuntu...
<APaternoster> durante l'installazione mi ha dato errori nella creazione delle partizioni e non ne so il motivo... :(
<faust> perché il problema dell'HDD sembra legato al fatto che hai creato una tabella MBR senza "ripulire" la GPT che c'era prima
<cristian_c> APaternoster, leggo sul forum di ubuntu internazionale di una cosa simile
<cristian_c> 'Wow, so using gdisk to change the partition name fixed the issue! I ran gdisk again and it no longer printed line breaks, so I guess that my partition name somehow had newline characters at the end. Also, for future reference, I don't believe that gdisk comes standard on Ubuntu. Thanks so much for your help!'
<APaternoster> faust: boh...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: e cosa dovrei fare  ? mi puoi dare il link di quel post =
<APaternoster> ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ma leggi tutto con attenzione
<cristian_c> APaternoster, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1748362.html
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ok leggo ora..
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ora devo andare.... ci sentiamo verso le 15:30.... 16:00.... ciao e grazie per quello che hai potuto fare per me... grazie del supporto :) a dp
<ndrg> Salve
<ndrg> Salve
<ndrg> C'e qualcuno?
<singwolf> buongiorno
<singwolf> sto scaricando per la prima volta xubuntu 14.04 da sito ufficiale... appena clikko su download mi dice di aver scaricato la versione ma nn accade + nulla
<singwolf> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> singwolf, aspetta
<krabador> singwolf, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<krabador> vai qui
<krabador> e scarica la versione che ti serve
<singwolf> grazie
<singwolf> ci provo
<krabador> singwolf, scusami, che cpu ram e scheda video hai?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ciao :) sono tornato. Ho letto l'argomento del post e ho letto le risposte ma a me non esce nessun errore di discotinuità o altro. (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017077/) Per ora ho solo W8 installato quindi ho solo 2 partizioni (recovery che fa windows e quella vera e propria di Windows)....
<APaternoster> p.s non ho ancora chiesto sul forum....
<APaternoster> (perchè volevo vedere se risolvevo qualcosa con la cosa che mi hai dato)...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: nel forum dicono di cambiare nome alla partizione ma io partizioni GPT non ne ho... ho solo le due MBR di Windows....
<alfaalex> salve
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi ho un problema.. nn mi funziona internet sul browser
<cristianmatiaz> ma per tutto il resto funziona
<cristianmatiaz> qualche indea?
<ndrg> Ciao avrei bisogno di una mano
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, inserisci i dns a mano in network manager
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, gia fatto
<cristianmatiaz> 8.8.8.8 , 8.8.4.4
<cristianmatiaz> ho fatto il test system e dice che nn va l'http
<ndrg> Se non c'è nessuno passo piu' tardi
<jester-> !qualcuno | ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> cristian_c, sono i dns google
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, metti i dns del provider
<krabador> ndrg, chiedi
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, come li trovo?
<ndrg> Giustamente... allora sto cercando di installare i driver proprietari della nvidia poiche' i dirver nouveau mi danno problemi
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, che compagnia hai ?
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, telecom
<krabador> allora 87.37.17.46
<krabador> metti questo
<krabador> scusa
<cristianmatiaz> provo
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> 85.37.17.46
<ndrg> per essere precisi se non do nouveau.modeset=0 ubuntu (anche il live cd) non parte
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<alfaalex> qualcuno sa dirmi come spostare il mbr in caso di failover di un raid1?
<jester-> ndrg: che invidia hai
<ndrg> gt730m
<jester-> ndrg: doppia scheda?
<ndrg> si
<ndrg> l'altra e' dentro il processore intel (i7-4700
<jester-> ndrg: dei installare nvidia-bumblebee
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, nn va :S
<jester-> i va in confusione
<ndrg> necessariamente? pensavo di utilizzare nvidia-prime
<ndrg> ora ci provo e poi ti dico
<krabador> cristian_c, devi sconnetterti e riconnetterti
<jester-> ndrg: vedi te ma il prime un filino piu performante è nu poco instabile
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, fatto ho tolto e rimesso il wifi
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, prima mi rimaneva in perenne look in loading ora mi da proprio indirizzo no trovato
<ndrg> preferisco la stambilita' :)
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, 85.37.17.46   85.38.28.84
<jester-> ndrg: intel nvidia?
<cristianmatiaz> provo
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, niente .. :S
<alfaalex> basta eseguire dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<alfaalex> anche se sdb non esiste in dev?
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, dhcp è abilitato ?
<cristianmatiaz> si
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, si
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, hai questo problema da sempre
<krabador> oppure da un certo margine di tempo ?
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, no da ieri
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, e nn ho fatto nulla :S
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> cristian_c, riavvia
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, mi da tutti errori
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ho provato ora a chiedere aiuto nel forum...
<krabador> !pastebin | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa il pastebin degli errori
<cristian_c> krabador, -,-
<cristianmatiaz> ahahahah
<krabador> cristianmatiaz,
<krabador> è per te
<krabador> sorry cristian_c
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, non posso.. nn me lo fa fare
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, giustamente nn apro il browser XD
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, con curl puoi fare direttamente il pastebin
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ho provato anche con pastebinit ma nn mi genera l'url
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, ping -c 5 www.google.com
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ping: unknown host www.google.com
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, ping -c 5 www.google.co
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, ping -c 5 www.metallica.com
<cristianmatiaz> asp se rimetto i dns di google lo riconosce ma nn mi ci fa navigare ti faccio vedere un secondo krabador
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, no
<cristianmatiaz> uguale errore per metallica
<cristianmatiaz> XD
<krabador> non mettere quelli di google
<krabador> metti automatico
<APaternoster> cristian_c: secondo te devo mandare il pc in assistenza ?
<krabador> rimanda quei comandi
<cristianmatiaz> ok metto automatico
<ndrg_> sono tornato
<ndrg_> ho installato bumbeblee e i driver nvidia
<ndrg__> sono tornato
<cristian_c> APaternoster, che ti hanno detto?
<ndrg__> ho installato i bumbeblee e i driver nvidia-331 ma lspci non mostra che i driver caricati sulla scheda
<APaternoster> Non hanno ancora risposto... -> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=584532&p=4631096#p4631096
<ndrg__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017343/
<cristian_c> APaternoster, va beh, 12 minuti fa
<ndrg__> jj
<APaternoster> cristian_c: si perchè pensavo di risolvere col post che mi hai dato te e allora non ho scritto sul forum fino a poco fa... si lo so devo aspettare per avere una risposta...
<alfaalex> qualcuno sa dirmi come spostare il mbr in caso di failover di un raid1?
<jester-> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<alfaalex> uhmma è normale che non vedo più sdb se il guasto è di quel disco? ha senso spostare il mbr se il disco dove c'è il mbr è quello buono?
<jester-> guarda la guida, dobrebbe esserci come ripristinare
<alfaalex> sisio vista, ma mi sfugge il motivo per il quale non vedo sdb. Oltretutto su un altro pc con il raid funzionante, anche li non vedo sdb, ma solo sda
<jester-> alfaalex: anche gli hd defungono
<jester-> a quelle serve un riad mirror, defunge uno ma hai tutto sll'altro
<jester-> raid*
<alfaalex> ok, ma non ho ben capito dove dovrei installare/copiare il mbr se ho solo sda come device
<ndrg> ho installato bumbeblee e i driver nvidia-304 ma da lspci non compaiono caricati
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017567/
<ndrg> bot help
<ndrg> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<jester-> ndrg: hai la 14.04?
<ndrg> si
<ndrg> ubuntu gnome 14.04
<jester-> ndrg: bombablee dovrebbe caricare i 331 per dipendenza, dopo di che lo switch intel-->invidia è automatico quando serve il rendering
<jester-> ndrg: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia  nel paste
<ndrg> interessante: quando ho installato bombablee apt ha scaricato i 304
<jester-> 304 li scricava 13.10
<ndrg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017603/
<jester-> ndrg: mmm adesso che ci penso bomba usa il 304 è prime ad usare il 331
<ndrg> non bramo di avere gli ultimi driver, mi basta che funzioni per programmare in cuda e per risparmiare la batteria
<ndrg> cmq anche su lsmod non c'è traccia di  nvidia
<jester-> ndrg: se sta usando intel è normale
<jester-> o a che servirebbe la doppia scheda
<ndrg> ma quindi la nvidia ora è spenta/non alimentata? avevo letto che lo swich fosse una cosa tipo mettere al minimo la frequenza di una o dell'altra
<jester-> ndrg: il concetto sarebbe che per usi normali usa intel e risparmia risorse, se serve il rendering passa a nvidia
<jester-> poi su winz il driver intel permette di sceglire fra le due, escluderne una etc etc, per adesso in linux fa da solo fra le due
<LucaDelBi> Salve
<LucaDelBi> Volevo chiedervi. Ho un problema sul pc. Sto scaricando dall altro computer ubuntu per poterlo far partire live sul pc dove ho il problema. Ma devo scegliere la versione desktop o server?
<jester-> LucaDelBi: desktop cosi in prova ubuntu hai la grafica
<jester-> server è tutto buio
<astromauro> Ciao a tutti, oggi ho riacceso il pc un notebook hp dv5 con installato la 14.04 lts e mi si blocca subito dopo il login . Presumo sia un problema di driver nvidia in quanto due giorni fa l'ho spento dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento e non avevo nessun problema
<krabador> astromauro, connesso ad internet, accendi , al momento del blocco premi ctrl alt f2,e vedi se entra in terminale, al che fai il login testuale
<jester-> astromauro: doppia scheda?
<krabador> e mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<astromauro> no scheda unica
<astromauro> ora provo ad entrare con ctrl f2
<peppegv17> ciao ho appena installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e non mi va l'audio si sente solo con le cuffie
<peppegv17> cosa devo fare :(
<jester-> peppegv17: vai in impsotazioni audio e controlla il canale uscita
<peppegv17> ok ci vado subito grazie
<krabador> astromauro, ctrl alt f2
<peppegv17> ok ci sono ma continua ad uscire in continuazione cuffie e autoparlanti
<peppegv17> come se va in palla qualcosa
<jester-> peppegv17: metti pallino su altoparlanti
<jester-> e stacca le cuffie
<jester-> o riva da solo su cuffie
<peppegv17> le cuffie sono staccate
<jester-> metti i volumi la max
<peppegv17> cioè?
<jester-> peppegv17: installa pure pavuncontrol aprilo e controlla con quello
<peppegv17> scusa la mia ignoranza ma non so come fare
<peppegv17> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<jester-> peppegv17: cercalo nel sotware center
<jester-> installa disinstalla programmi
<peppegv17> ok ora lo cerco
<astromauro> ok sono nel terminale ed ho lanciato i comandi . Ora ha finito provo a riaccendere ho devo far equalcosa d'altro ?
<peppegv17> lho installato ma fa sempre la stessa cosa
<krabador> astromauro, riavvia
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<astromauro> non è cambiato niente. Appare la finestrella system problem detect dai ok e si ferma li
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ciao :) non ho avuto ancora nessuna risposta sul forum... ho provato a chiedere anche sul gruppo Facebook di Ubuntu-it ma era meglio se non chiedevo....
<ilovelinux> APaternoster che problema hai?
<krabador> astromauro, hai installato i proprietari nvidia, dalla tab driver aggiuntivi ?
<APaternoster> ilovelinux: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=584532
<astromauro> non ne sono sicuro perche ho cambiato un paio di volte , ma credo che l'ultima volta fossero i proprietari. Era diverso tempo che non avevo problemi ,ma dopo l'ultimo aggionamento al riavvio si è piantato . Io dico che sono i driver Nvidia , ma è solo una mia sensazione
<krabador> astromauro, ti sto chiedendo se hai scaricato l'eseguibile dal sito nvidia, ed hai installato quello
<krabador> o eseguisti l'installazione dalle risorse ubuntu
<jester-> APaternoster: a pensare che pare che noi non esistiamo
<APaternoster> jester-: ?
<astromauro> no scusa non avevo capito . L'ho installato dalle risorse ubuntu
<jester-> APaternoster: problemi di partizionamento installando?
<krabador> astromauro, perfetto, allora, stessa cosa di prima
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<jester-> APaternoster: nei consigli per gli acquisti della casa irc ubuntu non c'è mai
<astromauro> ok sono gia nel terminale
<krabador> eseguito il login testuale?
<astromauro> si ci sono
<ilovelinux> Secondo voi è meglio il PHP o l'HTML5?
<jester-> APaternoster: se spieghi il problema
<jester-> ilovelinux: mi pare che html5 non sia ancora operante 100%
<ilovelinux> jester- è spiegato tutto nel link
<APaternoster> no :( Cioè si e no... ho partizionato come ho descritto qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=584532 e poi quando ho riavviato il pc l'SSD sembra non esistere più nemmeno da Bios (durante l'installazione ha avuto problemi durante la creazione di alcune partizioni)...
<jester-> ilovelinux: si preerisce che lo si spieghi qui  passo passo o perdiamo l'orientamento
<APaternoster> jester-: ?? E' tutto il giorno che sono in questa irc... cristian_c mi ha aiutato e mi ha anche detto di chiedere sul forum... io ho anche chiesto sul gruppo Face.. qual'è il problema ?
<krabador> astromauro, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<jester-> APaternoster: sulla ssd vedo 3 cartelle di / ubuntu e su hd il resto pare che hai fatto capriole in libertà
<ilovelinux> ah ok jester-
<krabador> astromauro, e dopo  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ilovelinux> e grazie per la tua opinione
<jester-> APaternoster: hai solo linux nel pc?
<jester-> perchè oltre a parti di linux non vedo altro
<astromauro> riavvio?
<krabador> astromauro, hai mandato entrambi?
<krabador> ls -la /etc/X11
<krabador> dimmi che appare
<jester-> APaternoster: ??
<astromauro> si anche se al primo comando mi ha dato diversi messaggi che era impossibile trovare i pacchetti
<APaternoster> jester-: si... capriole in libertà perchè ? Ho seguito questo post http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/89213/partitioning-using-2-hard-disks-ssd-and-non-ssd-in-linux.... comunque si avevo solo linux.... è stato stamattina che ho installato W8... ma non so neanch'io perchè, perchè potevo installare benissimo Ubuntu su HDD...
<APaternoster> il problema è che non vedo l'SSD...
<jester-> APaternoster: lascimo stare i post, devo capire come sei messo a adesso
<jester-> APaternoster: su ssd hai winz funzionante adesso?
<krabador> astromauro, ls -la /etc/X11
<APaternoster> jester-: adesso sono messo cosi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017077/ ... Ho solo W8.... su HDD... l'SSD non lo vedo nemmeno da Bios
<astromauro> impossibile accedere , ma credo che sia un problema di partizioni , so nbook ho diversi SO installati
<APaternoster> jester-:  pastebin = output gdisk
<jester-> APaternoster: winz si hd?
<jester-> su
<ma_> Salve ho notato che sul sito di canonical i dvd dell'attuale versione di ubuntu risultano in preordine come mai e come posso ottenerli?
<krabador> astromauro, se sei da terminale linux, deve farti per forza accedere in quella cartella
<astromauro> ci riprovo
<krabador> astromauro, è /etc/X11 del sistema che stai usando adesso
<jester-> ma_: perché non scaricare la iso e fartelo tu il dvd
<krabador> a meno che tu non abbia sbagliato qualcosa
<Rebecca92> APaternoster, a me pare ci sia l'ssd da gdisk , non l'hai appena formattato ?
<APaternoster> jester-: si è l'unico che funziona... potevo mettere anche Ubuntu andava ugualmente.... ma Ubuntu voglio metterlo su SSD/HDD quando l'SSD funziona tolgio W8 e metto come ho detto...
<ma_> volevo gli originali
<astromauro> non credo , sono su root@portatile ecc ecc
<APaternoster> Rebecca92: no l'SSD è da 24... penso sia in cache... l'HDD normale è da 500Gb...
<jester-> APaternoster: i due sono indipendenti il problem è che se winz e neppure il bios vedono piu la usb. prova a fare un bios load setup defualt
<jester-> piu la ssd
<ma_> è possibile averli?
<astromauro> ok probabilmente digitavo male qualcosa
<jester-> ma_: cerrrto che è possibile, che pc ahi
<jester-> ma_: caratteristiche non la marca
<krabador> astromauro, mi dici il contenuto per favore?
<astromauro> ti serve qualcosa in particolare , è uscita una marea di roba e non credo di riuscire a copiarti tutto
<APaternoster> jester-:  penso siano indipendenti ma non sono sicuro... cioè su WIndows quando l'avevo comprato mi dava Hitachi e un Kingstone...
<jester-> APaternoster: mi sa che ssd se solo 24 gb serviva per il sistema operativo e dati andavano su hd
<ma_> Processore Intel Xeon E5 6-core a 3,5GHz 16GB di memoria ECC DDR3 a 1866MHz Due AMD FirePro D500, ciascuno con 3GB di memoria VRAM GDDR5 Unità flash PCIe da 256GB1
<krabador> astromauro, c'è un file xorg.conf?
<APaternoster> jester-: infatti è quello che facevo con ubuntu... Dati su HDD e app su SSD
<jester-> ma_: un figo di pc, consifglierei kubuntu
<astromauro> ce ne sono diversi
<Rebecca92> ma_, bella macchina , complimenti . kubuntu du certo (che ora va anche sulle chiaviche )
<jester-> APaternoster: prova a resettare il bios a vedere se rispunta ssd
<jester-> sempre andato sulle chiaviche
<APaternoster> ma c'è un parametro dentro il bios o bisogna aggiornarlo ? Perchè oggi pomeriggio ho anche aggiornato il bios da W8 con il software Asus... cioè era già aggiornato ma ho rimontato lo stesso sw...
<ma_> io volevo inallarci edubuntu
<APaternoster> ma SSD non si vede....
<APaternoster> jester-: ?
<Rebecca92> ma_, edubuntu non mi pare sia supportato da canonical. non è il posto adatto per discuterne
<jester-> ma_: scarica la desktop amd64 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<jester-> APaternoster: al boot entra nel bios e fai un load setup default o simile
<krabador> astromauro, quante linee ha ls -la /etc/X11
<jester-> !installazione | ma_
<ubot-it> ma_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | ma_
<ubot-it> ma_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usbwin | ma_
<ubot-it> ma_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<astromauro> 24 linee di cui 4 xorg
<APaternoster> jester-: Ora provo....
<jester-> ma_: si consiglia di non segare winzoz
<jester-> APaternoster: se non da effetti proviamo con la live
<krabador> astromauro, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ma_> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146 io vorre comprare i dvd originali solo che sul sito appare cosi
<krabador> astromauro, echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<krabador> astromauro, riavvia
<ma_> These are available for pre-order - if you order anything else with your DVDs, it will not ship until the DVDs are available and it will be shipped together in one shipment.
<ma_> qualcuno sa perche?
<jester-> ma_: ce l'hai un dvd o usb a portata di mano?
<jester-> vergine
<ma_> si ma poi dove trovo le copertine da stamparci sopra
<ma_> ?
<jester-> ma_: che ti frega della copertina
<jester-> scrivico sopra con un peranello
<ma_> mi servirebbe
<jester-> a quale pro
<astromauro> non trova xorg.conf ,infatti tra le 4 xorg ce .conf 04242014 .conf.backup  .conf.failsafe e .conf-backeup-080102215839
<jester-> ma_: per gadget a simili chiedi in #ubuntu-it-doc e #ubuntu-it-web
<ma_> perche dovrei regalarne delle copie ad amici e famigliari
<jester-> e se non c'è la copertina va minga ben?
<Rebecca92> jester-, l'hai fatto incazzare :D
<jester-> quella delle copertine ci mancava
<Rebecca92> pure a me
<krabador> astromauro, ti invito di nuovo a controllare di aver scritto bene
<krabador> in ogni caso puoi comunque riavviare dopo l'ultimo comando che ti ho mandato
<jester-> si è ribaltato pure ubot
<APaternoster> jester-: eccomi... ho provato a fare restore defaults (l'unica opzione che c'era) ma niente...
<jester-> APaternoster: winz ocntinua a non vederfe la ssd?
<jester-> APaternoster: portatile o fisso
<APaternoster> si neanche il bios non lo vede... Portatile... Ultrabook Asus S550CB
<APaternoster> penso che i 24 Gb di SSD siano in cache....
<jester-> APaternoster: facciamo un tentativo con la live magari gparted la vede, ma sa di ssd defunta
<APaternoster> Gparted ? Non la vede.... mi vede l'HDD completo e la chiavetta dove è installato gparted... :/
<APaternoster> :(
<jester-> APaternoster: circa ssd in cash non saprei nel caso dovresti fare un ripristino di sietema da partizione dedicate sul pc
<jester-> sempre che non ti sia segata pure quella
<APaternoster> non ho partizioni di ripristino se non quella che non serve a nulla che crea windows da 300 mb :(
<APaternoster> jester-: sono apposto XD mi tocca l'assistenza mi sa...
<APaternoster> cioè volevo provare a staccare e riattacare l'HDD o SSD (se separato) ma è in garanzia...
<astromauro> Non compare piu la finestra di system problem , ma si pianta cmq
<astromauro> quasi reinstallo tutto e amen anche se mi girano un po'
<jester-> APaternoster: ti conviene andare in assistenza previ cancellazione di roba linux dicendo che si è impallato tutto e hai dovuto fare come sei messo che ti serviva il pc
<krabador> astromauro, che versione, scusa?
<krabador> che versione stai usando?
<astromauro> 14.04.1
<APaternoster> jester-: :( beh roba linux non ne ho.... ho tutto formattato.... l'unica cosa è che non sia rimasta roba sull'SSD e quello non lo so....
<krabador> astromauro, che nvidia hai ?
<astromauro> mi pare sia una mobile gt 5400
<APaternoster> jester-: li dico mi si è impallato di colpo, ho provato a reinstallare W8 ma niente... li dico pure che ho provato a ripristinare il bios con il software fornito da Asus...
<astromauro> scusa è la vers 64 bit
<APaternoster> jester-: cavolo proprio ora .... a scuola mi doveva servire.... ora andranno via 2 mesi o più prima di averlo di nuovo a casa...
<krabador> astromauro, mobile gt 540
<astromauro> si è probabile
<krabador> astromauro, scusami, che cpu hai?
<jester-> APaternoster: installa ubuntu su hd poi reinstallerai winz prima di spedirlo
<jester-> APaternoster: se uefi non vede installa accanto e devi resrtringere winz e creare la / e la home se la vuoi seprata e poi installare manuale
<jester-> APaternoster: se vuoi famo passo passo
<APaternoster> jester-: sono stato stupido a installare W8 potevo installare Ubuntu ma a questo punto lascio W8 tanto lo spedisco già domani.... penso
<jester-> APaternoster: vedi te
<APaternoster> jester-: quello lo so... il problema che mi ha stupido è che ho fatto lo stesso procedimento della precedente installazione (ho l'elenco puntato su un foglio di carta con la dimensione e dov'è situata la partizione)
<APaternoster> e stavolta è successo qualcosa...
<APaternoster> potrebbe essere l'SSD andato a pu*******
<jester-> APaternoster: meglio fare in diretta e lasciar perdere le guide da sfigati
<jester-> APaternoster: se ha ssd hardware la spiegazione piu logica è che si sia fottuta
<APaternoster> jester-:  grazie per tutto il supporto.... vedo stasera con mio padre se riesco a portarlo domani in assistenza altrimenti domani installo ubuntu.... (chiederò di te in chat XD)
<APaternoster> jester-: si penso anch'io :(
<APaternoster> ed ha solo 8 mesi il pc :(
<astromauro> scusa sono andato a vedere le specifiche sul sito hp cpu core 2 duo gpu NVIDIA GeForce 9600M
<APaternoster> jester-: ci sentiamo forse domani (se non lo porto in assistenza).... grazie ancora per tutto....
<krabador> astromauro, come pensavi di avere una gt540?
<astromauro> l'ho confusa con il pc che sto utilizzando ora
<krabador> astromauro, scusami, manda da terminale, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> dimmi il modello preciso che dice
<astromauro> g96m geforce 9600m gt
<drzvago> salve ragazzi non riesco a cambiare il numero come dice questo ragazzo del forum:     ho trovato sul forum inglese la soluzione:     http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/w ... re-switch/      in pratica bisogna controllare l'output del comando:      Codice: Seleziona tutto         lsmod | grep asus        e poi si prova a cambiare il parametro indicato a partire da 0 fino ad arrivare a 4, dando questa serie di comandi:      Codice
<drzvago> il punto è che non riesco a cambiare il parametro perchè facendo echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf non mi si apre niente e non cambia niente
<astromauro> che faccio reinstallo ? devo solo trattenere il fiato e dare ok
<jester-> drzvago: chenumero vorresti cambiare
<drzvago> asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" lo 0 in 1
<jester-> drzvago: sudo echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<drzvago> faccio invio ma nn succede niente
<jester-> drzvago: sudo  gedit /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf e fai a mano
<jester-> drzvago: se non da errore ha eseguito
<jester-> drzvago: cat  /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<jester-> metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drzvago> ho fatto a mano adessso testo se vq il wi fi
<drzvago> riavvio il pc
<drzvagoc> salve ti ringrazio jester ho risolto il problema grazie mille ti ofrrerei una birra campione
<jester-> drzvagoc: roba da poco
<drzvagoc> e ma io smadonnavo e basta ahah grazie buena serata non vi rompo piu le scotalo
<jester-> ciao
<pisolino> scusate ultima cosa come faccio a installare google earth e chromium in italiano
<jester-> cromo ha il pacchetto it
<pisolino> su internet non riesco proprio a trovare info per installare google earth
<jester-> earth non nei repo
<pisolino> è impossibile installare earth?
<jester-> pisolino: lo devi piare dal sito, pacchetto .deb
<pisolino> e come lo installo?
<jester-> doppio click
<krabador> astromauro,
<pisolino> la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta ia32libs
<pisolino> mi esce
<jester-> pisolino: sistema a 32 o 64 bit
<pisolino> 64
<pisolino> cosa devo fare
<jester-> pisolino: il deb che hai preso è amd64 o i386
<pisolino> amd64
<jester-> pisolino: non dovrebbe volere una lib a 32bit
<pisolino> cosa posso fare
<jester-> pisolino: vai in sorgenti sofware e abilita partners e indipendenti
<jester-> poi rirpova
<jester-> pisolino: ci arrivi dal sofware center
<jester-> altro software
<jester-> vado a cena
<krabador> astromauro,
<Riccardone> ciao, come faccio a configurare una scheda via Wifi ? Ovvero, la mia scheda è già configurata come riccarduino.local e risponde a 192.168.1.133, ma se la chiamo per nome non risponde ...
<Riccardone> devo per forza passare il IP address ... Non esiste un modo pratico tipo ssh root@riccarduino.local anzichè root@192.168.1.133 per collegarsi ?
<cristian_c> su arduino?
<Riccardone> si :) e Linux ovviamente
<Riccardone> non dipende da resolv.conf giusto ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, su quale distro?
<Riccardone> xubuntu 14.04 e Lubuntu 14.04
<drzvago> ragazzi devo fare un cd audio da sentire in un vecchio lettore cd quale è il miglior programma perchè mi è gia capitato che nn mi leggeva le canzoni
<klikk> ho fatto un aggiornamento di una ubuntu 11 verso la 14
<klikk> si è bloccata la macchina virtuale
<klikk> e non si avvia più c'è la possibilità di fare un recovery
<krabador> klikk, niente assistenza a virtual machines qui
<klikk> ok
<krabador> drzvago, anche brasero
<krabador> drzvago, che ubuntu hai?
<krabador> !chat | klikk
<ubot-it> klikk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<drzvago> ragazzi devo fare un cd audio da sentire in un vecchio lettore cd quale è il miglior programma perchè mi è gia capitato che nn mi leggeva le canzoni
<krabador> ancora?
<krabador> <krabador> drzvago, anche brasero
<krabador> <krabador> drzvago, che ubuntu hai?
<drzvago>  14.04 lts
<krabador> drzvago, allora, sudo apt-get install brasero
<krabador> drzvago, anche se k3b, che è per kde, è il migliore
<cristian_c> quoto
<krabador> drzvago, manda sudo apt-get install k3b, e senza assecondare l'intsallazione , fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | drzvago
<ubot-it> drzvago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drzvago> allora k3b o  brasero installo?
<krabador> il secondo è il migliore
<krabador> k3b
<krabador> ma , siccome è basato su kde, fammi vedere quante dipendenze vuole installarti
<krabador> puoi fare quello che ti ho chiesto prima?
<drzvago> l avevo gia installato k3b
<krabador> allora che stai qui a domandare a fare?
<drzvago> non mi ricordavo che l avevo scaricato scusate un altra cosa mi servirebbe nn riesco a installare adobe su chromium
<drzvago> sono una pippa col compiuter perdonatemi
<krabador> drzvago, fa una lista delle problematiche allora
<krabador> reali
<krabador> non presunte
<krabador> e le risolviamo
<drzvago> ok ora da una controllata poi scrivo grazie
<Er1k490> c'è nessuno?
<drzvago> salve allora ho due problemi uno sto cercando un programma per scaricare la musica e secondo devo installare google earth ma mi dice che manca la dipenza libs32 il mio os è ubuntu 12.04 lts
<drzvago> ce nessuno che n grado di aiutarmi?
<tumbuntu> hi
<tumbuntu> ciao
<Er1k490> ciao a tutti, ho finito poco fa di istallare ubuntu. firefox è in lingua inglese e non riesco a cambiarlo come faccio?
<krabador> Er1k490, va nelle impostazioni lingua
<krabador> assicurati che tutte le impostazioni siano completamente in italiano
<krabador> se ne mancano ti chiederà di installarle
<krabador> al riavvio sarà tutto a posto
<anubi|dell> 'sera
<anubi|dell> krabador,
<krabador> salve
<anubi|dell> ho un problemino ...
<anubi|dell> aloa
<anubi|dell> la mia vecchissima stampante hp1020
<anubi|dell> ho installato hplip
<anubi|dell> tento di configurarla
<anubi|dell> ma.. error: No devices found on bus: usb
<krabador> assicurati che cups parta correttamente in avvio
<anubi|dell> se faccio lsusb:  Bus 008 Device 004: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1020
<krabador> anubi|dell, si , pero' devi dire in #debian-it , che ti si sta aiutando qui
<krabador> non vorrei che qualcuno se la prenda
<anubi|dell> bhe dai ....
<anubi|dell> non credo
<anubi|dell> alla fine debina è la mamma di ubuntu ...
<anubi|dell> :)
<krabador> appunto, si sentono piu' fighi
<krabador> non potrà mai un ubuntista aiutare un debianista
<krabador> cose del genere
<krabador> ti aiuto solo se glielo dico.
<krabador> dici,
<krabador> (cose del genere, se non peggiori)
<anubi|dell> ma dai...
<anubi|dell> a sti livelli ?
<krabador> poi tecnicamente qui è offtopic
<krabador> debian testing o unstable?
<anubi|dell> bhe si...
<anubi|dell> testing
<anubi|dell> io ho iniziato con ubuntu ....
<anubi|dell> poi ho provato debian... e me lo so tenuto...
<krabador> anubi|dell, eeeehh, non è una questione di parentela, o dell'amico in comune
<anubi|dell> :)
<krabador> allora
<krabador> debian testing o unstable?
<anubi|dell> testing
<anubi|dell> jessie
<krabador> sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<krabador> manda poi hplip-gui
<krabador> anubi|dell, sei perfettamente sicuro del fatto che la tua stampante sia supportata da hplip ?
<anubi|dell> yess
<anubi|dell> perchè fino a ieri funzionava
<anubi|dell> avevo installato hplip e configurato la stampante...
<anubi|dell> poi il buio
<anubi|dell> ho pensato a tutto
<krabador> "il buio"
<anubi|dell> stampante rotto
<krabador> definisci
<anubi|dell> cavo usb difettoso
<anubi|dell> non stampaba più
<anubi|dell> quindi rimossa
<anubi|dell> e poi sudo hp-setup per reinstallarla
<anubi|dell> ma nada
<anubi|dell> non viene vista
<anubi|dell> device not found
<anubi|dell> error: No devices found on bus: usb
<krabador> hplip-gui
<anubi|dell> non va
<anubi|dell> hp-toolbox forse
<krabador> non va, che fa
<anubi|dell> comando non trovato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<anubi|dell> hplip-gui è già alla versione più recente.
<krabador> anubi|dell, hp-devicemanager
<krabador> anubi|dell, hp-devicesettings
<krabador> scusa
<anubi|dell> no device that support device setup found
<krabador> anubi|dell, hp-toolbox
<krabador> assicurati che cups sia perfettamente funzionante
<anubi|dell> l'ho anche riavviato
<anubi|dell> la cosa strana è che fino a ieri funzionava
<anubi|dell> hp-toolbox già fatto
<anubi|dell> vado per aggiungere la stampante
<anubi|dell> ma non la trova
<krabador> anubi|dell, apt-get install --reinstall cups
<krabador> riavvia
<anubi|dell> ok
<anubi|dell> sto riavviando
<anubi|dell> eccomi
<anubi|dell> krabador,
<anubi|dell> .. ci proviamo domani
<anubi|dell> notte a tutti
<ErVito>  /msg nickserv identify vito3200
<ErVito> _-_
<jester-> hihiih
<jester-> mo ti ciulo il nick
<ErVito> jester-: uff
<ErVito> spazio dell'ostia
<jester->  /ns set password sticass
<ErVito> senza contare che ho digitato come un automa
<ErVito> jester-: volevo vedere l'ultima volta che è stato qui enzino
<jester-> ErVito: fallo nella finestra del server
<ErVito> jester-: sisi, già fatto
<ndrg> ciao stavo installando bumbeblee quando ubuntu ha crashato pesantemente
<ndrg> del tipo che finito di installazione provo a fare il riavvio dall'interfaccia e non funziona
<ndrg> provo a dare un sudo reboot
<ndrg> e non riconosce sudo
<ndrg> riavviato a forza al secondo riavvio non e' sono piu' installati i driver iwlwifi della scheda grafica
<ndrg> al terzo riavvio ( sta volta da interfaccia grafica) non trova riconosce il uuid della partizione root
<ndrg> e' normale?
<ndrg> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-12
<pesentima> Salve è possibile rendere ubuntu portatile installarlo su hd esterno e poi farlo partire indipendentemente dalla macchina sul quale è stato installato?
<akis24> giorno
<Rikki68> buongiorno
<Rikki68> ho un problema con la configurazione wifi con xubuntu c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<akis24> !dettagli | Rikki68
<ubot-it> Rikki68: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> Rikki68:  hai provato a usare network-manager per configurare la rete wi-fi ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<migal> Ciao
<migal> Ho un problema con gli update della 12.04. Da quando mi ha notificato se aggiornare alle 14.04 (e ho rifiutato) non trova piu i reporitory ppa.launchpad.net
<migal> Qui il log - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8024919/
<akis24> migal:  provato a cambiare server  ? usi synaptic ?
<giustino> giustino19431
<jester-> migal: significa che il server dell ppa è a mignotte
<jester-> migal: centra nada ubuntu coi server ppa che sono un cancro
<migal> Gia, ora che me l'hai detto  non mi collego neanche a launchpad.net col browser
<Bruce1989> Salve
<Bruce1989> ho bisogno di un aiuto con ubuntu... qualcuno mi riesce ad aiutare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Bruce1989
<ubot-it> Bruce1989: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bruce1989> grazie, scusatemi, io sto passando da windows 7 ad ubuntu, ho fatto la partizione tramite wubi con ubutu 14.04 ma non riesce l'installazione
<Bruce1989> allora ho installato il 12.10 LTS sempre tramite wubi
<Bruce1989> e ho provato ad aggiornarlo direttamente da ubuntu
<Bruce1989> mi ha dato un errore riguardo al grub
<Bruce1989> e quando ho riavviato il pc, selezionando ubuntu non mi partiva
<APaternoster> jester-: ciao :) Ho contattato Asus... mi hanno risposto che si tratta di un problema hardware (boh dicono loro). Hanno detto che dopo la richiesta (è un email da mandare) il giorno dopo viene il corriere al mio indirizzo mi prende il pc, e dopo 5-7 gg me lo riporta... e siccome è in garanzia i costi sono a carico di Asus...
<APaternoster> jester-: non so se è rotto o cosa l'SSD ma fa lo stesso per 5-7 gg posso fare senza pc... userò quello di mio padre :)
<jester-> APaternoster: benissimo. l'hanno bevuta
<APaternoster> jester-: grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto :) ciao ora vado ciao ciao :)
<jester-> ma facile che sia un difetto ssd che si fotte e lo sanno
<Guest45798> ciao, stò provando ad installare ubuntu gnome 14.04,il disco non contiene errori,provato su acer aspire zg5 funziona, sul pc fisso ben più potente non funziona, sono alla shell,sudo start gdm mi dice già in esecuzione. sudo startx compare la freccia del mouse ma sempre schermo nero. avevo provato la versione con unity ed anche quella mi dava errore e non si avviava.ora chiedo: se funziona su acer 1600Mhz come è possibile che non vada su un dual cor
<Guest45798> e con 4 giga di ram?
<jester-> Guest45798: scheda video?
<jester-> invidia amd altro
<Guest45798> integrata su scheda madre asus
<jester-> Guest45798: si ma che tipo
<jester-> Guest45798: a spanne
<jester-> Guest45798: al menu grub pigi il tasto e
<jester-> Guest45798: cerchi splash e lasciando un spazio aggiungi: nomodeset  F10 per partire
<jester-> se funza gurada in driver aggiuntivi se vede un driver video e se si abilita il testato
<jester-> vado a pranz
<Guest45798> scusa ma non ricordo,potrei accendere col vecchio sistema, ma visto che sono riuscito ad arrivare alla shell non vorrei perderla. stò provando da live, quindi niente grub
<jeckill> exit
<pesentima> ho appena installato edubunto ed aggiornato
<pesentima> ma non si vedono le animazioni delle finestre come posso fare
<pesentima> ?
<pesentima> ?
<pesentima> c'è nessuno?
<Er1k490> ciao a tutti
<Er1k490> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Er1k490
<ubot-it> Er1k490: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<malino> Salve ho installato compix per attivare le animazioni ma non mi appare il configuratore cosa posso fare premesse primo gg in ubuntu
<jester-> malino: su quele ambiente grafico
<jester-> quale
<malino> gnome
<malino> o almeno credo si chiami cosi
<jester-> malino: serve il manager di cui non ricordo il nome, vuo il cubbo?
<jester-> ccsmcompizseting manager o giu di li
<malino> no, io vorrei le animazioni delle finestre che su un altro mio pc funzionano e qui no
<malino> si infatti il manager ma come lo apro?
<akis24> malino: prova da terminale a dare     ccsm
<oblo> compiz è un cagnaccio
<malino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8026936/
<malino> mi appare questo con ok sotto che faccio?
<akis24> premi ok ..
<malino> ora è entrato ho notato che dissolvenza finestre è attivo ma non vedo nessun effetto
<akis24> malino:  è un avviso che ti dice che potresti restare senza desktop utilizzabile regolati per conseguenza
<akis24> malino: dipende anche dal pc io non lo uso regolati tu come applicare ecc
<malino> ma la mia domanda a questo punto è anche come mai su altro pc stessa installazione è andato da solo e qui no?
<malino> come faccio a dinstallare i driver della mia scheda grafica e rimetterli?
<jester-> malino: serve il rednering
<jester-> se la video non ha rendering nada effetti
<akis24> malino: dipende anche dalle caratteristiche del pc scheda video ecc
<malino> nvidia 7600 e con windows 7 prima aero andava
<jester-> malino: il driver linux nvidia normale gestisce dalla serie 8000 in su
<jester-> in giu usa il legacy e passa poca roba
<jester-> malino: in winz ci sarà il driver che supporta 100% anche le vecchie
<malino> come faccio ?
<jester-> malino: lasci stare compiz e gli effetti
<Bruno92> eccoci, non trovo il cestino su lubuntu come faccio?
<malino> ok altra domanda posso? come mai sul mio pc altro non va la @?
<jester-> malino: perchè devi settare la tastiera italiana
<jester-> o quanto meno il layout giusto
<Bruno92> quando si installa ubuntu è necessario installarlo su un'altra partizione o sulla stessa di windows?
<malino> ho fatto... ma nada riprovero grazue intato viva ubuntu-1
<jester-> Bruno92: è a scelta
<krabador> Bruno92, sei in live di ubuntu/lubuntu ?
<Bruno92> lubuntu
<oblo> giorno krab
<Bruno92> non capisco in che cartella è installto l'os lubuntu, mi dice 1 partizione 40g e 1 da 76 mentre prima su windows erano 2 da 70
<jester-> Bruno92: è installato su partizione o dentro a winzoz
<jester-> krabador: dici che trolla?
<Bruno92> il punto è che non mi ricordo in che partizione lho installato e non trovo la cartella lubuntu da nessun parte?
<garfield> Ciao a tutti.  Ho un problema di schermata nera dopo il boot. appare al posto della scrivania.
<jester-> garfield: scheda video nel pc nero?
<garfield> ndivia 210 su pc con Ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> garfield: al boot lo vedi il menu o hai solo linux e parte diretto
<garfield> ho solo Ubuntu.  bios regolare,  boot di Ubuntu normale fino al logo con i pallini rossi. poi invece della scrivania rimane tutto nero
<garfield> scusa se sono lento ma sto scrivendo dal tablet
<jester-> garfield: al boot pigia ripetutamente il tasto mausic che si scopre il menu, pigi il tasto e, vai sulla riga con quiet splash e dopo splash lasciando uno spazio aggiungi: nomodeset  quindi F10 per partire, se funza vai nei driver aggiuntivi e abiliti il driver nvidia testato
<garfield> jester-: ho già rimosso e reinstallato i driver della scheda e xorg ma non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> garfield: come se hai nero
<jester-> xorg non c'è di serie
<jester-> garfield: parti con nomodeset
<garfield> ctrl+alt+f1
<jester-> che driver hai installato
<jester-> ho un pc con una gt220 e mai avuto un problema
<garfield> nvidia current dopo averlo scaricato di nuovo
<jester-> garfield: se hai usato i ppa procedi pure e reinstallare
<jester-> garfield: scaricato?
<garfield> Sì
<jester-> garfield: scaricato come
<jester-> si arrangia apt a fare tutto
<jester-> si mette le dipendenze e compila con dkms
<jester-> garfield: non hai fatto da apt-get?
<garfield> se aspetti un momento ti scrivo come ho fatto da terminale
<jester-> garfield: hai provato inserendo nomodeset?
<garfield> infatti ho usato apt-get
<jester-> o ce la contiamo e basta
<garfield> no,  quello no
<jester-> prova, è un primo passo
<garfield> intanto ti dico che avviando con il Dvd Live non ho problemi
<oblo> io ogni volta che installo i driver nvidia dopo devo cancellare xorg.conf
<jester-> xorg.conf non esisti piu da un paio d'anni
<jester-> se non lo crei non c'è
<oblo> bò secondo me lo creano i driver
<jester-> nu
<oblo> infatti con i noveau non lo avevo sto file
<jester-> devi usare nvidia-settings
<Enrico_> Ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows..Ha finito l'installazione e mi ha chiesto di riavviare il PC...Una volta riavviato però non mi permette di scegliere sistema operativo..Come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Enrico_: cioè?
<Enrico_> Non c'è il grub!
<jester-> Enrico_: parte ancora winz?
<Enrico_> esatto
<jester-> Enrico_: hai uefi?
<jester-> Enrico_: portatile?
<garfield> allora, con lo shift al boot non succede niente. provo con esc?
<Enrico_> cos'è uefi?
<jester-> garfield: stato maiusc
<jester-> tasto
<jester-> !uefi | Enrico_  segui recupero del boot loader
<ubot-it> Enrico_  segui recupero del boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<garfield> appunto, ho premuto il tasto maiusc al boot e non è successo niente
<jester-> garfield: tieni premuto il tasto maiusc quello che si usa per passare alla maiuscola l volo
<Enrico_> Ho seguito le istruzioni passo per passo è l'installazione è andata a buon fine, e l'ho già fatto altre volte, non capisco come mai
<garfield> però dalla schermata nera posso aprire il terminale se occorre
<jester-> quello sopra a fn
<garfield> jester: l'ho fatto ma senza risultato
<jester-> o sotto a quello di impostare la miauscola
<jester-> garfield: va bè da nero vai in shell
<Enrico_> <jester-> Comunque non ho un pc con Uefi
<garfield> come? non sono un'aquila,  scusami
<jester-> garfield: sudo nano /etc/default/grub  aggingi li nomodeset dopo splash salvi e dai sudo update-grub quindi riavvii
<garfield> ok
<jester-> Enrico_: parte: Riparazione del bootloader http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> Enrico_: ma prima fai i passi per vedere se uefi hai
<garfield> cannot enable port 2. maybe the usb cable is bad?
<jester-> garfield: che centra la usb
<Bruce___> salve, chiedo aiuto, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 e adesso ho la necessità di installare la chiavetta wifi NetGear WNA3100
<garfield> scusa, avevo scritto male prima
<Bruce___> è incompatibile con il sistema ed ho seguito alcuni consigli da diversi forum ma non sono giunto a molto
<garfield> nomodeset va dentro o fuori dalle virgolette dopo splash?
<Bruce___> ho installato ndiswrapper ver 1.59 e tramite essa ho provato ad installare il driver della chiavetta di xp
<Bruce___> ma alla fine mi da invalid driver
<Bruce___> ho rimosso tutto e cercavo un aiuto dall'inizio per installarla
<jester-> garfield: se non è linnux digeribile o trovi  il driver linux o ne pii una compatibile
<jester-> garfield: dentro agli apici naturlamente
<jester-> spazio dopo splash
<garfield> fatto.  ora riavvio. giusto?
<jester-> garfield: anche sudo update-grub?
<garfield> no. lo faccio adesso?
<jester-> eh altrmienti è come non avere fatto
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | Bruce___
<ubot-it> Bruce___: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<garfield> fatto. esco e riavvio o c'è altro?
<jester-> Bruce___: rimuovi quello che hia messo poi reintalli quello xp dei bit del tuo stesso sistema
<jester-> garfield: riavvia
<Bruce___> io ho vista, i driver di xp gli ho trovati in giro, uso comunque quelli di xp giusto?
<jester-> Bruce___: si ma 32 o 64 bit a seconda del sistema che hai
<garfield> niente.  tutto come prima
<jester-> Bruce___: di solito li mettono pure nel cd abbinato alla scheda
<jester-> garfield: reinstalla che c'è qualcosa che fottuto forse da manovre in buona fede
<jester-> se hai dati
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Bruce___> 64
<jester-> Bruce___: quindi serve il driver xp a 64
<Bruce___> ok, ho il driver di xp, ora provo
<jester-> Bruce___: che sia a 64 bit
<jester-> Bruce___: prima disisntalla quello che hai messo prina
<Bruce___> ok
<jester-> nidswrapper .l e vedi il nome
<jester-> sudo ndiswrapper -r nome
<jester-> -l
<jester-> nidswrapper -l
<garfield> jester: vedo di salvare i dati da qualche parte e reinstallo. per ora grazie.
<Bruce___> ok
<Bruce___> rimosso
<Bruce___> ora riprovo ad installare
<Bruce___> bruce@bruce-NC071AA-ABZ-a6749it:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Windriver/Netgear/bcmwlhigh5.inf installing bcmwlhigh5 ... couldn't find "bcmwlhigh564.sys" in "/home/bruce/Windriver/Netgear"; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "/home/bruce/Windriver/Netgear" - installation may be incomplete
<Bruce___> mi da questo
<anubi|dell> salve raga
<anubi|dell> non riesco ancora a far rifunzionare la mia cara e vecchia stampante hp
<anubi|dell> cups non vede la periferica
<anubi|dell>  error: No devices found on bus: usb
<anubi|dell> qualche consiglio ?
<jester-> anubi|dell: tipo ?
<anubi|dell> bhuuu
<anubi|dell> due giorni che cerco su google
<jester-> anubi|dell: minchia avrà una il nome sopra
<anubi|dell> ma nada
<anubi|dell> ah la stampante
<anubi|dell> hp1020
<jester-> anubi|dell: provato a cambiare il vavo usb?
<anubi|dell> yess
<anubi|dell> cambiato cavo
<anubi|dell> porta
<jester-> anubi|dell: prova a installare hplipgui e poi vedi se la supporta
<anubi|dell> reinstallato hplip
<jester-> hplip-gui
<anubi|dell> si si ma funzionava
<anubi|dell> ho installato hplip e configurata
<anubi|dell> e andava alla grande
<jester-> poi lo lanci e installi la stampante sempre che sia supportata
<anubi|dell> poi da un giorno all'altro
<anubi|dell> il buio
<jester-> anubi|dell: normale
<jester-> anubi|dell: da stampanti e scanner la rimiovi e la reinstalli da hplip
<jester-> vedi che va
<anubi|dell> quello che sto tentanto di fare
<anubi|dell> ma mi fa questo errore:  error: No devices found on bus: usb
<jester-> ha quel vizio li dopo qualche giorno la stmante ne parla ne fa segno
<jester-> anubi|dell: rimoossa?
<anubi|dell> yess
<anubi|dell> se faccio lsusb il device ci sta
<jester-> anubi|dell: se rimossa e reinstallando con hplip-gui non la vede sa di stampante che ci ha lasciato
<anubi|dell> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1020
<anubi|dell> ma con windows va
<anubi|dell> e su un'altro portatile con debian anche
<anubi|dell> ma li ci sta il kernel 3.12
<anubi|dell> qui ho il 3.14
<krabador> jester-, ha debian
<jester-> anubi|dell: allora rimuovi tutto, reintalli hplip-gui riavvii e riprivi
<krabador> debian testing
<anubi|dell> aloa krabador
<jester-> eh che ne sacciamo di debina
<jester-> anubi|dell: forse ti conviene prenrere il ,run sul sito hp per debian
<jester-> lo lanci e ti fa anche il caffè
<anubi|dell> cercando su google ho visto che anche molti ubuntiisti hanno avuto sto problema
<krabador> sempre se non è successo qualcosa, tipo qualche aggiornamento, che non fa funzionare le porte
<jester-> si accorge che c'è gia altro installato e pialla
<krabador> anubi|dell, vanno le porte nel sistema?
<anubi|dell> yess
<anubi|dell> solo una cosa strana
<anubi|dell> il mouse si stacca
<anubi|dell> mouse usb con filo
<jester-> anubi|dell: come dice krabador se metti una usb coi porni funzano?
<anubi|dell> dopo circa un'oretta di inattività
<anubi|dell> assolutamente ho qui la filmografia di jenna jameson e va alla grande
<anubi|dell> :)
<jester-> anubi|dell: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<anubi|dell> fare il downgrade di cups ?
<krabador> se s'è aggiornato piu' volte, e hplip è rimasto lo stesso
<krabador> potrebbe essere lui il problema
<krabador> e, come ti ho detto ieri, controlla se è running
<jester-> anubi|dell: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o usi il sistema calimero
<krabador> o parte perfettamente all'avvio
<jester-> anubi|dell: la tua è in lista http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<jester-> poi dai +x al file e ./hpsticazz.run  da user
<krabador> vai con il run del sito
<anubi|dell> krabador> e, come ti ho detto ieri, controlla se è running -> come ?
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> metodo calimero si diffonde
<anubi|dell> <jester-> anubi|dell: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o usi il sistema calimero -> non trattarmi male già sono depresso per la mia vecchia stampante alias vecchia betsy ;P
<jester-> anubi|dell: non è simpatico scriver 3 volte la stessa cosa e accorgersi che l'interlutore fa come le ochette al bago e va per i cazzi suoi
<anubi|dell> ma dai no
<krabador> anubi|dell, apri terminale
<krabador> manda top
<krabador> vedi se cups sta funzionando
<jester-> è difficile prendere il driver qui? http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<anubi|dell> già scaricato
<krabador> al che, scarica e fa partire hplip del sito
<jester-> allora dagli i permessi e usalo
<jester-> rimette a posto eventuale installato e cups
<jester-> anubi|dell: ho contorllato debina 7.5 lasejet la tua c'è quindi supportata
<anubi|dell> root       824  0.0  0.0  76052  3500 ?        Ss   ago11   0:00 /usr/sbin/cups-browsed -> tropo solo questo processo con cups
<anubi|dell> restartato cups
<anubi|dell> root       824  0.0  0.0  76052  3500 ?        Ss   ago11   0:00 /usr/sbin/cups-browsed
<anubi|dell> root     17211  0.0  0.0  81584  3636 ?        Ss   17:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -f
<jester-> anubi|dell: numeri del lotto?
<jester-> va bè pare inutile insistere
<anubi|dell> con top no mi ci trovo .. ho fatto ps aux | grep cup
<krabador> anubi|dell, non incollare in canale
<anubi|dell> ok
<krabador> incolla in pastebin
<krabador> qualunque tu voglia
<anubi|dell> erano poche righe
<anubi|dell> ok
<krabador> e qualunque cosa tu voglia
<krabador> piu' di 2 sono pericolose
<krabador> :)
<anubi|dell> cmq la versione di hplip è la stessa che ho nei repository
<anubi|dell> cmq proviamo
<sbubba> sera a tutti
<sbubba> anche a voi il sito e il forum sono irraggiungibili?
<jester-> spe
<krabador> sbubba, si
<krabador> ci stanno lavorando
<sbubba> ah ok
<jester-> sbubba: è giu
<jester-> sql a mignotte
<sbubba> grazie per l'info
<jester-> sbubba: c'è #ubuntu-it-forun per varie ed eventuali, serve il nicl registrato per accedere
<jester-> -forum
<sbubba> si si jester- grazie :°)
<walid> conoscete qualche server web gratuito come dot.tk che ti permette di avere un dominio .tk??
<walid> Da un sacco di problemi sto cavolo di server... Funziona 1 volta su 3
<krabador> !chat | walid
<ubot-it> walid: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<walid> ?
<ilovelinux> Ciao a tutti
<ilovelinux> come m metto offline come gli altri?
<enzotib> ilovelinux, /away stringa
<ilovelinux> enzotib
<ilovelinux> come m metto offline come gli altri?
<ilovelinux> qualcuno:
<ilovelinux> come mi metto offline come gli altri?
<DD3my> ilovelinux, ctrl+alt+a
<DD3my> oppure come ti ha detto enzotib prima
<DD3my> dai un /away stringa
<Guest62202> Ciao, vorrei provare ubuntu gnome 14.04 ma sul mio pc fisso non funziona.scheda madre asus m2npv-vm,pocessore amd athlon 64x2 4200 scheda grafica integrata geforce 6150 /pci/sse2/3d now,4giga di ram. provato su acer aspire zg5 con proc 1600 Mhz 1,5 di ram ssd da 8 giga e funziona. dove stà il problema?
<krabador> Guest62202, fa partire il supporto
<krabador> al menu in cui ti viene chiesto di provare o installare
<krabador> premi f6
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset, e poi l'opzione che vuoi
<krabador> se prova o installa
<Guest62202> stò scrivendo con questo pc, non posso farlo partire ora,comunque sembra che non trovi nessun driver grafico. son riuscito ad arrivare alla shell con cobinazione di tasti ctrl+alt+f1-f2-f4,ma poi da lì non si schioda +
<krabador> Guest62202, fa come ti è stato segnalato
<Guest62202> ok, ci provo..ciao
 * ilovelinux is away: Spiacente, al momento sono occupato e non posso rispondere (Questo è un messaggio automatico)
 * ilovelinux is back (gone 00:00:06)
<krabador> ilovelinux, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida qui troverai che non sono ammessi messaggi di away automatico
<ilovelinux> ok, fatto krebedor
<guest62202> non funziona,con f6 si blocca(ho usato unetbootin per fare la chiavetta)
<guest62202> ora scrivo conaltro pc e posso fare le prove sul fisso
<ilovelinux> Hai un pc con windows?
<guest62202> no,ubuntu 12.04
<ilovelinux> hai solo ubuntu?
<guest62202> yes
<ilovelinux> e hai wine?
<guest62202> wine ce l'ho
<ilovelinux> Scarica questo programma e avvialo con wine:
<krabador> !usbwin | guest62202
<ubot-it> guest62202: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> guest62202, usa questo per fare la pendrive
<krabador> o fa un dvd
<ilovelinux> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/other-versions
<krabador> ilovelinux, attieniti a segnalare risorse della comunità
<guest62202> allora non ci siamo capiti,non è un problema di chiavetta, ho fatto un controllo ed è tutto ok, sull'aspire funziona e sul fisso molto più potente no.
<krabador> guest62202, se con unnetbootin non puoi selezionare nomodeset
<krabador> guest62202, falla in modo da poter usare quest'opzione di boot
<guest62202> carica il sistema ma non si avvia il gestore grafico
<krabador> guest62202, se hai ubuntu, in altro pc, puoi fare la pendrive aprendo il terminale, mandando usb-creator-gtk
<guest62202> fatto chiave ta con usb-creator-gtk non ha chiesto nulla ha caricato circa per 4 minuti poi si è bloccato
<grimm_> ciao
<grimm_> ho un problema con i driver nvidia
<grimm_> c'è qualche essere umano(non bot o log) connesso
<grimm_> ?
<krabRIPRWilliams> chiedi
<grimm_> ok
<grimm_> allora ho un portatile con scheda grafica itel + nvidia
<grimm_> sto provando ad installare i driver proprietari poiché i nouvau mi bloccano all'avvio il pc
<grimm_> prima ho installato bumbeblee, ma questo mi manda in vacca ubuntu
<grimm_> appena lo installo il terminale non riconosce alcun comando da sudo a reboot
<grimm_> al secondo riavvio mi scompare il driver iwlwifi
<grimm_> al terzo riavvio va in una schermata con solo busybox
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<grimm_> visto il casino ho reinstallato tutto e ho provato nvidia-prime ma al riavvio non carica l'interfaccia grafcia
<grimm_> ora faccio
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, dpkg -l | grep bumblebee
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, ed in tutto questo
<krabRIPRWilliams> lista cpu , scheda video,  e versione di ubuntu
<grimm_> ubuntu gnome 14.04
<grimm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8031006/
<krabRIPRWilliams> il pastebin , per i comandi
<grimm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8031019/
<krabRIPRWilliams> bene
<grimm_> ok
<krabRIPRWilliams> modifichi i comandi ?
<grimm_> ogni volta che ho provato a fare qualcosa era su un installazione pulita
<grimm_> tranne per il fatto che da grub do nouveau.modeset=0
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1280613
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-13
<grimm_> non capisco
<grimm_> parla di ottimizzazione, io non riesco neanche a farlo funzionare
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, prova modificare sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<krabRIPRWilliams> questa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”
<grimm_> come?
<krabRIPRWilliams> con questa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor”
<grimm_> anche se come apci dovrei usare quello per lenovo?
<krabRIPRWilliams> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* && sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime && sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<krabRIPRWilliams> sudo update-grub
<krabRIPRWilliams> riavvi
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, adesso prova questo
<grimm_> sta installando
<grimm_> riesci a spiegarmi un po' cosa pensi?
<krabRIPRWilliams> guarda, purtroppo il supporto per l'optimus per linux, è in pieno sviluppo da parte di nvidia
<krabRIPRWilliams> le gt 7xx sono supportate dal 331 in poi
<krabRIPRWilliams> adesso ufficialmente c'è il 340
<krabRIPRWilliams> e credo che il kernel 3.13 non sia ancora perfettamente in tiro
<krabRIPRWilliams> per le nvidia dalle 7xx in su
<grimm_> che bello]
<grimm_> altra cosa nel grub lascio nouveau.mnodeset=0 ?
<krabRIPRWilliams> toglilo, vediamo che succede
<Arnapappo> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi nell'installazione dei driver propretari ati ?
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, apri un terminale
<Arnapappo> ok
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, che ubuntu stai usando?
<Arnapappo> ubuntu 14.04
<Arnapappo> ho già provato a installarlo ma con pessimi risultati
<krabRIPRWilliams> allora scivi software-properties-gtk , invio
<krabRIPRWilliams> guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabRIPRWilliams> !image | Arnapappo
<ubot-it> Arnapappo: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabRIPRWilliams> fa uno screenshot, e manda qui il link
<Arnapappo> ok
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, dopo la modifica a /etc/default/grub  , prima di riavviare, manda sudo update-grub
<grimm_> sisi ovvio se non potevo fare a meno
<Arnapappo> http://postimg.org/image/i86eiz53j/eebc97e8/
<Arnapappo> precedentemente avevo provato a installare i driver fglrx-updates ma al riavvio avevo schermata nera
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, che scheda hai?
<Arnapappo> 7670m
<Arnapappo> scheda ibrida
<grimm_> primo riavvio: lo splash si blocca, non appena mi loggo in tty mi butta fuori
<Arnapappo> ho provato a utilizzare anche l'installer rilasciato da amd ma dice che non trova la scheda
<gabriele> ciao a tutti
<gabriele> avrei bisogno di un aiuto se qualcuno è online
<grimm_> secondo riavvio: impostato nouveau.modeset=0 si avvia, carcai gdm, carica gnome ma noto che in dpkg -l | grep nvidia c'é solo nvidia-prime
<grimm_> !qualcuno| gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gabriele> ok scusate ma sono nuovo di questa chat e volevo essere solo gentile
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, scarica il .run dal sito
<Arnapappo> ok
<gabriele> cmq il mio problema è questo, oggi ho aggiornato la versione di ubuntu e mi ha chiesto il riavvio, al riavvio appena faccio il login il computer si blocca sulla schermata vuota
<Arnapappo> ho già provato a installarlo tramite il .run ma non va l'installazione
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<krabRIPRWilliams> buono
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, ctrl alt f2, appare un terminale ?
<gabriele> si
<krabRIPRWilliams> fa il login testuale
<gabriele> fatto
<krabRIPRWilliams> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, hai scaricato il run?
<Arnapappo> si adesso lo sto per eseguire
<gabriele> fatto, sta scaricando
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, glxinfo | grep rendering
<gabriele> ha finito di scaricare
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, no
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, non eseguirlo
<Arnapappo> ok
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, dimmi il nome preciso del file
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, da terminale, nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il file
<krabRIPRWilliams> ls
<krabRIPRWilliams> e incolla il nome
<Arnapappo> amd-driver-installer-14.10.1006.1001-x86.x86_64.run
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, glxinfo | grep rendering
<grimm_> non è installato
<grimm_> e non lo trovo sui repository ufficiali
<gabriele>  krabRIPRWilliams, io cosa devo fare adesso?
<krabRIPRWilliams> grimm_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings mesa-utils vdpau-va-driver
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, riavvia
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, sudo chmod +x amd-driver-installer-14.10.1006.1001-x86.x86_64.run
<Arnapappo> ok fatto
<grimm_> sistemato
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, sh ./amd-driver-installer-14.10.1006.1001-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<Arnapappo> ok sta eseguendo
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, hai mandato prima  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev ?
<Arnapappo> sisi
<krabRIPRWilliams> ok
<grimm_2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8031371/
<grimm_2> p.s. grimm_2 e grimm_ sono sempre io
<krabRIPRWilliams> bene
<gabriele>  krabRIPRWilliams , fatto... stesso problema, faccio il login e in alto mi compare una finestra con scritto system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now? annulla o report problem... clikko su annulla e si blocca la schermata vuota
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<Arnapappo> krabRIPRWilliams, ok finito ha creato 3 file .deb
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<gabriele> notebook sony vaio 17" VGN-FW41J
<Arnapappo> ok fatto
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, riavvia
<krabRIPRWilliams> !ripristino | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gabriele> ok se seguo la guida di questo link mantengo i dati sul pc?
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, si, niente home viene toccata
<gabriele> ok grazie
<Arnapappo2> ok riavviato
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, fa un po' di backup, con lo stesso supporto che userai per il ripristion
<krabRIPRWilliams> entrando con l'opzione proba
<krabRIPRWilliams> prova
<Arnapappo2> per verificarr la corretta installazione ?
<gabriele> devo usare un cd live della versione 14.04 che è quella che non funziona oppure della 12.04 che funzionava?
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, la 14.04 non ha mai funzionato?
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo2, fglrxinfo
<gabriele> no, l'ho aggiornata oggi a questa versione e mi ha subito dato il problema che ho descritto in precedenza
<krabRIPRWilliams> gabriele, allora vai tranquillo con 14.04
<gabriele> ok allora scarico la 14.04 e la metto su cd, grazie poi semmai ritorno e vi faccio sapere
<krabRIPRWilliams> buon ripristino
<Arnapappo2> dice comando non trovato, ho notato anche che non ho piú il ccc
<grimm_> vado a dormire che il sonno inizia ad essere non trascurabile.Ci si rivede
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<krabRIPRWilliams> ma anche per Arnapappo2
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo2, non ho tutta la notte, per favore
<Arnapappo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8031467/
<krabRIPRWilliams> ok, sono installati
<krabRIPRWilliams> buon driver
<Arnapappo_> ma come mai tra i programmi non hp più il ccc ?
<krabRIPRWilliams> fglrx-amdcccle   è installato
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo2, apri il terminale, scrivi fglrx- premi tab
<Arnapappo_> eppure dalla lista dei programmi non c'è
<Arnapappo_> niente  output
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_, amdcccle
<Arnapappo_> comando non trovato
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo2, sudo aticonfig --initial
<krabRIPRWilliams> reboot
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_,
<Arnapappo_> aticonfig non trovato
<krabRIPRWilliams> con questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8031467/ , è impossibile
<Arnapappo_> adesso ti mando lo screen
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev fglrx-updates
<Arnapappo_> ok sta facendo
<Arnapappo_> fatto
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_, manda ls -la nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il .run
<krabRIPRWilliams> e fa pastebin
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_, sto andando , per favore
<Arnapappo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8031600/
<krabRIPRWilliams> ctrl alt f2
<krabRIPRWilliams> fa login testuale
<Arnapappo_> ok e poi
<Arnapappo_> ?
<krabRIPRWilliams> manda sudo service lightdm stop
<krabRIPRWilliams> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<krabRIPRWilliams> nella cartella in cui hai fatto i deb
<Arnapappo_> sisi
<Arnapappo_> poi reboot ?
<krabRIPRWilliams> sudo aticonfig --initial
<krabRIPRWilliams> questo
<krabRIPRWilliams> e reboot
<Arnapappo_> ok va bene
<Arnapappo_> se vuoi andare vai pure ! =D
<krabRIPRWilliams> dimmi come procede
<krabRIPRWilliams> Arnapappo_,
<Arnapappo> ok fatto
<Arnapappo> dopo l'installazione aticonfig comando non valido
<Arnapappo> adesso però vado che ho troppo sonno
<Arnapappo> grazie e scusa per il disturbo
<Max> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest96642> ho un vecchio vaio con windows xp e volevo sostituirlo con ubuntu
<Guest96642> mi sono scaricato l'immagine iso ma non so come istallarlo
<Guest96642> potete aiutarmi?
<ilovelinux> Ciao a tutti
<ilovelinux> posso rimanere connesso anche se esco?
<CarlyCipo_> Buongiorno a tutti
<CarlyCipo_> A chi posso fare qualche domanda?
<ilovelinux> a tutti
<CarlyCipo_> Perfetto. Ho insatllato la 14.04.01 ma ho problemi con l'audio su Chrome, consigli?
<ilovelinux> Solo su chrome
<ilovelinux> ?
<CarlyCipo_> A quanto pare si
<CarlyCipo_> streaming e youtube non funzionano
<CarlyCipo_> su firefox si
<ilovelinux> hai chrome o chromium?
<CarlyCipo_> avevo chrome, ho provato chromium ma senza grossi risultati
<ndrg> ciao
<ndrg> ho vari problemi a far funzionare i diriver nvidia il mio thinkpad t440p
<ndrg> c'é qualcuno online che può darmi una mano?
<Carlycipo> problemi con la connessione
<Carlycipo> rieccomi
<jester-> gigirock
<urik> ciao a tutti
<urik> ho bisogno diperato di aiuto. c'è qualche anima pia e buona che ha voglia di perdere un po di tempo per darmi una mano
<CarlyCipo> Qualcuno che mi aiuta con il grub? grazie
<CarlyCipo> Nessuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | CarlyCipo
<ubot-it> CarlyCipo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mauro46> ciao, ho installato ubuntu server 14.04.1 lts, e l'ho virtualizzato su un pc windows 7. Purtroppo dopo aver configurato tutto il server ubuntu mi blocca l'intera rete. Ho provato a cercare la soluzione sul forum, ma non ho trovato la soluzione. Ubuntu è connesso tramite bridge con un ip statico, e sul router non è abilitato il dhcp
<blond> ciao a tutti!
<blond> avrei una domanda riguardante porte ethernet non funzionanti e affini, sono nel posto giusto?
<mauro46> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<blond> niente mauro qui tocca che c'attaccamo al cazzo
<blond> buona frtuna
<ViCe95> !bot
<ViCe95> !voci
<ViCe95> !netsplit
<mauro46> someone can help me?
<ViCe95> !voci
<ViCe95> mauro46: questo canale non è disabitato , forse nessuno sa come aiutarti
<mauro46> ViCe95: a chi posso rivolgermi?
<ViCe95> mauro46: io posso provare ad aiutarti, non ti  assicuro nulla .
<mauro46> grazie ViCe95
<ViCe95> mauro46: il tuo problema era il server?
<mauro46> si
<mauro46> quando accendo il server si blocca tutta la rete internet
<ViCe95> mauro46: in che senso blocca la rete?
<mauro46> nel senso che non va più su internet e se qualcuno cerca di entrare dall'esterno non può farlo
<ViCe95> mauro46: che tipo di server è?
<mauro46> vuoi sapere che versione o che coda deve fare il server?
<mauro46> cosa*
<ViCe95> mauro46: la sua funzione nella rete
<mauro46> web server, mail server
<mauro46> solo la parte mail non l'ho ancora configurata
<mauro46> quindi per adesso funziona solo da web server
<ViCe95> mauro46: virtualizzato come?
<mauro46> su workstation 10
<ViCe95> mauro46: sarevìbbe tipo virtualbox, giusto?
<mauro46> si
<HelpMyGrub> Buondì, qualcuno disposto ad ascoltare i miei problemi? :D
<hijackers> ciao a tutti!
<HelpMyGrub> (il mio nick è un'anticipazione!)
<ViCe95> mauro46: l'ip e gli altri parametri di rete sono giusti?
<mauro46> si
<mauro46> l'avevo fatto a casa su un mac e funzionava tutto; adesso lo sto facendo in ufficio da problemi
<mauro46> ho anche altri server, quindi le impostazioni sono corrette
<HelpMyGrub> Nessuno che se ne intende di Grub?
<ViCe95> !chiedi | HelpMyGrub
<HelpMyGrub> Ciao Vice95, ho tolto win8 lasciando solo la 14.04.01, oltre alla partiz di ripristino di win
<jester1-> pessima idea
<HelpMyGrub> ma all'avvio mi parte il ripristino, boot repair non ha funzionato e mi rimane supergrub
<ViCe95> mauro46: almeno il server naviga?
<jester1-> HelpMyGrub: che centra supergrub con installazione ubuntu
<HelpMyGrub> perchè l'ordine dell'avvio da priorità alla partiz di ripristino di win 8
<HelpMyGrub> invece che a ubuntu
<ViCe95> mauro46: almeno il server naviga?
<mauro46> ViCe95: no
<HelpMyGrub> Boot repair a suo tempo mi diede una mano quando stavo in dual boot con win7
<jester1-> HelpMyGrub: che centra supergrub con installazione ubuntu
<mauro46> o meglio si connette però non appena accendo il server dopo un paio di minuti su windows dice connessione limitata e non posso connettermi più ad internet
<ViCe95> mauro46: la lan funziona?
<mauro46> si
<mauro46> la cosa strana è che l'accensione del server ubuntu fa bloccare la rete
<HelpMyGrub> jester1- da ciò che ho letto e sentito da amici dovrebbefare in modo che ridia la priorità ad ubuntu e non al disco di ripristino di win
<mauro46> altrimenti funziona tutto perfettamente
<jester1-> HelpMyGrub: che ubuntu hai installato
<HelpMyGrub> 14.04.01
<HelpMyGrub> jester1- 14.04.01
<HelpMyGrub> jester1- per evitare il problema toglierei pure la partizion di ripristino lasciando solo e soltanto ubuntu, ma ho qualche remora riguardo la garanzia
<ilovelinux> quella di ripristino ti serve per ripristinare Windows 8 e leva la garanzia
<HelpMyGrub> ilovelinux si infatti immaginavo, però come rimetto la priorità di avvio su ubuntu? per ora ogni volta devo premere f8 all'avio! :/
<ViCe95> mauro46: se riavvii il router/rete quando è acceso il server?
<mauro46> non posso farlo perché ci sono altri server che offrono dei servizi ai clienti e quindi non posso rendere inaccessibile quei servizi anche per poco tempo
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: si usa lightdm ma comunque al boot il menu grub lo vedi?
<ilovelinux> HelpMyGrub avvia Ubuntu, apri il terminale e dai: cat /etc/default/grub
<ilovelinux> e posta tutto quello che ti esce su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ViCe95> mauro46: puoi scollegare il pc del server,avviarlo e ricollegarlo?
<HelpMyGrub> jester- no, nel senso all'avvio parte il ripristino win, se premo f8 va nella schermata dove scelgo tra win e ubuntu (schermata grigia)
<mauro46> ViCe95: si adesso lo faccio
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: F8 è il menu rapido?
<HelpMyGrub> jester- direi di si
<HelpMyGrub> ilovelinux sono dal pc di mia sorella D:
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: allora devi entrare nel bios e assegnare la priorità giusta
<HelpMyGrub> jester vedrò cosa fare, ora mi tocca staccare, se mai mi riconnetto più tardi, se ci sei, siete (ilovelinux) ne riparliamo
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: ti avvia la ripristino e non uefi winz/ubuntu
<HelpMyGrub> jester- si
<jester-> reboot e sistema il bios
<HelpMyGrub> jester- scusa devo scappare, a dopo se ci sei
<jester-> centra non i sistemi
<HelpMyGrub> jester- ok provo
<HelpMyGrub> a dopo
<mauro46> ViCe95: fatto, però il problema è rimasto
<ViCe95> mauro46: cioè come ricolleghi il server la rete va in crash?
<mauro46> ViCe95: ad alternanza però si
<ViCe95> mauro46:  è capitato anche a me qualcosa del genere: ubuntu( non server su pc non virt) avviava troppe connessioni internet e il resto della rete non accedeva
<mauro46_> ViCe95: stavo dicendo, la rete funziona, poi si blocca, poi dopo un po' funziona e continua così
<ViCe95> mauro46_: non ho mai virtualizzato un server però ho trovato una wiki (è per virtualbox) vedi se puoi farci qualcosa
<mauro46> ViCe95: scusa ma si era impallata la rete e si era disconnesso
<mauro46> ViCe95: ci sei ancora?
<prorus> Hi guys How do I specify kernel version in # ld config?(live-build)
<ViCe95> mauro46: Si
<prorus> oops wrong channel
<mauro46> ViCe95: mi ero disconnesso prima.
<mauro46> ViCe95: comunque ti stavo dicendo che ad alternanza si blocca la rete
<ViCe95> mauro46: il tuo server ha la doppia eth come spiegato nella wiki?
<mauro46> ViCe95; no solo una
<ViCe95> mauro46: non fisiche ma virtuali
<mauro46> nel file /etc/network/interfaces c'è solo la eth0
<ViCe95> mauro46: dai un ifconfig
<ViCe95> mauro46: torno subito
<jester-> mauro46: chiedi a kalem che è un buon syadmin
<mauro46> Jester: ok grazie
<Bruno92> buongiorno
<Bruno92> come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu?
<ilovelinux> vuoi installare windows o è già installato?
<Bruno92> è già installato
<Bruno92> voglio togliere lubuntu e mettere xubuntu
<ilovelinux> puoi:
<ilovelinux> 1) Reinstallare tutto
<ilovelinux> 2) dare: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Bruno92> oppure ubuntu, ma non me lo consigliano con 1g di ram? che mi dici?
<Bibiro> Salve!
<Bibiro> A qualcuno di voi è mai capitato che aprendo un video
<Bibiro> ubuntu si riavvii?
<Bibiro> ho provato anche ad avviarlo dalla console usando vlc, la prima volta si è riavviato, la seconda mi ha dato un errore
<Bibiro> la terza anche un errore
<Bibiro> posto?
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> !postimage | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'postimage'
<ilovelinux> !pastebin | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bibiro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8035251/
<Bibiro> ho provato due volte e due volte lo stesso errore
<Bibiro> cioè tre volte*
<Bibiro> la prima si è riavviato direttamente
<Bibiro> boh, che errori assurdi
<Bibiro> io vado, arrivederci
<Bibiro> grazie lo stesso però
<Bruno92> aspetta un attimo ilovelinux, ma se voglio togliere completamente lubuntu e solo dopo installare xubuntu non posso?
<ilovelinux> si, basta dare: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu*
<kalem> ilovelinux: ora sei diventato un esperto? Però :-D
<ilovelinux> esperto? sono sul forum di ubuntu da più di 2 anni
<kalem> jester-: o.O
<ilovelinux> kalem, il mio profilo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=177165
<kalem> ilovelinux: si, mi sa che per la chat c'è un canale diverso #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilovelinux> lo so, ma li sono bannato
<Gio23> Salve a tutti..Ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7 ma poco prima che parta la schermata del log in lo schermo diventa nero e non posso fare niente se non spegnere forzatamente il pc...Da cosa dipende???
<ilovelinux> che versione hai, da dove hai scaricato e come hai scaricato Ubuntu
<ilovelinux> e come lo hai instllato
<Gio23> Ho la versione 14.04 scaricata dal sito ufficiale in DVD
<Bruno92> e quel comando come lo dò lovelinux? con esegui?
<ilovelinux> Bruno92
<ilovelinux> premi ctrl + alt + t
<Bruno92> ok grazie
<Gio23> Mi sapreste dire cosa posso fare?
<Gio23> <ilovelinux> potresti indicarmi qualche soluzione al mio problema? Non so proprio cosa fare!
<Gio23> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7, ma appena parte la schermata del log in lo schermo diventa nero e non posso fare niente, se non spegnere forzatamente il pc...
<Gio23> La versione e 14.04 ufficiale, scaricata dal sito di ubuntu...
<zucc_> ciao a tutti, spero di essere nel posto giusto e non ho famigliarità con le chat! ho un problema dopo installazione ubuntu12.04 su un portatile presario compact. sebbene tutto sia andato a buon fine, il pc rifiuta di spegnersi o di riavviarsi, rimanendo bloccato sulla schermata di spegnimento. qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie in anticipo
<ilovelinux> Caratteristiche del pc?
<jester-> zucc_: sempre che installazione è andata a buon fine il tuo bios non 100% compatibile linux
<jester-> zucc_: vedi il menu di avvio al boot?
<zucc_> vedo il menù, almeno quello che mi chiede se voglio avviare in modalità normale o ripristino (cosa che non succede in un altro pc con sempre ubuntu) ora arrivo con le caratteristiche
<jester-> zucc_: al menu pigi il tasto "e", vai sulla riga kernel lasciando uno spazio aggiugi: acpi=off  F10 per avviare, provi a spegnere e se funza lo si rende definitivo
<jester-> zucc_: scusa ho sbalgiato, metti acpi=force
<zucc_> genuine intel cpu T2080 1.73 GHz x 2  991,7 MiB  disco 117,0 GB altre informazioni non mi ricordo come ottenerle.. ora provo
<zucc_> pigiato  "e" ma qual'è la riga kernel? non sono tanto esperto..
<jester-> zucc_: cerca quiet splash
<jester-> zucc_: spazio dopo splash e agginugi acpi=forcee
<jester-> zucc_: spazio dopo splash e agginugi acpi=force
<jester-> una e sola
<zucc_> trovato ma dopo splash ce scritto  $vt_handoff
<jester-> zucc_: va appena dopo splash
<zucc_> non ci crederai ma deve esserci qualche problema perchè non riesco a digitare  "=" possibile?
<jester-> zucc_: senza "
<jester-> zucc_: dopo splash lasci uno spazio e digit acpi=off   F10 per partire
<jester-> e aqltro spazio ci deve essere con   $vt_handof
<zucc_> l'avevo capito. è che in questo menù tutti i tasti dei simboli mi danno risultati diversi a quelli della tastiera e non riesco a digitare il simbolo =
<Al__> Buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> zucc_: non serve "
<Al__> Bah, un buongiorno serve sempre
<jester-> zucc_: s ecerchi = li hai la tastiera ammaregana deve essere ? o tsti vicini senza shitf
<Al__> chiedo aiuto su installazione di 14.04 da 12
<zucc_> la tastiera è normale e = sta come sempre sopra lo 0 !  cmq tutti i tasti a parte le lettere mi danno risultati diversi da quelli che dovrebbero essere
<jester-> zucc_: non capisco che p roblema hai a scrivere acpi=off
<Al__> Mi metto in coda ma ricordatevi di me!
<zucc_> non lo caisco neanch'io! digito = e mi compare )
<jester-> zucc_: digita ? senza premere shift
<Al__> Qualcuno/a mi da una mano?
<jester-> Al__: problema?
<jester-> zucc_: se non è ? è uno dei tasti vicini
<Al__> Grazie jester, installato 'sta notte 14.04
<Al__> ho due OS, il vecchio w prof e avevo ubuntu 12
<jester-> zucc_: se non riesci avvia che famo altro modo
<Al__> ora problemi di avvio
<jester-> Al__: di che tipo
<Al__> icone oscurate
<Al__> ma il problema è l'avvio
<jester-> Al__: cioè il sistema parte non parte
<Al__>  ti spiego
<Al__> accendo la "macchina"
<Al__> scelgo Ubuntu
<Al__> prima la scelta era semplice
<Al__> o w o ubuntu
<zucc_> trovato! (era il tasto ì) ora provo
<Al__>  ora scelgo ubuntu
<jester-> Al__: il menu avvio lo vedi al boot?
<Al__> scelgo ubuntu e mi esce una lista di più ubuntu tra i quali alcuni in modalità provvisoria e devo scegliere un con scritto 13 e non ricordo cos'altro
<zucc_> ahia! dopo riavvio non va più il mouse
<Al__> lo scelgo e ubuntu si apre ma ho icone fantasma, va tutto a rilento
<jester-> Al__: di solito comapre ubunti come prima voce poi opzioni avanzate poi eventiali altri os installati
<Al__> no, jester
<jester-> Al__: quindi se parti con la prima voce che succede?
<Al__> schermata nera con richiesta istruzioni
<jester-> Al__: invece che il menu?
<Al__> ma nessuno degli ubuntu in lista è 14.04
<jester-> Al__: da capo
<jester-> avvii e cosa vedi
<Al__> allora, prima quando, abbi pazienza, accendevo usciva la schermata di scelta tra W e Ubuntu
<jester-> Al__: adesso?
<Al__> scelgo Ubuntu
<Al__> e poi quattro opzioni
<jester-> Al__: opzioni di cosa
<Al__> quattro ubuntu 13
<Al__> due provvisoria
<jester-> Al__: o hai un pc col woodoo o non riesco a capire
<jester-> Al__: prima voce del menu che è?
<Al__> se vado sul primo comado schermata nera con richiesta di istruzioni
<jester-> Al__: se non rispondi alle domande non ci si capisce
<jester-> Al__: prima voce del menu che è?
<jester-> ezioxx
<Al__> il secondo e il quarto modalità provvisoria il terzo mi permette di avviare regolarmente il pc ma non funziona regolarmente
<jester-> va bè ciao
<Al__> 13 e altro,
<zucc_> niente da fare, mouse bloccato ho riavviato.. qualche altra idea?
<Al__> scusa, ma non sono un esperto, avevo creduto in Ubuntu ma...
<jester-> zucc_: acpi incompatibile
<jester-> zucc_: 14.04?
<jester-> Al__: prima voce nel menu è ubuntu?
<zucc_> dici cambia qualcosa? potrei provare anche con linuxmint..
<Al__> se hai pazienza, grazie jester, spengo tutto e riavvio e prendo nota
<jester-> zucc_: provare non costra neiente ma la questione è che il kernel non ha il driver adatto alla rua scheda madre
<jester-> zucc_: pc di anni?
<jester-> zucc_: se non tanto giovane proverei debian stabile che ha un kernel piu retrocomatibile
<jester-> prova magari la live
<zucc_> non lo so, mi è arrivato.. credo 6 o 7.. visto che aveva win vista dovrebbe essere cosi. ho anche notato che in live non ha problemi
<jester-> zucc_: debina stabile ha un kernel piu vecchio quindi piu retrocompatibile visto che la retrocompatibilità viene tagliata cammin facendo
<jester-> zucc_: provi la live e vedi subito se si spegne
<ndrg> salve, lsusb non mi vede piu' tutti i devide "integrati":  modem, webcam, fingerprint,
<zucc_> provo ma anche ubuntu 12.04 in live si spegne e installato no
<jester-> zucc_: mi sa che lo fa dopo aver aggiornato
<ndrg> come posso fare?
<jester-> quindi aggoirnamento anche del kernel
<zucc_> in che senso aggiornamento del kernel?
<Al__> rieccomi
<Al__> opzioni avanzate
<jester-> Al__: la prima voce non puo essere opzioni avanzate
<jester-> di solito è Ubuntu
<Al__> esatto
<jester-> se non hai fatto pacioccamenti
<jester-> Al__: quindi se parti cin Ubuntu che fa
<Al__> se clikko pagina nera con richiesta di comandi manuali
<jester-> dentro ad avanzate ci sono i kernel precedenti
<jester-> Al__: mica si clicca sul menu di avvio
<Al__> che non so che cosa siano
<jester-> pigi enter o aspetti che parta
<Al__> non va jester
<jester-> Al__: non va in che senso
<Al__> si apre una pagina nera che chiede comandi tipo terminale, ma aspetta...
<Al__> mi dice errori gravi
<jester-> !ripridtino | Al__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripridtino'
<jester-> !ripristino | Al__
<ubot-it> Al__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> non c'è altro mezzo
<Al__> scusa
<jester-> sperando che hd non sia danneggiato
<Al__> atenzione che vedo le cartelle vecchie come immagini, file di scrittura e altro
<jester-> Al__: come fai a vedere se hai tutto nero con messaggio os a mignotte
<Al__> ovvero la memoria delle cose c'è, le salvo, disintrogo tutto, e reinstallo
<jester-> siamo troll o spammoni?
<Al__> non mi segui, la terza opzione è Ubuntu 3.2.0-67 generic
<jester-> quella non è la 14,04
<HelpMyGrub> Ciao jester-
<Al__> e il OS si avvia, ma è molto anomalo
<jester-> Al__: è installazione di ubuntu piu vecchia
<jester-> 14.04 è danneggiata
<HelpMyGrub> Qualcuno che aiuta il mio Grub e la mia sanità mentale?
<Al__> non so che cosa dirti, jester
<jester-> !uesfi | HelpMyGrub
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uesfi'
<jester-> !uefi | HelpMyGrub
<ubot-it> HelpMyGrub: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Al__> ho le icone che no si vedono tutto va a rilento, formatto tutto e cerco una iso e reinstallo?
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: li vedi come mettere ubuntu a default nel bios
<jester-> Al__: ripristina e diamogli un talgio
<jester-> o reintalla
<Al__> si accettano suggerimenti
<HelpMyGrub> ma quindi nel bios secure boot deve essere "enabled"?  jester-
<jester-> Al__: 13.04 e 13.10 sono scadute e non piu supportate
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: leggere la guida che ha pure le figure?
<Attila72> salve a tutti
<Al__> è questo il problema, jester, io non ho mai installato Ubuntu 13
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: secure disabled e boot prima ubuntu
<HelpMyGrub> sul secure disabled ci sono, boot prima d ubuntu no jester-
<jester-> Al__: porta il pc a benedire
<Attila72> cè qualcuno a cui posso chiede info x istallazione ubuntu
<krabador> chiedi
<Al__> capito
<HelpMyGrub> ho appena reinstallato la 14.04.01, e ora non posso entrare in ubuntu nemmeno con f8 jester-
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: la stai guardando la guida?
<Al__> guarda un altro, jester-
<HelpMyGrub> si jester-
<Al__> li portiamo tutti a benedire, se esistesse qualcuno...
<Attila72> ho eeepc asus è ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04.01
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: parte Sequenza di Avvio
<Attila72> ma l'installazione non parte
<jester-> Al__: i preti stanno dappertutto come i napoletani
<HelpMyGrub> ok jester-
<HelpMyGrub> quindi ora spengo e rientro nel bios jester-
<Al__> io non sono napoletano, ma non mi sembra una bella battuta!
<jester-> mica è una offesa ma un dato di fatto
<Attila72> qui si parla di ubuntu  o di chi è buono o cattivo fatemi capire
<Attila72> buonagiornata a tutti
<Al__> giusto
<Attila72> cambio chat sperando di trovare qualcuno che mi dia una mano
<HelpMyGrub> jester- la mia finestra di boot è diversa
<HelpMyGrub> jester- prima devo entrare in system configuration poi trovo boot options, ma mi fa solo decidere se avviare da usb ecc e se disabilitare legacy e secure boot
<HelpMyGrub> jester- non c'è l'ordine dell'os da modificare
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: non sono tutti uguali graficamente la ma funzione dovrebbe esserci
<HelpMyGrub> jester- su boot option non c'è, mi fa cabiare l'ordine su uefi boot order scegliendo fra usb, os boot manager network adapter ecc
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: di fatto non avvia prima ubuntu prova a settare uefi
<jester-> in boot order che c'è
<jester-> dovrebbe stare li dentro non necessarimente nominato come ubuntu
<HelpMyGrub> jester- scusa, come? mettendo enable su secure boot?
<jester-> secure deve essre disable
<jester-> devo trovare la sequenza di boot
<jester-> devi
<HelpMyGrub> jester- ok, è disable, ma uefi boot order (in ordine) leggo: usb diskette on key/usb hard disk, usb/dvd rom drive, os boot manager, internal cd/dvd rom drive, !network adapter
<HelpMyGrub> jester- questo è l'unico ordine che posso modificare
<HelpMyGrub> jester- e immagino che se metto os boot manager poi non mi partirà la live, no?
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: boot manager o hard disk
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: prova fino a che becchi quello giusto
<HelpMyGrub> jester- ok, fino ad ora era su usb diskette on key/usb hard disk ma ora lo cambio a os boot manager come prima opzione
<HelpMyGrub> vediamo che succede
<HelpMyGrub> jester- nulla, mi riparte ilo ripristino automatico
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: canbia la sequenza
<jester-> prova  mettere boot manager
<jester-> internal
<jester-> prova a cambiare
<jester-> devi salavare uscendo
<HelpMyGrub> jester- ovvio che salvo ma come ti ho detto ho appena provato con os boot manager e mi avvia il ripristino di win 8
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: vedi le varie alternative, sta li dentro il problema
<HelpMyGrub> jester- le altre alternative non hanno senso, e prima ho fatto il boot repari ma non è servito a nulla. sono disperata, non rivoglio win8 ma non voglio nemmeno perdere la garanzia del pc togliendo la partix di ripristino, :(
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: da f8 riesci a far partire?
<HelpMyGrub> no, ora non mi da nemmeno quel menù
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: ma winz lo hai segato?
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: comincia da capo, visto che parte il ripristino fallo
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:si diamine, tutto questo casino cominciò tempo fa quando in dual boot con feci degli aggiornamenti con win( e mi mandò in m***a il boot, e da li cominciai a dover premere f8
<jester-> poi vediamo che installare ubuntu che con uefi non fa installa accanto
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: secondo me hai fatto qualche casino in buona fede
<jester-> quindi rioristina il pc poi si fa il resto
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: così ho tolto win8i  ma lasciato la partizione di ripristino nell'eventualità che un giorno mi debba riservire, credevo di aver risolto ma ora mi parte sta diamine di partiz di riporistino
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: appunto, ripristini e torna a fabbrica
<HelpMyGrub> si ma così mi reintalla win 8? e poi ubuntu che fine fa?
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: facile che si è scombiccerato togliendo winz
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: rasa tutto se hai dei dati da recuperare usa la live
<HelpMyGrub> quindi se al prox riavvio lascio partire il ripristino poi le partizioni che ho fatto io per ubuntu me le elimnia del tutto lui jester-:
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: rimette il pc allo stato inizialel lo rivergina
<HelpMyGrub> jester- wow, rivergina rende l'idea
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: una volta fatto togli il secure boot e vieni qui da live
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: ok, proviamo. speriamo bene, devo ricominciare a studiare e devo pure fare un progetto in xml
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: segare winz è sempre una pessima idea
<HelpMyGrub> jester- i know, ma per il ridimensionamento da win mi lasciava 400gb a winzozz che manco usavo, ok posso farlo come partizione dati, ma che c****ni
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: facciamo tutto dalla live
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:mi dice impossibile ripristinare il pc, perfetto! E ora? devo prima rimuovere a mano le partizioni da gparted?
<jester-> anche le sporcacciateee..... caghemo in aqua
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: prova a rimuover le partizioni linux
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:ok
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: fagliene una in ntfs
<jester-> e vedi che fa
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:cioè?
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: ora elimino da live con gparte la swap, / e home, vediamo che fa
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: elimina tutte la partizioni linux
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: e crei una sola partizione ntfs
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: ok, e rialloco lo spazio in ntfs?
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:ok
<jester-> se non ripristisa stai nella m
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:speriamo nel "solo due cose sono sono inevitabili, le tasse e la morte"
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: ergo ripristinare il pc sarà fattibile, no? :D
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: le tasse si possono scansare la seconda no
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: vero, ma volevo rimanere nei limiti della legalità
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: vai in assitenza marca pc, gli fai gli occhioni e te lo sistemano
<Bruno92> ciao che comando devo digitare per disinstallare lubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione | Bruno92 piu che digitare devi leggere la guida
<ubot-it> Bruno92 piu che digitare devi leggere la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: alt, qualcosa si muove
<HelpMyGrub> jester-:non pensavo di poter essere così felice a vedere win funzionare
<jester-> lol
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: winz a i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti cosi come linux e osx
<jester-> mica sono scemi i mormoni che si prendono piu mogli
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: vero, staremo a vedere, per ora sto qui con win7 (che alla fine è molto meglio)
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: a cosa ti serve ubuntu
<jester-> HelpMyGrub: se hai un 4 gb di ram potrebbe essere vantaggioso virtulizzalrlo com vnware player
<jester-> non ti rompi le balle, fa quello che fa da installato
<ilovelinux> Bruno92
<ilovelinux> HelpMyGrub
<ilovelinux> ci sei riuscito?
<Bruno92> qual era il comando?
<ilovelinux> Per installare Xubuntu o per disinstallare Lubuntu?
<ilovelinux> Bruno92: Per installare Xubuntu o per disinstallare Lubuntu?
<Bruno92> disinstallare lubuntu
<Bruno92> ?
<ilovelinux> per disinstallare lubuntu dai: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu*
<Bruno92> grazie
<Bruno92> mi dice sudo password ?
<ilovelinux> prima hai installatu Xubuntu?
<Bruno92> no
<HelpMyGrub> jester-: è ormai un anno che uso sol ubuntu anche in dual boot, mi sono trovata bene, e voglio continuare a usarlo
<ilovelinux> prima installa Xubuntu, senno rimani senza interfaccia grafica
<HelpMyGrub> e per la cronaca ho 1tb di hd e 12gb di ram! :O
<Bruno92> ho già windows
<Bruno92> lo installo dopo xubuntu
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 Windows e Lubuntu sono un altra cosa
<ilovelinux> o reinstalli tutto da capo
<ilovelinux> o dai quei comandi
<ilovelinux> se vuoi installare ubuntu dai: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Bruno92> non si può disinstallare semplicemnete lubuntu? che c'entra con windows? sono 2 installazioni su 2 partizioni diverse, non capisco...?
<ilovelinux> Dopo aver disinstallato lubuntu vuoi installare Xubuntu giusto?
<Bruno92> sì
<ilovelinux> Allora prima installa Xubunu e poi disinstalla Lubuntu
<krabador> Bruno92, scarica il supporto di xubuntu, fallo partire in boot, e sostituisci lubuntu con xubuntu
<krabador> niente di piu'.
<Bruno92> xkè non si può disinstallare lubuntu senza installare prima qualcos altro?
<cristianmatiaz> raga ho un problema prima non mi entrava sulle pagine web ora nn so come ho risolto ma su fb non entra proprio cosa potrebbe essere?
<ilovelinux> Perchè rimmaresti senza interfaccia grafica
<ilovelinux> cristianma che ti dice
<cristianmatiaz> nulla ilovelinux rimane in perenne loading
<Bruno92> ma mi dovrebbe rimanere l'interfaccia di xp o no?
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 si, ma che centra windows con Ubuntu
<ilovelinux> cristianmatiaz hai un indirizzo ip statico?
<cristianmatiaz> no
<cristianmatiaz> ilovelinux, lo metto'
<cristianmatiaz> ilovelinux, ?
<ilovelinux> no
<Bruno92> bo non capisco sarò ignorante in materia...
<ilovelinux> Che browser utilizzi?
<krabador> Bruno92, da lubuntu, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk , mandi poi usb-creator-gtk , fai la pendrive di xubuntu, la mandi in boot, fai partire l'installazione e sostituisci lubuntu con xubuntu, è proprio un'opzione che sarà disponibil
<cristianmatiaz> firefox e chrome non va da nessuno dei due ilovelinux
<Bruno92> ma quando digito sudo etc e remo invio mi dice sudo(password) e non mi fa scrivere niente??
<krabador> Bruno92,se vuoi risolvere, hai avuto risposte, se vuoi approfondire, #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: dns
<krabador> Bruno92, metti la password li
<krabador> non viene visualizzata per sicurezza
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, XD ci risiamo XD 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ho provato con tutti i dns del mondo  nn va :S
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, prova gli opendns
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: nm in dhcp solo indirizzi?
<jester-> o manuae
<cristianmatiaz> jester-,
<jester-> manulae
<Bruno92> kk ho fatto sudo apt-get install xubuntu ora confermo l'installazione?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, si solo indirizzi
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, gia provato
<krabador> Bruno92, hai la terza media?
<Bruno92> sì
<krabador> Bruno92, rispondi sinceramente
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: prova quelli open o metti dhcp normale
<Bruno92> ma dopo l'installazione mi farà rimuovere lubuntu?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, riprovo
<krabador> Bruno92, mi rispondi sinceramente ?
<cristianmatiaz> ora ti dico jester-
<ilovelinux> Si bruno92
<Bruno92> grz
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: nel router NAT e dns provider enable
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, nn va
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, è tutto abilitato sul router
<krabador> Bruno92, se hai la terza media, cosa non è chiaro di <krabador> Bruno92, da lubuntu, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk , mandi poi usb-creator-gtk , fai la pendrive di xubuntu, la mandi in boot, fai partire l'installazione e sostituisci lubuntu con xubuntu, è proprio un'opzione che sarà disponibile" ?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, il problema che su windows va non capisco cosa possa causare questo problema
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: sudo iptalbles -F
<Bruno92> faccio la via di lovelinux mi pare più veloce :) grz
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: hai settato un proxy?
<ilovelinux> cristianmatiaz prova ad aprire il terminale e ad dare: ping facebook.com
<cristianmatiaz> ilovelinux, gia fatto lo pinga
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: hai settato un proxy?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, no nessun proxy
<jester-> controlla non c'è motivo che non vada
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, hora
<krabador> Bruno92, ok, scambiatevi i recapiti poi, piuttosto che tornare qui
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, sudo: iptalbles: command not found
<cristianmatiaz> ah ho scritto male jester-
<jester-> iptables -F
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list, it will be ignored in a future release.
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: http://173.194.112.119
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, entra su google
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: quindi sono i dns
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: prova google.it
<jester-> dopo il -F
<Bruno92> bè la chat serve a questo di solito krabador no? non ti arrabbiare..
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, google va l'ho fatto andare gia prima il problema è adesso facebook e il sito della posta
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ps. non so come ho fatto a farlo funzionare
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: vai pure su facebocco
<jester-> non c'è motivo che non vada
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, non entra :S
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, infatti nn c'e' motivo è fuori dal mondo
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristianmatiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037049/ jester-
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: hai messo una sega non i dns
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ??
<jester-> si arrovolgia su se stesso
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: li dentro dovvrebbero eserci i dns
<cristianmatiaz> o.o? jester-
<cristianmatiaz> asp ti mando una impg
<jester-> o se in dhcp normale il rutter
<cristianmatiaz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: non mandare, vai in nm modifoca ipv4
<krabador> Bruno92, hai eseguito un installazione di ubuntu e successivamente ha installato il solo ambiente grafico lxde, oppure hai installato direttamente lubuntu?
<cristianmatiaz> dove jester- ?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: modifica connessioni
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: modifica
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: ipv4
<cristianmatiaz> si jester- c'e' gia
<jester-> cosa hai
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: metti dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> dns server 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> spazio dopo la virgola
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, http://i.imgur.com/78VnqSb.png
<cristianmatiaz> jester-,  adesso è settato su opendns
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: fatto save?
<cristianmatiaz> si
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ho messo quelli di google come hai detto tu
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: dovrebbe scriver i dns in resolv.conf
<cristianmatiaz> riprovo
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: ls -la /etc/resolv.conf
<Bruno92> ho installato lubuntu cos'è lxde?
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 Lubuntu
<krabador> Bruno92, se è la seconda, "<ilovelinux> per disinstallare lubuntu dai: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu*"   non è la soluzione al tuo "problema"
<cristianmatiaz> jester-,
<krabador> Bruno92, questo canale serve per dare soluzioni a problemi , non pontificare panzane
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037104/
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037107/
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: torli la spunsta da richiedere indrizzo ipv4
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, fatto
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, riavvio la connessione
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: yess
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: ricontrolla cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, identico
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, com'e' possibile?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: bo
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, possibile che tutte le cose strane a me XD
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: i permessi sono ok
<Bruno92> non capisco che panzane? qualcuno sta raccontando panzane? vengono dati consigli sbagliati? krabador?
<cristianmatiaz> nn è che ho aggiunto qualche cavolata che mi ha incasinato? jester- ?
<Sh0w-CaSe> Buongiorno a tutti volevo chiedervi una curiosità: dopo un riavvio mi è uscito per 2/3 volte che riavviavo il pc questo messaggio: *** login: [ 47.152054 usb 2-6 : device descriptor read/64, error -100 di cosa si tratta?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: facile
<cristianmatiaz> te mando la lista dei repo?
<Sh0w-CaSe> (premetto che se attendevo 10 sec. ubuntu si avviava normalmente)
<cristianmatiaz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: installazione o virtuale?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, sto wubi
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, virtuale
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: na ciofeca
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: wubi o virtuale vmware
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, mi ha sempre funzionato bene
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, purtroppo solo cosi posso fare..
<jester-> wubi non è mai andato bene
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: e perchè non su partizione
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, xk mi serviva subito e nn potevo mettermi a partizionare XD
<jester-> eh sai che differenza
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jester-> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<jester-> salva
<cristianmatiaz> tolgo il 127?
<jester-> e prova
<Sh0w-CaSe> Qualcuno mi può dare indicazioni a riguardo?
<jester-> no commentalo
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: home criptata?
<cristianmatiaz> riavvio il wifi? jester-
<jester-> cristianmatiaz:  no prova subito
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, nn va :S
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- mmm no mi capita quando accedo a ubuntu ho installato Win7 e Ubuntu e da Grub accedo a ubuntu
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: lo vedi quando parte o quando arriva
<Sh0w-CaSe> e mi da quell errore poi entra nel S.O
<Sh0w-CaSe> quando lancio ubuntu
<Sh0w-CaSe> nella scelta del S.O da avviare premo invio per ubuntu e prima di caricarsi
<Sh0w-CaSe> effettua il login
<Sh0w-CaSe> e mi da quell errore
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: è comenuque il verbose del kernel non è detto che sia un errore, è il kernel che si parla da solo
<Sh0w-CaSe> dopo 10 sec. si avvia S.O tranquillamente
<jester-> trova qiualcosa che non gli garba e sistema
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: controlla resolv.conf
<jester-> e fa vedere
<cristianmatiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037212/
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- sai vedo scritto error -100 non vorrei che avessi settato qualcosa di sbagliato. lo installato da ieri quindi mi venivano i dubbi ke abbia sbagliato qualcosa ma solo oggi me lo ha fatto per quello chiedevo. Quindi faccio finta di niente?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037212/
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: rinomina cartella .mozilla e profa con firefox
<Bruno92> lovelinux come capisco quando è finito di installare xubuntu?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, nn va
<ilovelinux> hai dato: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: secondo me si è sputtanato qualcosa del network
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, come faccio a controlalre?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, calcola che ci sono 3 pc in rete e l'unico problema è con ubuntu
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: http://54.229.10.160
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, tiscali
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: wubi non è mai stato affidabile tanto che potresti ritrovarti col pc inavviabile
<jester-> lo avevano soppresso poi qualche pirla lo ha rimesso
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ho tutto linkato su l'hd su windows
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: http://213.92.16.171
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- per quel messaggio che mi spunta faccio finta di nulla?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, la repubblica.it
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: se il sistema parte e gira bene stai tranquillo
<Sh0w-CaSe> sisi tnt e vero che lo sto usando in questo momento
<mauro46> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare a risolvere un problema di rete su ubuntu server?
<Sh0w-CaSe>  jester- grazie e scusa il disturbo!
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: è il server dns a mignotte
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, sono d'accordo
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ho provato https://31.13.80.65
<cristianmatiaz> ed entra
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ma solo su firefox
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dnsutils dnsmasq-base
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: su cromo funza?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, no
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: fai il reisntall
<cristianmatiaz> sta facendo :) jester-
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: prova aance a riavviare la rete
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, done
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, riavvio la rete e riporovo
<cristianmatiaz> rieccomi jester-
<jester-> sudo service nertworking restart
<cristianmatiaz> nertworking: unrecognized service jester-
<jester-> scrivi bene
<cristianmatiaz> jester-,  ecco avevo fatto copia incolla XD
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: meglio reload
<mauro46> Qualcuno mi può aiutare con ubuntu server
<jester-> mauro46: sysadmin remixtj è in ferie
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, nn va :S
<cristianmatiaz> no asp
<jester-> sudo service networking reload
<cristianmatiaz> reload: Unknown instance: jester-
<jester-> sudo service networking stop
<jester-> sudo service networking start
<cristianmatiaz> mmm
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, nn riconosce stop neanche XD
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: in resolv.conf?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ha fatto l'overwrite del file
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, è tornato su se stesso
<jester-> appunto che c'è dentrro
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, il file iniziale che punta a localhost
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager -network-manager-gnome
<mauro46_> Jester: se ti descrivo il problema, potresti almeno dirmi se ti è mai capitata una cosa del genere?
<jester-> mauro46_: prova
<Bruno92> lovelinux è finita l'operazione di xubuntu, ma ora aprendo windows vedo che non mi escono pi
<Bruno92>  più le icone del desktop e la barra in basso
<jester-> Bruno92: che centra winzoz con xubuntu
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, E: Command line option ‘n’ [from -network-manager-gnome] is not known.
<mauro46_> Ho installato ubuntu server su una macchina virtuale; l'ho connesso con bridge dando un ip statico, ma non appena si connette ad internet impalla tutta la rete
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> metto sempre qualcosa in piu
<jester-> mauro46_: gia non so molto di server in virtuale poi meno ancora
<Bruno92> che c'entra?
<jester-> mauro46_: per logica dovrebbe essere impostato di usare la connessione direttamente
<Bruno92> sono entrato su windows dopo aver digitato su lubuntu sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop e ora non ci sono più icone desktop e barra su xp
<jester-> Bruno92: che centrano le icone di windows con xubuntu
<jester-> Bruno92: centrano come il cavolo a merenda, installi xubuntu che centra xp
<mauro46_> Va bene grazie lo stesso
<jester-> mauro46_: virtualbox?
<mauro46_> Workstation vmware
<jester-> mauro46_: perche in virtuale?
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, fatto ora?
<jester-> mauro46_: wprkstation a pagamento?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: rivedi in ipv4 che ahi
<Bruno92> ??
<mauro46_> Perchè così posso comandarla dalla macchina virtuale chiudendo anche le porte del ssh.
<jester-> Bruno92: se ci spieghi come entri in xp da lubuntu
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, sempre localhost e ba
<mauro46_> Si a pagamento
<Bruno92> ? ho 2 OS su 2 partizioni diverse
<jester-> cristianmatiaz proviamo a fare un manuale ipv4
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<jester-> Bruno92: quindi hai installato xubuntu e poi riavviato in xp?
<cristianmatiaz> metto un ip statico allora e salvo jester-
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: ip del router?
<cristianmatiaz> 192.168.0.1
<Bruno92> sì
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: 198.160.0.50  255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
<jester-> Bruno92: va che problemi xp non centrano assolutamente con linux e viceversa
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: metti i gogol dns
<jester-> e salva
<jester-> magari aveva preso ip gia assegnato
<Bruno92> bè è successo ora prima volta
<Bruno92> e non ho fatto niente su xp oggi
<jester-> Bruno92: si come i bambini che nascono sotto ai cavoli
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 sicuro di non avere wubi?
<Bruno92> no
<Bruno92> cos'è?
<ilovelinux> Bruno92: Hai installato Lubuntu su Windows?
<Bruno92> ho installato lubuntu su un'altra partizione
<Bruno92> ??
<Bruno92> lovelinux ho installato xubuntu con il comando che mi hai dato sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, dopo di chè ho riavviato e sono entrato su windows e non ci sono più icone desktop e barra app
<Bruno92> lovelinux ci sei?
<karlo> hi everyone!
<karlo> ho un problema
<karlo> il mio sito internet è visibile solo in alcuni dispositiivi
<karlo> in altri dispositivi (come ad esempio il mio computer) ho un errore--> account unavailable
<karlo> why?
<aiutoo> stavo creando una live usb con il creatore di dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<aiutoo> quando alla fine è comparso questo errore
<aiutoo> È stata lanciata un'eccezione non catturata: Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<ilovelinux> aiutoo il creatore di dischi è pieno di bug
<ilovelinux> installa UnetBootin aprendo il terminale e dando: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<aiutoo> grazie ilovelinux
<aiutoo> ma se è pieno di bug, cavolo lo mettono a fare
<ilovelinux> bo
<krabador> aiutoo, limitati ad esporre il problema
<krabador> aiutoo, sentiti libero di segnalare bug http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug
<aiutoo> io dovrei segnalare un bug? manco sapevo fosse un bug ! credevo si trattasse di qualcosa che non avevo impostato correttamente
<aiutoo> siete voi gli esperti
<aiutoo> mica io
<krabador> qui si fa supporto ubuntu, non si è responsabili di come sia fatto e del motivo per cui utenti con le loro configurazioni possono riscontrare problemi.
<ilovelinux> aiutoo ci sei riuscito ad creare la usb?
<aiutoo> ho un problema nella scelta delle caratteristiche dell'os
<aiutoo> ilovelinux: voglio fare la live usb di tails
<aiutoo> ma non risulta nell'elenco degli os
<aiutoo> tuttavia so che gira su debian
<krabador> aiutoo, non puoi chiedere supporto qui
<aiutoo> krabador: ebasta ! che 2 palle che sei
<camillobenso> salve
<Bruno92> ragazzi ho installato xubuntu con il comando manuale sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop e quando è finita l'operazione ho riavviato e sono entrato su XP e ho visto che il desktop è sparito e anche la barra applicazioni, come faccio?
<utopia> ciao
<utopia> non riesco ad installare il plugin java sull'ultima versione di ubuntu....ho già provato due guide ma nulla..
<enzotib> utopia, la guida ufficale del wiki?
<enzotib> Bruno92, ubuntu rompe windows? mi pare quanto meno improbabile
<utopia> non ho visto
<enzotib> !java | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<utopia> thx
<enio_> buona sera a tutti
<enio_> c'e'  qualcunoooooo
<enio_> buona notte
<utopia> ho provato a seguire la guida ho installato ma niente
<utopia> il sito che richiede il plugin di java è scacchisti . it
<jester-> utopia: java lo hai installato, si tracina pure il plugin
<utopia> ho riavviato firefox ma il sito continua a non vedersi.. mi manda alla pagina ufficiale di java
<jester-> utopia: java è installato?
<jester-> mi sa di no
<krabador> jester-, va installato il plugin per il browser, che è icetea
<utopia> se faccio java -version mi esce
<jester-> krabador: open è una ciofeca
<jester-> su certi siti va una sega
<utopia> java version "1.7.0_55"
<Bruno92> dopo aver fatto apt-get install xubuntu-desktop dovrebbe essere installato xubuntu?
<jester-> Bruno92: si è installato ambiente grafico xfce il sistena è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> Bruno92: termina sessione, cambi e rientri
<krabador> utopia, per il momento prova questo, che è open ed è nei repo  sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<jester-> gli ha violentato xp, non lo sapevi?
<krabador> ah si?
<jester-> conciato da sbattere via, tutte le  icone zoppe
<krabador> poi hai chiesto un fisso mensile su un conto corrente?
<krabador> per riportare le icone dov'erano?
<jester-> pena te che rusticone xubuntu
<jester-> utopia
<jester-> alura?
<Guest40703> ho fatto anche quella installazione ma continua a indicarmi il sito ufficiale di java
<krabador> Guest16710, dpkg -l | jre
<krabador> Guest16710, dpkg -l | jdk
<Guest40703> sono utopia per java
<krabador> Guest16710, dpkg -l | grep jdk
<krabador> Guest16710, dpkg -l | grep jre
<krabador> gli ultimi 2
<krabador> fai poi pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest16710
<ubot-it> Guest16710: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest40703> mi dice Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto icedtea-7-plugin è già alla versione più recente. È stato impostato icedtea-7-plugin per l'installazione manuale
<krabador> Guest16710, dpkg -l | grep jdk
<krabador> Guest16710, dpkg -l | grep jre
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest16710
<ubot-it> Guest16710: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> anche grep openjdk e icedtea
<Guest40703> tutti e 3
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-14
<brian72> buon giorno  raga ,
<brian72> ho un problema , non rieco ad eseguire l avanzamento ad ubuntu 14.04
<brian72> e in piu questa versione non si vuole piu aggiornare come procedo ?
<brian72> caspita e quasi inutilizzabile
<brian72> non riesco ad aggiornare e nemmeno ad avanzare la versione
<brian72> mi da errori dal terminale quando uso update
<brian72> qualcuno diosponibile ?
<ilovelinux> Io
<brian72> ilovelinux: mi dai una mano ?
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> dai sudo apt-get update
<ilovelinux> e posta tutto su padtebin
<ilovelinux> !paste | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brian72> ilovelinux: si arriva
<brian72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043080/
<brian72> ilovelinux: eccolo
<ilovelinux> Prova a cambiare server
<ilovelinux> dalle impostazioni
<shez_> buongiorno a tutti!!
<brian72> ilovelinux: ho messo server pricincipale ma non cambia la situazione
<brian72> ciao shez_
<shez_> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04
<shez_> dal gestore della connessione di rete non vedo più il tipo di driver utilizzato per la connessione.....
<shez_> in pratica ho avuto un problema alla macchina su cui è installato ubuntu, si è resettato e al riavvio a ripristinato il sistema ma non credo che abbia ripristinato i driver ....
<shez_> c'è un modo per installarli in manuale?
<dilo> salve non sò se sono nel posto giusto,avrei bisogno di un consulto urgente.
<brian72> shez_: in teoria dovrebbe cercarli in utomatiuco se ha bisogno di driver aggiuntivi
<akis24> giorno
<brian72> ilovelinux: in pratica e come se quando cerco aggiornamenti non e conesso O.o
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> posta:
<ilovelinux> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilovelinux> anzi
<ilovelinux> dai
<shez_> prima del problema indicava una sigla ora non più ( tipo ATLS04) ora non avviene più, riavviando la macchina il problema rimane...
<brian72> shez_: la connessione va ?
<shez_> si
<ilovelinux> brian72, dai: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<brian72> shez_: allora non ha bisogno di driver aggiuntivi ,
<shez_> e prima allora?
<brian72> ilovelinux: sala-1@sala1-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* [sudo] password for sala-1:  sala-1@sala1-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*  rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/*": File o directory non esistente sala-1@sala1-System-Product-Name:~$
<brian72> shez_: prima avevi la 13 ?
<dilo> qualcuno può aiutarmi se accendo ubuntu 14.04 appare questo messaggio: allert! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<ilovelinux> brian72,  prova ad dare sudo apt-get update
<brian72> ilovelinux: il problema rimane
<ilovelinux> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilovelinux> posta
<brian72> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_> brian72, no sempre la 14.04, ma ho avuto un reset
<brian72> ilovelinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043173/
<brian72> shez_:  se da terminale dai sudo apt-get update ti da errori ?
<shez_> si
<brian72> shez_: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/
<shez_> brian72, http://pastebin.com/8HqF7a5b
<brian72> e riprova con update
<ilovelinux> brian72 posta
<ilovelinux> lsb_release -ds && uname -m
<brian72> lsb_release -ds Ubuntu 13.04
<brian72> uname -m i686
<ilovelinux> brian72 la 14.04 è fuori supporto da più di un anno
<ilovelinux> e di conseguenza hanno cancellato i repository
<brian72> ilovelinux: qual'e l ultima versione ?
<brian72> ilovelinux: quella a lunga durata ?
<ilovelinux> 14.04
<ilovelinux> è la più recente e dura 5 anni con Ubuntu+
<shez_> ilovelinux, no ora sto scaricando l'aggiornamento a due pacchetti
<ilovelinux> e 3 con le derivate
<brian72> ilovelinux: appunto vorrei eseguire l avanzamento ma non mi fa andare avanti
<shez_> 14.04 LTS
<ilovelinux> brian72, ti consiglio di reinstallare tutto
<ilovelinux> shez hai risolto?
<brian72> ilovelinux: non c e un modo ? per avanzare ?
<shez_> brian72, ma la 14.04 è la più recente
<brian72> shez_: lo so io ho la 13.04 ma non riesco ad avanzare
<ilovelinux> brian92 scarica la iso della 14.04 e seleziona aggiorna ubuntu nel punto dell'installazione
<shez_> ora ho un altro problema con attitude non riesce ha scaricare l'aggiornamento mi da questo errorre: http://pastebin.com/cNQAyFeC
<brian72> shez_: dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<ilovelinux> brian72, non serve a niente
<ilovelinux> shez_, dai:
<brian72> ilovelinux:  non e un problema di spaZIO ?
<ilovelinux> si, ma nella partizione boot
<akis24> shez_:  non è chiaro il messaggio ? non hai abbastanza spazio  sudo apt-get clean   e po riprova
<ilovelinux> shez_, dai: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<shez_> già fatto e ho dato anche il comando clean ma niente, lo spazio lbero c'è ma credo non gli basta lo spazio libero nella partizione /boot
<shez_> ok, provo..
<akis24> ilovelinux:  niente ppa sono la rovina di un sistema   piuttosto leggete qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ilovelinux> shez_ hai fatto?
<ilovelinux> akis42 ubuntu tweak serve per pulire facilmente e velocemente tutto, compresa la partizione di boot
<shez_> akis24, già fatto il problema rimane
<ilovelinux> molto ppiù velocemente che manualmente
<ilovelinux> shez_, hai fatto?
<shez_> ilovelinux, si rilancio aptitude
<ilovelinux> no
<ilovelinux> apri il programma ubuntu tweak
<shez_> gia fatto.....
<shez_> asp..
<akis24> ilovelinux: evitiamo i ppa sul canale di supporto ufficiale ..
<ilovelinux> perchè akis?
<rifatta> perchè sputtanano il sistema
<ilovelinux> questo lo dite voi
<rifatta> io consiglio vivamente di evitarli poi fate come volete
<shez_> ragazzi, vorrei provare anche perchè  sa che se non va devo reistallare....
<shez_> *mi
<ilovelinux> shez hai aperto ubuntu tweak?
<ilovelinux> shez_,
<shez_> si
<shez_> cosa faccio?
<ilovelinux> sei andato i pulizia?
<shez_> si fatta
<ilovelinux> hai selezionato tutte le opzioni?
<shez_> sta elimindo tutto...
<shez_> molti vecchi kernel...
<shez_> brian72, ci sei?
<ilovelinux> e uscito
<shez_> ah ok
<shez_> a me l'avanzamento era andato a buon fine senza grossi problemi, l'ho fatto con aptitude
<shez_> ilovelinux, ok sembra fatta sta installando il nuovo kernel
<ilovelinux> sta rimuovendo
<shez_> gia rimosso
<shez_> ho rilanciato aptitude è non mi ha dato problemi
<ilovelinux> bene
<ilovelinux> hai risolto
<ilovelinux> complimenti ;)
<ilovelinux> ora vado
<ilovelinux> ciao
<shez_> asp, fammi prima installare tutto ;)
<shez_> ok ciao!
<shez_> sembra piantato...
<ilovelinux> aptitude?
<shez_> si asp sta andando avanti....
<shez_> piano, molto piano...
<shez_> ok sembra fatta devo riavviare...
<shez_> ilovelinux, grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<shez_> ok l'aggiornamento sembra digerito....
<shez_> ma il driver non l'ha preso..
<shez_> akis24, con il comando dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3 mi visualizza anche i vecchi kernel ?
<akis24> shez_:   dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image     credo ne avrai due credo visto che ne hai installato uno adesso
<shez_> akis24, non vedo nulla...
<jester-> shez_: è roba disinstallata ma con residui
<shez_> ecco perchè ho fatto la domanda...
<akis24> shez_: se non pasti non vediamo nulla ...  dai questo    dpkg --get-selection 'linux-image-*'
<shez_> non mi da nulla
<shez_> asp
<shez_> errorre
<akis24> shez_:  prova cosi   dpkg --get-selections 'linux-image-*'
<shez_> akis24, http://pastebin.com/qqKT0vFH
<akis24> shez_:  ti ho reindicato il comando mancava una S sul precedente  dpkg --get-selections 'linux-image-*'
<shez_> akis24, http://pastebin.com/EuSn1ZC8
<akis24> shez_:  uname -r
<shez_> 3.13.0-34-generic
<shez_> provato con purge questo il risultato: http://pastebin.com/ZLJ3d3P4
<akis24> shez_:  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-33-generic
<shez_> mi dice che verranno liberati 146 mb di spazio non sono un po' troppi?
<shez_> che faccio ci provo?
<akis24> asp un attimo shez_
<shez_> ok
<akis24> shez_:  metti su paste l'ultima parte del comando e output relativo
<shez_> uname -r ?
<akis24> [10:51:12] <akis24> shez_:  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-33-generic   da qui in poi
<shez_> http://pastebin.com/qCkTKK1k
<akis24> shez_: fai pure continua e premi s
<shez_> ok
<shez_> fatto
<shez_> riavvio?
<akis24> si riavvia
<shez_> ci vediamo dopo....
<shez_> akis24, sembra tutto a posto, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<shez_> il driver di connessione è rimasto assente ancora.... :((
<akis24> shez_:  che driver a cosa ti riferisci ?
<shez_> sulla maschera di connessione prima di un riavvio visualizzava il driver per la connessione tipo ATLS04 o simile ora non più..
<shez_> il sistema prima che lo aggiornassi aveva fatto un ripristino
<shez_> ma non credo che avesse ripristinato tutto
<jester-> shez_: ripristino in che senso
<shez_> in caricamento di ubuntu mi ha chiesto di preme f per correggere degli errori
<jester-> shez_: ha fatto lo scandisk non ha ripristinato nulla circa il sistema
<jester-> c'era il filesystem seriamnte un po a mignotte
<shez_> credeo che avesse ripristinato tra l'altro i punti di mount
<shez_> *credevo
<Bruno92> ciao ho installato xubuntu su lubuntu con il comando sudo adpt-get install xubuntu-desktop, ho riavviato e fatto gli aggiornamenti, ma non vedo camvbiamenti?? come mai?
<shez_> jester, e credo che qualcosa ci sia rimasto dato che non vedo più il driver specifico per la connessione.... :)
<jester-> shez_: che sarebbe?
<jester-> o confondi il driver per altro?
<shez_> jester, non lo ricordo una sigla tipo ATLS04...
<akis24> Bruno92: all'avvio prima del login selezioni il desktop da usare da usare se non erro
<shez_> jester, lo visualizzavo sulla schermata informazioni connessione
<jester-> shez_: cosa intendi per driver
<Bruno92> va bene ora riavvio, ma non mi pare di aver visto nessun xubuntu all'avvio, sempre lubuntu
<Bruno92> ma xubuntu ha interfaccia diversa no?
<shez_> jestter: hai gnome?
<akis24> Bruno92:  troverai xfce da usare
<jester-> shez_: gnome è morto e sepolto e non lo uso ma dimmi cosa intendi per driver
<Bruno92> ok
<Bruno92> riavvio
<shez_> jester, se si in alto a destra c'è appmanager, su informazioni connessione indica una riga Driver....
<shez_> jester, sei troppo duro con Gnome.... :))
<jester-> shez_: la wifi funsza?
<shez_> jester, no ho wifi
<shez_> tutto cablato
<H4ml3t> ciao a tutti!
<jester-> shez_: e la eth finza?
<shez_> si
<shez_> ma credo che utilizzi il driver generico...
<jester-> shez_: allora che problema c'è, quello che vedevi era solo una informazione che qualcuno ha deviso di sopprimere facendo un aggiornamento
<jester-> shez_: e cosa dovrebbe usare se non il driver del kernel la eth
<shez_> jester, no è scomparso prima dell'aggiornamento
<jester-> se funza significa che tutto è a posto
<jester-> shez_: non è un problema
<shez_> jester, ok
<jester-> non serve a una sega vedere che driver è in uso
<jester-> se vuoi guardarti i driveri digita lsmod nel terminale sii contento
<shez_> quello specifico dovrebbe essere meglio anche per la condivisione di file sulla lan
<jester-> shez_: non si sono driver specifici
<shez_> jester, grazie mille e scusami se ti ho pressato :)
<jester-> a meno che hai una periferica non supportata e trovi un driver da aggiungere
<jester-> shez_: non farti ne paturnie ne seghe mentali
<shez_> jester, :)
<Bruno92> ok ho riavviato ma xubuntu xfce non lo vedo proprio! c'è solo lubuntu
<jester-> Bruno92: hai presente la finetra di login dove metti user e pass?
<jester-> Bruno92: li devi cambiare sessione
<jester-> click sul circolino a destra di user
<Bruno92> ah ok
<Bruno92> e una volta su xubuntu come faccio a disinstallare lubuntu?
<akis24> Bruno92:  lascialo stare evitati problemi se no installi xubuntu direttamente
<jester-> Bruno92: lubuntu lo lasci che è come se non ci fosse quando xfce è in uso
<jester-> hai solo piu applicazioni
<jester-> e vsito che non sei ancora tanto pratico fai anche casino
<Bruno92> dici? ma non appesanisce il pc?
<jester-> Bruno92: prendi un po di spazio e basta e hai il vantaggio di poter cambiare come la morosa
<amz> hi
<amz> i have a problem with the login in 13.04
<amz> can somebody help me?
<amz> anche in italiano
<krabador> no, solo in italiano
<krabador> il supporto internazionale è #ubuntu
<jester-> !english | amz
<ubot-it> amz: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> in truth almost no one speaks English here
<leopard9090> salve
<amz> ok
<amz> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 su un hp pavillon amd
<amz> tutto apposto, l unica cosa che non riesco ad usarlo col desktop
<amz> non so se mi spiego
<amz> entro in una sorta di DOS
<amz> dove mi chiede nome e password
<amz> ma poi nemmeno con il comando startx riesco ad usare il sistema operativo normale
<Klau> Buon giorno. Ho bisogno di un consiglio, qualcuno sa dirmi se la cpu a8-6500 amd è compatibile con ubuntu 14.04?
<leopard9090> volevo chiedere per cortesia un informazione : posseggo un mac con osx 10.9.4 e tramite parallels desktop ho scaricato la versione 13 di ubuntu. Ho riscontrato il seguente problema: dopo l'installazione la connessione internet risultava funzionante tramite ethernet quando in realtà ero connesso al mio wi fi inoltre non riuscivo a scaricare l'upgrade e le app di ubuntu perche risultavano problemi di connessioni. potreste aiutar
<akis24> Klau: ovviamente si
<leopard9090> grazie secondo voi cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> leopard9090, chiedi supporto allo staff del software di virtualizzazione
<Klau> Grazie aKis24
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> leopard9090: la virtuale usa la connessione dell'host, cosi come altri driveri
<krabador> amz, installa la 14.04
<jester-> leopard9090: ed è molto meglio vmware fusion
<leopard9090> ah vmware fusion
<leopard9090> adesso lo scarico
<leopard9090> grazie mille
<brian72> salve raga , ho un piccolo problema , a me servirebbe istallare adobe 11 ma lo scarico in tar.gz
<brian72> come lo istallo ?
<jester-> brian72: cerca il deb sul sito
<brian72> non lo trovo
<jester-> nella tar sarà il sorgente e v aming aben
<brian72> jester-: non lo riesco a trovarlo
<amz> la 14.04 non mi parte da chiavetta...
<amz> ho provato mille versioni
<amz> e la 13 è l unica che mi fa partire l installazione
<krabador> amz, come la fai la pendrive?
<amz> con unetbootin
<amz> da windows
<krabador> da windows?
<amz> si
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, ed usa questo per mettere la iso
<amz> e per mac c'è qualcosa?
<amz> perché usavo windows che prima era sul pc in questione
<amz> ma adesso non potendo accedere al desktop ubuntu, non posso far girare sta roba
<enzotib> amz, dd
<krabador> amz, hai sovrascritto ubuntu
<krabador> *windoes
<amz> si
<krabador> male
<krabador> non si fa mai
<amz> perché?
<krabador> per questo che ti è appena successo
<jester-> brian72: http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/otherversions/
<krabador> se qualcosa va storto ,hai ancora il sistema che c'era prima
<amz> eh ma non riuscivo a far aprtire l installazione!
<krabador> amz, perchè non ti sei informato a sufficienza prima
<amz> quindi adesso?
<krabador> amz, adesso, puoi entrare con la 13.04 in live, scaricare la 14.04 e fare un'altra pendrive con usb disk creator
<krabador> che è dentro la 14.04
<amz> (io vorrei anche sapere perché non posso usare il desktop nel 13)
<amz> eh no
<krabador> amz, la 13.04 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> amz, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, per favore
<amz> in live, cioè?
<brian72> jester , ma mi dice che ho l ultima versione ,
<brian72> O.o
<krabador> "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<amz> ci ho provato
<amz> ma non risolvo niente. mi riapre il tty (scusate sono un neofita)
<krabador> amz, "prova ubuntu " apre il tty?
<krabador> da pendrive?
<amz> si si
<amz> ho provato tutte le combinzaioni
<amz> apre sempre il tty
<krabador> amz, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, per favore
<krabador> amz, come hai installato allora?
<krabador> se "hai provato tutte le combinazioni" ?
<brian72> krabador: perche nonostyante o la versione 11.2 di flash mi chiede di aggiornare il flash ?
<krabador> perchè la 11.2 viene aggiornata in sicurezza
<amz> hp pavillon amd a6 (8gb ram)
<brian72> krabador: e come faccio a sviare al problema ?
<krabador> non è un problema
<krabador> è un vantaggio
<krabador> amz, allora klaus era tuo amico
<brian72> krabador: ma non mi fa aprire alcuni siti per via di questa mancanza
<krabador> "per via di questa mancanza"
<krabador> per aggiormento di flash intendi quando te lo chiedono i siti, e non il gestore aggiornamenti?
<brian72> krabador: si
<krabador> brian72, devi usare chrome
<krabador> che dentro ha la verrsione di flash aggiornata
<brian72> krabador: e sorgerebbe un altro problema come faccio a bloccare i siti li sopra ?
<krabador> brian72, fa una cosa
<krabador> brian72, descrivi che problemi hai
<krabador> in completezza
<krabador> "ma non mi fa aprire alcuni siti per via di questa mancanza" sembra che tu li voglia aprire, non bloccare
<brian72> krabador: con firefox riesco a bloccare i siti che non voglio che gli altri aprono , mentre con chrome no
<krabador> brian72, ci sono plugin apposta
<krabador> che puoi mettere in chrome
<krabador> per bloccare cose
<brian72> tipo tiny ?
<krabador> brian72, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blocksi/pgmjaihnmedpcdkjcgigocogcbffgkbn
<krabador> giusto ad esempio
<brian72> ma non si puo proteggere con la password
<krabador> in chrome c'è la gestione multiutente
<krabador> crei un utente limitato
<krabador> ed amen
<brian72> krabador: ti amo U.U
<kalem> squid con squidguard
<kalem> :-D
<brian72> vado ciau
<brian72> e grazie sempre
<amz> ok scusate. ho provato la 14.04
<amz> avvio da chiavetta
<amz> appare il caricamento ubuntu
<amz> poi appare il cursore
<amz> ma lo schermo rimane nero
<amz> come se non vedessi cosa succede sotto
<amz> perché se premo invio, il cursore diventa il cerchio che sta caricando
<amz> in più
<amz> mi fa una specie di glitch (come i vecchi videogiochi anni 80)
<amz> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie mille
<Guest37696> salve, avrei un problema con l installazione di ubuntu 14. potete aiutarmi?
<Guest37696> non c'è nessuno?
<H4ml3t> fai la domanda, qualcuno ti risponderà se ne sarà in grado!
<Guest37696> allora. vado ad installare ubuntu 14.04 da usb su hp pavillon amd
<Guest37696> uno degli ultimi modelli
<Guest37696> poi appare la schermata con la scritta ubuntu
<Guest37696> seleziono l installazione
<Guest37696> sento il classico suono
<Guest37696> appare il sursore ma lo schermo è nero
<Guest37696> se clicco da qualche parte appare una specie di glitch
<Guest37696> e se provo a selezionare : "prova ubuntu senza installare" , il desktop appare, ma se apro una finestra mi compare un glitch
<Guest37696> che rende impossibile qualsiasi interazione
<Guest37696> ho provato a installare la 13
<Guest37696> ma sono bloccato nel tty
<Guest37696> e anche inserendo il comando "startx" il desktop non compare
<Guest37696> scusate ma non ho mai usato ubuntu
<Guest37696> se potete aiutarmi...grazie :)
<Guest37696> la cosa assurda è che ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su un pc del 2003, con le stesse procedure in meno di 10 minuti...
<pesentima_> ho provato ad aggiungere la vostra pagina ubuntu it a g+ ma non va mi esce Si è verificato un errore durante l'aggiunta di membri alla cerchia cosa devo fare?
<pesentima_> ??
<enzotib> ciao dadexix86
<dadexix86> ciao enzotib
<Jackoak> ciao ragazzi qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<dadexix86> Jackoak in merito a quale problema?
<Jackoak> ciao, io vorrei installare ubuntu su di un pc portatile di due anni fa, ho provato ad installare la versione 14 ma lo schermo tiene la risoluzione bassissima ed è impossibile utilizzarlo, sapreste darmi qualche consiglio?
<Jackoak> A dire il vero non mi rende disponibili ulteriori risoluzioni
<Jackoak> Sono abbastanza nuovo della cosa
<dadexix86> quale scheda video monta?
<Jackoak> Scheda Video SIS Mirage 3, integrata Memoria Totale Disponibile per la Grafica 384 MB, con 2 GB di memoria installata nel sistema 318 MB, con 1 GB di memoria installata nel sistema Memoria Video Dedicata 128 MB
<Jackoak> è un olidata tehom 7600
<help_please> Buon pomeriggio, a chi posso chiedere?
<Jackoak> non so davvero che diamine fare
<help_please> !search poweroff
<ubot-it> None found
<help_please> !search crash
<Jackoak> :(
<dadexix86> Jackoak SIS Mirage 3, mi dispiace davvero tanto, sappi che sarà dura!  Esattamente di quale modello si tratta?
<kalem> help_please: scrivi qui, non c'è bisogno di scrivere in privato al primo arrivato nel canale
<Jackoak> ho trovato solo queste notizie sul modello del pc, perchè ovviamente da pc non riesco a fare un tubo. ho cercato il modello del pc su internet e questo è quanto
<Jackoak> se provo ad installare la derivata xubuntu?
<dadexix86> Jackoak potrebbe migliorare l'esperienza successiva perché non c'è compiz, ma non credo che migliorerà la questione risoluzione, perché i driver sono sempre quelli
<Jackoak> e quindi che posso fare?
<dadexix86> Jackoak puoi ottenere più informazioni sull'hardware con i comandi lspci e sudo lshw (posta eventualmente l'output su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<Jackoak> ok sarebbe eretico chiedervi come posso tornare ad un vecchio windows xp per esempio?
<help_please> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04.. Un avvio su 3 è anomalo, nel senso che impiega più tempo per avviarsi e all'avvio non parte nè connessione nè si aprono le finestre
<help_please> quando fa così non si spegne neanche, nel senso che si punta sulla schermata di spegnimento per ore senza progressi
<dadexix86> Jackoak Non è eretico, ma XP non è più supportato da Microsoft, quindi è altamente sconsigliato continuare a usarlo, rischi di avere un computer che è un colabrodo. Puoi tornare a XP semplicemente installandolo dal CD originale Microsoft
<Jackoak> mmmh sono senza speranze vero?
<help_please> kalem fatto, appena potete :)
<_Shadow__> Buon pomeriggio ragazzi qualcuno ha un minuto per aiutarmi?
<_Shadow__> ho generato una chiave e adesso la devo metterla come predefinita. Ovviamente sto seguendo la guida che c'è nel wiki
<dadexix86> Jackoak no, non sei senza speranza. Inizia a postare i due link ai risultati dei comandi che ti ho dato sopra, così ti cerco online se c'è qualche soluzione nota al problema
<_Shadow__> e quando eseguo il comando: eval $(gpg-agent --daemon) mi di che il programma gpg-agent non c'è...è normale?
<_Shadow__> perchè se eseguo il comando gpg me lo esegue tranquillamente...
<_Shadow__> sono due programmini diversi?
<help_please> grazir per l'attenzione, risolvo diversamente
<_Shadow__> ho risolto
<Jackoak> perfetto mi faccio una doccia e ti posto il tutto
<ilovelinux> ok
<_Shadow__> ragazzi c'è un utente che ha bisogno di un aiutino con la scheda di rete, vi indico il post:http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=584699
<_Shadow__> non sono pratico con le schede di rete, anche perchè non mi hanno mai dato problemi, lascio a voi il comando....
<ilovelinux> _Shadow__, Grazie per la segnalazione :)
<enzotib> _Shadow__, se l'utente ha bisogno può anche venire qui
<_Shadow__> ilovelinux: l'ho segnalato perchè volevo aiutarlo, ma ora della fine non ci sono riuscito e allora volevo rimediare chiedendo il vostro aiuto :)
<_Shadow__> per vedere se ho la scheda di rete attiva come faccio da terminale?
<_Shadow__> devo dare iwconfig?
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> _Shadow__, gli ho risposto
<_Shadow__> ilovelinux: ok grazie mille...
<luca> Salve,ho un problema con la scheda wirless
<luca> non riesco a farla funzionare
<luca> ho installato ubuntu 14.04,su asus F552CL,64bit
<luca> mi è stato,qui,consigliato di usare ndisqrappe
<luca> c'è qualcuno che mi guida please,ho letto le risolto sul forum ma boh,non riesco
<luca> la scheda dovrebbe essere questa ateros cb-802.11bgn_WW-BT4,0
<krabador> ndisgrappa?
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8046708/
<luca> ehmm,si ognigiorno bevo
<luca>  MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn
<krabador> ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> e quale?
<luca> 64bit
<luca> ubuntu 10.04
<luca> scusa 14.04
<krabador> hai scaricato i corretti driver win?
<luca> non sò come trovarli
<luca> non l'ho fatto
<luca> non conosco i comandi,dal terminale,mi sono impantanato qui
<ilovelinux> luca ci sei ancora?
<luca> si
<luca> chiedo scusa in anticipo per la mia rozzezza/ignoranza/ecc,abbiate pazienza grazie
<luca> liberaztemi da win,pleaseeee
<Basbar> Ciao a tutto. Ho un problema con wine su ubuntu 14.04 che se usato sul pc fisso apre regolarmente un vecchio programmino legato ad un dizionario, ma se usato sul portatile,ovviamente con stesso siatema operativo, non apre nulla .Grazie per l'aiuto.
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8046708/
<luca> chi mi può aiutare a far funzionare la scheda wireless
<luca> ho ubuntu 14.04,64 bit su asus F552CL,ho cercato nei forum ma nn riesco
<ilovelinux> postaluca, scusami aspetta
<luca> ok,ty
<ilovelinux> posta: lspci | grep "Wireless"
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8046913/
<luca> MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn
<ilovelinux> luca forse ho trovato la soluzione
<luca> magari so 3 gg che provo,dimmi
<luca> che facciamo
<ilovelinux> dai: wget ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp63501-64000/sp63656.tar
<ilovelinux> luca, tar zxvf sp63656.tar
<luca> mmh,scusami che devo farci?scusamiiii
<ilovelinux> apri il terminale e dai:
<ilovelinux> wget ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp63501-64000/sp63656.tar
<ilovelinux> tar xvf sp63656.tar
<ilovelinux> cd SP63656
<ilovelinux> sudo apt-get install alien
<luca> tutto insieme?
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> non ho ancora finito
<ilovelinux> sudo alien *.rpm
<luca> ok ti seguo
<ilovelinux> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ilovelinux> hai finito?
<luca> st afacendoil primo
<luca> sul secondo dice not found
<luca> nn vorrei aver sbagliato
<ilovelinux> hai dato wget ...
<luca> ricominciamo
<luca> 1 passo wget
<ilovelinux> wget ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp63501-64000/sp63656.tar
<ilovelinux> fatto?
<luca> mah dopo wget mi metti un link che si apre
<ilovelinux> non ti scarica il file?
<luca> si,mi chiede cosa deve fare firefox
<luca> l'ho scaricato.lo apro?
<ilovelinux> no
<luca> ok
<ilovelinux> devi copiare il comando nel terminale, non cliccare il link
<luca> quindi wget......
<ilovelinux> si
<alessio> c'è qualcuno on-line??
<ilovelinux> io
<luca> tar xvf sp63656.tar
<luca> ?vado
<ilovelinux> lucsi
<ilovelinux> fatto?
<luca> sima
<ilovelinux> ma?
<luca> wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "sp63656.tar"
<ilovelinux> scusa ora devo andare, fra 30 min torno
<ilovelinux> ciao ;)
<luca> ok a dopo
<luca> ciaoo e grazie
<alessio> @ilovelinux ho un problema con il vecchio pc. ho installato tramite chiavetta usb la versione 14 e qualcosa. riavvio tolgo la chiavetta e quando si riavvia. quando provo a cliccare su un icona si blocca cosa potrei aver sbagliato??
<alessio> .....
<alessio> nessuno sa dirmi come mai??
<Basbar> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi con wine ?
<alessio> io avrei bisogno di un grosso aiuto con l'installazione
<alessio> nessuno disponibile??
<Basbar> Alessio ,forse ubuntu 14.04 è troppo pesante per un vecchio pc .prova con una distro più leggera tipo xubuntu o lubuntu.Ciao
<miche_the_bike> ...
<luca__> chi mi può aiutare???Ho installato ubuntu 14.04,64bit,su asus F552CL,non riesco a far funzionare la scheda wireless,
<luca__> please liberatemi da win
<luca__> mi hanno consigliato di usare NDISwrapper,inoltre non trovo i giusti driver di win8,helpatemi,please
<luca__> ho seguito i post "risolto"sul forum ma niente,boh,sbaglio qualcosa
<luca__> s.o.s. wireless-liberatemi da win
<Lurduccu> Buona sera, posso chiedere un ' informazione?
<enzotib> luca__, che scheda wireless hai?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Lurduccu
<ubot-it> Lurduccu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luca__> credi mediatek
<Bruno92> cia buonasera
<luca__> e qualcos'altro,che comandio posso dare?
<luca__> per scoprirla?
<enzotib> luca__, sudo lspci | grep 802
<Bruno92> ho installato xubuntu su lubuntu con il comando sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, ma non c'è nessun xubuntu nè all'avvio nè nella schermata utente dove mettere la password
<Bruno92> ?
<luca__> MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<luca__> grazie enzotib,scusami per l'ignoranza
<enzotib> luca__, hai visto se c'è qualcosa in Driver Aggiuntivi?
<luca__> si ma niente
<enzotib> Bruno92, dove metti la password, deve esserci una tendina dove scegli la sessione
<luca__> senti un tuo 'collega' prima mi ha consigliato questo ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp63501-64000/sp63656.tar
<luca__> ma non sò come fare wget....
<enzotib> luca__, il wget posso anche dirtelo, ma poi te la sbrighi da solo, perché quel file non so da dove l'ha preso
<luca__> ok,me l'ha dato ilovelinux
<luca__> poi èdovuto uscire sul piu bello
<luca__> che dici cosa facciamo?
<enzotib> luca__, dammi l'output completo di sudo lspci -k, su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilovelinux> luca
<ilovelinux> ci sei ancora?
<luca__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8047340/
<luca__> si
<luca__> mi sta aiutando anche enzotib
<ilovelinux> evviva
<Bruno92> enzotib non c'è nessuna tendina per l'OS , solo arresta o cambia utente.
<luca__> grazieeee
<ilovelinux> enzotib quei file sono i driver ufficiali
<ilovelinux> luca se dai da terminale: wget ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp63501-64000/sp63656.tar
<ilovelinux> che ti dice?
<enzotib> ilovelinux, te lo lascio allora
<luca__> daje che pago due birre a tutti se mi liberate da win
<ilovelinux> ok enzotib
<luca__> ecco ilove ora ti pastebinno il risultato
<ilovelinux> ok
<enzotib> Bruno92, ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<Bruno92> comando?
<luca__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8047376/
<enzotib> Bruno92, sì, eseguilo in un terminale e dammi l'output
<ilovelinux> luca
<luca__> si
<ilovelinux> perfetto, ora dai:
<ilovelinux> tar xvf sp63656.tar
<ilovelinux> ti dovrebbe dare tre righe come ouput
<luca__> si
<luca__> fatto
<Bruno92> lubuntu. desktop openbox.desktop xubuntu.desktop lubuntu-netbook.desktop xfce.desktop
<ilovelinux> luca__,  ora:
<ilovelinux> cd SP63656
<luca__> fatto
<ilovelinux> e ora:
<ilovelinux> sudo apt-get install alien
<enzotib> Bruno92, nella scehrmata di login deve esserci una icona da selezionare per cambiare sessione, se fai una foto provo a capire qual è
<luca__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8047393/
<luca__> ho sbagliato?
<ilovelinux> no, ora dai.
<ilovelinux> sudo alien *.rpm
<luca__> fatto è lungo
<luca__> te lo pastebinno?
<ilovelinux> si
<luca__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8047413/
<ilovelinux> perfetto!
<ilovelinux> ora dai:
<ilovelinux> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<enzotib> !enter | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ilovelinux> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<luca__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8047424/
<luca__> fatto
<Bruno92> enoztib come faccio un'immagine al desktop? non funziona stamp rsist con lubuntu?
<enzotib> !enter | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 se fai stamp ti salva lo screenshot nella home
<enzotib> Bruno92, alla finestra di login non credo funzioni nessuna utility di questo genere
<ilovelinux> luca__,  per sicurezza dai sudo apt-get install -f
<enzotib> Bruno92, perciò ti dicevo di fare una foto
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 leggo solo ora che sei al login, fai come detto da enzotib
<luca__> fatto,riavvio?
<ilovelinux> si luca
<enzotib> !tab | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<luca__> a tra poco
<Bruno92> come faccio ad accedere ad una periferica usb ? dove la trovo?
<ilovelinux> luca__,  come va?
<luca__> male
<luca__> luca@luca-X550CL:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  luca@luca-X550CL:~$
<ilovelinux> se dai solo iwconfig?
<enzotib> Bruno92, dal filemanager, dovrebbe montarla automaticamente
<ilovelinux> luca__, vado a farmi la doccia e torno ;)
<luca__> ok,ti aspetto se puoi
<Bruno92> dov'è il file manager?
<enzotib> Bruno92, sei in lubuntu?
<Bruno92> sì
<enzotib> Bruno92, dovrebbe essere una delle icone in basso a sinistra
<enzotib> Bruno92, sennò apri il menu e cerca qualcosa tipo FileManager, oppure Home, oppure PCManFM
<Bruno92> certo che potevano farla un po' poiù smart l'interfaccia utente, è un bel casino
<Bruno92> non c'è niente
<ilovelinux> Bruno92 apri il terminale e dai: pcmanfm
<Bruno92> mi sa che non ha letto il cellulare
<Bruno92> niente foto quindi
<Bruno92> non ha nemmeno fatto  il rumore dell'usb, lo fa anche su linux come su xp?
<enzotib> Bruno92, ma l'hai mai usato Lubuntu?
<Bruno92> no
<Bruno92> da 3 giorni
<Bruno92> che lho installato
<Bruno92> a proposito dov'è il cestino? non l'ho ancora trovato :)
<enzotib> Bruno92, la prima icona a fianco all'icona del menu è il filemanager
<Bruno92> ok ho trovato ma cmq non legge la periferica quindi non vi posso passare la foto della schermata di login
<enzotib> Bruno92, non hai un altro PC?
<Bruno92> in ogni caso non c'è nessun pallino per entrare con un'altra interfaccia ho guardato bene e ci sono solo 2 icone, difficile sbagliarsi
<Bruno92> mi serve un altro pc? ce l'ho ma non è mio, dipende cosa ci dovrei fare
<enzotib> Bruno92, guarda questa immagine: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/503888/login.png
<enzotib> Bruno92, è simile alla tua finestra di login?
<Bruno92> ho rimosso l'orologio per sbaglio dalla barra delle app, come faccio a rimetterlo, non lo trovo?
<Bruno92> sì è quasi uguale all'immagine che mi hai dato enzotib, le uniche 2 cose sono che in alto a sinistra c'è il nome del computer e poi l'icona di lubuntu e quella della lingua sono sfuocate rispetto all'omino, in ogni caso cliccando sull'omino non cè xubuntu...
<luca__> ilovelinux?
<Bruno92> enzotib?
<Bruno92> ??
<ilovelinux> luca
<Bruno92> enzotib ci sei?
<ndrg> salve continuo ad avere problemi con i driver della scheda video nvidia
<ndrg> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano se provo più avanti
<jester1-> ndrg: che scheda
<ndrg> nvidia gt730m
<jester1-> ndrg: sigola o doppia intel
<ndrg> doppia
<ndrg> sono riuscito a installare nvidia-prime
<ndrg> credo stia funzionando
<jester1-> serve nvidia-bumblebee e togliere nvidia-prime che è instabile
<ndrg> bumblebee mi manda a quel paese ubuntu
<jester1-> se ai prime e funza che problema c'è
<jester1-> ndrg: quello da repo non manda a quel paese un bel niente
<ndrg> c'é che quando faccio termina sessione ubuntu si pianta,
<jester1-> non è che hai aggiunto un ppa per nvidia?
<ndrg> una volta ha fatto schermo nero su tutti i tty
<ndrg> non io
<jester1-> se non lo sai tu
<ndrg> ora controllo
<jester1-> ndrg: sudo apt-get update e metti nel pastebin
<jester1-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ndrg> (tipo google mi ha creato da solo i file in /etc/apt/source.list.d/)
<jester1-> ndrg: certo + il vizio di pacchetti esterni del cazzo
<ndrg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047862/
<ndrg> il termina sessione si pianta quando passo da scheda intel a nvidia
<ndrg> quando passo da scheda nvidia a intel non da problemi
<ndrg> da scheda intel dopo la sospensione non funziona: al riavvio tutti i tty non funzionano
<ndrg> ( jester1 qui se vuoi ti ho messo l'output di sudo lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047884/ )
<jester1-> ndrg: hai ppa ma non per nvidia i ppa sono potenzialmente dannosi, quello lib386 non da fiducia
<jester1-> ndrg: non penso sia problema di driver video il il risveglio incazzato
<jester1-> ndrg: quanta ra hai
<ndrg> 8GB
<ndrg> swap ~12 GB
<wolfubuntu> salve a tutti
<jester1-> ndrg: unity?
<ndrg> si
<ndrg> ubuntu 14.04
<jester1-> o è unity o acpi del bios non completamente compatibile
<wolfubuntu> volevo chiedervi per cortesia un piccolo aiutino perche sono un neofita. Vorrei installare un certificato digitale, cioe' un file in formato .pfx su ubuntu ma non so che fare
<ndrg> il laptop è un thinkpad
<jester1-> ndrg: a me funza pure il freeze ma è un desktop mezza rtà
<jester1-> età
<wolfubuntu> sono andato anche sul terminale ma mi da permesso negato
<ndrg> il modello è fin troppo nuovo
<jester1-> ndrg: è uno degli andicap di linux, roba troppo recente o troppo vecchia il kernel non è attrezzato
<ndrg> ho presente... comunque non ci sono soluzioni facile a quanto sto capendo....
<jester1-> i costruttori non forniscono driver, solitamente roba intel viene aggiornata abbastanza in fretta visto che foraggia lo sviluppo del kernel
<jester1-> ndrg: prova a mettere kernel ed header piu recenti da kernel mainline, a tuo rischio
<ndrg> tanto non ho dati personali...
<ndrg> proverò, grazie!
<jester1-> ndrg: male ce vada parti poi col kernel precedente e lo rimuovi
<jester1-> kernel da .deb non fanno danni male che vada va a casso
<ndrg> mi sai dire quali log devo guardare per vedere cosa succede durante il crash?
<jester1-> ndrg: dmesg syslog
<jester1-> o ce ne sono altri in /var/log
<ndrg> :)
<wolfubuntu> salve
<enzotib> wolfubuntu, a cosa ti serve, per capire
<ndrg> ho controllato i log è ho trovato in /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log c'é scritto segmatation fault
<wolfubuntu> mia madre ha un bed and breakfast rispetto al quale deve registrare le schede degli alloggiati sul sito della poliziadistato
<wolfubuntu> stavamo valutando di installare ubuntu anche nel suo pc
<jester1-> ndrg: lightdm è la finestra di login
<wolfubuntu> in sostanza vado sul sito https://alloggiatiweb.poliziadistato.it/
<wolfubuntu> e qui mi chiedono di scaricare un file .pfx
<wolfubuntu> che ubuntu non serve
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: il certificato dove lo metti in winzoz
<wolfubuntu> scusa non riesce ad aprire
<wolfubuntu> aspetta
<wolfubuntu> forse non capisco
<Bruno92> enzo ci sei?
<wolfubuntu> io vorrei installare ubuntu sul pc di mia madre
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: mica lo deve aprire il sistema. ma messo da qualche parte per essere usato dal bowser
<Bruno92>  è quasi uguale all'immagine che mi hai dato enzotib, le uniche 2 cose sono che in alto a sinistra c'è il nome del computer e poi l'icona di lubuntu e quella della lingua sono sfuocate rispetto all'omino, in ogni caso cliccando sull'omino non cè xubuntu...
<ndrg> jester1 lo so, e so anche che segmentation fault è un brutto segno
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: per lavorarci non pare tanto una bella idea, specialemte se si ha a che fare con roba tasse polizia a palle varie
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: comunque. secondo me, lo devi aggiungere al browser
<wolfubuntu> si ma mia madre si è stufata di windows8
<wolfubuntu> e io vorrei farle usare ubuntu
<jester1-> nelle impostazioni ci sono i certificati
<Bruno92> enzotib ci sei???
<enzotib> Bruno92, nel gruppo di icone c'è quella specie di uccello su sfondo scuro, la prima a sinistra?
<wolfubuntu> davvero???
<wolfubuntu> perche io sto usando chromium
<Bruno92> sì c'è ma come ti ho detto è grigia quindi non cliccabile
<wolfubuntu> forse in mozilla firefox
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: vedi un po te, sul sito ci sara la doc su come aggiungerlo
<wolfubuntu> no
<wolfubuntu> purtroppo
<wolfubuntu> pensa
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: non si va a tentoni. è roba seria epare che tu non sai manco a cosa serve
<enzotib> Bruno92, allora c'è qualcosa che non va sull'installazione che hai fatto
<wolfubuntu> serve per registrare gli alloggi di un bed and breakfast
<enzotib> Bruno92, se come dici hai installato da pochi giorni, allora ricominciare da capo, direttamente con xubuntu questa volta, è la cosa più rapida e indolore
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: per esempio per usare la carta servizi si deve fare una certa procedura,
<jester1-> ma con la carta servizi non prendi multe e non vai in galera
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: prova a farglielo aprire da firefox
<wolfubuntu> adesso provo
<Bruno92> scusa per installare xubuntu ho seguito il consiglio di ilovelinux, mi ha detto di dare il comando sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop e così ho fatto, poi nient'altro...
<jester1-> wolfubuntu: poi la mom come fa per i programmi di gestione?
<enzotib> Bruno92, se non ti piace lubuntu e vuoi usare xubuntu, ricominciare da zero intendevo di fare il DVD di installazione (o la USB) e reinstallare
<wolfubuntu> niente il file .pfx non lo apre
<Bruno92> ok se faccio usb con xubuntu poi mi dà anche l'opzione di disinstallare lubuntu?
<enzotib> Bruno92, tu hai anche Windows?
<Bruno92> s'
<Bruno92> sì
<enzotib> Bruno92, dovrebbe darti l'opzione di sostituire Lubuntu
<Bruno92> dove?
<wolfubuntu_> conoscete per caso un applicazione che apre i file .pfx?
<jester1-> wolfubuntu_: in winzoz come lo installa?
<Bruno92> a proposito ho rimosso l'orologio per errore da lubuntu, cm faccio a rimetterlo, non lo trovo?
<enzotib> Bruno92, durante l'installazione, nella fase di partizionamento
<wolfubuntu_> in windows li mette nel browser
<jester1-> wolfubuntu_: ma anche in linux essendo un certificato web http://www.pentaware.com/pw_it/how_to_import_a_pfx_file_to_firefox.htm
<enzotib> Bruno92, tasto destro sulla barra, Aggiungi elemeneti al pannello, poi premi il bottone Aggiungi e selezioni dalla lista l'orologio digitale
<jester1-> bastava digitare importa pfx firefox in google
<Bruno92> grazie gentilissimo
<jester1-> wolfubuntu_: alura?
<wolfubuntu_> risolto grazie mille
<jester1-> occhio alla pula
<wolfubuntu_> ahahhahah
<wolfubuntu_> macche
<wolfubuntu_> che crimine potrei commetere usando ubuntu???
<jester1-> per cazzate ti arrivano multe salate
<wolfubuntu_> si ma ho letto la manualistica
<wolfubuntu_> del sito
<jester1-> e se ti denunciano l'avvocato ti spianta
<wolfubuntu_> e tra i sistemi operativi
<wolfubuntu_> c'e windows osx e linux
<wolfubuntu_> quindi tutto ok
<wolfubuntu_> l'ho appena letta
<wolfubuntu_> grazieeeeeeeeeeeee
<jester1-> wolfubuntu_: in che zona sei
<wolfubuntu_> sono a forno di zoldo in provincia di belluno
<wolfubuntu_> tu?
<jester1-> weltall: milano provincia
<wolfubuntu> jester: scusa prima se me ne sono andato senza salutare ... ho dovuto spegnere... comunque grazie mille del supporto
<dario3d> Salve, avrei bisogno di un'informazione riguardo a Ubuntu Server (14.04, probabilmente la cosa succede anche con Ubuntu Desktop).
<jester-> dario3d: dica
<dario3d> Sapresti dirmi perché se faccio apt-get upgrade 2 pacchetti (libudev1 e udev) rimangono sempre alla stessa versione?
<dario3d> Gli altri pacchetti si aggiornano tranquillamente, ma al boot mi dice sempre che ci sono due pacchetti da aggiornare. Se provo ad aggiornare, me li mantiene alla versione attuale.
<jester-> dario3d: perchè non c'è una versione superiore nei server apt
<jester-> dario3d: dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dario3d> Ancora niente http://puu.sh/aSM1r.png
<jester-> dario3d: gli manca qualche dipendenza e sono in standby
<dario3d> ah ok, allora mi informerò meglio su questi due pacchetti (eventualmente per rimuoverli)
<jester-> dario3d: se rimuovi udev sminchi il sistema, lascia fare ad apt
<dario3d> effettivamente forse è la cosa migliore
<jester-> come si ricordano di sistemare va a posto da solo
<AlbertoP81> dopo un aggiornamento non sento più l'audio come posso risolvere?
<jester-> AlbertoP81: prova a partire col penultimo kernel
<dario3d> Altra piccola curiosità... Se dovessi installare un pacchetto (tempo fa mi era successo installando gnome) che ha numerose dipendenze e per qualche motivo volessi successivamente rimuoverlo al 100% (quindi con anche le dipendenze che prima non c'erano e che teoricamente non dovrebbero essere essenziali), mi basta rimuovere il pacchetto principale che ho installato io (e lasciare il resto a apt) oppure c'è un qualche comando per 
<dario3d> apt-get autoremove )?
<jester-> dario3d: si
<AlbertoP81> jester-: grazie ora provo
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | dario3d  e anche
<ubot-it> dario3d  e anche: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<dario3d> Ok grazie :)
<jester-> dario3d: pira rimuovi il pacchetto poi autoremose
<jester-> e poi segui il link sopra
<jester-> ogni tanto fai pulizia di roba zombi
<dario3d> Il problema è che non posso fare pulizia delle librerie orfane (o almeno non seguendo quella guida) perché "gksu gtkorphan" penso sia utilizzabile solo tramite GUI (e io ho solo SSH)
<AlbertP81> jaster- : funziona l'audio come faccio a rendere permanente l'impostazione? grazie
<AlbertP81> jaster- : funziona l'audio come faccio a rendere permanente l'impostazione? grazie
<jester-> AlbertP81: disinstalla l'ultimo kernel
<AlbertP81> come si procede, vuol dire che non posso più aggiornare la distribuzione se no si ripresenta il problema?
<AlbertP81> grazie
<jester-> AlbertP81: consiglierei di usare il penultimo fino a quando vedi che riaggiorna il kernel. è un bug e lo sistemeranno
<jester-> se rimane non da nessun fastidio, basta non usarlo
<AlbertP81> ok bene grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-15
<Soshito> Salve
<jester-> 'ngiorno & buon ferragosto
<fferr> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ununtu al fianco di windows (8.1) quanso faccio partire la pennetta dal boot menù e vado per installarlo non mi trova nessun siatema operativo, ho seguito la guida passo passo
<fferr> ho un lenovo ideapad z500
<jester-> fferr: se hai uefi non trova
<jester-> devi fare a mano o prova con installazione guidata
<jester-> fferr: comunque deframmenata winz prima
<fferr> grazie, per l'installazione guidata esiste un tutorial o una guida?
<jester-> fferr: oppure, se possibile, abilita bios legacy e disattiva secure boot
<Guest48521> salve, avrei un problema: ho tentato di installare 14.04 su un hp pavillon 15 nuovo. Faccio partire l'installazione da chiavetta, ma rimane il cursore con schermo nero e qualche glitch sullo sfondo...ovviamente è impossibile una qualsiasi interazione. Poi provo il 13.04 e installa tutto ok. Ma non riesco a far partire il vero sistema operativo desktop. rimango bloccato nel tty...qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<jester-> !uefi | fferr
<ubot-it> fferr: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> !installazione | fferr
<ubot-it> fferr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Guest48521: 13.04 è scaduta da un bel po
<fferr> thx
<jester-> Guest48521: con cosa hai fatto la chiavetta
<Guest48521> con unetbootin
<Guest48521> solo che non so se hai capito: hai presente i glitch dei vecchi videogiochi a cartuccia?
<jester-> Guest48521: controlla md5sum della iso usata che se ha errori la va no
<Guest48521> come faccio a controllare?
<Guest48521> scusa ma sono un neofita
<jester-> !usbwin | Guest48521 poi usa questo da winz
<ubot-it> Guest48521 poi usa questo da winz: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !md5sum | Guest48521
<ubot-it> Guest48521: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Guest48521> ok grazie ci provo
<calimero_82> salve buon ferragosto
<John360> ciao!
<John360> Volevo chiedere un aiuto per applicare una patch al kernel
<ndrg> ciao ho dei problemi con ubuntu che probabilmente sono dei bug dovuti al fatto che il computer e' troppo nuovo. Volevo aprire un bugfix su lauchpad. Sarebbe la prima volta, qualcuno pu indicarmi una guida o darmi una mano
<ndrg> ?
<ndrg> qualcuno! | John360
<ndrg> !qualcuno | John360
<ubot-it> John360: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ndrg> !lauchpag |ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg, please see my private message
<ndrg> !lauchpad |ndrg
<John360> ho capito XD
<John360> qualcuno sa come applicare dinamicamente una patch al kernel?
<jester-> John360: si intende al sorgente kernel o no patch -p1 < ../patch-x.y.z
<Guest48521> jester ci sei?
<Guest48521> @jester
<Guest48521> salve, avrei un problema: ho tentato di installare 14.04 su un hp pavillon 15 nuovo. Faccio partire l'installazione da chiavetta, ma rimane il cursore con schermo nero e qualche glitch sullo sfondo...ovviamente è impossibile una qualsiasi interazione. Poi provo il 13.04 e installa tutto ok. Ma non riesco a far partire il vero sistema operativo desktop. rimango bloccato nel tty...qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<Guest48521> ho controllato md5sum ma è tutto ok
<Guest48521> ho provato con uui ma il problema è sempre lo stesso
<Guest48521> non so più dove sbattere la testa
<Guest48521> il processore è amd comunque
<John360> jester- scusami, stavo mangiando
<John360> non so come si faccia
<John360> dall'esame di sistemi operativi ricordo che con linux si potessero caricare e scaricare dinamicamente moduli
<John360> non so se è la stessa cosa quella che voglio fare io
<John360> oltretutto utilizzo linux da 5 giorni, devo ancora prenderci mano per bene
<John360> praticamente ho un file .patch, che aggiungerebbe al kernel il supporto per il led del touchpad
<John360> ma non saprei come applicare questa patch appunto
<John360> qualcuno sa come applicare dinamicamente una patch al kernel?
<xubuntu1> salve a tutti
<xubuntu1> scusate un alternativa al desktop-kubuntu io uso xubuntu grazie
<xubuntu1> gentilissimi come sempre
<PirataNelCuore_> Rieccomi ragazzi... Ho rimosso PlayOnLinux ma il problema rimane! Niente di niente che assomigli alla 14 :-// jester che ho combinato?
<PirataNelCuore_> Oltretutto non mantiene la configurazione del monitor... Non vedo il Dash... Insomma un macello!
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> da unity, come faccio a vedere quale binario viene lanciato da un'applicazione?
<John360> ciao
<John360> avrei bisogno di una mano riguardo 2 argomenti
<John360> C'è qualcuno online che potrebbe aiutarmi? :)
<DD3my> John360, esponi il tuo problema, e se qualcuno saprà risponderti ti aiuterà :)
<John360> ok
<John360> il primo riguarda l'applicazione di una patch al kernel
<John360> non riesco a trovare una guida esauriente che spieghi come fare
<John360> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<golpex> buonasera!!
<golpex> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<golpex> non mi parte più ubuntu dopo aggiornamento
<jester->  golpex non parte piu in che senso
<golpex> appare la seguente scritta:- BusyBox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-ubuntu1) built.in shell (ash)
<golpex> dice di digitare help
<golpex> appare uno scritto di undici righe.....
<golpex> aiutatemi!!!!
<jester-> golpex: tipo ubuntu? busybox non si vedeva piu da messo secolo
<golpex> ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione 14 e qualche cosa.... scusatemi, ma sono un novizio!
<jester-> golpex: avanzato da?
<golpex> cioè?
<golpex> ha fatto tutto in automatico online
<jester-> da che versione hai avanzato
<golpex> lo avevo installato anni fa, forse la 10
<sacarde> hehehe
<golpex> vecchiotta, eh?
<sacarde> noooooo
<jester-> golpex: impossibile che avanzi diretto se non dalla 12.04 ma pare avanzamento veunto farlocco
<jester-> !!ripristino | golpex usando cd della 14.04
<ubot-it> golpex usando cd della 14.04: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<golpex> si può fare qualcosa?
<golpex> ce l'ho sulla chiavetta, perchè si tratta di un netbook e non ha lettore
<jester-> golpex: cosa hai sulla chiavetta
<golpex> ubuntu 14
<golpex> però è la versione per notebook
<golpex> va bene ugualmente??
<jester-> golpex: sistema installato o installer
<golpex> installer
<jester-> golpex: della 14.04?
<golpex> l'ultima
<jester-> y
<jester-> golpex: fai boot da usb, il resto è uguale
<golpex> provo a lanciarlo da usb?
<golpex> ok
<golpex> ci provo grazie
<John360> jester- sapresti darmi una mano cortesemente?
<jester-> John360: se posso
<John360> i miei non sono esattamente problemi, ma ci sono un paio di cose che non ho capito come fare:
<John360> la prima è: come faccio ad applicare una patch al kernel?
<John360> non sono riuscito a trovare una guida che spieghi bene come fare
<John360> la patch la ho gia sul pc, servirebbe per aggiungere al kernel il supporto per il led del touchpad
<jester-> John360: la patch si applica al sorgente del kernel che poi si compila
<jester-> John360: a un kernel ompilato max puoi aggiungere un driver
<jester-> sempre che sia comatibile
<John360> ok, potresti spiegarmi come si fa? Premetto che sono passato a linux da 5 gg, dopo parecchi anni di windows
<John360> sono nuovo a queste cose purtroppo
<John360> ho letto il comando che si deve dare da terminale per applicare la patch, ma non ho capito altro
<John360> da quale cartella lo devo dare, come faccio a ricompilare e se devo sostituire qualcosa
<jester-> John360: non puoi patciare un kernel gia compilato
<John360> ok, qui ci sono
<jester-> vuoi patciare un sorgente?
<John360> devo riscaricarlo giusto?
<John360> beh si credo vada applicata a un sorgente
<jester-> no devi prendere il sorgente patciare e compilare ma non è semplice affatto
<John360> leggendo la patch sono 3 i file che verranno patchati
<jester-> va configurato anche
<jester-> John360: la wifi funza?
<John360> studio ing informatica all'università, quindi anche essendo nuovo dovrei riuscire a capirli subito certi argomenti
<John360> mi pare di si
<jester-> !kernel | John360
<ubot-it> John360: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<John360> in effetti non ho mai controllato
<jester-> John360: se la wifi funza che frega del led, usando linux ogni tanto devi anche abituarti alla non perfezione
<John360> nono parlo del touchpad
<John360> funziona il touchpad comunque
<jester-> aaaah
<John360> il punto è che esiste una soluzione quindi mi piacerebbe applicarla
<John360> anche per imparare qualcosa di nuovo
<jester-> prova, è anche un buon passatempo
<John360> e anche perchè sono un po pignolo XD
<jester-> non costa niente
<John360> adesso proverò con la guida che mi hai postato
<John360> volevo chiederti se tu hai mai fatto qualcosa del genere
<jester-> John360: molto ma anni fa
<John360> per avere qualche dritta o nel caso avessi dei problemi
<jester-> il problema è configurarlo
<jester-> leggi la guida
<John360> ok adesso la leggo. Ho ubuntu 14.04, se la seguissi punto per punto non dovrei avere problemi giusto?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> male che vada rifai
<John360> rifarò cosa?
<John360> rischio una reinstallazione completa con perdita dati? XD
<jester-> John360: no
<John360> ah, meglio
<jester-> basta ripartire con il kernel di serie e segarlo
<John360> cioè? vabbè credo che capirò leggendo la guida
<John360> posso porti il secondo dubbio?
<jester-> se da pcchetti deb lo rimuovi con facilità, devi far creare anche gli headers
<John360> posso porti il secondo dubbio?
<maria_> salve ragazzi su notbook posso installare zorin os
<maria_> acer aspire one 110
<maria_> ?
<maria_> perchè ubuntu mi da problemi
<maria_> c'è qualquno
<jester-> maria_: zorin è a noi sconosciuto
<jester-> maria_: è  ubuntu based, perchè provare un travestito anzichè l'originale?
<John360> jester- posso chiederti un'ultima cosa?
<jester-> dimmi
<John360> il pc su cui ho un ubuntu è un portatile con doppia scheda video
<John360> la classica integrata e una ati
<jester-> azz ati
<jester-> John360: devi installare il catalyst
<jester-> non è detto che funzi
<John360> il sistema riconosce la ati, infatti posso selezionarne il driver, ma come faccio a utilizzarla?
<John360> come mai azz ati? ahah
<jester-> ati è una lotteria circa i driver
<John360> veramente il manager me ne riconosce 3 addirittura
<jester-> John360: col catalyst dovrebbe fare lo switch quando serve
<John360> quello open source e altri 2 proprietari
<jester-> installa il consigliato
<jester-> testato
<John360> ecco, arrivo al punto
<John360> ho installato il catalyst ed è successo il papocchio :|
<jester-> quello da sito?
<John360> praticamente ho dovuto recuperare il sistema da terminale, che ancora per me è un po ostico
<John360> no, l'ho installato da terminale
<jester-> !graficaibrida | John360  vedi un po qua
<ubot-it> John360  vedi un po qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> io vado a nvidia che no lotteria a meno di avere una scheda obsoleta
<John360> purtroppo a suo tempo (3 anni fa) non pensavo minimamente a linux
<John360> allora
<John360> c'è scritto che il driver proprietario permette la gestione della grafica ibrida
<John360> quindi dovrei cambiare dal testato(e open source) al proprietario :|
<John360> facendolo da teminale mi ha combinato il finimondo
<John360> perchè la grafica di ubuntu non si avviava più
<John360> linux si avviava in modalità low-graphic
<John360> o qualcosa del genere
<John360> siccome a me interesserebbe solo impostare la scheda in hd, non è possibile farlo con driver open source
<John360> ?
<jester-> il rendering o va o non va
<jester-> dipende dal driver
<luca> help me.ho installato ubuntu 14.04,64bit,su asus F552CL,non riesco a far funzionare la scheda wireless MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn chi mi aiuta a liberarmi di win?please
<jester-> luca: liberarsi di winz è sempre una pessima idea e con mediatek la vedo dura
<John360> ma perchè tutti si vogliono "liberare" di win?
<luca> ALMENO LA CONVIVENZA
<jester-> luca: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> incollz qui che è na riga
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8055125/
<luca> grz
<jester-> volendo privilegiare linux si deve aver cura di comprare roba supportata
<luca> ehm,i regali non si scelgono
<John360> piuttosto dovrebbero cominciare i produttori a dare supporto a linux invece di scrivere tutti i driver per win
<luca> cmq.vorrei adoperare ubuntu ma senza wireless è dura,scusatemi in anticipo per l'ignoranza e la rozzezza,grazie
<jester-> luca: http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch
<John360> hai gia provato ad andare nel driver manager?
<John360> nel mio ho dovuto scegliere il driver andandoci per caso, perchè non c'era alcun driver selezionato
<luca> ehm,scusate
<ilovelinux> luca sei tu?
<luca> non riesco
<luca> siii i love
<luca> che devo fare?sono molto sdatto.
<jester-> John360: il problema è che linux si fa male da solo, la frammentazione non aiuta e linux desktop è meno dell'1% del merato
<jester-> mercato
<John360> immagino
<ilovelinux> jester- veramente linux è arrivato all'1,5%
<jester-> ilovelinux: cambia poco o niente, troppo poco per spenderci dei soldi
<ilovelinux> jester- ok
<ilovelinux> luca, posta: rfkill list
<jester-> luca: segui il link che ti ho postato sopra
<jester-> serve un workaround
<luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8055196/
<John360> jester- non ho capito la risposta di prima... è possibile sostituire in definitiva la ati utilizzando i driver open source?
<jester-> John360: doppia scheda serve un proprietario
<luca> jester ho seguito ma..boh
<jester-> jester-: l'altra è intel?
<jester-> la piu carogna è nvidia ati
<golpex> hey jester....non riesco ad andare avanti..... fatto tutto, sono dentro l'installazione
<golpex> ma non so come andare avanti, tutti i tentativi sono miseramente falliti!!
<jester-> golpex: sei da live?
<golpex> sono con il pc con il problema al mio fianco
<golpex> sono su tipo di installazione
<jester-> golpex: descrivi i passi fatti
<John360> jester- non capisco... in che senso un proprietario? Comunque si, ati radeon/intel
<golpex> sono al punto che mi chiede de devo sosituire windows seven
<golpex> non lo voglio sostituire e quindi clicco altro
<golpex> sono su spazio libero
<jester-> John360: open lo fanno gli sviluppatori della comunità, proprietario lo fornisce il costruttore e non è modificabile
<jester-> golpex: non c' installa accanto?
<golpex> in fondo alla pagina si
<jester-> golpex: allora scegli accanto ti chiederà la dimensione
<golpex> ma se ci clicco sopra, mi dice che no è stato definito alcun file system di root
<John360> sisi certo, questo lo capisco, quello che dico io è che ubuntu mi ha impostato di default il driver open source per la ati, ma non c'è nessuna opzione per utilizzarla
<jester-> John360: per policy mette sempre l'open, non solo ubuntu
<jester-> golpex: riavvia l'installazione e poi scegli installa accanto subito
<golpex> non ho visto questa opzione
<golpex> la schrmata iniziale diceva solo installa
<jester-> [19:01:13] <jester-> golpex: non c' installa accanto?
<jester-> [19:01:13] * PingUI (~PingUI@host207-166-dynamic.26-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined
<jester-> [19:01:26] <golpex> in fondo alla pagina si
<golpex> no
<golpex> io avevo già ubunto
<jester-> golpex: hai ridotto vista?
<golpex> solo che dopo l'aggiornamento online non è più partito
<jester-> golpex: stai facendo cunfusione
<golpex> che significa ridotto windows??
<jester-> se non ici come sei messo non ci si capisce
<jester-> hai una ubuntu installata?
<golpex> si
<golpex> solo che era vecchio
<golpex> quindi una volta collegato
<golpex> mi ha proposto l'aggiornamento
<golpex> io ho fatto tutta la procedura
<golpex> solo che al riavvio
<golpex> non è più partito
<jester-> golpex: dovresti avere l'opzione o richiesta sostituire il sistema esistente
<jester-> golpex: vieni qui dalla live
<luca> help me.ho installato ubuntu 14.04,64bit,su asus F552CL,non riesco a far funzionare la scheda wireless MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn chi mi aiuta a liberarmi di win?please
<golpex> dice solo ripristina, ma se ci clicco sopra, analizza il dispositivo e non fa nulla
<luca> qualcuno può aiutarmi/seguirmi please
<jester-> luca: la guida te l'ho postata prima
<jester-> golpex: vieni quei da live che famo a mano
<jester-> qui
<golpex> susa l'ignoranza cos'è live?
<luca> si ma,devo dare questo comando?
<luca> *-network DISABLED
<luca> ??????
<jester-> luca: è descritto passo passo
<jester-> questo dive risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4531079
<luca> ok ora ho dato lsmod | grep asus
<jester-> madu
<jester-> luca: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4531079
<luca> jester l'ho già provata,prima di venire in chat le ho provate tutte,ma credo che sbaglio qualcosa
<golpex> niente.... non so andare avanti......
<jester-> luca: il terzo post dataghoul ?
<luca> come?
<luca> ti pastebinno il risultato
<jester-> golpex: è l'installer in pratica u os live
<golpex> il pc dal quale sto dgt ha solo ubuntu, il netbook ha anche seven.....
<golpex> questo è una figata
<golpex> l'altro non mi fa più entrare
<jester-> luca: non mi pare complicato echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<golpex> non mi fa andare avanti ......
<jester-> se non funza echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<jester-> fino a 4
<jester-> tutte le volte devi riavviare
<luca> ok riavvio ogni volta?
<jester-> luca: e lo devi dare da root cio è doppo sudo -i
<jester-> luca: logico
<jester-> leggi il tezzo post di dataghoul
<jester-> gli altri sono cazzari
<jester-> che poi è la traduzione di http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/w
<jester-> semplificata
<luca> ok,sto provando,come faccio a riavviare da root?
<luca> grazie
<jester-> luca: riavvii il pc come al solito
<jester-> luca: exit
<jester-> e riavvii
<luca> ok,la spia sul pc è accesa
<jester-> iwconfig
<luca> ok
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<luca> provo ora 0 poi ti dico,grazie
<golpex> jester, sono sul desktop ubuntu, la versione  è 14.04 LTS
<jester-> golpex: live?
<golpex> non capisco cosa vuole dire "live", cosa intendi?
<jester-> golpex: pari gparted fai uno screenshot al desktop e posta
<golpex> mi sopravvaluti....... non sono così esperto11
<jester-> ma perchè bisogna sempre ripetere 7 volte, l'installer da prova ubuntu è la live
<jester-> golpex: tasto stamp
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imgur.com/ | http://postimage.org/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<golpex> non è da prova, la prova non me la permette, solo l'installazione
<jester-> [19:20:08] <golpex> jester, sono sul desktop ubuntu, la versione  è 14.04 LTS
<golpex> ma quello che mi chiedo, se sto usando quel pc (che non è questo), vuol dire che sta funzionando?
<jester-> golpex: riavvia e vai in prova ubuntu
<golpex> prima nemmeno partiva, io sono uscito dall'installazione dopo il boot fatto da chiavetta
<jester-> va bè capita la solfa
<golpex> ora ci sto "lavorando"
<golpex> non ho portato a termine l'installazione
<golpex> perchè non mi faceva andare avanti
<golpex> quindi sono uscito e mi sono trovato sul desktop
<golpex> ma non so com'è successo!!
<jester-> golpex: ci vieni in canale con quel pc?
<golpex> ok ci provo!!
<John360> scusate l'assenza
<John360> allora, di default mette l'open source
<John360> ma come dico al sistema operativo di utilizzare quella scheda video di default
<John360> ?
<John360> invece di quella integrata
<jester-> John360: devi abilitare un priprietario
<golpex1> jester, ci sono con il pc incriminato
<jester-> golpex1: apri gmparted (editor partizioni
<John360> ma per forza? non posso usare l'open source di default?
<jester-> John360: l'open no supporta l'ambaradam
<golpex1> da dove lo apro_
<jester-> o tieni quello che passa l'open e provi un proprietario
<John360> l'open non supporta il cambio, ok, ma possibile che il sistema operativo non possa decidere di utilizzare un'altra scheda video
<John360> ?
<jester-> golpex1: apri la dash e scrivi gparted
<jester-> John360: il sistema usa appunto il driver
<jester-> no driver no cazzi che vanno
<golpex> fatto aperto g parted
<jester-> golpex: shot da tasto stamp e posta
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<golpex> dove la devo postare?
<golpex> qui sul rigo??
<luca> scusate,hoinstallato ubuntu 14.04,64bit su asus F552CL,ho questa scheda wireless MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn che non riesco a far funzionare,qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore
<luca> grazie
<jester-> golpex: cosa indica ubot-it appena sopra?
<golpex> cosa indica?
<John360> ma allora che senso ha che il sistema la riconosce ma non la può utilizzare?
<jester-> !image | golpex
<ubot-it> golpex: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<golpex1> ok
<jester-> John360: la utilizza ma usando il driver a disposzione, anche winz se non gli installi il driver usa un generico
<John360> appunto, sul mio sistema non viene utilizzata
<John360> pur essendo installato un driver
<jester-> John360: se hai una bicicletta non puoi andare a gareggiare in motogp
<John360> non posso configurare all'avvio per fargli utilizzare la ati
<John360> ?
<jester-> oblo: il driver open funza ma ha dei limiti, non gestisce la doppia scheda, non mi pare difficile da capire la logica
<John360> ma io non voglio gestire la doppia scheda... voglio utilizzare direttamente la ati
<golpex> purtroppo la tastiera non risponde ai caratteri giusti.... non riesco a trovare la chiocciola per registrarmi.....
<luca> scusate,hoinstallato ubuntu 14.04,64bit su asus F552CL,ho questa scheda wireless MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn che non riesco a far funzionare,qualcuno ,graziepuò aiutarmi perfavore
<jester-> golpex: mica ti devi registrare
<golpex> me lo chiede
<jester-> https://imgur.com/  --> upload image
<jester-> bowse drag and drpo hehre (trascina qui)
<golpex1> http://postimg.org/image/jnhwfpke1/
<jester-> poi control + v e incolli qui
<golpex> forse ci sono riuscito.....
<jester-> golpex: non hai nessuna ubuntu installata
<golpex> ma se c'era tutta la notte che scaricava files e aggiornamenti......
<jester-> hai sda4 che è a zoccole ma per metterci un os è un po piccirilla
<golpex> quindi devo fare un'installazione ex novo??
<jester-> golpex: ove la vedi la partizione ext4
<jester-> golpex: o avevi installato dentro a winz
<golpex> mo si è pure piantato......
<golpex> rimbalzano i pc??
<jester-> hai vista su sda3
<jester-> che si puo ridurre
<golpex> non riesco a fare più nulla.... si è piantato!
<golpex> quindi dici di ridurre una partizione?
<jester-> va cancellata sda4 ridotta vista
<jester-> e poi fai installare su spazio libero
<golpex> sto prendendo appunti
<golpex> perchè credo di doverlo riavviare
<golpex> non si muove più nulla
<luca> scusate,hoinstallato ubuntu 14.04,64bit su asus F552CL,ho questa scheda wireless MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn che non riesco a far funzionare,qualcuno ,graziepuò aiutarmi perfavore
<jester-> riduci vista a 50 gb
<golpex> ok
<jester-> !repeat | luca
<ubot-it> luca: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<luca> ok
<jester-> golpex: 50 gb sono 51200 mb
<golpex> ok
<jester-> salvi, vai in installazione e scegli installa su spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> si arrangia lei
<golpex> esiste un modo per riavviare ubuntu con una combinazione di tasti tipo windows?
<ilovelinux> luca,
<jester-> sudo rebbot da terminale è piu figo
<luca> si i love
<ilovelinux> non hai risolto vero?
<luca> no
<jester-> luca: ai piu finza con =1
<golpex> grazie per la pazienza jester
<luca> jester a me no,strano,l'ho provato e riprovato
<luca> da 0 4 due volte
<golpex> sono un po' imbranato!!
<jester-> luca: devi anche controllare con rfkill list se è bloccata
<ilovelinux> jester-, luca  ha già controllato
<jester-> sbloccarla con sudo rfkill unblock all
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055700/
<luca> non è bloccata
<jester-> ilovelinux: allora dite un  paio di rosari
<luca> detti ma niente ;-)
<jester-> luca: iwconfig
<luca> luca@luca-X550CL:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  luca@luca-X550CL:~$
<jester-> luca: che numero hai adesso
<jester-> provato da 0 a 4?
<ilovelinux> luca, potresti postarmi di nuovo
<ilovelinux> lspci | grep "Wireless"
<jester-> luca: hai caricato il modulo come da guida inglese?
<luca> si,questo è per jester
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055733/
<jester-> ilovelinux: [19:56:45] <luca> scusate,hoinstallato ubuntu 14.04,64bit su asus F552CL,ho questa scheda wireless MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn che non riesco a far funzionare,qualcuno ,graziepuò aiutarmi perfavore
<jester-> secondo e dove l'ha vista
<luca> per ilovelinux http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055737/
<ilovelinux> jester- mi serve l'id
<jester-> ilovelinux: lo capisci l'inglese? http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch
<jester-> a che cazzo serve l'id
<luca> jester ho provato da 0 a 4 riavviando sempre,due volte,i forum li ho girati ma niente
<jester-> luca: controlla nel bios se la wifi è enable
<luca> la spia sul pc,vicino alla batteria ecc è accesa
<jester-> sicuro che iwconfig non la vede?
<jester-> luca: icona di rete la wifi è abilitata?
<luca> luca@luca-X550CL:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  luca@luca-X550CL:~$
<luca> non ho icone wi fi
<jester-> lu lubuntu?
<luca> ubuntu 14.04,fatti gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> luca: in unity l'icona rete sulla barra c'è
<jester-> è in lubuntu che bisogna spingerla
<luca> scusa sono nuovo e quindi ignorante,unity?
<jester-> luca: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<luca> cmq sul manager delle connessioni e su software e aggior nn compare wireless
<luca> si sulla sx
<jester-> rfkill la vede
<jester-> prova con 1
<luca> su rfkill wlan sta su 0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055802/
<golpex> scusa jester, ma in fase di installazione di ubuntu, com eposso modificare la partizione come mi hai detto prima?
<ilovelinux> luca, scusami
<luca> figurati,che facciamo?
<luca> ndiswappers?
<ilovelinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<luca> ahaha,cioè molti hanno problemi con questa,ma c'è la soluzione?
<luca> infatti sono 4 gg che giro per forum e chat e niente,che facciamo?
<ilovelinux> trovata, aspetta
<luca> dai,birra per un mese,se riusciamo
<luca> offro io
<Marcooo> salve
<Marcooo> ho dei problemi con gparted ! mentre lo uso si chiude inaspettatamente ! ho provato a disinstallare e reinstallare
<Marcooo> ma nada
<Marcooo> qualcuno di voi potrebbe darmi una mano a partizionare e formattare una chiavetta da terminale?
<ilovelinux> marcooo posta sudo fdisk -l
<ilovelinux> luca,  la soluzione: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<luca> ilove grazie proviamo
<luca> mi aiuti ad eseguire i comandi please
<ilovelinux> non trovo il download però
<luca> 1 download da qui http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/mt7630-pcie/ giusto?
<luca> come faccio a downloadarlo??
<luca> per mail?
<ilovelinux> non l'ho capito neanche io....
<luca> mah,io non lo sò fare
<luca> proviamo da terminale
<luca> seguendo i punti del post,hai visto mai
<ilovelinux> Si, ma serve il file
<luca> già,esiste?
<ilovelinux> boh
<ilovelinux> ora vado a domani ;)
<luca> ok,a domani
<ilovelinux> luca in privato
<luca> ok,domani?
<Marcooo> ilovelinux:
<Marcooo> eccomi
<Marcooo> stavo a cena
<ilovelinux> ok postami
<ilovelinux> marcooo posta sudo fdisk -l
<Marcooo> ok
<ilovelinux> !paste | Marcooo
<ubot-it> Marcooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Marcooo> http://pastebin.com/GFPaJ6b7
<ilovelinux> ah gia lo sapevi
<Marcooo> yes
<ilovelinux> dai: sudo gparted /dev/sdb e fai tutto da li
<Marcooo> ilovelinux: per fare tutto da li cosa intendi?
<Marcooo> partizionare?
<ilovelinux> si
<Marcooo> a me gparted si chiude da solo non appena gli faccio fare una partizione
<Marcooo> non si può fare tutto da terminale?
<Marcooo> senza l'ausilio di gparted?
<ilovelinux> dai: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb e fai tutto da li
<ilovelinux> avevo sbagliato comando
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> da quanto i kernel-headers si chiamano linux-headers ?
<emanuele> c'è qualcuno?
<luca> salve,problema scheda wireless,non riesco a farla funzionare,qualcuno mipuò aiutare please
<luca> ubuntu 14.04,64bit,su asus F552CL
<luca> questa èla scheda MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn
<luca> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano,grazie
<_bran_> Ciao!
<_bran_> Ho problemi con l'istallazione di Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare? Grazie.
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-16
<lucaubuntu> ciao
<lucaubuntu> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<lucaubuntu> se volessi installare ubuntu affianco a windows 8.1
<lucaubuntu> si può fare con wubi?
<lucaubuntu> non vorrei perdere i dati
<lucaubuntu> ho letto ora che wubi non va su 8
<lucaubuntu> non c'è nessuna alternativa a wubi?
<lucaubuntu> ciao ugone
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<ugone> lucaubuntu, ;-)
<lucaubuntu> ugone: mi sapresti aiutare? Devo affiancare ubuntu a windows 8.1
<lucaubuntu> wubi ho letto che non va
<akis24> giorno
<lucaubuntu> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao lucaubuntu
<lucaubuntu> akis24: mi sapresti aiutare ad affiancare ubuntu e windows 8.1?
<akis24> lucaubuntu: devi seguire la procedura per uefi se hai preinstallato windows 8.1 sul pc
<akis24> !uefi | lucaubuntu
<ubot-it> lucaubuntu: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<lucaubuntu> ok grazie provo
<akis24> leggi prima lucaubuntu  ..
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come faccio a vedere quale programma lancia un'icona del lanciatore?
<ugone> click destro /proprietà non va bene sacarde
<sacarde> in unity?
<ugone> unity non so
<sacarde> in unity non lo fa
<ugone> sacarde, guarda se ti puo servire http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<calime8272> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<calime8272> io nel pulire lubuntu uso clean,autoremove,purge e autoclean.
<calime8272> è consigliabile usare autoremove o può fare danni?
<calime8272> grazie
<akis24> calime8272: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=323821
<luca> qualcuno mipuò aiutare,ho un problema con la scheda wireless
<luca> ho installato ubuntu14.04,64bit,su asus F552CL
<luca> questa è la scheda MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn
<luca> ho provato tutti i post del forum ma non riesco,aiutatemi a liberarmi da win,please
<calime8272> akis24:  grazie ho letto, volevo sapere se autoremove è pericoloso, visto che elimina dipendeze di pacchetti cancellati
<ugone> luca, questo ovviamente lo hai già visto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=576053
<luca> si,ho provato da 0 a 4 due volte ma niente
<akis24> calime8272: visto che sono dipendenze di pacchetti eliminati  non dovrebbe creare problemi
<sacarde> come faccio avedere se sto' usando unity2d o unity3d ?
<calime8272> bastano quindi questi 4 comandi?
<calime8272> senza usare bleachbit?
<akis24> calime8272: si bastano di solito
<calime8272> akis24:  io ieri ho usato bleachbit come superuser, al riavvio non partiva + lubuntu
<calime8272> ho dovuto formattare e reinstallarlo
<akis24> calime8272: di solito lo si usa come utente .. a meno di sapere che si seleziona ..
<luca> ugone ieri ilovelinux mi ha fatto vedere questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146 ma poi era tardie nn abbiamo proceduto
<calime8272> io non avevo selezionato 2 cose: la memoria e una per le lingue
<calime8272> aspè vedo meglio
<calime8272> localizazzioni e memoria akis24
<calime8272> e ma se lo si fa come utente normale come fa a pulire atp?
<calime8272> io uso sempre sudo
<akis24> calime8272: usa i comandi che hai elencato vanno bene  cosi eviti danni
<calime8272> ok
<ugone> luca, so che non è una risposta ma risolvere una volta per tutte con un piccolo dongle wifi compatibile? con una decina di euro risolvi il problema
<luca> mmh,ok,speravo di non dover spendere,so che risolverei,ma nn ho entrate,anche 10euri fatico a trovarli,sic! e con ndiswapper?o wine?scuasa l'ignoranza,sono nuovo in ubuntu
<calime8272> akis24:  senti ma è sempre consigliabile usare windows7 su un altra aprtizione oppure il wine riesce a far partire tutto?
<akis24> luca: vedi se ti è utile  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4531079
<akis24> !chat | calime8272
<ubot-it> calime8272: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calime8272> sorry
<luca> akis24 grazie già provato ma niente
<akis24> calime8272: comunque i due sistemi sono alternativi uno non sostituisce l'altro .. e wine non fa' partire tutto   no reply
<akis24> luca: Con ubuntu quella scheda wireless da problemi su tutti i pc,pare anche su quelli certificati ubuntu . " sembra che per Suse abbiano scritto un driver bisognerebbe fare un porting ... " magari qualcuno provvedera'
<luca> grazie akis24,ieri ilovelinux,tuo collega,mi ha fatto vedere questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<luca> cos'èun porting?inoltre mi chiedo come mai con win8 funzionava
<luca> nn si potrebbe recuperare i driver e cousa per l'ignoranzan ndiswapper cercare di farli funzionare?sc
<luca> mafgari dico cazzate a gogo sorry
<luca> e scrivo da cani :-)
<totem_> luca per windows tutti fanno driver ma per linux no
<totem_> quindi ecco perchè funziona tutto in win
<akis24> luca: solo per essere precisi ilovelinux è un utente qualsiasi di questo canale .. il porting è realizzare il pacchetto .deb per ubuntu
<luca> ok,grazie akis24,e riscusa la mia ignoranza,mi sà che provo a rubare un adttatore all'euronics,stacco la targhetta e via,haha
<akis24> luca: e a questa pagina è presente un driver per linux credo da compilare e installare  http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/   MT7630PCIe  V3.14 	Linux
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> Help wanted, problemi con avvio di Ubuntu, chi se ne intende?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> Yu-uuuuuu... :D
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> OrdinatemiIlBoot, se non dai dettagli è inutile
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ciao jester-: abbiamo parlato sotto altro nome, ero HelpMyGryb
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ExPBoy: non riesco ad avviare Ubuntu, da Bios non posso cambiare l'ordine e boot repair non ha risolto (dual boot ubuntu14.04 e win8)
<ExPBoy> OrdinatemiIlBoot, ma come hai installato ubuntu?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ExPBoy: da Live
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ExPoy: che ti devo dire, partizione manuale, swap, / e home, che altro vuoi sapere?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: mi pare assai strano che nel bios non ci sia la sequenza di boot, bios legacy c'è?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: si, ho messo secure boot disattivato e legacy attivo, ma posso avviare ubuntu solo premendo f9 ad ogni avvio
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: con legaci attivo devi installare grub su mbr
<jester-> per quello non ti da la boot sesuenza
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: cmq la sequenza di avvio c'è ma non è modificabile, e boot repair a fine lavoro recitava: ""i file di boot del sistema sono lontani dall'inizio del disco, il tuo bios potrebbe non rilevarli, potrebbe essere utile creare una partizione di /boot"
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester:- come installo grub su mbr? (scusami, questa mi manca)
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: con legacy boot reapair non fa
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ah ecco, e se modifico ora faccio casini?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: rimetti uefi e riprova col repair
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: riabiliti secure boot? poi posso entrare in ubuntu sempre da f9? (prima ebbi un problema e non mi compariva nemmeno il menù con l'ordine di boot)
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: secure boot no
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ma riguardo la storia di creare una partizione di /boot?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: lascia a fare a boot repair. segui i passi della guida
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  scusa che intendi? rimando boot repair? mi ridice della partizione di /boot
<jester-> !uefi | OrdinatemiIlBoot parte boot loader
<ubot-it> OrdinatemiIlBoot parte boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ubot-it: ho fatto quello che dice, o intendi che dovrei reinstallare da capo ubuntu? a me la prima img della sezione avvio da live non è comparsa
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: io la guida su uefi l'ho letta, e ho fatto quello che dice, ma la prima img della sezione avvio da live non mi è comparsa
<jester-> oramai hai installato, forse, devi recuperare su mbr se in legacy o usare boot repair se in efi
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: sicuro di aver installato?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: certo, ubuntu è installato, proverei a recuperare l'mbr in legacy, devo capire cme fare
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> mi viene qualche dubbio
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: in che senso?
<jester-> che sia correttamente installata
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: sinceramente non capisco davvero che intendi
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: intedndo che forse il sistema non è correttamente installato
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ok, quindi? rifaccio tutto da capo? o provo l'ultimo link che mi hai mandato?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: sei da live?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ora no
<jester-> vieni qui da live e lascia legacy
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ok, accedo da live
<qwebirc1005485> jester-:  eccomi
<jester-> qwebirc1005485: apri gparted, fai uno shot del desktop e postalo
<qwebirc1005485> jester-:  facciamo in pvt per non intasare?
<jester-> !image | qwebirc1005485
<ubot-it> qwebirc1005485: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<qwebirc1005485> jester-: http://postimg.org/image/9yssg618l/
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: va bene il link'
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: devi lasciare uefi che hai una tabella malpacioccata che sembra un casotto senza mignotte
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  ehheh lo so, ho un fottio di partizioni, come faccio a lasciare uefi quindi?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: guarda cosa hai in sa7
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: hai fatto in casino
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: perfeeeeeetto.
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> dovrei avere la / in sd/
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> sda7
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: nel bios togli il legacy rimetti uefi e usa il boot repair
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: usa il filemanager per vedere
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ok, con ordine, non reinstallo nulla, vado nel bios, tolgo legacy e rimetto uefi (cioè spunto secure boot?) e poi vedo di boot repair?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: cosa dice la guida uefi circa secure boot?
<jester-> è la decima volta che chiedi
<totem_> bisognerebbe leggerla
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ok, l'ho letta, secure boot va disattivato ma allora sono io che sono deficiente e non vedo Uefi da nessun'altra parte
<totem_> puoi mandare una immagine del bios?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_:  provo a farla col cell poi metto su pc ok?
<totem_> prova
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ok, arrivo
<totem_> magari vediamo
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_:  arrivo
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: arrivo
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_:  http://postimg.org/image/kcn4qoq3x/
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_:  serve altro?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: disattiva legacy che hai 27 partizioni
<totem_> lol
<totem_> diciamo che hai un po di caos in quella macchina
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: colpa di winzozz del c***o, fosse per me ne avrei 3 di solo ubuntu, ma ho 4 anni di garanzia e non vorrei perderle ergo mi tengo tutta quella robaccia
<totem_> no la colpa è tua non di windows
<totem_> io fossi te farei un ripristino alle origini
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_: io ne ho fatte 3 di partizioni, swap, / e /home, il resto è la roba che win mi ha messo nel pc quando ho fatto il ripristino alle impostazioni di fabbrica
<totem_> e poi seguirei passo passo la guida
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_:  ecco appunto, togli le mie tre che ti ho detto ed ecco cosa è avre il pc alle orogini
<totem_> non penso
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: da come hai conciato la tabella be bye granzia e avercela con win alla talebana non serve
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_: a che pro dovrei dirti una cazzata?
<totem_> non dico che mi stai dicendo cazzate ma forse non ti sei reso conto di cosa hai fatto
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: togli legacy e vai di boot repair
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: tutto ciò che ho fatto è stato ridimensionare win e ricavarci le 3 partizioni x ubuntu, nulla più.
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_:  sono resA conto, sono il sesso debole
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: va bè contento tu contenti tutti
<totem_> OrdinatemiIlBoot fa lo stesso
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  non sono contenta, ad ogni avvio mi tocca stare a premere f9 e alla lunga mi sono rotta, trovare una soluzione sarebbe gradito. proverò a togliere legacy e rimandare boot repair
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot togli legacy e vedi che  poi ti compare pure ubuntu nella sequenza
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  non è che non mi compare nella sequenza, è che mi parte win direttamente. motivo per cui premo f9 e vado a scelgiere la seconda voce da avviare che ovviamente è ubuntu
<jester-> tabella dos mbr non permette piu di 4 partizioni, 4 primarie o 3 primarie e una estesa dove fare logiche
<jester-> efi permette quante primarie si vuole
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  si ho letto delle primarie e delle logiche, infatti usavo le logiche sul vecchio pc
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: rimetti efi/uefi salva e poi riavvia e rientra nel bios
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: tu hai piu di 4 partizioni quandi legacy fda casino e basta
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: non odiarmi ma da come avrai capito sono alle prime armi, quindi dall'img che hai visto come rimetto efi/uefi?
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: eh devi disattivare legacy
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ah, ok, quindi rivado nel bios e disattivo legacy, tutto qui. Scusa, ho fatto confusione
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: vado
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  allora, legacy e secure boot disattivati, al riavvio parte win
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> se premo f9 la situazione è questa
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: se etri nel bios in sequenza boot la vedi ubuntu o simile?
<totem_> in pratica vuoi mettere come prima voce ubuntu?
<totem_> scambiare le righe sul grub?
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> ora posto l'img
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  non me la fa caricare, e mi tocca registrarmi sulle altre
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: come non detto, forse riesco cn imgur
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: http://imgur.com/FP2zASI
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> totem_: http://imgur.com/FP2zASI
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: vedi che mo c'è ubuntu? in teoria dovresti avere il menu grb all boot
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: ma ubuntu c'era pure prima, il problema non era non averlo, ma non riuscire a farlo partire da solo all'avvio!
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-: anche con legacy attivo quella schermata era identica!
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: prova a invertire a mettere per primo boot from efi
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> jester-:  eh eh, secondo te non c'ho provato? vedi che dice che posso spostarmi con le freccette? beh ok, spostarmi io, ma non cambiare l'ordine! Sulla schermata di prima invece (boot da chiavetta o simili) con f5 o f6 cambiavi l'ordine, ma qui no! Se no ci avevo già pensato io!
<jester-> OrdinatemiIlBoot: vai su boot sticass e piga enter
<OrdinatemiIlBoot> l'ultima volta che c'ho fatto m'è partito win, vediamo un po' ora
<jester-> o pigia enter con os boot evidenziato
<jester-> devi avere efi per primo e poi vedere com butta
<qwebirc835764> jester-: "no volume label" e sotto parentesi con dentro una serie di numeri e lettere, che se ci clicco entro nei meandi di nonsocosa. :/
<jester-> qwebirc835764: in pratica devi avere efi per primo. palpa  un po li dentro e vedi di trovare il verso
<qwebirc835764> jester-: dovrò rimanere con l'f9 a vita finchè non mi scade la garanzia, piallo tutto il piallabile e metto solo ubuntu vero?
<qwebirc835764> jester-: credimi ho palpato cose che voi umani... e nulla. n u l l a.
<jester-> qwebirc835764: e faresti una grossa cazzata
<qwebirc835764> jester-: il dual boot mi va pure bene (se mi partisse ubuntu alla prima botta), ma da un anno a questa parte, da quando ho ubuntu non essendo una gamer win non lo apro mai. lo tengo x l'università e cmq anche i prof lì usano linux
<jester-> qwebirc835764: per logica: f9 ti permette di scegliere un os che non prioritario nel bios
<jester-> quindi è li l'ambaradam
<qwebirc835764> jester-: e fin qui ci siamo.
<jester-> se setti la giusta sequenza nel bios va a posto
<qwebirc835764> jester-: ora il punto è: come lo cambio l'ordine? le schermate le avete viste, io non so che pesci prendere.
<qwebirc835764> la storia della partizione di /boot? ho provato di tutto, ma non riesco a crearla senza giocarmi win
<jester-> qwebirc835764: devi trovare come spostare efi prima di ubuntu
<jester-> grub ha scritto le informazioni nella fat efi
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  io pensavo di spostare ubuntu prima di win, efi se ci clicco va nel suo mondo speciale
<jester-> qwebirc835764: alt. al boot dovresti avere il menu di scelta grub con ubuntu e winz
<jester-> e grub nella uefi ha scritto le informazioni
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  intendi quello violetto? se si quelle mi esce fuori quando dal menù di prima clicco su ubuntu
<jester-> mi sa che hai fatto casino con la creazione della cartella
<qwebirc835764> jester-: mmmm
<qwebirc835764> ti mando lo screen di boot repair giusto per sfizio
<jester-> qwebirc835764: non so se violetto, io uso kubuntu ed nero e bianco
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  si è violetto il grub qui
<jester-> ma c''è la lista dei sistemi installati nel pc
<jester-> qwebirc835764: rimetti il flag di boot dove stava prima
<jester-> e trova il verso di mettere efi per primo nel bios
<jester-> qwebirc835764: e gia buona che hai f9
<jester-> altrimenti staresti li a farti le pippe kìlunghe lunghe
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  uhmadonna. il flag di boot mo' chi l'ha toccato? io no. Non stava su sda2 con /boot/efi? (o non c'ho ricapito na mazza?)
<jester-> qwebirc835764: secondo me  è la sequenza di boot nel bios da cambiare
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  su questo direi che siamo d'accordo, ubuntu prima di win, il punto è come. se no fan***o premo f9 e ci ripendo quando magari non ho 3 esami da prepararae :(
<jester-> qwebirc835764: tieniti f9
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  meraviglioso.
<jester-> qwebirc835764: e non seare il povero winz che lo hai pagato e serve sempre, non ci fosse lui avresti il pc zombi
<jester-> qwebirc835764: rimetti efi per primo
<qwebirc835764> jester-: dici? ogni volta che apri win8 è come se mi spostassero i prodotti nei corridoi del supermercato, mi tocca ricominciare da capo
<jester-> se non riesci lasa sta e vai di f9
<jester-> qwebirc835764: i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi, averli entrambi e non are il talebano è una sinegia
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  cmq mi tocca nadare di f9 perchè io come cambiare quell'ordine proprio non lo so
<jester-> se pigli la moto e vendi la macchina e poi fa un freddo della madonna e piove so cazzi
<jester-> qwebirc835764: secondo me efi va prima di ubuntu
<qwebirc835764> jester-: ci può stare il discorso della sinergia, ma per chi li usa entrambi. io ne uso uno solo! Bellina la metafora della moto, ecco perchè io ho solo una macchina
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  che efi va prima di ubuntu mi può pure stare bene, ma il problema è come
<jester-> qwebirc835764: puta caso frequante che ti serve un proramma che in linux non c'è
<jester-> e viceversa
<jester-> programma*
<jester-> puta caso che linux si fotte e non hai altro os nel pc
<jester-> o viceversa
<jester-> puta caso che programmi complessi e costosi tipo autocad in linux non esistono
<jester-> e che ti mandino file pdf xls e pire doc che in libreofice sono compatibili per modo di dire
<jester-> qwebirc835764: se vado nel sito della banca con linux e firefox capita che veda a non correttamente
<jester-> firefox in winz non ha mai dato problemi
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  hai le tue ragioni, lo ammetto. motivo per cui vado di dual boot. Anche se per il mio utilizzo dei programmi di win fino ad ora wine ha fatto il suo lavoro egregiamente.
<jester-> poi ognuno è libero di perqutersi pure col cilicio o peggio come meglio crede
<jester-> c'è gente che paga per andare coi travi
<jester-> qwebirc835764: sarebbe molto meglio installare winz7 in virtuale
<jester-> o 8 che hai la licenza
<qwebirc835764> jester-:  capito. beh per ora mi tengo il problema poi vedrò che fare, se mai farò installazione pulita quando avrò tempo
<qwebirc835764> ora mi fumo una sigaretta che mi aspetta un progetto di xml per un esame
<jester-> qwebirc835764: mio parere: ripristini il pc e rifai da capo senza casini
<jester-> di solito dai casini fatti si impara
<qwebirc835764> jester-: si, è quello che farò, grazie dell'aiuto
<indico> Buone vacanze a tutti. Ho un problema con supergrub dopo l'installazione di lubuntu su un vecchio pc
<indico> in pratica non riesco più a lanciare il SO (win xp) dalla partizione originale di fabbrica. Quella partizione si chiama Sda1, esiste e il test sul mio boot dice che è sana e salva.
<indico> Questo è il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8062664/
<jester-> indico: supergrub?
<indico> scusa, boot repair disk
<jester-> indico: boot repair non si usa sum pc con mbr
<indico> L'installazione di lubuntu è andata bene, ma la partizione di sistema (originale) ora non la vedo più dal boot loader. Ho la necessità di ripristinare le condizioni di fabbrica
<jester-> indico: il problem a qual'è, devi sega ubuntu e boot loader?
<indico> devo ripristinare le condizioni di fabbrica e volevo lasciare una partizione con ubuntu (che ho reinstallato senza problemi)
<indico> prima avevo accesso da boot loader alla partizione sda1 per ripristinare winXp di fabbrica. Ora non la vedo più
<jester-> indico: cosa intendi per condizioni di fabbrica
<indico> Il mio acer ha una partizione dedicata con il SO win XP. Non ha mai avuto un CD di recovery
<indico> D2D recovery, intendo
<jester-> indico: la fabbrica la ripristini appunti da li
<indico> infatti, ma dopo aver installato Ubuntu non ho più accesso
<jester-> indico: sei in lubuntu?
<jester-> indico: facile che te la sei segata
<jester-> indico: e non appare mai nel menu rub ma si usa un tasto Fx al boot
<indico> ora sono su un altro pc. Cmq lubuntu è acceso
<jester-> indico: hai anche xp?
<jester-> normale?
<indico> xp professional l'ho installato con la speranza di riuscire a vedere la partizione sda1. Lo devo disinstallare e metterci XpHome di fabbrica
<indico> xp professional è "diversamente originale"
<jester-> indico: guarda sul man del pc a vedere che tasto devi pigiare al boot per andare in ripristino
<jester-> mica la vedi o avvii dai sistemi installati
<indico> Non posso aver brasato Sda1. E' incaccessibile! e poi quando ho installato lubuntu l'ho vista lì bella definita e non l'ho toccata
<jester-> ma leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<indico> il tasto di recovery D2D sarebbe F10 ma ti assicuro che non funziona. Ho anche controllato da bios se fosse attivo D2D recovery: è attivo
<jester-> in ripristino ci vai pigiando tasto Fx dedicato al boot
<jester-> indico: se non funza è un brutto segno
<indico> ho letto che tanta gente dopo n anni si accorge che quell' Fx non non funziona... Quindi non è stato Ubuntu a cancellare il boot?
<jester-> indico: un pc con xp fa supporre che è vecchio, perchè lo vuoi riportare a fabbrica?
<jester-> indico: ubuntu centra na sega con la ripristino
<indico> perchè deve soffrire! Scherzo, devo rimetterlo in piedi e lasciarlo in eredità
<jester-> con xp scaduto sopra?
<indico> bhe, sì. E' vero che non ci sono più aggiornamenti hardware ma almeno il PC ha tutti i driver funzionanti
<jester-> col cazzo
<indico> ?
<jester-> è scaduto e non scarica piu nulla da nessuna parte
<indico> ogni tanto qualche anti malware lo scarica... Ma non è questo il punto
<indico> ti volevo solo chiedere se avevo sputtanato il boot dopo l'installazione
<jester-> comunque il ripristino non lo avvia ne lubuntu ne grub ne xp
<jester-> prova a ripristinare mbr
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<indico> grazie
<corsaro> ciao, un delucidazione : ho un vechio PC con XP e vorrei mettere o UBUNTU o GNOME capacità: 729Mhz 512 mb RAM è un ACER ASPIRE 1350
<jester1-> corsaro: lubuntu
<corsaro> dici che gnome o ubuntu non ce la fa!?
<corsaro> le preferisco mi ci trovo meglio... anche se fosse la 10.10 e non l'ultima!
<jester1-> corsaro: gnome è l'ambiente grafico non il sistema e è pesante per il tuo pc. gia buona se gireraà lubuntu decentemente
<Checco_Supercar> ha agione jester1-
<corsaro> vi ringrazio ragazzi ...
<jester1-> piu che un pc è un reperto, fosse una macchina non pagherebbe il bollo
<Checco_Supercar> tra l'altro LXDE è più simile a Windows Xp come ambiente grafico
<Checco_Supercar> jester1-: LOL
<corsaro> bella .... mi avete fatto davvero ridere grazie xd altra cosa cosa posso fare il dowload e installarlo direttamente o meglio passare da chiavetta max disponibile per chiavetta 4GB ?
<Checco_Supercar> è invece ci paga anche l'aumento della tassa sull'equo compenso per copia privata ;)
<jester1-> corsaro: serve cd o usb sempre che il reperto ne supporti il boot
<jester1-> !installazione | corsaro
<ubot-it> corsaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<corsaro> allora chiavetta il cd non funziona! scarico inserisco e riavvio pc ?
<jester1-> leggi la guida
<jester1-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester1-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<corsaro> per vedere i bit? penso sia un 32 ma vorrei essere sicuro!
<jester1-> sicuro è un 32 quindi i386
<akis24> ciao
<M17> salve
<M17> dove posso scaricare film e musica ?
<akis24> M17: niente warez qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<M17> ok...mi sapete dire se esiste una versione di Mirc compatibile con ubuntu ?
<akis24> M17: su ubuntu esostono diversi client per irc x-chat .. hexchat e altri ancora
<M17> e qual è il migliore per poter scaricare film ?
<M17> (scusate l'ignoranza ma sono appena passato a ubuntu da windows 7 e mi occorrerebbe mirc)
<corsaro> una volta scaricato Universal USB INTALLER devo fare per prepararla 2GB bastano ? vorrei provare ubuntu!
<corsaro> ...
<jester-> bastano
<corsaro> perfetto quindi ricapitolando installo il programmino scarico ubuntu tramite il programmino poi spengo il pc e riavvio parte installazione!?
<jester-> !irc | M17
<ubot-it> M17: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<corsaro> perfetto quindi ricapitolando installo il programmino scarico ubuntu tramite il programmino poi spengo il pc e riavvio parte installazione!?
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> M17: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> !installazione | corsaro
<ubot-it> corsaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> ci sono pure le figure vè
<M17> non ho ancora capito...
<corsaro> perfetto quindi ricapitolando installo il programmino scarico ubuntu tramite il programmino poi spengo il pc e riavvio parte installazione!?
<jester-> M17: xchat è un client irc, se ne vuoi uno tamarro c'è kvirc
<M17> tamarro nel senso che riuscirò a scaricare film o quant'altro ?
<jester-> mibofra: nel senso dell'aspetto
<jester-> M17: e qui nada film
<M17> l'aspetto non mi interessa...mi serve una versione di mirc dove poter scaricare, me ne potete consigliare qualcuna ?
<jester-> M17: mirc è un client irc tanto quanto xchat o altro
<jester-> M17: e visto che sei OT esci dal canale
<M17> e mirc esiste per ubuntu ?
<M17> che sarebbe 0T ?
<jaky> Scusa ma perchè mi hai bannato ?
<akis24> !chat | jaky
<ubot-it> jaky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> non ti ho bannato ti ho solo calciato fuori dal canale per OT (off topic)
<corsaro> per creare la penna ottica devo scaricare la iso prima su pc PENSAVO CHE IL PROGRAMMINO UNIVERSAL USB facesse tutto lui!
<jester-> corsaro: siamo in periodo di ferie perché trolli, ma vai al mare
<jester-> !uabwin | corsaro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uabwin'
<jester-> !usbbwin | corsaro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbbwin'
<jester-> !usbwin | corsaro
<ubot-it> corsaro: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> sei basso di vista?
<corsaro> ora ho capito grazie !
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un problema con un secure boot di un acer e1-510, qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<jester-> laserbuntu: cioè?
<jester-> ma perchè comprate acer
<laserbuntu> dal bios ho disabilitato la voce secure boot e impostato come boot primario la voce usb hdd, ma non ne vuol sapere di vedere la pen drive
<jester-> laserbuntu: la usb è fatta a regola d'arte?
<laserbuntu> si ho usato unatbootin
<laserbuntu> unetbootin, scusa
<jester-> laserbuntu: se usb è prima e non parte c'è da pensare che sia usb farlocca
<jester-> prova su alto pc
<krabador> !usbwin | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> se secure boot è spento non c'è altro motivo
<krabador> e se non va , rifalla da win con questo
<laserbuntu> <jester> grazie, ora provo....
<command-line> ciao a tutti
<command-line> ho un pc con su ubuntu 14.04
<command-line> ho una partizione di 50 gb  e vorrei metterci win8.1, ho un problema, se eseguo l'installazione mi parte solo windows 8 e non il grub con la scelta del OS da usare
<command-line> come risolvo il problema?
<krabador> chiedendo in #windows
<command-line> a dire il vero mi interessava sapere come si modifica il grub
<krabador> !grub | command-line
<ubot-it> command-line: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> command-line: winz il grub lo pialla
<jester-> poi lo ripristini come da guida
<krabador> fine installazione si deve ripristinare
<laserbuntu> <jester> provato con altra chiavetta, software per creazione della chiavetta ho usato quella di default di ubuntu,
<jester-> !usbwin | laserbuntu è la mejo in circolazone
<ubot-it> laserbuntu è la mejo in circolazone: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<laserbuntu> "jester" ho provato la scrittura della penna con il software che mi hai consigliato, ma niente neanche premendo f12 all'avvio non la vede
<akis24> laserbuntu: hai provato a impostare da bios l'avvio come prima periferica usb ?
<laserbuntu> ho impostato come 1°usb hdd ed anche  come usb FDD come 2°
<jester-> laserbuntu: secure è disattivato?
<laserbuntu> si, l'unica cosa che ho verificato è che, di fianco alla voce secure boot è visualizzato: disable
<jester-> laserbuntu: hai altro pc su cui verificare la penna?
<laserbuntu> si, ora sto ripreparando la procedura, ho tre pc, uno con cui scrivo un'altro con cui preparo la chiave ed il terzo dove devo fare l'installazione
<laserbuntu> purtroppo solo quello che devo installare ha l'uefi -- stramaledettissimo :-(
<jester-> eh ma almeno verifichi che la usb funzi
<laserbuntu> finito ora, ubuntu nel 2° pc, partito
<laserbuntu> ovviamente da live usb
<jester-> allora il problame è accero
<laserbuntu> jester: l'avvio con il secure, per il resto l'abbiamo ritirato stamattina dal negozio
<laserbuntu> spero sia funzionante
<akis24> laserbuntu: disabilitato anche Fast BIOS Mode ?
<jester-> accero è la feccia
<laserbuntu> cos'è?
<Checco_Supercar> laserbuntu: anche io ho dovuto tribolare non poco per far avviare le live usb con UEFI
<laserbuntu> Checco_Supercar: su acer?
<Checco_Supercar> se non mi sono perso qualche passaggio, se hai flashato sulla USB una versione 32 bit allora nel BIOS del PC devi disabilitare UEFI e abilitare l'avvio come Legacy
<Checco_Supercar> laserbuntu: no su DELL
<Checco_Supercar> infatti nel mio caso era l'unico modo per far vedere la chiavetta all'avvio e quindi far partire la live cd
<Checco_Supercar> sucsate, qualcuno dei presenti utilizza un UPS per tenere alimentati dei NAS o comunque server di altro tipo?
<Checco_Supercar> se si qualcuno mi sa dire come fare a lanciare un comando di shutdown verso il NAS per farlo spegnere quando viene riconosciuta un'assenza di rete elettrica?
<pietro> aiuto
<pietro> ho installato ubuntu da una chiavetta usb ma se la levo non parte
<pietro> non c-[ nessuno___
<krabador> pietro dove è stato installato GRUB?
<pietro> grub  non so cosa sia
<pietro> il disco era pulito
<pietro> nuovo non formattato
<Checco_Supercar> pietro: GRUB è il bootloader di Ubuntu
<pietro> non lo so ha fatto tutto lui
<pietro> con la vesione su chiavetta usb
<Checco_Supercar> durante l'installazione era comparso quando ti chiedeva di partizionare l'Hard Disk
<pietro> se non sbaglio e live
<pietro> si e ha formattato
<pietro> cioe la voce era formatta hd
<pietro> poi altre
<Checco_Supercar> ok che messaggio di errore ti dà quando avvii il PC?
<pietro> in dos
<jester-> pietro: se nuovo e verginello non basta formatta hd
<Checco_Supercar> dos????
<pietro> ma l-ho sempre installato da cd senza problemi
<jester-> se deve creare la tabella dos o gid e creare le partizioni
<pietro> ora il cd rom e guasto
<pietro> se non erro la crea da sola
<pietro> la partizione di circa 8 mb
<pietro> io su hd vedo le cartelle di ububtu
<jester-> pietro: se non hai fatto la tabella non crea una cippa
<pietro> cio[ devo partizionarlo prima io__
<pietro> anche la tastiera e in difetto
<pietro> porcaccia zozza
<krabador> pietro, accedi da live, dopo opportunamente aver settato la lingua
<jester-> pietro: se nuovo e vergine devi inizializzarlo creando una tabella
<krabador> carica gparted , fai le partizioni
<krabador> una volta fatto fa partire l'installazione
<pietro> sono sull-immagine della chiavetta che e in inglese
<jester-> o è inservibile
<pietro> ma io ho installato italiano
<krabador> pietro unetbootin hai usato per farla?
<pietro> no
<krabador> pietro , se non carichi l'installazione che hai fatto, e carichi sempre la live in inglese
<krabador> sarà sempre in inglese
<pietro>  ma mi sa che mi conviene reinstallare con altra opzione
<krabador> pietro appena partita la pendrive , puoi settare italiano
<krabador> e avere la live in italiano
<pietro> allora formatto e creo due partizioni
<pietro> ditemi la dimensione e in che tipo di format
<jester-> pietro: come cazzo formatti partizioni che non di sono
<krabador> quant'è grande il disco?
<pietro> gb
<pietro> 160
<jester-> disco nuovo cosi piccino?
<pietro> beh nuovo nel senso formattato
<krabador> riciclato
<jester-> ah  bè
<pietro> cannibalizzato
<krabador> quanta RAM hai?
<jester-> nuovo come al peppina
<pietro> 2gb
<pietro> i requisiti di sistema ci sono
<krabador> 20 GB per la root, 2 GB per la swap , ed il resto per la home
<krabador> pietro , ovvero?
<pietro> e il formato eix3
<jester->  formato eix3 ?
<krabador> quali sono 'sti requisiti?
<pietro> quelli del mio sistema
<jester-> pietro: ext4 semmai
<pietro> ho gia guardato prima di installare
<pietro> ok 4
<krabador> pietro , ecco , elencarli ti pesa?
<pietro> allora creo due partizionie mo non so dove vederli da qui
<jester-> è un segreto tiè
<krabador> pietro è tuo il PC?
<pietro> dicevo allora creo due partizioni su disco da 160gb
<krabador> rispondi , please
<pietro> una da 2 gb per la swap
<pietro> si e il mio
<krabador> e non sai com'è fatto?
<pietro> e una da 20 gb per la root
<pietro> beh a memoria 2gb ram
<pietro> 300 hz di frequenza
<pietro> non vorrei sbagliare
<krabador> appunto
<pietro> e un amd sempron 3000
<krabador> procurati le specifiche
<jester-> minchi un sempronio
<pietro> ma qui dovrei vederle
<pietro> info system
<pietro> non ce
<krabador> pietro, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro> spetta
<pietro> mah non trovo info sistema
<krabador> e non sai leggere immagino
<pietro> grazie lo stesso krabador
<krabador> addio
<pietro> arrivederci
<pietro> perche non mollo
<pietro> fino a quando non lo installato
<krabador> non mollare, con sudo lshw
<pietro> ma e un programma in ubuntu
<pietro> sudo lshw
<krabador> <krabador> pietro, apri il terminale
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw
<pietro> AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+
<krabador> e invio
<pietro> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV630
<pietro> 791.0 MB disk
<krabador> sudo lshw da terminale
<pietro> os type 32-bit
<krabador> torna quando hai il risultato in pastebin
<colmi> ciao a tutti!
<Checco_Supercar> pietro l'output del comando lo devi incollare non qui in chat ma su paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> salve
<colmi> ma qui si possono fare domande per risolvere qualche problema?
<krabador> su Ubuntu si
<jester-> s ponno
<colmi> benissimo:)
<colmi> perchè sono abbastanza in alto mare con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 su un vecchio computer
<jester-> colmi: vecchio quanto
<colmi> non riesco a connettermi su internet ne durante l'installazione ne dopo! (mah non troppo vecchio..c'è windows xp)
<jester-> colmi: con cavo eth?
<colmi> il problema principale è che non si connette..neppure via cavo
<jester-> colmi: il che è strano
<jester-> colmi: nel bios la rete è enable?
<jester-> cavo sano e attaccato dove?
<colmi> non lo so...su windows xp la rete funziona
<colmi> è attaccato dietro
<jester-> colmi: lol
<jester-> colmi: nell'icona rete sulla barra non compare la connessione?
<colmi> no si può solo aggingere connessioni manualmente vpn
<colmi> ma nel system setting mi dice che il cavo non è collegato
<jester-> a meno che hai una delle poche eth non supportate, che ubuntu hai  installato
<colmi> 12.04.5 desktop
<jester-> non hai altro cavo da provare?
<colmi> forse dovrei reinstallare tutto
<colmi> no
<jester-> da live funza?
<colmi> di solito usiamo il wifi
<colmi> internet? no
<jester-> prova live 14.04
<colmi> eppure la versione l'ho scaricata bene
<colmi> ok
<colmi> me la scaricherò adesso
<colmi> grazie:)
<jester-> se la eth è strana e non supportata so cazzi
<jester-> ma mi pare strano. è piu facile che hai in cavo farlocco
<colmi> ma neppure il wifi si vede
<jester-> cross
<jester-> colmi: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<jester-> colmi: lspci | grep -i ethernet anche
<laserbuntu> jester-: ho capito il problema del secure boot, sei curioso di sapere?
<jester-> laserbuntu: certo
<jester-> imparaci
<laserbuntu> praticamente, il bios è una versione light (come il portatile) non è possibile commutare il boot da uefi a legacy mode, si dovrebbe eseguire un'upgrede del bios, ma ora il padrone del
<laserbuntu> pc non lo vuole fare, non vuole rischiare la garanzia
<jester-> fa bene
<jester-> cosi impara a compare acer
<laserbuntu> dovrà usare il cesso do winzoz 8
<colmi> jester -: non mi dice niente..o il terminale è bloccato o è lentissimo..nn so
<laserbuntu> non mi era mai successa una storia del genere, ne avevate mai sentito parlare?
<jester-> colmi: impossobile che non risponda nulla
<colmi> jester-: ok è lentissimo
<jester-> colmi: che pc è
<jester-> quanta ram e cpu
<jester-> che scheda video
<laserbuntu> jester-: che marca consigli?
<jester-> laserbuntu: asus hp dell
<laserbuntu> jeste-: praticamente tutti tranne accerzoz
<colmi> 4cpu 3.20 ghz x2
<jester-> lenovo non è piu quello di una volta
<colmi> è pentium
<jester-> colmi: P4?
<colmi> si
<laserbuntu> jester-: a me lenonvo, non è mai piaciuto
<jester-> colmi: minchia è antico assai, serve  lubuntu
<colmi> ahaah
<jester-> laserbuntu: quando era ibm er il the best e caro
<jester-> colmi: hai un pc dell'equivalente eta umana di 120 anni
<laserbuntu> jester-: ora ti saluto e ti ringrazio x il supporto, a presto.........
<jester-> cià
<colmi> si e il mio portatile è vecchio uguale
<jester-> colmi: quindi serve sistema con grafica leggere che è lubuntu
<colmi> bene sto finendo il startup del 14.o4
<jester-> colmi: se non lubuntu non andra meglio
<jester-> anzi
<colmi> ah..l'ubuntu?
<jester-> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<colmi> a mierda non sapevo
<colmi> quindi è meglio se installo quello?
<jester-> colmi: se anche con quello è lento il pc è scarso veramente
<colmi> beh provo a installare quello normale..il problema non è tanto la lentezza...semplicemente non si connette a internet
<colmi> intanto scarico pure lubuntu
<krabador> colmi , fatti un favore, installa direttamente lubuntu
<krabador> poi, sei libero di provare ad installare anche il MacOSX
<jester-> colmi: la retrocmpatibilità è stata ridotta
<jester-> i pezzi per la balilla non li fanno piu
<colmi> capito
<colmi> provo in live il 14.04 per vedere dove sta il problema con internet
<colmi> se c'è pure lì dubito che con lubuntu sarà diverso
<jester-> colmi: se il pc è rincoglionito con la 12.04 cosa speri con la ubuntu 14
<jester-> il terminale è immediato normalmente. ha impiegato 5 minuti a rispondere a n comando
<colmi> sicuro che sia il pc e non l'installazione che è andata male?
<jester-> quanta ram ha
<krabador> colmi, se hai già un idea di cosa fare, non perdere tempo a chiedere consigli
<jester-> eh
<jester-> mi pare strano che non metta up la eth
<jester-> colmi: 512 di ram o ancora meno?
<colmi> per vedere la ram dovrei entrare in xp...ubuntu non la vede
<jester-> colmi: free  da terminale
<colmi> fatto che numero vuoi sapere? free? devo trascriverlo
<jester-> colmi: valore sotto total
<jester-> riga mem primo a destra
<colmi> 1017560
<jester-> hai un giga
<jester-> per ubuntu ne servono almeno 2
<colmi> hazz
<jester-> xubuntu si accontenta e lubuntu ci sta bene
<colmi> ok aspetto che si scarichi
<colmi> ma quindi il problema d'internet potrebbe essere questo?
<jester-> colmi: anche
<jester-> almeno la eth dovrebbe andare
<colmi> e per il wifi non ci sono speranze?
<jester-> colmi: lspci | grep -i network che risponde
<colmi> nada
<jester-> colmi: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<jester-> colmi: la wifi è usb suppongo
<colmi> è un modem
<jester-> colmi: cioè?
<colmi> non so..non ci capisco mai niente
<jester-> lo vedrai cosa ha attaccato per andare in wifi
<jester-> integrata non è di sicuro, quindi o una key wifi usb o altro
<colmi> jester-: a questo comando lspci | grep -i ethernet , risponde realtek semiconductur co ltd
<colmi> con un nemero
<colmi> numero
<jester-> colmi: la relatek va di sicuro
<jester-> installa lubuntu
<alessio> qualcuno on line??
<jester-> nu
<alessio> lol
<alessio> posso chiedere anche a te??
<jester-> !qualcuno | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> io sto andando a cena
<colmi> che presto
<colmi> comunque grazie jester-
<jester-> colmi: se la eth non va ' il cavo eth scruaso
<colmi> ora mi faccio lo startup di lubuntu
<jester-> colmi: ifconfig
<jester-> c'è eth0?
<colmi> comprerò un altro cavetto
<colmi> si c'é
<jester-> allora è su la scheda
<jester-> è il cavo
<alessio> ho installato tramite chiavetta usb l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul vecchio pc. finita l'installazione riavvio automaticamente il pc e quando mi si apre la pagina principale si blocca all'improvviso, da cosa può dipendere??
<krabador> alessio, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<alessio> compaq presario f500ea, Processore Mobile AMD Sempron™ 3400+, 2 gb di ram, NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6150
<krabador> alessio, se premi ctrl alt f2 succede qualcosa?
<alessio> aspetta provo
<alessio> purtroppo niente
<krabador> alessio, come sei connesso ad internet?
<alessio> no
<alessio> nessuna connessione
<krabador> alessio, hai un cavo ethernet?
<alessio> dovrei scollegare l'attuale pc per mettere quello vecchio
<krabador> alessio, se connetti ad ethernet il pc con ubuntu, puoi entrare in recovery mode, abilitare la rete, installare la sessione fallback di ubuntu, riavviare il pc,e  provare quella
<krabador> alessio, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<alessio> l'ultima
<krabador> alessio, ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu
<krabador> susu
<krabador> qualche info
<Simon__> Salve sono in difficoltà ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu su si un hd dedicato ma è di una lentezza esagerata il mouse si muove a stento, il pc è un i7
<krabador> Simon__, che significa "hd dedicato" ?
<Simon__> Senza altri sistemi operativi
<krabador> Simon__, si, ma usb o interno?
<Simon__> Interno
<alessio> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Simon__> Si esattamente
<Simon__> Anche l'installazione è stata molto lenta, non credevo ...
<krabador> alessio, allora, connetti il pc con ubuntu ad internet, e fare quanto sopra
<krabador> Simon__, apri il terminale , manda sudo lshw,e fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin Simon__
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !pastebin | Simon__
<ubot-it> Simon__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simon__> Eh ragazzi dopo una vita su Win mi state parlando un pò difficile, ora sto chattando da un tablet perché è lentissimo
<alessio> krabadora come faccio ad entrare in recovery mode?? ora lo connesso tramite cavo ethernet e ci sono due frecce
<alessio> ma si è bloccato
<krabador> alessio, al menu in avvio , selezion opzioni avanzate
<krabador> alessio, successivamente modalità di ripristino
<alessio> quando accendo il pc devo premere qualche tasto??
<colmi> o.o neanche con il cavetto nuovo e neppure con lubuntu il computer ha internet ..non ne posso più
<krabador> alessio, c'è solo ubuntu in quel pc?
<alessio> si
<krabador> alessio, all'accensione mettiti a premere il tasti shift dedtro
<Simon__> Il pc è connesso a internet e gli ho fatto fare gli aggiornamenti ora si è riavviato ma è sempre lentissimo, da parte a parte dello schermo il mouse ci impiega secondi !
<krabador> destro
<krabador> Simon__, manda per favore il pastebin del contenuto di sudo lshw
<krabador> che mandi dal terminale
<alessio> ho acceso il pc, schiacciato il tasto shift destro, ma non vedo niete schermata nera
<krabador> alessio, lo devi premere ripetutamente
<alessio> l'ho fatto
<alessio> ci sono
<alessio> una volta dentro cosa devo andare??
<krabador> magari dove
<krabador> "opzioni avanzate"
<krabador> e una volta li dentro
<krabador> "modalità di ripristino "
<alessio> ubuntu, with linux 3.13.0-32-generic (recovery mode)
<krabador> alessio, ok
<Simon__> Krabador primo non so dove è il terminale secondo ti ho spiegato quanto ci mette a spostare il mouse
<krabador> Simon__, ctrl alt t
<krabador> e te lo apre
<alessio> è normale che vada lento??
<krabador> alessio, non hai un pc da formula uno
<alessio> lol
<alessio> se volessi usarlo con la wifi posso??
<Simon__> Ok aperto ora scrivo sudo lshw e do invio
<krabador> alessio, adesso non puoi
<krabador> Simon__, si, copi il contenuto , apri pastebin, incolli , premi paste, ed incolli qui il link
<krabador> !pastebin | sin
<ubot-it> sin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | Simon__
<ubot-it> Simon__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simon__> Io sto usando un i7 con 6giga di RAM e una GeForce 570 ti è mi sembra di usare un 286 accidenti !
<alessio> grazie krabador
<oblo> un animale di pc!
<Simon__> Kabrador non te lo posso incollare sto chattando da un tablet
<krabador> Simon__, allora apri il browser nel pc, connettiti qui
<krabador> e manda il link
<Simon__> Impossibile troppo lento, lo disinnstallo e rimetto Win, me lo hanno spacciato x un sistema non intuitivo ma veloce invece è un mattone e da problemi prima ancora di cominciare ad usarlo peccato
<Simon__> Grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> Simon__, consulta le risorse ufficiali
<krabador> prima di sentire voci varie
<Simon__> Cosa intendi ?
<krabador> Simon__, hai ancora il supporto di installazione?
<Simon__> Ho il cd con la iso montanta tirata giù dal sito di ubuntu
<krabador> Simon__, falla partire,e seleziona "prova ubuntu "
<krabador> vedi come va
<Simon__> Si c'è l'ho
<Simon__> Era lentissimo anche durante l'installazione
<krabador> Simon__, 32 o 64 bit?
<Simon__> 64
<krabador> Simon__, in base al contenutdo di lshw, ti si possono indicare comandi per risolvere il problema
<Simon__> Capisco ma credimi è troppo lento, ho messo il cd dentro quando me lo hai detto ed è apparsa l'icona adesso
<krabador> Simon__, "l'icona" ?
<Simon__> Ma sono così tutte le versioni o solo ubuntu ?
<krabador> quale?
<Simon__> Quella del DVD nella barra di fianco
<krabador> Simon__, no, e non è solo tuo un problema del genere
<Simon__> Allora per cominciare senza patemi non c'è qualcosa di più "installabile"
<krabador> *ed è
<krabador> Simon__, a meno di non avere un chipset drasticamente incompatibile
<krabador> Simon__, te l'ho detto, il risultato di sudo lshw è importante
<Simon__> Ma il fatto che la sito riportasse amd64 non è che significhi per processori amd per caso ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> è un acronimo per le istruzioni a 64biy
<krabador> bit
<krabador> Simon__, avresti avuto errore proprio nel far partire la iso
<Simon__> Ok comunque è inusabile così come provo con un altro ?
<krabador> Simon__, scaricandolo magari
<krabador> Simon__, apri il terminale , manda sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<krabador> Simon__, riavvia
<krabador> pc connesso ad internet
<Simon__> Quale versione mi suggerisci ?
<krabador> Simon__, per favore, puoi provare, l'installazione di questo componente?
<krabador> Simon__, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<halfbosss> ciao gente :)
<krabador> salve
<halfbosss> allora vi pongo il mio problema appena potete mi rispondete :) ho installato una webcam su lubuntu 13 e sè tipo vado sul programma di sistema guvcview e cheese la webcam funziona egregiamente ma sè tipo vado su internet tipo non so chatroulette non mi viene rilevata come mai ????
<krabador> halfbosss, nessuna delle 13 è piu' supportata
<halfbosss> in che senso krabador???
<krabador> nell'unico senso dell'espressione
<krabador> passa alla 14.04
<halfbosss> ah quindi effettuando l'upgrade dovrei risolvere ???
<krabador> per 13.04 e 13.10 , non sono piu' possibili aggiornamenti
<krabador> con la 14.04 hai le versioni stabili piu' recenti di ogni componente
<halfbosss> ah quindi dovrei scaricarmi ubuntu 14.04  lo metto su un cd e poi effettuo un'installazione ???
<krabador> !ripristino | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> se segui questa, lui aggiorna alla 14.04 tenendoti il contenuto della home
<krabador> ma ti consiglio vivamente di fare un backup dei dati
<krabador> e di fare un'installazione completa
<halfbosss> capisco ok prenderò in considerazione di farlo :) ma risolvo sicuro il problema ???
<krabador> halfbosss, allora, girare con le 13, con supporto segato non va bene
<krabador> con l'ultima versione hai le ultime versioni stabili di ogni componente
<krabador> se nel frattempo hanno risolto e continui ad usare le 13, non risolverai mai
<halfbosss> capisco .... ok allora appena posso lo faccio anche perchè ora son in vacanza e credo che il download della 14 metta fine alla vita della mia chiavetta ahahahahahah
<halfbosss> ti posso fare un'altra domanda ??? :)
<halfbosss> per caso hanno fatto skygo per ubuntu/lubuntu ???
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-17
<pietro> rieccomi
<pietro> ciao a tutti
<pietro> ho detto che non avrei mollato
<pietro> e alla fine ho vinto io ubuntu è installato
<pietro> un grazie a voi tuitti per lassistenza
<enzotib> !ciao | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pietro> :)
<pietro> avrei una domandina
<pietro> si può installare win7 da ubuntu e ottenere il dual boot?
<krabador> dovevi fare il contrario
<krabador> installare prima win poi Ubuntu
<pietro> immaginavo
<pietro> mi sa che ha comunque cannato l'installazione ubuntu
<pietro> perche mi trovo partizioni sul disco da  160gb
<pietro> 4 partizioni
<krabador> pietro, allora non hai vinto
<pietro> solo una battaglia krabador
<pietro> una e questa 84 GB — 79 GB liberi (6,2% utilizzato)
<krabador> pietro, apri gparted, fa uno screenshot premendo il tasto stamp e posta l'immagine
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pietro> .
<pietro> cosa devo caricare?
<pietro> Ext4 (versione 1.0) — Montato su /media/pietro/ac6315a1-2785-4b95-954e-777a29ba1c65
<pietro> questa e una
<krabador> oh allora
<pietro> allora che?
<pietro> partizione file system 1 - 84 GB — 79 GB liberi (6,2% utilizzato)Ext4 (versione 1.0) — Montato su /media/pietro/ac6315a1-2785-4b95-954e-
<krabador> krabador> pietro, apri gparted, fa uno screenshot premendo il tasto stamp e posta l'immagine
<pietro> ah ok
<krabador> non t'è apparso?
<pietro> ora li vedo ho installato il classic menu indicator
<luca> Helpatemi,please.problema scheda wireless.ho installato ubuntu 14.04 64bit,su asus F552CL,i post del forum li ho provati tutti
<luca> senza successo,questa è la scheda MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn
<luca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<luca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<luca> http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/
<luca> sull ultimo link ci potrebberoessere i driver win,ma nn sono sicuro e non saprei come fare,qualcuno mi può aiutare?grazie
<pietro> ok immagina con gparted fatta
<pietro> ora come te la carico???
<pietro> non so come caricarti qui in irc l'immagine della mia partizione fatta con G parted e salabvata come png
<pietro> toc toc ce nessuno??
<pietro> vabbe unaltra volta ok
<pietro> ciaoa tutti e buona domenica
<luca> Helpatemi,please.problema scheda wireless.ho installato ubuntu 14.04 64bit,su asus F552CL,i post del forum li ho provati tutti
<luca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<luca> http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/
<luca> sull ultimo link ci potrebberoessere i driver win,ma nn sono sicuro e non saprei come fare,qualcuno mi può aiutare?grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<wolfubuntu> salve a tutti
<wolfubuntu> sto installando ubuntu su osx 10.9.4, seguendo la guida presente nel wiki di ubuntu. volevo chidervi come faccio a trovare la radice del disco contente l'installazione di MacOSX
<jester-> wolfubuntu: cioè?
<wolfubuntu> Copiare la cartella efi all'interno della radice del disco contente l'installazione di MacOSX (solitamente /).
<jester-> wolfubuntu: non ti converrebbe virtualizzare con vmware fusion?
<wolfubuntu> si lo sto gia facendo
<jester-> wolfubuntu:  allora a cosa ti serve la radice
<wolfubuntu> rEFIt sostituirà GRUB all'avvio del PC, pertanto sarà impossibile avviare Ubuntu in assenza della sua installazione.  È possibile installarlo tramite installer automatico per MacOSX, tuttavia la procedura spesso fallisce. In tal caso è necessario procedere con l'installazione manuale:
<wolfubuntu> Scaricare dal sito ufficiale la versione Mac disk image. Montare l'immagine facendo doppio clic su di essa. Copiare la cartella efi all'interno della radice del disco contente l'installazione di MacOSX (solitamente /). Digitare i seguenti comandi in una finestra del terminale: cd /efi/refit ./enable.sh Digitare la password per l'amministrazione di sistema. Riavviare e controllare la corretta installazione di rEFIt all'avvio del 
<jester-> wolfubuntu: lo vuoi installare su hd in dual boot con osx?
<totem_> ma devi virtualizzare o installare?
<wolfubuntu> si
<wolfubuntu> vorrei proprio installarlo
<jester-> wolfubuntu: la radice è preciso come sugli altri pc
<totem_> trovo assurdo installare linux sul mac
<wolfubuntu> dici?
<jester-> quando apri il finder la vedi
<jester-> wolfubuntu: certo gid o mbr è lo stesso
<jester-> wolfubuntu: se noi ha fatto cambianti / è hd machintosh
<wolfubuntu> ah ok ok
<wolfubuntu> grazie
<wolfubuntu> @totem perchè ritieni sia assurdo fare una partizione con ubuntu su mac?
<totem_> semplicemente perchè osx è molto meglio di linux
<totem_> ma poi ognuno fa come gli pare :)
<jester-> wolfubuntu: se posso permettermi è assurdo froccare su linux su un mac
<totem_> ecco
<jester-> quoto totem_
<wolfubuntu> va bene allora seguo il consiglio
<totem_> se propio vuoi virtualizza
<wolfubuntu> continuo a virtualizzare
<totem_> esatto
<jester-> sarebbe come mettere la bindi vicino alla bellucci e  usarla pure
<totem_> :\
<wolfubuntu> in futuro credo che saro costretto a passare a ubuntu perchè non so per quanto tempo ancora ci saranno aggiornamenti per un pc inizio 2008
<totem_> wolfubuntu guarda che la favoletta che ubuntu resuscita i morti non è vaida
<totem_> valida
<totem_> anzi a volte da il colpo di grazia)
<wolfubuntu> be ma per esempio c'è la derivata lubuntu per pc con hardware scarso
<wolfubuntu> no?
<totem_> si ma se vuoi andare in australia in bicicletta....
<totem_> (pedala forte)
<jester-> ma nemmeno ambia la moglie da 70 in due da 35
<wolfubuntu> sono affezionato a questo pc che uso da 6 anni
<totem_> fai tu
<jester-> e poi la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<jester-> wolfubuntu: provare non costa niente e passi il tempo
<totem_> io ti stavo solo dicendo di non credere a babbo natale
<wolfubuntu> vedremo se apple continuera a supportare il mio mac oppure no.... in ogni caso vi ringrazio del consiglio
<wolfubuntu> e dell'avvertimento
<totem_> figurati
<wolfubuntu> :)
<totem_> ma poi cosa intendi per supportare?
<totem_> avanzamento osx?
<jester-> wolfubuntu: mac anno?
<wolfubuntu> avanzamento di osx
<wolfubuntu> mac inizio 2008
<totem_> ma si
<jester-> wolfubuntu: ho un mid 2009
<jester-> comei cellofoni qalcosa passeranno  se no non è una tragedia rimanere a maverick
<wolfubuntu> io ho fatto una semplice ricerca e mi dice che yosemite è ancora adatto al mio mac
<jester-> di sicuro è molto  piu avanti
<wolfubuntu> quindi ancora un annetto dovrebbe reggere
<jester-> le virtù della bellucci sono come quelli della bindi e dovresti prenderti la bindi ?
<wolfubuntu> ahahahahah
<wolfubuntu> :)
<wolfubuntu> hai ragione
<wolfubuntu> va bene dai... vi saluto e vi ringrazio di tutto!!!
<wolfubuntu> grazieeeee
<jester-> wolfubuntu: compragli un ssd e un  po di memoria che gli togli 5 anni
<luca> problema scheda wireless.ho installato ubuntu 14.04 64bit,su asus F552CL,i post del forum li ho provati tutti
<luca> senza successo,questa è la scheda MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn
<luca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<luca> http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/
<ilovelinux> luca
<luca> sull ultimo link ci potrebberoessere i driver win,ma nn sono sicuro e non saprei come fare,qualcuno mi può aiutare?grazie
<ilovelinux> hai messo un post sul forum?
<luca> no
<luca> ciao
<ilovelinux> luca la cosa migliore da fare è quella
<ilovelinux> se nessuno riesce a darti supporto qu
<luca> ok,proviamo,
<ilovelinux> magari mandami il link e vedroò se potrò aiutarti
<luca> ok,grazie,ora provo a mettere un post
<ilovelinux> molto bene
<luca> ilovelinux,scusami,è il primo post,dovrebbe essere qui http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24279/problema-wireless-su-ubuntu-140464bitmediatek-corp-mt7630e-80211bgn
<totem_> luca è già risolto pare sul forum
<totem_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4531079
<luca> grazie totem,ma a me non funziona forse sbaglio qualcosa
<ilovelinux> totem gli ho fatto convertire i file rpm in .deb e glieli ho fatti installare, ma niente
<totem_> luca se non ti funziona seguendo quel post non so dirti altro
<luca> vogliamo riprovare,magari ho sbagliato qualcosa
<ilovelinux> totem, luca è da una settimana che cerca una soluzione
<totem_> allora mi sa che non la trova
<jester-> non va la mediatek per adesso
<ExPBoy> luca con dieci euro prendi un adattatore wifi usb e risolvi
<jester-> luca: su hp si puo sistituire se ha il modulo pcie
<ExPBoy> ha asus non hp
<jester-> aaah
<jester-> allora nada da fare
<ExPBoy> su hp funzionerebbe
<jester-> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/wp-content/uploads/media/sonnet_aria_extreme_n_mini-pcie_card.jpg
<luca> ok,grzie ExPBoy e jester
<jester-> luca: piagli una usb che sia compatibbile
<ExPBoy> eh
<luca> vanno tutti bene oppure ce n'è qualcuno che non fà al caso mio?
<ExPBoy> usb 2.0?
<luca> cmq.senz entrate mi rompespende anche 10euri,volevo togliere l'abbonamento internet a casa,e arrangiarmi con la wireless ma.....
<ExPBoy> hai la wifi gratis?
<enzotib> del vicino
<ExPBoy> lol
<luca> si credo di avere 2 porte 1 usb 2.0 e un altra usb 3.0 il portatile è abbastanza nuovo me l'hanno regal a marzo
<luca> asus F552CL
<ExPBoy> ok torno al mare
<jester-> luca: netgear o linksys
<luca> ??
<jester-> luca: la wigi usb
<jester-> wifi
<luca> aspe guardo
<luca> jester,non lo sò
<jester-> luca: intendevo che se prendi una wifi usb
<luca> haha,ok,domani prenderò sto adattatore,e via,ma ancora nn sò quale ne ho visto uno all euronics da 19 euri ma boh
<luca> se funziona ancora nn lo sò
<jester-> <jester-> luca: netgear o linksys
<jester-> luca: non prendere ciofeche marca elefante basso prezzo
<luca> netgear http://www.euronics.it/acquistaonline/informatica-e-tablet/accessori-informatica/adattatori-networking/netgear/wna1100/;jsessionid=DmjFTwMLdzvVVCMd424vd1h2rqYHwffLVnf34JMSJ6jxxcZtFYx1!165161316?pid=eProd122000315
<luca> questo andrà bene?
<DieBru> salve a tutti cari amici di ubuntu italia
<DieBru> Vorrei una piccola conuslenza da parte vostra che siete piu esperti
<Mauro> Salve a tutti
<Mauro> c'e' qualcuno per un paio di delucidazioni? :)
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mauro> vabbe proviamo, vorrei installare linux e win, formattando tutto, e' consigliabile installare prima linux o win, calcolando che andrebbero sullo stesso hdd?
<cybernova> Mauro, per un dual boot ti conviene installare prima win
<ilovelinux> Mauro, perchè poi ubuntu sovrascriverà l'MBR di win
<Mauro> a ok, quindi formatto tutto, rimetto win e poi metto linux su altra partizione, giusto? mi scuso per l'ignoranza ma e' la prima volta che userei linux
<cybernova> Mauro, esattamente, poi per installare ubuntu ti consiglio di seguire questa semplice guida:
<cybernova> !installazione | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mauro> ok, intanto grazie per il supporto ! ricapitolo un po' cosa devo fare per vedere se ho ben capito: installo win normalmente, ho scaricato uninetboot e mettero' linux sulla pendrive cosi lo installo da usb dopo aver installato win... quando accendero' il pc potro scegliere quale so far partire giusto?
<jester-> Mauro: winz va sulla prima partizione
<Mauro> si si tanto devo formattare quindi win lo mettero' su hd pulito
<Muflone> mi trovavo a passare :P
<krabador> salve
<Muflone> del forum non riconosco nessuno
<roby_> ciao
<roby_> sto per intallare ubuntu 14.04 su acer aspire 1350 devo passare tramite usb e per farlo posso inserire la distro o utilizzare Universal usb1.9.5
<roby_> ?
<enzotib> inserire la distro?
<roby_> si devo passare da xp a linux
<krabador> roby_, devi scaricare il file ISO, e se sei su win , utilizzare un programma per creare la pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> questo
<roby_> ok io vorrei installare ubuntu o gnome ma quale versione? Acer aspire 1350
<krabador> roby_, elenca le caratteristiche del PC, a parte il modello
<roby_> 729 Mhz, 512 Mb ramù
<jester-> vecchio assai. quindi bindi lubuntu
<krabador> roby , allora lascia stare gnome
<krabador> infatti
<krabador> lubuntu è l'unica
<jester-> forse
<roby_> scusate i Mhz sono 796 e ram 512 MB
<krabador> se non lo sai tu...
<enzotib> ah, sì, con 796 è mooolto meglio
<jester-> assai
<roby_> ho letto male 796 MHg e 512 mb ram quindi?
<enzotib> sempre 12
<jester-> roby_: quindi ubuntu non cambia la compagna da 70 con 2 da 25
<krabador> lubuntu
<jester-> roby_: lubuntu
<roby_> grazie non è che mi piaccia più di tanto ! ubuntu 10.10?
<jester-> roby_: 10.10 è scaduta
<roby_> ha non sapevo 12.10?
<jester-> roby_: uniche non scadute 12.04 e 14.04
<roby_> ok grazie mille !
<jester-> roby_: con quel pc ti devi accontentare
<jester-> nemmeno winz7 lo caga piu
<roby_> hai ragione ma ubuntu lo conosco le altre distro no!
<jester-> roby_: altre distro uguale è
<krabador> home separata tutta la vita
<alfred_> ciao, all'ultimo aggiornamento del SO viene segnalato che non c'è spazio sufficiente nel HD di Boot. si suggerisce di cancellare/pulire. l'ho fatto. ora necessito di aumentare lo spazio della partizione dedicata al Boot.
<alfred_> per piacere potreste darmi delle indicazioni in merito? grazie.
<Braciola> salve a tutti
<Braciola> scusate il canale in italiano non di supporto ma solo per chiacchierare ?
<jester-> !chat | Braciola
<ubot-it> Braciola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfred_> ....?....
<jester-> alfred_: svuota il cestino e da terminale dai: sudo apt-get clean
<alfred_> fatto.
<jester-> sudo apt-get clean fatto?
<alfred_> si
<jester-> alfred_: cestino svuotato?
<alfred_> si
<jester-> alfred_: se ancora non c'è spazio hai troppi programmi installati e troppi dati
<jester-> lo spazio è finito
<alfred_> non ho alcun dato sul mio hd. non ho alcun programma installato.
<alfred_> ho solo vlc e skype.
<Braciola> grazie
<alfred_> lo spazio è finito appunto. la partizione del boot si deve aumentare di dimensione.
<alfred_> .....?....
<jester-> alfred_: hai la boot separata?
<alfred_> non so.
<alfred_> è un unico hd.
<alfred_> interno.
<jester-> alfred_: terminale e dai: mount incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071602/
<alfred_> ...?...
<krabador> hai cifrato la home?
<jester-> alfred_: qualche pirla ti ha fatto fare la boot seprata, disinstalla qualche kernel
<jester-> alfred_: tieni gli ultimi 2
<jester-> alfred_: sono le linux-image
<alfred_> scusa, visto che non ci capisco niente di quello che mi suggerisci, per piacere risulta più facile allargare la boot?!?!?!
<jester-> alfred_: ammesso e non concesso che sia possibile che te ne fai di molti kernel
<jester-> alfred_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<alfred_> che sono i kernel?
<jester-> d
<jester-> dai il comando e fa vedere
<jester-> poi vai in wikipedia
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<alfred_> ho letto in Wp e in ubuntu forum, ma non si capisce niente.
<jester-> sono dei noccioli, ma non sono buoni per fare la nutella
<jester-> alfred_: dai il comando e fa vedere
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071716/
<jester-> lamadonna
<alfred_> ottima metafora.
<alfred_> fai capire anche me?
<jester-> 20 kerneli
<alfred_> tutti questi linux-image che sono??!?!?
<alfred_> copie di vecchi aggiornamenti??
<krabador> i vecchi kernel
<krabador> cancella tutti i linux-image
<krabador> tranne gli ultimi 2
<alfred_> perchè ci sono tutti questi vecchi kernel?
<krabador> con sudo apt-get remove --purge
<krabador> ci incolli a fianco tutti i nomi completi dei kernel
<krabador> tranne gli ultimi 2
<jester-> alfred_: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic   linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<alfred_> "gli ultimi due" sono il 23 e il 24
<jester-> nu sono 32 e 33
<jester-> copia e incolla il comando nel terminale
<alfred_> quello di krabador lo annullo?
<krabador> pure linux-image-extra
<jester-> alfred_: è incompleto krabador  pressupponeva che avrsti misso tu il nome
<jester-> krabador: dovrebberi andare per dipendenza
<krabador> OK
<krabador> si jester- te l'ha fatto pronto pronto
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071778/
<alfred_> perchè mi trovo tutte queste linux-image??
<jester-> krabador: vuole prima le extra
<jester-> alfred_: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-3.11.0-18-generic  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-29-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-30-generic
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071844/
<jester-> alfred_: mo ancora dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071874/
<jester-> alfred_: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Braciola> salve mia figlia ha cancellato la wpa dal router ora sono connesso ethernet ce un programma dove inserisco la mia ssid e mi da la wpa?
<Braciola> grazie
<cybernova> !chat | Braciola
<ubot-it> Braciola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071963/
<jester-> alfred_: mo ancora dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071982/
<jester-> alfred_: adesso hai spazio
<alfred_> ok daccordo. ti ringrazio.
<alfred_> ma come posso evitare tutti questi file-image??
<jester-> si aggiungono aggiornando ogni tanto vanno rimossi
<alfred_> è l'unica possibilità?
<krabador> alfred_, quando vedi che il sistema ha aggiornato il kernel
<krabador> vuol dire che è rimasto anche quello vecchio
<krabador> 2 se ne tengono sempre
<krabador> quando hai superato questo numero
<jester-> krabador: t iricordi pi in dpkg cosa significa?
<jester-> pi  linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic
<alfred_> ok. capito. grazie ancora.
<alfred_> e come si fa a fare il boot non seprata?
<jester-> forse è meglio segarli
<jester-> alfred_: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic inux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<alfred_> cancelliamo ancora?
<jester-> incolla il comando, è roba residua
<alfred_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8072073/
<jester-> alfred_: a posto
<alfred_> ok.
<alfred_> riguardo alla boot separata? mi spieghi come si fa?
<jester-> alfred_: hai il sistema combinato cosi
<jester-> e cosi lo tieni
<alfred_> ok.
<jester-> la boot è piccola piu di tanto non ci sta
<jester-> avevi un gb di kernei vecchi
<krabador> tienti 2 kernel, e cancella di volta in volta
<roby_> ragazzi sto installando UBUNTU!
<panda_> salve a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a collegare una stampante epson tramite wifi?
<ilovelinux> !chiedi | panda_
<ubot-it> panda_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fetentone__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<panda_> eh, ho trovato la stampante in rete e tutto, però non funziona, credo perchè non trova drivers adatti
<panda_> sapreste dirmi dove cercare?
<alepan> e  adesso?
<jester-> panda_: nuova?
<alepan> qualche anima pia che mi salvi??
<jester-> alepan:??
<panda_> vi spiego meglio, clicko su "cercare un driver di stampa da scaricare", poi seleziono il modello (lo trova in automatico), clicko ricerca, e mi trova il driver "epson-201201w", spunto "accetta licenza", clicko avanti, mi esce "installazione driver" e poi non cambia niente
<alepan> si installato ubunto, faccio login e mi chiede alepan@host:$    che devo fare?
<ilovelinux> alepan sei senza interfaccia grafica
<alepan> come la installo??
<jester-> panda_: la stampante è nuova mai collegata?
<jester-> alepan: come hai installato
<alepan> su disco fisso partizionato
<jester-> alepan: eh ma che metodo hai usato
<ilovelinux> alepan, con cosa
<panda_> è nuova, una volta era collegata ad un pc con win-xp,, mai collegata a questo pc con ubuntu
<alepan> scaricato wubi
<jester-> panda_: se non supportata del kerel serve il driver
<panda_> dimmi come faccio a sapere se è supportata dal kernel
<ilovelinux> alepan wubi non è ubuntu vero e proprio e molto spesso da sempre problemi
<jester-> alepan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<jester-> ilovelinux: wubi cosa è se non ubuntu
<alepan> cosa mi conviene fare?
<jester-> alepan: windows parte?
<alepan> si
<jester-> alepan: disinstalla ubuntu da installa rimuovi programmi
<ilovelinux> jester- wubi è un emulatore fatto malissimo di Ubuntu
<jester-> ilovelinux: e cosa emula
<Muflone> *boom*
<jester-> ilovelinux: sta nel cd di ubuntu e scende dal cielo
<Muflone> emula il processo di installazione :D
<alepan> no ho installato sul disco rigido ,all'avvio mi da opzione win o ubuntu
<jester-> installa ubuntu dentro a winz ed è nel c o sul sito
<panda_> jester-: allora?
<jester-> alepan: disinstalla che se non parte piu nemmeno winz hai un pc inservibile
<jester-> panda_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<alepan> come disinstallo??
<jester-> alepan: leggendo quello che ti scrivono
<jester-> <jester-> alepan: disinstalla ubuntu da installa rimuovi programmi
<alepan> non ho installato come programma di winz a come partizione du hd
<panda_> jester-: no non è supportata dal kernel, mi aiuteresti a trovare dei drivers funzionanti? il modello è "epson xp-402", il mio s.o. è x64 bit
<jester-> alepan: appena sopra hai detto wubi
<alepan> wubi ha due opzioni
<jester-> panda_: se non c'è nel link che ti ho incollato guarda sul sito epson
<jester-> alepan: wubi installa dentro a winz
<jester-> alepan: sei in winz?
<alepan> si
<jester-> vai in installa rimuovi e controlla
<alepan> non c'è ho asterizzato su cd e installato con boot
<jester-> !ripristino | alepan
<ubot-it> alepan: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<panda_> jester-: mi dà 6 drivers diversi, che formato mi conviene? .gz oppure .deb?
<jester-> panda_: naturalmente deb
<ilovelinux> jester- sai qualcosa sul php?
<jester-> nu
<ilovelinux> :(
<panda_> jester-: ce ne sono 2 .deb ahahah, amd64 o i386?
<ilovelinux> panda posta: uname -m
<jester-> panda_: sistema a 32 o 64
<panda_> 64 bit
<ilovelinux> amd64
<panda_> amd 64 ok
<jester-> logico il 64
<Mike69> Ciao. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nel configurare la condivisione n rete di una cartella ?
<panda_> dopo che ho scaricato i 2 drivers (stampante e scanner) come li installo?
<ilovelinux> !chiedi | Mike69
<ubot-it> Mike69: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ilovelinux> Mike69
<ilovelinux> che tipoo di cartella
<Mike69> sto tentando di condividere una cartella su un disco USB collagato al mio PC con installato ubuntu 12.04
<ilovelinux> Mike69 hai samba?
<Mike69> Sì. Da nautilis faccio il classico click
<Mike69> con tasto destro
<ilovelinux> e gli altri computer vedono l'HD?
<Mike69> solo quelli interni ma non quello USB
<ilovelinux> >Cioè?
<Mike69> Ho condiviso l'HD interno al PC ma non riesco a condividere quello collegato all'USB. non riesco a configurare i permessi.
<ilovelinux> Mike69
<ilovelinux> posta: sudo fdisk .
<ilovelinux> posta: sudo fdisk -l
<Mike69> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 14593 cilindri, totale 234441648 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x0009a6cb  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   232613887   116305920   83  Linux /dev/sda2     
<ilovelinux> !paste | Mike69
<ubot-it> Mike69: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mike69> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Mike69: per scivere su uhd usb usa sudo nautilus
<Mike69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8072555/
<ilovelinux> posta: sudo fdisk -l con l'HD attaccato
<Mike69> sto usando sia nautilis che dolphin
<Muflone> a quello in fat32 col fico secco puoi cambiare i permessi. fat32 non li supporta
<Mike69> HD è attaccato via USB
<jester-> Mike69: per scivere su uhd usb usa sudo nautilus
<ilovelinux> jester- vuole condividerla
<jester-> è un casino se non un po epserto
<Mike69> quello interno l'ho condiviso.
<Mike69> probabilmente il problema è come dice Muflone
<ilovelinux> Mike69: dai: sudo mkdir /media/HD && sudo umount /dev/sdb && sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/HD
<jester-> questione di permessi e un esterno non sempre è attaccato
<jester-> ilovelinux: dai i numeri?
<ilovelinux> no
<jester-> quando mai si monta un hd intero
<jester-> e si smonta
<ilovelinux> un hd interno?
<jester-> sd
<jester-> sdb è il secondo hd intero
<ilovelinux> /dev/sdb è esterno
<jester-> ilovelinux: si monta sdb1  2  3 4  etc
<ilovelinux> ops
<ilovelinux> Mike69: dai: sudo mkdir /media/HD && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD
<ilovelinux> corretto
<jester-> ilovelinux: sei sicuro di conoscere l'argomento?
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> l'utente TheSin_ ha risolto così
<Mike69> sdb1 è l'esterno USB
<jester-> ilovelinux: non mi frega di chi ha risolto
<Mike69> 160Gb
<jester-> vediamo che fai
<ilovelinux> Mike69: dai: sudo mkdir /media/HD && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD
<Mike69> FAT32
<Mike69> ok
<Mike69> provo
<jester-> fat 32 non sa cosa sono i permessi
<jester-> Mike69: fat32 è obsoleta
<ilovelinux> jester- qual'è quella più recente?
<jester-> indovina
<ilovelinux> NTFS da problemi con debian e Mac
<jester-> balle
<ilovelinux> Ext4 windows non la legge
<ilovelinux> Ho un'HD da 500 Gb e in debian non me lo monta
<jester-> liux legge e scrive ntfs benissimo e gli fa pure lo scandisk
<jester-> ilovelinux: se hai problemi tu non vuo dire che non va
<Muflone> ilovelinux: se il dispositivo è sempre collegato configuralo montato fisso da fstab e poi configura la condivisione da /etc/samba/smb.conf senza l'interfaccia di nautilus che pretende che tu abbia certi permessi che non hai
<Muflone> lo scandisk a NTFS è un parolone
<jester-> Muflone: configura samba con system-config-samba
<jester-> che a mano hai fatto mali in smb.conf
<Mike69> ho dato il comando ma non è successo niente
<ilovelinux> Mike69 ora la leggi l'HD
<ilovelinux> da altri computer
<ilovelinux> si trovaa in /media/HD
<jester-> ilovelinux: sta usando samba
<Mike69> ma come faccio a leggerlo da altri PC se prima non lo condivido?
<Muflone> ilovelinux: ma tu ti rendi conto di quale sia la sua domanda?
<jester-> se non dici a samba cosa condividere non legge una cippa
<Mike69> esatto
<Mike69> ma non posso condividere perche non posso modificare i permessi!
<jester-> ilovelinux: se non conosci argomento evita di assistere che è facile causare danni
<Muflone> non servono permessi, basta non usare nautilus-share per condividere
<jester-> Mike69: installa system-.config-samba
<Muflone> 1) il disco deve essere montato con permessi extra (umask=0000)
<Muflone> 2) dopo essere stato montato lo condividi da samba direttamente
<jester-> Mike69: e lo usi per settare samba, scrive ilconf per te
<ilovelinux> jester- riguardo al problema con l'HD, leggi: https://www.google.it/search?client=opera&q=Error+mounting:+mount+exited+with+exit+code+1:+helper+failed+with:+Unprivileged+user+can+not+mount+NTFS+block+devices+using+the+external+FUSE+library.+Either+mount+the+volume+as+root,+or+rebuild+NTFS-3G+with+integrated+FUSE+support+and+make+it+setuid+root.+Please+see+more+information+at+http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-
<ilovelinux> faq/%23unprivileged&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl
<ilovelinux> anzi, asp che lo accorcio
<Muflone> che ci azzecca fuse e ntfs con una partizione fat32?
<Muflone> ilovelinux, molto lol, davvero
<ilovelinux> jester-: http://goo.gl/g1YuTU
<jester-> ilovelinux: stop
<jester-> leggi il pvt
<Muflone> Mike69: non so se mai risolverai qui, secondo me stai solo perdendo tempo. fatti una ricerca con fat32 umask e samba
<Muflone> è facilissimo da fare
<Mike69> jester, cosa intendi per pvt?
<ilovelinux> privato, e cel'ha con me
<jester-> Mike69: fai una nftf e poi usa il config samba. e prima ripristina smb.conf originale
<gianlu90> salve, ho problemi di connessione sul mio notebook toshiba c850d - 11p ..ho l ultima versione di ubuntu.. il pc si connette con il wireless, ma è come se si disconnettesse sempre, le pagine internet sono lentissime nella risposta e nel caricamento
<jester-> gianlu90: scheda wifi?
<ilovelinux> gianlu90 posta: lspci | grep "Wireless"
<gianlu90> incollo qui?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianlu90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8072719/
<Mike69> Jester: cos'è un nftf?
<ilovelinux> Mike69, un gile system
<ilovelinux> formatta l'HD con Gparted
<jester-> Mike69: è il filesystem di winz che linux legge e scrive
<ilovelinux> formattando l'HD cancellerai tutti i dati
<jester-> ntfs
<gianlu90> con grep wireless nn succede nnt
<jester-> gianlu90: lspci | grep -i network
<ilovelinux> gianlu90, ci sei
<gianlu90> si
<ilovelinux> perfetto
<gianlu90> t ho già incollato lspci
<ilovelinux> scarica questo file sulla home: ftp://95.130.192.218/cn/wlan/linux_mac80211_0012.0207.2013.tar.bz2
<gianlu90> l altro comando nn dà nnt
<gianlu90> ok
<Mauro> scusate ho appena installato ubuntu (ultima versione) come installo i driver nvidia?
<gianlu90> mi chiede utente e passw
<ilovelinux> gianlu90, asp
<ilovelinux> anonymous
<ilovelinux> password niente
<ilovelinux> fatto?
<jester-> Mauro: da driver aggiuntivi abilitando il testato. hai doppia scheda?
<ilovelinux> gianlu90,
<Mauro> no ho una titan
<jester-> Mauro: allora vedi se in driver aggiuntivi vede i drivers
<gianlu90> asp..
<Mauro> allora mi trova varie versioni dei driver, metto l'ultima?
<jester-> Mauro: meglio il testato
<Mauro> mi dice (proprietario,testato) su l'ultima
<ilovelinux> metti quella
<Mauro> ok grazie :D
<Mike69> jester, ho risolto
<Mike69> ho condiviso usando direttamente Samba e non Nautilus
<Mauro> ora vorrei provare a giocare a wow con linux, avevo letto da qualche parte che esiste un programma, mi pare vino, che mi permette di usare giochi e programmi win su ubuntu
<ilovelinux> Mauro ti consiglio di installare playonlinux
<Mauro> e dove lo prendo? e' la prima volta che uso linux
<ilovelinux> aspetta
<Mike69> grazie a tutti
<ilovelinux> Mauro che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<ilovelinux> Mauro che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Mauro> l'ho scaricata poco fa' la 14.04  x64 mi pare sia l'ultima
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> dai:
<ilovelinux> apri il terminale
<ilovelinux> lo hai aperto?
<Mauro> non so' come si fa' xD
<ilovelinux> premi Ctrl + Alt + t
<ilovelinux> o cerca fra le applicazioni terminale
<Mauro> ok aperto
<ilovelinux> scrivi: wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ilovelinux> puoi fare coopia ed incolla
<ilovelinux> fatto?
<Mauro> mi chiede la pass ma non me la fa' scrivere
<ilovelinux> mauro tu scrivila lo stesso e premi invio
<ilovelinux> non la visualizza per questioni di sicurezza
<Mauro> mi dice solo OK
<ilovelinux> perfetto
<ilovelinux> ora dai:
<ilovelinux>  sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_trusty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Mauro> ok e' uscita una serie di scritte
<ilovelinux> perfetto
<ilovelinux> ora dai:
<ilovelinux>  sudo apt-get update
<Mauro> ok finito anche quest
<jester-> Mauro: ti ha dato un repo non ubuntu ufficiale, a tuo rischio e pricolo
<ilovelinux> mauro, è quello ufficiale di PlayOnLinux
<ilovelinux> Mauro, ora dai:  sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Mauro> sta scaricando
<Mauro> ma per installare ogni cosa bisogna fare tutte ste cose?
<ilovelinux> no, di solito basta l'ultimo comando
<Mauro> a ok xD
<ilovelinux> ha finito?
<Mauro> si
<ilovelinux> Ora fra le applicazione dovrebbe esserci PlayOnLinux
<Mauro> e dove le trovo le applicazioni?
<ilovelinux> Sei su Ubuntu?
<Mauro> si
<ilovelinux> è così:
<ilovelinux> http://ubuntu-news.ru/sites/default/files/ubuntu-13.04-dash-overlay-icons.png
<ilovelinux> ?
<Mauro> no
<ilovelinux> ubuntu non è così?
<Mauro> ho solo visualizzatore di documenti,thunderbird  e calcolatrice
<freediver> Buonasera
<freediver> Ho un problema di rete non riesco a capire se è ubuntu oppure il router o ancora il dns
<ilovelinux> c'è la sbarra a sinistra?
<freediver> in pratica non riesco ad accedere verso alcuni siti che richiedono il login. Come ad esempio poste.it libero.it etc
<freediver> carico la home ma poi non riesco ad accedere nella schermata di login. Anche il software spotify per ubuntu mi da problemi dice che sono Offline
<freediver> questa cose non avviene sempre ma durante la giornata sopratutto dalle 17:00 in poi oppure la sera
<ilovelinux> Mauro cewrca PlayOnLinux cliccando sul pulsante con il simbolo di ubuntu
<Mauro> trovato
<Mauro> e' un icona a fiore tipo
<freediver> il router è configurato per bene con dns dinamico. Ho provato anche dns statici eseguendo la scansione con dei software per vedere qualche dns è più veloce nella mia zona. POssibile che il problema sia ubuntu sotto windows viaggio tranquillamente
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> mauro hai cliccato
<ilovelinux> ora cerca PlayOnLinux
<Mauro> l'ho avviato mi dice cosi : PlayOnLinux non è in grado di trovare le librerie a 32bit di OpenGL  Forse si riscontreranno problemi con i giochi
<ilovelinux> ok
<Mauro> idem per le 64 bit
<ilovelinux> ok
<ilovelinux> ora aggiungi applicazioni
<Mauro> PlayOnLinux cannot find wine (from Wine)  You should install it to use PlayOnLinux
<ilovelinux> Apri il terminale e dai:
<ilovelinux> sudo apt-get install wine
<ilovelinux> mauro sei sulla chat da internet?
<Mauro> in che senso?
<ilovelinux> la chat è aperta in una pagina di internet?
<Mauro> si si
<ilovelinux> perfetto, in alto a sinistra, vicino ad #ubuntu-it
<Mauro> sono arrivato tramite il sito, avevo chiesto oggi info su come installare ubuntu
<ilovelinux> clicca sul mio nickname
<jester-> gianlu90: alura?
<gianlu90> direi ke va bien
<jester-> gianlu90: prova un po http://www.speedtest.net/it/
<gianlu90> come prima piu o meno.. un pò piu veloce l up
<gianlu90> il ping è identico
<jester-> gianlu90: piu di cosi non si puo fare
<gianlu90> no ma nn è un problema di velocità alla fine
<jester-> se hai banda scarsa scarsa rimane me che sia stabile
<gianlu90> è ke ogni tanto salta proprio
<jester-> vado a cena, vedi come butta
<gianlu90> okkk
<gianlu90> t ringrazio!!!
<jester-> cià
<jester-> gianlu90: fai sapere. se funza servirà ad altri
<gianlu90> ed è questo il bello!! :D
<jester-> su askubuntu dicono che funza
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mauro> c'e' un modo per cancellare tutto e ri avere ubuntu come appena installato?
<sandretto> si
<sandretto> prendi il cd di ubuntu e reistalli
<Mauro> da pen drive e' lo stesso?
<sandretto> si anche da pen drive
<Mauro> pero' ho anche win sullo stesso hdd
<sandretto> eh
<sandretto> krabador, Rebecca92 mi dice questo quando installo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8073961/
<sandretto> ops noto ora
<sandretto> che la dipendenza c'è scritta...
<sandretto> prima non l'avevo letta
<sandretto> XD
<sandretto> accidenti
<sandretto> 2 ore per una sciocchezza simile
<sandretto> mi era proprio sfuggito
<sandretto> ok grazie comunque
<sandretto> ciao e buona notte
<sandretto> ;)
<sandretto> ciao
<sandretto> ho installato chrome
<sandretto> ma mi da un errore quando eseguo
<sandretto> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<sandretto> ho lubuntu 14.04 32 bit appena installato
<sandretto> come risolvo?
<sandretto> in fase di isntallazione mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8074209/
<sandretto> quando lancio chrome o chrome -g mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8074215/
<sandretto> perché ho provato a seguire un forum dove diceva di mettere una riga di codice
<sandretto> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/qJ4U79xRXIQ
<sandretto> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1  che però non ha funzionato
<Rebecca92> sandretto, usare chromium è troppo difficile ?
<sandretto> chromium mi da lo stesso errore
<sandretto> comunque preferisco chrome
<Rebecca92> sandretto, chromium è meglio di chrome sotto ogni ambito . più stabile e leggero, meno tracking a mamma google
<sandretto> si però mi ricordo che in passato avevo problemi con video che ocn chrome non avevo
<Rebecca92> poi hai usato un deb al posto del repos, perchè ?
<sandretto> visto che l'uso del pc è destinato a mio padre non voglio avere beghe
<sandretto> ho scaricato il deb dal sito
<sandretto> chrome
<sandretto> ma sul repos non ci sta chrome
<Rebecca92> !chrome
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chrome'
<Rebecca92> !info chrome
<ubot-it> Package chrome does not exist in trusty
<Rebecca92> devi abilitare i repos secondari
<sandretto> ah
<sandretto> come is fa?
<sandretto> va beh rebecca tanto è la versione stable
<sandretto> quindi credo sia =
<Rebecca92> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<sandretto> no?
<Rebecca92> no
<sandretto> ok
<sandretto> sta scaricando
<sandretto> ma la versione è la stessa di prima
<sandretto> speriamo sia la volta buona ...
<sandretto> niente da fare
<sandretto> stesso errore
<Rebecca92> avvialo da terminale e ricopialo
<sandretto> ricopio?
<Rebecca92> ya
<sandretto> cosa ricopio?
<sandretto> è da termianle che mi dice questo errore
<sandretto> altrimenti non mi dice nulla semplicemnte non parte
<krabador> sandretto , scarica il deb di chrome per la tua versione del sistema apri il terminale, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato , mandi sudo dpkg -i nomepacchettochrome.deb poi sudo apt-get -yf install
<sandretto> krabador, fatto
<sandretto> non va
<sandretto> quindi che faccio?
<sandretto> devo gettare la spugna'
<sandretto> ?
<sandretto> va beh notte ragazzi grazie di tutto
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-10
<cecchini> buon giorno
<Johnny91> ciao  ho  ubuntu  8.1  posso fare  l'aggiornamento  a  ubuntu 10
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Johnny91, siamo nel 2015
<Johnny91> ma  Ubuntu  10  non e'  uscito  il  29  luglio?
<jimbojambo> qualcuno sta laggando
<Johnny91> ma  lo  posso  fare  o no  l'aggiornamento  ?  ho  ub  8.1
<Johnny91> ?
<ExPBoy> Johnny91, siamo a ubuntu 15.04
<ExPBoy> 8.10 è ormai fuori supporto
<Johnny91> boh  su  ubuntu  explorer  ho visto  che  ce
<maio78> salve
<maio78> volevo fare una domanda
<maio78> ho appena preso un lenovo y70-70 touch
<maio78> mi consigliate di togliere winzozz e mettere ubuntu ?
<maio78> c'è nessuno ? :D
<maio78> ?
<jimbojambo> maio78: si qualcuno c'è anche se non tutti con l'occhio pronto sulla chat
<jimbojambo> cmq io personalmente proverei a mettere ubuntu ovunque
<maio78> :)
<maio78> il compuiter non ha cd rom
<maio78> quanto deve essere grande la chiavetta
<jimbojambo> magari lasci una mini partizione per windoze, quello ormai l'hai pagato
<maio78> ok
<maio78> i videogame che girano su win...devo per forza installare lemulatore?
<jimbojambo> se hai una connessione internet non 3g puoi scaricare la netInstall che installa ubuntu scaricando tutti i pacchetti da inetrnet, chiedendo molto poco spazio su usb
<maio78> ok
<jimbojambo> per i giochi mi cogli impreparato, non ne uso
<maio78> grazie aspetto qualche tecnico
<maio78> :)
<jimbojambo> fai in tempo a provare da te e magari a cercare sul forum di ubuntu it
<jimbojambo> cmq so che esiste un pacchetto chiamato PlayOnLinux che dovrebbe creare le condizioni per far girare i videogames.
<maio78> ok ora lo guardo
<jimbojambo> !playonlinux
<jimbojambo> -.-
<Salva> Buongiorno. Ho rimosso un hard disk Ide 2.5 da un vecchio laptop, su cui era installato Xubuntu e che rimaneva sempre sulla prima schermata (scritta Asus) senza più andare avanti, per poter recuperare i dati. Compro un box esterno usb 2.0, inserisco l'hard disk e lo connetto a un pc su cui è montato lo stesso SO (Xubuntu). Il PC non lo rileva. C'è
<Salva> qualche operazione particolare da fare? Ho provato con i comandi sudo fdisk -l e poi sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt. Ricevo come risposta che devo mettere il filesystem. Cioè? Per favore avete qualche suggerimento? Grazia. Salva
<valkyry> Buongiorno Volevo sapere se potrei installare ubuntu sul pc Toshiba Qosmio g50 12 q. Sono andato nel sito ufficiale di ubuntu per controllare se Toshiba era presente nei marchi certificati ma non vedo neppure la marca. ce ne sono solo 5 in elenco
<valkyry> non c'e nessuno che mi puo' rispondere ?
<Carlin0> valkyry, cpu e ram ?
<tony_> ho un problema non mi legge i dvd originali
<Salva> Amici, qualcuno sa rispondermi per il mio problema dell'hard disk esterno?
<cristian_c> tony_: soggetto, verbo e complemento oggetto
<tony_> ho inserito un dvd e non me lo apre ne con vlc ne con video dopo che ho scaricato ubuntu restricted extras
<matadores> !chat
<matadores> :o
<matadores> !chat
<matadores> #chat-it
<tony_> !chat matadores
<matadores> scusate ho installato su una vps ubuntu server e per necesita ho inserito anche desktop
<matadores> adesso come faccio ad installare in teminale che si trova su ubuntu?
<matadores> quello che c'è non mi piace e non riesco a usarlo bene
<matadores> non mi fa fare neanche copia incolla
<sauro> buongiorno a tutti......
<matadores> giorno
<sauro> Ho questo problema: dell latitude e6220 con so 15.04; le connessioni di rete ethernet e wifi funzionano correttamente; ho  inserito  una sim dati, ma non  vedo la voce "Abilita  Rete   A Banda Larga Mobile" nel network-manager......
<sauro> la sim funziona in quanto utilizzata fino a 10 minuti fà in un altro pc.........
<cristian_c> tony_: dvd video?
<tony_> si nel riproduttore di default
<cristian_c> tony_: attiva la console degli errori
<tony_> non capisco perkè non mi legge i dvd originali
<tony_> come
<tony_> mi dice impossibile leggere il filmato
<tony_> come attivo la console degli errori?
<cristian_c> tony_: da strumenti, in vlc
<cristian_c> sauro: ha lo slot?
<cristian_c> oppure è esterno il modem?
<sauro> cristian_c_ si, il pc ha lo slot sotto la batteria...
<cristian_c> sauro: a prescindere dalla sim, il modem viene riconosciuto?
<sauro> cristian_c: come lo verifico?
<cristian_c> sauro: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> sauro: incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> tony_: ma quindi in vlc funge?
<sauro> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12048212/
<tony_> si parte ma dopo si blocca
<tony_> non ho trovato errori nella console
<cristian_c> sauro: lspci -k
<cristian_c> tony_: quale loglevel hai attivato nella console?
<sauro> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12048237/
<tony_> informazioni media e informazioni codificatore
<cristian_c> lol
<sauro> cristian_c: ??
<cristian_c> sauro: non so cosa dire , non vedo il modem
<cristian_c> sauro: puoi ripetere il nome del dell?
<sauro> cristian_c: latitude e6220
<cristian_c> tony_: imposta un log level, tieni la console degli errori aperta e riprova col dvd
<cristian_c> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-7178/
<sauro> cristian_c: si, è quello,  ho installato il so a 64 bit
<tony_> niente da fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> tony_: spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> sauro: con quale os è stato v3nduto il pc?
<tony_> la console non mi da errori e il dvd parte ma poi si blocca che sia un problema hardware
<cristian_c> tony_: quale log level hai impostato?
<tony_> informazioni codificatore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tony_: 0,1,2....
<cristian_c> quale?
<cristian_c> sauro: con quale os è stato venduto il pc?
<sauro> ristian_c: si verifica questo (appena successo): ho inserito una chiavetta dati  usb ed appena riconosciuta, la voce "Abilita Rete a Banada Larga Mobile" appare nel network-manager......,
<cristian_c> ok
<sauro> so originale w7
<tony_> ma io sti log level da dove li apro in strumenti nn li trovo
<cristian_c> quindi il modem sittiva con la sim inserita
<cristian_c> tony_: ottimo
<cristian_c> tony_: posta una schermata della console degli errori
<sauro> criistian_c: si, che dici, hanno messo lo slot sim senza il modem?
<cristian_c> sauro: con la sim insrrita, puoi digitare: lsusb && lsusb -t ?
<sauro> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12048412/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1ee8:006a ONDA COMMUNICATION S.p.a
<sauro> cristian_c: esatto......
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere già in modalità modem senza necessità di usb-modeswitch
<cristian_c> utilizza i driver cdc_acm, cdc_ether e usb_storage
<cristian_c> l'ultimo suppongo sia riferito a una microsd
<cristian_c> ma boh
<sauro> cristian_c: cioè?
<krabador> aaaaat this moment wooords faaaaaaaaaail me
<krabador> and my vision's uncleeeeear
<krabador> blind to the truuuuth
<krabador> like haaaands reaching out in the darkness
<cristian_c> krabador: ottima performance in -it
<krabador> iii can't stop the wooooooooorld from turning around
<cristian_c> :D
<krabador> sorry
<sauro> cristian_c: che accade????
<cristian_c> sauro: direi tutto a posto
<sauro> cristian_c: ma perchè allora con la chiavetta inserita nello slot non vedo la Banda Larga Mobile?
<sauro> cristian_c: hanno messo solo lo slot senza il modem????
<cristian_c> chiavetta?
<cristian_c> sauro: allora può darsi
<cristian_c> ecco perché non rilevava niente
<cristian_c> sauro: quindi lo slot accoglie le chiavette 3g
<cristian_c> ?
<sauro> cristian_c: si, ONDA....... è la chiavetta dati usb. inserendo questa, vede un modem.....
<cristian_c> sauro: allora funziona cos'
<krabador> sauro, alcuni modelli sono surrogati di fascia piu' bassa di altri che hanno determinate schede, in cui puo' esserci solo il socket
<cristian_c> non hai un modem integrato nel dell
<cristian_c> ma solo uno slot che ti permette di non avere la chiavetta sporgente a vista
<sauro> cristian_c: cioè un contenitore per sim..........
<krabador> sauro, scusa, indica la sigla precisa del modello di notebook di cui stai parlando
<sauro> cristian_c: dell latitude e6220........
<krabador> ok, quindi io non posso leggere.
<cristian_c> sauro: ti sei informato prima di acquistare il dell?
<cristian_c> o ci sei rimasto male che non ha  il modem?
<krabador> sauro, viene segnalato "3g opzionale"
<krabador> quindi è predisposto
<sauro> cristian_c: non di questo aspetto. Comunque risolvo utilizzando il modem usb esterno al bisogno..........
<cristian_c> sauro: almeno non sporge....
<sauro> cristian_c: come non sporge, sporge eccome, è una chiavetta di 7-8 cm.......fortuna che non ho bisogno di collegarmi spesso in 3g.......
<sauro> cristian_c: grazie comunque per l'aiuto...........
<sauro> ciao......
<cecchini> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | cecchini
<cecchini> scusatemi e caduta la linea
<cecchini> krabador buon pomerigigo
<cecchini> pomeriggio
<krabador> di nuovo, cecchini
<krabador> ciao
<cecchini> krabrador ho una domanda
<cecchini> solo per capire
<krabador> spara
<cecchini> quando si va a partizionare il disco in fase di installazione di ubuntu
<cecchini> a cosa serve creare /boot
<cecchini> ???
<cecchini> quale è la finalità?
<krabador> cecchini, se vuoi partizionare a mano prima di installare
<krabador> si crea una root
<cecchini> si a mano
<krabador> ed una gome
<krabador> *home
<cecchini> ok
<krabador> nella root ci finisce anche /boot
<krabador> e stai a posto
<cecchini> scusa ma io devo capire bene allora se /home serve es a dedicare uno spazio ai tuoi file
<krabador> in home ci finisce /home/utente
<krabador> con tutte le cartelle
<cecchini> ok ci sto
<cecchini> ok ok infatti
<cecchini> e invece in /boot cosa ci finisce?
<krabador> documenti , video, musica, piu' le configurazioni dei software installati dall'utente ed usabili da esso
<cecchini> si infatti ho inteso
<cecchini> e in /boot cosa ci finisce?
<cecchini> ci finisce una copia del bootloader? o cosa?
<krabador> boot contiene il kernel , e cio' che serve per il bootstrap
<cecchini> ah capisco
<krabador> come grub.conf
<cecchini> ma serve anche a salvaguardare il bootloader di windows nel senso come si creasse una copia dello stesso boot loader oppure ci va a finire il grub di ubuntu e il bootloader di win è cosa diversa ( puo darsi che ho sparato una cazz.... nn mi ammazzare)
<cristian_c> cecchini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Filesystem
<cecchini> grazie :)
<cecchini> era proprio quello che mi serviva do un'attenta occhiata
<cecchini> mi consigli di creare /root?
<cristian_c> cecchini: non crei nulla
<cristian_c> cecchini: se apri il file manager e fai clic su computer o filsystem, troverai tutte le directory citate nella guida
<cristian_c> che appunto compongono il filsystem
<cristian_c> filesystem
<cecchini> ah ok tks
<cecchini> buona sera cristian_c
<giuppy> re
<Floods> ciao a tutti, non riesco a tagliare i pezzi degli mp3 su audacity con lubuntu? con xp riuscivo...mi potete suggerire?
<cecchini> buona sera ragazzi alla prossima buona continuazione e grazie per la disponibilità
<akis24> Floods: ti basta selezionare parte del brano e poi da  "  modifica  " hai tutte le opzioni
<Floods> a me vengono fuori opzioni che però non mi permettono di tagliare parti del brano
<Floods> :)
<Floods> grazie ce lho fatta :) peccato che non funziona il tasto destro con le opzioni come su xp su lubuntu
<akis24> Floods di nulla
<diegool> ciao a tutti
<diegool> qualcuno mi può ricordare come si fa a nascondere i vecchi kernel nella schermata iniziale del grub?
<diegool> e già che ci siamo...qual'è il comando per richiamare l'attenzione di un utente in chat..quello che manda un segnale acustico
<diegool> c'è qualcunoooo? :)
<Carlin0> diegool, che ubuntu hai ?
<diegool> 14.04
<Carlin0> quindi hai una voce dell'ultimo kernel e una voce di opzioni avanzate : cosa vuoi nascondere ?
<diegool> no, ho tutte le voci di tutti i vecchi kernel
<diegool> lo so, posso eliminarli, ma vorrei che fossero nascosti nel grub
<Carlin0> hai tutte le voci se entri nel menù di opzioni avanzate
<diegool> quando avvio il pc, compare la schermata del grub...li ci sono anche i kernel vecchi
<diegool> effettivamente un tempo non mi succedeva ma adesso si
<Carlin0> aspè...
<Chevy> Salve a tutti !! Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi su un problema con lo spazio Boot di Ubuntu ??
<Carlin0> diegool, metti in paste ls /boot/grub/
<Carlin0> Chevy, che ubuntu hai ?
<Chevy> Aiuuto!! Me l'ha installato un amico e ora non so piu' che versione e'...
<Carlin0> Chevy, lsb_release -a
<Chevy> Ma non posso piu' scaricare aggiornamenti e programmi vari, volume boot esaurito!!
<diegool> <Carlin0> fonts             grub.cfg  i386-pc  themes
<diegool> gfxblacklist.txt  grubenv   locale   unicode.pf2
<Carlin0> diegool, e ls /boot/
<Carlin0> Chevy, dai quel coamndo al terminale
<Chevy> scusa ma stai parlando con un neofita del computer...abbi pazienza... dove dovrei digitare esattamente quel comando??
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-53-generic         initrd.img-3.13.0-58-generic
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-54-generic         initrd.img-3.13.0-59-generic
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-55-generic         initrd.img-3.13.0-61-generic
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-57-generic         memtest86+.bin
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-58-generic         memtest86+.elf
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-59-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<diegool> abi-3.13.0-61-generic         System.map-3.13.0-53-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-53-generic      System.map-3.13.0-54-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-54-generic      System.map-3.13.0-55-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-55-generic      System.map-3.13.0-57-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-57-generic      System.map-3.13.0-58-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-58-generic      System.map-3.13.0-59-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-59-generic      System.map-3.13.0-61-generic
<diegool> config-3.13.0-61-generic      vmlinuz-3.13.0-53-generic
<diegool> extlinux                      vmlinuz-3.13.0-54-generic
<diegool> grub                          vmlinuz-3.13.0-55-generic
<diegool> initrd.img-3.13.0-53-generic  vmlinuz-3.13.0-57-generic
<diegool> initrd.img-3.13.0-54-generic  vmlinuz-3.13.0-58-generic
<diegool> initrd.img-3.13.0-55-generic  vmlinuz-3.13.0-59-generic
<diegool> initrd.img-3.13.0-57-generic  vmlinuz-3.13.0-61-generic
<Carlin0> diegool, in paste ...
<diegool> Carlin0, come si fa?
<Carlin0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Chevy> CarlinO ,Sapessi almeno dove dovrei scrivere il comando
<Carlin0> nel terminale Chevy
<Chevy> cioe' dalla pagina iniziale?
<Carlin0> diegool, lascia perdere dai questo comando grub-install -v
<Carlin0> Chevy, tra i vari programmi cerchi il terminale
<Chevy> in impostazioni di sistema oppure "cerca nel computer e online" ??
<diegool> 1
<diegool> 2
<diegool> 3
<diegool> 4
<diegool> 5
<Chevy> ah scusa l'ho trovato!! ora inserisco il comando
<diegool> 6
<diegool> 	
<diegool> grub-install: info: executing modprobe efivars 2>/dev/null.
<diegool> grub-install: info: Looking for /sys/firmware/efi ...
<diegool> grub-install: info: ... not found. Looking for /proc/device-tree ...
<diegool> grub-install: info: ... not found.
<diegool> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<diegool> grub-install: errore: install device isn't specified.
<Carlin0> diegool, ma l'hai dato da root ??
<diegool> ops no...ora faccio
<Carlin0> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Carlin0> non farlo
<diegool> ok
<Chevy> CarlinO, ho dato il comando ma non trova nulla !!
<Carlin0> diegool, non lo so cosa hai combinato , ma non è normale che vedi tutti i kernel
<Carlin0> Chevy, mi spiace non ho + tempo devo andare via
<diegool> ok, grazie comunque...almeno adesso ho capito come si usa pastebin :)
<Carlin0> diegool, hai fatto qualche pasticcio di mano tua
<Chevy> ok, grazie comunque, spero di riuscire un giorno a liberare sto maledetto spazio Boot !!! Magari c'e' qualche altro esperto in linea ??
<Carlin0> Chevy, prova  a ripassare più tardi o domani
<diegool> CarlinO, è probabile. Quando ho installato anche xubuntu in dual boot (tri), poi ho combinato qualcosa per avviare ubuntu di default
<Chevy> ok, grazie mille !!!
<Carlin0> diegool, cosa hai installato dopo ?
<diegool> Carlin0, Grub costumizer
<diegool> customizer
<Carlin0> si ma intendo prima ubuntu e poi xubuntu o ?
<diegool> prima windows, poi ubuntu, poi xubuntu
<Carlin0> quindi il problema è nel grub di xubuntu che hai installato per ultimo
<diegool> alla fine ho ripristinato il grub da ubuntu
<diegool> come descritto nel wiki
<Carlin0> e dopo hai messo grub costumizer =
<Carlin0> ??
<diegool> no, prima...non cavando un ragno dal buco ho ripristinato il grub
<Carlin0> e poi ?
<diegool> basta, ora si avvia ubuntu ma con la megalista dei kernel vecchi
<Carlin0> vabbè mezzora per ogni risposta ... cmq grub costumizer è una porcata (IMHO)
<diegool> eh si, adesso lo so
<Carlin0> diegool, hai uefi ?
<diegool> No
<Carlin0> buh non riesco a capire cosa hai fatto , mi spiace
<diegool> fa niente, se ne verrò a capo farò sapere
<Carlin0> magri prova a sentire qualcuno + esperto di me ... aspetta qui o ripassa
<Carlin0> magari*
<diegool> OK
<Sinestic> salve a tutti
<Sinestic> Ho istallato ubuntu proprio adesso e poi installato virtualbox dal softare center
<Sinestic> poi l ho disinstallato e preso il 5.0 dal sito ufficiale di virtualbox
<Sinestic> ma ubuntu non me la fà istallare dice che và in conflitto con quello vecchio qualche aiutino?
<gm1990> buonasera a tutti!sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul mio hp mini 110, ma dal bios mi trova la chiavetta usb ma non il file iso che ho scaricato dal sito....qualcuno può aiutarmi?grazie!
<cristian_c> !usbwin | gm1990
<ubot-it> gm1990: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gm1990> provo subito, grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-11
<lore76> buongiorno ce qualcuno che puo darmi  info su come installare ubuntu  su windows 8.1
<glpiana> ola
<peppe1> buongiorno a tutti non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento software per ubuntu 14/04 mi dice  esegui avanzamento parziale io eseguo ma poi mi dice errore di autenticazione
<glpiana> peppe1, sa di password sbagliata
<peppe1> glpiana, la password me la prende
<ExPBoy> peppe1, prova a cambiare server
<glpiana> peppe1, allora prova da terminale con sudo apt-get update, seguito da sudo apt-get upgrade
<peppe1> glpiana, da terminale funziona appena finito ti dico il risultato
<peppe1> glpiana, fatto da terminale ha fatto grazie mille
<Axaris> hey.. i killed down pannel in kde5 :D how can i restore it?
<cybernova> !english | Axaris
<ubot-it> Axaris: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<francescotto> Esiste un'applicazione per Ubuntu 12 che fa suonare l'orologio alle ore come se fosse un pendolo? Grazie.
<francescotto> Intendo dire l'orologio sulla barra del Computer. Grazie
<ViCe95_> francescotto: puoi farlo con crontab
<Match> ciao a tutti. volevo chiedere come procedere per sistemare un applicativo linux generico le cui icone non sono visibili
<Match> quando lo eseguo
<ViCe95>  
<ExPBoy>  
<Match> nessuno sa ? il software in uso è brewtarget per completezza
<Match> scaricato tramite apt-get
<francescotto> Dove si trova "crontab"? (scusa la mia ignoranza). Grazie
<Carlin0> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<glpiana> Match, parli delle icone della gui?
<Match> si glpiana
<glpiana> Match, su che sistema l'hai installato? intendo che interfaccia grafica usi
<Match> però mi sa che ho già la risposta perchè siccome non l'ho installato io (mi hanno però detto che hanno usato aptget), mi sa che non è così, nel senso che lo hanno preso da un sito
<Match> (xfce)
<glpiana> Match, è nei repo. controlla cosa hai installato con: apt-cache policy brewtarget
<Match> si esce elenco
<glpiana> !paste | Match
<ubot-it> Match: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roby_> sono match : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055067/
<glpiana> roby_, puoi prendere una schermata dell'applicazione?
<glpiana> !image | roby_
<ubot-it> roby_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roby_> http://imgur.com/ru4Zg34 IMMAGINE
<Match> mho ho fatto tutto con nick _roby: qualche idea ?
<Match> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055067/
<Match> http://imgur.com/ru4Zg34
<glpiana> Match, dpkg -l | grep libqt4-svg
<Match> non fa niente in apparenza
<glpiana> Match, sudo apt-get install libqt4-svg
<Match> pare che non c'è il pacchetto qt4
<Match> grazie glpiana
<Match> mancava la lib qt
<ciccio> ciao a tutti! c'è qualcuno disponibile per discutere di un problema di musica ?
<Match> grazie a tutti
<glpiana> !qualcuno | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ciccio> Non riesco a sincronizzare per bene ardour,rosegarden e hydrogen nonostante abbia seguito passao passo la guida di stefano  droghetti riguardo  la configurazione di Jack
<Rock92> Buonasera ragazzi, ubuntu non mi legge l'HD esterno (e neanche windows)... a questo punto vorrei sapere se è problema dei sistemi operativi o il mio PC non supporta gli HD esterni
<Rock92> ho un pc del 2007: intel core 2 duo 1.87 ghz 3 gb ram
<Rock92> p.s la spia dell'HD esterno c'è ma non lo vuole leggere .-.
<cristian_c> Rock92: specifica quale ubuntu stai utilizzando
<Rock92> scusa, 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> Rock92: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Rock92: e digita dmesg | pastebinit
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056693/
<cristian_c> Rock92: digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> incolla sempre l'output su pastebin
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056703/
<cristian_c> Rock92: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056724/
<cristian_c> Rock92: postalo tutto
<Rock92> mi da solo 6 righe, le stesse che ti ho mandato nel link
<cristian_c> Rock92: posta tutto compreso il comando
<Rock92> il comando che ho dato è: lsusb && lsusb -t | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Rock92: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056759/
<cristian_c> Rock92: posta tutto compreso il comando
<Rock92> ho dato questo: lsusb && lsusb -t cristian_c
<Rock92> con pastebinit ovviamente
<cristian_c> Rock92: copia tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> Rock92: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | Rock92
<ubot-it> Rock92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rock92> scusa tanto cristian_c se ho detto che ho dato quel comando perchè devo postarlo?
<cristian_c> Rock92: perché è incompleto
<Rock92> vabene, rifaccio
<cristian_c> ho specificato 'posta tutto, compreso il comando'
<cristian_c> il comando non c'è nell'output, quindi devi ancora farlo
<cristian_c> Rock92: oppure una schermata
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056778/
<cristian_c> Rock92: dmesg
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056795/
<Rock92> non so perchè è come se mancasse una parte con il comando... eppure ho selezionato tutto dal terminale
<cristian_c> Rock92: scusa, ma quante volte hai scollegato il disco?
<Rock92> l'ho sempre tenuto collegato all'usb... mai scollegato
<cristian_c> Rock92: si disconnette continuamente
<cristian_c> Rock92: controlla il cavo
<cristian_c> Rock92: a quante porte l'hai collegato?
<Rock92> il cavo è ok, la spia è fissa... è collegato a una sola porta usb
<cristian_c> Rock92: non hai provato con le altre porte?
<cristian_c> Rock92: il cavo è ok perchè?
<Rock92> no, provo e ti dico subito
<Rock92> il cavo è ok perchè è integro e ben inserito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Rock92: non significa
<cristian_c> non dare per scontato cose
<Rock92> sul portatile funziona benissimo cristian_c ... qui sul fisso invece no!
<cristian_c> Rock92: hai provato adesso?
<Rock92> lo uso sempre sul portatile e funziona
<cristian_c> anche ora?
<Rock92> cambio pc e qui non funziona
<Rock92> sisi
<cristian_c> Rock92: non hai provato con le altre porte?
<Rock92> si, niente da fare
<cristian_c> Rock92: ma che porte hai sul pc?
<Rock92> usb 2.0
<cristian_c> quante?
<Rock92> 4
<cristian_c> Rock92: collega il disco a una porta 2.0 e digita: dmesg
<Rock92> già fatto prima cristian_c ... sono tutte e 4 porte 2.0
<cristian_c> Rock92: si collega a uhci
<cristian_c> Rock92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056778/
<Rock92> che significa? questo è arabo per me
<cristian_c> sono tutte porte usb 1.1
<Rock92> sta sbagliando porta?
<cristian_c> vedo quattro porte usb 1.1
<cristian_c> sul tuo pc
<Rock92> ma sono 2.0... non capisco perchè il pc riconosce ciò
<cristian_c> Rock92: che pc è?
<Rock92> fisso... intel core 2 duo 3 gb ram
<cristian_c> Rock92: le porte sono saldate su scheda madre?
<cristian_c> o hai un controller su pci?
<Rock92> quella che sto usando adesso si
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Rock92: le porte sono saldate su scheda madre?
<cristian_c> e intendo tutte le porte
<Rock92> due dirette sulla scheda madre e altre due sul frontale del case
<cristian_c> Rock92: mi dai il nome della mobo?
<Rock92> https://www.asus.com/it/Motherboards/P5PL2E/
<cristian_c> 8 USB 2.0 ports /USB1.1 ports
<Rock92> quindi cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Rock92: sudo lshw
<Rock92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057050/
<cristian_c> Rock92: confermo, tutte porte usb 1.1
<Rock92> ah bene! mai saputo o.o
<cristian_c> lol
<Rock92> fantastico
<Rock92> grazie della pazienza dunque cristian
<cristian_c> Rock92: magari, le 2.0 sono opzionali
<Rock92> avrei dovuto dirlo al momento dell'acquisto hahah
<cristian_c> Rock92: ma scusa, non hai controllato questa cosa in windows?
<Rock92> sisi ho controllato
<cristian_c> Rock92: ma se è del 2007...
<Rock92> non funziona
<cristian_c> Rock92: cosa esce in 'gestione perfiferiche'?
<Rock92> mah non ricordo, so solo che non legge neanche la
<cristian_c> Rock92: bene, per accertarti della cosa, controlla là
<Rock92> vabene, tornerò  per aggiornamenti :)
<Rock92> buonasera ;)
<Airnoth> Ciao a tutti, scusatemi! Sono l'unico che non riesce a scaricare Ubuntu dalla home?
<Airnoth> Da dove posso scaricarlo in alternativa? Ci sono altri mirror?
<Sinestci> una buona sera a tutti
<Sinestci> ieri ho istallato ubuntu nel mio portatile hp
<Sinestci> ma oggi mi sono accorto che le casse si sentono pianissimo in confronto a quando avevo windows potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Sinestci: controlla alsamixrr
<cristian_c> Sinestci: digita alsamixer in un terminale
<Sinestci> è tutto al max
<cristian_c> Sinestci: posta una schermata
<Sinestci> se faccio dalle impostazioni supera il limite del 100%
<Sinestci> si sente più forte ma rischio di rompere le casse
<Sinestci> ok
<Sinestci> come si fà lo screen
<Sinestci> in ubuntu?
<niconiconico> Come mai dopo aver configurato per bene jack seguendo la guida di stefano droghetti, Ardour funziona da solo e invece rosegarden e Hydrogen sono in sincronia?
<niconiconico> Dovrebbero  funzionare tutti in sicronia.. Uso ubuntu studio.
<Sinestci> http://imgur.com/dck7h7h
<Sinestci> queste sono le impostazioni
<sinestic> SOno caduto scusate
<niconiconico> penso che sta apposto alsamixer
<sinestic> si
<sinestic> che potrebbe essere allora?
<sinestic> ma piano piano
<sinestic> si sente
<niconiconico> http://imgur.com/VvCoB0v ecco
<sinestic> cos+è?
<niconiconico> si sente l'audio, il probleme è la sincronia tra i tre programmi: Ardour, Rosegarden e Hydrogen
<sinestic> e cm risolvo?
<sinestic89> Ribuonasera
<sinestic89> ragazzi ho un problema con winzoz le casse del mio hp si sentivano benissimo ora con ubuntu
<sinestic89> vanno ma
<sinestic89> si sentono piano
<sinestic89> e alsamixer è ok come faccio?
<AlexProgrammer> salve a tutti, io avrei un problema molto strano, ho assemblato un pc desktop , ed è tutto funzionante, subito ho provato ad istallarci ubuntu ma non visualizzavo nulla sullo schermo, poi ho provato con mettendo una vecchia scheda video che avevo e funzionava, successivamente ho rimontato quella montata e istallato windows 8.1 e funziona, oggi ho r
<AlexProgrammer> iprovato ad istallare ubuntu e sta volta mi ha fatto tutto il percorso di istallazione ma a processo avvenuto , provando a selezionare il sistema operativo da far partire mi vedo schermo nero col puntatore del mouse per 10 secondi e dopo allo schermo non arriva nulla e non si avvia.... avete qualche idea del motivo ? mi chiedo perche se al posto di
<AlexProgrammer>  istallare ubuntu lo provo solo sembra funzionare tutto?
<cristian_c> AlexProgrammer: quindi, in live va?
<AlexProgrammer> funziona solo la versione di prova :(
<cristian_c> AlexProgrammer: che gpu ha?
<Sinestic89> buona sera a tutti
<AlexProgrammer> sul momento non saprei dire
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-12
<Davix246> Salve, è oramai da qualche tempo che il mio portatile Acer accusa un problema con la luminosità dello schermo. Infatti ogni qualvolta che cerco di regolare la luminosità, i comandi sembrano non rispondere.
<Davix246> Sul mio portatile ho l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, cioè Ubuntu 15.04
<Davix246> Ho provato a consultare il Forum e applicare i consigli che mi sono stati dati, ma con risultati del tutto nulli.
<glpiana> Davix246: cosa hai già provato?
<Davix246> Ho usato il Terminale inserendo dei codici che ho trovato sul Forum, che mi diceva che potevano essere i tasti FN non riconosciuti
<Davix246> Ho seguito il procedimento, ma non mi ha portato ad alcun risultato
<glpiana> Davix246: oki, quindi non hai inserito opzioni in file relativi alla configurazione di grub
<glpiana> Davix246: prova a seguire questo suggerimento, anche se il tuo portatile non dovesse essere preciamente quel modellohttp://askubuntu.com/questions/288061/how-to-fix-acer-aspire-4736z-back-light-brightness-control-in-ubuntu-13-04:
<Davix246> Oddio, non saprei dire, però tra i codici che ho inserito c'era "sudo cp /etc/default/grub /opt" e anche nel secondo codice che ho inserito c'era "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<Davix246> "grub" è presente in entrambi i comandi, quindi qualcosa devo aver pur fatto sulla configurazione di grub, no?
<Davix246> Ho eseguito le indicazioni che mi hai dato. Adesso devo riavviare il computer. Se non funzionasse ritornerò semmai sulla chat. Grazie mille!
<acrostos> ciao ragazzi, come faccio a capire quale è la partizione su cui installato lubuntu dalla finestra delle risorse? in entrambe c'è windows e mi manca una partizione da 40gb che non vedo :)
<Carlin0> acrostos, a sinistra in alto vedi home o filesystem ?
<Carlin0> acrostos, intendi vederla da win o da lubuntu ?
<vincenzoml> Ciao a tutti, ho il portatile in legacy mode, e ci avevo già installato ubuntu una volta accanto ad arch, ma ora non mi fa il boot da usb in legacy, solo in uefi. Ho messo l'immagine di ubuntustudio 15.04 su usb con unetbootin
<vincenzoml> Non penso cambi nulla per via del fatto che è ubuntustudio, ho provato anche con elementary ma è lo stesso
<sak> salve, qualcuno può darmi unamano ? ho installato ubuntu 14.04 64 bit su un notebook con un i3 e 4 gb di ram ma risulta estremamente lento
<sak> non c'è nessuno?
<Roby1981> salve a tutti. gentilmente mi aiutereste a installare ubuntu off-line. ho scaricato la iso lanciato wubi ma senza connessione (che non dispongo)  non ma, come si può fare ? Grazie!
<glpiana> Roby1981: come mai scegli di installare con wubi?
<Roby1981> vorrei provarlo al completo e poi installarlo in dual-boot o singolo.
<glpiana> Roby1981: per provarlo, a mio parere, è meglio usarlo da cd/usb. wubi scrive su partizione ntfs e non è granchè per farsi una idea
<Roby1981> ti riferisci al live, giusto?
<ubuntuboyz> Scusate, io ho Ubuntu sul mio PC e vorrei reinstallarlo sullo stesso pc, come posso fare?
<ubuntuboyz> Vorrei rifare l'installazione
<Roby1981> o chiavetta o cd
<glpiana> ubuntuboyz: esegui nuovamente l'installazione. ti dovrebbe riconoscere quello presente e proporti di sovrascriverlo. l
<glpiana> Roby1981: sì
<Roby1981> glpiana: concordo con questa idea. vorrei provarlo interamente installando tutti i device presenti. giusto per essere sicuri
<Roby1981> ecco perchè wubi
<Carlin0> Roby1981, wubi è abbastanza sconsigliato da parecchi problemini
<Roby1981> avevo sentito anche questo, volevo solo provare l'interezza del S.O. prima dell'installazione vera e propria.
<glpiana> Roby1981: in ogni caso, dovrebbe vederti la LAN
<Roby1981> sicuramente mi sono espresso male. la connessione la vede sia wifi che lan. il pc in cui dovrei installare ubuntu non ha proprio connessione , internet non ce proprio.
<glpiana> puoi comunque provare a installare. male che vada lo disinstalli
<Roby1981> il problema e che senza internet non mi va l'installazione
<glpiana> si blocca? dove?
<Roby1981> dopo che scelgo la destinazione, inserisco 2 volte la password e do il via all'installazione, compaiono 2 barre di avanzamento  pochi secondi dopo  mi da errore e  non prosegue. se faccio la stessa procedura su pc connesso vedo le barre di avanzamento .
<glpiana> allora devi trovare il modo di collegare il pc. anche perchè con un pc fuori rete non ci fai molto con ubuntu
<Roby1981> ok ma l'installazione posso farla senza internet
<glpiana> Roby1981: scusami, hai appena detto che non ci riesci
<Roby1981> allora ho 2 pc. pc1 connesso a internet l'installazione va. pc 2 senza connessione non va
<glpiana> quindi si deduce che senza connessione non si possa fare
<Roby1981> la domanda era: posso installare una distro senza usare una connessione?
<Mr_Pan> Roby1981, si se hai un supporto cd o usb . non scaricherai aggiornamenti .
<Roby1981> esempio: windows si installa anche senza connessione basta il cd. si possono far coesistere 2 versioni di windows differenti installandoli direttamente dal  cd.
<Roby1981> mr_Pan: ok quello che voleva sapere era proprio questo. Come si fa?
<Carlin0> Roby1981, ma questa installazione che non riesci a fare perchè si blocca la fai con wubi ?
<Roby1981> Carlin0: si. la stessa procedura la faccio sul pc con internet e non si blocca.
<Carlin0> Roby1981, cmq non credo la differenza tra i 2 pc sia solo la connessione , avranno sicuramente caratteristiche diverse
<Roby1981> si, sono diverse, (quello connesso) usa Intel pentium inside dual-core 3,4+3,4. ram 4gb 64 bit. mentre l'altro (non connesso)  e mono core
<Roby1981> un'altra cosa se sul pc connesso, mentre installa con wubi disattivo internet si blocca anche quella installazione
<Carlin0> mono core .... cpu e ram ?
<Roby1981> un processore 3.4 64 bit e 4gb di ram
<Carlin0> monocore 64 bit ?
<Roby1981> si
<glpiana> Roby1981: con wubi su entrambi?
<Roby1981> glpiana: si
<Mr_Pan> ma perchè wubi ... OMG,,,
<glpiana> Mr_Pan: vai a capire...
<Roby1981> l'avevo spiegato prima... scusami
<glpiana> Roby1981: ovviamente non metti spunti ad aggiornamenti e software proprietario
<Roby1981> guardando bene l'installazione (se può servire) ho notato che wubi non mi installa la 15.04 ma 14.04 anche se la iso completa è la  15.04
<Mr_Pan> Roby1981, un consiglio... hai scaricato la ISO.. creati un cd/dvd/usb e installa da li..senza passare da Wubi . vivrai più felice e tranquillo :D
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | Roby1981
<glpiana> non c'è ubot
<Mr_Pan> ah ok
<Roby1981> vorrei, ma quello cui sto cercando di convertire a ubuntu non vuole modifiche chissà come...
<Roby1981> è un mac sfegatato, e l'unico pc che posso usare e quello, ma con la promessa di non sconvolgere il tutto.
<Mr_Pan> Roby1981, modifiche di cosa ? parliamo di Live ... ti crei un cd/usb di avvio ... riavvii dal supporto e testi Ubuntu live senza toccare nulla
<Roby1981> mr_Pan: lo so cosa ti riferisci. ma lui vuole vederlo in funzione di tutto. stampamante, scanner, masterizzatore ecc.
<glpiana> Roby1981: lo fai anche da live
<Roby1981> come?
<Roby1981> posso usare anche wine?
<Mr_Pan> Roby1981, una cosa per volta.. ora che c'entra Wine  ...
<f843d0> Roby1981: live hai il sistema caricato in memoria volatile. Ma nessuno vieta di installare cups (printer), xsane (scanner), k3b/brasero (burning)
<glpiana> Roby1981: esattamente come lo faresti da wubi.
<Roby1981> wine mi serve perchè vuole usare un programma che gira sotto win.
<Carlin0> ma non è meglio se usa direttamente win ?
<glpiana> Roby1981: quinid vorresti mettere ubuntu sotto windows per far girare un programma di windows=
<glpiana> ?
<Mr_Pan> ha detto che ha un MAC ...
<glpiana> e wubi gira su mac?
<Roby1981> mr-pan: pc principale Mac, pc secondario quello in questione win7 HP
<Mr_Pan> Roby1981, ok...devi installare su HP ...
<Mr_Pan> hai la iso ... crea un cd di avvio con la iso e testa l'HP ...
<Roby1981> per Hp intendo Home premium non marca
<Mr_Pan> o k
<Mr_Pan> hai la iso ... crea il cd/usb avviabile e testa la live di Ubuntu
<Roby1981> ci provo. grazie
<Roby1981> un ultima cosa eventualmente lo converto posso installare ubuntu su partizione creata in windows con fat ntfs, o gestisce ubuntu il tutto ?
<boycott> Ho problemi con il gestore di archivi file roller su ubuntu 14.04 , creo l'archivio,ma dopo non mi fa piu aggiungere altri file si blocca        https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CKZ4IvWPRS2d7IVQcbqF
<boycott> questo e l'errore http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=hwhjxx&s=8#.VctYArPxtz0
<oldman> salve, qualcuno mi aiuta? devo installare ubuntu 12.04 lts italiano su una macchina vecchia ma non riesco a scaricarlo da nessuna parte
<oldman> ...
<cecchini> buon pomeriggio
<cecchini> ho bisogno di una dritta
<cecchini> ciao cristian buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> !ciao
<cecchini> cristian posso farti una domanda?
<cecchini> e una cosa veloce
<cristian_c> cecchini: non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta
<cecchini> ok
<cristian_c> che sia in linea col topic
<cristian_c> fai la tua domanda, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<cecchini> si allora sono riuscito a procurarmi un pc per formattarlo con ubuntu
<cecchini> sicoome procedo in settimana
<cristian_c> cecchini: non è tuo?
<cecchini> se io lo formatto con ubuntu istallando solo ed esclusivamente ubuntu sull'hd principale
<cecchini> diciamo di si ma potrebbero richiedermelo
<cecchini> allora la domanda è questa se lo formatto con ubuntu
<cecchini> se me lo richiedessero
<cecchini> posso poi reinstallare il vecchio sistema operativo window
<cecchini> o potrebbe riscontrare qualche problema
<cecchini> relativo alla sovrascrittura di qualcosa tipo bootloader o quant'altro
<cristian_c> cecchini: non ho idea di quali partizioni siano presenti sul pc
<cecchini> io cancellerei tutto
<cristian_c> il punto è quali partizioni tocchi
<cristian_c> cecchini: come mai?
<cecchini> perche voglio usare solo ubuntuy
<cristian_c> lol
<cecchini> l'ho procurato per questo scopo
<cecchini> haahaha
<cecchini> devo fare un pc solo ed esclusivamente ubuntu
<cecchini> senza virtualbox o quant altro
<cristian_c> cecchini: ok, ma non capisco perché eliminare altre eventuali partizioni. necessarie
<cecchini> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> cecchini: 'devo'?
<cecchini> perche voglio sfruttare tutto l'hd
<cecchini> il mio quesito è che
<cecchini> se questo mi richiede il pc
<cristian_c> cecchini: ok, ma in caso di ripristino è meglio stare attenti a quello che si tocca
<cecchini> possin che sendio
<cecchini> in che senso
<cecchini> ti spiego la mia paura allora io formatto tasto destro su hd e installo ubuntu come se fosse un cd vergine con le rispettive partizioni
<cecchini> se questo mi richiede il pc
<cecchini> posso fare
<cecchini> tasto destro formatta
<cecchini> e installo win
<cristian_c> cecchini: io non so chi ti richiede tutto ciò, ma una schermata della tabella delle partizioni sarebbe utile
<cecchini> quindi come mi consigli di procedere
<cristian_c> leggi sopr
<cecchini> ok
<cecchini> ma il problema potrebbe essere la sovrascrittura del bootloader di windows?
<cristian_c> cecchini: finché non si ha un solo dato reale, è inutile star qui a girarci i pollici
<akis24> cecchini: farci vedere qualcosa da disco live che ne dici ?  apri gparted e posta una schermata  cristian_c  vuole vedere come è combinato l'hard-disk  e posta l'immagine  su    http://prnt.sc/   e poi ci posti il link in canale
<cecchini> capisco, allora nel caso prima di procedere provvedo ad usare la presente live per catturare la schermata con gparted. Grazie :?
<cecchini> :)
<akis24> prego
<cristian_c> cecchini: esatto
<dario77> salve
<dario77> vorrei passare ad ubuntu ma ho la necessità di mantenere office per motivi di lavoro
<dario77> credo sia un'esigenza comune. come si può risolvere questo problema?
<Mr_Pan> dario77, dual boot dire ... non ti so dire come vada Office usato con Wine da Ubuntu
<cristian_c> dario77: oppure macchina virtuale, se il pc lo consente
<cristian_c> dario77: poi c'è anche office online, se proprio devi
<Mr_Pan> esigenza comune ? libreoffice fa il suo sporco lavoro per le cose basilari
<Mr_Pan> oppur eOffice 365 online
<dario77> proprio devo e devo anche mantenere un alto livello di compatibilità
<dario77> cioè non posso permettermi di perdere formattazioni, commenti e cose di questo tipo
<dario77> purtroppo
<dario77> il dual boot l'ho provato ma non ha molto senso
<dario77> considerando che voglio veramente chiudere con windows
<dario77> e purtroppo sui file ci devo lavorare anche offline
<Mr_Pan> dario77, ok quindi ricapitolando : macchina Win virtuale (se il tuo pc lo permette) o Office 365 online
<akis24> dario77: dipende da che cosa fai con office  su ubuntu avresti libreoffice che potrebbe importare  i lavori salvati fino a determinate versioni di office  ma è da verificare prima di far guai
<dario77> sono consapevole di chiedere l'impossibile ma magari...
<Mr_Pan> *365
<dario77> ho un caro collega che usa openoffice e ogni volta che lavoriamo sugli stessi file sono casini
<dario77> vorrei capire meglio questo cosa della macchina virtuale
<Mr_Pan> dario77, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc processore e ram  ?
<dario77> è un hp i7
<dario77> ram non ricordo, credo 8gb
<dario77> penso regga esperimenti di questo tipo
<cristian_c> dario77: dì al tuo collega di non salvare in odt o in xls, magari vi fate un favore a vicenda
<Mr_Pan> dario77, ti puoi spostare su #ubuntu-it-chat per favore  ?
<dario77> no, fidati... si perdono formattazioni e per chi scrive articoli è un grande problema
<Mr_Pan> continuiamo di la
<dario77> ok fatto
<Vincenzo> Buona sera ragazzi,ho istallaro nel mio netbook i5 hp ubuntu,tutto vá alla perfezione ma l audio delle casse per sentirsi forte devo mettere la spunta aumenta volume più del 100% è normale?
<Vincenzo> Succede qualcosa alle casse ci sono altre soluzioni?
<cristian_c> Vincenzo: un altro utente se non sbaglio aveva chiesto aiuto sullo stesso problema
<cristian_c> ieri mi pare
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<JACK3viso> su può chiedere anche sulle derivate?
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: le derivate ufficiali sono quelle elencate nella pagina derivate sul sito di ubuntu
<JACK3viso> quelle ufficiali
<JACK3viso> intendo
<JACK3viso> xubuntu e ubuntu
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: ubuntu non è una derivaya
<cristian_c> xubuntu lo è
<JACK3viso> intendo posso chiedere su xubuntu
<JACK3viso> su questo canale
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> puoi domandare per tutte le derivate ufficiali
<JACK3viso> xubuntu ha delle caratteristiche in meno rispetto ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> non è questione di meno o più
<JACK3viso> non riesco a capire
<JACK3viso> molti tecnici informatici
<JACK3viso> con cui parlano dicono di installare ubuntu rispetto a xubuntu
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: ma se hai problemi con xubuntu,  fai pure la tua domanda tecnica
<JACK3viso> in sostanza tra i due perdo in funzionalità
<JACK3viso> oppure entrambi sono uguali
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: provale entrambi in live
<cristian_c> entrambe
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: sul sito di ubuntu è pure ben spiegata la differenza
<cristian_c> alla pagina derivstr
<cristian_c> derivate
<JACK3viso> ma ubuntu software center su xubuntu lo stesso numero di applicativi o sono inferiori
<JACK3viso> nel senso ce ne sono di più di meno o uguali ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: software center è un programma
<cristian_c> i repository di ubuntu e derivate sono identici
<JACK3viso> altro problema
<JACK3viso> c'e' un programma che permette la disinstallazione di programmi non presenti sul Software center
<JACK3viso> nel senso al momento linux per un principiante
<JACK3viso> è parecchio ostico se voglio installare e disinstallare
<JACK3viso> c'e' una guida a tal proposito
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: non è molto consigliabile installate applicazioni al di fuori del software center
<cristian_c> Vincenzo: se eri tu ieri, il link allo screenshot non è valido
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: di quale programma necessiti?
<JACK3viso> un disinstallatore su windows esiste
<JACK3viso> su ubuntu esiste un qualcosa che mi permette di eliminare un programma
<cristian_c> è una domanda o un'affermazione?
<JACK3viso> domanda
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: di quale programma necessiti?
<cristian_c> perché ancora non ho capito quale programma vorresti installare
<cristian_c> al di fuori del software center
<JACK3viso> si
<JACK3viso> se io installo ad esempio un qualcosa al di fuori
<JACK3viso> esiste un programma intuitivo
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: di quale programma necessiti?
<JACK3viso> per disinstallarlo senza riga di comando
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: installi i programmi a riga di comando, dibsolito?
<JACK3viso> i programmi presenti al di fuori ubuntu software center
<JACK3viso> ti danno delle righe di comando da digitare
<JACK3viso> ma lo faccio bovinamente
<cristian_c> perché ancora non ho capito quale programma vorresti installare
<cristian_c> al di fuori del software center
<JACK3viso> ti sto dicendo
<cristian_c> sono 5minuti
<JACK3viso> se ho installato un programma ad di fuori del software center
<JACK3viso> ho un casino a disinstallarlo
<cristian_c> che ancora non è noto quale programma vorresti installare, al di fuori del software center
<JACK3viso> al momento nessuno
<cristian_c> o magari è un indovinello il tuo, in quel caso mi scuso
<JACK3viso> ma installado skype
<JACK3viso> mi ha mandato in palla xubuntu
<JACK3viso> e l'ho reinstallato
<JACK3viso> il sistema
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: ,skype è presente nei repository di ubuntu
<JACK3viso> io avevo preso un pacchetto
<JACK3viso> .deb
<JACK3viso> e seguendo una guida l'ho installato
<JACK3viso> è apparso na sfilza di pacchetti
<JACK3viso> e poi al termine errore ecc..
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto, ma skype è nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<JACK3viso> la mia domanda
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: 'e seguendo una guida...'
<JACK3viso> non esiste un programma che scova le cazzate fatte da me
<JACK3viso> e le elimina
<JACK3viso> nel senso un UNINSTALLER
<JACK3viso> o simile
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: per caso era la guida della documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu o del wiki di ubuntu?
<JACK3viso> penso di no
<JACK3viso> di qualche altro lo ammetto
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: i deb si disinstallano non soltanto tramite riga di comando
<cristian_c> pure con gdebi, o semplicemente il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> consulta la doc e il wiki ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> prima di installare cose
<JACK3viso> adesso cerco di vedere qualcosa
<JACK3viso> e va be
<JACK3viso> si cerca di esperimentare
<JACK3viso> sto agli inizi
<JACK3viso> grazie per le risposte cristian_c
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: ottimo, addentrati, ma prendi le precauzipni
<JACK3viso> Buona serata
<cristian_c> come in tutte le cose
<cristian_c> di niente
<Sinestic> Buonasera a tutti raga
<Sinestic> ma per caso in ubuntu 14.4 è possibile modificre il caricamento con i pallini ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Sinestic: ah, sei vincenzo
<cristian_c> ecco chi mi ricordava....
<Sinestic> sisi
<Sinestic> ho avuto due problemini
<Sinestic> con la connessione
<Sinestic> avevo il cubo
<Sinestic> ora mi sn messo a casa
<Sinestic> con adsl
<niconiconico> ciao a tutti ragazzi, vorrei passare a xubuntu ma ho avuto un problema. In pratica ho usato unetbootin per creare l'usb con l'iso. Poi all'avvio l'installazione non parte proprio rimanendo bloccata  su schermo nero e scritte  come un terminale. Quale puo essere la causa?
<cristian_c> Sinestic: per alsamixer, dovresti postare una schermata
<Sinestic> l ho postata
<Sinestic> ieri mi hanno detto che è ok
<cristian_c> Sinestic: il link non risultava valido
<Sinestic> ah
<Sinestic> riprovo
<cristian_c> ok
<niconiconico> alternative a unetbootin?
<cristian_c> niconiconico: da quale os?
<niconiconico> da ubuntu studio cristian
<cristian_c> niconiconico: quindi vorresti creare una usb bootable di ubuntu da ubuntu studio?
<niconiconico> per di piu non mi legge l'usb ora anche dopo formattato in fat32. Penavo a un alternativa di unetbootin
<niconiconico> si da ubuntu studio a xubuntu
<Sinestic> http://it.tinypic.com/r/2w36c7a/8
<Sinestic> questo è alsamixer
<cristian_c> niconiconico: dovrebbe essere preinstallato usb disk creator, controlla
<niconiconico> ok
<cristian_c> Sinestic: volevi incrementare il volume?
<Sinestic> io portndolo
<Sinestic> + del 100%
<Sinestic> sento abbastanza bene le casse
<Sinestic> ma mi spavento di spaccare tutto
<cristian_c> Sinestic: non hai postato tutti i canali di alsaixer
<Sinestic> a me quando digito alsamixer
<Sinestic> quello spunta
<Sinestic> xD
<cristian_c> Sinestic: isa freccia destra e sinistra
<cristian_c> per spostarti tra i canali
<niconiconico> Sinestic: con il tasto tab cambi da "riproduzione" a "cattura"
<Sinestic> a ok
<Sinestic> xD
<cristian_c> niconiconico: concentrati sul tuo problema, il tasto tab non serve
<niconiconico> cristian ho trovato un altro "creatore dischi di avvio" provo questo
<cristian_c> in questo caso
<Sinestic> metto tutto cristian?
<cristian_c> niconiconico: si, 'creatore dischi di avvio' è esattamente usb disk creator
<niconiconico> pensavo fosse stato utile pardon
<cristian_c> è lo stesso programma
<niconiconico> si nfatti non ho fatto caso alla traduzione .-.
<Sinestic> http://it.tinypic.com/r/f4h4k1/8
<Sinestic> http://it.tinypic.com/r/16jrjo0/8
<Sinestic> credo di aver postato tutto
<cristian_c> Sinestic: hai problemi in registrazione?
<Sinestic> solo di volume
<Sinestic> la registrazione
<Sinestic> non l ho provata
<cristian_c> Sinestic: per favore, torna alla schermata riproduzione
<cristian_c> e posta i canali che restano
<Sinestic> okay
<tony_> ho un problema Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti
<tony_> I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<tony_> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tony_> Questo è un errore irreversibile e lascerà i pacchetti in uno stato inutilizzabile. Potrebbe essere necessario controllare la connessione a Internet e quindi rimuovere e reinstallare i pacchetti per risolvere il problema.
<IkutoXIkuto> Buona sera a tutti, volevo solo una piccola info, ^^ penso sia una domanda stupida ma va bn
<IkutoXIkuto> volevo fare la richiesta del cd da parte della community, ma volevo sapere una volta inviato il tutto, quando mi restituiscono il cd con la copia di ubunt, sul cd sarà presente una cover o mi rimandano il cd bianco con il sistema al interno?
<Ikuto> volevo fare la richiesta del cd da parte della community, ma volevo sapere una volta inviato il tutto, quando mi restituiscono il cd con la copia di ubunt, sul cd sarà presente una cover o mi rimandano il cd bianco con il sistema al interno?
<eros> salve, diversi problemi con flash player, ho dovuto installare ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-13
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno devo installare mailscanner ma seguendo l'apposita guida nel wiki al momento dell'installazione ho il seguente errore
<Mr_Pan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12068953/
<Mr_Pan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12068963/   <<<< questo è completo ! :D
<glpiana> ola
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, hola
<glpiana> ciao Mr_Pan
<maccalampo> Buongiorno
<maccalampo> Di nuovo buongiorno a tutti, c'è nessuno di voi che ha installato il kernel rt? Io l'ho installato per cercare di risolvere un problema di latenza che mi affligge nell'usare fldigi (programma radioamatoriale) ma sembra non cambiare niente.
<glpiana> maccalampo, hai installato anche il pacchetto  linux-lowlatency ?
<glpiana> o meglio ancora, hai fatto quanto scritto qui? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/KernelBassaLatenza
<maccalampo> Si, ma la latenza rimane, non tanto nella decodifica, ma quando devo trasmettere, quindi quando il programma deve generare le note audio che compongono il messaggio
<maccalampo> È una bega, qualcuno ci deve aver battuto il capo come me, ne sono sicuro
<Waterfall81> ciao a tutti
<Waterfall81> avrei bisogno di testare un pc. Disco fisso ventola memoria etc qualcuno sa una distribuzione che faccia questo?
<glpiana> Waterfall81, il check della memoria puoi  farlo dalla live di ubuntu. avvii, quando appaiono due icone in basso premi un tasto e dal menu che appare scegli il test della memoria
<glpiana> Waterfall81, per il check del disco, penso che una distribuzione valga l'altra, tutte hanno fsck e altri tool dedicati
<glpiana> Waterfall81, per la ventola non so dirti
<Waterfall81> Grazie il problema è che è proprio la ventola che mi preoccuba di piu sono quasi certa che non parta quando deve
<fra> ciao devo installare browser internet
<cristian_c> fra: ok
<fra> oppure aggiornare firefox ma non oesco
<fra> firefox che gia posiedo
<cristian_c> fra: firefox si aggiorna con i classici aggiornamenti automatici
<fra> ok
<fra> mi ha scaricato un file che ho decompresso e poi nn so come procedere
<cristian_c> fra: credo tu non abbia capito quello che ho scritto
<fra> ok
<cristian_c> fra: firefox si aggiorna automaticamente, se hai gli aggiornamenti di sistema attivati, cosa che è già di default
<romolo> buongiorno, potrei avere un elenco di notebook di fascia media compatibili con ubuntu?? grazie
<cristian_c> romolo: sul sito in inglese di ubuntu c'è una lista di hardware certificato
<cristian_c> romolo: ma in realtà non c'è una lista definita di laptop cpmpatibili
<romolo> potresti inviarmi il link, grazie!!
<cristian_c> quindi semmai ti conviene fare una ricerca sul web riguardo il laptop che ti interessa acquostare
<cristian_c> romolo: mi pare di aver capito che l'hardware certificato sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu è spesso datato, non so se hanno aggiornato la lista
<romolo> è quello che ho provato a fare ma poi non li ho trovati in commercio
<cristian_c> romolo: ripeto , la cosa migliore da fare è:
<cristian_c> 1) indivduare il laptop che ti interessa acquistare
<cristian_c> 2) fare una ricerca sul web in merito all'installazione di ubuntu su quel dispositivo
<romolo> ok, ti ringrazio del consiglio. buon ferragosto
<TheNibble> Salve
<TheNibble> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema che da quanto vedo da internet è abbastanza comune?
<glpiana> TheNibble, ci si può provare se ci dici qualcosa in più
<TheNibble> ho provato ad installare sia Ubuntu 14.04 che Elementary OS Freya, quando provo a selezionare "Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo", appaiono per qualche secondo le stringhe:
<TheNibble> 0.1731251 platform INT000:00: failed to clailm resource 0
<TheNibble> *0.173125]
<TheNibble> e subito sotto la stringa:
<TheNibble> 0.173125] acpi INT000:00: platform device creation failed: -16
<TheNibble> ho riprovato quindi a rifare l'installazione selezionando la modalità nomodeset
<TheNibble> poi quella acpi=off e noapic
<TheNibble> e infine solo acpi=off
<cristian_c> TheNibble: com'è stato creato il supporto live?
<TheNibble> Da chiavetta, tramite Rufus
<TheNibble> dopo queste stringhe lo schermo diventa nero
<cristian_c> !usbwin | TheNibble
<ubot-it> TheNibble: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<TheNibble> Quindi dovrei provare con questo software? Strano perché ieri Ubuntu era stato montato su un DVD ma mi dava lo stesso problema
<TheNibble> Infatti ieri da quel CD selezionando "nomodeset" l'installazione è stata effettuata, ma poi ho avuto questo problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=600916&p=4791069#p4791069
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ma il nomodeset non dipende dalla masterizzazione
<TheNibble> lo so
<cristian_c> TheNibble: quindi va bene o il dvd o l'usb creata con universal usb installer
<TheNibble> Si ma in entrambi i casi ho lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> TheNibble: il processore è a 64 bit?
<TheNibble> si
<cristian_c> TheNibble: se hai un vecchio bios lancia normalmente la live, uefi nob c'entra nulla
<cristian_c> non
<TheNibble> Ma ho sempre lanciato normalmente la live, non ho mai parlato di UEFI perché so che ho un vecchio Bios :D
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> se in live entri, qual è il problema?
<TheNibble> Facendo partire dal BIOS il supporto sul quale ho masterizzato la ISO (sia la chiavetta che il DVD), mi ritrovo alla schermata classica di installazione: quella dove ho:
<TheNibble> Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo
<cristian_c> TheNibble: non ti basta impostare nomodeset?
<TheNibble> Installa Ubuntu ecc ecc
<TheNibble> no non va
<TheNibble> ho già provato
<cristian_c> TheNibble: sembra che con la live tu entrassi
<TheNibble> ho anche provato con acpi=off e noapic
<cristian_c> sembrava
<TheNibble> e infine solo acpi=off
<TheNibble> ma il risultato non cambua
<TheNibble> scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa intendi per live?
<cristian_c> heNibble> Quindi dovrei provare con questo software? Strano perché ieri Ubuntu era stato montato su un DVD ma mi dava lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> <TheNibble> Infatti ieri da quel CD selezionando "nomodeset" l'installazione è stata effettuata, ma poi ho avuto questo problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=600916&p=4791069#p4791069
<TheNibble> Ah si ok ma poi mi dava quell'errore
<cristian_c> o l'hai installato o non l'hai installato
<cristian_c> TheNibble: poco fa hai detto che con nomodeset non andava
<TheNibble> Scusami, facciamo un po' di chiarezza XD
<TheNibble> Ti spiego meglio:
<TheNibble> Ieri ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 da un DVD, non selezionando niente mi si presentava il problema delle stringhe (0.1731251 platform INT000:00: failed to clailm resource 0 ecc ecc)
<TheNibble> selezionando con nomodeset
<TheNibble> l'installazione è partita
<TheNibble> solo che la risoluzione era bloccata sui 680x420
<TheNibble> quindi, credendi che il problema fosse dovuto al driver della scheda video e al fatto che prima avevo selezionato nomodeset, ho seguito questo post: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari e installato il driver di NVIDIA
<cristian_c> TheNibble: quindi significa che nomodeset va bene
<anlogamo73> Ciao, come posso intallare ubuntu? Ho provato in tanti modi ma non riesco a farlo e nemmeno a scaricarlo dal sito
<TheNibble> Solo che dopo aver riavviato si è presentato il problema descritto in quel topic
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ah, ecco, queato andava specificato chiaramente quando hai posto qui l problema
<cristian_c> anlogamo73: ma ti si è risposto nell'altro canale
<TheNibble> Oggi credendo fosse un problemea di Ubuntu ho provato ad installare Elementary OS Freya
<TheNibble> (So che è basato lo stesso su Ubuntu 14.04 ma ho voluto comunque provare :D )
<TheNibble> Masterizzato su USB tramite Rufus
<TheNibble> selezionando "Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo", sono apparse per qualche secondo le stringhe:
<TheNibble> 0.173125] platform INT000:00: failed to clailm resource 0
<TheNibble> 0.173125] acpi INT000:00: platform device creation failed: -16
<TheNibble> ho riprovato quindi a rifare l'installazione selezionando la modalità nomodeset
<TheNibble> poi quella acpi=off e noapic
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ma prima di fare quel che hai fatto, il sistema l'avevi comunque installato?
<TheNibble> e infine solo acpi=off ma da gli stessi risultati, ho provato anche a cambiare OS provando con Elementary, ma il risultato è lo stesso
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ti è stato già spiegato quali strumenti usare per l'installer
<TheNibble> Se intendi ieri, sì è partito una volta sola, dopo aver installato i drive non partiva più
<cristian_c> appunto
<TheNibble> cioè apparivano in sequenza solo quelle schermate descritte nel topic
<cristian_c> ma l'avevi comunque installato sull'hard disk, giusto?
<TheNibble> si
<cristian_c> TheNibble: attualmente suppongo sia ancora presente nell'hard disk
<TheNibble> No mi sa di no perché ora cancellato quella partizione ed estesa quella sul quale è installato Windows
<TheNibble> Perché ho voluto ripristinare tutto da zero
<TheNibble> *ora ho cancellato
<TheNibble> Perché credendo che quel problema fosse irrisolvibile ho preferito ritornare al punto di partenza e ricominciare tutto da capo
<TheNibble> http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/521674-installazione-ubuntu-problema-video.html
<TheNibble> Perché qui mi hanno consigliato di fare così ma non cambiava niente
<cristian_c> TheNibble: per favore, però, non postare qui link a risorse esterne
<TheNibble> scusami ma era per farti capire meglio la situazione
<cristian_c> TheNibble: 15.04?
<TheNibble> 14
<TheNibble> Scusami cristian_c sono uscito dalla chat ed entrato dal tablet così posso nel caso posso "agire" sul computer
<cristian_c> TheNibble: non usare la 14.04. se è quella che intendi
<cristian_c> TheNibble: scarica la 15.04
<TheNibble> Perchè? Non dovrebbe essere quella più stabile?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: potrebbero esserci appunto problemi con la 14.04.2, anche se in questi giorni è uscita la 14.04.3
<cristian_c> problemi di tipo grafico, intendo
<cristian_c> con xorg e il kernel aggiornati
<cristian_c> su una release più vecchia
<TheNibble> Ok ci provo
<krabador> iiiiin the nibble of the niiiiiiiiiiiight!!!!
<TheNibble> cristian_c la 15.04 parte
<TheNibble> Solo con nomodeset
<krabador> TheNibble, puoi indicare cpu/ram/schedavideo ?
<krabador> modelli precisi
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ok
<TheNibble> Ora sto sul desktop nella modalità prova, procede con la normale installazione?
<krabador> TheNibble, hai un uniposca viola?
<TheNibble> krabador il processore : intel core2 quad CPU Q8200 2.33GHz
<TheNibble> Ram 2GB
<TheNibble> NVIDIA G210M 512MB dedicati
<krabador> TheNibble, allora fa partire con nomodeset, la sessione di prova, e fa partire poi da li l'installazione
<TheNibble> Cosa faccio? Scarico gli aggiornamenti e i software di terze parti? O nessuno dei due? Oppure uno si e l'altro no?
<krabador> TheNibble, entrambi
<krabador> metti la spunta su entrambi
<TheNibble> Nella partizione sto dedicando 1GB alla memoria di swap e la partizione normale la sto usando come file system ext3 con journaling
<TheNibble> Va bene?
<TheNibble> *area di swap
<krabador> ext4
<krabador> ext4 con journaling
<krabador> TheNibble, stai facendo il partizionamento manuale?
<TheNibble> Si
<krabador> TheNibble, quanto spazio hai nell'hd?
<TheNibble> 1TB
<TheNibble> 500GB li ho dedicati a windows
<TheNibble> Gli altri 500 li sto dedicando a ubuntu
<krabador> TheNibble, allora fa una cosa, esci dalla procedura di installazione  carica gparted
<TheNibble> Come dovrei fare? Ormai ho già creato l'area di swap
<krabador> crea una partizione di 20gb ext4 per la root , una partizione di 2gb per la swap, e una partizione grande quanto ti pare per la home, anche tutto il resto del disco
<krabador> TheNibble, semplicemente esci dalla procedura di installazione
<krabador> che se hai fatto sessione di prova, ti consente di caricare altre cose
<TheNibble> Ok
<TheNibble> Sto su gparted
<TheNibble> Come faccio a dedicare 20GB ext4 alla root?
<TheNibble> Vado sulla partizione non allocata, faccio new
<TheNibble> E poi?
<TheNibble> Scusa l'ignoranza ma a cosa dovrebbe servire 2
<TheNibble> *servire 20 GB da dedicare alla root?
<krabador> TheNibble, in questo modo , gestire il sistema è molto piu' semplice, in caso di problem
<krabador> *problemi
<krabador> TheNibble, manda uno screenshot di cio' che appare in gparted
<krabador> !image | TheNibble
<ubot-it> TheNibble: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<TheNibble> Sto dal tablet sto facendo una foto
<TheNibble> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6h5P68UrSMGey2g2VaD2
<krabador> TheNibble, allora, cancella swap e root, crea la root come primaria, crea una partizione di tipo "estesa" in cui dentro ci crei la swap e la home
<krabador> TheNibble,  la swap la fai di 2gb, al momento di crearla gli assegni lo spazio, e la sposti nel grafico della finestra di creazione , tutta un fondo a destr
<krabador> *a
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zV1qsuv1TQtrxs3KkRKg
<krabador> TheNibble, hai letto i miei ultimi messaggi
<krabador> ?
<TheNibble1> Ciao sono sempre io ma connesso dal computer, così mi risulta più facile inviarti gli screenshot
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> per quello ti ho detto della sessione di proba
<krabador> *prova
<krabador> non ti avrei indicato direttamente di  mandare screen ;)
<TheNibble1> non ho capito quando dici di creare la swap assegnare lo spazio e spostarla nel grafico di creazione
<krabador> hai fatto caso che quando crei una partizione in gparted hai una finestra in cui ti chiede proprio quelle cose?
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pn0sGA0lSeCbkivVBj5S
<TheNibble1> intendi questa?
<krabador> no, quella da cui ti affacci, nella stanza
<krabador> :D
<TheNibble1> XD
<krabador> in "new size" metti la dimensione totale, che sarà 2048, per la swap
<krabador> hai creato la root?
<TheNibble1> si
<TheNibble1> da 20GB ext4
<krabador> se hai creato la root, di 20480 (20giga) , allora adesso crea la partizione estesa
<TheNibble1> creata
<krabador> the di tutto lo spazio disponibile?
<TheNibble1> ma non capisco quando tu parli del grafico della finestra di creazione
<krabador> sopra, è un grafico
<krabador> se assegni uno spazio inferiore a quello massimo
<krabador> puoi spostare, col mouse, la partizione
<krabador> in proporzione allo spazio disponibile rappresentato
<TheNibble1> ah intendi il rettangolo?
<krabador> stappato bottiglia, vuoi un po' :D ?
<TheNibble> Ahahahahah
<krabador> :D
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9HtnDChQwejYgr6Fzsiw
<TheNibble1> va bene così?
<krabador> beh, no
<krabador> considerando che te la sto mendando col grafico
<krabador> proprio per fare quello che non hai fatto
<krabador> ovvvero spostare la swap a destra, nel momento della creazione
<TheNibble1> credo di aver capito
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Gxa7NNJUTG6665YlQnYa
<krabador> molto bene
<krabador> applica le modifiche , premendo la v verde
<krabador> quando ha finito fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> e quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> ed assegni la root e la home, dalla schermata che ti apparirà
<krabador> quando arriva li, fa un fischio
<TheNibble1> nel frattempo una curiosità
<krabador> ah, ovviamente ricordati di mettere la spunta sia agli aggiornamenti che il software di terze parti
<TheNibble1> la risoluzione è bloccata su 1280x768
<TheNibble1> dopo si potrà aumentare la risoluzione?
<krabador> TheNibble, quando avrà finito , installerai il driver nvidia, che ti farà gestire tutto meglio
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kkF0fwUMTSdYtrQjfnW8
<TheNibble1> cosa faccio
<TheNibble1> ?
<TheNibble1> seleziono la root e la home?
<krabador> non hai letto i messaggi prima, no?
<krabador> <krabador> molto bene
<krabador> <krabador> applica le modifiche , premendo la v verde
<krabador> <krabador> quando ha finito fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> <krabador> e quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> <krabador> ed assegni la root e la home, dalla schermata che ti apparirà
<TheNibble1> si ok
<TheNibble1> ma come faccio ad assegnarli entrambi?
<krabador> TheNibble, se non applichi le modifiche in gparted, mi sa che parte una bella sessione di giramento di pollici
<krabador> ci sono campioni dalle tue parti?
<TheNibble> Scusami krabador sto avendo problemi con internet
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora
<krabador> applica modifiche gparted
<krabador> con pressione v verde
<krabador> poi fai partire l'installazione
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> molto bene
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> applica le modifiche , premendo la v verde
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> quando ha finito fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> e quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> ed assegni la root e la home, dalla schermata che ti apparirà
<TheNibble> Come faccio ad assegnare entrambe le partizioni?
<krabador> sei arrivato alla schermata in questione ?
<krabador> manda screenshot
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gfiQfffNRl6ryWApjE1N
<krabador> TheNibble, bene seleziona, /dev/sda3 , clicca su modifica, in basso a sinistra
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/A6n4c51IS0qOoEYd0WDg
<krabador> avrai una finestra , seleziona l'uso come "ext4 con journaling" e punto di mount " / "
<krabador> stessa cosa fai per home , con la differenza che punto di mount deve essere /home
<TheNibble1> formatto la partizione?
<krabador> puoi anche non farlo, visto che l'hai appena creata, ma metti la spunta su entrambi
<TheNibble1> ok
<krabador> sia per root che per home
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HtTBQj8RBCZt5kq8alSg
<krabador> molto bene , puoi proseguire
<TheNibble1> ok sta installando
<TheNibble> krabador ho riavviato, ubuntu è partito senza problemi ma la risoluzione massima è impostata sui 640x480
<krabador> TheNibble, software-properties-gtk , da terminale, controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<TheNibble> Cosa devo fare ora?
<TheNibble1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/7migaKBESO6m6ubIscGe
<krabador> seleziona il primo in alto nella lista
<krabador> TheNibble, fai fare poi riavvia
<TheNibble> Ok sta installando
<TheNibble> Ma l'altra volta facendo così non andava più
<krabador> incrocia le dita allora
<krabador> TheNibble, 15.04 ?
<TheNibble> Partivano in sequenza delle schermate bianche nere blu ecc ecc
<TheNibble> Speriam
<TheNibble> No 14
<TheNibble> Speriamo XD
<krabador> TheNibble, male
<krabador> TheNibble, 14.04.3 ?
<TheNibble> 14.04.2 LTS
<krabador> male
<krabador> o scarichi 14.04.3
<krabador> o 15.04
<krabador> mi dispiace.
<TheNibble> Ora sto provando la 15.04
<TheNibble> Prima avevo provato la 14.04.2 e non andava
<krabador> TheNibble, 14.04.3, è uscita già da qualche giorno, hai sbagliato a provare .2
<krabador> hai perso tempo
<TheNibble1> io ieri ho scaricato dal sito italiano ubuntu
<TheNibble1> e la versione fornita mi sa che era ed è la 14.04.2 LTS
<TheNibble1> cmq ora ha finito di installare il driver
<TheNibble1> riavvio?
<krabador> si
<TheNibble> Niente
<TheNibble> Le stesse schermate di ieri
<TheNibble> Prima di fare quelle schermate mi da queste stringhe di errore
<TheNibble> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nM7hNkjRsW373YerQzUw
<krabador> TheNibble, crtl alt f1 apre il terminale ?
<TheNibble> Si
<cristian_c> TheNibble: 15.04?
<TheNibble> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ma con i nouveau che risoluzione hai?
<TheNibble> Ora mi ha fatto un suono, credo di accesso a ubuntu (un battito di tamburi)
<TheNibble> Ma stanno sempre le schermate
<cristian_c> ok
<TheNibble> cristian_c 640x480
<cristian_c> TheNibble: se hai premuto ctrl+alt+f1 , fai il login nella shell tty e digita: startx
<cristian_c> TheNibble: pure sulla 15.04?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: oppure
<TheNibble> Dopo aver digitato startx riprendono le schermate
<TheNibble> crisitian_c 15.04
<cristian_c> TheNibble: echo blacklist acer-wmi | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf
<cristian_c> TheNibble: questo dopo essere entrato nella console tty
<TheNibble> Quindi sempre dopo aver fatto il login
<TheNibble> ?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: sì
<cristian_c> in tty
<TheNibble> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1UQmctKFSHeqylF2ESwP
<TheNibble> Mi appare questo
<akis24> TheNibble: appena cristian_c  legge ti risponde ..
<cristian_c> pensavo fosse uscito
<TheNibble> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> si stava aprendo la foto
<cristian_c> TheNibble: credo abbia funzionato, ma non ci metto la mano sul fuoco
<cristian_c> TheNibble: sudo reboot
<cristian_c> sempre da tty
<TheNibble> Niente
<TheNibble> Come prima
<TheNibble> Le stesse schermate che si ripetono in serie
<cristian_c> TheNibble: hai già riavviato?
<TheNibble> Si
<cristian_c> TheNibble: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf
<TheNibble> Mi da sempre blacklist acer-wmi
<TheNibble> Riavvio (con sudo reboot)?
<cristian_c> jmmmmmm
<cristian_c> TheNibble: modello di acer aio?
<cristian_c> non ricordo, se mi rammenti, meglio
<TheNibble> Acer Aspire Z5610
<TheNibble> È un All-in-One
<TheNibble> Ah ok con aio intendevi già all in one
<cristian_c> TheNibble: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613969/acpi-ppc-probe-failed-starting-version-219-nvidia
<TheNibble> Quindi? Cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: apri il link
<TheNibble> Si ok
<TheNibble> Ma quale parte seguo? Quella dove dice di immettere
<TheNibble> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-XXX
<TheNibble> ?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: allora, la prima cosa da fare, prima di immettere comandi nel terminale
<cristian_c> è leggere il testo che li circonda
<cristian_c> questo è un ottimo antidoto a danni accidentali
<TheNibble> Si era per capire quale parte seguire
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ma leggere tutto non ti fa male
<TheNibble> Avevo capito che quel XXX deve essere sostituito dalla versione del driver
<cristian_c> potresti pure imparare, accidentalmente
<cristian_c> TheNibble: sì, questo è chiaro
<TheNibble> Siccome diversi utenti l'hanno risolto in modo diverso, per evitare di fare danni volevo capire quale soluzione dovrei sceglkere
<cristian_c> TheNibble: fammi capire: con i nouveau nessun problema acpi ma problema risoluzione
<cristian_c> mentre con gli nvidia problema acpi
<cristian_c> giusto?
<TheNibble> Scusami ma non so cosa intendi per acpi
<TheNibble> Comunque l'installazione con nomodeset attivato parte
<TheNibble> Ma la risoluzione è bloccata a 620x480
<cristian_c> TheNibble: non so se hai visto i messaggi delle schermate che hai postato
<TheNibble> Dopo aver installato il driver NVIDIA dall'utility software di ubuntu, al riavvio ho il problema descritto
<cristian_c> (e comunque, esiste wikipedia quando vuoi conoscere il significato di un termine)
<TheNibble> Mi sa che anche
<TheNibble> Che subito dopo aver selezionato la prova di ubuntu con nomodeset
<TheNibble> Apparivano quelle due stringhe di errore
<TheNibble> Ma dopo un po' partiva l'installazione, con risoluzione 1280×740
<TheNibble> Poi al riavvio 620x480
<TheNibble> E dopo l'installazione del driver proprietario di NVIDIA niente
<TheNibble> Ho provato a
<cristian_c> TheNibble: giustamente, alcuni hanno provato acpi=off
<cristian_c> che in pratica disattiva acpi
<TheNibble> cristian_c ho provato ad apllicare la soluzione dove mi diceva di digitare la stringa sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-XXX
<TheNibble> Al riavvio non mi da più problemi
<cristian_c> TheNibble: questo comando disinstalla i driver nvidia
<TheNibble> Ubuntu si avvia ma rimane sui 620x480
<cristian_c> TheNibble: e con quale risoluzione?
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> hai i nouveau, cme driver
<cristian_c> come
<TheNibble> Quindi sono ritornato alla situazione iniziale
<TheNibble> Bene... XD
<cristian_c> TheNibble: però i comandi, oltre che dati, andrebbero anche capiti
<TheNibble> Sto provando le varie soluzioni
<TheNibble> Essendo nuovo nel mondo di Ubuntu vado a tentativi
<cristian_c> altrimenti, come detto prima, i danni sono dietro l'angolo
<cristian_c> TheNibble: più che andare a tentativi, dovresti leggere
<cristian_c> quello che stai per fare
<TheNibble> Visto che non so qual è la soluzione, tra quelle della pagina che mi hai linkato, adatta al mio problema
<cristian_c> ripeto, non è che se dai comandi, li dai a caso, ma leggi prima che cosa fanno
<cristian_c> questa è la via migliore
<TheNibble> Potresti dirmi gentilmente cosa dovrei fare?
<TheNibble> Non vorrei combinare altri danni
<Cdrom> Ciao a tutti rqgazzi
<Cdrom> Sto avendo un problema, con l installazione di Ubuntu 15.04,  e terribilmente lenta
<Cdrom> Dopo aver verificato i 6.6 gb disponibili e la connessione internet e aver premuto continua si è bloccato o quantomeno il cursore indica che sta caricando un processo infinito
<Cdrom> Qualcuno che mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: http://askubuntu.com/questions/383636/12-04-3-can-start-only-after-press-resume-in-rescue-mode-every-boot-proble
<cristian_c> TheNibble: se hai notato, la risposta marcata come soluzione punta a un altro link
<cristian_c> che ho ora postato
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Cdrom
<ubot-it> Cdrom: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Cdrom: l'hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> Cdrom: e, su quale pc?
<Cdrom> Provato in live ed è molto lento,  Pc: Intel core q6600,  invidia gxt296,  4gb ram
<cristian_c> Cdrom: è un processore del 2007
<cristian_c> ha 8 anni
<cristian_c> Cdrom: non credo che unity sia adatta a quel processore
<Cdrom> Capisco ma senza troppe pretese runno ancora qualcosina,  possibile che non posso neanche installare Ubuntu e non runner i nulla?
<cristian_c> uh?
<cristian_c> Cdrom: molto semplicemente, se vuoi farlo andare, ti serve qualcosa di leggero
<Cdrom> Capito
<cristian_c> Cdrom: fai una prova in live con xubuntu o lubuntu
<Cdrom> Ok grazie
<cristian_c> il procio è molto vecchio, non è adatto alle più pesanti interfacce moderne
<Cdrom> Non pensavo avesse requisiti tanto elevati
<cristian_c> Cdrom: unity richiede un pc recente
<Cdrom> Capito grazie sei statocesauriente
<Cdrom> Esauriente
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Cdrom
<ubot-it> Cdrom: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> altrimenti hai queste performance
<Cdrom> Perfetto,  grazie mille,  per ora provo con lubuntu/xubuntu,  poi assemblers un qualcosa di nuovo in futuro
<Cdrom> Grazie ancora,  alla prossima!
<cristian_c> di niente
<TheNibble> cristian_c niente, ho provato a modificare i parametri del grub
<TheNibble> Ma niente
<cristian_c> TheNibble: sei in dual boot?
<TheNibble> Si
<TheNibble> Scusami si è chiusa accidentalmente la pagina
<cristian_c> TheNibble: puoi in questo momento bootare con i nouveau?
<TheNibble> No
<TheNibble> Solo se disinstallo i driver di NVIDIA
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064977
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ok, ma con i driver nvidia, al desktop non ci arrivi
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash  acpi_backlight=vendor" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<cristian_c> ma dopo aver rimosso i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> rimuovi anche il blacklist aggiunto prima
<TheNibble> Ma quelle due stringhe quando le devo modificare? Dopo aver rimosso i driver nvidia?
<TheNibble> E poi quale blacklist intendi? Come dovrei rimuoverlo?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: ti ricordi il file .conf?
<TheNibble> Si
<cristian_c> TheNibble: quanti driver nvidia avevi in Driver aggiuntivi?
<TheNibble> Come facc
<TheNibble> Cioè?
<cristian_c> TheNibble: quel file contiene solo la stringa aggiunta da te?
<TheNibble> Potresti ripostarmi la stringa? Chiudendo la lagina bo perso quello che avevi scritto prima
<cristian_c> cristian_c> TheNibble: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf
<cristian_c> TheNibble: dato il comando?
<TheNibble> Non so come ma disinstallando i driver nvidia e cambiando il grub aggiungendo nomodeset è partito ubuntu
<TheNibble> Con una risoluzione di 1280x768
<TheNibble> Però è ancora troppo bassa per il mio monitor
<cristian_c> TheNibble: per adesso accontetati
<cristian_c> n
<cristian_c> pensa a come eri messo prima
<TheNibble> Giusto
<cristian_c> TheNibble: successivamente si vedrà
<cristian_c> puoi tornare quando vuoi
<TheNibble> Grazie per il supporto
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> buon divertimento
<tony__> ho un problema ho installato ubuntu restricted extsras e di conseguenza anche i ttf-mscorefonts-installer ma mi apparso il messaggio: Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti
<tony__> I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.
<tony__> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tony__> Questo è un errore irreversibile e lascerà i pacchetti in uno stato inutilizzabile. Potrebbe essere necessario controllare la connessione a Internet e quindi rimuovere e reinstallare i pacchetti per risolvere il problema.
<cristian_c> tony__: puoi incollare il tutto su pastebin?
<tony__> certo
<tony__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12073411/
<cristian_c> tony__: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/35026/mscorefonts
<tony__> ok grazie
<Carlin0> TheNibble su TheNibble giù
<tony__> o risolto grazie cristian_c
<Rafsgaz> Buonasera.
<Rafsgaz> Dunque, vorrei tanto installare Ubuntu 15.04(32 bit) sul mio pc, con una chiavetta USB. Il punto è che non so come trasferire tutti i files sulla chiavetta. Chiedo cortesemente il vostro aiuto. Grazie.
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Rafsgaz
<ubot-it> Rafsgaz: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Rafsgaz> Perfetto, ma adesso mi è salito un dubbio... Io ho Windows 10, quindi per mandare in boot la chiavetta dovrei fare avvio avanzato dalle impostazioni di sistema? Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
<cristian_c> !uefi | Rafsgaz
<ubot-it> Rafsgaz: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> non chiedermi di win , solo solo che devi disabiltare fast boot e secure boot
<Rafsgaz> Grazie a tutti. Ora mi è tutto più chiaro.
<Davide> Sera a tutti. Ho scaricato dei driver per una stampante di lavoro che si trova in rete, purtroppo per le mie scarse conoscenze su ubuntu non riesco ad installare il file scaricato. Ho estratto la cartella .zip, poi da .zip la cartella è diventata ps.tar.gz, e infine ps. In ques'utlima cartella ho visto che c'è un file setup, come faccio ad avviare
<Davide> l'installazione? Grazie
<Carlin0> che stampante Davide ?
<Davide> Sharp MX-2610N
<cecchini> Ciao
<Carlin0> Davide, prova con ./setup
<cecchini> Buona sera Carlino
<Davide> devo entrare nella cartella?
<cristian_c>  http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Sharp/Sharp-MX-2610N
<Davide> questo è il messaggio digitando ./setup
<Davide> ./setup: error while loading shared libraries: libXext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> Davide: forse ti basta aggiungerla alla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> Davide: ma quali prove hai fatto?
<Davide> scusa, ma non ho capito cosa devo aggiungere nella finestra stampanti
<Carlin0> !info libxext6
<ubot-it> libxext6 (source: libxext): X11 miscellaneous extension library. In component main, is standard. Version 2:1.3.3-1 (vivid), package size 30 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cristian_c> Davide: la stampante
<cecchini> Buona sera cristian_c
<cristian_c> cecchini: cià
<cecchini> ;)
<Davide> e come
<cristian_c> Davide: quindi suppongo tu non abbia provato
<Davide> certo, ho fatto aggiungi
<cristian_c> Davide: 'aggiingi'
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Davide> poi per usare la stampante bisogna aggiungere un nome utente e password e qui non sono riuscito a capire come fare
<Carlin0> il tuo e la tua pass
<Davide> non so dove devo inserire i dati user e password
<Davide> con windows l'ho fatto nel programma della stampante
<cristian_c> non ricordo richieste di questo tipo
<cristian_c> Davide: puoi postare una schermata?
<Davide> di cosa?
<cristian_c> Davide: della finestra
<Davide> della stampante su windows? o su linux?
<Carlin0> Davide, qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> se non ti fosse chiaro
<cristian_c> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide> quale finestra vuoi che ti mandi?
<cristian_c> Davide: posta la schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> contenente la finestra stampanti
<Davide> non mi ricordo quale applicazione bisogna usare per catturare l'immagine del desktop
<cristian_c> Davide: premi pure il tasto staml
<cristian_c> stamp
<Davide> ok
<Davide> http://s16.postimg.org/qn0kajzgl/Schermata_del_2015_08_13_23_35_50.jpg
<Davide> riesci a vedere?
<cristian_c> Davide: premi Aggiungi
<Davide> poi
<cristian_c> Davide: posta nuova schermata
<Davide> http://s14.postimg.org/g1bvh47c1/Schermata_del_2015_08_13_23_38_27.jpg
<cristian_c> Davide: ti ha trovato due risultati
<Carlin0> ma è collegata la stampante ?
<Davide> certo
<cristian_c> Davide: prova a scegliere il primo
<Davide> sempre on line
<Davide> http://s3.postimg.org/vwe13fv2b/Schermata_del_2015_08_13_23_41_23.jpg
<Davide> quale scelgo?
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<Davide> allora vado con la prima??
<cristian_c> se non va una , prova l'altra
<Davide> ok
<Davide> Anche se avevo già provato il problema era che non riuscivo a stampare perchè non so dove inseire la password e lo user, comunque faccio delle prove ad installare la prima e se non va installo la seconda. Grazie, ti farò sapere.
<Davide> adesso che mi è spuntato questo devo cambiare qualcosa o proseguo con l'installazione
<Davide> http://s18.postimg.org/xk5jaeieh/Schermata_del_2015_08_13_23_46_55.jpg
<cristian_c> Davide: puoi scegliere la qualità di stampa, ma in ogni caso poi fai clic su avanti
<Davide> ok, grazie
<Davide> ecco fatto, la stampante comunica perché si avvia ma la stampa non viene eseguita penso perchè bisogna mettere lo user e la password
<Davide> http://s15.postimg.org/krvhd3lnf/Schermata_del_2015_08_13_23_53_00.jpg
<cristian_c> pensi?
<Davide> http://s18.postimg.org/se8mnyoq1/Schermata_del_2015_08_13_23_54_57.jpg
<cristian_c> Davide: apri nautilus
<Davide> si, penso di si, perché per stampare come anche in windows ho dovuto inserire user e password
<cristian_c> Davide: dov'è collegata la stampante?
<Davide> in rete
<cristian_c> puoi essere più preciso?
<Davide> in una rete locale
<cristian_c> un po' più preciso
<cristian_c> Davide: apri nautilus
<Davide> come si apre nautilus?
<cristian_c> Davide: dalla dash o dal launcher
<Davide> ok
<cristian_c> Davide: aperto nautilus, seleziona computer/filesystem
<Davide> non trovo filesystem
<Davide> http://s3.postimg.org/balxpoq9v/Schermata_del_2015_08_14_00_02_20.jpg
<cristian_c> Davide: ed entra in /var
<Davide> ok
<cristian_c> Davide: poi log
<Davide> ok
<cristian_c> Davide: e quindi cus
<cristian_c> cups
<Davide> ok
<Davide> cosa devo fare adesso?
<cristian_c> apri i file di testo, quelli sono i log
<cristian_c> !paste | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide> quale?
<Davide> http://s17.postimg.org/mntar2ugv/Schermata_del_2015_08_14_00_04_59.jpg
<Davide> quale devo aprire?
<cristian_c>  Davide access_log, error_log e page_log
<Davide> scusa cristian purtroppo mi devo assentare per un'ora e mezza circa ,se ti trovo possiamo continuare dopo se no facciamo un altro giorno. Grazie
<cristian_c> Davide: la prossima volta fatti trovare con i log già caricati su pastebin
<Davide> ok, Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-14
<glpiana> ola
<cecchini> Ciao
<cecchini> Buon giorno
<maccalampo> Buongiorno
<GrEyOwL> ngiorno
<BobboVIII> Ciao
<BobboVIII> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc.
<glpiana> !dettagli | BobboVIII
<ubot-it> BobboVIII: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<BobboVIII> riesco a far partire il programma dalla pennetta, mi compare la schermata, però quando vado su avvia versione provissoria
<BobboVIII> si blocca
<BobboVIII> ho provato a installare la 14.02
<glpiana> BobboVIII, non esiste. o 14.04 o 14.10
<BobboVIII> 14.04
<BobboVIII> ho provato anche con la 15.04
<glpiana> sempre con lo stesso risultato?
<BobboVIII> si
<glpiana> BobboVIII, con cosa hai preparato la chiavetta?
<BobboVIII> rufus
<glpiana> !usbwin | BobboVIII
<ubot-it> BobboVIII: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<BobboVIII> ok grazie! cmq il programma mi parte ed arrivo fino alla schermata con le varie opzioni : prova ubunto senza installarlo. innstalla ubuntu, controlla difetti su disco, test della memoria...
<BobboVIII> ma se vado su prova ubuntu o su installa ubuntu
<BobboVIII> dopo poco si blocca
<BobboVIII> ora ho usato usb universal installer e non e riuscito a scaricare ubuntu
<glpiana> BobboVIII, se hai già la iso puoi dargli in pasto quella
<glpiana> BobboVIII, leggi le istruzioni, il link è poco sopra
<GrEyOwL> stai su windows ?
<GrEyOwL> scarica questo: http://unetbootin.github.io/
<GrEyOwL> poi usala con il file image scarwicato da qui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<BobboVIII> ok grazie! ora sto per provare
<BobboVIII> grazie a tutti
<giam> avrei bisogno di un aiuto su ubuntu ed un "difetto" che non ho riscontrato nelle ricerche online. Praticamente sia l'installazione della 14.04 che della 15.04 (sulla 14.04) , sia i due live cd, presentano lo stesso "difetto": quando voglio utilizzare qualsiasi programma o cercare file o cartelle, dopo pochi secondi, il  sistema torna indietro di un
<giam> a cartella, poi di un'altra, fino alla prima cartella aperta. Come se per impostazione predefinita ci fosse un timer (mai uguale, non dura sempre gli stessi secondi) che fa tornare indietro di uno. Cosa posso guardare per capire cos'è che fa fare al sistema così?
<glpiana> giam, parli della dash?
<giam> succede sempre, esempio: accedo a Home, poi mi sposto nel secondo hard disk, attendo pochi secondi e la finestra si riporta nella home,  clicco sulle immagini e poi su una cartella delle immagini, dopo pochi secondi torna nella cartella generale immagini e poi dopo  poco nella cartella home, da solo.
<glpiana> giam, man mano che ti sposti nelle directory vedrai che appare il percorso, tipo home | Immagini.   Quando torna indietro vedi il percorso fino all'ultima directory?
<giam> non mi ricordo. è importante?
<glpiana> giam, potrebbe esserlo. prova: se il percorso rimane, hai un problema con la tastiera, tasto backspace incastrato per esempio
<giam> ma se fosse la tastiera, il problema dovrebbe farlo anche adesso con win7, no?
<glpiana> boh, comunque è un comportamento mai visto
<giam> infatti non trovo forum o discussioni su questo problema.... e pensavo che installando la 15.04 sulla 14.04 tutto si sistemasse.... ma oggi mi sono accorto che anche le livecd hanno lo stesso difetto.... potrebbe essere l'hardware che ha il mio computer (vecchiotto, purtroppo)?
<glpiana> giam, non penso. prova a installare e evdi come si comporta. altra cosa che puoi provare è usare una versione alternativa, tipo lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu o ubuntu-mate
<giam> ok, proverò, grazie.
<cecchini> Ciao a tutto il canale
<Carlin0> !ciao | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cecchini> Ciao Carlon0
<cecchini> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !chat | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cecchini> grazie
<Davide> Salve, ho Ubuntu 15.04 da 32bit e ogni qual volta che accendo il computer mi da questo messaggio "Disconnessi, si è fuori rete"
<Tompla> ciao a tutti :)
<Tompla> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Tompla> ook allora, tempo fa il mio computer si è bloccato mentre usavo ubuntu (ho la partizione, 400gb ubuntu e 200 windows) e da allora non riesco più ad utilizzarlo, perché quando provo ad usarlo mi esce il messaggio d'errore "the system is running in low-graphics mode" e non posso far nulla
<Tompla> nessuno sa cosa devo fare?
<problem001> ohilà, sto cercando di scaricare la versione 14.04.2 LTS di ubuntu, ma sembra essere l'unica versione non disponibile sul vostro sito [ la versione della comunità e quella 15.04 funzionano ]. Il browser mi restituisce questo quando clicco sul pulsante download [ versione 14.04.2 LTS 64 bit versione desktop]: Not Found
<problem001> The requested URL /releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent was not found on this server.
<problem001> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at releases.ubuntu.com Port 80
<problem001> sono molto di fretta, altrimenti avrei aperto una discussione sul forum!
<rrrr> buongiorno, ho un hp630, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04, va tutto tranne la wifi. Come si fa a farla funzionare?
<Carlin0> rrrr, sei collegato con ubuntu ora?
<rrrr> si da ethernet
<Carlin0> rrrr, apri un terminale e scrivi
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> lshw -c network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> rrrr, l'ultimo comando genera un link , mettilo qui
<cecchini> buona sera
<rrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12080048/
<rrrr> scusate il ritardo
<elisaga> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare per un crash su qgis?grazie
<krabador> elisaga, descrivi il problema
<Guest5791> buonasera ho un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo in seguito all'installazione di ubuntu 14.04. C'è un programma che posso installare per migliorarla? Ho notato che nel grub la risoluzione è bassa  e non mi permette di modificarla. Grazie!
<krabador> Guest5791: apri il terminale
<Guest5791> ok
<krabador> Guest5791: software-properties-gtk , aprirà una finestra
<Guest5791> fatto
<krabador> controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<Guest5791> risulta non ci sono driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> Guest5791: sudo lshw -c video
<krabador> per favore, fa un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !paste | Guest5791
<ubot-it> Guest5791: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest5791> inviato l'output
<krabador> puoi incollare qui il link
<Guest5791> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12081829/plain/
<krabador> le s3 vanno discretamente male, pressoché ovunque
<Guest5791> cosa sono?
<Guest5791> scusa ma non sono molto esperta
<tony_> ho installato gnome-desktop-enviroment ma ora lo voglio disinstallare compresi gli altri pacchetti quale righa di comando devo usare?
<tony_> cristian_c ho installato l'ambiente desktop gnome ma ora lo voglio disinstallare compresi tutti i pacchetti quale riga di comando devo usare
<cristian_c> tony_: quale ubuntu?
<tony_> gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tony_: 14.04?
<tony_> 14.04
<cristian_c> tony_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/498635/how-to-remove-gnome-from-ubuntu-desktop-14-04
<tony_> ok
<cristian_c> tony_: attenzione
<cristian_c> tony_: dal primo comando togli le stringhe unity e lightdm
<cristian_c> i cui pacchetti in realtà ti servono
<tony_> capito
<tony_> cristian_c o fatto però all'apertura della sessione quando scelgo l'ambiente grafico mi dà ubuntu predefinito e poi gnome flashback è normale
<cristian_c> tony_: non avevi installato gnome-shell?
<tony_> no gnome desktop-enviroment
<Carlin0> che sarebbe gnome shell
<tony_> allora e apposto
<cristian_c> !info gnome-shell
<ubot-it> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.4-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 623 kB, installed size 6923 kB
<cristian_c> tony_: non ho capito
<tony_> all'apertura della sessione mi dà ubuntu predefinito e poi gnome flashback (metacity)e un altro che ora nn ricordo
<cristian_c> tony_: quale  pacchetto avevi installato?
<tony_> gnome shell
<cristian_c> lol
<FreeWolF> ciao a tutti
<FreeWolF> ho una domanda su Kubuntu, in particolare sul file manager Dolphin. Come faccio a creare un collegamento tra due directory? Mi spiego meglio: ho la classica directory "/home/freewolf/Scaricati" e un'altra directory di download creata da me su un disco secondario ("/media/freewolf/Western Digital/Download")
<FreeWolF> io vorrei che quando clicco su "Scaricati" in dolphin si apra la directory che ho creato io e non quella "standard"
<FreeWolF> è possibile fare ciò?
<Carlin0> FreeWolF, non conosco kde ma cmq man ln
<FreeWolF> ln in console
<FreeWolF> ok
<FreeWolF> va bene
<samd> che differenza c'è tra ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS e ubuntu 15.04?
<Carlin0> la 15.04 è + aggiornata
<samd> è perchè devo scegliere quale versione scaricare. Sono nuovo in ubuntu
<Carlin0> prendi l'ultima
<samd> ok
<Carlin0> è nuovo il pc ?
<samd> no
<samd> ho windows 10
<Carlin0> cpu e ram ?
<samd> e vorrei usare il dual boot
<samd> ram 4
<samd> cpu 1,87
<Carlin0> che è ?
<samd> per mantenere windows sul computer, ma avere anche ubuntu
<Carlin0> !requisiti | samd leggi qui prima di installare
<ubot-it> samd leggi qui prima di installare: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<samd> come faccio col dual boot?
<Carlin0> quando installi basta che segui installa al fianco di ....
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> leggi un po di cose prima
<samd> ok, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-15
<p0wn0r> salve ragazzi
<p0wn0r> ci siete?
<p0wn0r> raga per favore
<p0wn0r> mi serve aiuto
<EneaSuper> Buongiorno, volevo sapere come posso inserire ISO su una USB con Lubuntu
<EneaSuper> Buongiorno, volevo sapere come posso inserire ISO su una USB con Lubuntu
<Beppe92> Ciao
<Beppe92> Qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<EneaSuper> Salve, ho un problema con imagewriter
<frapox> ciao, qualcuno usa le funzioni di "stampa su file" per stampare le pagine web?
<Carlin0> frapox, cosa non riesci a fare ?
<frapox> Ciao Carlin0 , il problema è che quando "stampo" un PDF nel file risultante la data è sempre "1 gen 1970"
<frapox> sul canale in inglese mi è stato consigliato di controllare la data nel Bios e mi accingevo a farlo
<Carlin0> strano frapox a me mette la data corrente
<ExPBoy> eh
<frapox> specifico sto usando FF 40.0 su Ubuntu 15.4
<ExPBoy> ma la data del pc qualìè?
<Carlin0> però strano anche quello , vorebbe dire che il tuo bios risale a 45 ani fa ed è impensabile
<ExPBoy> o batteria morta
<frapox> infatti, il mio Pc è del 2012 e monta un Uefi
<Carlin0> ExPBoy, si ma se la batteria muore torna alla data di costruzione (di solito)
<ExPBoy> o batteria morta'
<ExPBoy> eh
<Carlin0> non 45 anni indietro
<ExPBoy> frapox, ma la data è esatta?
<frapox> http://pastebin.com/Ma5megQQ
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> che usi per stampare i pdf?
<frapox> in Firefox, file > stampa > stampa su file
<frapox> credo che usi la libreria Cairo graphics
<ExPBoy> bbho
<Carlin0> frapox, ma la data dal terminale dice poco perchè cmq si sincronizza con ntp
<Carlin0> però bisogna vedere come è configurata
<ExPBoy> io proverei a vedere il bios o uefi che sia
<frapox> ok Carlin0 ExPBoy , provo a controllare il Bios
<frapox> ci sentiamo
<Carlin0> frapox, controlla anche questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_GUI
<Carlin0> e ciao
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> LOL
<Carlin0> frapox, controlla anche questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_GUI
<frapox> grazie Carlin0 ,intanto ho controllato nel Bios e la data è impostata correttamente
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Carlin0> nel bios non va indietro oltre la data di costruzione
<ExPBoy> è strana la cosa
<ExPBoy> dove prende quella data?
<Carlin0> dal OS
<ExPBoy> dico 1 gen 1970
<lorenzo91> buongiorno, scusate per il disturbo nel giorno di ferragosto, ma volevo chiedervi se potevate darmi qualche aiuto riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ExPBoy> eh
<lorenzo91> grazie! quindi basta che seguo queste guide?
<ExPBoy> esatto
<Carlin0> lorenzo91, che pc è?
<lorenzo91> è un portatile, comprato da poco, con win 8.1
<Carlin0> ok quindi leggi anche la parte del uefi
<lorenzo91> perfetto. Intanto sto scaricando la 14.04, avrà da fare mezz'oretta
<ExPBoy> perchè proprio la 14.04?
<lorenzo91> era meglio la 15.04?
<ExPBoy> non lo so era una domanda la mia
<lorenzo91> ah, ho visto che nella sezione download era l'ultima disponibile, dal momento che ho letto che il supporto per la 15.04 finirà a gennaio
<lorenzo91> ci sono molti cambiamenti fra le due?
<ExPBoy> lorenzo91, a dire la verità io non ne vedo molti
<lorenzo91> capisco capisco, quindi direi che vado tranquillo con la 14.04
<lorenzo91> una cosa, se un giorno decidessi di volerlo togliere, non dovrebbe crearmi problemi vero?
<ExPBoy> di che genere?
<ExPBoy> lorenzo91, se togli un SO semplicemente il pc non si avvia
<ExPBoy> (a meno tu non abbia una dualboot)
<lorenzo91> no dico, io adesso voglio mantenere sia windows che ubuntu, quindi se togliessi ubuntu dopo il pc tornerebbe come prima?
<lorenzo91> esatto, voglio fare un dual boot
<ExPBoy> si si
<Carlin0> se poi levi ubuntu dovrai ripristinare il MBR di win
<lorenzo91> perfetto....altra cosa, stavo leggendo la guida e volevo appunto installare da usb dato che non ho cd a casa, come faccio a vedere se il mio bios supporta il boot da usb?
<ExPBoy> lorenzo91, di solito l'unico inconveniente... ecco stavo per dirlo :P
<ExPBoy> lorenzo91, se hai appena acquistato il pc vai di usb
<lorenzo91> ok perfetto, grazie mille
<Carlin0> lorenzo91, i pc nuovi supportano boot da usb ma tanto dovrai anche impostarlo dal bios
<DoctorD90> salve! volevo sapere, come modificare il menu tipico della live di ubuntu al boot, quello dove premendo F1-F2-etc, si modificano le impostazioni :)
<Phala> Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Vorrei provare ad installare ubuntu su un vecchio portatile HP.....scarico il file ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386..confronto il  MD5SUM...e il  codice restituito non  torna.....ho riscaricato il file otenendo lo stesso risultat
<Phala> o
<Phala> suggerimenti?? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> Phala vecchio HP ...vecchio quanto  ?caratteristiche ..
<Mr_Pan> Phala, scarichi dal sito di ubuntu  ?
<Mr_Pan> Phala, se il pc è vecchio ti suggerisco di provare Lubuntu o Xubuntu che hanno DE più leggeri ma scarica la versione 15.04
<Phala> Ciao Mr Pan,innanzituttograzie
<Phala> vecchio vecchio :-)
<Mr_Pan> Phala, processore ... ram ...
<Phala> stavo giusto cercandole.....
<Phala> AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.19ghz, 1gb ram
<Mr_Pan> Phala, qui il problema serio è il quantitativo di ram.
<Phala> immaginavo.....
<Phala> andrebbe implementata? fino a?
<Mr_Pan> Phala, ?
<Mr_Pan> Phala, comunque ti direi di testare la live di Lubuntu o Xubuntu lascia perdere altro..
<Mr_Pan> Phala, scarica le iso ti prepari un cd/usb e vedi come va
<Phala> essendo la prima volta che mi affaccio su linux....ho letto che la distribuzione indicata era Ubuntu....ma farò come dici
<Phala> grazie
<Mr_Pan> Phala, quelle indicate sono delle derivate ... Lubuntu forse un po' spartana ma utilizzabile senza grossi problemi
<Mr_Pan> prova con le live poi fai sempre in tempo a scaricare e testare ubuntu ..
<Phala> Ma il problema è che non riesco a controllare il md5sum....non trovo la hash diriferimento per la versione 14.04.3 desk i386
<Phala> adesso provo con xubuntu
<SudoOCD> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema di scheda audio su mint?
<SudoOCD> rel 17.1 tutto configurato. Alsamixer rileva la scheda intel ICH6 su 00 ma non emette alcun suono
<krabador> !mint | SudoOCD
<ubot-it> SudoOCD: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<SudoOCD> grazie
<drugo> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta a installare l ultima versione del flash player di chromium?
<krabador> drugo, puoi leggere qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<drugo> ok grazie gli do un occhiata
<lollo2> salve
<krabador> !ciao | lollo2
<ubot-it> lollo2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lollo2> ho biogni diaiuto, vorrei installare ubunto sul pc ma nn ho un disco
<lollo2> e neanche una penneta usb da 8gb
<krabador> lollo2, magari fallo in un giorno feriale, quando puoi procurarti un dvd o una usb
<krabador> che da 2 gb va bene
<lollo2> ma se uso un HD esterno devo formattarlo?
<lollo2> OK HO RIMEDIATO UNA PENNETTA DA 4GB TI RINGRAZIO
<krabador> !usbwin | lollo2
<ubot-it> lollo2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> segui questa per creare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | lollo2
<ubot-it> lollo2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> sequi questa poi per installare
<lollo2> grazie sei stato prezioso nelle info
<krabador> se il pc ha uefi
<krabador> !uefi | lollo2
<ubot-it> lollo2: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> segui questa
<gianluca79rm> Buona sera
<gianluca79rm> Avevo bisogno di un aiuto per recuperare le credenziali di accesso al forum registrate tempo fa di cui non riesco a recuperarne il nome utente ricordando solamente l'email
<gianluca79rm> c'e' qualcuno qui che possa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chat | gianluca79rm
<ubot-it> gianluca79rm: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianluca79rm> ah ok grazie scusate il disturbo e buon ferragosto
<cecchini> Buona sera a tutto il canale
<Kekko> Ciao
<Kekko> Ragazzi avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<Kekko> sembra non esserci nessuno :P
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-16
<norman> qualcuno può aiutrarmi?
<Phala> Ciao ragazzi/e. buongiorno.
<Phala> Sto cercando di installare una derivata su un vecchip portatile con XP...ma non ne vengo a capo...
<Phala> DUe problemi, fondamentalmente: non riesco a controllare/confrontare il MD5SUM e non riesco a scrivere l'iso su cd.....ho utilizzato due differenti pc, senza successo.
<Phala> Suggerimenti?
<michele86> buongiorno raga
<michele86> disturbo?
<lorenzo91> ho un problema, la guida per installare ubuntu mi dice che devo prendere nota del valore indicato nella casella Spazio di riduzione disponibile in MB, però quando io faccio per vedere, clicco col destro ma l'opzione "riduci volume" è incliccabile, non mi lascia selezionarla....
<Mr_Pan> !chidi | michele86
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidi'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | michele86
<ubot-it> michele86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michele86> programmi per usare driver virtuali su ubuntu ce ne sono?
<Mr_Pan> michele86, che intendi per "driver virtuali"  ? ?
<michele86> esiste un programma tipo alchool o daemon tools?
<Mr_Pan> !info acetoneiso
<ubot-it> acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (vivid), package size 1098 kB, installed size 1793 kB
<Mr_Pan> eccolo qui :D
<michele86> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lorenzo91> buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lorenzo91> ok, dunque, allora io ho installato ubuntu da usb, prima l'ho provato e funzionava tutto bene, dunque ho proceduto all'installazione che è andata a buon fine, quindi ho riavviato il pc. Però, dopo che è apparsa la schermata di acer, appare quella di windows e non quella per scegliere cosa avviare....come posso risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> lorenzo91, forse il tuo pc ha UEFI  ?
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> lorenzo91, che win ? hai disabilitato il fast boot ?
<lorenzo91> ho windows 8.1
<lorenzo91> per disabilitare il fast boot devo farlo dal bios?
<Carlin0> no il fast boot da win
<Carlin0> (così mi dicono)
<lorenzo91> ora controllo un attimo allora
<lorenzo91> ok, ora lo ho disattivato
<lorenzo91> quindi ora dovrebbe apparirmi la schermata di seleione?
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare ...
<lorenzo91> perfetto, ora provo
<Lorenzo91> Niente, mi si continua ad avviare windows
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: avvia una live
<Lorenzo91> Di nuovo? E dopo da la cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: puoi chattare da live?
<Lorenzo91> Si certo, adesso sono dallo smartphone ma se mi dai due minuti avvio la live
<Carlin0> ma anche dal pc Lorenzo91 basta che sia connesso col cavo
<Lorenzo91> Sono connesso al WiFi adesso, dato che il modem è in un altra stanza e non ho porte ethernet libere
<Carlin0> potrebbe anche riconoscerti il wifi dipende dalla scheda
<Lorenzo91> Per caso il secure boot va de selezionato?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: quale ubuntu hai scaricato?
<Lorenzo91> Il 14.04 mi pare
<cristian_c> 64 bit?
<Lorenzo91> Si
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: intanto avvia una live
<Lorenzo91> Forse però ho capito il problema, adesso sono nel BIOS, come priorità di avvio devo mettere ubuntu per primo?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: increaltà, su uefi puoi addirittura far partire ubuntu dal bios
<Lorenzo91> Perché nel pc fisso di un mio amico ho visto che li appare una schermata all avvio dove può scegliere cosa avviare
<cristian_c> appunto
<Lorenzo91> Se non tocca nulla parte in automatico ubuntu, sennò può scegliere anche windows
<cristian_c> ok
<Lorenzo91> Perfetto, ho messo ubuntu come primo, ed adesso appare tale schermata
<Lorenzo91> Tutto risolto :)
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: il grub?
<frapox> Ciao a tutti e buona domenica! Qualcuno usa il tema Orchis su Ubuntu 15.04
<Lorenzo91> GRUB?
<Carlin0> aspe ...
<Carlin0> Lorenzo91, è simile  a questa ? http://i.imgur.com/dZ9y7BO.png
<Lorenzo91> Si si, è simile a quella solo che ho lo sfondo viola tipico di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: da lì, puoi selezionare win 8.1, giusto?
<Lorenzo91> Esatto
<cristian_c> dal grub
<cristian_c> ok
<Carlin0> si quella è personalizzata anche nei colori ...
<Lorenzo91> Almeno, penso si avii windows, non ho ancora provato
<Carlin0> per questo ho detto 'simile'
<cristian_c> !chat | frapox
<ubot-it> frapox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: allora, prova
<Lorenzo91> Bene, adesso provo
<jnkrpx>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lorenzo91> Perfetto, si è avviato windows, funziona tutti
<Carlin0> senza spazio all'inizio jnkrpx
<Lorenzo91> Posso iniziare a farvi qualche domanda riguardo ubuntu adesso? È la prima volta che lo uso, e non lo conosco ancora bene
<michele86> ho bisogno di aiuto, hd vergine da un tera e ci devo installare sia windows che ubuntu come posso fare?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: la prima cosa da sapere è che non bisogna chiedere di chiedere
<Lorenzo91> Ottimo, non lo farò più allora
<cristian_c> michele86: non credo che troverai qui supporto per questo tipo di pratiche
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: qual è il problema?
<Lorenzo91> Dunque, due domande in primis: come installo programmi? Il primo che mi serve è chrome. Secondo: è possibile personalizzare l interfaccia?
<Carlin0> Lorenzo91, chrome lo devi scaricare dal sito google
<Carlin0> altri programmi li puoi installare dal software center
<Lorenzo91> Ottimo...in chrome si possono usare le stesse estensioni che usago su windows?
<Lorenzo91> Perché usavo molto il mirroring con la chromecast
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: chrome è lo stesso dovunque
<Lorenzo91> Perfetto. Per quanto riguarda l interfacia invece, esistono temi o comunque personalizzazioni varie?
<Carlin0> !wiki | Lorenzo91
<ubot-it> Lorenzo91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Carlin0> leggiti un po di guida Lorenzo91
<Lorenzo91> Thanks :)
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: comunque, sappi che qui non si da supporto a temi scaricati dal web
<cristian_c> a tuo rischio e pericoloo
<Lorenzo91> Okok, capito. Proprio ora stavo tentando di installare chrome, ma mi ha dato un errore dicendomi che non avevo i permessi
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: comunque,nei repository c'è chromium
<cristian_c> che è praticamente identico a chrome
<cristian_c> è chrome senza i plugin integrati
<Carlin0> ma non aggiorna il flash da solo
<Carlin0> Lorenzo91, hai scaricato il deb ?
<Lorenzo91> Ehm, cos'è?
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134 (vivid), package size 49600 kB, installed size 181415 kB
<Lorenzo91> (Scusate la mia ignoranza a riguardo)
<Carlin0> di chrome :.. cosa hai scaricato ?
<Lorenzo91> Sono andato nel sito, ho scaricato la versione 64 bit e me la ha aperta tramite il software center
<Carlin0> ah quindi sei a posto ...
<Lorenzo91> Ah ecco, ora è partita l installazione, prima non mi aveva chiesto la password
<Carlin0> si ogni volta che devi installare qualcosa ti chiede la pass
<Lorenzo91> Ora come aggiungo chrome alla barra di lato?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: intendi il launcher di unity?
<Lorenzo91> Si, quello dove ci sono vari proframmi tipo mozilla
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: non appare quandoohiudi?
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: ma non ti basta usare la dash?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> abituato in windows :)
<Lorenzo91> Okok ci sono riuscito, l ho semplicecemente trascinato sopra
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<Lorenzo91> Ultima cosa....esistono programmi per monitorare  l uso di CPU/RAM/hdd? Tipo la gestione attività di windows
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: sì
<cristian_c> c'è il monitor di sistema
<Mr_Pan> Lorenzo91, si chiama banalmente Monitor di Sistema
<cristian_c> o tak manager che dir si voglia
<cristian_c> se cerchi nel software center, dovresti trovare anche qualche indicatore per il pannello
<Lorenzo91> Ah, ottimo. Grazie mille! Nel caso avessi altre domande, domando a voi ;)
<Carlin0> o metti su un conky http://i.imgur.com/E9QJn.png si ma ora inizia a leggerti un po di guide Lorenzo91
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Lorenzo91
<ubot-it> Lorenzo91: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: hai la doc a tua disposizione per altri dubbi
<DoctorD90> buongiorno signori, qualcuno m saprebbe dire come.si chiama quella sorta di "grub" che ricordo essere all'avvio della live di ubuntu? quello dove premendo F1-F2-etc permette di cambiare le impostazioni?
<Lorenzo91> Mi sembra però che il PC scalda un po di più adesso...con windows se lo lasciato li senza far nulla la ventola nemmeno partiva, ora invece gira sempre
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: non hai neanche detto quale pc possiedi
<Lorenzo91> Ho un portatile acer e5 571g
<DoctorD90> Lorenzo91: potrebbe anche essere sporca la.ventola, quindi funziona male, e per compensare gira sempre
<Lorenzo91> I5, nVidia 840m, 4 gb di RAM e 500 di hdd
<Lorenzo91> Difficile che la ventola sia sporca, ho il portatile da circa 6 messa
<Lorenzo91> Mesi, scusate il correttore automatico
<DoctorD90> contando un messa a settimana, manco un mese...wow u.u
<cristian_c> Lorenzo91: ok, potrebbe essere un problema di doppia gpu
<cristian_c> se hai nvidia optimus
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | Lorenzo91
<ubot-it> Lorenzo91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Lorenzo91> Ora leggo
<DoctorD90> cristian_c: invece sapresti la risposta al mio dubbio? :P tu o Mr_Pan ? xD
<Mr_Pan> DoctorD90, ?!?
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: non abbiamo la palla di cristallo
<DoctorD90> il nome di quella sorta di grub che c'è/c'era nella live di ubuntu all'avvio
<cristian_c> magari linka un esempio
<DoctorD90> ..... cristian_c avevo già scritto la domanda xD
<Carlin0> non c'è grub nella live DoctorD90
<cristian_c> e ti ho dato una risposta
<Carlin0> quindi fai foto e fai vedere
<DoctorD90> all'avvio quando si deve scegliere se avviare l'installer, o la live, ricordo che (sono da cell, nn ho ubuntu sotto mano) compariva tipo F2 to change language, F1 keyboard, sotto, in basso allo schermo
<DoctorD90> si, non era grub, per questo ho scritto 'una sorta, una specie di grub'
<DoctorD90> proprio.perché non mi pare che grub abbia quelle possibilità
<Carlin0> DoctorD90, quello fa parte dell'installaer (se ho capito cosa intendi)
<Mr_Pan> è l'installer grafico di ubuntu
<DoctorD90> si
<DoctorD90> esattamente quello....quindi per averlo, dovrei tipo scompattare l'installer e tirarlo fuori -.- ufff
<DoctorD90> grz Carlin0 Mr_Pan .....io pensavo fosse una versione modificata o simile del grub...quindi nulla...uff >,>
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: ma parli di ubiquity?
<DoctorD90> cristian_c: la risposta è.forse dato sto appunto chiedendo il nome xD ma forse è quella :)
<cristian_c> !info ubiquity
<ubot-it> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.26 (vivid), package size 5854 kB, installed size 16110 kB
<DoctorD90> si, penso sia quello.....mo accendo il tablet e faccio na ricerca....spero sia quello.... domanda esente da kick-et please xD va anche su debian? o me esiste la contro parte x debian?
<DoctorD90> Carlin0 cristian_c Mr_Pan eccolo! trovato! questa è la schermata di mio interesse :) https://kmandla.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/ubuntu-alt-modes.jpg
<DoctorD90> questo è ubiquity?
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: no, questocè il menù della live
<cristian_c> è
<DoctorD90> ok ottimo, e questo menù ha un nome? sapresti indicarmi "ndo sta" ? :D
<DoctorD90> come già detto pensavo fosse una qualche versione loader modificata, che permette l'uyilizzo dei tasti F1,F2,etc
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: che ci devi fare?
<cristian_c> !chat | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoctorD90> cristian_c: 0o non mi pare che chiedere la posizione, il path di alcuni file della live di ubuntu sia più chat che supporto xD ....comunque, vorrei imparare a modificarli, riusarli. Mi sapresti indicare dove li trovo nella live? :)
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: semplicemente, è offtopic
<DoctorD90> se poi questo rientra in "chat" dimmelo che vado di la
<cristian_c> quindi, c'è l'altro canale a disposizione
<DoctorD90> o.o offtopic chiedere supporto su dove siano dei file di ubuntu? ..ah bhe....allora abbiamo visioni di offtopic differente o0 quindi m trasferisco di la :) danke :)
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: qui supporto a problemi reali a ubuntu
<cristian_c> non all'hacking
<cristian_c> su
<michele86> come posso fare per avviare una sessione terminale da amministratore
<michele86> ?
<cristian_c> michele86: che devi fare?
<DoctorD90> hacking? .....questo è un problema inventato? -.- no vabbe...su, finiamola qua va ^^
<michele86> devo montare l'immagine iso di windows 7
<michele86> su ubuntu
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: se noncti piacciono le regole del canale, ce ne sono tanti altri
<cristian_c> michele86: utilizza il disco di ripristino incluso in windows
<michele86> non l'ho piu
<DoctorD90> cristian_c: t ri ripeto, al paese mio questo non è offtopic, ma essendolo qui mi sono già trasferito di là, spero che ora il mio pensiero ti sia più chiaro :D
<cristian_c> michele86: poi non ho capito cosa intendi con 'montare l'immagine di windows in ubuntu'
<michele86> allora mi spiego meglio
<cristian_c> DoctorD90: per favore , se hai controversie o divergenze, entra in #ubuntu-it-ops, lasciamo pulito il canale, grazie
<michele86> io ho un hp con windows 7 pre installato, avevo un hd interno da 500 gb con sistema operativo e partizione per il recovery
<michele86> ma di punto in bianco mi si è danneggiato l'hd quindi non riuscivo più nemmeno a vedere la partizione recovery
<michele86> ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> michele86: su un altro hard disk?
<michele86> su hd da 1 tb e ora vorrei tornare a windows 7
<lorenzo91> buongiorno, dopo qualche ora di utilizzo di ubuntu ho trovato per ora due cose che non vanno: 1) non mi si aprono le impostazioni di sistema, se premo non accade nulla. 2)il touchpad: quando lo uso con due dita per scorrere, in pratica funziona in modo inverso rispetto windows (se le muovo verso l'alto la pagina va verso l'alto, e viceversa) esiste
<lorenzo91>  un modo per invertirlo? perchè mi trovo veramente malissimo
<DoctorD90> xD non ho controversie xD ti ho solo ...vabbe xD pace dont worry, grz
<cristian_c> michele86: è ancora in garanzia?
<michele86> nono
<cecchini> Buon giorno cristian_c
<cristian_c> michele86: secondo me, dovresti scaricare la iso di windows7 sul sito microsoft, masterizzarla su disco e una volta installato, inserire il product key stampato sul pc per attivarla
<michele86> allora
<michele86> ho provato
<michele86> ma non me lo fa fare
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ok
<cristian_c> cecchini: cià
<michele86> in quanto mi chiede il product key e una volta inserito mi dice che non lo posso fare perchè è una copia pre installata
<michele86> quindi cosa ho fatto
<michele86> ho scaricato windows 7 in iso
<michele86> e volevo usare il mio codice regolarmente apposto sotto il pc
<michele86> ma non riesco ad aprire l'immagine iso
<cristian_c> michele86: non ho capito bene quale problema hai riscontrato, ma
<cristian_c> !windows | michele86
<ubot-it> michele86: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<michele86> non ho riscontrato nessun prblema
<michele86> solo che non riesco ad aprire l'immagine iso di windows da ubuntu
<cecchini> Christian ma a me hanno detto che se installi la ISO e metti il vecchio product key lo stesso e collegato alla scheda madre e vero?
<cristian_c> michele86: non si può aprire l'immagine .iso di windows
<cristian_c> credo che infranga la stessa eula del contratto ms
<michele86> e quindi come posso fare?
<cristian_c> cecchini: non ho capito, ma mi sembra che sia la stessa cosa detta a michele primz
<cristian_c> a
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: aperte dalla dash?
<lorenzo91> qual'è il comando?
<cecchini> Ah ok grazie
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: non servino comandi
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: clic in alto a sinistra, sull'icona di ubuntu
<lorenzo91> no niente, rimane un pò al rotella che gira ma non si apre nulla
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: esattamente , cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: hai risolto con la gpu?
<lorenzo91> come mi avete detto, sono andato in cima a sinistra, ho cercato impostazioni di sistema e l'ho avviato, gira un pò la rotella ma non parte nulla. Per la gpu ho seguito quanto mi avevate detto, e ho installato i due pacchetti
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: nvidia prime?
<lorenzo91> si, quelli di questa pagina
<lorenzo91> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: e orava?
<lorenzo91> non è che non andasse prima, avevo solo detto che il pc scaldava un pò di più, e mi avevate suggerito di installare quei driver..come faccio a verificare se funziona anche la gpu nvidia?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: il problema è che probabilmente prima avevi due schede grafiche in funzione contemporaneame te
<cristian_c> gpu intel + gpu nvidia
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: lshw -C video
<lorenzo91> devo digitare il comando nel prompt?
<lorenzo91> ok, ecco qui quello che mi è uscito
<lorenzo91> *-display
<lorenzo91>        description: VGA compatible controller
<lorenzo91>        product: Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<lorenzo91>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<lorenzo91>        physical id: 2
<lorenzo91>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<lorenzo91>        version: 0b
<ExPBoy> lol
<cecchini> Ragazzi a dopo ciao :)
<cristian_c> !paste | lorenzo91
<ubot-it> lorenzo91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo91> non so perchè quando ho incollato il messaggio mi è uscito dalla chat
<lorenzo91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12096812/ ecco qui
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: i messaggi lunghi si incollano su pasebin
<lorenzo91> capito capito, scusate, non ne ero a conoscenza
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> la tua situazione attuale è questa: gpu intel attiva, nvidia spenta
<cristian_c> dovresti riscontrare un minor battery drain, oltre a diminuzione delle temperature
<lorenzo91> si effettivamente adesso sono sui 46 gradi, circa come windows
<lorenzo91> solo la batteria mi prevede una durata minore, ma penso sia normale dato che su windows c'erano tutti i programmi di ottimizzazione
<cristian_c> beh, sì
<lorenzo91> circa 4 ore usando chrome, su windows me ne da circa 5h e 30 minuti
<cristian_c> il portatile è stato progettato per l'utilizzo con windows
<lorenzo91> ma ci sta, non mi preoccupo per questo
<lorenzo91> ho notato però che i video su youtube non si vedono bene, è come se il v sync fosse disattio
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: tornando a bomba, se vuoi attivare la nvidia per specifici contesti, dovrebbe essere scritto nella guida come fare
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<lorenzo91> ok perfetto..per quanto dicevo di youtube, è come se ci fossero delle bande orizzontali non sincronizzate, non so bene come spiegare
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: mmmmm
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12096851/
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: hai installato diversi driver nvidia
<lorenzo91> ah, strano perchè ho solo scaricato quelli della pagina della grafica ibrida
<cristian_c> quindi non so se hai sovrapposto qualcosa
<cristian_c> 15.04, giusto?
<lorenzo91> nono 14.04
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: hai installato anche i 319 e i 340
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: 14.04.3?
<lorenzo91> si, ho scaricato quella lts
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: allora,apri Driver aggiuntivi
<lorenzo91> fatto
<cristian_c> !image | lorenzo91
<ubot-it> lorenzo91: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo91> metto uno screen?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: sì
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/WEZnq9v
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: sudo apt-get update
<lorenzo91> ok, mi ha scaricato varia roba
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12096888/
<lorenzo91> è lunghetto
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: in alternativa a nvidia prime, puoi utilizzare bumblebee
<cristian_c> migliora il risparmio energetico e permette lo switch della gpu
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: per quanto riguarda le impostazioni di ubuntu, apri un terminale e digita: unity-control-center
<lorenzo91> ecco l'errore che mi da
<lorenzo91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12096911/
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: per quanto riguarda il touchpad, si può invertire lo scrolling, credo, ma prima  di tutto controlla le impostazioni del touchpad
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: http://askubuntu.com/questions/661315/cant-run-unity-control-center
<lorenzo91> come posso risolvere quindi? non ci sono risposte a quella domanda
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: il problema del control center potrebbe essere legato ai driver nvidia
<lorenzo91> tra l'altro non mi apre molte cose legate alle impostazioni, per esempio ora ho provato ad aprire le impostazioni del mouse ed accade la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: sulla live non c'è quel problema?
<lorenzo91> mi consigli di provare da la?
<cristian_c> credo dipenda anche dai vari driver installati, c'è qualcosa che non torna
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ho un'idea migliore
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: anxi, prima prova in live
<lorenzo91> ok, 5 minuti e torno
<beppapig> salve a tutti,qualcuno gentilmente mi puo' dire come impostare un dominio di ricerca diverso a google su Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> beppapig: nel browser?
<beppapig> no per la rete tutta,mi spiego meglio:vorrei che se sbagliassi la ricerca non apparisse google,ma altri!
<cristian_c> ?
<beppapig> ho dns diversi da quelli di fastweb
<beppapig> magari,non si può fare e mi scervello!
<cristian_c> io l'unico motore di ricerca che conosco è quello del browser O.o
<cristian_c> beppapig: o forse parli di dna
<cristian_c> dns
<beppapig> intendo il dominio di ricerca,se mi spiego bene!
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non ti spieghi bene
<beppapig> cerco "Lorenzo",io vorrei che mi riportasse alle ricerche che potrei effettuare con altri motori,nonostante abbia google come homepage
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> beppapig: cambia homepage, allora
<cristian_c> o cambia motore di ricerca nella barra di ricerca
<beppapig> allora cosa va messo nel dominio di ricerca,tra le impostazioni della rette?
<cristian_c> it's simple
<beppapig> rete*
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<lorenzo91> ok, mi sa che devo reinstallare ubuntu
<lorenzo91> allora, nella live non avevo nessun problema di sorta, andavano le impostazioni e tutto
<lorenzo91> poi però ho riavviato il pc, ho fatto partire ubuntu ma quando mi usciva la schermata della password, si sentiva come un rumore di tamburello e continuava a ricaricarsi
<lorenzo91> rendendomi impossibile fare l'accesso
<cristian_c> e poi?
<lorenzo91> niente, continuava così e ho dovuto spegnere il pc, ed adesso sono in windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: dovessi reinstallarlo, stai attento con i driver
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: all'inizio ti consiglio driver open nouveau + bumblebee
<lorenzo91> ok, molto probabilmente dopo lo reinstallo, appena finisco di vedermi la motogp....come faccio a togliere quello di adesso?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: avvii la live e reinstalli sulla stessa partizione
<cristian_c> ma dovrebbe esserci un'opzione per la reinstallazione, nell'installer
<lorenzo91> ah ok perfetto, dopo vedo. comunque prima quando l'ho installato c'era tipo la barra per selezionare lo spazio dedicabile a ubuntu, dopo se lo reinstallo mi occupa quello spazio giusto?
<lorenzo91> non è che me ne prende altro
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: se hai dubbi , torna qua e posta una schermata
<lorenzo91> ok perfetto, tra una ventina di minuti faccio tutto
<lorenzo91> intanto di rigrazio per l'aiuto (e la pazienza)
<cristian_c> di niente
<lorenzo91> cristian, ho letto questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<lorenzo91> e mi dice che devo usare il metodo manuale, perchè altrimenti mi cancellerebbe anche windows
<Carlin0> !ripristino | lorenzo91 leggi questa
<ubot-it> lorenzo91 leggi questa: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lorenzo91> ok quindi basta che premo aggiorna, perfetto
<lorenzo91> quindi avvio la live, premo "try ubuntu", poi faccio partire l'installazione e da li faccio aggiorna
<lorenzo91> non è che mi reinstalla anche i driver vero?
<Carlin0> no quelli se vuoi li  installi tu dopo
<lorenzo91> ah ok perfetto
<Carlin0> che driver erano ?
<lorenzo91> erano dei driver nvidia che mi davano problemi, non riuscivo più ad entrare nelle impostazioni
<lorenzo91> ma proprio in nessun tipo di impostazioni
<lorenzo91> poi ho provato una live, e da li riuscivo, quindi ho riavviato il pc ed allora si è buggato ubuntu
<lorenzo91> continuava a ricaricarmi la schermata della password
<Carlin0> non li installa ... magari hai sbagliato driver , è strano
<lorenzo91> adesso lo ripristino e dopo chiedo a voi, così non sbaglio
<lorenzo91> 10 minuti e faccio tutto
<Carlin0> ma se non hai problemi puoi anche usare quelli che mette di default
<Carlin0> senza complicarti la vita
<Lorenzo91> Ho avviato la live e fatto partire l installazione, cosa devo fare ora? Perché ho tre opzioni,  elimina ubuntu e reinstallare, cancella il disco e installa ubuntu ed altro
<Lorenzo91> Devo selezionare manualmente la partizione?
<lorenzo91> se serve posto anche gli screen
<Carlin0> lorenzo91, prova andando su reinstalla
<Carlin0> di cosa ti chiede dopo ...
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ti dissi di postare la schermata
<lorenzo91> eccola, adesso la metto, un secondo che faccio lo screen
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/wqDdJYu
<lorenzo91> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione qui pero dice che se scelgo la prima opzione, a causa di un bug mi cancella anche windows
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ok, metodo manuale
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: e posta schermata
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/9Zx2YTa
<lorenzo91> poi sotto la voce ubuntu ce ne una che si chiama swap
<lorenzo91> ed una ntf
<lorenzo91> ntfs*
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: dovrebbe essere sda6
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/sJb5tP2
<lorenzo91> ok, basta che seleziono solo quella_
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: sda6, e fai come descritto nella guida
<cristian_c> le altre non le toccare
<lorenzo91> perfetto, allora seleziono solo quella li e procedo, ci vediamo tra poco
<lorenzo91> aspetta, ma io devo selezionare l sda6 dal menu a tendina sotto?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: intendi il menù del bootloader?
<lorenzo91> dove ce scritto device per l installazione del bootloader
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: allora no
<cristian_c> quello non c'entta
<cristian_c> non c'entra
<lorenzo91> quindi basta che seleziono sda6 nella lista sopra?
<lorenzo91> perche se lo premo me lo seleziona in arancione
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: lascia perdere il bootloader
<krabador> peccato lorenzo91 , per un anno non puoi rappresentare il disco del successo di jovanotti, lorenzo92
<lorenzo91> ma quindi alla fine cosa devo fare_
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ti è stato spiegato abbondantemente e la guida è chiara
<cristian_c> tocca solo sda6 , il resto lascialo stare
<lorenzo91> ma per esempio nella guida spuntano la casella del formattare
<ame> ciao
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: appunto
<cristian_c> ti ho detto anche quale
<lorenzo91> sisi quello lo ho capito, ma se ci premo due volte sopra mi esce un menu con scritto tutte le varie opzioni che posso scegliere
<ame> ho un problema: dopo aver provato a fare l'avanzamento della versione, non si avvia più la low latency e avvianodolo da ubuntu normale non riesce più a trovare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ok, posta schermata
<cristian_c> ame: quale ubuntu per cominciare?
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/OGHnN6M
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: perché vuoi cambiare il tipo di filesystem?
<ame> cristian_c: ubuntu studio 14.04
<lorenzo91> no non saprei, pensavo bisognasse fare qualcosa li, per quello ho chiesto
<lorenzo91> tra l altro non mi lascia selezionare la spunta di formattazione
<cristian_c> ame: e volevi avanzare a.....?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: devi solo formattarla, nient'altro, ma posta una schermata in cui si veda bene tutto
<ame> cristian_c: 14.10
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/xypPT3p vedi dove ce la casella di formattazione? ecco, non mi lascia selezionarla
<cristian_c> ame: la 14.10 non è pi supportata
<ame> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: io intendo la finestra che si apre con doppio clic
<lorenzo91> non ho gi' messo lo screen<-
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: la scelta del filesystem copriva la finestra
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/VVWvuBq
<lorenzo91> ed appunto se apro usare come, esce quella finestra la
<ame> cristian_c: comunque ora mi da errore quando vado ad aggiornamenti sofware e non so come fare
<ame> cristian_c: mi scrive verificare la connessione, ma sono sicuro che la connessione è ok
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ok, scegli il filesystem attuale
<krabador> ame, sudo apt-get update
<lorenzo91> che sarebbe_
<krabador> !pastebin | ame
<ubot-it> ame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ame: perché volevi avanzare alla 14.10?
<lorenzo91> ext4 con journaling?
<krabador> lorenzo91, si
<krabador> lorenzo91, punto di mount " / "
<lorenzo91> ok
<ame> cristian_c: be me lo avevo proposto
<ame> cristian_c: o èra la 15.05... non ricordo ora
<lorenzo91> http://imgur.com/DQ4qq4T ok e giusto cosi?
<ame> ma perche mi dice di paste bin io non ho incollato nullo... bho
<krabador> ame, sudo apt-get update , e fa pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> rileggi sempre i messaggi
<krabador> spesso la risposta è li'.
<lorenzo91> confermate? posso continuare?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ok, vai avanti
<krabador> lorenzo91, si, puo' andar bene , assicurati che il bootloader finisca nel disco e non in una partizione
<lorenzo91> perfetto...si e nel disco
<krabador> vai allora
<krabador> lorenzo91, che win c'è in quel disco?
<ame> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12097618/
<lorenzo91> si cera windows
<doom_> #ai
<lorenzo91> ho fatto partire l installazione adesso
<krabador> ame, software-properties-gtk , da terminale, apre una finestra
<krabador> doom_, ?
<lorenzo91> ho il dual boot in questo pc
<krabador> lorenzo91, e non c'è nessun win adesso?
<krabador> lorenzo91, che win c'era?
<krabador> al di la che ci sia ancora, quale versione c'era?
<lorenzo91> sisi ce ancora windows 8.1
<krabador> lorenzo91, "<lorenzo91> si cera windows" "<lorenzo91> sisi ce ancora windows 8." deciditi
<krabador> lorenzo91, semplicemente perchè se hai uefi
<ame> krabador, si
<krabador> !uefi | lorenzo91
<ubot-it> lorenzo91: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> devi dare uno sguardo qui
<lorenzo91> pardon, avevo sbagliato tempo verbale. Si, c'e tuttora windows 8.1
<krabador> ame, togli la spunta dal campo in basso , del cd; nella voce "scarica da" seleziona altro , seleziona il paese italia , ed il server con "garr" in mezzo
<lorenzo91> sisi avevo già letto, ma attualmente lo sto reinstallando in quanto si era buggato e non riuscivo più ad avviarlo
<ame> krabador, ok credo di aver fatto tutto
<krabador> metti tutti gli ok, e chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> ame, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin del contenuto
<ame> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12097697/
<krabador> ame, hai un ppa per utopic, che roba è?
<ame> krabador, sinceramente non lo so
<krabador> ame, beh, da solo non c'è andato, hai seguito qualche guida non ufficiale per installare qualcosa?
<ame> krabador, ah sicuramente, forse ho installato qualcosa in passato che ora non ricordo
<krabador> ame, sappi che , quel ppa , se va offline , ti blocca gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<krabador> ame, ed i ppa, hanno la simpatica caratteristica, di andare spesso offline,in quanto sono gestiti male, su server instabili
<krabador> in ogni caso, al momento i repositories sono a posto, gli aggiornamenti sono sbloccati
<krabador> se ti serve farli, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ame> krabador, mi dice di riavviare, ora riavvio allora
<lorenzo91> perfetto, installazione andata a buon fine
<lorenzo91> ora per quanto riguarda i driver della scheda nvidia, cosa mi consigliate di fare? dato che prima si era incasinato tutto
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ti ho già consigliato
<cristian_c> prima parti con nouveau + bumblebee
<lorenzo91> ecco grazie, mi sfuggiva il primo nome
<cristian_c> visto che nvidia prime dava problemi e non attivava la nvidia
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: sono gli open, installati di default
<cristian_c> se è ok, puoi pure provare con gli nvidia attivabili da driver aggiuntivi
<lorenzo91> ok, come faccio a verificare se la gpu nvidia funziona? qual'era il comando che mi avevi detto prima?
<cristian_c> lshw -C video
<cristian_c> è un possibile comando
<krabador> lorenzo91, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lorenzo91, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: ma nella guida su bumblebee è spiegato come attivarla in certi contesti
<krabador> cosi' siamo perfettamenete allineati
<lorenzo91> ok, finisco di installare bumblebee e vi poso tutto su pastebin
<krabador> da terminale si assegna quale software far partire con la scheda
<krishn4> buona domenica a tutti
<lorenzo91> comunque non uso praticamente mai applicazioni che richiedono un uso stressante della gpu
<lorenzo91> forse solo visione di film o di video youtube in full hd
<krabador> lorenzo91, che cpu hai?
<lorenzo91> i5 4210u
<lorenzo91> e una nvidia 840m
<krabador> lorenzo91, allora praticamente puoi fare tutto con la intel
<krabador> sul fronte video
<krabador> magari qualche fullhd staspinto, puoi darlo in pasto all'nvidia
<krabador> ma la intel integrata nella cpu, va bene per i video.
<krabador> e risparmi corrente
<lorenzo91> perfetto...poi comunque se voglio giocare passo a windows, dove tengo vari giochi tipo gta 5 e altri
<lorenzo91> ma comunque ci sono comandi particolari col touchpad? perchè ogni tanto mentre scrollo mi esce una specie di multitasking che mi apre le varie app che ho in background
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: sarà il multitouch, immagino
<cristian_c> non so quali gesti utilizzi
<lorenzo91> capisco....bhe, non mi rimane altro che ringraziarvi...grazie di tutto
<krabador> divertiti lorenzo91
<krabador> per tutto cio' che riguarda il fronte tecnico del sistema, torna pure qui
<lorenzo91> certo, probabilmente ci tornerò dato che sto ancora imparando ad usarlo
<ame> krabador, ora come faccio l'avanzamento della distro?
<krishn4> buonasera a tutti, vorrei sapere , se ci sono possibilità di usare ubuntu touch nell'apple watch
<bloom> ciao a tutti
<bloom> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<diegool> ciao
<diegool> qualcuno sa come correggere il bug in pokerth
<diegool> http://i62.tinypic.com/m8zrwk.png
<diegool> la finestra delle probabilità è tagliata
<krabador> diegool, hai contattato lo staff dei devs ?
<diegool> No, mi sa che è una buona idea :)
<diegool> cmq ubuntu 14.04 pokerth 1.1.1
<krabador> diegool, se è l'ultima versione del software in assoluto, contatta i dev , vedi nelle loro risorse se hanno metodi di segnalazione di bug
<diegool> krabador, grazie del suggerimento. Effettivamente esiste una pagina di segnalazione bug. ora guardo o segnalo
<krabador> bene, divertiti
<Ibuntu> Buona sera, posso installare Ubuntu su un NoteBook?'
<Mr_Pan> Ibuntu, perchè non potresti  ?
<Carlin0> !mac | Ibuntu
<ubot-it> Ibuntu: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Carlin0> ah scusate ho capito male
<krabador> Ibuntu, in base alla potenza, potrebbe essere piu' indicata un'altra versione
<krabador> come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Ibuntu, fornisci qualche caratteristica del tuo notebook ... processore...ram
<Ibuntu> eh non le conosco xk purtroppo non e il mio
<Ibuntu> hanno provato ad intortarla con un virus, così ho deciso di metterle ubuntu almeno si leva i virus dalle scatole
<Ibuntu> tanto questa persona lo usa solamente per fb e youtube
<Carlin0> e non sai cpu e ram ?
<krabador> Ibuntu, leggi la targhetta sotto al notebook
<cristian_c> Ibuntu: togli i virus ma poi chi configura la macchina?
<krabador> e riporta modello
<krabador> del notebook
<Ibuntu> devo vedere  :/ ora che esce dal bagno chiedo a lei xk non ho il pc qui , comunque la macchina la configuro io, tanto non ho bisogno di scaricare driver giusto??
<krabador> Ibuntu, leggi la targhetta sotto al notebook
<krabador> torna qui con informazioni a riguardo
<Ibuntu> ah ok  ma per stare più tranquillo i driver audio video e scheda reete wifi li trova automaticamente ??
<krabador> si
<Ibuntu> scusate le mille domande, ma fino a che la macchina e mia posso farci quello che mi pare
<krabador> solo se scheda wireless broadcom, va installata a mano
<Ibuntu> cioè??
<cristian_c> Ibuntu: assolutamente sì
<krabador> se hai una broadcom, va installata a mano
<Ibuntu> e dove vedo se e broadcom?? sempre sulla targhetta??
<krabador> e solo se vuoi installare i driver video proprietari, è un'altra cosa che si fa a mano
<krabador> Ibuntu, abbi pazienza, o torni qui con il modello del notebook
<krabador> o cerchi informazioni tu stesso nel sito del produttore, con il modello preciso per mano
<krabador> oppure carichi il sistema operativo che c'è all'interno, vai nella gestione dispositivi e vedi come è fatto il notebook
<krabador> senza dati in mano , possiamo solo girarci i pollici
<Ibuntu> e nel sistema non posso entrarci cmq va bene appena torno con i dati vi dico tutto
<krabador> spero che tu non abbia voglia di mettere ubuntu nel pc di una donna per far colpo su di lei
<Ibuntu> e una donna ma e sposata, e la conosco da secoli ^^XD
<krabador> monello
<Ibuntu> comunque le istallo ubuntu seplicemente xk cosi non si lascia fregare dai virus
<lorenzo91> rieccomi, volevo chiedervi un'altra cosa: da ubuntu come faccio a vedere i file che ho su windows? la musica per esempio
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: monti la partizione windows
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: dovresti vederla nel file manager
<lorenzo91> ok perfetto trovato
<OnTheRoadAgain> A-riciao...allora...sono andato alla sezione di download della versione 15 desktop 64 bit ma non me la fa scaricare....suggerimenti?
<OnTheRoadAgain> come si registra il nick?
<lorenzo91> ragazzi, dopo un pomeriggio di utilizzo ho notato che con ubuntu il pc mi scalda parecchio...usando chrome con un video su youtube in background mi raggiunge i 55/60 gradi...com'è possibile così tanto?
<cristian_c> lorenzo91: lshw-C video
<lorenzo91> mi dice comando non trovato...che strano
<lorenzo91> scusate era saltata la corrente
<lorenzo91> quindi, come mai mi dice che il comando non esiste?
<Mr_Pan> lorenzo lshw -C video
<Guest40626> Buonasera a tutti
<Guest40626> Potete darmi una mano per ubuntu touch ?
<lorenzo91> niente continua a saltare la corrente oggi
<lorenzo91> scusate se non leggo i messaggi, non è colpa mia
<ozzy_> ciao a tutti
<ozzy_> !menu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'menu'
<Carlin0> che ti serve ozzy_  ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0 terrore degli scaricatori .. :D
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-15
<Claudio> Salve, ho installa ubuntu in dualboot con windows 10 ma la connessione a internet non funziona solo se faccio con hotspot bluethoot
<effielenses> Ciao ragazzi! C'è qualcuno online che può aiutarmi con una problematica relativa al wifi? Ho sottoposto il problema due giorni fa ma mi sono dovuta disconnettere
<theta> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 14.04/16.04 sul mio portatie HP 250 g4 e adesso mi trovo con wifi lentissima.
<effielenses> Ciao! sono tornata dopo due giorni di assenza! Riespongo velocemente il problema: ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 sul mio Aspire-E5-571G ed è come se non esistesse il wifi. sono connessa solo attraverso il cavo!
<effielenses> @krabador , ti ricordi di me? mi hai seguita per un po' insieme a Carlin0, poi purtroppo è saltata la connessione e sono sparita
<effielenses> sono fiduciosa :')
<monica-78> hi all
<monica-78> I'm using ubuntu 16 on my travelmate 5335
<monica-78> but I haven't brightness control
<monica-78> I tried to set the command acpi_backlight=vendor in the grub but the problem is not solved
<monica-78> what I can to do?
<Carlin0> !english | monica-78
<ubot-it> monica-78: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<effielenses> Carlin0, sei la mia unica speranza!
<monica-78> ops scusate
<monica-78> pensavo di essere nella chat in inglese
<Carlin0> effielenses, ma il wifi non ha mai funzionato ?
<effielenses> No, mai!
<effielenses> C'è stato un misero momento durato qualche secondo, e poi mai più
<effielenses> la cosa buffa è che da windows tutto va perfettamente
<Carlin0> effielenses, sei su ubntu ora ?
<effielenses> si
<effielenses> sono connessa attraverso il cavo
<Carlin0> effielenses, sudo apt install pastebinit
<effielenses> Fatto!
<Carlin0> effielenses, lspci | pastebinit
<Carlin0> effielenses, lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> effielenses, gli ultimi 2 comandi producono un link passamelo qui
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058616/
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058618/
<Carlin0> !bcm | effielenses segui questa guida
<ubot-it> effielenses segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<effielenses> Ci ho provato, ma non capisco cosa devo fare. Sono veramente nuova in questo campo
<effielenses> potresti seguirmi , mentre ci riprovo?
<Carlin0> effielenses, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia
<effielenses> Okay
<Carlin0> hai la 16.04 hai detto vero ?
<effielenses> Yes
<effielenses> sta installando
<Carlin0> al riavvio dovrebbe andare il wifi
<effielenses> Mi chiede di disabilitare il Secure Boot
<effielenses> lo faccio, giusto? (sono impeditissima)
<Carlin0> dipende come hai installato
<Carlin0> questo non posso saperlo
<Carlin0> non disabilitarlo per ora
<effielenses> ti invio lo screen
<effielenses> di cosa mi appare
<Carlin0> poi il secure boot ne so poco , ho tutta roba vecchia
<Carlin0> effielenses,  non disabilitarlo per ora
<effielenses> Okay, okay
<effielenses> quindi clicco no e  riavvio
<Carlin0> finita l'installazione devi riavviare
<effielenses> Perfetto, sembra ancora andare per le lunghe
<effielenses> ( non so come ringraziarti)
<Carlin0> aspetta a vedere se va
<Carlin0> ahhahhahhh
<effielenses> Dice qualcosa relativa all'installazione con completata perchè interrotta (?)
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058660/
<effielenses> voilat
<Carlin0> effielenses, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> macina un pochetto ora , hai parecchia roba da aggiornare
<effielenses> Va benone, aspetto pazientemente
<Carlin0> effielenses, quando ha finito dimmelo
<effielenses> Perfetto, sta ancora avanzando
<effielenses> ( ho anche un sottofondo musicale da suspance)
<effielenses> mi richiede di disabilitare o abilitare il secure boot
<effielenses> cioè, di disabilitarlo
<effielenses> glielo nego?
<Carlin0> nega
<effielenses> Okay, 99%. che ansia
<Carlin0> che palle sto secure boot pare che esista solo lui
<effielenses> HA FINITO! adesso?
<Carlin0> adesso dai sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<effielenses> okay
<effielenses> intendi tutto o solo sudo apt -f install?
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058725/ questo è l'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> sudo apt -f install
<effielenses> okay allora il link è quello
<Carlin0> allora riproviamo
<Carlin0> effielenses, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<effielenses> okay!
<Carlin0> anzi
<Carlin0> effielenses, sudo apt install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<effielenses> anzi?
<effielenses> ook
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058732/ :(
<effielenses> argh ha saltato una roba, aspetta che riprovo
<effielenses> ora ho notato, dannata tastiera
<Carlin0> manca un trattino
<effielenses> Perchè ho una stupida tastiera
<effielenses> ho risolto, sta avanzando
<effielenses> scusa l'ansia XD
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla dei comandi così non sbagli
<effielenses> okay, ha finito
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058737/ arriva
<Carlin0> manca la fine
<effielenses> finisce così!
<Carlin0> effielenses, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<effielenses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058746/
<Carlin0> ok effielenses sembra installato correttamente , ora salva tutti i lavori che hai in atto e poi dai sudo reboot
<Carlin0> per riavviare
<effielenses> c'è un modo specifico per salvare?
<effielenses> (non odiatemi, sono veramente nuovissima)
<Carlin0> stavi facendo qualcosa
<Carlin0> tipo scrivere lettere
<effielenses> oh, nono
<Carlin0> file
<Carlin0> ok allora dai sudo reboot
<effielenses> Allora torno tra poco
<effielenses> stacco il cavo quando riavvio?
<Carlin0> prova
<effielenses> okay!
<effielenses> tornerò!
<effielenses> continua a non vedere le reti wifi
<Carlin0> effielenses, mi spiace non so come aiutarti oltre , prova a ripassare magari trovi qualcuno + ferrato nell'argomento
<effielenses> Grazie davvero per il tuo aiuto e per la pazienza :)
<Carlin0> di nulla , mi spiace di non aver risolto
<effielenses> non mi arrendo, troverò una soluzione e tornerò a comunicarla qui! Grazie ancora!
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-16
<Alex-ubuntu> Ciao!
<Alex-ubuntu> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Uopo94> Buone vacanze a tutti, ho problemi ad installare linpus lite sul mio aspire es11 non mi prende i driver della scheda video qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano ?
<Carlin0> Uopo94, cosa sarebbe linpus lite ?
<Uopo94> www.linpus.com
<Uopo94> il pc in questione mi è stato fornito con questo os
<Carlin0> e perchè vieni a chiedere supporto qui ?
<Uopo94> acer non fa assistenza sugli os "gratuiti" e il supporto dal sito è una settimana che non mi risponde
<Uopo94> devo reinviare il pc al venditore come era prima ma la reinstallazione dell'os non va a buon fine, e non ho trovato altre speranze se non voi
<Uopo94> se non qui ha idea di dove posso cheidere
<Carlin0> Uopo94, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto ubuntu non altro
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uopo94> grazie
<piemme> Salve a tutti, ho aggiornato il sistema avanzando dalla versione 14.04 lts alla 16.04 lts.Qualcosa deve essere andato storto visto che adesso i tempi di avvio si sono triplicati, conoscete qualche soluzione?Grazie
<Djouan> Ciao a tutti. Ho comprato una stampante Epson wi-fi 2650, installata e funzionante: a parte lo scanner che mi chiede un software particolare. Come risolvo ? Non sono un genio del computer, avrei bisogno di una guida.
<mikelemn> ciao a tutti
<mikelemn> qualcuno mi sa aiutare son samba + openldap?
<Djouan> chiedo scusa, rettifico: mi chiede un driver no un software.
<mantobit> ciao a tutti!
<pieroausta> ho tentato di installare la nuova release di ubuntu sul mio portatile con ubuntu precaricato: durante l'instalazione si è bloccato e spento e riacceso  dopo molte righe chiede login e password, che io non possiedo . io ho solo nome utente e password.
<krabador> !ripristino | pieroausta
<ubot-it> pieroausta: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> reinstalla e setti nuovamente la pass
<pieroausta> intanto ho scaricato da altro computer la nuova release con estensione .iso posso caricarla su una penna usb e rifare l'avviamento per una nuova istallazione sul computer con ubuntu senza perdere i file esistenti?
<krabador> pieroausta, se non hai la voce "Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX" , fa un fischio
<krabador> pieroausta, certo
<krabador> seguendo il link che ti ho indicato
<pieroausta> sono tonto e non ho capito... posso inserire la chiavetta con la nuova version e andare avanti seguendo istruzioni?
<krabador> pieroausta, tutta l'autostima che vuoi, ma sai leggere ?
<krabador> esattamente 7 messaggi indietro
<pieroausta> a volte dubito, comunque grazie dell'attenzione . un saluto
<krabador> pieroausta, non andare via, se non hai trovato il link
<pieroausta> ho trovato e scaricato la versione, chiedo appunto se il file .iso  è adatto per inserire all'avvio del computer
<krabador> pieroausta, continui a non capire che ti ho indicato , qualche messaggio fa, il link che ti spiega passo passo come fare quello che hai chiesto
<mantobit> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con samba ed ldap ?
<pako> salve sono nuovo di questa comunity  volevo chiedere un informazione come scaricare  ubuntu dal netbook se non ho il masterizzatore e  istallarlo sul pc   con usb
<krabador> !usbwin | pako
<ubot-it> pako: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ozzy222> salve ,mi arriva la notifica di aggiornamento alla versione nuova ,inserisco password ma poi non succede nulla
<krabador> ozzy222: hai 14.04 ?
<ozzy222> alla versione 10.04.1 la versione in uso è la 14.04
<ozzy222> 16.04.1 *
<ozzy222> si è la 14.04
<krabador> evita
<krabador> fa backup , e fa installazione pulita
<ozzy222> e c'è un altro problema, premetto che il pc è nuovo nuovo, praticamente la batteria non si carica se il pc è acceso, ma carica se inserisco lìalimentatore e poi accendo il pc
<krabador> che sistemi ci sono dentro ?
<ozzy222> cioè?
<krabador> che sistemi ci sono dentro ?
<ozzy222> cosa intendi per sistemi ,non sono un esperto al pc scusami
<krabador> ...
<krabador> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_operativo
<ozzy222> ah ok, cè solo ubuntu nel pc
<krabador> quando hai fatto l'installazione ?
<krabador> !dettagli | ozzy222
<ubot-it> ozzy222: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ozzy222> un mesetto fa ,appena preso il pc ho installato ubuntu, di serie aveva windows 10
<krabador> ozzy222: e l'hai usato ?
<ozzy222> windows solo un giorno
<krabador> hai fatto caso a cosa facesse all'inserimento del cavo di alimentazione a sistema avviato
<krabador> ozzy222: puoi continuare con la specifica dei dettagli ?
<ozzy222> con windows funzionava perfettamente, alli'inzio avevo installato la versione 16.04.1 poi l'ho tolta perche il pc non si spengeva, e ho installato la 14
<Morena> Ciao ho disinstallato firefox da xubuntu come faccio a reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> Morena: da terminale. sudo apt-get install firefox
<cristian_c> o altrimenti lo cerchi nel software center
<Morena> in realtà l'ho scaricato da un altro computer però non me lo riconosce più come browser di sistema
<cristian_c> 'l'ho scaricato da un altro computer' <- firefox è preinstallato in xubuntu
<cristian_c> perché l'hai scaricato ulteriormente?
<Morena> lo so però lo disinstallato per errore
<cristian_c> Morena: hai disinstallato quello in dotazione a xubuntu, o quello 'scaricato da un altro computer'
<cristian_c> ?
<Morena> quello in dotazione
<cristian_c> Morena: e allora reinstallalo secondo i metodi che ho descritto prima
<krabador> susu Morena è facile
<Morena> ok ci provo grazie
<Morena> non esco dalla chat ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> Morena: stai scrivendo da xubuntu?
<Morena> si
<cristian_c> Morena: con quale browser'
<cristian_c> ?
<Morena> firefox quello però che ho scaricato ed estratto senza logo e non installato ha quanto ho capito è tipo un app
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere la versione stand-alone
<cristian_c> Morena: avevi chiesto comunque come reinsfallarl0
<Morena> ok ha finito ha scricato delle cose devo riavviare?
<Morena> scaricato
<cristian_c> riavviare cosa?
<krabador> susu Morena dicci #chestaiaffare
<cristian_c> Morena: se hai reinstallato firefox , lo trovi nel menù applicazioni/ whisker menù
<Morena> dice in terminale: Please restart all running instances of firefox or you will expirience problems
<Morena> che faccio chiudo termilane
<cristian_c> Morena: e allora fai quanto detto, ovvero chiudere firef0x
<cristian_c> firefox
<Morena> allora ti saluto?
<cristian_c> ti viene chiesto di chiudere firefox , non il terminale
<cristian_c> si chiuderà la chat, ma almeno potrai usare firefox
<Morena> questo che ho aperto?
<cristian_c> e ricollegarti alla chat se ti serve ulteriore supporto
<cristian_c> beh, suppongo di sì
<Morena> ok ciao mi riconnetto dopo grazie di cuore
<fendo59> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una conferma, dovrei ridimensionare la partizione di / con Gparted. Il disco è così partizionato : "/boot", "swap", "/home", infine" /". Quindi vorrei ridurre la partizione "/" che sta alla fine del disco perchè sovradimensionata, allargando poi la "/home". Secondo voi, dopo, dovrei mettere mano a Grub oppure no, essendo la partizione diversa da quella di "/boot"? Grazie
<fendo59> Dimenticavo la distro è la 14.04.1
<cristian_c> fendo59: perché hai una /boot separata?
<fendo59> si
<fendo59> Quando installai la 10.04 divisi il disco nelle varie partizioni: boot, swap, home e root.
<cristian_c> fendo59: però non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> fendo59: perché hai una /boot separata?
<fendo59> Perchè quando feci l'installazione della 10.04 avevo letto un documento sul sito Ubuntu-it.org, dove spiegava come partizionare il disco nel modo più conveniente. Penso che il ridimensionamento della root sia uno di questi vantaggi
<fendo59> Ora che ricordo si parlava anche di maggiore sicurezza
<bobolo> credo tu posssa ridimensionare la root e successivamente far update-grub, ho visto il mio grub connano /etc/default/grub e non vedo particolari cose ( ho la stessa situazione tua di partizionamento  con aggiunta di /var quindi presumo tu possa farlo a mio parere
<bobolo> ovviamente io non ho mai avuto necessita
<bobolo> quindi non ho sicurezza assoluta
<fendo59> Mal che vada la /home con i dati rimane tale
<bobolo> tecnicamente non perdi nulla
<bobolo> puoi ritornare alle dimensioni orginali
<bobolo> io procederei con il resize della root
<bobolo> reboot
<bobolo> update-grub
<bobolo>  e successivamente procederei
<fendo59> anche perchè la partizione root è occupata solo al 12%
<bobolo> modalità empirica
<bobolo> oppure utilizzi una virtual machine
<bobolo> e provi li il tutto
<fendo59> mentre regalerei lo spazio alla home che si sta riempiendo
<fendo59> bobolo: perchè hai separato anche la /var?
<bobolo> per via di un database
<bobolo> ma credo che sia stato forbiato da una guida che ho seguito tanto tempo fa
<bobolo> quindi credo non mi serva a nulla averla separata
<bobolo> dico nel mio caso specifico
<fendo59> ok!
<fendo59> Comunque anche secondo me non dovrebbero esserci problemi, domani provo. Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-17
<ilgallinetta> ciao a tutti
<ilgallinetta> ciao
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema su un vecchio pc di mia nipote. un dell inspiron. distribuzione installata xubuntu 16.04. Il problema sono i messaggi nel terminale. In particolare i caratteri accentati. Benché nella finestra di terminale di xfce quando premo il tasto della lettera "e" con l'accento (per esempio) appare il carattere giusto, in tty (specie con i caratteri maiuscoli) quando ricevo i messaggi di risposta, invece dei caratteri accentati corretti ne otte
<Ab3L> Ecco. Trovato. Ho usato "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup". Poi, nei questionari che sono apparsi ho scelto: "UTF-8", "Combinato - Latino; slavo cirillico; greco", "Terminus" e la grandezza "8x16".
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> ho un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu 16.0.4.1, dopo aver avviato l'installer da USB... non parte la grafica e mi compare  la login da console
<paolo_> ho una scheda grafica nvidia e credo che il problema sia con i driver nouveau
<gpfsax> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | gpfsax
<ubot-it> gpfsax: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gpfsax> qualcuno di voi ha provato ad installare una VM 32bit su ubuntu 16 ?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | gpfsax
<ubot-it> gpfsax: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gpfsax> ho installato vmware 6.0.0.6 (l'ultima a 32bit), al primo avvio mi segnala problemi in fasi di ricompilazione, qualche suggerimento? grazie
<fabio_cc> gpfsax, puoi provare a chiede in #ubuntu-it-chat, qui si fa supporto solo a software presente nei repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | gpfsax
<ubot-it> gpfsax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> *chiedere
<gpfsax> grazie fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> gpfsax, prego
<fendo59> Ciao a tutti, una domanda: ho visto che Xchat su 16.04.1 non è più nei repository, è stato sostituito con qualche altro programma? A giorni vorrei passare dalla 14.04 alla 16.04. Grazie
<fabio_cc> !info hexchat | fendo59
<ubot-it> fendo59: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<ilgallinetta> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ilgallinetta
<ubot-it> ilgallinetta: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luciofunk> ciao ragazzi ,ho problema con sito rai,per vedere direte streaming on demand,mi dice che serve adobe flashplayer sedici,,ho ubu dodici 04,qualcuno può aioutarmi?  che so esiste un alternativa?
<f843d0> luciofunk: puoi provare con Chromium e pepperflash
<luciofunk> chromium non mi va,pepperflash lo trovo nell ubu softw center?
<f843d0> luciofunk: cosa significa chromium non mi va?
<luciofunk> se apro un qualunque video mi dice che serve flash player,manco youtube va,mozilla invece va quasi tutto
<f843d0> luciofunk: mancherà il plugin apposito. Molto strano che youtube non vada, dovrebbe avere il supporto per HTML5
<f843d0> luciofunk: e il plugin apposito è pepperflash, nello specifico
<luciofunk> mi dice che non lo trova peppeflash nelle sorgenti
<f843d0> luciofunk: apt-cache search pepper
<luciofunk> devo sciverlo nel terminale?
<fendo59> Se può interessare non ho avuto problemi a spostare e ridimensionare la partizione di "/" , essendo questa divisa da quella "/boot" e da quella di "/home". Non ho dovuto nemmeno invocare "grub update"
<bobolo> :-D
<fendo59> Scusate, dal CD LIVE è possibile fare l'upgrade del sistema come avviene in rete? Grazie
<neramarea> 'sera popolo tutto- ho gente altrui collegata al mio wi-fi. col mio permesso. come faccio a sapere cosa ne stanno facendo?
<Carlin0> !chat neramarea
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat neramarea'
<Carlin0> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Federica91> Buonasera a tutti! Ho un problema con il pc. Ho installato la versione 15.10 di Ubuntu e ora ho la schermata completamente nera all'avvio e continua a chiedermi in loop login e password.
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-18
<Lucchino> Buongiorno, sono Luca. Il computer di una mia amica dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento ad ubuntu 15.10 non parte più. ovvero che la schermata di login compare in terminale
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Lucchino
<Lucchino> ed una volta effettuato continua a rimanere lì in loop
<ubot-it> Lucchino: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Lucchino> ma non parte soo l'ambiente grafico
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto, qualcuno disponibile?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<RSA4096> Carlin0, ho un problema che mi perseguita anche dopo la formattazione e reinstallazione di ubuntu 16.04. In pratica a volte quando accendo il pc non mi ritorvo più le icone Numix ma quelel di default. Potresti aiutarmi?
<RSA4096_>  ho un problema che mi perseguita anche dopo la formattazione e reinstallazione di ubuntu 16.04. In pratica a volte quando accendo il pc non mi ritorvo più le icone Numix ma quelel di default. Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<AlessioT> Salve una informazione vorrei sapere se ubuntu mate vada bene per un toshiba a2 2004
<Carlin0> AlessioT, dicci di + di questo pc , che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video
<AlessioT> 512 mb di ram 1024 x 760 di display Intel premium m, ho fatto qualche ricerca e credo che possa andare bene per ubuntu mate
<Carlin0> la cpu ?
<Carlin0> vabbò
<Carlin0> alessioT, e la cpu ?
<alessioT> intel premium m 715 / 1.5 GHz
<alessioT> questa è la cpu
<Guest8885> iao, sapete come installare google-earth funzionante su 16.04 MATE?
<Carlin0> alessioT, a mio parere meglio lubuntu
<alessioT> il pc dovrebbe andare abbastanza bene con lubuntu giusto?
<Carlin0> Guest8885, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/GoogleEarth
<Carlin0> alessioT, dipende cosa ci fai
<alessioT> navigazione su internet e basta. uso familiare
<Carlin0> navigazione è assai generico , potrebbe bastare una pagina in flash per causare grossi rallentamenti
<RSA4096_> secondo voi quale è la migliore distribuzione rock solid?
<Carlin0> !chat | RSA4096_
<ubot-it> RSA4096_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessioT> usiamo solamente youtube e siti per guardare film in streaming quindi credo che non dovrebbe avere rallentamenti
<Guest8885> non funziona
<pippo5_> giorno come si imposta un ip statico su ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> pippo5_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<pippo5_> krabador, grazie
<lubuntiano> Ciao ragazzi, mi aiutate ad installare una stampante su Lubuntu?
<RSA4096> lubuntiano, che stampante è?
<lubuntiano> epson wf-2510
<lubuntiano> e il s.o. è lubuntu
<RSA4096> lubuntiano, sorry ho solo esperienza con le hp
<lubuntiano> ai
<lubuntiano> a chi posso rivolgermi?
<RSA4096> o aspetti qui, o scrivi sul forum
<lubuntiano> ok
<krabador> lubuntiano, scarica i drivers dal sito epson ed installali
<lubuntiano> non saprei come installarli
<lubuntiano> sono andato sul sito della epson e ho selezionato la marca e il s.o.
<lubuntiano> compare una lunga lista di download e non so dove cliccare
<lubuntiano> ne ho scaricato uno, ma non sono file in formato .exe
<krabador> che non c'entrano niente con ubuntu ;)
<lubuntiano> per favore, krabador... mi aiuti passo dopo passo?
<krabador> lubuntiano, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lubuntiano> che significa?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep lsb | pastebinit
<krabador> !terminale | lubuntiano
<ubot-it> lubuntiano: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<lubuntiano> nella schermata che si apre con "LXTerminal" copio e incollo "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"?
<lubuntiano> è corretto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> l'altro comando ti darà un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<lubuntiano> Usare "sudo apt autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<lubuntiano> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 12 non aggiornati.
<lubuntiano> queste sono le ultime righe che compaiono
<krabador> l'altro comando ti darà un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<lubuntiano> questo dici: "dpkg -l | grep lsb | pastebinit"?
<krabador> yep
<lubuntiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23067167/
<lubuntiano> eccolo
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<lubuntiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23067169/
<krabador> lubuntiano, https://download3.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/03/00/04/54/27/c1552a8de15863e3051a177deca6d7d8c940b9e1/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<krabador> scarica questo
<matteo1990> Salve a tutti, effettuando l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 14 a 16 si è bloccato ed ora va più, non riesco ad accedere
<matteo1990> il mio problema è salvare i dati, per reinstallare non ho problemi
<matteo1990> ho provato a fare il ripristino con il cd del 14 ma mi dà solo opzioni con perdita di tutti i dati
<matteo1990> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<krabador> matteo1990, scegli "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la root del vecchio sistema a mano
<matteo1990> ma poi riesco a fare il passaggio? perchè avviando la versione try di ubuntu provando a fare il salvataggio su alcune cartelle(qualle più importanti) mi dice che non ho il permesso di fare nulla
<krabador> ti assicuri che la casella di formattazione non sia spuntata
<krabador> e vai avanti
<matteo1990> mi stao scaricando il 16 riusco a fare il ripristino con quello? perchè comunque risulta che c'è il 16 montato nel pc
<krabador> matteo1990, si
<matteo1990> ok grazie provo allora
<lubuntiano> krabador, sto installando il pacchetto che mi hai indicato...
<lubuntiano> krabador, al termine della installazione mi chiede se reinstallare o rimuovere il pacchetto, facendomi presente che "la stessa versione è già installata"
<lubuntiano> come mi muovo adesso?
<bobolo> ciao lubu
<lubuntiano> ciao bobolo
<Skuff> Salve a tutti, qualcuno si ricordera' di me.. Volevo effettuare di nuovo la procedura per ripulire Firefox. I comandi da eseguire erano mv .mozilla .mozilla-old e sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old. Il terminale pero' mi restituisce un "Directory not empty" . Intanto quando cerco di copiare dal terminale mi da un highlight in bianco che non mi sembra
<Skuff> normale: lo screenshot lo trovare qui: http://prnt.sc/c79uzc   . Purtroppo, ditemi che sono paranoico, ma continuo ad avere l'impressione di avere qualcuno che sneaka nella mia browser history. Cosa mi consigliate di fare? Se mi dite che non c'e' problema, per il momento posso anche tenermi il tutto com'e' . Grazie e scusate per il (ripetuto) distu
<Skuff> rbo.
<Carlin0> Skuff, chiudi prima il browser e dai  rm -rf .mozill*
<Carlin0> il comando non darà nessun output
<Carlin0> e poi mettiti anche l'anima in pace , non credo tu abbia i segreti della nasa in quel pc
<Skuff> perfetto, Carlino, grazie. Ovviamente chiudendo il browser chiudo anche la chat. Quindi ti chiedo mi tocca riavviare il computer dove aver dato il comando? Inoltre.. il fatto che il terminale venga evidenziato cosi in bianco quando cerco di copiare e' un problema? No, non ho segreti della NASA nel computer, sono solo ansioso, paranoico e a volte mi
<Skuff>  capitava di farmela con brutta gente online.
<Skuff> riavvero' :) grazie ancora eh
<trex> ciao, esiste un programa per ubuntu con quale si potrebbero recuperare i dati da un Ipad rotto???
<gioplata> salve
<gioplata> ho bisogno di aiuto
<gioplata> qualcuno disponibile?
<gioplata> nessuno??
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<RSA4096>  ho un problema che mi perseguita anche dopo la formattazione e reinstallazione di ubuntu 16.04. In pratica a volte quando accendo il pc non mi ritorvo più le icone Numix ma quelel di default. Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<RSA4096> stesso problema trovato qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/773536/ubuntu-16-04-sometimes-does-not-apply-theme-at-startup ma nessuna soluzione
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-19
<paolo_> buongiorno
<bobolo> giorno
<alessandroalb> ciao a tutti
<alessandroalb> qualcuno conosce Pinguy Builder ?
<alessandroalb> ciao a tutti
<Meula> Buongiorno..sul mio notebook si è installato automaticamente ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS, ma adesso mi chiede login e password al contrario di prima, e non posso più avviare ubuntu. Cosa posso fare?
<alessandroalb> Meula, non credo proprio che si sia installato automaticamente, non è mica win10
<Meula> No...c'era la versione vecchia di ubuntu
<alessandroalb> Meula, nella versione vecchia quanti utenti avevi ?
<Meula> credo uno solo, ma non ne sono sicura
<Meula> le mie credenziali non funzionano
<alessandroalb> Meula, avevi impostato la password di root ?
<Meula> si
<alessandroalb> Meula, ok
<alessandroalb> Meula, allora devi entrare dal boot in modalità gestione, direi la seconda voce della lista, l'hai mai fatto ?
<alessandroalb> Meula, da grub intendo
<Meula> No..come ci arrivo al grub?
<alessandroalb> Meula, dopo aver avviato il notebook, non ti compare una finestra con una lista di nomi ?
<alessandroalb> Meula, utilizza la seguente guida, dovrebbe aiutarti :  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Meula> si avviano delle righe di testo con a destra un OK in verde...l'ultima riga ha sinistra è in rosso poi si apre una schermata con ubuntu..... tty1
<Meula> e la richiesta di login
<alessandroalb> Meula, quindi non ti compare lightdm ma il terminale ?
<Meula> si
<alessandroalb> Meula, mmhh, allora il problema è più grave. L'aggiornamento ti ha modificato qualche impostazione
<alessandroalb> Meula, hai dati importanti sul notebook ?
<Meula> e mi sa
<Meula> ho provato a salvare i dati su hard disk esterno entrando in modalità live con pe netta...ma molte cartelle nn me le copia e non posso formattare
<paolo_> Meula, comumnque da tarminale riesci ad entrare come root?
<alessandroalb> Meula, certo
<Meula> no
<paolo_> quidni non ti ricord nemmeno la pwd di root ? :)
<alessandroalb> Meula, comunque sei a buon punto, devi solo recuperare le cartelle che non ti ha salvato
<Meula> mi fa fare login e password..ma da errore
<paolo_> che errore da?
<Meula> Login incorrect
<alessandroalb> paolo_, continui tu ? Io devo uscire un attimo
<paolo_> ok
<alessandroalb> paolo_, ty
<paolo_> :)
<Meula> grazie ragazzi
<alessandroalb> Meula, :)
<paolo_> se da login incorrect significa che la pwd di root è sbagliata
<Meula> cosa potrei fare secondo te?
<paolo_> io ti consiglierei di avviare il notebook con il livecd
<paolo_> e qui avremmo due opzioni
<paolo_> 1. salvare i dati importanti su un disco esterno e poi reistallare ubuntu 16.04 da zero....
<Meula> Ho provato a farlo ma nn copia tutto
<paolo_> 2. provare a modificare la pwd di root dal liveced
<Meula> forse sono riuscita ad entrare in root
<paolo_> che vuol dire non salva tutto?
<paolo_> ottimo :)
<Meula> non mi ha più login incorrect
<paolo_> quindi sei entrata?
<Meula> ho meula@ecc.. $
<paolo_> ok
<Meula> non saprei
<paolo_> quindi sei entrarta come meula
<paolo_> non come root
<Meula> ok
<paolo_> che scheda grafiuca ha il notebook?^
<Meula> non ricordo
<paolo_> se non lo sai, scrivi: lspci | grep VGA
<Meula> ok
<Meula> cerco | sulla tastiera del notebook???non lo trovo!
<paolo_> :)
<paolo_> cioè c'è il tato  ma scrive un altro carattere?
<Meula> mi dice...  Intel corporation 2nd generation core processor family integrated graphics controller rev 09
<paolo_> molto probabilmente è un problema con i driver della scheda video
<Meula> capito...
<paolo_> il live cd ti partiva con la grafica, giusto?
<Meula> Si
<paolo_> ok, quindi con molta probabilità l'aggiornameto alla 16.04 non si è compeltato correttamente e mancano questi driver....
<paolo_> prova ad aggirnare nuovamente il sistema con
<paolo_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Meula> Da questa schermata?
<paolo_> il portatile è connesso a internet?
<Meula> no...
<paolo_> riesci a colelgarlo?
<Meula> entrando in live?
<paolo_> no,
<Meula> ethernet?
<silpi> come scaricare film con ubuntu?
<paolo_> si
<paolo_> sarebbe meglio
<Meula> ok
<Meula> 1 minuto
<Meula> prendo il cavo
<paolo_> ok
<Meula> Collegato
<Meula> collegato
<silpi> scusate amici potete aiutarmi? come poter scaricare film con ubuntu,sono alle prime armi chiedo soccorso!!!
<paolo_> esce su internet?
<Meula> Se compri una Ferrari, non scrivi alla Ferrari per sapere come eseguire una rapina...
<Meula> scusa paolo...non ho capito
<paolo_> il portatile è coolegato in   rete e va su internet?
<Meula> Non so se va su internet...
<paolo_> ok :)
<Meula> provo a dare quel comando che mi hai scritto prima?
<paolo_> diventa root col comando: sudo -s
<paolo_> la pwd è la tua di meula
<Meula> ok...
<paolo_> sei root?
<Meula> login incorrect
<Meula> scusa...fatto
<paolo_> :)
<Meula> sino root
<paolo_> ora scrivi ifconfig -a
<Meula> ok
<paolo_> dovresti vedere due schede di rete
<Meula> si
<paolo_> un lo
<Meula> si
<paolo_> e l'altra?
<Meula> vedo eth0 lo è wlan0
<paolo_> ok
<paolo_> lla eth0 alla riga inet addr
<Meula> ?
<paolo_> accanto a eth0 ci sono delle righe con delle informazioni, giusto?
<Meula> si
<paolo_> la prima riga dovrebbe iniziare con Link
<Meula> si
<paolo_> la seconda con inet addr
<Meula> No
<paolo_> ok
<Meula> brodcast multi cast...
<paolo_> ok
<Meula> lo alla seconda riga inizia per indirizzo inet...
<Meula> 😱😱
<Meula> 😅
<paolo__> quello che volevo fare adesso, era collegare manualmente il pc alla rete e fatti scaircare ulteriori eventuali aggiornamenti
<Meula> Ok
<paolo__> ma è la via più lunga....
<paolo__> quella più veloce a mio avviso è reinstallare ubuntu
<Meula> Ho file che nn posso perdere...
<paolo__> comunqe la wlan0 ha la riga inet add?
<Meula> no...
<paolo__> :)
<paolo__> il pc da dove stai scrivendo rta
<paolo__> ora
<paolo__> è windows?
<Meula> no
<Meula> ipad
<paolo__> linux?
<paolo__> uh
<paolo__> conesso in wireless
<Meula> si
<paolo__> sei in grado di recuperare le informazioni di rete dall'ipad,?
<Meula> intendi ip?
<paolo__> si
<Meula> si...
<Meula> Verrebbe più comodo usare un altro notebook con ubuntu collegato con lan?
<Meula> per pranzo torno a casa e li ho un vecchio po' con ubuntu 15
<paolo__> se trovi quest informazioni possiamo provare a configurare la rete sul laptop e lanciare gli update
<Meula> O
<Meula> ok
<paolo__> trovato?
<Meula> si
<Meula> ...ma se conviene farlo con ubuntu su un altro pc
<Meula> tra mezz'ora torno a casa e ne ho un altro
<Meula> come conviene?
<Meula> 😊
<paolo__> come preferisci, per me si puiò fare dopo quando torni a casa... così io vado a mangiare ora :)
<Meula> Ma certo...pranza tranquillamente!!
<Meula> Ci sentiamo dopo allora
<Meula> buon appetito e grazie
<paolo__> si, io resto connesso
<paolo__> anche a te
<Meula> 😜
<alessandroalb> back
<alessandroalb> paolo__, ci sei ancora ?
<Meula> Buon pomeriggio
<Meula> rieccomi paolo__
<Meula> hai pranzato?
<pika> ciao, Meula hai risolto?
<Meula> no
<pika> io ho avuto lo steso problema stamattina
<Meula> dovevo reinstallare i driver per la scheda grafica
<Meula> tu hai risolto?
<pika> Si, a me dava un errore di un file che si chiama .Xauthority via terminale ho cambiato nome a quel file e si è risolto
<pika> se mi dai un attimo ti cerco la guida e te la linko
<Meula> certo
<Meula> grazie
<pika> http://askubuntu.com/a/166115
<pika> Eccolo Meula
<Meula> ci provo
<Meula> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<pika> parlo della prima serie di comandi che vedi
<pika> devi sostituire "machine" con il tuo user
<pika> quindi sarà cd /home/TUOUSER
<Meula> fatto... ma all'ultimo comando m dice chwon: impossibile accedere a Xautority...
<Meula> riprovo...magari ho commesso errori
<Meula> il tutto devo farlo da root?
<pika> non è necessario che tu sia root, l'importante è che tu abbia i permessi
<pika> per .Xauthority
<Meula> ok
<Meula> riprovo
<pika> se scorri verso il basso nel link che ti ho postato c'è la soluzione al tuo errore
<pingu81> salve uso lubuntu 16-04 mi servirebbero i driver per ati hd5450 sapete dove posso trovarli
<pika> Meula, quella in cui parlano di cambiare i permessi a Xauthority con chmod
<pingu81> mi aiutate
<Meula> non riesco ad andare avanti
<pingu81> dove posso trovare i diver della scheda video per linux
<pika> pingu81, prova: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=508550
<pika> Meula, dove ti blocchi?
<Meula> io ho dato questi comandi
<Meula> cd /home/machine
<Meula> mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old
<Meula> touch .Xauthority
<Meula> chown machine:machine .Xauthority
<Meula> ma non cambia niente
<pika> devi sostituire machine con il tuo username!
<pingu81> ma la scheda funziona con linux
<Meula> fatto
<Meula> non mi fa piu errore
<Meula> ma poi che devo fare?
<pika> se non ti dà errori scrivi sudo reboot e dovrebbe partire
<Meula> ci provo
<Meula> non va
<Meula> riprovo nuovamente
<pika> pingu81, sinceramente non me ne intendo ma prova a leggere qui dovrebbe essere scritto
<pika> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<pika> Meula, a me ha funzionato così potrebbe non essere lo stesso problema però
<Meula> prima ero in root
<pingu81> ma posso usarla con lubnuntu
<pika> prova ad entrare con l'utente che usi solitamente
<Meula> ora lo sto facendo normale ed al comando mv . Xauthority .Xatority.old mi chiede "Overriding mode 0644 (rw-r--r--)?
<Meula> cosa devo scrivere?
<pika> pingu81, credo di si in caso chiedi in #lubuntu
<Meula> pika ,scrivo rw?
<pika> Meula, ti chiede tipo S/N?
<Meula> no
<Meula> mi chiede (rw-r--r--)?
<pika> prova a scrivere chmod +x .Xauthority se non l'hai già fatto
<Meula> sta riavviando
<Meula> mi chiede ancora il login
<pika> quindi non si è risolto?
<Meula> no
<pika> mi dispiace
<Meula> attenderò paolo__
<Meula> mi stava spiegando come intallare manualmente i driver per la scheda grafica
<Meula> grazie lo stesso pika!
<pika> ti dico che a me dava questo errore: "timeout in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority" prova a vedere se lo dà anche a te, in questo caso sai che il problema è del Display Manager, dato che il login lo puoi fare e che i file ci sono
<Meula> no...
<Meula> non mi da questo errore
<Meula> io appena apro il pc mi da schermata nera dove mettere login e pasword
<Meula> le metto e mi resta in terminale
<Carlin0> Meula, e se dai startx ?
<Meula> mi risponde fatal error
<pika> anche a me succedeva così ma facendo startx oppure andando nella tty7 o tty8 (con ctrl-alt-f7 o f8)
<pika> mi dava quell'errore
<Meula> fatal server error
<pika> comunque ora devo uscire spero tu riesca a risolvere buona fortuna!
<Carlin0> Meula, ma non ha mai funzionato ?
<Meula> dopo l'installazione da ubuntu 15 a 16 no
<Meula> ho dato statx da root
<Meula> mi da errori dicersi ora
<Carlin0> ma che root
<Carlin0> hai fatto avanzamento di versione quindi Meula ?
<Meula> si
<Carlin0> salva i dati e fai installazione pulita
<Meula> e lo so...
<Meula> ma come li salvo?
<Meula> sono entrata con live
<Meula> ma non salva tutto
<Carlin0> da live copia incolla
<Carlin0> su disco esterno o altra partizione
<Meula> già provato
<Meula> non salva molte cartelle
<Carlin0> se vabbè
<Meula> ?
<Meula> mi dice che non ho i permessi per salvare...
<paolo__> eccomi
<Meula> ciao!
<paolo__> come siamo messi?
<Meula> come stamattina!
<paolo__> :)
<Carlin0> Meula, ma dove salvi ?
<Meula> su hard disk esterno
<paolo__> come ti dicevo stamani anche io la cosa più veloce sarebbe reisntallare... ma prima è necessario fare la copia dei dati che non riesci a fare
<Meula> e già..
<paolo__> ed è strano
<paolo__> il disco esterno lo vedi regolarmente montato?
<Meula> si
<paolo__> ok
<Meula> e alcune cose sono riuscita a copiarl
<Carlin0> Meula, il disco esterno che filesystem ha ?
<Carlin0> quanto è grande ?
<Meula> due partizioni fat32
<Meula> e le vede entrambe
<paolo__> se crei un file vuoto direttamente sul disco esterno te lo fa creare?
<Meula> ho notato che alcune cartelle che dovrei copiare hanno il lucchetto....
<Carlin0> Meula, quanto è grande ?
<Meula> si paolo
<Meula> 500 gb
<paolo__> la copia ti conviene farla come utente root
<paolo__> se su con il live cd?
<Meula> si..con pennetta
<paolo__> ok quindi sei nell'ambiernte grafico
<Meula> si
<paolo__> apri il terminale
<Meula> un attimo
<Meula> eccomi
<Meula> aperto terminale
<paolo__> scrivi :  sudo -i
<paolo__> e dovresti diventare root
<Meula> ok
<paolo__> bene
<paolo__> il disco del pc è già montato?
<Meula> purtroppo i simboli non corrispondono alla tastirea e perdo un po di tempo a trovarli...ma ci sono riuscita per il momento
<paolo__> avrai la mappatura della tastiera in inglese :)
<Meula> si è montato
<Carlin0> Meula, fai copia incolla dei comandi
<paolo__> ok, allora scrivi:  df -h
<Meula> sono con 2 pc diversi
<paolo__> e dimmi dove è montato il disco esterno
<Meula> non mi fa scrivere
<Meula> su dev
<paolo__> ?
<Meula> sdb1
<paolo__> no...
<paolo__> quello è il device
<paolo__> se scorri più a destra vedi il punto di mount
<Meula> dev/sda3
<Meula> ah...ok
<Meula> scusa
<paolo__> il notebook è connesso in rete?
<Meula> si
<paolo__> se si apri firefox
<paolo__> e vai qui
<Meula> aperto
<paolo__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<paolo__> fai il copia e incolla del risultato del comando df -h
<Meula> ok
<Meula> fatto
<paolo__> hai cliccato su paste?
<Meula> ma dall'altro pc
<paolo__> ok, passami il link
<Meula> sto chattando dal pc "buono"
<paolo__> dovrebbe essere tipo: pastebin.ubuntu.com/......
<Meula> 23070209
<paolo__> ok
<paolo__> la penna usb è da 114gb?
<Meula> no
<Meula> eheheheh
<paolo__> allora è quella da 4gb
<Meula> si
<paolo__> il disco esterno allora non è montato
<Meula> oddio, no
<Meula> perdonami
<Meula> avevo capito interno
<paolo__> va bene uguale
<Meula> non ho hard disk a casa...è al lavoro
<paolo__> mmmm
<paolo__> se non hai un disco esterno.... dove li copiamo i dati?
<paolo__> :)
<Meula> mi era sembrato di capire che avremmo installato i file per la scheda grafica...
<Meula> :-)
<paolo__> era una delle possibilità, quella più lunga....
<paolo__> quindi non abbiamo un disco esterno, giusto?
<Meula> no...l'ho lasciato al lavoro...un bestione con spina...
<paolo__> mi esegui anche il comando: fdisk -l
<paolo__> e lo copi su pastebin come prima?
<Meula> certo
<paolo__> e poi girami il numero
<paolo__> :)
<Meula> 23070234
<paolo__> allora...
<paolo__> abbiamo un problema :)
<Meula> aia
<paolo__> il disco interno è da 465 gb
<gegge> ciao a tutti
<Meula> si...e ne vede 123 giusto?
<paolo__> esatto
<paolo__> o meglio
<paolo__> c'è una partizion Fat32 (sda1) da 2Gb circa
<paolo__> la swap da 3 GB
<paolo__> e la sda3 che è circa 120TGB
<paolo__> 120gb
<paolo__> ed è qui che hai installato il sistema operativo
<paolo__> e non c'è più spazio disponibile
<Carlin0> ma come no ? se il disco e 500 gb ed ha solo 'na partizione da 120
<paolo__> almeno a vedfere dall'output del comando df -h che mi hai girato prima
<Carlin0> ha spazio per crearsi una partizione dove salvare i dati
<paolo__> giusto Carlin0
<Carlin0> da live crea la partizione  e ci salva i dati
<paolo__> si
<Meula> ho provato ma mi diceva non ricordo cosa ed ho interrotto
<Meula> ci riprovo al volo
<paolo__> Meula, sei in grado di farlo?
<Meula> si
<paolo__> ok
<Meula> ci provo almeno!
<paolo__> ok!
<paolo__> sul live cd ci dovrebbe essere gparted
<Carlin0> Meula, da live puoi connetterti
<paolo__> se non  ricordo male
<Carlin0> ed entrare qui
<Carlin0> si paolo__ c'è gparted
<paolo__> ottimo
<Carlin0> ora devo andar e...
<Meula> grazie Carlin0
<paolo__> ciao Carlin0
<Meula> mi chiede di forzare l?installazione UEFI
<Meula> continuo in modalità UEFI o vado indietro^
<Meula> ?
<paolo__> puoi solo forzare o tornare indietro?
<Meula> si
<paolo__> ok
<paolo__> vai avanti
<Meula> non perdo nulla vero?
<paolo__> quando si gioca con le partizioni.....
<paolo__> un minimo di rischio c'è... io personalmente non ho mai avuto problemi
<paolo__> ma a voler fare le cose a modo... ti direi di fare prima una copia dei dati su un disco esterno :D
<Meula> mi dice le seguenti partizioni stanno per essere formattate partizione n2 di scsi (sda) con swap e partizione n5 di scsi (sda) con ext4
<Meula> ?!?
<paolo__> la numero 5 è quella che hai creato tu adesso immagino,  giusto?
<Meula> boh
<paolo__> :D
<paolo__> devi essere sicura
<paolo__> sennò rischi di formattare quella sbaglaita
<Meula> arrivo
<paolo__> è per questo che sarebbe meglio fare una copia prima... e siamo al punto precedente...che non hai un disco esterno
<Ossidiana88> buon giorno
<Ossidiana88> avrei un problemino : his kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Ossidiana88> vorrei installarlo su un aspire one
<Guest12734> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | Guest12734
<ubot-it> Guest12734: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest12734> vorrei scaricare film con irc
<Guest12734> cosa posso usare ?
<akis24> Guest12734: no warez qui ne come argomento ne altro
<Guest12734> ok , quale software irc mi consigliate per Ubuntu ?
<akis24> Guest12734: dipende dalla versione che utilizzi comunque xchat oppure hexchat
<Ossidiana88> his kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Guest12734> 16.04 adesso sto provando hexchat
<Ossidiana88> qualcn sa come risolvo?
<akis24> Ossidiana88: hai un pc 386 e hai provato a installare una versione 64 bit .. scarica la versione a 32 bit
<Ossidiana88> ma non c'è piu' il link
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<Ossidiana88> ty
<akis24> Ossidiana88: e non provare a usare ubuntu su quel pc dovrebbe andare qualcosa tipo xubuntu oppure lubuntu che sono meno esigenti .. immagino il pc sia vecchiotto diciamo
<Ossidiana88> sisi parecchio
<Ossidiana88> sono ignorante in materia, mi affido a voi
<Meula> rieccomi...allora mi ricollego quando ho anche hard disk esterno
<Meula> grazie paolo__
<akis24> ossidiana scaricati lubuntu versione a 32 bit
<Meula> a presto
<Ossidiana88> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<alessandroalb> ariciao
<alessandroalb> qualcuno conosce Pinguy Builder ?
<cristian_c> !chat | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, purtroppo ha a che fare con Ubuntu
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: non è supporto a ubuntu
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, ok, allora provo a fare una domanda su ubuntu, posso ?
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, se voglio creare una iso installabile di un sistema già installato, esistono vari strumenti, e fin qui ok.
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> il wiki parla di questi strumenti
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, dopo aver creato la iso, la provo per esempio su una macchina virtuale, ma nella lista non mi compare la voce/scelta Installa , ma solo Live, mi manca qualche componente ?
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: è possibile che il software di virtualizzazione non supporti l'os in questione
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, cioè, se non erro è ubiquity che si occupa di creare il menu e le fasi
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, il problema non è lì
<cristian_c> possibile tu non l'abbia creata in modo corretto
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, tutti os standard basati su ubuntu e ampiamente utilizzati
<cristian_c> 'basati' non significa niente, ognuno implementa a modo suo determinate cose
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, infatti, la domanda potrebbe essere, come posso pilotare la creazione del menu in ubiquity ?
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, ci sono aiuti dettagliati in proposito ? Ho cercato ma ho trovato poco, in genere non si addentrano nei dettagli
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: scusa, ma hai detto che compare solo l'opzione live
<cristian_c> cerca di spiegarti meglio
<alessandroalb> dunque
<alessandroalb> ho creato una iso di un pc installato con uno strumento/programma
<alessandroalb> poi ho testato la iso e funziona bene, come livecd
<alessandroalb> su altro pc
<cristian_c> ma non è che compare l'opziohe 'live'
<alessandroalb> compare live, controlla memoria, boot dal disco, le solite scelte, ma non Installa. E non compare neppure dopo che ho fatto partire come live
<alessandroalb> credo che manchi qualche componente installato ma va a capire quale
<cristian_c> 'le solite scelte'
<alessandroalb> solite per iso basate su ubuntu, intendevo
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: quindi ti manca il tool d'installazione nel desktop della iso?
<cristian_c> il programma d'installaxione ubiquity
<alessandroalb> esatto, che dovrebbe essere compreso nella iso, ma che non capisco come possa essere inserito
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: bene, rivolgiti alle risorse del tool che hai usato
<cristian_c> la documentazione ecc.., perché potrebbe dipendere damciò
<cristian_c> *da ciò
<alessandroalb> ok, grazie, immaginavo. Purtroppo aiuti pochini, solo indicazioni generiche
<alessandroalb> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: ecco perché ti si è detto che non è supporto ubuntu, potrebbe essere correlato al software che usi per creare l'iso
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: che tool è?
<alessandroalb> ok, passo al canale giusto
<cristian_c> ok
<alessandroalb> è un fork di remastersys
<alessandroalb> si chiama Pinguy Builder
<alessandroalb> Remastersys l'ho utilizzato in passato, senza problemi
<alessandroalb> più volte
<alessandroalb> di documentazione poca, forum non risponde nessuno, attendere prego
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: e se il software è poco supportato, cosa ti suggerisce di fare la logica?
<cristian_c> :D
<alessandroalb> guarda, lo so, ma in giro non c'è nulla
<alessandroalb> quindi insisto e risolverò, come sempre
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: secondo me , non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: hai cercato nel wiki?
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> il software c'è, come ti dissi all'inixio
<cristian_c> *inizio
<alessandroalb> ho cercato, ma relativamente alla specifica situazione non ho trovato nulla, come se fosse tutto a posto. Anzi, nella home page del sito c'è scritto che fa quello che vorrei.
<alessandroalb> Guarda, secondo me manca un componente, solo che non capisco quale
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: ti è ststo abbodantemente spiegato che se il software che npn si capisce perché vupi usare a tutti i costi non ti soddisfa e non ha una community dietro
<alessandroalb> ok ok, capito
<cristian_c> tu debba usare il canale di supporto a ubuntu per ovviare a questo
<alessandroalb> esco e tolgo il disturbo
<cristian_c> alessandroalb: il consiglio è : o usi un osftware alternativo, oppure chiedi allo sviluppatore
<cristian_c> !chat | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giulio_C> Salve ragazzi,ho Ubuntu 16.04 e volevo sapere come fare in modo che non devo sempre metter sudo?Il mio account e di tipo amministratore.
<Giulio_C> Intendo nel terminal che non deba piu mettere sudo prima di un commando
<Giulio_C> debba*
<paolo__> raga, ho un problema di dipendenze non soddifatte che non riesco a risolver con "apt-get -f install"
<paolo__> qualche suggerimento?
<AleTeo> C'è nessuno?
<AleTeo> Devo creare la memoria swap ?
<Carlin0> AleTeo, quanta ram hai ? usi la sospensione ?
<Carlin0> paolo__, posta il risultato di sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> che almeno vediamo
<cristian_c> !paste | paolo__
<ubot-it> paolo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo__> ecco qua
<paolo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23070519/
<cristian_c> paolo__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> paolo__: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<paolo__> penso di aver risolto :)P
<cristian_c> i miracoli del paste
<Carlin0> bastava un po di pasta pure senza sugo
<paolo__> hahahaù
<paolo__> grazie comunque :)
<frankcsx> Ciao. Ho un vecchio pc con installato l'ultima versione di lubuntu lts. Non mi trova una pen drive usb da 4 gb. Come risolvo?
<frankcsx> Sono il solo connesso?
<viceee> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04x64 nel mio pc allavvio mi compare un errore upstart 1.13.2-oubuntu21.1
<krabador> !dettagli | vice
<ubot-it> vice: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cuppls> salve, ho un problema col WiFi, appena installato ubuntu la connessione si interrompeva e per farla ripartire dovevo riavviare, ho eseguito i comandi descritti nel primo post qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4785432 il problema sembrava essersi risolto
<cuppls> adesso ogni tanto accade che il wifi si addormenti,ma non occorre riavviare, devo solo disconnettere e riconnettere
<krabador> !dettagli | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cuppls> ho installato Ubuntu 16 LTS, ram 4 Gb , processore AMD A8
<anathema_> ciao a tutti
<cuppls> il pc è un lenovo thinkpad e 555
<cuppls> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10 con uefi attivo
<anathema_> ciao
<anathema_> mi da doppia connessione, perchè?
<cuppls> si può fare qualcosa?
<krabador> !dettagli | anathema2
<ubot-it> anathema2: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> cuppls, com'è impostato avvio rapido in win10 ?
<cuppls> l'ho disattivato
<krabador> cuppls, disabilita anche secure boot, riavvia ubuntu
<cuppls> ce l'ho gia disattivo
<krabador> "<cuppls> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10 con uefi attivo" ---> ....
<krabador> !supercazzola | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<cuppls> scusa l'ignoranza, ma sono 2 cose collegate? perchè io ho il secure boot disattivato e uefi attivo, o per lo meno da quello che vedo nel bios capisco questo..
<krabador> cuppls, quando si blocca il wireless, manda rfkill list, dal terminale
<krabador> fa un pastebin
<cuppls> comunque non so se possa entrarci qualcosa, ma ho iniziato a notare problemi qualche giorno fa , precisamente da quando ho installato compiz
<cuppls> va bene quando riaccade posto il comando
<cuppls> prima di mettere compiz ho usato il pc per circa 4-5 giorni senza problemi
<anathema2> ciao
<krabador> !dettagli | anathema2
<ubot-it> anathema2: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<anathema2> non riscontro problemi, posso seguire la chat?
<krabador> certo , enjoy.
<krabador> anathema2, c'è anche un canale di chat libera, in cui parlare di tutto, #ubuntu-it-chat
<anathema2> grazie
<krabador> prima  <anathema_> ciao <anathema_> mi da doppia connessione, perchè? ---> a cosa si riferiva ?
<anathema2> avevo il nick con il trattino basso  "_", risolto con nuovo nick
<anathema2> se non mi sbaglio si chiama nick collision quando in una chat due nick uguali non possono andare
<cuppls> un'altra cosa
<cuppls> posso fare qualcosa per aumentare la durata della batteria? in windows mi dura un paio d'ore in più
<krabador> cuppls, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071049/
<cristian_c> cuppls: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071057/
<krabador> cuppls, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> cuppls, linux	/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-34-generic root=UUID=35992628-515b-4ad5-8ada-0974eae841cf ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff ---> questa linea la fai diventare  linux	/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-34-generic root=UUID=35992628-515b-4ad5-8ada-0974eae841cf ro  quiet splash amdgpu.powerplay=1
<krabador> cuppls, salvi chiudi , riavvii, vedi come va.
<cuppls> kramador, al primo comando mi da questo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071069/ e il terminale sembra bloccato, non ripresenta la riga
<cuppls> andrea@andrea-ThinkPad-E555:~$
<krabador> cuppls, sveglia
<krabador> ha aperto gedit, con il file all'interno
<cuppls> scusa
<cuppls> mi sembra che si scarichi ugualmente
<krabador> cuppls, devi verificare con un ciclo di ricarica
<krabador> e cercare di allineare le stesse impostazioni energia del sistema operativo che prendi a paragone
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-20
<allucca> buongiorno a tutti
<allucca> c'è qualcuno che saprebbe consigliarmi una buona versione di ubuntu per il mio pc?
<Carlin0> allucca, di che pc parliamo ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<allucca> pentium 4 moooolto datato non ricordo a quanti gigahertz se non ricordo male 2 gb di ram (potrebbero essere 4 ma meglio andare in diminuzione) scheda video integrata
<Carlin0> allucca, prova con lubuntu che è la + leggera
<allucca> posso montarlo ugualmente sulla usb?
<Carlin0> se il pc supporta il boot da usb si
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<allucca> credo di si
<allucca> eh l'unico problema è che non posso farlo partire da windows
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> leggi le guide
<allucca> in pratica non so cosa sia successo ma quando lo accendo arriva al caricamento del sistema operativo e si spegne però me lo fa partire da modalità provvisoria non so se funziona da lì
<allucca> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<allucca> prendere il file e portarlo su windows e lanciarlo dalla modalità provvisoria o farlo partire dalla penna?
<ennioozzz> ciao ragazzi
<ennioozzz> ho appena installato ubuntu, l ultima versione. non riesco a vedere la mia scheda wireless
<ennioozzz> su software e update mi dice no additional drivers
<ennioozzz> ma ricordo l ultima volta che lo installai, compariva la mia scheda
<f843d0> ennioozzz: il computer è comunque collegato a internet?
<ennioozzz> sono in tethering
<f843d0> ennioozzz: intendi che il computer è collegato al telefono?
<ennioozzz> si! esatto
<f843d0> ennioozzz: e come è possibile collegare il computer in tethering al cellulare, se non funziona la scheda wireless?
<ennioozzz> non saprei.. ho provato e si è collegato
<f843d0> ennioozzz: quindi il problema è associarti alla tua rete wireless, ma la scheda direi che funziona. Ad ogni modo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> ennioozzz: solo dopo che l'applicativo pastebinit è installato, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<f843d0> ennioozzz: l'ultimo comando restituisce un link sul web, incolla tale informazione qui in canale
<ennioozzz> mi dice di dare il comando in super user
<ennioozzz> come faccio?
<f843d0> ennioozzz: illustra esattamente cosa hai fatto, visto che i comandi che ho suggerito hanno diritto di root
<ennioozzz> ho installato pastebinit
<ennioozzz> per il secondo comando mi dice che dovrei girarlo in super user
<ennioozzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072919/
<ennioozzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072919/
<ennioozzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072919/
<ennioozzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072919/
<ennioozzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072919/
<Carlin0> saggerato
<Devil78> Ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Devil78> ariciao, ho cambiato location per chiedere un info inerente ad abuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Devil78> Volevo personalizzare l'elenco degli sfondi di ubuntu, ho modificato un file xml che descrive quelli presenti aggiungendo quelli assenti
<Devil78> il risultato ottenuto è stato catastrofico, l'applicazione del cambio sfondo va in carsh sia con unity che con gnome
<Devil78> :)
<Devil78> stesso risultato ottenuto anche rimettendo le cose a posto
<Devil78> dev'esserci qualche impostazione nella mia home che mantiene la modifica... solo non ho idea di quale possa essere
<krabador> Devil78, come stanno i permessi del file?
<Devil78> uguali a prima accesso in solo lettura agli utenti standard
<Devil78> ho creato un altro utente e le cose li fungono a dovere
<krabador> Devil78, sono "ortodosse" le modifiche che hai fatto? Hai un backup di quel file?
<krabador> Devil78, fungono a dovere con le modifiche che hai fatto?
<Devil78> no il file originale che ho rimesso al suo posto, nel nuovo utente vedo tutti gli sfondi ubuntu standard senza i miei ovviamente
<krabador> "no il file originale che ho rimesso al suo posto" ---> hai rimesso il file originale al suo posto, ed hai creato un altro utente ?
<Devil78> esatto
<Devil78> avevo fatto un backup del file prima di modificarlo
<krabador> Devil78, dirlo prima aiuta ad aiutarti ;)
<Devil78> ahahah :D
<krabador> sisi, ridi ridi, frequenti gente con la palla di vetro?
<Devil78> avevo detto che anche dopo aver messo le cose a posto il risultato non cambiava
<krabador> Devil78, sudo mv ~/.config ~/config_old
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> Devil78, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> questo , non l'altro
<Devil78> dalla directory home
<Devil78> ?
<krabador> dappertutto .
<Devil78> ~/ questo sta per home ovviamente, per questo posso dare il comando da qualsiasi directory
<Devil78> prima di riavviare, vorrei capire una cosa... se sapete darmi qualche dritta...
<krabador> Devil78, fa direttamente le domande qui dentro.
<Devil78> ok
<Redix> ciao a tutti
<Devil78> esiste uno script che esegue delle funzioni durante l'installazione di ubuntu dal live cd, vorrei istruirlo ad aggiungere delle cartelle e dei file alla home dell'utente creato
<Devil78> ciao redix
<Redix> ciao
<f843d0> Devil78: perchè non usare uno script post-installazione?
<Devil78> dovrebbe attivarsi al primo avvio... in modo che, i files, siano accessibili da subito.
<Carlin0> Devil78, queste sono personalizzazioni ...
<Redix> su che progetto stai lavorando Devil78?
<Carlin0> a meno che tu non crei una partizione dati
<Devil78> Porting di Retropie su X86...
<cristian_c> retro-torta
<Devil78> Però vorrei una distro minimalista. Quindi installo ubuntu, elimino il superfluo, ma ho la necessità di creare le cartelle (e le sottocartelle con i relativi files) Retropie e Retropie-Setup)
<cristian_c> !minimale | Devil78
<ubot-it> Devil78: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Devil78> è una distro per Raspberry pi, per retrogamer
<Redix> devi istallarlo su una Raspberry?
<Carlin0> !chat | Devil78
<ubot-it> Devil78: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Redix> esatto
<Devil78> no
<cristian_c> così puoi aggiungere tutto quello che ti serve
<Devil78> su x86
<Carlin0> Devil78, se vuoi una installazione minimale usa la mini.iso
<Devil78> ma il problema delle cartelle assenti rimane... ed io ho necessità che questi siano presenti.
<krabador> Devil78, cerca della gente per realizzare il progetto retrogamer, magari facendo partire una campagna kickstarter
<cristian_c> che cartelle?
<Redix> scusami l'ignoranza , ma x86 non riguarda l'archittettura ?
<Devil78> Retropie e Retropie setup che, a loro volta, contengono altri files
<Devil78> si redix
<cristian_c> Devil78: installi minimale , e ci aggiungi quello che ti serve (aka le cartelle)
<Devil78> è un po come una debian from scartch ?
<cristian_c> debian netinatall
<cristian_c> netinstall
<cristian_c> Devil78: ma leggiti pure il wiki che ti indica cosa fare
<Devil78> si si, ok grazie
<Redix> posso chiedervi un cosa che non rigurada esattamente il sistema ubuntu
<Devil78> qui si chiede senza chiedere se si puo chiedere
<Devil78> :D
<f843d0> !chat | Redix
<ubot-it> Redix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Redix> ho appena accuistato un server web ed ho voluto testarlo iniettando all'interno dei file wordpress una backdoor con funzioni revers tcp.
<krabador> Devil78, qui si chiede cio che riguarda strettamente il sistema ubuntu senza chiedere se si puo' chiedere
<Redix> ok scusate . ciao
<krabador> Redix, sai acquistare server web, ma sai leggere§?
<krabador> bene.
<Devil78> ovvio, domande relative ad ubuntu
<Devil78> ok grazie per il supporto
<Devil78> vado di la
<giordano> salve, vorrei installare la key usb dvb-t della Terratec Cinergy T USB XE, ho trovato la seguente guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/CinergyTusbXe ma al primo comando mi ha dato un messaggio di obsoleto pacchetto, volevo avere un aiuto da voi grazie.
<krabador> !dettagli | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<giordano> o.s. ubuntu mate 16.04 notebook toshiba portege m780-11d. ram 2 gb
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23073297/
<krabador> giordano, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> giordano, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<giordano> ok
<krabador> giordano, sudo apt-get install mercurial build-essential dvb-apps dvb-tools
<giordano> ok sta installando il comando, ora posso continuare con la guida di wiki?
<krabador> si
<giordano> grazie per ora vi informerò dell'esito
 * krabador accende la lampada per insetti. 
<libellula000> ma che simpatico!!!!!!!!!
<giordano> tutto ok funziona alla grande. grazie dell'aiuto.
<krabador> de nada
<libellula000> cos' è la ban mask?
<krabador> !chat | libellula000
<ubot-it> libellula000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano> voglio disinstallare ubuntu
<krabador> ci reinstalli sopra qualcos'altro, amen
<bobo24> buonasera,ho scaricato da poco ubuntu 14.04 ma non funziona il wifi e devo usare solo il cavo ethernet,qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | bobo24
<ubot-it> bobo24: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> bobo24: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<bobo24> ciao ho un problema con il wifi del mio pc,ho una versione di ubuntu 14.04 e internet mi funziona solo via cavo
<bobo24> ho un asus f55oL
<cristian_c> bobo24: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> bobo24: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> bobo24: poi digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> bobo24: e: rfkill list | pastebinit
<bobo24> fatto
<cristian_c> gli ultimi due comandi restituiranno un link
<bobo24> si
<cristian_c> posta pure gli url
<bobo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074108/
<bobo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074109/
<cristian_c> bobo24: sei quello del tethering di oggi?
<bobo24> no ho scritto per la prima volta stasera
<cristian_c> hai la stessa ethernet e wifi dell'utente di oggi
<cristian_c> bobo24: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> bobo24: sei già andato in Software e aggiornamenti -> Driver aggiuntivi?
<bobo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074122/
<bobo24> si
<cristian_c> bobo24: e cos'è selezionato?
<bobo24> in uso sorgenti del driver wireless linux sta broadcom 802.11 da bcmwl-kernel-source(proprietario)
<cristian_c> bobo24: dpkg -l | grep 'bcm|b43' | pastebinit
<bobo24> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> bobo24: quale kernel stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> bobo24: dpkg -l | egrep 'bcm|b43' | pastebinit
<bobo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074277/
<bobo24> non so ,ho reinstallato ubuntu 30 minuti fa
<cristian_c> ii b43-fwcutter 1:018-2 amd64 utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware ii bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu0.2 amd64 Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source ii firmware-b43-installer 1:018-2 all firmware installer for the b43 driver
<cristian_c> bobo24: perché hai installato i driver b43?
<bobolo> colpa mia
<cristian_c> due bobi
<bobolo> avevo letto in una guida
<cristian_c> !broadcom | bobolo
<ubot-it> bobolo: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-21
<Alsander> Buonasera!
<rex76> salve, ho un portatile nuovo Lenovo con win 10 e dovrei istallare in dualboot ubuntu. Ho paura di perdere la partizione di ripristino
<rex76> potreste darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | rex76
<ubot-it> rex76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<peinguin> salve uso ubuntu 16.04 non mi fa flash per i video aitatemi
<cristian_c> !dettagli | peinguin
<ubot-it> peinguin: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<peinguin> come si installa flash
<Carlin0> peinguin, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<peinguin> si
<Carlin0> quale ?
<peinguin> 16.04
<peinguin> mi dice impossiblle avviare plug in
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e digita dpkg -l | grep flash
<Carlin0> metti la risposta in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peinguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074984/
<Carlin0> peinguin, che browser usi ?
<peinguin> google crome e mozilla
<Carlin0> quale ?
<peinguin> 2 cronium e mozilla
<Carlin0> forse non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> !supercazzola | peinguin
<ubot-it> peinguin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<cristian_c> katia80: se installi in dual boot, dovresti avere un'opzione 'installa a fianco di windows'
<cristian_c> quanti siatemi operativi hai installato?
<katia80> c'è solo win 10
<cristian_c> compare l'opziobe 'installa a fianco'?
 * krabador accende la lampada per insetti 
<ossidiana88> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | ossidiana88
<ubot-it> ossidiana88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ossidiana88> vorrei un ulteriore aiuto da parte vostra
<ossidiana88> mi è stato suggerito di installare Lubuntu sul mio vecchio acer aspire one
<ossidiana88> ma non riesce a artire purtroppo
<ossidiana88> altri suggerimenti?
<krabador> "ma non riesce a partire purtroppo" ---> come hai fatto il supporto di installazione ?
<ossidiana88> usando rufus e chiavetta
<ossidiana88> ho tolto windos xp del tutto
<krabador> ossidiana88, controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | ossidiana88
<ubot-it> ossidiana88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> se combacia, formatta la pendrive, e rifalla
<ossidiana88> come faccio? sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<krabador> !lubuntu | ossidiana88
<ubot-it> ossidiana88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> ossidiana88, clicca sul link dell'md5 di lubuntu, con questo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum in base al sistema usato, verifica che quello della iso scaricata sia identico
<ossidiana88> ok grazie tante
<Kanda-yuu> salve, ho da qualche giorno fatto il passaggio alla versione 16 e da quel momento non si sente più l'audio. Ho cercato di risolvere il problema seguendo le indicazioni di diverse guide, ma senza successo
<f843d0> Kanda-yuu: avanzamento da quale versione?
<Kanda-yuu> la 14, mi pare, uso questo netbook solo in viaggio e non sono pratica di Linux
<cuppls> krabador, ciao qualche giorno fa avevo scritto per un problema al wifi che si disconnette, non so se ricordi, comunque mi avevi detto di dare il comando rfkill list quando accadeva, eccolo quì:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23075771/
<cuppls> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23075771/
<f843d0> Kanda-yuu: la cosa più semplice è verificare il comportamento in live da 16.04. Molto probabile che la procedura di avanzamento abbia riscontrato difficoltà nell'attuazione
<Kanda-yuu> come faccio?
<krabador> carichi la sessione live dal supporto di installazione
<krabador> aka "sessione di prova"
<krabador> e vedi come va
<Kanda-yuu> però ora che ci penso, ha fato
<Kanda-yuu> fatto altri due aggiornamenti dopo l'avanzamento di versione
<krabador> cuppls, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, uname -a | pastebinit
<cuppls> krabador,http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075776/
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075776/
<cuppls> krabador avevo seguito questo post http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4785432  ed era migliorato visto che all'inizio dovevo riavviare il pc per far ripartire la connessione
<Kanda-yuu> eseguita la lista di comandi, mi ha appena ridato il cursore. Adesso?
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, incolla i link risultanti qui
<krabador> gli url
<krabador> gli indirizzi web
<Kanda-yuu> ok
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075780/
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075782/
<krabador> cuppls, è ancora implementata male quella scheda, da problemi distribuitamente ai vari notebook che la adottano
<krabador> cuppls, verifica assolutamente che fastboot sia disabilitato
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075785/
<krabador> cuppls, sia dal sistema operativo
<krabador> cuppls, sia da bios
<cuppls> ok adesso verifico
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, aplay -l | pastebinit
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075797/
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075798/
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1575912
<krabador> se la situazione è cosi' c'è solo da aspettare
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, prova,per favore da sessione di prova, e connettiti qui da li
<Kanda-yuu> ci accedo dal riavvio?
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, hai il supporto di installazione ?
<Kanda-yuu> lo so è una domanda stupida, ma sono proprio digiuna di linux
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, hai il supporto di installazione ?
<cuppls> krabador da windows era già disattivo, nel bios c'entra qualcosa questo: http://imgur.com/PIGPHTE ? comunque l'ho spostato in diagnostic adesso
<Kanda-yuu> se ci fosse, dove lo vedo?
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, scarica una iso di ubuntu 16.04, fa una pendrive o un dvd
<krabador> !iso | Kanda-yuu
<ubot-it> Kanda-yuu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Kanda-yuu
<ubot-it> Kanda-yuu: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> fallo partire all'avvio della macchina, carica la sessione di prova
<Kanda-yuu> ç___ç non posso, come dicevo uso questo netbook quando viaggio... ora sono in viaggio, connessa dall'hotel
<krabador> beh, allora apri il terminale
<Kanda-yuu> così imparo a fare l'avanzamento quando non posso rimediare se qualcosa va storto
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, l'avanzamento , per una serie di ragioni, è sconsigliato
<Kanda-yuu> già aperto
<Kanda-yuu> il terminale, intendo
<krabador> ed in ogni caso è il caso di fare un backup prima
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, alsamixer
<Kanda-yuu> fatto, le tre colonne indicate come headphon sono vuote, le altre sembrano normali e fra la colonna pcm e internal c'è scritto enabled
<krabador> !image | Kanda-yuu
<ubot-it> Kanda-yuu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kanda-yuu> http://imgur.com/a/DcUA3
<Kanda-yuu> mi ha dato diversi link, quello diretto è questo: http://i.imgur.com/PO1g63B.jpg
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, fa un logout e login, NON il riavvioo
<krabador> apri pavucontrol
<krabador> e manda schermata
<Kanda-yuu> e che stress, incollando la prima stringa mi chiede la password, ma ilcursore lampeggia e non mi fa digitare niente
<krabador> fa digigare tranquillamente
<krabador> ma non te lo fa vedere
<krabador> se te lo facesse vedere, e dietro avessi freddy kruger, ti sentiresti sicuro?
<Kanda-yuu> logout, cioè termina sessione?
<krabador> si
<Kanda-yuu> ok, di nuovo qui, come lo apro il pavucontrol?
<krabador> dash
<krabador> terminale
<krabador> eccetera.
<Kanda-yuu> okay, ho l'immagine, posto il link?
<krabador> !image | Kanda-yuu
<ubot-it> Kanda-yuu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kanda-yuu> http://i.imgur.com/aOvvsPp.jpg
<krabador> riproduzione
<krabador> e immagine
<Kanda-yuu> http://i.imgur.com/UMiyJD5.jpg
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, configurazione , immagine
<Kanda-yuu> http://i.imgur.com/E4ceoYr.jpg
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, sposta il volume in uscite, prima verso il minimo, poi di nuovo al 100% , fa partire qualche audio
<Kanda-yuu> ç__________ç niente
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: vorrei vedere un attimo: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> come non detto, non avevo visto
<cristian_c> Trovato:3 http://mirror.optimate-server.de/ubuntu xenial-proposed InRelease
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23076156/
<Kanda-yuu> mi fa vedere un indice, dentro quale voce?
<cristian_c> oltre alla segnalazione di bug
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: una probablissima fonte di problemi può essere dovuta al fatto che hai attivato i repositoey proposed
<cristian_c> notoriamente instabiki, e dedicati agli sviluppatori
<cristian_c> e beta-tester
<Kanda-yuu> oddio, non volontariamente, come dicevo io non sono pratica di lunux, faccio gli aggiornamenti così come sono, non ho mai cambiato niente
<Kanda-yuu> linux*
<Kanda-yuu> come li disattivo?
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: c'è poco da girarci intorno, non è un ramo dei repo abilitato di default
<cristian_c> solo l'utente ci può mettere mano e attivarli
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: se digiti: sudo software-properties-gtk
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> manda immagine della tab aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: ma anche disattivandoli potrebbe essere tardi per il recupero della funzionalità audio
<Kanda-yuu> eh, non ho assolutamente idea di come possa essere successo, se non eseguendo le procedure suggerite per risolvere questo problema
<cristian_c> sempre che siano stati i proposed a farti questo e non un bug della 16.04
<cristian_c> *il bug di alsa-driver linkato prima
<Kanda-yuu> ho eseguito due diverse sequenze di comandi da terminale proposte come soluzione a questo problema di audio
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: nessuna guida ufficiale o nessuno qui in canale suggerisce di attivare i proposed
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> manda immagine della tab aggiornamenti
<Kanda-yuu> il primo comando mi ha aperto una finestra con l'elenco del software
<Kanda-yuu> cosa seleziono?
<krabador> manda immagine della tab aggiornamenti
<Kanda-yuu> http://i.imgur.com/W6XT8x4.jpg
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, immagine
<krabador> della
<krabador> tab
<krabador> aggionnamenti
<Kanda-yuu> questo mi ha aperto
<Kanda-yuu> per andare avanti immagino devo scegliere qualcosa'
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, cos'è una tab?
<Kanda-yuu> dipende, in questo caso immagino sia l'elenco degli aggiornamenti eseguiti
<krabador> non dipende da niente
<f843d0> Kanda-yuu: si parla delle schede in alto nelle finestre grafiche
<krabador> manda l'immagine della tab aggiornament i
<krabador> della finestra che hai davanti
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: tra l'altro, è abbastanza sconcertante che nella prima tab non sia selezionato nessun ramo dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> misa che hai smanettato troppo
<cristian_c> *mi sa
<krabador> una cosa per volta
<Kanda-yuu> questa? http://i.imgur.com/qdcuSwd.jpg
<krabador> ok Kanda-yuu qua
<Kanda-yuu> penso si veda che non ne capisco di linux, non ho mai toccato nulla se non eseguito gli aggiornamenti e installato qual che programma di cui avevo bisogno, tipo il gimp
<krabador> !ripristino | Kanda-yuu
<ubot-it> Kanda-yuu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ecco dove sono andati a finire
<cristian_c> 'avanzamento a natty maverick guandu'?
<cristian_c> O.o
<krabador> il sistema praticamente sta per esplodere.
<cristian_c> Kanda-yuu: in ogni caso , non è normale quello che hai, e la schermata no  mostra una situazione standard, ma c'è stata l'opera dell'utente, volontaria o invlontaria
<cristian_c> tutto qui
<Kanda-yuu> può essere stato chi mi ha venduto il netbook?
<cristian_c> non era con windows di serie?
<cristian_c> o senza os
<Kanda-yuu> no era con linux e costava poco proprio per quello
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, stai usando un sistema in cui sono stati messi a mano dei repo di 16.04 , che risultano negli aggiuntivi, i repository di base sono disabilitati
<Kanda-yuu> io sono più pratica di windows, avrei preferito, in realtà
<krabador> una situazione completamente anomala
<krabador> ripristina il sistema, come suggerito dalla guida mandatati
<Kanda-yuu> certo non posso farlo da qui, dovrò aspettare di tornare a casa
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, non hai nessuna pendrive a disposizione? La connessione che hai non ti consente lo scarico di una iso ?
<Kanda-yuu> la 16.04 ho fatto io l'avanzamento, ma dopo che non si sentiva l'audio ho cercato una soluzione. Un forum mi ha in effetti fatto digitare delle stringhe di comando che hanno disinstallato e reinstallato qualcosa relativo all'audio
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, non solo sarebbe il caso che indicassi di preciso le operazioni fatte
<Kanda-yuu> posso anche scaricare una iso, ma questo netbook non ha il cdrom
<krabador> ma il sistema è completamente anomalo nell'impostazione dei repository
<krabador> è quasi un miracolo che stia funzionando senza problemi
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, infatti ti ho chiesto a riguardo di una pendrive
<Kanda-yuu> non credevo che qualcosa dato come soluzione potesse fare tutti questi danni, devo spulciare la cronologia per vedere cosa fosse
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, possono spacciare per soluzione anche sparare ad un passante
<Kanda-yuu> ho con me solo due pen da un misero giga, dovrei comprarne una
<cristian_c> lol
<Kanda-yuu> sono in Giappone, non dovrebbe essere difficile trovarne una grande a pochi soldi
<krabador> assolutamente si
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, basta anche da 2gb
<Kanda-yuu> domani perdo tempo con la cronologia per ripescare quelle due procedure
<Kanda-yuu> adesso qui sono le 2:30 di notte, vado a dormire
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, il tuo sistema va ripristinato, al meglio reinstallato , con backup dei tuoi dati
<krabador> se non puoi reinstallare in maniera pulita con backup,segui la procedura di ripristino
<Kanda-yuu> quanti danni mi fa il ripristino?
<krabador> nessuno
<krabador> i danni sono stati fatti prima ;)
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, fa partire la procedura di ripristino da sessione di prova
<krabador> in modo da chiedere direttamente qui, da li, se ci sono problemia
<Kanda-yuu> perché se resto senza netbook è la fine, passi senza audio, alla fine non posso vedermi un film e basta
<krabador> *problemi
<Kanda-yuu> ç_ç non insultatemi, non so come si fa partire una sessione di prova...
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, è un'opzione di quando fai partire la pendrive di ubuntu
<Kanda-yuu> l'audio sparito però è un bug di ubuntu è_é Che poi io per risolverlo abbia fatto peggio, non toglie che è colpa loro
<krabador> manda per favore i 2 link di pastebinit, risultanti dagli ultimi 2 comandi
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, il sistema allo stato attuale, al di la dell'audio, è impostato in maniera completamente anomala, predisposto alla massima inaffidabilità
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23076244/
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23076247/
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, lsb_release | pastebinit
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo, scusami
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23076255/   mi sono salvata il link per il ripristino, devo annotare altro?
<Kanda-yuu> potendo, vorrei il downgrade alla versione che avevo prima, non mi piace per niente com'è ora il Libre Office
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, per favore, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Kanda-yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23076275/
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, per questo hardware, lubuntu e xubuntu sono le piu' indicate
<krabador> puoi eseguire la procedura di ripristino anche con una di esse
<krabador> provale in sessione di prova, quella con cui ti trovi meglio puoi utilizzarla per la procedura di ripristino
<Kanda-yuu> ok, vedo di  trovare la pen drive e poi provo. Ora vado a dormire che sono le 3
<krabador> buonanotte
<krabador> Kanda-yuu, entra tranquillamente qui dalla procedura di ripristino , se ci sono problemi/dubbi/incertezze
<usman59> Ho eseguito l'aggiornamento all'ultima versione di Ubuntu. E' tutto andato liscio fino all'ultimo riavvio dove mi compare una schermata di terminale con queste diciture:
<smilly> ciao
<smilly> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-14
<ubuntuprimavolta> buona sera ragazzi
<ubuntuprimavolta> ho distro 17.04 purtroppo non riesco a riprodurre filmati in mkv
<ubuntuprimavolta> consigli?
<ubuntuprimavolta> ho installato vlc
<cucca2001> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere come si fa ad installare ubuntu.
<cucca2001> Ho windows 10 e ho scaricato il file iso di ubuntu 16.04 , ma non riesco a farlo partire.
<cucca2001> Come posso fare?
<topo88> buongiorno e chiedo aiuto, credo che lubuntu mi abbia formattato la sd dove avevo tesi di laurea e quanto altro e cmq non ho risolto per la lettura delle usb
<YADW> Salve a tutti! Scrivo qui perché avrei bisogno di una mano riguardo un problema di avvio di Ubuntu sulla mia macchina.
<YADW> In pratica, quando avvio il computer visualizzo tranquillamente Grub2, ma poi quando seleziono Ubuntu dalla lista, poco dopo la splash screen, lo schermo diventa nero (ma retroilluminato) e si blocca lì. Questo accade 9 volte su 10, e a me non resta che provare e riprovare finché non completa l'avvio. C'è qualcosa che posso fare?
<pcubntu> salve anonymous
<pcubntu> come va
<pcubntu> saputo dei problemi dell esercito italiano
<pcubntu> no usavano ubuntu
<ManueleManu> Buon giorno a tutti! Ho un problema, temo urgente. Sono in ubuntu, e usando il gestore dischi, ho notato che il mio disco interno dov'è installato windows mi dice: Valutazione: 16 settori danneggiati
<ManueleManu> com'è possibile se io il disco non l'ho proprio toccato? è grave? se si, cosa posso fare?
<ManueleManu> aiutatemi per favore, grazie
<ManueleManu> up
<pigino75> salve, ho dato questo comando e ho fatto un disastro: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb, qualcuno può aiutarmi a rimediare
<G1up1n0> pigino75 hai piallato /dev/sdb, qual'è il dubbio? cosa vorresti rimediare?
<G1up1n0> ManueleManu, non è un forum :) cmq i settori danneggiati non è detto che sia un problema grave. se sono sul disco win io proverei a vedere se esiste qualche utility del produttore dell'HD per fare una verifica
<pigino75> scusa sono proprio un neofita..... vorrei sapere se ho cancellato i dati anzitutto con quel comando e  se posso eventualmente recuperare i dati
<G1up1n0> pigino75: non vorrei sbagliarmi ma hai proprio piallato tutto l'hd /dev/sdb
<G1up1n0> non credo si possano recuperare ma prova a fare una ricerca su google (o aspettare qualcuno che ne sa di più qui :) )
<pigino75> grazie
<Carlin0> pigino75, e un neofita dove lo ha scovato quel comando
<pigino75> l'ho trovato su una guida per penna usb danneggiata, ho copiato la riga senza accorgermi che puntava su sdb che mai avrei toccato....
<Carlin0> pigino75, il tuo pc ha 2 dischi fissi ?
<pigino75> 4
<Carlin0> di pure addio a cosa c'era nel secondo
<pigino75> non esiste modo di recuperare niente?
<Carlin0> puoi provare photorec ma senza garanzia di risultati
<Carlin0> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_IT
<pigino75> ok grazie
<kevinmitnick> salve sono kevin
<giorgio9> salve io avrei bisogno di risolvere un problema
<giorgio9> vorrei scaricare ubuntu per installare su un altro computer creando un dvd di installazione ma non riesco a capire come fare
<Carlin0> !download
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giorgio9> si ma qui parlate di immagine iso quando con il download vengono scaricate diverse cartelle no un immagine iso
<Carlin0> giorgio9, se scarichi dai link postati qui scarichi la iso ... se scarichi da altrove ...
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-15
<elvis> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di un aiuto tecnico, qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi grazie?
<pinguino> ciao ho ubntu appena inserico un cd non mi si avvia
<pinguino> che devo fare
<pinguino> audio musicale
<pinguino> io sono il pinguino
<pinguino> mi aiutate
<pinguino> come si risolvo
<pinguino> ???
<pinguino> mi aiuta pracitamente quando inserico un cd musicale no si rileva e non parte
<pinguino> ???
<vitho59> buon giorno e possibile mettere due sistemi operativi
<anony11> Salve ragazzi, non riesco a riconoscere la scheda wireless, ed il touchscreen
<anony11> idee?
<Carlin0> anony11, che ubuntu è ? di che scheda wifi si tratta ?
<anony11> <Carlin0> purtroppo non so che scheda video è, l'ultimo ubuntu cmq
<anony11> Dovrebbe essere una Broadcom Wifi+Bluetooth
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora ?
<anony11> SI!
<anony11> Un'attimo che riavvio che si è freezato lol
<Carlin0> ma quindi non stai scrivendo dal pc con ubuntu
<anony11> No, è un portatile, è qui alla mi sinistra..
<Carlin0> ma serve che colleghi via cavo ed entri con quello
<anony11> Entro nel canale con quello? Perchè?
<anony11> Cosa cambia, è qui alla mia sinistra acesso...
<Carlin0> cmq l'ultimo ubuntu (la 17.04) è un mare di bug
<Carlin0> cambia che devo vedere gli output
<anony11> Beh, ma penso che la 16.14 abbia cose più datate no?
<anony11> Cmq, ho fatto, è acceso
<Carlin0> la 16.04 intanto ha 5 anni di supporto a dispetto de soli 9 mesi della 17.04 e poi è molto + stabile
<anony11> Non penso che se metto la 16.04 funzionano magicamente...
<Carlin0> vabbè quando vuoi entrare con quel pc vieni , ora devo andare
<anony11> Ma scusa, è alla mia sinistra acceso
<anony11> perchè devo entrare nel canale su quello? Non ho voglia di installare IRC
<anony11> ha 32gb di ssd
<emi71> buonasera a tutti. qualcuno mi puo' aiutare per un problema wireless con chip realtek  RTL8723AE?. Ubuntu 16.04 (ma anche nuova versione) non riesco a farlo funzionare. ho letto vari forum ma senza risultato. grazie.
<emi71> se c'e' qualcuno batta un colpo :D
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-16
<davide> exit
<davide> scusate
<Tompla> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho una domanda velocissima: ho un computer in cui ho sia ubuntu che windows, voglio fare una terza partizione solo per i dati in modo che venga letta da entrambi i sistemi operativi. Cos'è meglio tra NTFS e fat32? Grazie :)
<Carlin0> ntfs
<Tompla> Ottimo, grazie mille Carlin0!
<saverio> Salve
<saverio> i needs know chat of peppermint linux...if exist..tks
<Alessandroo> Salve, ho un problema nel pc, ogni volta che avvio ubugnome 16.04 appare sempre un errore con il pacchetto plymouth crashed with sigsegv
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-18
<matteo> Mr_Pan: ?
<stratotanker> Sorry, broken wifii connection
<Carlin0> !english | stratotanker
<ubot-it> stratotanker: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Mattia> Salve
<Mattia> ho un problema con ubuntu 17.04
<Mattia17777777> Salve
<giangi> Salve. Non riesco più ad avviare qjackctl
<giangi> compaiono i riquadri delle finestre del programma ma dopo qualche secondo spariscono
<Boeder> ciao a tutti
<mdj> vinile
<layer> Messaggio della mia stampante Epson: Elaborazione in corso - In attesa che la stampante ritorni disponibile.
<layer> Mi aiutate?
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-19
<franco> ciao
<franco> sono nuovo di ubunto è sto avendo difficoltà nel trovare un'alternativa a chkconfig per ubuntu 17.04
<franco> la guida che sto seguendo richiede di copiare un programma in /etc/init.d, cambiare i permessi ed aggiungerlo con il comando chkconfig
<franco> non essendo presente chkconfig in ubuntu... come posso ovviare al problema?
<franco> qualche suggerimento?
<Tia> Ho un acer extensa 15 2540-56B7, posso installarci ubuntu 17.04 o potrei avere problemi di mancata compatibilità hardware?
<riccardog1971> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 17.04 su pc Dell portatile con processore i7 e scheda video nvidia, dopo gli aggiornamenti iniziali fatti in automatico quando arresto il pc si frizza sulla schermata in uso e per spegnerlo lo devo forzare con il tasto fisico di accensione. come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Guest79897> salve ma per installare ubuntu mate prima devo installare ubuntu?
<taddy> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-20
<Misterioso> salve ho dei probemi con firefox qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Misterioso
<Misterioso> bene
<ubot-it> Misterioso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Misterioso> ok  firefox non si collega alla rete, quando cambio pagina spesso ci mette molti secondi a caricarsi , la scheda in alto invece diventare  blu rimane grigia,
<Misterioso> il collegamento a internet c'è ed è buono, non è la rete che non va, Chromium non ha questi problemi ma non mi trovo con quel browser
<Carlin0> Misterioso, l'ha sempre fatto ?
<Misterioso> da poco lo fa pochimesi
<Carlin0> hai provato a rinominare la cartella nella home ?
<Misterioso> prima me la prendevo con l'ADSL, ma ora che ho l'FTTC 80 mega non può davvero essere la linea
<Misterioso> scusami
<Misterioso> lo faccio
<Misterioso> rinomino la cartella?
<Carlin0> chiudi firefox rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<Carlin0> e prova
<Misterioso> rido lo stesso nome?
<Carlin0> e no devi cambiarlo
<Misterioso> non ho nessuna cartella mozilla nella home
<Carlin0> se poi non serve a nulla lo rimetti
<Carlin0> Misterioso, stai usando firefox ora ?
<Misterioso> no chromium
<Carlin0> quindi è chiuso ?
<Misterioso> si
<Misterioso> l oapro?
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale mv .mozilla .mozillabk
<Carlin0> no lascialo chiuso prima dai il comando e poi lo apri e provi
<Misterioso> impossibile eseguire stat di '.mozilla': File o directory non esistente
<Misterioso> impossibile eseguire stat di '.mozilla': File o directory non esistente
<Misterioso> impossibile eseguire .stat di  mozilla
<Carlin0> ma che stat
<Carlin0> copia incolla il comando da mv in poi
<Carlin0> mv .mozilla .mozillabk
<Misterioso> .mozilla: comando non trovato
<Carlin0> mv .mozilla .mozillabk
<Misterioso> fatto e mi da impossibile ecc ecc
<Carlin0> Misterioso, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Misterioso, ls -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Misterioso, incollami qui il link  che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Misterioso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25353443/
<Carlin0> ok prova ad aprire firefox e vedi se è cambiato qualcosa
<Misterioso> ok
<Misterioso> ora sembra viaggiare bene che era?
<Carlin0> capita che le configurazioni fanno casino , le abbiamo resettate
<Misterioso> ho perso tutte le pw vero?
<Carlin0> sono nella cartella nascosta .mozillabk
<Carlin0> ma se rimetti tutto torna come era
<Misterioso> ok grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Joedj79> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi come installare xbuntu su un acer aspire one tramite la chiavetta usb?
<Joedj79> c'è nessuno?
<dp> Buongiornro,
<dp> avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico,
<dp> spero di essere nella pagina giusta,
<dp> ho ubuntu 16.10 su un pc acer con processore intel core i5-5200u 2.1Ghz, 8GB di ram in dual boot con Windows 10,
<dp> da diverse settimane ho un problema,
<dp> non riesco a fare aggiornamenti, compare in alto a destra "Errore: BrokenCount > 0",
<iup> Salve, avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico, spero di essere nella pagina giusta, ho ubuntu 16.10 su un pc acer con processore intel core i5-5200u 2.1Ghz, 8GB di ram in dual boot con Windows 10, da diverse settimane ho un problema, non riesco a fare aggiornamenti, compare in alto a destra "Errore: BrokenCount > 0", ho provato diversi sugerimenti onlin
<iup> e ma non trovo soluzione, inoltre mi viene risconrtato un errore interno con il pacchetto (se serve fornisco altre informazionioni)
<iup> con il pacchetto "click" *
<iup> Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<fabio_cc> iup, apri il terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> iup, metti l'output su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | iup
<ubot-it> iup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25355592/
<mac89> Giorno, avrei bisogno di una mano, ho installato kubuntu senza andare nell'opzione uefi, ora volevo riparare grub con https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparazione_bootloader però la voce che mi dicono di selezionare non è selezionabile...! Se provo cliccando su riparazione automatica che faccia danni? Il so è installato su un HD esterno con grub installato su HD esterno quindi l'hd interno del portatile e rimasto inalterato non v
<fabio_cc> iup, hai aggiunto dei repository ppa, che quasi sicuramente hanno scombinato il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti
<fabio_cc> !ppa | iup
<fabio_cc> iup, non forniamo supporto per sistemi in cui sono stati aggiunti ppa
<fabio_cc> iup, puoi provare a sistemare le cose con ppa-purge: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<ubot-it> iup: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> iup, altrimenti puoi tentare il ripristino: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<iup> ma col ripristino mi si cancellano i dati giusto?
<fabio_cc> iup, se avessi letto non dico tutto, ma le prime 4 righe del wiki, sapresti la risposta
<iup> scusa, hai ragione
<fabio_cc> iup, :)
<fabio_cc> iup, i dati vengono preservati, come hai potuto leggere
<fabio_cc> iup, purtroppo usando i ppa accade spesso quello che è accaduto a te, noi li sconsigliamo, ovviamente con qualche eccezione (ppa testati e ritenuti sicuri e validi)
<iup> in realtà io non sapevo neanche cosa fosse ... però avevo fatto alcuni esperimenti per modificare la grafica del sistema, forse è stato quello
<fabio_cc> iup, si purtroppo, si pescano guide a caso nella Rete e questo è il risultato
<mac89> Nessuno che abbia provato il tool di cui parlavo sopra nelle mie stesse condizioni?
<iup> eh si... grazie dell'aiuto, devo stare più attento mi sa, perchè a me piace fare esperimenti senza avere idea di cosa stia facendo e non va tanto bene... adesso guardo il ripristino e ppa-purge meglio, grazie dell'aiuto!
<iup> ho ripetuto grazie due volte, ops :P
<fabio_cc> mac89, quale opzione non è selezionabile?
<fabio_cc> iup, si bisogna fare attenzione, consulta sempre la documentazione ufficiale e della comunità
<mac89> Fabio_cc opzioni avanzate>posizione grub
<fabio_cc> iup, prego :)
<mac89> Fabio_cc posizione grub mi risulta come scheda inattiva!
<fabio_cc> mac89, strano
<mac89> Sempre a me capitano queste stranezze  fabio_cc 😤😭😭
<fabio_cc> mac89, sicuro che il pc abbia uefi? che altro sistema operativo c'è?
<mac89> fabio_cc si si sicuro al 100% e win 10 solo lui installato su HD interno, ho già disabilitato secure bot. Sull'hd esterno invece ho installato kubuntu 17
<fabio_cc> mac89, ok
<fabio_cc> mac89, quindi al boot parte direttamente win?
<mac89> La mia paura è che facendo riparazione automatica vada a modificare l'hd interno, paura infondata?
<mac89> Si il bot parte automaticamente su win per avviare supporti USB devo fare f12 e selezionare bot da USB e così che faccio per avviare l'usb fatta con Rufus fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> mac89, ah giusto hai detto di aver installato su hd esterno
<fabio_cc> mac89, allora è giusto così
<fabio_cc> mac89, scusa se installi grub su hd esterno, poi senza hd esterno non potresti avviare nemmeno win
<mac89> No perché l'hd interno al suo boot loader che conosce solo windows fabio_cc
<mac89> Solo grub sa che c'è windows più Ubuntu
<fabio_cc> mac89, devi cambiare l'ordine di boot
<fabio_cc> mac89, metti usb prima di hd
<fabio_cc> mac89, stiamo parlando di due dispositivi di avvio diversi, quindi non è una questione di boot loader, ma di quale dispositivo viene visto prima
<mac89> Non c'è neanche sull'ordine di selezione USB, sul mio uefi, per avviare i supporti esterni clicco f12 all'avvio e poi mi chiede dove voglio far partire il bot e selezione USB..
<fabio_cc> mac89, il modo che utilizzi tu è corretto, ma andando nel bios dovrebbe essere possibile modificare la priorità
<fabio_cc> mac89, altrimenti non puoi farci nulla
<mac89> Ho anche provato a mettere il legacy dove posso selezionare l'ordine d'avvio e neanche li parte, mi da so non presente
<fabio_cc> mac89, grub funziona correttamente, dato che indicando l'hd usb il sistema parte
<fabio_cc> mac89, non puoi cambiare la modalità dopo l'installazione dei sistemi operativi
<fabio_cc> mac89, è tutto corretto così
<mac89> No no forse mi sono spiegato male grub non parte neanche
<fabio_cc> mac89, cosa succede quando provi a fare il boot dall'hd usb?
<mac89> Mi da so non presente
<fabio_cc> mac89, ok
<fabio_cc> mac89, per quanto riguarda boot repair, credo non veda l'hd usb ma solo quello interno, oppure ti ha fatto scegliere?
<mac89> Scorrendo sulle opzioni vedo che vede anche HD esterno e vede anche che c'è kubuntu,
<mac89> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparazione_bootloader
<mac89> Il problema è esattamente quello descritto nella wiki solo che non posso eseguire la soluzione perché l'opinione non è cliccabile
<fabio_cc> mac89, allora proprio non capisco perché quella opzione sia disabilitata, per quanto riguarda la riparazione automatica non dovrebbe far nessun danno, ma ovviamente come sempre in questi casi, non posso garantirtelo al 100%
<fabio_cc> mac89, ma scusa una cosa, non puoi ripetere l'installazione assicurandoti di far partire la live in modo uefi?
<fabio_cc> mac89, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<mac89> Si farò così anche se non ho ben capito come fare, mi rileggerò la wiki con calma, grazie per l'aiuto fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> mac89, il passaggio chiave dovrebbe essere questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=UEFI.jpg
<fabio_cc> mac89, la riga deve cominciare con UEFI:
<fabio_cc> mac89, (quella relativa al dispositivo USB contenente la live)
<mac89> Si il problema è che non lo vista 😂😂 forse colpa di Rufus che avvia senza dare la possibilità di selezionare Bho, farò alcune prove...
<mac89> Mi sono perso qualcosa fabio_cc, mi si era spenta l'app
<fabio_cc> mac89, no non avevo scritto nulla
<fabio_cc> mac89, non credo che centri rufus
<fabio_cc> mac89, per sicurezza controlla il checksum della iso, comunque
<mac89> Ok, ora chiudo grazie per l'aiuto fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> mac89, prego :)
<iup> ciao, sono sempre io, ho trovato un sistema per avere la lista dell ppa e vorrei provare a eliminarne qualcuna con ppa-purge, solo che avendo apt-get bloccato non riesco ad installarlo... ho provato anche il file.deb ma non si installa
<iup> c'è un'alternativa per gestire le ppa?
<Mr_Pan> iup, in che senso hai apt-get bloccato?!?
<iup> ce, non posso ne installare ne fare niente
<Mr_Pan> iup, perche?!?!? spieg ail problema ?
<iup> eh non so come spegarlo, ogni operazione che provo a fare mi da degli errori, sempre diversi, ho notato però che c'è un problema in particolare col pacchetto click di python
<iup> se mi dici qualche comando di cui ti devo dare l'output dimmi
<Mr_Pan> iup, se dai sudo apt-get install ppa-purge    te lo installa  ?
<Mr_Pan> aspetta proviamo con il .deb ...
<iup> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvENZ20nOil
<Mr_Pan> iup, hai provato il comando  suggerito  ?
<iup> si, un'attimo
<iup> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmoRBVgLJhM
<Mr_Pan> iup, hai provato a rimuovere click  ?
<iup> no, come dovrei fare?
<iup> scusa l'ignoranza...
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt remove -purge click
<iup> ops, ho avuto un problema di connessione
<iup> Mr_Pan quindi come dovrei rimuovere click=
<iup> ?*
<Mr_Pan> iup, ma perche entri con 2 nick ??
<Mr_Pan> iup, proverei si a rimuovere click
<Mr_Pan> iup, come ti hanno detto prima hai incasinato il sistema con i ppa
<iup> eh si, però non so come riumuoverlo click...
<Mr_Pan> te l ho scritto prima
<iup> era andata via la connessione infatti sono rientrato dopo
<Mr_Pan> iup, dipo [19:01:54] <Mr_Pan> sudo apt remove -purge click
<Mr_Pan> iup, dipo non hai risposto del motivo per cui entri con 2 nick diversi ...
<iup> ma perchè oggi ero entrato e mi hanno bloccato e non ho capito perchè allora ho provato ad entrare cambiando nick e collegandomi col telefono, poi ora la connessione del telefono non funzionava e mi sono riconesso al wifi di prima e a quanto pare mi a fatto rientrare col nick vecchio e l'altro
<iup> ah no ecco, risolto
<iup> avevo lasciato una finestra di un browser aperto
<iup> perchè prima di usare il telefono ho provato a cambiare browser
<Mr_Pan> ok
<iup> E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<Mr_Pan> scusa ho dimenticato un -
<iup> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt remove --purge click
<iup> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl3P6KwBzhZ
<Mr_Pan> cosa sarebbe ?
<iup> l'output del comando che mi hai detto
<Mr_Pan> sei bello incartato ..
<iup> eh infatti :(
<iup> forse è perchè ho provato a installare python3.6 senza usare apt-get install
<iup> ma per conto mio
<iup> ce da sourcefile
<iup> volevo eliminarene la ppa con ppa-purge ma non si installa
<Mr_Pan> iup, ma perche ??? usate i sw da repository.... boh ...
<Mr_Pan> poi succedono casini
<iup> in realtà tempo addietro avevo avuto dei problemi con pip che mi davano l'errore che persiste anche adesso BrokenCount > 0, e allora avevo trovato un sistema online che mi faceva funzionare pip lo stesso aggirando pip installato con apt-get, quindi avevo paura che installando python da li avrei avuto altri problemi
<iup> allora io sul pc ho installato ubuntu 16.10
<iup> se installassi 16.04 c'è un sistema per non perdere i dati?
<iup> ce come per fare un ripristino ma usando un'altra versione di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> iup, dipende se hai la /home separata o no ...
<iup> ?
<iup> nella cartella home ho due profili, significa qualcosa?
<Mr_Pan> iup, se reinstalli scegli partizione manuale e selezioni la tua /home senza selezionare la formattazione
<iup> comunque un beckup dei file me lo faccio, invece il fatto che ho un sistema in dual boot cambia qualcosa, come mi devo comportare per lasciare intatto l'altro sistema operativo e grub?
<Mr_Pan> iup, non devi fare null a
<iup> quindi faccio installa ubuntu e seleziono la partizione dove è installato adesso ubuntu 16.10?
<Mr_Pan> ovviamente non devi toccare le partizioni windows
<Mr_Pan> si esatto
<iup> spero di non fare casini...
<iup> però mi sa che è l'unica soluzione
<iup> grazie e scusa se ti ho portato via un bel po' di tempo
<simon86> buona sera a tutti avrei un problema con la stampa nn parte
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | simon86
<simon86> ho xubuntu 16.04
<ubot-it> simon86: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<simon86> e mi dice elaborazione in corso
<simon86> ma alla fine non stampa niente
<Mr_Pan> simon86, la stampante ....
<simon86> hp deskjet f2442
<simon86> premetto che la stampante fuzione perchè riesco a fare le fotocopie
<simon86> e col pc che nn funge
<simon86> ho provato a stampare con gimp ma nada uguale elaborazione in corso
<Mr_Pan> simon86, quando installi la stampante la trovi nella lista tra quelle predefinite  ?
<simon86> si e quella predefinita
<Mr_Pan> simon86, intendevo nella lista dei driver ...
<simon86> stampanti localhost intendi?
<Mr_Pan> simon86, clicca sulla stampante con il destro >> proprieta
<simon86> e l'unica che c'è si mela trova e c'è la v in verde sopra
<Mr_Pan> simon86, ma sicuro 2442 ?  e non 2542 ?
<simon86> f2420
<Mr_Pan> cliccaci su con il tasto destro
<Mr_Pan> e scegli proprieta
<Mr_Pan> e dimmi cosa leggi alla riga Produttore e modello
<simon86> mi esce fuori proprieta della stampante deskjet f2420 su localhost
<Mr_Pan> e dimmi cosa leggi alla riga Produttore e modello
<simon86> descrizione HP Deskjet F2400 series
<simon86> produttore e modello HP Deskjet f2400 Series, hpcups 3.16.3
<Mr_Pan> simon86, devi installare ed instalare hplip
<Mr_Pan> lo trovi nel sw center
<simon86> dove lo trovo?
<Mr_Pan> qui la home page ufficiale http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<Mr_Pan> qui le funyioni supportate sotto linux dalla tua stampante http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_f2400_series.html
<Mr_Pan> deve funzionare anche lo scanner
<simon86> caspita e come si installano questi programmi
<simon86> ok ho trovato per terminale mo provo
<simon86> scusa ma adesso dovrei per caso trovare qualche nuovo programma?
<simon86> per vedere se è installato mi dice che ci deve essere ii ,queste due ii ci sono ma non funge lo stesso
<simon86> provo a riavviare il pc
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-13
<blues1312> buongiono a tutti..ieri sera ho tentato di far funzionare lo scanner della mia multifunzione brother sia con simplescan che con sane ma senza successo.. i driver sono stati installati come potete vedere da pastebin https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vpm56N4MhK/
<blues1312> non capisco in che modo "collegare" simplescan o sane alla multifunzione....
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-14
<finduz> salve
<finduz> sto riscontrando un fastidioso rallentamento all'avvio su 18.04 lts
<finduz> i colpevoli sono: networkmanager-wait-online.service (4 secondi) plymouth-quit-wait.service (3.5 secondi) apt-daily.service (21 secondi)
<finduz> http://www.mediafire.com/file/54pdllxddekakkk/bootchart.svg/file
<finduz> come faccio a non farli caricare? (lessi di un altro utente che uccideva il processo dopo un secondo con uno script().)
<Carlin0> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubot-it> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 37 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Carlin0> finduz, per apt-daily puoi provare a riconfigurare unattended-upgrades disabilitandolo
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<Carlin0> ovviamente non cercherà più gli aggiornamenti automaticamente
<finduz> scaricare e  installare automaticamente gli aggiornamenti? allora metto no
<finduz> adesso riavvio, grazie!
<finduz> ciao Carlin0 ho risolto. inoltre agendo su altri 2 servizi https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TdGb9vDxxn/ adesso l'avvio è sceso a 4.5 secondi!
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-15
<WalterQ> Ciao buongiorno a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-17
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, come posso fare per velocizzare il movimento del cursore quando utilizzo l'utilità di accessibilità "mouse da tastiera", così come va ora è lentissimo in maniera spoetizzante.
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> una domanda sul passaggio da xubuntu 32bit a 64bit
<Fabio> WalterQ, vai in Impostazioni --> Dispositivi --> Mouse e touchpad | Lì troverai due voci, "Velocità mouse" e "Velocità touchpad", prova a regolarla da là.
<WalterQ> Ciao @Fabio e scusa il ritardo mostruoso con il quale ti rispondo. Ho provato ma niente da fare il movimento del puntatore è sempre lentissimo
<WalterQ> Ciao Fabio e scusa il ritardo mostruoso con il quale ti rispondo. Ho provato ma niente da fare il movimento del puntatore è sempre lentissimo
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-18
<Carlin0-FiglioDi> Carlin0,schifoso lurido picio maiale sventrato maledetto,ma non dovevi denunciarmi te una volta???ahahhahahahahahahah io mi aspettavo di tornare a casa dalle vacanze e trovarmi la polizia che mi aspettasse alla porta di casa e invece non ho trovato nessuno,ti devo insultare più forte per convincerti a denunciarmi davvero?ahahahahahahahah ok,iniziam
<Carlin0-FiglioDi> o.......
<Carlin0-FiglioDi> Carlin0 figlio di maiala putrefatta quando cazzo è che ti fai una vita e degli amici che sei più solo e sfigato di un cammello saudita in giro nel deserto li mortacci tua,ci credo che non hai una fregna,chi cazzo si dovrebbe mai mettere insieme a te che sei più triste della madonna con in braccio gesù cristo appena sceso dalla croce ESCI FIGLIO DI
<Carlin0-FiglioDi> PUTTANA,PARLA CON QUALCUNO,FATTI QUALCHE CAZZO DI AMICO LI MORTACCI TUA,RENDITI UTILE NELLA VITA....bastardo picio schifoso coglione
<Carlino-STALKER> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA C'È AMORE CRIMI-ANALE IN TV,CHISSÀ CHE NON RACCONTANO LA TUA STORIA DI SFIGATO TORINESE MORTO DI FREGNA FEMMINICIDA DEL CAZZO AHAHAHAHAHAHAH SINTONIZZATI BASTARDO CHE ORA PARLERANNO ANCHE DI TE SFIGATO DI MERDA AHAHAHAHHAHAHA POVERO DANNATO IMBECILLE DEL CAZZO LI MORTACCI TUA
<Carlino-STALKER> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA C'È AMORE CRIMI-ANALE IN TV,CHISSÀ CHE NON RACCONTANO LA TUA STORIA DI SFIGATO TORINESE MORTO DI FREGNA FEMMINICIDA DEL CAZZO AHAHAHAHAHAHAH SINTONIZZATI BASTARDO CHE ORA PARLERANNO ANCHE DI TE SFIGATO DI MERDA AHAHAHAHHAHAHA POVERO DANNATO IMBECILLE DEL CAZZO LI MORTACCI TUA
<Carlin0-STALKER> SEI TALMENTE DEPRESSO E MORTO DI FIGA CHE PER RACCONTARE LA TUA STORIA FATTA DI FEMMINICIDI E DI SFIGA NON BASTEREBBE UNA SOLA PUNTATA DI AMORE CRIMI ANALE MA CI VORREBBE UNA STAGIONE INTERA DEL PROGRAMMA AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0-STALKER> Carlin0:
<Carlin0-STALKER> ahahahahhahahah
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> una domanda sul passaggio da xubuntu 32bit a 64bit: ho un pc 64bit con xubuntu 16.04 lts a 32 bit (partizione / e partizione /home distinte); se installo la 18.04 lts 64 bit sulla partizione / non toccando la partizione /home (non si se è possibile) cosa succede a tutti i miei programmi installati?
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-19
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> una domanda... se installassi il 16.04, dovrei disabilitare wayland ?
<sacarde> lo posso fare in fase di installazione?
<Mr_Pan> !wayland
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wayland'
<Carlin0> sacarde, wayland era abilitato di default solo nella 17.10
<SALVE-SFIGATI> SALVE-SFIGATI DEL CAZZO,COME PROCEDE LA SFIGA MISTA A DEPRESSIONE CHE VIGE IN VOI? HO NOTATO DAI LOG CHE È TORNATO Mr_Pannolino,VERO !wailand ? Mr_Pannolino TEDESCO DI MERDA,COME CAZZO FAI AD AVERE IL TUO IP ADDRESS 192.99.148.130 DELLA VPS GIÀ SEGNALATO NELLE BLACK LIST,CHE CAZZO COMBINI? AHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH NON SO SE SEI PIÙ PICIO TU O Carlinux AHA
<SALVE-SFIGATI> HAHAHAHAHAHHAAH
<fneonfw> NON TI ASPETTAVI VERO CHE AVESSI IL TUO INDIRIZZO IP Mr_Pannolino? AHAHHAHAHAHA TU MI SOTTOVALUTI BRUTTEZZA MIA,NEANCHE SAI COSA IO SON CAPACE DI FARTI SENZA CHE TE NE ACCORGI NEMMENO AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<sacarde> quindi la 1604 xorg+ unity vero?
<E-Carlin0-DOV`E`> Carlin0 HAI UNA VITA TALMENTE DEPRESSA E INUTILE SENZA UN AMICO,SENZA UN AMORE E SENZA UNA FREGNA CHE SI È FERMAMENTE CONVINTI CHE SOPRA A QUEL MALEDETTO PONTE CHE È CADUTO LASCIANDO OLTRE 40 VITTIME CI DOVEVI STÀ TE LI MORTACCI TUA! LA TUA VITA È INSIGNIFICANTE Carlin0,NON SERVE A NIENTE,SEI UN ESSERE INUTILE E BECERO! Carlinux! SENZA AMICI!
<Carlin0> sacarde,ripeto ...  wayland era abilitato di default solo nella 17.10
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-12
<davide> salve
<vitodoc> salve
<davide> whatspp è fattibile con pc linuxx
<vitodoc> Io uso franz
<vitodoc> è multiprotocollo
<davide> come funzia e dove trovo
<vitodoc> https://meetfranz.com/
<davide> provo ma a pagamento
<vitodoc> no
<vitodoc> e free
<vitodoc> è
<davide> ok............proviamo
<vitodoc> lo uso da anni
<vitodoc> Scarica il pacchetto .deb così riceverai gli aggiornamenti
<davide> ma vedo che non italaino
<vitodoc> si si
<vitodoc> una volta installato nelle impostazioni cambi la lingua
<davide> devo crrearmi un account
<vitodoc> non per forza
<vitodoc> almeno...così ricordo
<vitodoc> Sono andato a controllare, io ho l'account
<vitodoc> ripeto, lo uso da anni quindi non mi ricordo cosa ho fatto quando lo installai
<davide> grazie 1'000 vado
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! esiste un pacchetto che faccia offline una live preview immediata modificando i codici html5 e css3 in 2 tab diverse come in https://interactive-examples.mdn.mozilla.net/pages/tabbed/img.html ? grazie
<David77> sono i cosiddetti esempi interattivi con HTML5 e CSS3 scritti al momento :-)
<David77> ma offline, senza internet insomma
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-13
<keyone> salve a tutti
<keyone> volevo una mano per quanto riguarda le ventole che no girano da quanto ho installato ubuntu
<masdan> Ciao. Non riesco a far partire la distribuzione Ubuntu 19.04 su di un server.
<masdan> mi dà image checksum error
<David77> per aggiungere o modificare una voce del menu applicazioni su xfce basta modificare, come root, il file /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu/xfce-applications.menu ? grazie
<David77> e magari anche xfce-settings-manager.menu
<David77> mi sembra di vedere che sono sostanzialmente degli xml
<David77> no, scusate basta mettere una voce su ~/.local/share/applications/ :-D
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-14
<dav66> Buongiorno. Io ho appena cambiato PC e non riesco ad installare Ubuntu 19.04. Con la 18.04 nessun problema. Amd X570 plus e Rizen 7
<dav66> 2 ssd M2
<vitodoc> Scusa la domanda, che necessità hai di installare la 19 ?
<dav66> Nessuna. Ma ho avuto questo problema e cercavo di risolverlo
<vitodoc> Scrivi il problema, qualcuno ti aiuterà, lo farei io ma adesso devo scappare.
<dav66> couldn't get size 0x80000. Schermata nera iniziale e non si muove niente
<davide> exit
<camaiore> ciao
<camaiore> ho un problema a installare una stampante
<camaiore> è installata sul 192.168.1.205. come si indica?
<camaiore> Will you specify the Device URI? [Y/n] ->y
<camaiore> 0: lpd
<camaiore> 1: cups-brf:/
<camaiore> 2: beh
<camaiore> 3: http
<Camaiore> è corretto così come scrivo?
<Camaiore> ciao
<Camaiore> come imposto l'ip della stampante? wiki ubuntu mi dice lpd://192.168.1.205/binary_p1 ma non funziona
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-15
<swdaniel> Ciao. Sto usando Ubuntu 18.04 LTS e oggi ho cercato di installare wine
<swdaniel> ma ho avuto questo messaggio di errore
<swdaniel> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Incoming.
<swdaniel> Le seguenti informazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:
<swdaniel> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<swdaniel> winehq-stable : Dipende: wine-stable (= 4.0.1~cosmic)
<swdaniel> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<swdaniel> C'è qualche cosa che si può fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-16
<domenicocerqua19> come faccio a mettere ubuntu su penna usb
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Marianne86> Come posso ricevere il sistema operativo Lubuntu (versione semplificata di Ubuntu) per sostituire Windows 7 Enterprise un computer desktop che ha 10 anni e mezzo (HP Compaq KV550ET, processore AMD Athlon -tm- Dual Core processor 4450B 2.30 GHz 2GB di RAM di cui 1.75 GB utilizzabili) acquistato dall'azienda in cui lavoro, ma che dal 14/01/2020 non r
<Marianne86> iceverà più il supporto e soprattutto gli aggiornamenti per la sicurezza da Microsoft?
<Marianne86> Il Service Pack di Windows 7 è l'1.
<maranne86> Come posso ricevere il sistema operativo Lubuntu (versione semplificata di Ubuntu) per sostituire Windows 7 Enterprise Service Pack 1 su un computer desktop che ha 10 anni e mezzo (HP Compaq KV550ET, processore AMD Athlon -tm- Dual Core processor 4450B 2.30 GHz 2GB di RAM di cui 1.75 GB utilizzabili) acquistato dall'azienda in cui lavoro, ma che da
<maranne86> l 14/01/2020 non riceverà più il supporto e soprattutto gli aggiornamenti per la sicurezza da Microsoft?
<maranne86> Come posso ricevere il sistema operativo Lubuntu (versione semplificata di Ubuntu) per sostituire Windows 7 Enterprise Service Pack 1 su un computer desktop che ha 10 anni e mezzo (HP Compaq KV550ET, processore AMD Athlon -tm- Dual Core processor 4450B 2.30 GHz 2GB di RAM di cui 1.75 GB utilizzabili) acquistato dall'azienda in cui lavoro, ma che da
<maranne86> l 14/01/2020 non riceverà più il supporto e soprattutto gli aggiornamenti per la sicurezza da Microsoft?
<maranne86> Come posso ricevere il sistema operativo Lubuntu (versione semplificata di Ubuntu) per sostituire Windows 7 Enterprise Service Pack 1 su un computer desktop che ha 10 anni e mezzo (HP Compaq KV550ET, processore AMD Athlon -tm- Dual Core processor 4450B 2.30 GHz 2GB di RAM di cui 1.75 GB utilizzabili) acquistato dall'azienda in cui lavoro, ma che da
<maranne86> l 14/01/2020 non riceverà più il supporto e soprattutto gli aggiornamenti per la sicurezza da Microsoft?
<mariane86> Come posso ricevere il sistema operativo Lubuntu (versione semplificata di Ubuntu) per sostituire Windows 7 Enterprise Service Pack 1 su un computer desktop che ha 10 anni e mezzo (HP Compaq KV550ET, processore AMD Athlon -tm- Dual Core processor 4450B 2.30 GHz 2GB di RAM di cui 1.75 GB utilizzabili) acquistato dall'azienda in cui lavoro, ma che da
<mariane86> l 14/01/2020 non riceverà più il supporto e soprattutto gli aggiornamenti per la sicurezza da Microsoft?
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-18
<gst568923> Ho installato chrony su ubuntu 19.04, ho trovato due file di configurazione che hanno lo stesso md5 checksum nei percorsi /etc/chrony/chrony.conf  e /usr/share/chrony/chrony.conf qual'è la differenza fra i due?
<David77> buonasera. peek (https://github.com/phw/peek#runtime) richiede GTK+ >= 3.20 per il runtime: ma anche come appimage? a me da failed with status 132 (received signal 4): è dovuto al gtk? grazie
<David77> !peek
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'peek'
<David77> !peek cosmic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'peek cosmic'
<vitodoc> PErché non lo installi da repository esterni ?
<David77> vitodoc grazie della risposta ma preferisco non usare mai ppa
<vitodoc> io ne ho una marea, se sai che il soft è sicuro puoi andare tranquillo
<David77> ho xenial. ho visto che è sul repo dalla 18.10 :-(
<vitodoc> isntalla quella libreria e prova
<vitodoc> le appimage non sempre si integrano con il DE...
<David77> ma comunque sai perché da quell'errore failed with status 132 (received signal 4)? la gtk3 non è proprio una libreria è proprio il sistema diverso di gestione della gtk+. io ho adesso xfce
<David77> !gtk3 xenial
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gtk3 xenial'
<David77> !gtk3
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gtk3'
<vitodoc> Prova questa gtk3-engines-xfce
<David77> vitodoc: poi come faccio a sapere la versione di GTK+?
<vitodoc> sudo apt install gtk3-engines-xfce
<vitodoc> non ho cpaito
<vitodoc> quella installata ?
<David77> so come si installa, ma come faccio a sapere che versione ho installata di GTK+ come richiede peek?
<vitodoc> apt-cache policy gtk3-engines-xfce
<David77> non mi sembra il comando corretto: quello al massimo mi dice del pacchetto specifico 'gtk3-engines-xfce'. intendo in generale come si fa a vedere quale GTK+ si ha installato sul sistema
<vitodoc> Faccio una prova sul virtuale e ti faccio sapere
<David77> vitodoc grazie. comunque non ho neanche installato gtk2-engines-xfce, ma altri gtk2-*
<vitodoc> libgtk-3-0
<David77> il comando dovrebbe essere dpkg -l libgtk* | grep -e '^i' | grep -e 'libgtk-*[0-9]' ho visto che ho sia la 3 che la 2... ma però la 3 è la 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3. ma è possibile che dia errore 'ailed with status 132 (received signal 4)' che non mi sembra sia legato alla GTK+?
<David77> !info libgtk-3-0 xenial
<ubot-it> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.9-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 2479 kB, installed size 10005 kB
<vitodoc> cmq essendo il software si trova su github direi che è un sw sicuro. Di github ci si fida.
<David77> posso anche vedere i sorgenti ma quantomeno è bizzarro l'errore
<vitodoc> Va tranquillo e installa da ppa...mica sta sul sito di pincopallino.com  XD
<Carlin0> su github chiunque può caricare qualsiasi cosa  e cmq non essendo software dei repo meglio se continuate in chat
<Carlin0> !ppa | vitodoc
<ubot-it> vitodoc: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<David77> Carlin0 hai ragione..... ho sbagliato finestra.... chiedo venia
<Carlin0> tranqui David77 :)
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-10
<DT> Buongiorno, ho provato a scaricare lubuntu a 32 bit ma mi dice che la pagina non è disponibile. Grazie Dennis
<Carlin0> la 32 bit non c'è più solo 64
<Carlin0> o per lo meno , la trovi solo fino alla 18.04
<DT> grazie. Posso installare la 64 su un vecchio pc portatile? ha circa 10 anni
<Carlin0> dipende dalla cpu , ddddevi dirci il modelo esatto
<DT> Devo verificare perchè non ce l'ho con me e non ricordo. Grazie
<n3> scuzzi per mi italiano...dove posso trovate "distros" derivati che sono solo nell'italiano (non sono tradutto al inglese, ad esempio)
<n3> s/(dove)/donde/where/etc
<Carlin0> !derivate | n3
<ubot-it> n3: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<n3> Carlin0 grazie, e gli derivati non ufficiali? sono sul distrowatch.com tutti?
<Carlin0> non ci occupiamo di derivate non ufficiali sono troppe
<n3> ok È disponibile un elenco di aziendi utillanzo linux/ubuntu in Italia?
<n3> ospedales, cliniche medicale
<n3> specialmente
<DT> Buongiorno, volevo sapere se su un portatile acer travelmate 4233WLMi con intel core 2 Duo processor T5500 a 1,66ghz e 2 mb L2 cache + 1 GB DDR2 si può installare ubuntu 20.04 LTS a 64 bit .  Grazie
<fyf> dt t5500 = 64bit si, dovrebbe funzionare
<fyf> s/si/se/
<fyf> mi spiace, no s///
<Carlin0> ma con un solo gb di ram ci fai nulla , al primo sito che apri la saturi
<Carlin0> /exit
<omar_almolla> Buongiorno, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del kernel non riesco più a collegarmi tramite wifi poichè viene riscontrato il seguente errore:
<omar_almolla> no wifi adapter found
<omar_almolla> info di sistema:
<omar_almolla> computer = Lenovo Thinkpad x1 extreme gen 2
<omar_almolla> scheda wifi intel wifi 6 AX200 160 MHz
<omar_almolla> kernel version = 5.4.0-42-generic
<omar_almolla> Distribuzione = ubuntu 20.04.1
<omar_almolla> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema? Grazie mille a tutti
<graziella> ho provato a installare xubuntu su un mio pc datato attraverso rufus che mi si blocca da subito chiedendomi un adi un file.... e attraverso unetbootin ma senza successo. con unetbootiin completa il lavoro su usb ma poi nonostante alla bios  cambio le precedenze ...niente non mi spunta la schermata di installazione. potete aiutarmi per favore
<graziella> rufus mi chiede di andare su internet per aggiornare un file ma poi spunta errore e si blocca
<omar_almolla> Salve a tutti. Chi può darmi una mano a risolvere il seguente problema: "No wi-fi adapter found" dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento e riavvio del PC. Le info relative al mio pc sono le seguenti:
<omar_almolla> -Lenovo Thinkpad X1 extreme
<omar_almolla> - Scheda Wi-Fi Intel Wifi 6 AX200 160 MHz
<omar_almolla> -Ubuntu 20.04.1
<omar_almolla> - Kernel = 5.4.0-42-generic
<omar_almolla> Grazie mille a tutti in anticipo
<omar_almolla> Ho tentanto diverse procedure come suggerito su vari forum ma nessuna  sembra funzionare
<omar_almolla> Un errore che si presente quando provo a caricare i driver iwlwifi è il seguente
<omar_almolla> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:656 kmod config parse: /etc/modprobe.d/AX200.conf line 1:ignoring bad line starting with 'AX200fwlps=N'
<omar_almolla> Il comando che ho utilizzato e che porta l'output sopra riportato è il seguente:
<omar_almolla> sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<Carlin0> omar_almolla, ma avviar ecol kernel vecchio ?
<omar_almolla> se non sbaglio questa versione del kernel era già presente prima dell'ultimo aggiornamento
<omar_almolla> In ogni caso non ci sarebbe il modo di risolvere il problema utilizzando questa versione?
<Carlin0> alle volte vengono rilasciati kernel non buoni e basta usare il vecchio in attesa del prossimo
<Carlin0> sarebbe la soluzione più semplice
<omar_almolla> come posso fare allora per tornare al kernel precedente?
<omar_almolla> non sono ancora molto pratico
<Carlin0> al menù di grub scegli il kernel precedente
<omar_almolla> quindi direttamente all'avvio?
<Carlin0> perchè sinceramente , mai sentiti problemi con le schede wifi intel
<omar_almolla> Poi devo attendere i prossimi aggiornamenti?
<omar_almolla> era già successo quando ho installato ubuntu ad aprile ma sono riuscito a risolvere seguendo una delle guide online. Oggi poi è ricomparso il problema e non riesco a trovare una soluzione
<omar_almolla> ma ci sarebbe il modo di recuperare i driver della scheda wifi perche mi sembra che vede la scheda ma dice driver da quel che mi risulta quando provo a lanciare il seguente comando:
<omar_almolla> lshw -C network
<omar_almolla> * mancano i
<Carlin0> omar_almolla, sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta qui il link che esce
<omar_almolla> ok un attimo
<Carlin0> fai copia/incolla de comando
<omar_almolla> https://termbin.com/9gqg
<Carlin0> in effetti ha problemi , e di wifi sinceramente ne so poco , aspetta qualcuno che conosca meglio l'argomento
<omar_almolla> va bene. Grazie mille comunque
<omar_almolla> Aspetto l'intervento di qualcuno che magari ha qualche idea.
<omar_almolla> Grazie
<Carlin0> omar_almolla, dai un occhio qui https://www.intel.it/content/www/it/it/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<omar_almolla> Grazie ancora!!
<franzopow[m]> Salve a tutti. Ho un grave problema su kubuntu. Il pc si freeza da solo in modo imprevedibile almeno una volta a settimana, senza darmi segnali per capire perché accada. Pensavo fosse firefox perché ho notato nel tempo che questi freeze accadono solo se sono su internet (mai successo mentre gioco) e quindi sono passato a Chromium. Inutile dire che è successo anche con Chromium qualche ora fa (avendo avviato firefox
<franzopow[m]> per accedere ad un sito e avendolo chiuso pochi minuti dopo. Dopo qualche minuto dalla chiusura il pc si è freezato). Non ho trovato niente di interessante nei log e ho già chiesto su Askubuntu e su kubuntu support  senza avere fortuna.
<franzopow[m]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1263353/kubuntu-20-04-random-freezing-problem-while-using-firefox
<franzopow[m]> Quando il sistema crasha, non posso muovere il mouse il pc sparisce dalla rete e l'unica alternativa è l'hard reset. Ctrl -alt f1 non funziona come non funziona alt + stamp + reisub
<franzopow[m]> Spero mi possiate aiutare perché non riesco davvero a capire come mai io abbia questo problema
<franzopow[m]> Kubuntu 20.04.1
<robBbor> ciao a tutti. Uso ubuntu 20.04 (versione desktop di default). Spesso collego le mie casse al notebook tramite la USB. Ma se voglio vedere un video via browser (firefox) l'audio viene riprodotto dalle casse interne del laptop.  In questa chat di supporto https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1250721 viene spiegato che bisognerebbe impostare il
<robBbor>  device USB come principale. Come si fa? Apro impostazioni --> audio--> seleziono uscita usb digitale, ma l'audio dei video di firefox continua ad uscire dagli altoparlanti interni
<robBbor> ho provato anche con alsamixer ma niente
<Mr_Pan> robBbor> hai provato con pavucontrol
<Mr_Pan> oppure vai su icona audio seleziona come uscita usb
<robBbor> Grazie mr. pain. Ora provo pavucontrol
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<robBbor> Risolto con pavucontrol.
<robBbor> Che strano che dalle impostazioni non si riesca a fare...
<Mr_Pan> bene
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-11
<rino> installazione ubuntu 20.04.1 desktop amd-64 si blocca su Esecuzione di "update-gru". come risolvo?grazie.non sono esperto ed installo linux per la prima volta,grazie
<ninoo> Buongiorno a tutti , volevo chieder un informazione tecnica sulla calibrazione del monitor
<polimero> è possibile installare xubuntu, sostituendo automaticamente ubunutu, senza fare un'installazione con cd o usb? Grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-12
<scorpio57ro> Il mio mouse ha lo scorrimento invertito.
<scorpio57ro> Come si fà a rimetterlo alle impostazioni iniziali?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-13
<ES_93> Salve, ho un problema con un aggiornamento
<ES_93> Ho ricevuto un messaggio di errore che mi dice che il sistema di pacchetti è dannegiato
<fabio_cc> !paste | ES_93
<ubot-it> ES_93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<fabio_cc> buongiorno ES_93
<ES_93> Ho provato a lanciare il comando suggerito (apt-get install -f) ma non ho risolto il problema
<fabio_cc> ES_93: metti su ubuntu paste i messaggi di errore che ottieni
<ES_93> Okkei, li inserisco subito.
<ES_93> Grazie
<ES_93> Fatto, ho inserito l'output del terminale
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ora incolla qui il link ottenuto
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C9Kqn3d7dJ/
<fabio_cc> ES_93:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: metti tutto su ubuntu paste
<ES_93> Ecco il link: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQ42XXdmjY/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: hai aggiunto repo esterni e ppa, che molto spesso portano a questi problemi
<fabio_cc> ES_93: noi diciamo sempre di non aggiungere repo esterni e ppa, tratte pochi casi testati e sicuri
<fabio_cc> ES_93: se vuoi possiamo fare una prova, ma non garantisco
<ES_93> Sarebbe fantastico, grazie per l'aiuto
<ES_93> Ho avuto questo errore a seguito dell'installazione di programmi per fare musica con ubuntu. Ho seguito questa guida http://stefanodroghetti.altervista.org/produzione-musicale/?doing_wp_cron=1596735529.6170439720153808593750
<ES_93> Se avete modo di aiutarmi ve ne sarei molto grato.
<fabio_cc> ES_93: metti l'output di questi comandi su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kxstudio-debian-ppas.list
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kxstudio-external.list
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mendeleydesktop.list
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/otto-kesselgulasch-ubuntu-gimp-bionic.list
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-stable.list
<fabio_cc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-toolchain-r-ubuntu-test-bionic.list
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BqBdh5FyFw/
<ES_93> Ecco il link
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ora devo farti installare ppa-purge, solo che probabilmente non potrai farlo con apt dato che è bloccato, in tal caso lo installerai a mano
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> metti quello che ottieni su ubuntu paste
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GtcvrHFFNg/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: infatti non lo ha installto
<fabio_cc> ES_93: prima voglio provare un'altra cosa: sudo apt -remove drumkv1-lv2
<fabio_cc> ES_93: metti su paste
<fabio_cc> scusa ho abagliato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo apt remove drumkv1-lv2
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hhz2N4jPWW/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ok inutile, come immaginavo
<fabio_cc> ES_93: wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb
<fabio_cc> ES_93: poi: dpkg -i ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb
<fabio_cc> ES_93: tutto su paste
<ES_93> Non me lo installa neanche da Ubuntu Software. La barra del download arriva fino in fondo al 100% in poco tempo ma quando finisce rimane il pulsante "installa"
<fabio_cc> ES_93: hai dato wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb   ?
<ES_93> ok, provo subito
<fabio_cc> ES_93: prima lo hai già dato quel comando?
<ES_93> Ora sta elaborando, appena finisce ti mando l'output del terminale
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGnhrDzJ5V/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ok a posto
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kxstudio-debian/ppa
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/46pT577xY3/
<fabio_cc> non è andato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: prova sudo ppa-purge -p kxstudio-debian
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fd87SyddGS/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: andiamo a tentativi
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kxstudio-debian/ppas
<ES_93> Anche questo non va
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FWvKhdbmxq/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ultima prova poi cambiamo modo: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kxstudio-debian
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wBqThrkH9n/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: niente, proviamo diversamente ma è difficile che funzionerà
<ES_93> Ok
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kxstudio-debian-ppas.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kxstudio-external.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mendeleydesktop.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/otto-kesselgulasch-ubuntu-gimp-bionic.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-stable.list
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-toolchain-r-ubuntu-test-bionic.list
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yS4TWNQRCV/
<fabio_cc> ma come non esistente, qui ci sono https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQ42XXdmjY/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: allora ppa purge li ha rimossi, quello era solo un warning, non un errore
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q9gwSDNy2K/
<fabio_cc> si infatti sono rimasti solo .save
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ok adesso sudo rm kxstudio-debian-ppas.list.save kxstudio-external.list.save libreoffice-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list.save mendeleydesktop.list.save skype-stable.list.save ubuntu-toolchain-r-ubuntu-test-bionic.list.save
<fabio_cc> ES_93: è tutto un comando
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ws786TCxcG/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ho sbagliato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ok adesso sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<fabio_cc> ES_93: potervo darti questo subito, avrei fatto prima :D
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nKhczJkwb/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v86Rc2yFvf/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: gedit admin:///etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> la riga deb http://apt.llvm.org/xenial/ llvm-toolchain-xenial-7 main deve diventare: #deb http://apt.llvm.org/xenial/ llvm-toolchain-xenial-7 main
<fabio_cc> ES_93: anzi, cancellala proprio
<fabio_cc> ES_93: solo quella riga
<fabio_cc> ES_93: poi salva
<ES_93> Fatto, ho eliminato la riga e salvato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rjPYDmntfj/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: prova a dare sudo apt clean
<ES_93> Non succede niente
<fabio_cc> ES_93: perfetto
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*
<fabio_cc> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<fabio_cc> entrambi
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KvcYkwF9Kc/
<fabio_cc> sudo ls -al alvar/lib/apt/lists/
<fabio_cc> ops no
<fabio_cc> sudo ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo ls -al /var/cache/apt/
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gf8MjJZJX7/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: un attimo
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/*
<fabio_cc> ES_93: per favore usa estrema attenzione
<fabio_cc> ES_93: rm -r è pericoloso, usa esclusivamente il copia/incolla
<fabio_cc> ES_93: poi sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> ES_93: io devo andare a pranzo, per conclude prova sudo apt --purge autoremove && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sarebbe gradito sapere l'esito, perché potrebbe essere utile anche per altre persone
<ES_93> Certamente Fabio, ero a pranzo anche io. Adesso ti mando il risultato del mio output dopo aver lanciato il comando che mi hai suggerito
<ES_93> Ecco l'esito: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5QcTdTW4c/
<ES_93> E grazie ancora pe l'assistenza
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> ES_93: torno fra un po', intanto prova sudo dpkg -P -force-all drumkv1-lv2
<fabio_cc> scusa, ho sbagliato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo dpkg -P --force-all drumkv1-lv2
<fabio_cc> ciao bbanner
<fabio_cc> a dopo
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fYH2fTbjwT/
<ES_93> ecco l'esito
<fabio_cc> ES_93: prova sudo apt -f install
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jwFdy35x7Y/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo dpkg -P --force-all drumkv1-lv2
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo dpkg -P --force-all drumkv1-common
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo --purge remove kxstudio-*
<fabio_cc> scusa, l'ultimo è sudo apt --purge remove kxstudio-*
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YZNDXW7Yt8/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo dpkg -P --force-all kxstudio-*
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GQRGkbwG63/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: mi dispiace, ma purtroppo questi casi sono spesso irrecuperabili. Fai un backup dei tuoi dati e prova https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione altrimenti reinstalla da zero
<ES_93> Che peccato... Vabbene, grazie infitite per il tuo aiuto fabio_cc
<ES_93> Questo tipo di errore che ho potrebbe compromettere il funzionamento del mio computer?
<ES_93> È urgente fare il ripristino totale?
<fabio_cc> ES_93: in questo stato non puoi aggiungere/rimuovere pacchetti ne fare aggiornamenti per cui il sistema è esposto a vulnerabilità
<ES_93> Okkei. grazie ancora per il tuo aiuto
<fabio_cc> ES_93: un attimo, per caso hai installato synaptic?
<ES_93> Mi pare di si
<fabio_cc> ES_93: è un programma grafico, prova ad aprirlo
<ES_93> Non lo trovo nella dash. probabilmente non l'ho installato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: volevo fare una prova, ma si può fare anche da termnale
<fabio_cc> ES_93: metti su paste il risultato di dpkg -l | grep ^..r
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bqPbbh33fJ/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: non ti è riuscito il paste
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg -l | grep ^..r
<fabio_cc> dovrebbe uscire una lista, mi serve il contenuto
<ES_93> Non succede niente quando lancio questo comando
<fabio_cc> ES_93: aspetta devo trovare il comando giusto
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg-query -l | grep ^H
<fabio_cc> dpkg-query -l | grep ^F
<fabio_cc> dpkg-query -l | grep ^W
<fabio_cc> dpkg-query -l | grep ^U
<fabio_cc> dpkg-query -l | grep ^R
<fabio_cc> ES_93: metti tutto su paste
<fabio_cc> ES_93: forse i comandi di prima non vanno bene, dai anche:
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg-query -l | grep ^..R
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg-query -l | grep ^.H
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg-query -l | grep ^.U
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg-query -l | grep ^.F
<fabio_cc> ES_93: dpkg-query -l | grep ^.W
<fabio_cc> ES_93:  questi dovrebbero essere corretti e dovrebbero riportare i pacchetti danneggiati
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HpPnn4tkFj/
<ES_93> ecco l'esito
<fabio_cc> ES_93: sudo dpkg -P --force-all kxstudio-meta-audio-plugins-collection kxstudio-meta-audio-plugins-collection
<fabio_cc> ah scusa è lo stesso pacchetto: sudo dpkg -P --force-all kxstudio-meta-audio-plugins-collection
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YVyjN7QgtQ/
<ES_93> I comandi successivi al codice "sudo dpkg -P --force-all kxstudio-meta-audio-plugins-collection" sono partiti in automatico
<fabio_cc> ES_93: prova sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> ES_93: anche sudo apt --purge autoremove
<ES_93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gkjBwtQcSw/
<fabio_cc> ES_93: credo che ti sia risparmiato il ripristino :)
<ES_93> È scomparso il segnale di pericolo!
<ES_93> Non so come ringraziarti fabio_cc. Sei stato veramente molto gentile e paziente
<fabio_cc> ES_93: figurati, :)
<ES_93> É la prima volta che mi rivolgo alla community di utenti linux per risolvere un problema e aver ricevuto il tuo aiuto mi ha fatto apprezzare ancora di più il gruppo dei linux users.
<ES_93> Sto lavorando alla tesi in questo momento e il pensiero di dover fare il ripristino mi terrorizzava parecchio
<ES_93> Grazie per avermelo risparmiato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: la comunità italiana di Ubuntu ha vari canali di supporto, questo (la chat irc), poi c'è il forum (https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/) e c'è chiedi (https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/)
<fabio_cc> ES_93: comunque tieni sempre il tuo backup aggiornato
<fabio_cc> ES_93: ti ho risolto il problema ma comunque il sistema potrebbe essere rimasto sporco e non perfettamente stabile
<fabio_cc> ES_93: appena puoi ti consiglio di fare una reinstallazione da zero
<fabio_cc> magari subuto dopo esserti laureato :)
<fabio_cc> ah ho dimenticato, c'è anche la mailing list per il supporto (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-it)
<fabio_cc> ES_93: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/supporto
<ES_93> Perfetto, grazie moltissimo per i consigli
<fabio_cc> ES_93: di nulla :)
<th34lch3m1st> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<th34lch3m1st> Sto facendo un paio di  backup prima di installare la 20.04, con rsync -auv --delete sto salvando le seguenti cartelle: ........
<th34lch3m1st> Scrivania Documenti Immagini Musica Scaricati .mozilla .thunderbird .fonts .config .bash_history
<th34lch3m1st> Ci sono altre cartelle importanti nella home o nella root che secondo voi dovrei salvare?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-14
<michela97> Buongiorno,
<michela97> Buongiorno, non riesco più ad accedere ad ubuntu 18.04 LTS su thinkpad lenovo, quando accendo il computer non funzionano ne touchpad, né tastiera, né dispositivi usb. Chiedo cortesemente aiuto.  Grazie mille
<ingauno> Buongiorno!
<ingauno> Ho scaricato per tre volte il file ISO ma quando faccio il check per controllare se il download è stato corretto mi dice sempre che il confronto non va bene
<ingauno> Cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> ingauno, che iso scarichi ?
<ingauno> Quello desktop
<ingauno> RTS mi pare
<Carlin0> e come fai il check ?
<ingauno> Col programmino indicato
<ingauno> Seguo la procedura
<Carlin0> cci sono vari modi e ci sono varie iso , sei trppo generico per poterti aiutare
<Carlin0> dicci nome esatto della iso , e che procedura esegui
<ingauno> Ok grazie per adesso, mi ricollego più tardi con i dettagli 🙂
<ingauno> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho scaricato tre volte il file iso di ubuntu 20.04.01 desktop amd64 ma quando verifico l'del file scaricato con winMD5sum mi dà errore nel confronto
<ingauno> l'identità
<ingauno> mi viene in mente adesso che forse l'hash non corrisponde perche nella pagina c'è quello dell'hash 20.04 e non 20.04.01 ?
<[Enrico]> ingauno: prova a usare lo sha256sum da questa pagina (che è per la 20.04.1): http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04.1/
<[Enrico]> c'è anche la iso se la vuoi riscaricare
<ingauno> ok provo grazie
<ingauno> mi dà sempre errore... provo a riscaricare la iso da questa nuova pagina
<[Enrico]> buona idea
<[Enrico]> quello è il sito ufficiale
<Carlin0> ingauno, l'hash giusto della 20.04.1 http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04.1/SHA256SUMS
<Carlin0> che poi a dirla tutta quasi nessuno fa il check se non riscontra problemi in fase di installazione dell'OS
<[Enrico]> fare il check è cosa molto buona
<Carlin0> si si ma all'atto pratico quasi nessuno lo fa in maniera preventiva
<[Enrico]> purtroppo
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> me compreso eh ...
<[Enrico]> Fedora / Red Hat ha risolto il problema facendo il check della iso durante il boot della live
<Carlin0> ora lo fa anche ubuntu
<[Enrico]> ottima cosa
<Carlin0> quindi ...
<[Enrico]> l'automazione è un'ottima idea
<Carlin0> lo fa ubuntu e tutte le derivate ufficiali
<remix_tj> ingauno: occhio che se guardi gli hash del file SHA256SUMS non sono hash MD5, ma hash SHA256
<David77> buondì a tutti. ho installato ubuntu e poi installato lxqt come de, riavvio e ho scelto la sessione lxqt ma mi chiede 'Scegli il gestore delle finestre' ma non so cosa scegliere visto che non mi da opzioni ma solo la scelta di Altro in /usr/bin e non esiste una possibilità di uscire. che posso fare? grazie
<Carlin0> installa openbox
<Carlin0> !info openbox
<ubot-it> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-9 (focal), package size 267 kB, installed size 1254 kB
<David77> Carlin0 immaginavo... ma ora come faccio ad uscire da 'Benvenuto in LXQt'? devo brutalmente chiudere il pc?
<[Enrico]> David77: puoi premere crtl + alt + F3, dare il login da terminale e lanciare: sudo shutdown -r now per riavviare
<Carlin0> oppure ...
<Carlin0> !info xfwm4
<ubot-it> xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 415 kB, installed size 2799 kB
<Carlin0> uno dei 2
<David77> si avevo visto su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxqt#Assenza_del_gestore_di_finestre ma devo uscire prima. [Enrico] ok grazie vado di terminal
<Carlin0> oppure ctrl + alt + f2 ed esci dalla sessione grafica
<Carlin0> poi ci rientri con ctrl + alt + f7
<Carlin0> dopo installato il windows manager
<David77> Carlin0 quindi entro in un tty e vado di installazione con apt install e poi rientro in grafica: quale è il più leggero openbox o xfwm4?
<Carlin0> siamo li , io preferisco openbox
<David77> venduto :-)
<David77> installato: devo scegliere ora openbox oppure openbox-session?
<David77> su /usr/bin
<Carlin0> prova non saprei al massimo dopo fai dpkg-reconfigure
<[Enrico]> openbox
<David77> ok grazie a tutti e 2 siete, come sempre, i migliori :-)
<[Enrico]> openbox-session serve se usi solo openbox per l'intera sessione
<David77> tutto ok, non avevo dubbi!
<Carlin0> è bellino lxqt , l'ho provato ultimamente su debian
<David77> si infatti non è male. ce l'ho su buster anche io
<David77> obconf-qt penso sia da mettere quasi nelle dipendenze che nei raccomandati
<David77> !info obconf-qt
<ubot-it> obconf-qt (source: obconf-qt): Openbox configuration with a Qt interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 42 kB, installed size 171 kB
<Carlin0> eh ma dipende da che wm installi
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-15
<lorenzo> buongiorno, ho un problema con un hd esterno, mi da questo errore: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vscxY7nbmb/
<Carlin0> l'errore senza il comando dato dice poco
<Carlin0> cmq da quel poco che si legge essendo filesystem ntfs faresti meglio a fargli un controllo da win
<lorenzo-2357> grazie Carlin0, sul pc me lo apre, ma a me serve aprirlo su ubuntu... un controllo di che tipo?
<th34lch3m1st> Buonasera a tutti
<ingauno> Salve a tutti. Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 20.04.01 su un notebook con Windows 10 preinstallato.
<ingauno> Però non rileva Windows e quindi non so come fare per impostare il dual boot
<th34lch3m1st> Scusate la domanda banale, ma a cosa serve l'impostazione Privacy > Connettività > Controlla connessione (on/off)?
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno a che punto sei, alla scelta del disco di installazione?
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno "non rileva windows" da quale finestra/applicazione/installer vedi questa situazione?
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno windows è sullo stesso disco dove vuoi installare Ubuntu?
<th34lch3m1st> Scusate la domanda banale, ma a cosa serve l'impostazione Privacy > Connettività > Controlla connessione (on/off)?
<th34lch3m1st> 20.04
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno windows è sullo stesso disco dove vuoi installare Ubuntu?
<ingauno> salve a tutti! sto cercando di installare ubuntu LTS 20.04.01 su un notebook con windows preinstallato... vorrei creare un dual boot, ma l'installazione di ubuntu non rileva la presenza di windows
<ingauno> cosa posso fare?
<ingauno> si stesso disco... scusa ma ero sul cell e non riuscivo a leggere
<ingauno> mi son dovuto spostare sul pc
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno windows preinstallato, presumo che occupa tutto il disco, giusto?
<ingauno> beh si
<ingauno> ci sono tre partizioni, una di ripristino, una per il sistema e una grossa per il resto
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno quindi hai due alternative: o ridimensioni la partizione principale di Windows oppura installi ubuntu su un secondo disco (interno i esyetno no fa differenza
<ingauno> cioè durante linstallazione dovrei scegliere ALTRO e poi creare la partizione
<ingauno> ?
<ingauno> o devo crearla manualmente prima?
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno no, prima devi rimpicciolire la partizione di Windows, altrimenti non hai spazio per creare nessuna partizione.
<ingauno> e poi la lascio non allocata?
<th34lch3m1st> yes
<th34lch3m1st> Ma sarebbe meglio farla da windows codesta operazione
<ingauno> ok ma siamo sicuri che in questo modo funziona il dual boot? :-)
<ingauno> si certo la faccio da windows
<ingauno> secondo te perchè non mi rileva windows?
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno trova una guida su come ridimensionare la partizione di windows che non è una passeggiata, alla fine della partizione di Windows c'è la partizione di ripristino
<th34lch3m1st> E per fare spazio devi spostare anche wuella, senza ridimensionarla
<ingauno> ok vedo un po' cosa riesco a fare
<ingauno> grazie mille!
<th34lch3m1st> prego :)
<th34lch3m1st> ingauno fai un backup di quello che ti dispiacerebbe perdere prima di toccare le partizioni di Windows
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-16
<francesco> buona sera
<francesco> avrei una o due info da chiedere
<francesco> di quelli che sono in chat c'è qualcuno che può darmi un paio di risposte?
<francesco> grazie a tutti  della scortesia- veramente tutta brava gente
<Guest44404> Scusate il mio problema e' che non riesco ad avviare il sistema operativo  ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> un po generico ... da errori ?
<Guest44404> In dettaglio mi appare /dev/sda2:clean 623367/14393344 files, 37994377/57570304 blocks
<Carlin0> questo non è un errore , se premi alt + f2 cambia qualcosa ?
<Guest44404> Mi apre il terminale
<Carlin0> riesci a fare login ?
<Guest44404> Si
<Carlin0> dopo fatto login prova a dare il comando startx
<Guest44404> Ok adesso il mouse è diventata una "x", era il problema che avevo riscontrato prima
<Carlin0> hai pasticciato con qualcosa di grafico ?
<Guest44404> No, non ho nemmeno installato nulla, me lo sono trovato così
<Carlin0> fatto aggiornamenti prima o qualcosa altro ?
<Guest44404> No, dopo che si era verificato il problema avevo installato slim guardando in un forum poi l'ho disinstallato emi sono trovato nella situazione di prima
<Carlin0> cos'è slim ?
<Carlin0> !info slim xenial
<ubot-it> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-4 (xenial), package size 975 kB, installed size 2054 kB
<Carlin0> ah ...
<Guest44404> Non so, l'ho installato dal terminale dopo che il mouse era diventato una x poi l'ho disinstallato e mi sono trovato con la schermata nera come ti avevo detto all'inizio
<Carlin0> se nel terminale dai il comando ls /etc | grep dm
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Carlin0> hai letto la domanda ?
<Guest44404> Mi da comando non trovato
<Carlin0> probabilmente hai sbagliato a scrivere , entra in chat dal pc così puoi fare copia incolla
<Carlin0>  ls /etc | grep dm
<Carlin0> incolla questo
<Carlin0>  ls /etc | grep dm
<hillary86> ciao a tutti, necessito aiuto per installare wine su vecchio laptop xubuntu
<Guest44404> Col PC non posso perché non mi fa accedere ad internet
<Carlin0> !wine | hillary86
<ubot-it> hillary86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine per un elenco dei programmi compatibili consultare https://appdb.winehq.org/
<Guest44404> Il trattino lho fatto ma la prima forse non è una i maiuscola
<Carlin0> è una elle
<Guest44404> Ah ok, però mi dice impossibile accedere ad etc file o recovery assente
<Guest44404> Directory non recovery
<Carlin0> bhe se è così il sistema è seriamente danneggiato
<Carlin0> ora devo andare , mi spiace
<Guest44404> Va bene grazie, per caso posso chiedere ad un altro operatore,
<Guest44404> Per fare altri tentativi
<Guest68554> Scusate il mio problema è che senza avere pasticciato o installato nulla mi ritrovo di colpo col cursore fatto ad x
<Guest68554> Ubuntu 16.04
<Guest68554> Potrebbe essere un problema di grafica
<Guest68554> ?
<Guest43235> Scusate il mio problema è che il cursore è diventato una x e non vedo più il menu
<chiodo> scusate ho ubuntu 16.04 il mio cursore è diventato una ics, sono riuscito ad accedere ad internet ma vedo le icone dei programmi sono sparite
<Guest50330> scusate, ho ubuntu 16.04, il cursore è diventato una x, sono riuscito a connettermi ma la barra laterale del è sparita. Per favore potete aiutarmi a ripristinare la situazione
<vic212> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 posso chiedervi?
